# Separatist Insurgencies in India - News and Discussions.



## Introvert

*Eight Killed As Maoist Rebels Trigger Blast In India​*March 1st 2007

At least eight people, including six policemen, were killed in a landmine blast triggered by suspected Maoist rebels in India's central state of Chhattisgarh on Thursday, a news report said.

The blast, which targeted a truck carrying the policemen, occured in the Metaguda area in the southern Dantewada district, 500 kilometres south of state capital Raipur, the PTI news agency reported.

The victims included four Nagaland Armed Police (NAP) personnel and two special police officers, a rank given by the state government to surrendered Maoists to fight their former colleagues.

The truck's driver and his helper were also killed in the explosion, police told the PTI.

Two other policemen were injured in the blast were admitted to a state-run hospital in the district.

Additional forces have rushed to the scene and have launched operations to hunt the rebels, police said.

The Maoist rebels, who have a presence in 13 of India's 28 states and seven federally administered territories, are most active in Chhattisgarh and southern Andhra Pradesh states.

The Maoists reject parliamentary democracy and aim to capture political power through an armed struggle based on guerrilla warfare. They usually target police personnel and government installations.

According to a report of the New Delhi-based Asian Centre for Human Rights, 749 people - including rebels, security personnel and civilians - were killed in Maoist-related violence in India in 2006. A total of 363 people were killed in Chhattisgarh alone.

http://www.playfuls.com/news_10_16696-Eight-Killed-As-Maoist-Rebels-Trigger-Blast-In-India.html


----------



## Introvert

*Four BMP jawans die in Maoist attack​* 28 Feb, 2007 0403hrs ISTTIMES NEWS NETWORK 

MUNGER/PATNA: Four BMP jawans were killed and four other injured in the wee hours of Tuesday at Khaira village under Kajra police station of Lakhisarai district when about 1,000 Maoists attacked the armed police picket stationed in the village to prevent Maoist violence.

Munger range DIG Sunil Kumar said that one sepoy died in the bomb blast while three other jawans were shot dead by Maoists who were equipped with sophisticated firearms and explosives.

The Maoists attacked the police picket manned by well-equipped BMP jawans after Monday midnight. Though the BMP jawans were taken aback, they returned the fire leading to firing from both the sides which continued till 3 am on Tuesday when the reinforcements with SAP jawans arrived there from Kajra police station, police sources said. The Maoists attacked the picket all of a sudden from the side of Laxmipur Barmasia, a hideout of the Maoists near Kajra hills.

The Maoists simultaneously struck railway and blew up railway tracks upto 2.5 ft between Kajra and Uren railway stations near Azad Nagar railway crossing on the Jamalpur Kiul section of the Eastern Railway under Malda division.

The Maoists also locked the western cabin of the railway station.

IG (headquarter) Anil Kumar Sinha said, "Our picket was attacked but our jawans fought well and thwarted an attempt by the Maoists to loot weapons. Only one SLR and one carbine has been found missing and presumed to be taken away by the Maoists. An amount of Rs 10 lakh would be given to the families of the killed constables."

Sinha said, "We know that such attacks may continue but we are prepared to thwart them." He also said raids were going on in the area to arrest the culprits. "We have made substantial progress in the case," he said.
The gun firing after the midnight was so fierce that nobody could dare come out from his or her house even from the neighbouring villages.

One Manju Devi, who came out of her house to ease herself, was hit by a bullet at a distance of about two km from the police picket. She has been shifted to the hospital in Lakhisarai. Khaira, a sleepy village comprising mostly of extremely backward and OBC community, experienced Maoist violence about 10 months ago, too, when the mukhiya of gram panchayat Sadhusaran Yadav, a local RJD leader and three others were slain by the Maoists for allegedly not co-operating with them in their operation.

It was followed by loot of five police rifles and ammunitions at the Kajra railway station by the women
Maoists who had raided the railway station in broad daylight.

Rail police superintendent (SRP) Arvind Kumar said that the Maoists activists blew up about six-foot high railway track between Uren and Dhanouri railway stations using landmine causing total disruption of rail traffic for a few hours on Jamalpur-Kiul section of the Eastern Railway.

The damaged railway tracks were replaced on war footing.
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/..._die_in_Maoist_attack/articleshow/1697063.cms


----------



## Introvert

*Maoist Rebels Kill Four Policemen, Blow Up Rail Line In India​*February 27th 2007

Maoist rebels shot dead four police officers Tuesday and blew up railway tracks at two places in India's eastern state of Bihar, a news report said.

Militants from the banned Communist Party of India (Maoist) raided a camp of the Bihar Military Police in the Lakhisarai district and shot dead the four officers, the PTI news agency reported, quoting police officials.

At least three other policemen were injured in the gunbattle that erupted after the police attempted to repulse the guerrilla attack. About 200 rounds of gunfire were exchanged in the nearly three-hour battle, police said.

Before retreating, the militants looted some arms and ammunition and set fire to the main building in the camp.

The injured officers were taken to a district hospital.

After the attack, another group of Maoists blasted the tracks at two railway stations near Lakhisarai that led to a disruption of traffic on the route.

The rebels fired guns and detonated bombs to scare away railway staff before blowing up the tracks, railway official Ajay Verma told PTI.

Paramilitary forces and local police have launched a hunt to try to track down the rebels.
http://www.playfuls.com/news_10_163...our-Policemen-Blow-Up-Rail-Line-In-India.html


----------



## dabong1

Dozens die in India Maoist clash 

Dozens of troops and Maoist insurgents have been killed in gun battles in the restive state of Chhattisgarh in central India, police say. 
At least 23 soldiers and police - as well as dozens of Maoists - were found dead in jungles, they said. 

The clashes occurred on Monday as more than 100 troops went to check reports of a rebel camp 500km (310 miles) south of the state capital, Raipur. 

"It looks like it was a set-up," a home ministry official told AFP news agency. 

'Security threat' 

More than 6,000 people have died during the rebels' decades-long fight for a communist state in parts of India. 

Prime Minister Manmohan Singh says the Maoists pose the most serious threat to national security in India. 

They say they are fighting for the rights of poor peasants and landless workers. 

In March, 55 policemen were killed in an attack on a security post, the worst Maoist assault in Chhattisgarh. 

The rebels operate in 182 districts in India, mainly in the states of Jharkhand, Bihar, Andhra Pradesh, Chhattisgarh, Madhya Pradesh, Maharashtra and West Bengal. 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/south_asia/6288296.stm


----------



## lahori786

dabong1 said:


> Dozens die in India Maoist clash
> 
> Dozens of troops and Maoist insurgents have been killed in gun battles in the restive state of Chhattisgarh in central India, police say.
> At least 23 soldiers and police - as well as dozens of Maoists - were found dead in jungles, they said.
> 
> The clashes occurred on Monday as more than 100 troops went to check reports of a rebel camp 500km (310 miles) south of the state capital, Raipur.
> 
> "It looks like it was a set-up," a home ministry official told AFP news agency.
> 
> 'Security threat'
> 
> More than 6,000 people have died during the rebels' decades-long fight for a communist state in parts of India.
> 
> Prime Minister Manmohan Singh says the Maoists pose the most serious threat to national security in India.
> 
> They say they are fighting for the rights of poor peasants and landless workers.
> 
> In March, 55 policemen were killed in an attack on a security post, the worst Maoist assault in Chhattisgarh.
> 
> The rebels operate in 182 districts in India, mainly in the states of Jharkhand, Bihar, Andhra Pradesh, Chhattisgarh, Madhya Pradesh, Maharashtra and West Bengal.
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/south_asia/6288296.stm



Loss of life is always saddening. 

However, I have NO SYMPATHY for the Indian soldiers because they are part of a terrorist army that oppresses people. If the Indian army was not so belligerent and calleous, then I would feel bad for them. But in the end, you reap what you sow, and India has done nothing but brutally repress their minorities. One just has to take a look at the miserable plight of the Kashmiris, Dalits, Assamese, Maoists, Tamils, Sikhs, muslims, and those living in the seven sister states who dearly want Independence from the monster that is India. 

Let's pray to Allah that independence happens for these nations. State sponsored terrorism which India engages in cannot prevail forever. 

Hindustan Murdabad, inshAllah


----------



## Adux

I dont think Indian Army (which were not involved here by the way it was Paramilitary Soldiers) ... Anyways!!! We dont require your sympathies, suggestion please take care of your capital and blah blah and make sure your border doesnt get bombed by the Americans. Stop sending terrorist, atleast our army listens to the civilians unless like your's who overthrow's you democratic right and takes over the government and sells you to the americans...

SO in conclusion, you just aint at all by even a miniscule of a chance AT ALL IMPORTANT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

> More than 6,000 people have died during the rebels' decades-long fight for a communist state in parts of India.


This is ethnic cleanising and India perhaps is the only country in the modern world where such crimes are going on and on.
But again full credit to Indian media who down played such shames, I even doubt the figure of 6,000.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dabong1

Many dead in India Maoist attack 

An attack by Maoist rebels in eastern India has killed at least 17 people, reports say. 
At least 25 rebels attacked a cultural festival in the state of Jharkhand early on Saturday, firing on the crowd, India's Press Trust news agency said. 

The son of ex-chief minister Babu Lal Marandi was attending the event. 

The border with the neighbouring state of Bihar was sealed to prevent the rebels fleeing, police superintendent Arun Kumar Singh told the AFP agency. 

The cultural festival followed a football match that was played on Friday afternoon. 

Serious threat 

"The police security personnel deployed left the place after the football match," Mr Singh told AFP. "They did wrong. They should have stayed." 

Another four people were reported to have been injured in the attack. 

Maoist rebels operate in 182 districts in India, mainly in the states of Jharkhand, Bihar, Andhra Pradesh, Chhattisgarh, Madhya Pradesh, Maharashtra and West Bengal. 

Prime Minister Manmohan Singh has said the Maoists pose the most serious threat to national security in India. 

More than 6,000 people have died during the rebels' decades-long fight for a communist state in parts of India. 

Its worse then iraq the killings in india......


----------



## Flintlock

dabong1 said:


> Its worse then iraq the killings in india......



So I"m guessing that for you its the time to celebrate?


----------



## Spring Onion

dabong1 said:


> Many dead in India Maoist attack
> 
> An attack by Maoist rebels in eastern India has killed at least 17 people, reports say.


10 were killed in yesterday's attack and scores were killed in attacks in recent past.




dabong1 said:


> Maoist rebels operate in 182 districts in India, mainly in the states of Jharkhand, Bihar, Andhra Pradesh, Chhattisgarh, Madhya Pradesh, Maharashtra and West Bengal.




So it means eight states of India the Moist are operating

it is apart from other insurgencies going on in india


----------



## Energon

Jana said:


> So it means eight states of India the Moist are operating
> 
> it is apart from other insurgencies going on in india



After the Islamist insurgency, I think the maoist one is the second largest.


----------



## Flintlock

The only way to quell the insurgency is development and better governance.

Until that happens, the poorest of the poor will continue to fight the establishment.

States like Jharkhand and Orissa have huge populations of poor tribals....and the state governments continue to sit on their arses.


----------



## Spring Onion

Energon said:


> I think the maoist one is the second largest.



Energon its been a long time i guess so what has done so far to pacify the Moist and why exactly the Moist are fighting for freedom from India ????


----------



## Flintlock

Jana said:


> Energon its been a long time i guess so what has done so far to pacify the Moist and why exactly the Moist are fighting for freedom from India ????



They are not fighting for freedom.

Their aim is to overthrow the government and form a Maoist state.

They are mostly poor tribals, who live in the forests and attack state employees and public gatherings.

They also extort locals regularly and attempt to run a parallel government with kangaroo courts.

Until the condition of these people is improved, these tribals will continue to join the insurgents.

They don't, however, enjoy much public support, since regular people consider them to be a nuisance.

However, now is the right time to act, and fast. Otherwise, they might reach the cities and cause havoc.


----------



## Spring Onion

Stealth Assassin said:


> The only way to quell the insurgency is development and better governance.
> 
> Until that happens, the poorest of the poor will continue to fight the establishment.
> 
> States like Jharkhand and Orissa have huge populations of poor tribals....and the state governments continue to sit on their arses.



Yes agreed that development should be launched by Govt of India for these poors.

If poverty is the only reason for Moist to fight against India than its easy to supress BUT than Poverty is everywhere in India why other people are not launching such fight if poverty is the only reason ???


----------



## roadrunner

Oh dear! This is a sign India is falling apart! (application of Bull's reasoning)


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

Hopefully they can make India a part of China, indeed if they can!

Lal Salaam and all that Mao humbug stuff!

Should bring peals of joy to many!

It delights me that such earthshaking stuff is brought to my notice by the forum and my secretary requires fails!


----------



## Flintlock

Jana said:


> Yes agreed that development should be launched by Govt of India for these poors.
> 
> If poverty is the only reason for Moist to fight against India than its easy to supress BUT than Poverty is everywhere in India why other people are not launching such fight if poverty is the only reason ???



Because most people protest in a peaceful manner dear!! 

Here is a recent article about how poor people are protesting the governance and land laws:

India's poorest march on capital - International - eNews.ma

Rest assured, their voices will be heard!! 

Thats how reforms are undertaken, and not by violent means.

Obviously, these Maoists believe that a violent form of Maoism is the solution to their poverty. We, being more knowledgeable, know that this is simply no true.
So it is the government's duty to ensure that the movement does not spread.

Already, the government seems to have woken up.
The paramilitary forces are being strengthned, and PM is taking initiatives to improve the conditions of the people, as well as quell the insurgents.

These insurgents do nothing except cause problems. They torture, rape and extort money to keep themselves alive, and at the same time claim to fight for the people!!


----------



## Flintlock

roadrunner said:


> Oh dear! This is a sign India is falling apart! (application of Bull's reasoning)



Not really. The Maoist problem doesn't approach even close to the stuff going on in Pakistan.


----------



## Flintlock

Police action, development key to solving Naxalism: Cabinet Secretary
27 Oct 2007, 2211 hrs IST,PTI

SMS NEWS to 58888 for latest updates
RAIPUR: The Centre on Saturday favoured a two- pronged strategy of continued police action and sustained development to resolve the Naxal menace in the country.
*
"Naxalism is a matter of great concern but police action along with development are necessary to tackle the menace,"* Union Cabinet Secretary K M Chandrasekhar said here.

Chandrasekhar, heading a Central team to Naxal-affected Chhattisgarh, was speaking after reviewing the works of as many as 13 departments of the state government.

He also reviewed the police strategy to counter Naxal menace and the Salwa Judum (anti-Naxal operation) in the state which was hit hard by the Left wing extremism.

The focus of the meeting with the state officials was development and tacking Naxalism, the Cabinet Secretary, flanked by Union Home Secretary Madhukar Gupta and other team members, told reporters.

The Central team was here for last two days to discuss the Naxal and other important issues with the state government, Chandrasekhar said.
*
"It would be difficult to say whether the number of Naxalites had dropped or increased in the last couple of years although various states had adopted multi-pronged strategy to deal with the issue,"* Gupta said.

The team, which arrived yesterday, comprised Intelligence Bureau Director, Secretaries and top officials from the Ministries of Home Affairs, Rural Development, Urban Development, Tribal Affairs, Panchayat Raj, Health, Road Transport, Power, National Commission for ST and Planning Commission.

The state government, on its part, sought clearance of development projects pending for long with the Centre, officials said. The state also asked for additional Central forces to deal with the Naxal menace and the Union Government agreed to look into the demand, they said.

"We are looking into the demand for more Central forces," Madhukar Gupta said.

Immediately after his arrival, the Cabinet Secretary met Chief Minister Raman Singh on Friday night and discussed the key issues of development and Naxalism, official sources said.

Raj Bhawan sources said *security and development were the focus *of discussion when the team called on Governor E S L Narasimhan, who was the Director of Intelligence Bureau before taking up his assignment in the Naxal-hit state.


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

> Originally Posted by roadrunner View Post
> Oh dear! This is a sign India is falling apart! (application of Bull's reasoning)



Much that it will warm the cockle of your heart, the damn Maoists are taking too long.

Send reinforcement!

I am being obtuse since it is a stupid point that has no relevance of facts to back up! and typical of the ill formed nonsense that drive thread up a gum tree!

Indeed, if there are facts, I would love to be educated.


----------



## Sena Lee

condolence's for the dead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## roadrunner

Stealth Assassin said:


> Not really. The Maoist problem doesn't approach even close to the stuff going on in Pakistan.



Well, you obviously missed the point. But anyway, the Pakistani situation is much different. *Noone is fighting for independence from Pakistan*. the incidences are more to do with money disagreements or with foreign fighters. This is not the case with the seperatist movements like the Maoist movement and the Kashmiri movement in India. The scale of the problem is debateable. But I would say 20 in one day is comparable with the worst of Pakistan's fighting (perhaps the odd instance might be worse, but generally not).


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

Sena Lee,

Thank you for being so kind.

That area is Mao infested.

They should have been aware and taken precautions!


----------



## Sena Lee

Salim said:


> Sena Lee,
> 
> Thank you for being so kind.
> 
> That area is Mao infested.
> 
> They should have been aware and taken precautions!



Rebels are a worldwide problem, it is sad to see innocent civilians die like that.

Life is fragile as it is.


----------



## Flintlock

roadrunner said:


> Well, you obviously missed the point. But anyway, the Pakistani situation is much different. *Noone is fighting for independence from Pakistan*. the incidences are more to do with money disagreements or with foreign fighters. This is not the case with the seperatist movements like the Maoist movement and the Kashmiri movement in India. The scale of the problem is debateable. But I would say 20 in one day is comparable with the worst of Pakistan's fighting (perhaps the odd instance might be worse, but generally not).



..neither are the maoists!!

The maoists want India to turn Maoist, not separate from India. Get it? 

The same way the jihadis want Pakistan to turn in to a Talibanic state.

The state police has dealt with the problem with an iron hand, while ignoring development issues. Hence, the maoists are growing frustrated and increasingly ambitious.

On the brighter side, the government is taking thing seriously now that a major incident has occured.


----------



## roadrunner

Stealth Assassin said:


> ..neither are the maoists!!
> 
> The maoists want India to turn Maoist, not separate from India. Get it?
> 
> The same way the jihadis want Pakistan to turn in to a Talibanic state.
> 
> The state police has dealt with the problem with an iron hand, while ignoring development issues. Hence, the maoists are growing frustrated and increasingly ambitious.
> 
> On the brighter side, the government is taking thing seriously now that a major incident has occured.



Well I don't know much of the Maoist, because the world isn't interested if India splits up. But that wasn't the point of my rather ironic quote. Anyway, India has a much worse problem than Pakistan with seperatists. Here's a quote from PM.. 

There are no separatist movements in Pakistan but in India 21 separatist movements are taking place, thus India should not consider us a weaker nation. 

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan 

Back to my point. India will be fragmented before Pakistan is.


----------



## Flintlock

roadrunner said:


> Well I don't know much of the Maoist, because the world isn't interested if India splits up.



That I believe is because the world doesn't believe that India is splitting up...




> But that wasn't the point of my rather ironic quote. Anyway, India has a much worse problem than Pakistan with seperatists. Here's a quote from PM..
> 
> There are no separatist movements in Pakistan but in India 21 separatist movements are taking place, thus India should not consider us a weaker nation.
> 
> Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan



There are some things worse than small localized separatist movements. 

These things are called Internationally funded Religious Civil wars. 




> Back to my point. India will be fragmented before Pakistan is.



How strange do you think it is, that the only people in the world that believe that are the ones living in Pakistan?


----------



## Spring Onion

*Naxals kill 5 in Chhattisgarh*

Raipur, October 29, 2007
First Published: 13:34 IST(29/10/2007)
Last Updated: 13:42 IST(29/10/2007) 


Print 
Email 
IM on Yahoo 
Add to Del.icio.us 



*Four special police officers (SPOs) and one police personnel were killed, on Monday, when the Naxalites fired at the police patrolling party in an insurgency-hit Bijapur district of Chhattisgarh about 460 kms from the state capital. *Atleast four other security personnel are injured and have been rushed to the hospital in a critical condition. 

The Inspector General of Police, Bastar Range, RK Vij told Hindustan Times that the ultras attacked a team of security personnel who were patrolling and providing security to those involved in the concrete road construction project in Bijapur. 

The police team retaliated the Maoist's attack immediately resulting into a brief encounter. 

There were 16 SPOs and 4 district police personnel on duty when the ultras attacked them. The Maoists, who according to the police sources were more than fifty, fled into the jungle after retaliation. 

"Our forces are into searching operation now and chasing the Naxalites," said Vij. 

Additional Security forces led by the district police chief have already reached the spot.


http://www.hindustantimes.com/Story...D=4583&Headline=Naxals+kill+5+in+Chhattisgarh


----------



## fatman17

with due respect to my indian colleagues - i wait with bated breadth as to who will be blamed!


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

> *In India, Death to Global Business
> How a violentand spreadingMaoist insurgency threatens the country's runaway growth*​
> On the night of Apr. 24, a group of 300 men and women, armed with bows and arrows and sickles and led by gun-wielding commanders, emerged swiftly and silently from the dense forest in India's Chhattisgarh state. The guerrillas descended on an iron ore processing plant owned by Essar Steel, one of India's biggest companies. There the attackers torched the heavy machinery on the site, plus 53 buses and trucks. Press reports say they also left a note: Stop shipping local resources out of the stateor else.
> 
> The assault on the Essar facility was the work of NaxalitesMaoist insurgents who seek the violent overthrow of the state and who despise India's landowning and business classes. The Naxalites have been slowly but steadily spreading through the countryside for decades. Few outside India have heard of these rebels, named after the Bengal village of Naxalbari, where their movement started in 1967. Not many Indians have thought much about the Naxalites, either. The Naxalites mostly operate in the remote forests of eastern and central India, still a comfortable remove from the bustle of Mumbai and the thriving outsourcing centers of Gurgaon, New Delhi, and Bangalore.
> 
> Yet the Naxalites may be the sleeper threat to India's economic power, potentially more damaging to Indian companies, foreign investors, and the state than pollution, crumbling infrastructure, or political gridlock. Just when India needs to ramp up its industrial machine to lock in growthand just when foreign companies are joining the partythe Naxalites are clashing with the mining and steel companies essential to India's long-term success. The threat doesn't stop there. The Naxalites may move next on India's cities, where outsourcing, finance, and retailing are thriving. Insurgents who embed themselves in the slums of Mumbai don't have to overrun a call center to cast a pall over the India story. "People in the cities think India is strong and Naxalism will fizzle out," says Bhibhu Routray, the top Naxal expert at New Delhi's Institute for Conflict Management. "Yet considering what has happened in Nepal"where Maoists have just taken over the government"it could happen here as well. States, capitals, districts could all be taken over."
> 
> Officials at the highest levels of government are starting to acknowledge the scale of the Naxal problem. In May a special report from the Planning Commission, a government think tank, detailed the extent of the danger and the "collective failure" in social and economic policy that caused it. The report comes five months after Prime Minister Manmohan Singh shocked the country with a candid admission: "The Naxal groupsare targeting all aspects of economic activity[including] vital infrastructure so as to cripple transport and logistical capabilities and slow down any development. [We] cannot rest in peace until we have eliminated this virus."
> 
> Why such rhetoric now about a movement that has coexisted with the rest of India for more than 40 years? One reason is the widening reach of the Naxalites. Today they operate in 30% of India, up from 9% in 2002. Almost 1,400 Indians were killed in Naxal violence in 2007, according to the Asian Center for Human Rights.
> 
> COLLISION COURSE
> The other reason for sounding the alarm stems from the increasingly close proximity between the corporate world and the forest domain of the Naxalites. India's emergence as a hot growth market depended at first on the tech outsourcing boom in Bangalore and elsewhere. Now the world is discovering the skill and productivity of India's manufacturers as well. Meanwhile India's affluent urban consumers have started buying autos, appliances, and homes, and they're demanding improvements in the country's roads, bridges, and railroads. To stoke Indian manufacturing and satisfy consumers, the country needs cement, steel, and electric power in record amounts. In steel alone, India almost has to double capacity from 60 million tons a year now to 110 million tons. "We need a suitable social and economic environment to meet this national challenge," says Essar Steel chief Jatinder Mehra.
> 
> Instead there's a collision with the Naxalites. India has lots of unmined iron ore and coalthe essential ingredients of steel and electric power. Anxious to revive their moribund economies, the poor but resource-rich states of eastern India have given mining and land rights to Indian and multinational companies. Yet these deposits lie mostly in territory where the Naxals operate. Chhattisgarh, a state in eastern India across from Mumbai and a hotbed of Naxalite activity, has 23% of India's iron ore deposits and abundant coal. It has signed memoranda of understanding and other agreements worth billions with Tata Steel and ArcelorMittal (MT), De Beers Consolidated Mines, BHP Billiton (BHP), and Rio Tinto (RTP). Other states have cut similar deals. And U.S. companies like Caterpillar (CAT) want to sell equipment to the mining companies now digging in eastern India.
> 
> The appearance of mining crews, construction workers, and truckers in the forest has seriously alarmed the tribals who have lived in these regions from time immemorial. The tribals are a minorityabout 85 million strongwho descend from India's original inhabitants and are largely nature worshippers. They are desperately poor, but unlike the poverty of the urban masses in Mumbai or Kolkata, their suffering has remained largely hidden to outsiders and most Indians, caught up as they are in the country's incredible growth. The Naxalites, however, know the tribals well and have recruited from their ranks for decades.
> 
> Judging from their past experience with development, the tribals have a right to be afraid of the mining and building that threaten to change their lands. "Tribals in India, like all indigenous people, are already the most displaced people in the country, having made way for major dams and other projects," says Meenakshi Ganguly, South Asia chief researcher for Human Rights Watch, which is compiling a report on the Naxal movement. The tribals are supposed to be justly compensated for any land used by the companies, but the states' record in this area is patchy at best.
> 
> THE BIGGEST THREAT
> This creates an opening for the Naxalites. "If there is a land acquisition issue over a project, the Naxals come in and say, 'We will fight on your behalf,'" says Anami Roy, the director general of police for Maharashtra, the western state that has Mumbai as its capital. Upon his appointment to the post in March, Roy declared Naxalism to be the biggest threat to the state's peace.
> 
> For those who see things differently from the Naxalites, the results can be terrifying. In January in Chhattisgarh, a village chieftain, suspected of being a police informer, was kidnapped, mutilated, and killed with a sicklean example to any of the villagers who dared to oppose the Naxals. Company executives talk sotto voce about how dangerous it is for a villager to support business projects. "No villager has the courage to stand up to the Naxalites," says one manager who is often in the region. The possibility of violence has contributed to the slow progress of many mining projects. Nik Senapati, country head of Rio Tinto, which has outstanding permits for prospecting in eastern India, knows the threat. "It's possible to work here," he says. "But we avoid parts where there are Naxals. We won't risk our people."
> 
> The Naxalites often don't hesitate to kill or intimidate their foes, no matter how powerful they are. Former Andhra Pradesh Chief Minister Chandrababu Naidu, who is credited with turning the state capital of Hyderabad into a tech center, narrowly avoided death at their hands.
> 
> TARGETING CITIES
> But the Naxalites can offer their followers clear benefits. Lakshmi Jalma Khodape, 32, alias Renuka, a petite tribal from Iheri, Maharashtra, was just 15 when she joined up. "I had no education," she recalls. "My father was a guard in the forest department. The Naxals taught me how to read and write." Eventually disgusted by the Naxals' violence, Lakshmi surrendered to the state police and now lives under their protection.
> 
> Undeniably, the Naxals are viewed as Robin Hoods for many of their efforts. "The tribals have benefited economically thanks to the Naxals," says human rights lawyer K. Balagopal, who has defended captured Naxalites in court cases. In Maharashtra, tribals pick tender tendu leaves, which are rolled to make a cigarette called a "bidi." Contractors used to pay them the equivalent of a penny for picking 1,000 leaves from the surrounding forest. The contractors would then take the leaves to the factory owners and sell them for a huge markup. But the Naxals intervened, threatening the contractors and demanding better wages. Since 2002 the contractors have increased the price to about $4 per 1,000 leaves.
> 
> According to the Institute for Conflict Management, the Naxalites are now planning to penetrate India's major cities. Ajai Sahni, executive director of the Institute, says they are looking to encircle urban centers, find sympathy among students and the unemployed, and create armed, "secret, self-defense squads" that will execute orders. Their targets are the two main industrialized belts that run along the east and west coasts.
> 
> That's an ambitious plan, but the Institute estimates there are already 12,000 armed Naxalites, plus 13,000 "sympathizers and workers." This is no ragtag army. It is an organized force, trained in guerrilla warfare. At the top, it is led by a central command staffed by members of the educated classes. The government also fears the Naxalites have many clandestine supporters among the urban left. The police have recently been rounding up suspected allies in the cities.
> 
> READY RECRUITS
> The Naxalites are already operating on the edge of industrialized Maharashtra state, about 600 miles from Mumbai. The litany of complaints from village women in Maharashtra's Gadchiroli district is endless and is one reason the Naxalites find ready recruits here. The teachers don't come to teach in the government school, and when they do, say local parents, they drink and gamble on the premises. In one village, the sixth-graders don't know how to read and write despite the fact that the state pays teachers 20% extra for volunteering to work in Naxal-infested areas. In the civil hospital in Gadchiroli, poor villagers have to purchase all the equipment for treatment themselves, from scalpels to swabs. (The hospital says it's well stocked.) "This is what happens in nontribal villages," says Dr. Rani Bang, a Johns Hopkins School of Medicine physician who runs a popular tribal hospital in the nearby forest. "You can imagine how bad it is for tribals."
> 
> Despite the need to ease the tribals' poverty and blunt the appeal of the Naxalites, New Delhi still treats the insurgency largely as a law-and-order problem. States like Chhattisgarh, whose ill-trained police force is overwhelmed, have unleashed vigilantes on the Naxalites and the tribals and given the force arms and special protection under the law. The vigilantes, called Salwa Judum ("Peace Mission"), have made homeless an estimated 52,000 tribals, who have fled to poorly run, disease-infested government camps. Allegations of rape and unprovoked killings have dogged the Salwa Judum. Efforts to reach Salwa Judum were unsuccessful, but the state government has vigorously defended the group.
> 
> The problem is so severe that, in March, a public interest lawsuit was filed in India's Supreme Court by noted historian Ramachandra Guha, who demanded an investigation into Salwa Judum's activities. The court granted the request in April. Guha himself is not sanguine about the state's ability to address the Naxal issue. "The problem is serious, it is growing, our police force is soft," he says. "Thousands of lives will be lost over the next 15 years."
> 
> Kripalani is BusinessWeek's India bureau chief.
> In India, Death to Global Business



I doubt the insurgency is large enough to cause any major hiccups to India's economic growth, unless it diversifies into bombings and attacks at major Indian financial centers.

Will the Maoist surge in Nepal have any effect on this?


----------



## Flintlock

Maoism is the result of several factors: Tribal unrest, lawlessness in Bihar, Orissa and Andhra Pradesh, poverty and illiteracy.

These "maoists" have probably never even read the theory of communism. They live in jungles and fight the local administration. They have no intellectual weight behind them.


----------



## shaizy.NG

Stealth Assassin said:


> Maoism is the result of several factors: Tribal unrest, lawlessness in Bihar, Orissa and Andhra Pradesh, poverty and illiteracy.
> 
> These "maoists" have probably never even read the theory of communism. They live in jungles and fight the local administration. They have no intellectual weight behind them.



May possible that, all Maoists followers not aware baout global affairs but Honorable Dallai lama is learned and fully awared more then enough about geopolitics.


----------



## Bushroda

shaizy.NG said:


> but Honorable Dallai lama is learned and fully awared more then enough about geopolitics.



And so his holiness does not living in Jungle & neither is he involved in any kind of armed conflict.


----------



## vish

shaizy.NG said:


> May possible that, all Maoists followers not aware baout global affairs but Honorable Dallai lama is learned and fully awared more then enough about geopolitics.



And how does Dallai Lama come into the picture?


----------



## Bushroda

Maoist insurgency isn't large enough at the moment but it is the only real threat to India far greater than insurgency in Kashmir. Insurgency in Kashmir or anywhere wouldn't influence people outside the region but Maoist is based on ideology. This is the reason why GoI hasn't deployed armed forces in the maoist infested areas. They do not want it to become a movement of any sort.


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

> Originally Posted by shaizy.NG View Post
> May possible that, all Maoists followers not aware baout global affairs but Honorable Dallai lama is learned and fully awared more then enough about geopolitics.



Most amusing!


----------



## Always Neutral

shaizy.NG said:


> May possible that, all Maoists followers not aware baout global affairs but Honorable Dallai lama is learned and fully awared more then enough about geopolitics.



Dalai Lama a maoist ? Great deduction. You just earned a Nobel Prize for Physics.

Regards


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

There are interesting parallels with the Indigenous/Mixed Latin American peoples movements I think.

Similar underdevelopment, displacement of the population, and a resulting guerrilla movement. At least drugs ala Columbia have not became a part, or have they?


----------



## Mohammed Azizuddin

To know Naxilism in India, you need to understand the mindset of the general Indian.
It would be fair to say that 60&#37; to 70% of the Indian population are the farmers, who were and continue to be of a Socialist mindset. Naxilism was viewed with a great sense of respect among these farmers and peasents, they were like the robinhoods of these poor people. But, today they have lost their way and ideology. The farmers and people nolonger want them cause the Govt. is now plush with money, there is infrastructure being built new roads,railway stations, dams, waterpipelines, irrigational facilities being built, and these maoists are apposing these developments, for the reason known only to them. They just want to make some noise and tell to the world that they are there, otherwise their ideology is completely lost. I mean...what are they trying to do? Bring a commie state and impose communism on the people? This is a Democracy and they can contest the elections, if the people like their ideology, they sure will vote for them, like the people of Kerala and West Bengal are doing, where the commie govt. has been voted to power continuously for the past 50 years!!!!! .........


----------



## Mubashar_ali

Red storm rising - India's intractable Maoist insurgency 
20 May 2008


India's Maoist movement is expanding its operations as its People's War develops along ideological and pragmatic lines. Dr P V Ramana looks at the rise of the rebellion and the country's poorly co-ordinated counter-insurgency strategies. 

While discussion of the threat posed to India by radical Islamist violence tends to dominate security assessments, the country's Maoist insurgency has been steadily expanding its areas of influence and building up its military capability. This expansion has been so great that in 2007 Indian Prime Minister Manmohan Singh described the Maoists as the "single biggest internal security challenge facing India". 

The proscribed Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) was founded on 21 September 2004, following the merging of the Communist Party of India (Marxist-Leninist) People's War, also known as the People's War Group, and the Maoist Communist Centre of India - two of India's most prominent insurgent groups. 

The CPI-Maoist is the largest group of a wider communist insurgent movement, known as Naxalites after the village of Naxalbari in West Bengal, the site of a revolutionary rural uprising in 1967. The CPI-Maoist has a presence in 185 districts in 17 out of India's 28 states, exerting varying degrees of influence in these areas. Chhattisgarh is currently the state worst affected by the insurgency, particularly its southern Bastar region, which was referred to as a "war zone" in July 2007 by state police chief Vishwaranjan. Other states affected by Maoist violence are Bihar, Jharkhand, Orissa, West Bengal and Maharashtra. Andhra Pradesh - where the insurgents are currently on the retreat - has been affected for the longest period of time - since 1964, when radical elements of the political Communist Party of India (Marxist) waged a rebellion called the Srikakulam armed struggle. 

Prior to the forging of the CPI-Maoist in 2004, the Naxalites' four-decade campaign of violence had been confined largely to rural India, with their support base comprising landless labourers and marginalised tribal and lower-caste people. However, since the formation of the CPI-Maoist, and in particular since 2006, there have been two major shifts in the Maoists' operational strategy, increasing the security risks posed by the insurgency: targeting infrastructure; and the expansion of its geographical focus to include urban areas. 

Image: Maoists raise their arms during an exercise in the central Indian state of Chattisgarh on 13 April, 2007. The CPI-Maoist is the largest organisation within the wider Maoist movement. (PA Photos) 

331 of 4,668 words 
© 2008 Jane's Information Group


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

Yes indeed, it is huge problem.


----------



## kidwaibhai

all i want to know how pakistan can make this worse
eheheheheheheh!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UnitedPak

They gained a lot of power in neighbouring Nepal. How will this affect India?


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

India will have to accept it and whatever the future holds.


----------



## comrade zorgan

LONG LIVE NAXAL REVOLUTION.INQILAB ZINDABAD.


----------



## Imran Khan

India failing to crush Maoist revolt, says Singh
NEW DELHI: India is failing in its efforts to crush a Maoist rebellion plaguing vast swathes of the country, Indian Prime Minister Manmohan Singh said on Sunday.

Addressing a conference of senior police and security officials in New Delhi, Singh once again described the ultra-leftist insurgency as the most serious internal security threat India was facing.

It is evident that despite the efforts that have and are being made, the measures taken so far have not yielded desired results, the premier was quoted as saying by the Press Trust of India news agency. The inability of intelligence agencies and the police to obtain pinpointed and actionable intelligence and in time has enabled these outfits to carry out some high-profile attacks.

Singh was referring to audacious attacks by the revolutionaries this year including the slaughter in July of 21 elite police commandos in eastern Orissa state. In March 2007, the rebels assassinated a federal MP and a few days later killed 55 policemen in twin attacks in eastern India.

The Maoist insurgency grew out of a peasant uprising in 1967 and rebels often target the overstretched and poorly trained security forces operating in the east of the country. The rebels say they are fighting for the rights of neglected tribal people and landless farmers and that their ultimate goal is to capture Indias cities and overthrow parliament.

The left-wing guerrillas are active in more than half of Indias 29 states and the rebels use a heavily forested region in eastern Chhattisgarh state as their headquarters. afp


----------



## T-Rex

There's a very good chance that what the Maoists have done in Nepal may happen in India as well. Though it is not likely that it will happen anytime soon but the ingredients for such a revolution are ever present in India.


----------



## vish

T-Rex said:


> There's a very good chance that what the Maoists have done in Nepal may happen in India as well. Though it is not likely that it will happen anytime soon but the ingredients for such a revolution are ever present in India.



Believe me this is not the case in India. The advantage the Maoists have in the states where they operate is laxity of laws.


----------



## shchinese

vish said:


> Believe me this is not the case in India. The advantage the Maoists have in the states where they operate is laxity of laws.



you got brainwashed? there is no law in India. Please read the following recent news article and tell me how it is possible in a country where citizens have some basic understanding of laws. 

Indian boy thrown under train for writing love letter - International Herald Tribune


----------



## s90

> The left-wing guerrillas are active in more than half of India&#8217;s 29 states





> that their ultimate goal is to capture India&#8217;s cities and overthrow parliament



Why all this is not on western media?maybe western policy to support India to counter China & Pakistan...After Gujrat riots the Clintons were mum and didnt mentioned once about the genocide.


----------



## Ali.009

India is going to get trashed, the controlled media isnt going to put a true picture of this anywhere.


----------



## smeaglegolum

Indian media has the highest freedom of expression, perhaps in whole south-asia. Truth is out there in the news. Please dig up and read. Naxalites are definitely a problem, but we are trying to address it.


----------



## smeaglegolum

shchinese said:


> you got brainwashed? there is no law in India. Please read the following recent news article and tell me how it is possible in a country where citizens have some basic understanding of laws.
> 
> Indian boy thrown under train for writing love letter - International Herald Tribune



Please, this is related to Maoism, not human rights. Stick to topic please.


----------



## shchinese

smeaglegolum said:


> Please, this is related to Maoism, not human rights. Stick to topic please.



there is another user here in this thread mentioned that those "Maoist" won't cause trouble in India as laws are valued there. I used that article to show him that he is wrong. can you understand the simple logic here? 

btw, those "Maoist" do not follow any Maoism, they illegally started all these troubles under the name of the Chairman Mao.


----------



## smeaglegolum

shchinese said:


> there is another user here in this thread mentioned that those "Maoist" won't cause trouble in India as laws are valued there. I used that article to show him that he is wrong. can you understand the simple logic here?
> 
> btw, those "Maoist" do not follow any Maoism, they illegally started all these troubles under the name of the Chairman Mao.



Naxalites/Moaists do cause trouble now and then, but they are dealt under Indian law. In fact, we hate this communism in our country.


----------



## ejaz007

*Maoist rebels now operate in 22 of Indias 29 states*

* Police say insurgents equipped with automatic weapons, mines and explosives

NEW DELHI: Well-armed Maoist rebels are rapidly expanding their insurgency in India, catching the government off-guard with their appeal to the poor and destitute, officials and experts say. 

The rebels have 22,000 combatants, and have spread to more than 180 of the countrys 630 districts from just 56 in 2001, according to the government and a new report this week by the Institute for Conflict Management (IFCM), a New Delhi think-tank. The security threats are changing and its bigger than ever before as more and more areas are coming under their command. It is not a happy sight at all, BK Ponwar, head of the Counter Terrorism and Jungle Warfare College in India, told Reuters. 

We must address the barrel of the gun of the Maoists, or in two years the issue will get out of hand. Prime Minister Manmohan Singh has described the Maoist rise as one of the gravest threats to Indias internal security, and the insurgency is shaping up as an issue ahead of a general election due by May. The main opposition Bharatiya Janata Party says the ruling Congress party does not have a strategy to counter the Maoists and that police are poorly armed. 

Deadly weapons: Police and intelligence officials say the Maoists are now recruiting hundreds of poor villagers to bolster their ranks, and are equipped with automatic weapons, shoulder rocket launchers, mines and explosives. The rebels say they are fighting for the rights of the farmers and the poor who make up the majority of Indias 1.1 billion population. They regularly attack rail lines and factories, aiming to cripple economic activity over a large area. 

Indias police intelligence department says the Maoists are making their presence felt in 22 of the countrys 29 states. Thousands of people have been killed since the uprising began in the late 1960s. In the last week, rebels have launched attacks in areas previously unaffected by fighting. In the western state of Maharashtra, rebels shot dead 15 police, while in Bihars Nawada district they killed 10 police. More than 1,000 cases of Maoist attacks were recorded last year in which more than 200 security personnel and 300 civilians were killed. 

The rebels now have the capability to launch simultaneous attacks and they have the firepower. But the Indian government does not seem to have the capacity to neutralise them, Ajai Sahni of the Institute for Conflict Management said. Police efforts are hampered by lack of manpower and weapons as well as poor coordination between states, meaning rebels can escape pursuit by crossing state lines. Last week the government convened an urgent security meeting and agreed to begin coordinated raids to control the movement. reuters

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## metalfalcon

> *The rebels have 22,000 combatants, and have spread to more than 180 of the country&#8217;s 630 districts from just 56 in 2001*, according to the government and a new report this week by the Institute for Conflict Management (IFCM), a New Delhi think-tank. &#8220;The security threats are changing and it&#8217;s bigger than ever before as more and more areas are coming under their command. It is not a happy sight at all,&#8221; BK Ponwar, head of the Counter Terrorism and Jungle Warfare College in India, told Reuters.



Mann....They have left Jihadi Groups in Kashmir far far Behind. Still GoI is Focusing more on Kashmir and ISI.


----------



## tabby

They dont see it as threat as they do not find anything external in it..Good for us..The rot is setting in..


----------



## Beskar

tabby said:


> They dont see it as threat as they do not find anything external in it..Good for us..The rot is setting in..



According to them, their separatists and insurgent groups aren't a threat to the state of India because they've always managed to keep them suppressed. They're not realizing that this "Suppressing" only fuels the fire. India should recognize this threat and try to handle it in a "Democratic" way. But one can't expect that because Kashmir (Which is an Internal part of India as they say) never saw any "Democracy" then how can the rest of the regions?

Before they know it, they'll be spiralling down with no turning back.


----------



## s90

Its old news but it may be interesting for readers.....

*India rebels turn to poppy for funds*
_29 May 2007_

Maoist rebels in the eastern Indian state of Jharkhand have been growing opium poppies to fund their operations in the region, officials say. 

The rebels have a presence in 18 of the 22 districts in Jharkhand. 

The Maoists say they are fighting for more rights for indigenous people in at least five states, including neighbouring Bihar, which has a reputation as India's most lawless state. 


*What began as small scale poppy cultivation in the remote areas of Chatra and Katkamsandi in Hazaribagh district two years ago has now flourished into a booming activity spread over some 20,000 acres of land in over 300 villages*. 

Officials reckon that opium worth millions of rupees is traded during the five-month poppy growing season which begins in the region in October. 

The police say that the Maoists are not only growing poppy, but also extorting "taxes" from farmers and opium traders.


----------



## Evil Flare

What is Moist agenda ???


----------



## Contrarian

They are not separatists. They want to convert the ENTIRE country to become communist. Which btw includes Kashmir.


----------



## paritosh

since a lot of pakistani's here on this forum are uninitiated with the maoist problem...
after independence...the GOI passed laws that were to enable the poor bonded labor farmers('bandhua majdoor') to get the ownershi of the lands they tilled...and hence abolish the zamindari system...these were implemented in rich agricultural states of north india namely Haryana and Punjab...but could not be effectively implemented in the eastern parts of Bihar and Orrisa...which remained under this feudal system for quite some time...the farmers and their sons and their sons were exploited...these farmers formed civil groups that tried getting the GOI's attention to their plight...but it was useless as the govt was incompetent and ineffective in it's endeavor...what followed was an armed rebellion by these farmer groups which had transformed into guerrilla packs...they attacked the zamindars and finished the zamindari system in their own way...now the GOI declared them as terrorists and tried to root them out...these groups of farmers were greatly influenced by the revolutions in russia and china (hence Marxists and Maoists)...they were divided on the basis of their approach to get empowered...one sect wanted to get into mainstream politics and change the way the country functions by relinquishing power from the elites and giving it to the poor workers(many of the indian communist political parties of india today were formmed back then by this sect)...
the other sect wanted an armed rebellion...they became the maoists of today.
this is the story of the communist revolution everywhere...it is controversial but still inspires people(take a look at my display picture)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## notsuperstitious

paritosh said:


> since a lot of pakistani's here on this forum are uninitiated with the maoist problem...
> after independence...the GOI passed laws that were to enable the poor bonded labor farmers('bandhua majdoor') to get the ownershi of the lands they tilled...and hence abolish the zamindari system...these were implemented in rich agricultural states of north india namely Haryana and Punjab...but could not be effectively implemented in the eastern parts of Bihar and Orrisa...which remained under this feudal system for quite some time...the farmers and their sons and their sons were exploited...these farmers formed civil groups that tried getting the GOI's attention to their plight...but it was useless as the govt was incompetent and ineffective in it's endeavor...what followed was an armed rebellion by these farmer groups which had transformed into guerrilla packs...they attacked the zamindars and finished the zamindari system in their own way...now the GOI declared them as terrorists and tried to root them out...these groups of farmers were greatly influenced by the revolutions in russia and china (hence Marxists and Maoists)...they were divided on the basis of their approach to get empowered...one sect wanted to get into mainstream politics and change the way the country functions by relinquishing power from the elites and giving it to the poor workers(many of the indian communist political parties of india today were formmed back then by this sect)...
> the other sect wanted an armed rebellion...they became the maoists of today.
> this is the story of the communist revolution everywhere...it is controversial but still inspires people(take a look at my display picture)



Also an interesting obseration for our pakistani friends here - most of the naxal leadership was (and still is) brahmin


----------



## BanglaBhoot

_In Dantewada, in the heart of the world's biggest democracy, civil war is flaring, claiming nearly 1,000 lives in the past two years. Gethin Chamberlain reports from the jungle hideouts of the Naxal rebels who are ordering villagers to boycott the election - and whose increasing strength is straining the Indian security services to breaking point_

In the heart of the Indian jungle, someone has built a war memorial, a stepped cement pyramid rising out of the red dirt. The names of three residents of the village of Pedda Korma are etched into it. They are not soldiers or police, but martyrs of the Maoist Naxal insurgency. Kursam Lakhi and Sukki Modiyam, raped and killed by the police and Salwa Judum militia on 6 February 2005; Comrade Korsa Bhima, martyred in the March 2007 attack on Rani Bodli, when 55 policemen died. "The martyrdom will not be in vain," it proclaims. "Long live the people's liberation guerrilla army."

This is the Naxal heartland, Dantewada in the southern end of Chhattisgarh, in the centre of India, the front line of a war that receives little or no attention outside India. And for all the fear generated by last year's Islamist bombings in Mumbai and the anger directed at Pakistan, the most potent threat to the world's largest democracy is internal.

For the reason why India will not be hosting the lucrative IPL Twenty20 cricket tournament is simple: the Indian government cannot provide enough security to cover the month-long general election campaign - which begins on 16 April - and the cricket. India's available internal security forces will be required to combat the Naxalite threat to the elections.

What it means for democracy in large areas of India is described by Ram Singh Oyam, who watched the Naxalites walk into the village of Pandewar the first time the state tried to hold local elections last November. "They brought out the voting machine and broke it with a knife and threw it in the river," the 27-year-old said. "You need to understand this area. We have been told that, if we vote, our hands will be cut off."

A policeman walks through the village holding a kukri, the curved Nepalese knife popular with Gurkhas. "In case he runs out of ammunition," Dhar explains. But the Naxalites have weighed up the odds and instead hit a convoy of election vehicles leaving Parden village, farther into their territory. Later, news filters through that eight policemen have been killed in an attack to the north.

At Kathia polling station, head constable Dinesh Kumar says his men walked for 20 miles to reach the village of Koilibeda, only to discover that it was empty. They trekked through jungle and over hills, fighting off a Naxal ambush, but found the village school locked. The Naxalites were waiting in the next village, and again they came under fire. "The officials decided it was not worth it," he says. Voting was abandoned.

The Naxalites - villagers call them dada, Hindi for older brother - get their name from an uprising in the Naxalbari area of West Bengal in 1967. Playing on the frustrations of India's hundreds of millions of rural poor, they have won support by redistributing the wealth of the landowners and opposing industrialisation. They are estimated to have a strong presence in at least 170 out of India's 602 districts and have warned that they will use violence to block the elections in those areas.

In Chhattisgarh alone, in the past two years, 578 civilians have died in Naxal-related violence. The police and special police officer death toll stands at 231, against 142 dead Naxalites. According to police figures, in the past eight years in the Dantewada district alone 72 roads have been destroyed, 18 banks, 291 public vehicles, 87 schools, two hospitals, 24 railway lines and 56 electricity stations.

To counter their influence, the Salwa Judum militia emerged in 2005, ostensibly out of the frustration of those who had suffered at the hands of the Naxalites. The result was more killing, as the SJ members turned on those they accused of harbouring and supporting the Naxalites. Caught in the middle are the tribal people who live in the forests. There was no voting in the state elections in November in once prosperous Nendra: it has been attacked three times; 145 houses have been burned down, 16 adults and nine children killed.

The few villagers who have since returned huddle together around the one building that still has a roof. Its pink walls are covered with neatly painted Hindi script. The message the Naxalites left would be unequivocal, were the villagers able to read Hindi: "Don't take part in elections. Don't listen to the Hindu fascist members of the BJP [the Hindu nationalist opposition party]. Throw away their leaflets, don't help the police."

Scared at first, they relax as night falls, the trees around come alive with fireflies and the local hooch emboldens them. Yes, the dadas come from time to time, they say, but what can they do? They feed them and send them on their way. Then the SJ comes and burns their houses and kills those who cannot run away. "We are just living and surviving," says a voice in the darkness.

In the foggy morning, Mutti Muchaki, in her 50s, is preparing the breakfast. She was with her husband, Rama Pula, and two grown-up sons, Ganga and Veko, when the SJ came the first time. "They tied our hands behind our backs. They took away the men. Later we heard they had been killed with a knife and their bodies thrown into the drain."

The headman, Timmaia Muchaki, says the Naxalites take the young people into the jungle to their own meetings. "One side is here, one side is there; we are caught in the middle. We just want to get on with our lives," he says.

The map on the wall of Rahul Sharma's operations room shows the extent of the insurgency. Sharma is superintendent of police for Dantewada. He points to the pieces of pink string glued to the map, which mark the roads known to be mined, encircling a huge area controlled by the Naxalites. "This is totally out of our command," he says. Around 40% of Dantewada is in Naxal hands; 40% is held by the police: they are fighting over the rest.

"It is the biggest casualty theatre for the Indian government in the country. It is a full-blown war and the Naxalites are migrating from guerrillas to a conventional army." Driving south into Naxal territory, the car passes a small group of policemen hiking along a dirt track. One is playing with a grenade, tossing it from hand to hand.

The Salwa Judum camp and police base at Errabore appears out of the dust. On the evening of 16 July 2006, 600 Naxalites attacked Errabore. A plaque on the wall of the main police building lists 24 police officers killed. Another 32 people in the camp also died.

Three young special police officers (SPOs) are on guard duty, sharing one rifle, which is chained to a log, to make it more difficult for the Naxalites to steal. The SPOs are young tribals, paid to augment the police presence. For this they receive 2,150 rupees (£30) a month.

Inside their watch tower, a couple of old .303 rifles are propped against the concrete wall. A radio playing Hindi tunes in the corner fades in and out. Raju Soyam, 20, recalls the night the Naxalites attacked. "We fought with bows and arrows. They burned all the houses and threw people in the fire and killed them. They killed children and old people.

"We had search-lights and could see them. They looked like us, not like a lion or a fox, they had two hands and two legs." It is hot and the boys lounge around lethargically. "I don't know who will win this war," he says. "I think they have the upper hand at the moment."

The road into the Naxal heartland winds through the forest, over the Bailadila Hills and on and on through little villages.

It takes six hours of walking through the jungle before the clearing and the memorial appear. Finally, here are the Naxalites. "In this area, two or three hundred villages and thousands of houses have been burnt by the Salwa Judum," says 27-year-old Lakhmu Ram Mudiyam. He is the local Naxal leader in Pedda Korma, the village that was home to the young women whose names appear on the memorial.

"Our force is fighting for the poorest of the poor, the people who have nothing. We are fighting for the poor people and the people who are dying of hunger.

"I can tell you this. My force does not kill anyone without a reason. If someone makes a mistake, they are killed, but no one is killed who does not make a mistake. If you are in the police or a police informant, then that is a mistake and you will be killed for that."

He and his friends draw on their cigarettes, and there is no sound but the birds in the trees. "They are fighting for us, for the people, not for themselves," another man says, staring down at the red earth. "We are proud of them. They are our elders now."

---------------------------------------------------

The Naxalites' rise

 The Naxalites take their name from the Naxalbari district in West Bengal where the movement began in 1967.

 They started by organising uprisings among landless workers in West Bengal, Bihar and Andhra Pradesh. They then moved into the mineral-rich areas of Orissa, Chhattisgarh and Jharkhand.

 The movement, whose aim is violent revolution, has now spread to 170 of India's 602 administrative districts.

 The Naxalites consider themselves the heirs of Mao Zedong, although China has denounced the movement.

 With a force of up to 15,000 soldiers, it controls a fifth of India's forests.

 Two wings, People's War Group and the Maoist Communist Centre, combined several years ago to form the Communist Party of India (Maoist).

How Maoist guerrillas threaten Indian poll from their jungle lair | World news | The Observer


----------



## Omar1984

*Maoist rebels kill 10 policemen in central India*

Sat Apr 11, 2009 7:03am 

RAIPUR, India (Reuters) - Heavily armed Maoists ambushed a security forces patrol in central India Friday, killing 10 personnel, a police official said, as the rebels step up violence ahead of the general election.

More than 125 Maoists armed with AK-47s fired at a team of central reserve police force patrolling the forested Chintagufa area, about 445 km (275 miles) south of Raipur, capital of Chhattisgarh state, said Rahul Sharma, a local superintendent of police.

Eight security personnel were injured in the attack in the restive Bastar region, in which three Maoist rebels were also killed, he said.

"It was an ambush. Ten CRPF (Central Reserve Police Force) men, including a deputy commandant, were martyred and eight other personnel received bullet wounds in a three-hour-long gunbattle," Sharma said Saturday.

Maoist rebels, who say they are fighting for the rights of poor farmers and landless laborers, have stepped up violence in the state ahead of the general election that gets underway next week. They have ordered people to boycott the polls.

Thousands have been killed in the Maoist insurgency which began in the late 1960s.

Prime Minister Manmohan Singh has described the insurgency as one of the gravest threats to India's internal security.

(Reporting by Sujeet Kumar; Editing by Sugita Katyal)


Maoist rebels kill 10 policemen in central India | International | Reuters


----------



## Ali.009

This is the so called &#8216;shinning India&#8217;&#8230;on the verge of collapse 

&#8220;Indian security forces have clashed with protesters in the Lalgarh region of West Bengal state, where Maoist rebels have taken control.&#8221;


BBC NEWS | South Asia | Clashes at Maoist 'area' in India


----------



## xebex

Ali.009 said:


> This is the so called *shinning India*on the verge of collapse
> 
> Indian security forces have clashed with protesters in the Lalgarh region of West Bengal state, where Maoist rebels have taken control.
> 
> 
> BBC NEWS | South Asia | Clashes at Maoist 'area' in India



Ahahahaa you are still stuck in the 2004 BJP election ad?? come on now its 2009!. Atleast Indian security forces are clashing with them NOT letting them roam around.


----------



## idune

Indian neighbors specially Bangladesh should be on alert because failing address inequality and contain these extermist element, india will start blaming its neighbors. 

And Bangladesh do not want to infected by indian extremist export.


----------



## third eye

Ali.009 said:


> This is the so called shinning India*on the verge of collapse*
> 
> Indian security forces have clashed with protesters in the Lalgarh region of West Bengal state, where Maoist rebels have taken control.
> 
> 
> BBC NEWS | South Asia | Clashes at Maoist 'area' in India



On the verge of collapse !!

Going by this logic some of its neighbours should have ' disintegrated' long ago.

Not having learnt anything from time & having lived in a state of " utopia" for so long the commies are reaping the fruits of their policies. Soon they will be consigned to the history books where they belong.


----------



## Gabbar

http://www.defence.pk/forums/india-defence/28473-lalgardh-opration-indian-lal-masjid.html


----------



## moha199

Gabbar said:


> http://www.defence.pk/forums/india-defence/28473-lalgardh-opration-indian-lal-masjid.html


I didn't get that gabbar? Lal Masjid is consider as bad operation in Pakistan so are you saying its bad doing of IA  I am honestly lost here... Explain please and other then that, What is their dispute anyways or there problem in simple words


----------



## s90

World doesnt know that India also doesnt control some parts of its country


----------



## paritosh

well i am a sorta naxalite sympathizer...i dont like their ways but they want india to be a totalitarian communist state...India has a large...huge economic gap between states and people....some are stinking rich others.... we all talk about them.what i hate about these naxalites is that they have chosen the easier way of an armed confrontation...now these militias comprise of village folk with absolutely no fighting xp(discounting the outside help)...their reasons were just...they want to till their lands...kill the zamindars...
the indian govt. tried to go easy on them...GoI constructed schools gave employment...but they destroyed them.
for people who know litle about the naxalites....these are in the most poor areas of india....which have seen little or no development in these 60 years...and hold about 70&#37; of our resources...so these people want to benefit and profit from the richness of the land....doesnt happen in a 'mixed economy'.


----------



## Neo

*Maoist insurgency can hurt industry in India: experts​*
Wednesday, June 24, 2009

NEW DELHI: The growing Maoist insurgency in India over large swathes of the mineral-rich countryside could soon hurt some industrial investment plans just as the country suffers an economic slowdown.

The government banned the Communist Party of India (Maoist) on Monday, bracketing it with Islamist militant groups, but experts said the ban would have little impact in the battle against the rebels.

On the ground, police fight Maoist insurgents with outdated weapons and are often outnumbered by rebels, who are skilled in jungle warfare and are well-equipped with rocket launchers, automatic rifles and explosives.

Last week, hundreds of Maoists declared the town of Lalgarh about 170 km (100 miles) from Kolkata, capital of West Bengal, as a liberated zone, sparking unease among investors.

While the economic impact may be small compared with Indias trillion dollar economy, the insurgency and the sense that it is worsening signals that India does not fully control its own territory and adds to risks for companies mulling investments.

The Lalgarh incident worried the countrys third-largest steel producer, JSW Steel, which is setting up a $7-billion, 10-million tonne steel plant near Lalgarh.

We are waiting and watching, so are the others, Biswadip Gupta, chief executive officer of the companys West Bengal operations, told Reuters on Tuesday.

On top of the economic woes, you have the problem of Maoists now. It is very jittery, Gupta said by telephone from Kolkata.

Prime Minister Manmohan Singh has described Maoists as the biggest internal security threat since independence, and this year more than 300 people, mostly police, have been killed.

The Maoists started their armed struggle in West Bengals Naxalbari town in the late 1967, and have expanded their support among villagers by tapping into resentment at the governments recent pro-industry push.

The rebels, estimated to have 22,000 fighters, operate in large parts of the eastern, central and southern countryside, and officials say they are now spreading to cities and bigger towns.

The Maoists, who are fighting for the rights of poor farmers and the disenfranchised, regularly attack railway lines and factories, aiming to cripple economic activity.

It is still a law and order problem, but it has not been taken seriously and can have serious consequences if not dealt with properly, said Anjan Roy, analyst at the Federation of Indian Chambers of Commerce and Industry, referring to growth of industry. The effect of the Maoist insurgency has already taken its toll on business.

In mineral-rich Orissa state, bauxite production at state-run National Aluminium Co Ltd (NALCO) has fallen by 20 percent since an April attack by Maoists in one of their mines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabbar

^^ Tata steel has very big steel plant in Nexal effected area in Jharkhand state and they been runing that plant for years. Havn't heard any attacks on that plant from Nexals.


----------



## Jako

Gabbar said:


> ^^ Tata steel has very big steel plant in Nexal effected area in Jharkhand state and they been runing that plant for years. Havn't heard any attacks on that plant from Nexals.



1 or 2 yrs ago when west bengal cm Budhadeb Bhattcharya,was going for the opening of the videocon plant in Salboni,the maoists tried to kill him by blowing up landmines......attacks were also attempted on videocon officials..........In nandigram and singur,wb,the chemical hub and the tata nano plant was unable to happen not because of only mamata bannerjee but also for the support she got from the maoists..........SO YES,INDUSTRIES ATLEAST IN WB ARE TAKEN ABACK COZ OF THE MAOISTS........but as they are being wiped out,i hope bengal again wd have many industries developing....


----------



## s90

PTI 12 July 2009, 05:21pm IST

RAIPUR: Twenty-six police personnel, including a Superintendent of Police, were on Sunday killed in two separate attacks by Maoists in Rajnandgaon .

The state police said that 24 of its men, including SP V K Choubey, were killed when Maoists ambushed a party led by him while it was on the way to a police camp at Madanwada. 

The militants had on Sunday morning killed two police personnel in a separate attack.

____________________________________________________________
I wonder why is western media not interested in this?


----------



## pkd

*Army reluctant to spare special units for Maoist fight*

New Delhi, Sept. 24: The army has expressed its reluctance to let its special forces be dragged into the Centres anti-Maoist offensive after Union home minister P. Chidambaram suggested that the units may be used.

The armys reluctance is couched in advisories that the top brass have conveyed to the planners of the offensive.

A brigadier is attached to the anti-Naxalite cell of the Union home ministry and the army itself has been engaged in studying the Maoists.

In successive meetings of its commanders, the top brass have mapped the growth and spread of Left-wing extremists. We do not have adequate special forces. We are in the process of expanding them, said a senior officer at army headquarters.

All the six para-commando battalions of the army have been categorised as special forces. 

Besides, army soldiers make up one wing of the National Security Guard. The wing, Special Action Group, is tasked with handling anti-hijacking and counter-hostage situations.

Another special force, the Special Frontier Force meant for high-altitude border operations, reports to the cabinet secretariat.

The armys reluctance to embroil its special forces in the counter-Maoist offensive stems from three main reasons.

First, contrary to public perception, the army has a limited number of battalions that have been designated special forces. The size of a battalion ranges from 900 to 1,100 troops. 

The special forces are currently being expanded and even the units that are not specially configured for counter-insurgency operations are being used in Jammu and Kashmir and in the Northeast.

For example, the 1 Para unit is currently deployed in the Valley. It replaced the 10 Para that was tasked with counter-insurgency duties for two years though it had been raised to do battle in the western sector. The unit goes by the name Desert Scorpions.

Second, the special forces have an acute shortage of officers. The shortage is so bad that the army is now likely to ask officers who join the service to do a short stint in the special forces before they are sent to their regular regiments.

Third, the special forces are tasked to move with regular support elements  infantry units and air support. This means deploying the special forces to, say, Chhattisgarh or Jharkhand, would mean moving more troops and hardware away from operational areas.

One option is short-duration deployment  such as insertion of special forces to take out a defined target  but we are given to understand that the CRPFs Combat Battalion for Resolute Action (Cobra) is supposed to do this job, the officer said.

However, the Cobra took an unexpected number (six) of casualties in Operation Green Hunt in Chhattisgarh last week.

The Cobra force, which has about 10,000 soldiers, had to send personnel for counter-Naxalite operations in Bengals Lalgarh, Orissa and Chhattisgarh even before it completed its training period.

The officer said that for specific missions, the army has to be given hard intelligence and defined targets. 

But an analysis of images taken by two unmanned aerial vehicles over Chhattisgarhs and Jharkhands suspected Maoist dens has only shown clusters of bamboo and stone huts that may or may not be hideouts.


----------



## pkd

*India is 'losing Maoist battle' *

India's Prime Minister Manmohan Singh says his country is losing the battle against Maoist rebels.

Mr Singh told a meeting of police chiefs from different states that rebel violence was increasing and the Maoists' appeal was growing. 

The rebels say they are fighting for the rights of the poor. 

They operate in a large swathe of territory across central India, and in some areas have almost replaced the local government. 

More than 6,000 people have been killed during their 20-year fight for a communist state. 

'Going up'

"I have consistently held that in many ways, left-wing extremism poses perhaps the gravest internal security threat our country faces," Mr Singh told a conference of Indian police chiefs in the capital, Delhi. 

"We have discussed this in the last five years and I would like to state frankly that we have not achieved as much success as we would have liked in containing this menace." 

The prime minister said that despite the government's best efforts, violence in Maoist-affected areas was going up. 

The prime minister admitted that the Maoists had growing appeal among a large section of Indian society, including tribal communities, the rural poor as well as sections of the intelligentsia and the youth. 

Mr Singh said a more sensitive approach was necessary in dealing with the Maoists. 

"Dealing with left-wing extremism requires a nuanced strategy - a holistic approach. It cannot be treated simply as a law and order problem." 

The rebels operate in 182 districts in India, mainly in the states of Jharkhand, Bihar, Andhra Pradesh, Chhattisgarh, Madhya Pradesh, Maharashtra and West Bengal. 

In some areas they have virtually replaced the local government and are able to mount spectacular attacks on government installations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkd

No army involvement in anti-Maoist operations: Chidambaram


----------



## Spring Onion

*Army not to be used against Maoists: Chidambaram*

PTI 25 September 2009, 07:31pm IST
| 

RAIPUR/RANCHI: On a visit to Maoist-affected states of Chattisgarh and Jharkand, Union home minister P Chidambaram on Friday said there is no move 
to involve the Army in the fight against Naxals who posed the "gravest challenge". 

Chidambaram also said it was a matter of concern that Jharkhand has become the "epicentre of left-wing extremism" along with Chhatisgarh. 

"There is no proposal to involve the army in anti-naxal operations," Chidambaram, who was in Ranchi to review the security situation in Jharkhand, told newsmen in reply to a question whether there was a move to use the Army or the Air Force for the operations. 

"Left-wing extremism is the gravest challenge to our way of life, our republic and our democracy," he said of CPI (Maoist) which is a banned organisation. 

"Our policy on left-wing extremism is very clear. There is no place for violence or so called armed liberation struggle in a republican, democratic, social form of government," Chidambaram said. 

"They believe in armed liberation struggle. We reject that argument. So long any one indulges in violence, the state has to oppose and fight the group," he said. 

The Centre, he said, had made it clear during the recent chief ministers conference in Delhi that the so called armed liberation struggle was unacceptable and the police would take action against it. 

Describing the frontal organisations of the outfit as unfortunate, he said these organisations seemed to have taken a 'romantic view' of left-wing extremism. 

Earlier, Chidambaram said in Raipur that the Centre is committed to fight Naxalism and that it would provide all possible help to the Chattisgarh government in its efforts to eradicate the left-wing extremists completely. 


Army not to be used against Maoists: Chidambaram - India - NEWS - The Times of India


----------



## advaita

Thank god the Army refused.
What we need against the naxals is some Rapid Action Force (RAF) like force for policing naxal infested localities. Cobra is also ok for quasi military operations. But Army should be used only in the rarest of rare cases (rare by the standards of Indian judiciary and not some communist party).
Expansion of RAF and for Cobra further training and expansion both would be the best combination, combined with exponentially more investments in Intel.
Naxals have been in India since 1967 without being a major nuisance and it is a movement against inablity of the state to protect and enhance the interests of the tribals.

Respected Mr PM if this can ever reach you, pls dont send the Army in. Stronger policing is more important. Protection of tribals in such army operations will be extreamly difficult.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## R.A.W.

There is no point of using engaging army against Maoists.

Already Cobra operations have started and many of the Maoist have already been killed or surrendered.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## advaita

R.A.W. said:


> There is no point of using engaging army against Maoists.
> 
> Already Cobra operations have started and many of the Maoist have already been killed or surrendered.



Yes and it is high time we avoid putting our Army into police roles.

Indian state can afford to take on the Naxals with police action and that is what is needed of course with exponentially higher investments in Intel. Whatever investments are needed can be easily mobilised for this police action. Hell 10 times the needed investment can be mobilised. In fact this could be the chance to shape our police organisation to bring it upto the task of taking on better armed naxals.

BTW, there is already a thread for this.


----------



## R.A.W.

I think this is old news... before the start of Cobra operations....


----------



## ISRO2

R.A.W. said:


> I think this is old news... before the start of Cobra operations....



Yes sir this is old news. Pm said that before cobra operations. Our cobra commandos killing maoist like mosquitos at the moment.


----------



## pkd

ISRO2 said:


> Yes sir this is old news. Pm said that before cobra operations. Our cobra commandos killing maoist like mosquitos at the moment.



Cobras suffer big loss in Maoist battle


----------



## R.A.W.

*Many more battles to be won against Maoists*

In the second of a three-part series on the anti-Maoist battle mounted by security personnel in the jungles of Chhattisgarh, Krishnakumar P reports on security forces bust a weapons manufacturing unit in the forests of Dantewada.

Part I: New war against the Maoists

The most significant aspect of Operation Red Hunt -- the anti-Maoist offensive deep in the forests of Chhattisgarh's Dantewada district -- is the destruction of the rebels's arms manufacturing factory, Chhattisgarh police sources told rediff.com

The operation, launched last week, involved 650 men -- 200 of the Central Reserve Police Force's elite Cobra unit and 450 Chhattisgarh police personnel. It resulted in the deaths of six Cobra personnel including two assistant commandants. So far, the bodies of seven rebels have been recovered, though police sources say a higher number may have perished in the offensive.

"It might not seem special given the kind of casualties the security forces have taken but the most crucial victory is the fact that they destroyed the factory," said a senior Chhattisgarh intelligence officer who did not wish to be named in this report.

The destruction of the factory -- located in Dantewada's Singamadagu village -- is crucial because of the kind of firepower that it had been generating for the Maoists.

---------- Post added at 10:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:06 PM ----------

*COBRA team snakes into Maoist fortress*

Even as a massive mobilisation of special forces is going on for launching a decisive battle against Maoists in Chhattisgarh, a bloody battle between the highly-trained COBRA jawans and the outlaws at Dantewada on Friday left nearly 20 men dead and scores injured. The casualty figure comprises men from both sides.

Reports said the Left-wing guerrillas suffered a serious setback following a raid on their arms factory by a joint operation team of COBRA and police. Despite the element of surprise, the Maoists shot back and killed an assistant commandant of the elite force. At least six COBRA personnel went missing and an equal number was seriously injured. The number of Maoists killed in the fierce encounter was estimated at over a dozen.

&#8220;Nine bodies of Maoists have already been recovered while assistant commandant Manoranjan Singh died in the encounter,&#8221; said DGP Vishwaranjan. Confirming that six COBRA personnel were missing, the DGP said more Maoists might have been killed and a search was on to recover their bodies.

The police officials based in Bastar also said the casualty figure might go up as the security teams were yet to return and gun battle was continuing at several places.

The encounter took place after the security forces raided a rebels&#8217; arms factory in the jungles of Singamadagu, 500 km from State capital Raipur.

The gun battle between Maoists and security personnel continued late in the evening and a helicopter was being used to evacuate the injured and the dead, said police sources.

Acting on a tip-off, several teams &#8212; comprising about 200 men led by the CRPF, COBRA commandants and Dantewada SP &#8212; moved from different sides towards the arms factory, sources said. While one of the teams was returning after destroying the arms factory the Maoists opened fire at them at Palechelma.

The assistant commandant was killed in the incident and the securitymen gunned down seven Maoists in the encounter, sources said. Two more Naxalites were shot in encounters elsewhere in the same region.

The security forcers recovered several weapons, including SLRs and grenades, said IGP RK Vij.

The area is located in deep forests and it was very difficult for the authorities to establish contact with the forces as it could only be done through satellite phones. &#8220;Only the team can get in touch with us, not vice versa,&#8221; a senior officer pointed out by way of explaining difficulties in getting details.

Significantly, the incident occurred when hectic preparations are on to launch a massive strike against the rebels in Chhattisgarh. The operation will pool together forces from the BSF, ITBP, CRPF, CAF and district police with the help of special police officers, who have been drafted in from the local youth. Already, Air Force officers have visited Raipur in connection with the proposed offensive against the Maoists.

Sources said IAF choppers and other aircraft may be used during the operation for transportation and evacuation purposes. &#8220;They will not be used at all for combat,&#8221; clarified a top source.

More than 20 battalions of Central and State forces are currently posted in the insurgency-hit Bastar region and nine more BSF and ITBP battalions are likely to join them in the operation.


----------



## R.A.W.

pkd said:


> Cobras suffer big loss in Maoist battle


*
CoBRA men trap Maoists in their den*

*The death of six commandos in an offensive against Naxalites in Chhattisgarh should not be seen as a reverse. The Centre feels security forces for the first time stormed the Maoist stronghold, setting the stage for a bigger, bolder strike.*

At least 24-30 Naxalites were killed in the offensive in the dense jungles of Dantewada in Chhattisgarh, an official in the ministry of home affairs (MHA) said.

"Retreating extremists took away most of the bodies. Security forces found nine bodies. We have the Naxalites on the backfoot now... they are feeling the pressure," the official said.

Six commandos of CoBRA or Commando Battalion for Resolute Action, an elite anti- Naxalite force, died battling Maoists, as part of Operation Green Hunt that began on Friday and continued on Saturday.

The Centre, which has lost a record 260 securitymen to Naxalites this year, feels the tables are finally turning.

For the first time, MHA officials say, security personnel in large numbers - almost 600 men - could enter the Naxal stronghold on the border of Chhattisgarh, Orissa and Andhra Pradesh to launch a strike and bust a factory that produced guns for the Maoists.

"This lays the foundation for a bigger offensive to follow. Naxalites are for the first time worried about their losses and were forced to retreat," said Chhattisgarh DGP Vishwaranjan.

Naxalites control nearly 40,000 sq km of countryside - mainly in Dantewada - on the Chhattisgarh-Orissa-Andhra Pradesh border, Union Home Secretary G.K. Pillai recently told a parliamentary panel.

The MHA, planning a big offensive in November, is moving five BSF battalions and two ITBP battalions to Chhattisgarh next month to bolster the strength of 14 CRPF battalions stationed there for anti- Naxalite operations.

"Eighteen more CoBRA teams will join the battle. Crucially, BSF intelligence units have also set up their base in Chhattisgarh. We expect them to provide pinpoint intelligence on Naxalite hideouts," a top MHA official said.

Whether to enlist the Rashtriya Rifles in the battle is still being debated. The Indian Air Force has assured to provide four-six choppers for ferrying paramilitary forces.

"Twelve helipads are being constructed in Chhattisgarh. The civil aviation ministry has also been asked to make Raipur airport operational at night to allow 24X7 operations," the official said.

In all, 22 paramilitary battalions are being pushed into Naxal-affected states next month to supplement the existing 40 battalions there. "That means there will be almost 75,000 securitymen deployed for taking on Naxalites in November. The forces will move in after the Maharashtra polls are over," the official said.

The initial strike at the arms factory between Kistaram and Chintagufa villages by a joint team of CoBRA and the Chhattisgarh Police on Friday morning was successful and left 24 Naxalites dead.

But CoBRA suffered casualties that evening as some of their wireless messages being radioed to Jagdalpur base were apparently intercepted by Naxalites, who launched a guerrilla attack.

Two CoBRA assistant commandants, S. Manoranjan Singh and Rakesh Chaurasia, were killed along with sub-inspector Sushil Kumar and constables Lalit Kumar, Manohar Lal and Uday Kumar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## R.A.W.

pkd said:


> Cobras suffer big loss in Maoist battle



We lost 5 Cobras while 24 Maoist were killed.... I think that is definetly a loss but not a huge loss..


----------



## ISRO2

pkd said:


> Cobras suffer big loss in Maoist battle



Sir hope you got reply from mr r.a.w
please read it carefully. Thank you.


----------



## advaita

R.A.W. said:


> We lost 5 Cobras while 24 Maoist were killed.... I think that is definetly a loss but not a huge loss..



You are right.
In fact even if the numbers were reversed I would still maintain that we are dealing with the Naxals well.
Huge loss will be the day even a single innocent tribal gets killed.
See Naxals are amidst the tribals. While naxals have quirky ideas, the tribals are only angry and frustrated people of India just like the rest of our country.
Keep investing in Intel, despatch the Naxals by police action but do ensure that tribals are protected always even if tribals lash out at Cobra. The innocent Tribals can be easily misled by these clever naxals but after all the purpose of the operation can only be to bring the Tribals to the place they own and deserve and desire. To be able to make this distinction the local support should be mobilized. Invest a 100 times in local support. Money was a problem earlier, at the moment money is not the problem and we can afford to take on the naxals while keeping the tribals protected.


----------



## pkd

Last time when britain lost 5 soliders, entire britain was in the state of mourning.
If you want to do chest thumping,go ahead.


----------



## R.A.W.

we need for money to be used for the welfare of tribals along with the cobra operations. Poverty and suffering is the bigger threat then Naxals which give rise to such groups.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## R.A.W.

pkd said:


> Last time when britain lost 5 soliders, entire britain was in the state of mourning.
> If you want to do chest thumping,go ahead.



We dont believe in mourning........ we salute those who gave their life for the nation and keep our heads held high, who gave up there life and sleep so that we can sleep peacefully.


----------



## advaita

pkd said:


> Last time when britain lost 5 soliders, entire britain was in the state of mourning.
> If you want to do chest thumping,go ahead.



Brits have there reasons to live or die.
I am sure your country has its own ideals.

I want my fighting class to fight to uphold the ideals of the Indian state not of others. Tribals cannot be equated with Taliban. Only and only the naxals are a problem in fact the real problem are, the forever in hiding Commies who are more often then not the well off and better educated commie ideologues. Whatever guns are there with the Naxals are just the slippages from the long covert war that Indians have been fighting with ....


----------



## pkd

R.A.W. said:


> We lost 5 Cobras while 24 Maoist were killed.... I think that is definetly a loss but not a huge loss..



Here another perspective

24+5=29 indians lost.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## advaita

pkd said:


> Here another perspective
> 
> 24+5=29 indians lost.



Here's my perspective and I am sure there would hardly be any Indian who would disagree.

Living in India does not mean one is an Indian, only working for India does.

You can surely choose your perspective for your country but I am afraid doesnt work for my country.


----------



## R.A.W.

pkd said:


> Here another perspective
> 
> 24+5=29 indians lost.



By the same perspective whole of Taliban operation is against people of Pakistan...


----------



## gpit

R.A.W. said:


> We lost 5 Cobras while 24 Maoist were killed.... I think that is definetly a loss but not a huge loss..



If you don't correct your social injustice, your killing of 24 Maoists will bring back 240... or more maoists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## R.A.W.

gpit said:


> If you don't correct your social injustice, your killing of 24 Maoists will bring back 240... or more maoists.



That is why I said we need more economic investments in these areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## advaita

Sale of prime land in Lutyens Delhi or even the parts of Cantonment areas and Railways land, or even Disinvestment in PSEs to finance the small and sustainable ventures in these areas is what is required.


----------



## Nemesis

What is required is more schools, hospitals to uplift tribal communities. What is not required are the SEZs and organizations like the Salwa Judum.


----------



## advaita

Nemesis said:


> What is required is more schools, hospitals to uplift tribal communities. What is not required are the SEZs and organizations like the Salwa Judum.



Your avtar forces me to write out my opinion. As you can well guess by now I am right of center Indian.

Salwa Judum is a concept to help people save themselves from these predators. Though it is true that the executive function requires a certain higher degree of control and locals (tribals or otherwise) cannot be trusteed with weapons with their limited perspective and their not being a disinterested party. Still the the concept was not morally reprehensible. Every citizen who is facing dire circumstances has a right to protect himself/herself. Those who joined Salwa Judum will form a part of the Intel network now.

And what have you got against SEZs. They work so well every part of the world except the heart of a facist commie. Is it so difficult for you to realise that SEZs and agrarian/forest based economies can easily coexist. When the fight should have been for better citizenship rights, these bloody commies have made it a this worses that fight.

India has survived infections much worse then this and Naxals will not be successful in creating a rift in the country but commie ideologues and socialist ideology has held back the true potential of India for so long that I cannot but feel anger towards you guys.


----------



## Nemesis

Allright advaita, i'll play along.



> Salwa Judum is a concept to help people save themselves from these predators.



No, the salwa judum are full of feudal landlords who use the "threat of leftist terrorism" to subjugate the peasantry. What right do they have to take the law into their own hands? None. It is the responsibility of the state to protect tribals, not arm landlords to exacerbate the problem even further. 

With the police and with para-military forces, there is at least a system of checks in place to make sure the tribal population is not oppressed - at least in theory - what rights and balances are in place for the salwa judum? 

The fact that the Chattisgarh government is arming civilians to fight these insurgents shows that the state government is itself an abomination. 



> Though it is true that the executive function requires a certain higher degree of control and locals (tribals or otherwise) cannot be trusteed with weapons with their limited perspective and their not being a disinterested party. Still the the concept was not morally reprehensible.



Yes the concept is morally reprehensible. If the state cannot protect it's citizens then the state should quit. Moreover, what the state government is doing is illegal.

Hearing plea against Salwa Judum, SC says State cannot arm civilians to kill

*The Salwa Judum movement in Chhattisgarh wherein civilians, allegedly armed by the state, counter Naxalites has come under the scrutiny of the Supreme Court which today observed: &#8220;You (the state) cannot give arms to somebody and allow him to kill.&#8221;

Hearing two petitions seeking a direction to the state government to refrain from allegedly supporting and encouraging the Salwa Judum, a Bench comprising Chief Justice K G Balakrishnan and Justice Aftab Alam said: &#8220;It is a question of law and order. You cannot give arms to somebody (a civilian) and allow him to kill. You will be an abettor of the offence under Section 302 of the Indian Penal Code.&#8221; *



> And what have you got against SEZs.



Everything. 



> hey work so well every part of the world except the heart of a facist commie.



Fascist commie? Isnt that a paradox? Do you even know what these words signify? Do not throw around words when you don't know their meanings. 



> Is it so difficult for you to realise that SEZs and agrarian/forest based economies can easily coexist.



In a country as unequal as India, the creation of SEZs would result in greater inequality. Moreover, SEZs are created to benefit who exactly? People like you and me? The billionaire businessman who would add another billion into his bank account? or the population of these areas? The former two yes, the latter, no. 



> When the fight should have been for better citizenship rights, these bloody commies have made it a this worses that fight.



Citizen rights? Laughable. Forced eviction is an example of citizen rights, is it?
For a farmer to be shot at for protesting the illegal sale of agricultural land is also citizens right, yes? 

Capitalist enterprises don't give two hoots about citizens rights. They only care about is profit. 



> India has survived infections much worse then this



Yes, India continues to survive despite an awful RSS/VHP infestation. 



> and Naxals will not be successful in creating a rift in the country



Naxals are not interested in creating rifts in the country. Their aim is the overthrow of the political state to establish a "revolutionary government".



> but commie ideologues and socialist ideology has held back the true potential of India



Amusing as neither commie ideology nor socialism has truly been enforced in India. Do you even know what socialism means? It is not Indira gandhi's license raj. 



> for so long that I cannot but feel anger towards you guys.



Yes yes, please continue to feel angry towards me. It is quite irrelevant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ouiouiouiouiouioui

internal issue i dont want to comment .....


----------



## advaita

@Nemesis, I would never have bothered to answer to your post had you not been an Indian.
Still


Nemesis said:


> No, the salwa judum are full of feudal landlords who use the "threat of leftist terrorism" to subjugate the peasantry. What right do they have to take the law into their own hands? None. It is the responsibility of the state to protect tribals, not arm landlords to exacerbate the problem even further.
> 
> With the police and with para-military forces, there is at least a system of checks in place to make sure the tribal population is not oppressed - at least in theory - what rights and balances are in place for the salwa judum?
> 
> The fact that the Chattisgarh government is arming civilians to fight these insurgents shows that the state government is itself an abomination.
> 
> Yes the concept is morally reprehensible. If the state cannot protect it's citizens then the state should quit. Moreover, what the state government is doing is illegal.
> 
> Hearing plea against Salwa Judum, SC says State cannot arm civilians to kill



Your view. My view is that even the so called feudal landlords are Indian citizens just as much as Tribals. Exception to citizenship being only for Naxals/VHP/Bajrang Dal/Commies/Honorary Pakistanis and these are already loosing on all fronts though I must admit I would have liked the beating much more severe and much swifter.

Naxals are only exploiters of Tribals just as much as admittedly a small bunch but a virulent bunch of non-tribals. Whatever good they claim to be doing is exactly in the nature of the programs of VHP in India and JI in Pakistan. They just want to bury the natural abilities of tribals under tons of commie Ehsaan.

Also I have already admitted Salwa Judum in Indian conditions would not have worked. But morally reprehensible. Ok I see your point, Naxals taking up arms is ok but Salwa is not. I can see where you are going. Trying to build up a fight between Tribals and Non-tribals......Anyway Naxals are still going to loose, something they deserve.



Nemesis said:


> Everything.



Poors of Bengal remained poor inspite of there agrarian economy and still they allowed Nano (and concommitent Industrialisation that was to come) to be denied entry. Nano went to Uttrakhand (admittedly in a limited manner) where the people were even worse off (because of poor mountain soil) but had an open mind towards libralisation and you just wait and see.....Uttrakand will overtake Bengal too (Bengal was at one time amongst the advanced states of India). Tatas have already asked its suppliers to bring in there investments into that state. We have a higher literacy rate compared to national average there, inspite of abject poverty and we will get our fair share of Indian dream also. Simply because we are ready to work hard and long and earn our due citizenship *instead of believing in the get equal quick schemes a la the Libyan.*
The natural human state is specialization to develop competitive survival skills and that is already on its way to restoration even in the most holiest of commie country (NK is resisting and BTW this commie has also turned fascist even by text book defination).



Nemesis said:


> Fascist commie? Isnt that a paradox? Do you even know what these words signify? Do not throw around words when you don't know their meanings.



Commies have killed more people in history then any other bunch, they have also denied the rights of the largest number of people in history and denied equality to the largest number of people in history by denying the natural accumulation of the benefits of industry and hardwork over time, just so they could sell the chimera of instantaneous equality to the uneducated masses. Exactly like nay far far more then Fascist and they will meet the exact same fate. You go by what you read in books I go by the deeds. The choice is there but of course the consequences will also be there.





Nemesis said:


> In a country as unequal as India, the creation of SEZs would result in greater inequality. Moreover, SEZs are created to benefit who exactly? People like you and me?



Dont club me with yourself. I know what I have gone through to get what I have. And you have no idea what I am working towards.
Also just till 1 generation back pretty much everybody in this country was in the same boat as I was in my personal history.



Nemesis said:


> The billionaire businessman who would add another billion into his bank account? or the population of these areas? The former two yes, the latter, no.



Ref the Nano and Uttrakhand example. Also how do you explain the migration of tribals to cities in search of livelihood if the Naxals/Commies are giving them a heaven in there. Must be a RAW conspiracy.

And besides Do you even have an idea about the kind of risks that need to be taken in business and the kind of exertion that goes into making a good one. And BTW do billionaires eat money or do they invest it back into productive and efficient assets.




Nemesis said:


> Citizen rights? Laughable. Forced eviction is an example of citizen rights, is it?



You probably dont understand that our agricultural productivity levels are amongst the lowest in the world even in the well irrigated areas. This is only because of the poor adaptablity to new technology and methodologies and persisting with old ideas which clubbed with increasing populations (tribal and non-tribal) is what brought the diffulties in our food security.



Nemesis said:


> For a farmer to be shot at for protesting the illegal sale of agricultural land is also citizens right, yes?



What about shooting non-tribals? What about undermining the offsprings of tribals themselves? Today we have to export ore (99% mitti) simply because we dont have installed capacity to refine it and this inspite of the fact that we are fairly competitive in metals and metallurgy.



Nemesis said:


> Capitalist enterprises don't give two hoots about citizens rights. They only care about is profit.



Strange the whole world is critical of US and Europe for there welfare budgeting.





Nemesis said:


> Naxals are not interested in creating rifts in the country. Their aim is the overthrow of the political state to establish a "revolutionary government".



Yup by preventing the tribals from integrating into the industrialization process of India.



Nemesis said:


> Amusing as neither commie ideology nor socialism has truly been enforced in India. Do you even know what socialism means? It is not Indira gandhi's license raj.



Strange every single person I read said that Indirajis License Raj preventing entrepreneurial development, were leftist Ideas. IMO your ideas of left are something like Wahabis how also claim that whatever they dont agree with is not Islam.




Nemesis said:


> Yes yes, please continue to feel angry towards me. It is quite irrelevant.



Your comment about the state quiting. Well try it.. Many like you commies came and went. India is only poor not a giver upper.


----------



## Nemesis

Advaita, this would be my last reply on this topic. I do not think a foreign forum is a proper place for this discussion.



> Your view. My view is that even the so called feudal landlords are Indian citizens just as much as Tribals.



and? The point is not whether they are Indian citizens, the point is whether they have been treated fairly. Feudal landlords have throughout the years exploited the poor in these areas. While these landlords live in mansions, the majority live in small huts. I find that morally reprehensible. 



> Exception to citizenship being only for Naxals/VHP/Bajrang Dal/Commies/Honorary Pakistanis and these are already loosing on all fronts though I must admit I would have liked the beating much more severe and much swifter.



Commies again!! You really need to stop using American lingo. 



> Naxals are only exploiters of Tribals just as much as admittedly a small bunch but a virulent bunch of non-tribals.



Naxals have exploited tribals yes. But the problem did not start with the Naxals, it started with a "virulent bunch of non-tribals". 



> Whatever good they claim to be doing is exactly in the nature of the programs of VHP in India and JI in Pakistan.



No, it is not the same. If you cannot grasp that, that is entirely your concern. 



> They just want to bury the natural abilities of tribals under tons of commie Ehsaan.



Natural abilities of tribals? What pray might they be? Do they have some inherent abilities in them when they are born? Don't talk nonsense. Nobody has "natural abilities". What we are, what we will be - is a result of socio-economic conditions we are born in. 



> Also I have already admitted Salwa Judum in Indian conditions would not have worked.



What does work mean exactly? Arming one segment of citizens so that they can kill another segment? 



> But morally reprehensible.



Yes, morally reprehensible. You see, in a democratic society, people vote for governments so that they provide law and order. We don't vote for them so that they make the situation worse. I believe the Supreme Court agrees with me. 




> Ok I see your point, Naxals taking up arms is ok but Salwa is not. I can see where you are going. Trying to build up a fight between Tribals and Non-tribals......Anyway Naxals are still going to loose, something they deserve.



No, you do not see my point. Please quote me where i have said that naxals taking up arms is okay. No seriously, quote me.

My point is, the only way to end the naxal insurgency is to improve the lives of our rural population. We, right now, are following economic policies that benefit people who live in cities, creating greater inequality, and increasing alienation. 



> Poors of Bengal remained poor inspite of there agrarian economy and still they allowed Nano (and concommitent Industrialisation that was to come) to be denied entry.



Please have a look at land reforms done in Bengal. They are a model to be followed. And the only people who denied them entry were farmers who did not wish to sell their land. Is that so despicable? 



> Nano went to Uttrakhand (admittedly in a limited manner) where the people were even worse off (because of poor mountain soil) but had an open mind towards libralisation and you just wait and see.....Uttrakand will overtake Bengal too (Bengal was at one time amongst the advanced states of India). Tatas have already asked its suppliers to bring in there investments into that state. We have a higher literacy rate compared to national average there, inspite of abject poverty and we will get our fair share of Indian dream also. Simply because we are ready to work hard and long and earn our due citizenship *instead of believing in the get equal quick schemes a la the Libyan.*



Ironic that you ridicule socialist ideology as being a "get equal quick scheme" when in fact it is capitalist industrialization that tries to seduce the world with its "get rich quick schemes". 



> The natural human state is specialization to develop competitive survival skills



Natural human state? Now, you throw these words around like they mean something but they don't. Many people throughout the years have said what the natural human state is - Aristotle, Erasmus, Locke, Engels and Marx, etc. Whether there is such a thing as a natural human state is debatable. What is not is that the natural human state is certainly not developing "competitive survival skills." 



> and that is already on its way to restoration even in the most holiest of commie country (NK is resisting and BTW this commie has also turned fascist even by text book defination).



You just contradicted yourself. 



> Commies have killed more people in history then any other bunch,



No. That would be religion. 



> they have also denied the rights of the largest number of people in history



Capitalism.



> and denied equality to the largest number of people in history by denying the natural accumulation of the benefits of industry and hardwork over time



Benefits of industry and hard work? Seriously dude, what is wrong with you? Even an American citizen - who have perfected the rhetoric of hard work - would not talk like this. Especially after having faced an economic meltdown. 

To use your logic against you, a farmer works a million times harder then any Ambani ever could. So why is it that Mukesh Ambani lives in a skyscraper and spends more money in an hour then most farmers would in ten years?



> just so they could sell the chimera of instantaneous equality to the uneducated masses.


 
Socialism doesn't talk of equality. It talks of equal opportunities. And even Communism doesn't say that equality would be instantaneous. I suggest you properly read up on these ideologies. 



> You go by what you read in books I go by the deeds. The choice is there but of course the consequences will also be there.



Deeds are done by men. The difference is the idea. 



> Dont club me with yourself. I know what I have gone through to get what I have. And you have no idea what I am working towards.
> Also just till 1 generation back pretty much everybody in this country was in the same boat as I was in my personal history.



You and i are in the same boat. Whether you like it or not, we are both beneficiaries of India's economy. What i want is that all people receive the same opportunities that i have. 



> Also how do you explain the migration of tribals to cities in search of livelihood if the Naxals/Commies are giving them a heaven in there. Must be a RAW conspiracy.



or it could be as a result of the inequality i was talking about. Cities develop while the rural countryside remains behind. So why wouldn't they migrate to the cities? 



> And besides Do you even have an idea about the kind of risks that need to be taken in business and the kind of exertion that goes into making a good one. And BTW do billionaires eat money or do they invest it back into productive and efficient assets.



Risks? Don't make me laugh. A Billionaire loses a couple of million in a bad investment is no risk at all. The real risk is to take loan in order to buy better seeds, not knowing whether you'll be able to pay back the loan. The farmers in Vidharba know all about this kind of risk. 




> You probably dont understand that our agricultural productivity levels are amongst the lowest in the world even in the well irrigated areas. This is only because of the poor adaptablity to new technology and methodologies and persisting with old ideas which clubbed with increasing populations (tribal and non-tribal) is what brought the diffulties in our food security.



Agreed. But what does that have to do with the topic in question?




> What about shooting non-tribals? What about undermining the offsprings of tribals themselves? Today we have to export ore (99% mitti) simply because we dont have installed capacity to refine it and this inspite of the fact that we are fairly competitive in metals and metallurgy.



So why isnt the government setting up industries in Jharkhand and Orissa to refine ore and other metals? Why is it giving contracts to refine our natural resources to foreign companies? 



> Yup by preventing the tribals from integrating into the industrialization process of India.



I'm not against industrialization. 



> Strange every single person I read said that Indirajis License Raj preventing entrepreneurial development, were leftist Ideas.



Read where? The Times of India? The economist? Please don't read toe-rag publications that are basking in the glory of our economic reforms.



> IMO your ideas of left are something like Wahabis how also claim that whatever they dont agree with is not Islam.



You think all leftist ideology is the same? That socialism = Communism = anarchy? Once again, read a proper book.




> Your comment about the state quiting. Well try it.. Many like you commies came and went. India is only poor not a giver upper.



Once again, your opinions and advice are quite irrelevant.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## quriosity

ouiouiouiouiouioui said:


> internal issue i dont want to comment .....



Thank you my Indian fellow.


----------



## Khajur

Nemesis said:


> and? The point is not whether they are Indian citizens, the point is whether they have been treated fairly. *Feudal landlords have throughout the years exploited the poor in these areas. While these *landlords live in mansions, the majority live in small huts. I find that morally reprehensible.



Who are the landllords in tribal belt of orissa,chattisgarh and Jharkhand??

Naxalites of AP or west Bengal might had faced feudal landlord problems in the past.

But the current maoists groups are trying to occupy the indias mineral rich pristine of tribal belt jungles of orissa,Chatishgarh and Jharkhand at the gun where modern communication links arenot well developed gving perfect hideouts to maoists to launch their attacks.Also it provides very good oppurtunities to extort crores of rupees from private coal mine field operators .

*Naxalites and Maoists have left the ideology behind the struggle long time ago *,now its about power struggle ,money,international terrorism backed by foreign anti indian elements.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Coolyo

> THE leader of India's Maoist rebels has vowed to unleash a "tornado" of violence if the government goes ahead with a planned large-scale offensive against his insurgent forces.
> 
> In an interview published in the latest edition of the weekly magazine Open, Mupalla Laxman Rao, better known as Ganapathi, said any offensive might secure some early gains but insisted final victory would lay in the hands of the rebels.
> 
> "Although the enemy may achieve a few successes in the initial phase, we shall certainly overcome and defeat the government offensive," Ganapathi said.
> 
> The interview was conducted at an undisclosed jungle location in eastern India, part of a vast, Maoist-affected region known as the "red corridor," which includes areas of Chhattisgarh, Jharkhand, Bihar and West Bengal states, and runs south through Orissa, Maharashtra and Andhra Pradesh.
> 
> These states and their police and paramilitary forces will be in the frontline of the planned anti-rebel offensive, which is expected to begin in November, with the involvement of hundreds of thousands of security personnel.
> 
> Ganapathi, a 59-year-old former school teacher, said the operation would provoke a mass response.
> 
> "People will rise up like a tornado under our party's leadership to wipe out the reactionary blood-sucking vampires ruling our country," he said, branding Prime Minister Manmohan Singh and Home Minister P. Chidambaram "terrorists".
> 
> Manmohan Singh has described the Maoist insurgency, which began as a peasant uprising in 1967, as the single greatest threat to India's internal security.
> 
> The Maoists say they are fighting for the rights of the rural poor and local tribes, but officials accuse them of using intimidation and extortion to collect money and to control impoverished villagers.



Indian Maoists vow 'tornado of violence' | The Australian


----------



## gogbot

Let go of weapons, or be destroyed is the Message from Delhi.

India's resolve cant shaken, Maoists are at the end of their rope
.
Soft targets will be at risk but leaving them out there will not make things any safer.


----------



## hembo

*If Taliban attack India, we'll fight them, say Maoists*
Tue, Oct 20 11:05 AM

Jamshedpur, Oct. 20 -- When it comes to the threat posed by the Taliban, India's extreme Left wants to be seen on the right side. The Maoists now seem to be saying that India's enemy is not necessarily their friend, and want to get rid of the 'terror' tag attached to them. "If the Taliban attack India, we will stand with the people and rally against the attack," CPI (Maoist) politburo member and their combat forces' second-in-command Koteswar Rao alias Kishenji (51) told HT. He was reacting to the Pakistan Taliban's threat to attack India once their objective of turning their own country into a hardline Islamist state was achieved. Kishenji, however, has claimed that the banned Communist Party of India (Maoist) or CPI (Maoist) has strong ties with ultra-Left wing and alleged terrorist outfits, including Kashmiri separatists, from at least 36 countries. The beheading of Jharkhand special branch inspector Francis Induwar earlier this month has been seen as a Taliban-style execution. Under pressure from various quarters for waging war against the state and killing innocent people - at least 445 people were killed in Naxal violence in the first six months of this year alone - underground Maoist leaders are now trying to dissociate themselves from being associated with terror.

"How can they be patriots when they are there to destroy the Constitution?" said Pankaj Khamboj, a young Jharkhand cadre IPS officer, who arrested Naxal leaders Ravi Sharma and his wife Anuradha last week from Hazaribagh district.


----------



## arihant

this is alarming propaganda. Once Taliban comes in India, then might fight but once they leave, who knows we may lose democracy.


----------



## RiazHaq

Here are excerpts from a NY Times story today about growing Maoist insurgency in India:

_Indias Maoist rebels are now present in 20 states and have evolved into a potent and lethal insurgency. In the last four years, the Maoists have killed more than 900 Indian security officers, a figure almost as high as the more than 1,100 members of the coalition forces killed in Afghanistan during the same period.

If the Maoists were once dismissed as a ragtag band of outdated ideologues, Indian leaders are now preparing to deploy nearly 70,000 paramilitary officers for a prolonged counterinsurgency campaign to hunt down the guerrillas in some of the countrys most rugged, isolated terrain.

For India, the widening Maoist insurgency is a moment of reckoning for the countrys democracy and has ignited a sharp debate about where it has failed. In the past, India has tamed some secessionist movements by coaxing rebel groups into the countrys big-tent political process. The Maoists, however, do not want to secede or be absorbed. Their goal is to topple the system.

Once considered Robin Hood figures, the Maoists claim to represent the dispossessed of Indian society, particularly the indigenous tribal groups, who suffer some of the countrys highest rates of poverty, illiteracy and infant mortality. Many intellectuals and even some politicians once sympathized with their cause, but the growing Maoist violence has forced a wrenching reconsideration of whether they can still be tolerated.

The root of this is dispossession and deprivation, said Ramachandra Guha, a prominent historian based in Bangalore. The Maoists are an ugly manifestation of this. This is a serious problem that is not going to disappear.

_

Related Links:

Haq's Musings: Taliban or RAW-liban?

Haq's Musings: Bloody Revolution in India?

Haq's Musings: The 21st Century Challenges of Resurgent India


----------



## Nemesis

and? there is nothing in your post that can be considered new info. Already been discussed to death.


----------



## bigmoneymaker

Oh,my!!!!!emerging robin hood of india is going to save the day of the massive poor!!!!


----------



## deathfromabove

*Maoist Rebels Widen Deadly Reach Across India*

November 1, 2009

Jim Yardley

BARSUR, India &#8212; At the edge of the Indravati River, hundreds of miles from the nearest international border, India effectively ends. Indian paramilitary officers point machine guns across the water. The dense jungles and mountains on the other side belong to Maoist rebels dedicated to overthrowing the government. Indigenous women walked to a market in Chattisgarh State, where villagers are caught between the Indian government and Maoist rebels.

&#8220;That is their liberated zone,&#8221; said P. Bhojak, one of the officers stationed at the river&#8217;s edge in this town in the eastern state of Chattisgarh. Or one piece of it. India&#8217;s Maoist rebels are now present in 20 states and have evolved into a potent and lethal insurgency. In the last four years, the Maoists have killed more than 900 Indian security officers, a figure almost as high as the more than 1,100 members of the coalition forces killed in Afghanistan during the same period. If the Maoists were once dismissed as a ragtag band of outdated ideologues, Indian leaders are now preparing to deploy nearly 70,000 paramilitary officers for a prolonged counterinsurgency campaign to hunt down the guerrillas in some of the country&#8217;s most rugged, isolated terrain.

For India, the widening Maoist insurgency is a moment of reckoning for the country&#8217;s democracy and has ignited a sharp debate about where it has failed. In the past, India has tamed some secessionist movements by coaxing rebel groups into the country&#8217;s big-tent political process. The Maoists, however, do not want to secede or be absorbed. Their goal is to topple the system. Once considered Robin Hood figures, the Maoists claim to represent the dispossessed of Indian society, particularly the indigenous tribal groups, who suffer some of the country&#8217;s highest rates of poverty, illiteracy and infant mortality.

Many intellectuals and even some politicians once sympathized with their cause, but the growing Maoist violence has forced a wrenching reconsideration of whether they can still be tolerated. &#8220;The root of this is dispossession and deprivation,&#8221; said Ramachandra Guha, a prominent historian based in Bangalore. &#8220;The Maoists are an ugly manifestation of this. This is a serious problem that is not going to disappear.&#8221; India&#8217;s rapid economic growth has made it an emerging global power but also deepened stark inequalities in society. Maoists accuse the government of trying to push tribal groups off their land to gain access to raw materials and have sabotaged roads, bridges and even an energy pipeline. If the Maoists&#8217; political goals seem unattainable, analysts warn they will not be easy to uproot, either.

Here in the state of Chattisgarh, Maoists dominate thousands of square miles of territory and have pushed into neighboring states of Orissa, Bihar, Jharkhand and Maharashtra, part of a so-called Red Corridor stretching across central and eastern India. Violence erupts almost daily. In the past five years, Maoists have detonated more than 1,000 improvised explosive devices in Chattisgarh. Within the past two weeks, Maoists have burned two schools in Jharkhand, hijacked and later released a passenger train in West Bengal while also carrying out a raid against a West Bengal police station. Efforts are under way to open peace negotiations, but as yet remain stalemated. With the government offensive drawing closer, the people who feel most at risk are the tribal villagers who live in the forests of Chattisgarh, where the police and Maoists, sometimes called Naxalites, are already skirmishing

Earlier,&#8221; said one villager, &#8220;we used to fear the tigers and wild boars. Now we fear the guns of the Naxalites and the police.&#8221; The counterinsurgency campaign, called Operation Green Hunt, calls for sending police and paramilitary forces into the jungles to confront the Maoists and drive them out of newer footholds toward remote forest areas where they can be contained. &#8220;It may take one year, two years, three years or four,&#8221; predicted Vishwa Ranjan, chief of the state police in Chattisgarh, adding that casualties would be inevitable. &#8220;There is no zero casualty doctrine,&#8221; he said. Once an area is cleared, the plan also calls for introducing development projects such as roads, bridges and schools in hopes of winning support of the tribal people. Also known as adivasis, they have faced decades of exploitation from local officials, moneylenders and private contractors, numerous government reports have found. &#8220;The adivasis are the group least incorporated into India&#8217;s political economy,&#8221; said Ashutosh Varshney, an India specialist at Brown University, calling their plight one of the &#8220;unfinished quests of Indian democracy.&#8221; The Maoist movement first coalesced after a violent 1967 uprising by local Communists over a land dispute in a West Bengal village known as Naxalbari, hence the name Naxalites.

Some Communists would enter the political system; today, the Communist Party of India (Marxist) is an influential political force that holds power in West Bengal. But others went underground, and by the 1980s, many found sanctuary in Chattisgarh, especially in the region across from the Indravati River known as Abhujmad. From here, the Maoists recruited and trained disgruntled tribal villagers and slowly spread out. For years, the central government regarded them as mostly a nuisance. But in 2004, the movement radicalized, authorities say, when its two dominant wings merged with the more violent Communist Party of India (Maoist).
A woman stepped over a downed tree in a village in Maharashtra State. Maoist rebels have sabotaged roads in their campaign to topple the government. Authorities in Chattisgarh then deputized and armed civilian posses, which have been accused by human rights groups of terrorizing innocent villagers and committing atrocities of their own in the name of hunting Maoists. Now, violence is frequent, if unpredictable, like the ambush near the village of Laheri, in Maharashtra State, carried out by the Maoists on Oct. 8.

That morning, following a tip, a police patrol chased two Maoist fighters and stumbled into a trap. Two hundred Maoists with rifles and machine guns lay waiting and opened fire when the officers came into an exposed area of rice paddies. Seventeen officers died, fighting for hours until they ran out of ammunition.

&#8220;They surrounded us from every side,&#8221; said Ajay Bhushari, 31, who survived the ambush and is now the commanding officer in Laheri. &#8220;They were just stronger. They had more people.&#8221;

The Maoists felled trees across the only road leading to the village. The police, already wary of using roads because of improvised explosive devices, marched their reinforcements 10 miles through the jungle, arriving too late at the scene.

Officer Bhushari said violence in the area had risen so sharply that the police now left the fortified defenses of their outpost only in large groups, even for social outings. The Maoists also killed 31 police officers from other nearby outposts in attacks in February and May.

&#8220;It&#8217;s an open jail for us,&#8221; he said. &#8220;Either we are sitting here, or we are on patrol. There is nothing else.&#8221;

About 40 miles from Laheri, a processing plant owned by Essar Steel has been closed for five months. Maoists sabotaged Essar&#8217;s 166-mile underground pipeline, which transfers slurry from one of India&#8217;s most coveted iron ore deposits to the Bay of Bengal. &#8220;I&#8217;ve told my management that I&#8217;ll take a team and do the repairs,&#8221; said S. Ramesh, the project manager for Essar. &#8220;But I can&#8217;t promise how long it will last.&#8221;

The Essar plant is part of broader undertaking by the government and several private mining companies to extract the resources beneath land teeming with guerrillas. Mr. Ramesh said 70 percent of India&#8217;s iron ore lay in states infiltrated by Maoists; production in this area is stalled at 16 million tons a year even though the area has the potential to produce 100 million tons.

Mr. Ramesh fretted that India&#8217;s growth would be stunted if the country could not exploit its own natural resources. Yet he also cautioned that the counterinsurgency operation was no cure-all. &#8220;That alone is not going to help,&#8221; he said. &#8220;We are not fighting an enemy here. We are fighting citizens.&#8221;

With police officers dying in large numbers and Maoists carrying out bolder attacks, the debate around the insurgency has sharpened in India&#8217;s intellectual salons and on the opinion pages and talk shows.

The writer Arundhati Roy recently called for unconditional talks and told CNN-IBN that the Maoists were justified in taking up arms because of government oppression. Others who are sympathetic to the plight of the adivasis say the Maoist violence has become intolerable.

&#8220;You can&#8217;t defend the tactics,&#8221; said Mr. Varshney, the Brown University professor. &#8220;No modern state can accept attacks on state institutions, even when the state is wrong.&#8221;

Local people are caught in the middle. On a recent market day in the village of Palnar, women balancing urns of water on their heads and bare-footed, emaciated men came out of the forests to shop for vegetables, nuts or a ******* fruit fermented to produce local liquor. As peddlers spread their wares over blankets, the nearby government office was locked behind a closed gate.

&#8220;It&#8217;s a bad situation,&#8221; said one villager who asked not to be identified, fearing retribution from both sides. &#8220;The Naxalite activities have increased. They have their meetings in the village. They tell the people they have to fight. The people here do not vote out of fear.&#8221;

Another man arrived on a motorcycle from a more distant village. Several months ago, the police raided his village and arrested more than a dozen people after accusing them of being collaborators. A few were Maoist sympathizers, the man on the motorcycle said, but most were wrongly swept up in the raid. Now, Operation Green Hunt portends more confrontation.

&#8220;Life is very difficult,&#8221; the man said. &#8220;The Naxalites think we are helping the police. The police think we are helping the Naxalites. We are living in fear over who will kill us first.&#8221;


----------



## graphican

Its India's time to face the music of its own deeds!


----------



## RiazHaq

Here's a NY Times report today about growing Maoist insurgency in India:

Indias Maoist rebels are now present in 20 states and have evolved into a potent and lethal insurgency. In the last four years, the Maoists have killed more than 900 Indian security officers, a figure almost as high as the more than 1,100 members of the coalition forces killed in Afghanistan during the same period.

If the Maoists were once dismissed as a ragtag band of outdated ideologues, Indian leaders are now preparing to deploy nearly 70,000 paramilitary officers for a prolonged counterinsurgency campaign to hunt down the guerrillas in some of the countrys most rugged, isolated terrain.

For India, the widening Maoist insurgency is a moment of reckoning for the countrys democracy and has ignited a sharp debate about where it has failed. In the past, India has tamed some secessionist movements by coaxing rebel groups into the countrys big-tent political process. The Maoists, however, do not want to secede or be absorbed. Their goal is to topple the system.

Once considered Robin Hood figures, the Maoists claim to represent the dispossessed of Indian society, particularly the indigenous tribal groups, who suffer some of the countrys highest rates of poverty, illiteracy and infant mortality. Many intellectuals and even some politicians once sympathized with their cause, but the growing Maoist violence has forced a wrenching reconsideration of whether they can still be tolerated.

The root of this is dispossession and deprivation, said Ramachandra Guha, a prominent historian based in Bangalore. The Maoists are an ugly manifestation of this. This is a serious problem that is not going to disappear.

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/11/01/world/asia/01maoist.html?_r=1

Haq's Musings: Bloody Revolution in India?


----------



## mr42O

Seems to India has a big problem here. Wazirstan isnt close to as huge as area Maoist in India are controlling. What will happen in future ? Will Maoist claim there own country since seems to India can handle them. Soon a new country in Asia called Maoistan or some ting ? 

Area Maoist has taken and growing fast.









By JIM YARDLEY
Published: October 31, 2009 
BARSUR, India &#8212; At the edge of the Indravati River, hundreds of miles from the nearest international border, India effectively ends. Indian paramilitary officers point machine guns across the water. The dense jungles and mountains on the other side belong to Maoist rebels dedicated to overthrowing the government.

Skip to next paragraph 
Multimedia

Graphic 
Maoists in India 
Related
Times Topics: India
Enlarge This Image

Keith Bedford for The New York Times
Indigenous women walked to a market in Chattisgarh State, where villagers are caught between the Indian government and Maoist rebels. 
&#8220;That is their liberated zone,&#8221; said P. Bhojak, one of the officers stationed at the river&#8217;s edge in this town in the eastern state of Chattisgarh.

Or one piece of it. India&#8217;s Maoist rebels are now present in 20 states and have evolved into a potent and lethal insurgency. In the last four years, the Maoists have killed more than 900 Indian security officers, a figure almost as high as the more than 1,100 members of the coalition forces killed in Afghanistan during the same period.

If the Maoists were once dismissed as a ragtag band of outdated ideologues, Indian leaders are now preparing to deploy nearly 70,000 paramilitary officers for a prolonged counterinsurgency campaign to hunt down the guerrillas in some of the country&#8217;s most rugged, isolated terrain.

For India, the widening Maoist insurgency is a moment of reckoning for the country&#8217;s democracy and has ignited a sharp debate about where it has failed. In the past, India has tamed some secessionist movements by coaxing rebel groups into the country&#8217;s big-tent political process. The Maoists, however, do not want to secede or be absorbed. Their goal is to topple the system.

Once considered Robin Hood figures, the Maoists claim to represent the dispossessed of Indian society, particularly the indigenous tribal groups, who suffer some of the country&#8217;s highest rates of poverty, illiteracy and infant mortality. Many intellectuals and even some politicians once sympathized with their cause, but the growing Maoist violence has forced a wrenching reconsideration of whether they can still be tolerated. 

&#8220;The root of this is dispossession and deprivation,&#8221; said Ramachandra Guha, a prominent historian based in Bangalore. &#8220;The Maoists are an ugly manifestation of this. This is a serious problem that is not going to disappear.&#8221;

India&#8217;s rapid economic growth has made it an emerging global power but also deepened stark inequalities in society. Maoists accuse the government of trying to push tribal groups off their land to gain access to raw materials and have sabotaged roads, bridges and even an energy pipeline. 

If the Maoists&#8217; political goals seem unattainable, analysts warn they will not be easy to uproot, either.

Here in the state of Chattisgarh, Maoists dominate thousands of square miles of territory and have pushed into neighboring states of Orissa, Bihar, Jharkhand and Maharashtra, part of a so-called Red Corridor stretching across central and eastern India. 

Violence erupts almost daily. In the past five years, Maoists have detonated more than 1,000 improvised explosive devices in Chattisgarh. Within the past two weeks, Maoists have burned two schools in Jharkhand, hijacked and later released a passenger train in West Bengal while also carrying out a raid against a West Bengal police station.

Efforts are under way to open peace negotiations, but as yet remain stalemated. With the government offensive drawing closer, the people who feel most at risk are the tribal villagers who live in the forests of Chattisgarh, where the police and Maoists, sometimes called Naxalites, are already skirmishing.

&#8220;Earlier,&#8221; said one villager, &#8220;we used to fear the tigers and wild boars. Now we fear the guns of the Naxalites and the police.&#8221;

The counterinsurgency campaign, called Operation Green Hunt, calls for sending police and paramilitary forces into the jungles to confront the Maoists and drive them out of newer footholds toward remote forest areas where they can be contained.

&#8220;It may take one year, two years, three years or four,&#8221; predicted Vishwa Ranjan, chief of the state police in Chattisgarh, adding that casualties would be inevitable. &#8220;There is no zero casualty doctrine,&#8221; he said.

Once an area is cleared, the plan also calls for introducing development projects such as roads, bridges and schools in hopes of winning support of the tribal people. Also known as adivasis, they have faced decades of exploitation from local officials, moneylenders and private contractors, numerous government reports have found.

&#8220;The adivasis are the group least incorporated into India&#8217;s political economy,&#8221; said Ashutosh Varshney, an India specialist at Brown University, calling their plight one of the &#8220;unfinished quests of Indian democracy.&#8221;

The Maoist movement first coalesced after a violent 1967 uprising by local Communists over a land dispute in a West Bengal village known as Naxalbari, hence the name Naxalites. 

Some Communists would enter the political system; today, the Communist Party of India (Marxist) is an influential political force that holds power in West Bengal. But others went underground, and by the 1980s, many found sanctuary in Chattisgarh, especially in the region across from the Indravati River known as Abhujmad. From here, the Maoists recruited and trained disgruntled tribal villagers and slowly spread out. For years, the central government regarded them as mostly a nuisance. But in 2004, the movement radicalized, authorities say, when its two dominant wings merged with the more violent Communist Party of India (Maoist). 

Skip to next paragraph 
Enlarge This Image

Keith Bedford for The New York Times
Indian officers patrolled a forest around their base in Barsur, right on the edge of rebel-controlled territory in Chattisgarh. 

Multimedia

Graphic 
Maoists in India 
Related
Times Topics: India
Enlarge This Image

Keith Bedford for The New York Times
A woman stepped over a downed tree in a village in Maharashtra State. Maoist rebels have sabotaged roads in their campaign to topple the government. 
Authorities in Chattisgarh then deputized and armed civilian posses, which have been accused by human rights groups of terrorizing innocent villagers and committing atrocities of their own in the name of hunting Maoists. Now, violence is frequent, if unpredictable, like the ambush near the village of Laheri, in Maharashtra State, carried out by the Maoists on Oct. 8.

That morning, following a tip, a police patrol chased two Maoist fighters and stumbled into a trap. Two hundred Maoists with rifles and machine guns lay waiting and opened fire when the officers came into an exposed area of rice paddies. Seventeen officers died, fighting for hours until they ran out of ammunition. 

&#8220;They surrounded us from every side,&#8221; said Ajay Bhushari, 31, who survived the ambush and is now the commanding officer in Laheri. &#8220;They were just stronger. They had more people.&#8221;

The Maoists felled trees across the only road leading to the village. The police, already wary of using roads because of improvised explosive devices, marched their reinforcements 10 miles through the jungle, arriving too late at the scene. 

Officer Bhushari said violence in the area had risen so sharply that the police now left the fortified defenses of their outpost only in large groups, even for social outings. The Maoists also killed 31 police officers from other nearby outposts in attacks in February and May.

&#8220;It&#8217;s an open jail for us,&#8221; he said. &#8220;Either we are sitting here, or we are on patrol. There is nothing else.&#8221;

About 40 miles from Laheri, a processing plant owned by Essar Steel has been closed for five months. Maoists sabotaged Essar&#8217;s 166-mile underground pipeline, which transfers slurry from one of India&#8217;s most coveted iron ore deposits to the Bay of Bengal. &#8220;I&#8217;ve told my management that I&#8217;ll take a team and do the repairs,&#8221; said S. Ramesh, the project manager for Essar. &#8220;But I can&#8217;t promise how long it will last.&#8221;

The Essar plant is part of broader undertaking by the government and several private mining companies to extract the resources beneath land teeming with guerrillas. Mr. Ramesh said 70 percent of India&#8217;s iron ore lay in states infiltrated by Maoists; production in this area is stalled at 16 million tons a year even though the area has the potential to produce 100 million tons.

Mr. Ramesh fretted that India&#8217;s growth would be stunted if the country could not exploit its own natural resources. Yet he also cautioned that the counterinsurgency operation was no cure-all. &#8220;That alone is not going to help,&#8221; he said. &#8220;We are not fighting an enemy here. We are fighting citizens.&#8221;

With police officers dying in large numbers and Maoists carrying out bolder attacks, the debate around the insurgency has sharpened in India&#8217;s intellectual salons and on the opinion pages and talk shows. 

The writer Arundhati Roy recently called for unconditional talks and told CNN-IBN that the Maoists were justified in taking up arms because of government oppression. Others who are sympathetic to the plight of the adivasis say the Maoist violence has become intolerable.

&#8220;You can&#8217;t defend the tactics,&#8221; said Mr. Varshney, the Brown University professor. &#8220;No modern state can accept attacks on state institutions, even when the state is wrong.&#8221;

Local people are caught in the middle. On a recent market day in the village of Palnar, women balancing urns of water on their heads and bare-footed, emaciated men came out of the forests to shop for vegetables, nuts or a ******* fruit fermented to produce local liquor. As peddlers spread their wares over blankets, the nearby government office was locked behind a closed gate.

&#8220;It&#8217;s a bad situation,&#8221; said one villager who asked not to be identified, fearing retribution from both sides. &#8220;The Naxalite activities have increased. They have their meetings in the village. They tell the people they have to fight. The people here do not vote out of fear.&#8221;

Another man arrived on a motorcycle from a more distant village. Several months ago, the police raided his village and arrested more than a dozen people after accusing them of being collaborators. A few were Maoist sympathizers, the man on the motorcycle said, but most were wrongly swept up in the raid. Now, Operation Green Hunt portends more confrontation.

&#8220;Life is very difficult,&#8221; the man said. &#8220;The Naxalites think we are helping the police. The police think we are helping the Naxalites. We are living in fear over who will kill us first.&#8221;


----------



## Kavin

You missed to post link.

Here it is.

And the title is 'Maoist Rebels Widen Deadly Reach Across India '. I think changing title is not allowed in PDF.


----------



## Kavin

mr42O said:


> Seems to India has a big problem here.



Agreed.



> Wazirstan isnt close to as huge as area Maoist in India are controlling.



But Pakistan Army along with US is fighting fiercely with drones and heavy weapons in Warzirstan. On the other hand, India don't need Army to use against Maoists.



> What will happen in future ? Will Maoist claim there own country since seems to India can handle them. Soon a new country in Asia called Maoistan or some ting ?



No, it'll be called 'People Republic of India'.  



> Area Maoist has taken and growing fast.



Don't worry brother. Delhi prepares to crush rural rebel army.


----------



## third eye

The problem is neither as big or as serious as it is being made out to be. To an outsider India must seem like a big mass of disorganised elements - each pulling in their own directions.

In this case, I feel things will not improve beyond a point till the elections in WB anr over & the TMC Govt comes to power defeating the Communists.

There are wheels within wheels - the hall mark of any democracy / Govt. Yet there is no cause for alarm. Law & order is a state subject, there are various pulls at diff levels.


----------



## brahmastra

*Maoists ready for talks, demand withdrawal of security forces*

Faced with an impending security force operation, a top leader of the Maoists on Thursday said they were ready for talks with the Centre provided some of their conditions were met, including withdrawal of paramilitary forces deployed in Naxal-hit States.

Detailing the conditions, top Maoist leader Koteswar Rao alias Kishanji told PTI over phone that the Centre would have to first withdraw paramilitary forces deployed in Andhra Pradesh, Maharashtra, Chhattisgarh, Orissa, Bihar, Jharkhand and parts of West Bengal and secondly the problems of tribals would have to be treated in a sympathetic way.

Also both the Centre and the State governments will have to apologise to the tribals for the prolonged torture meted out to them and the consequent suffering from the time of Independence, Kishanji said. Asked what should be the nature of the apology, Kishanji said without elaborating, They will have to come to the tribals and apologise.

Asked about Prime Minister Manmohan Singhs statement on Wednesday in which he referred to the systematic exploitation and social, economic abuse of tribals over the years while emphasising on change of ways of dealing with them in the battle to win their hearts, Kishanji said, It is nothing but an eyewash.

Asked to comment on the Centres condition that the Maoists should abjure violence and only then it was ready to sit across the table, Kishanji said, The Centre is killing innocent people in the name of tackling the Maoists and they are asking us to abjure violence, which is ridiculous.

The process of talks with the Central government can only begin if there is ceasefire on both sides, he said.

The Hindu : News / National : Maoists ready for talks, demand withdrawal of security forces


----------



## gogbot

brahmastra said:


> *Maoists ready for talks, demand withdrawal of security forces*
> 
> Faced with an impending security force operation, a top leader of the Maoists on Thursday said they were ready for talks with the Centre provided some of their conditions were met, including withdrawal of paramilitary forces deployed in Naxal-hit States.
> 
> Detailing the conditions, top Maoist leader Koteswar Rao alias Kishanji told PTI over phone that the Centre would have to first withdraw paramilitary forces deployed in Andhra Pradesh, Maharashtra, Chhattisgarh, Orissa, Bihar, Jharkhand and parts of West Bengal and secondly the problems of tribals would have to be treated in a sympathetic way.
> 
> Also both the Centre and the State governments will have to apologise to the tribals for the prolonged torture meted out to them and the consequent suffering from the time of Independence, Kishanji said. Asked what should be the nature of the apology, Kishanji said without elaborating, They will have to come to the tribals and apologise.
> 
> Asked about Prime Minister Manmohan Singhs statement on Wednesday in which he referred to the systematic exploitation and social, economic abuse of tribals over the years while emphasising on change of ways of dealing with them in the battle to win their hearts, Kishanji said, It is nothing but an eyewash.
> 
> Asked to comment on the Centres condition that the Maoists should abjure violence and only then it was ready to sit across the table, Kishanji said, The Centre is killing innocent people in the name of tackling the Maoists and they are asking us to abjure violence, which is ridiculous.
> 
> The process of talks with the Central government can only begin if there is ceasefire on both sides, he said.
> 
> The Hindu : News / National : Maoists ready for talks, demand withdrawal of security forces



Ultra-nationals may not be terrorists, but they can do just as much damage.

India should force the Maoists to surrender.
We need to defeat their ideology, show the tribal what the Indian government can offer them.

This is one war that is not worth winning at the point of the gun.


----------



## Vassnti

I hope those in India remeber swat.
You pull your troops out and we will think about talking? sure. 

If the Indian army falls for that i have a bridge to sell them.


----------



## sajan

> In this case, I feel things will not improve beyond a point till the elections in WB anr over & the TMC Govt comes to power defeating the Communists.


What if once the communists got defeated in next WB assembly election and they join hands with the maoist to give more trouble to mamatha? Commies like Prakash karat & Yechuri will do anything for power


----------



## brahmastra

may be its otherway around!


----------



## gogbot

Vassnti said:


> I hope those in India remeber swat.
> You pull your troops out and we will think about talking? sure.
> 
> If the Indian army falls for that i have a bridge to sell them.



These are not your fanatical terrorists. Who have roamed Pakistan freely until as of late.


The Maoists are ultra-nationals, who don't attack civilians with suicide bombs.
Their quarrel is with the Indian government alone.
most of them have legitimate concerns that need to be addressed.

The ones who don't will simply be eliminated.


----------



## Spitfighter

Vassnti said:


> I hope those in India remeber swat.
> You pull your troops out and we will think about talking? sure.
> 
> If the Indian army falls for that i have a bridge to sell them.



In India, the army does what the government tells it to do, so if anyone's going to fall for anything it'll be the GoI not the military.

India does not fear the maoists, there will be no peace deal until they lay down their weapons, its as simple as that. The tribals have genuine grievances but they will not be allowed to challenge the writ of the state. There will never be a 'swat' in India.


----------



## All-Green

No problem is big or serious in the beginning but things usually tend to get out of hand quickly when they reach a certain point.
The Maoists are a genuine threat to the national security of India and same has been acknowledged by the Indian premier as well.

The affected area need not be controlled by the rebels, militants or terrorists to spread chaos, all they need to do is show their presence now and then in order to prove a point or two.
The fact that the area is quite large means that it is that much harder to contain and isolate the rebels.

Are there any notable and influential Maoist Leaders who want to talk to GOI instead of fighting?
Has there been any dialogue and any subsequent development between the GOI and the rebels?


----------



## Bullhead

^^^

Dont worry. Indian Government will Kill this so called Maoist movement before Pakistan army gets over with Talibanis.

Read this for more information:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/south_asia/8345876.stm


Read the below article and you can well make out these Maoists Chickening out after they face full resistance from GOI.

http://www.thaindian.com/newsportal...-more-forces-rushed-to-lalgarh_100270542.html


----------



## brahmastra

Four jawans killed, Maoists claim responsibility

Four Eastern Frontier Rifle (EFR) jawans were killed in a surprise assault by Maoists here in West Midnapore on Sunday, hours after Chief Minister Buddhadeb Bhattacharjee wrapped up a two-day visit to the violence-hit district even as a top Maoist leader claimed responsibility for the attack.

Claiming responsibility for the killings, top Maoist leader Koteshar Rao alias Kishanji on Sunday night dared the Central and State governments to deploy as much forces as they wanted in the embattled area.

&#8220;We have killed the four jawans as they tortured innocent school children who had taken out a rally in the area on Saturday demanding the educational institutions be vacated by joint security forces and their classes resume at the earliest, Kishenji told PTI from an undisclosed location on Sunday night.

&#8220;Seven EFR jawans were patrolling near a police camp close to a school in Gidhni bazar area under Jamboni police station when the ultras fired at them from sophisticated weapons.

IGP (Law and Order) Surajit Kar Purakayastha said while four died on the spot, three others managed to escape.

As the three jawans returned soon and retaliated the ultras melted into the jungles. The ultras also looted the arms of the four slain jawans.

To a question if the attack was a challenge posed by the Maoists to West Bengal Chief Minister Buddhadeb Bhattacharjee who left the district just hours back, Kishenji retorted &#8220;but we have long before challenged the central and state governments, and as I have just said, the war is on.&#8221;

&#8220;We will win the war. Let Centre deploy as much forces they want,&#8221; he challenged.

Late on Sunday, the bullet-riddled bodies of Naresh Thapa, Vivek Narang, Dhankumar Biswakarma and another EFR jawan were recovered and being taken to Jhargram for post-mortem.

Reinforcements and senior police officers were camping at the site.

The attack came a day after the killing of three youths, again hours before the chief minister&#8217;s arrival in the district.

The bullet-riddled bodies Lakhi Das, Jayram Mandi and Manoranjan, all Jharkhand Party activits and stated to be members of CPI(M) backed-Maoist resistance group in the area, were found with their hands and legs tied on a road in Kusbani jungle, about 70 km from Midnapore town.

The ultras had also shot at and injured a former Marxist legislator.


----------



## brahmastra

Maoists blow up ex-comrade's house in Jharkhand


Chatra (Jharkhand), Nov 21 (PTI) Maoists blew up a house of their former colleague at Charkakala village in this district, police said today.

A group of Maoists went to the residence of Nehal Khan, asked his family members to vacate the house and triggered a dynamite blast last night, Superintendent of Police D B Sharma told reporters here.

Khan was not at his house when the incident occurred. A note left by Maoists accused Khan of running away with their money.


----------



## brahmastra

*Maoists kill CPI(M) leader
*

Kolkata, Nov 23 (PTI) Suspected Maoists shot dead a local leader of the CPI(M) in Jhargram area of West Midnapore district today, police said.

Tapan Mahto, a member of CPI(M)'s Salbani branch committee, was called out from his Sirshi village home by some people last night and was taken to an isolated place and gunned down.

His body was found this morning at Boria near Jhargram, the sources said adding he was shot in the head thrice from a close range.

Some Maoists posters found beside the body claimed that he was killed because he was a police informer.


----------



## grey boy 2

* India drives tribals into Maoist arms*
By Sudha Ramachandran 

*KORAPUT, Orissa - Six weeks after police action in Narayanpatna in Koraput district in the eastern state of Orissa left two tribals dead and scores of others injured, tension here shows no signs of abating. *

*Arbitrary arrests of tribals continue with about 109, including at least 12 children, thrown in jail so far on charges that include criminal conspiracy, rioting, sedition and waging war against the state - and police and paramilitary forces have stepped up operations to hunt down activists of the Chasi Mulia Adivasi Sangha (CMAS), a tribal rights organization active in the area. *

*The CMAS activists have retreated deep into the forests, where they are said to be regrouping. "The hunt for CMAS activists and the intimidation of tribals by the police has forced tribals to seek refuge in the surrounding forests, which are Maoist hideouts," a senior official in Koraput told Asia Times Online. "By their actions, the police are pushing the tribals to turn Maoist."* 

This is the case not just in Narayanpatna but also across villages and towns in India's tribal areas in Orissa, Chhattisgarh, Jharkhand, Bengal and Andhra Pradesh. Police atrocities against tribals are fueling support for the Maoists. 

*Tribals are the most marginalized section of Indian society, worse off than even the Dalits (formerly referred to as Untouchables). Around 49.5% of tribals live under the official poverty line, 76.2% are illiterate and almost 30% have no access whatsoever to doctors in clinics. Displaced from their land and discriminated against in the industrial job market they are now fighting to keep their land, their only remaining resource. *

*With peaceful agitations and democratic institutions having failed to redress their grievances or provide them with a modicum of justice, tribal alienation in India's democracy has grown at a massive pace. And it is among this anger and alienation that Maoists are increasingly finding support and recruits. *

*India's Maoists believe in armed struggle to overthrow the state and bring socio-economic change. Many tribals say that they are opposed to the use of violence but are left with no option but to pick up the gun to counter the violence of the state and of its police and paramilitary forces. Many tribals still engage in mass politics and agitations to address their grievances. But are being pushed by the state to embrace Maoism and armed struggle. *

*And the line between tribal political activism and Maoist armed struggle is increasingly blurring with Maoists often coming forward to endorse and support tribal causes. The targets of Maoist violence are often those who exploit the tribals or harass them, like landlords, police and moneylenders. *

*Analysts have been pointing out that it is the failure of the state to address tribal grievances that is fueling support for the Maoists and their growing influence in the country. But the state seems to think that eliminating the Maoists militarily will resolve the problem.* 

*A massive military offensive to eliminate Maoists was launched recently in the forests of Maharashtra, Chhattisgarh and Orissa. About 80,000 troops have been deployed here, with another 20,000 more to be sent in the coming weeks. This, in an area that has around 2 million people, over half of whom are tribal. *

*While officials far away from the battlegrounds sound confident of success, those at ground zero are not optimistic. There is a feeling that as the anti-Maoist offensive gathers steam, tribal alienation from the state - already dangerously high - will soar. *

"The CMAS will grow, gain ground and capture Narayanpatna," the Koraput official warns. 

*Police officials say they are hunting down CMAS activists as they are engaging in violence and "anti-people activity". However, it is hard to dispel the feeling that the police action against the tribal organization has more to do with protecting the interests of powerful sections in the area. *

*The CMAS has been mobilizing tribals to take back land that was illegally grabbed from them by non-tribal landlords and moneylenders. And it has been successful in re-appropriating about 800 hectares acres of land. Not surprisingly, this has raised the hackles of the non-tribal landlords. The growing assertiveness of the CMAS has rattled mining companies and the liquor mafia, as well. *

This motley group of private mining companies, the liquor mafia, land grabbers and contractors is reported to be behind the setting up of shanti (or peace) committees in Koraput, Malkangiri and other districts to counter tribal organizations like the CMAS. 

*Orissa has rich mineral deposits. It has 70% of all of India's bauxite reserves (the sixth-largest deposit in the world), 90% of India's chrome ore and nickel and 24% of its coal. But tribals inhabit much of this mineral-rich land. Mining companies - Indian and multinational - have been lining up to extract this wealth. But tribal agitations and Maoist violence have been blocking their ambitions.* 

Informed sources in Koraput say that mining companies are putting money into shanti committees to clip the wings of the CMAS and other similar tribal organizations. 

While shanti committee members in Koraput and Malkangiri say that they came together "spontaneously" to counter the "forcible grabbing of land and looting of crops by outfits like the CMAS", it does seem that the local administration has played a role in putting them together. 

*Worse, it appears to be backing the shanti committees' activities. Shanti committees have been attacking and beating up tribal activists, even murdering them. Members of an independent fact-finding team who went to Narayanpatna to investigate the November police-firing incident were beaten up.* 

Still no action has been taken against the shanti committees. P K Sahni, deputy superintendent of police, Koraput, said that the activities of the shanti committees are "peaceful, legal and democratic". Its members are not taking the law into their own hands. Hence, "no cases have been filed against them". 

In contrast to their handling of the shanti committees with kid gloves, stands the police's extra-tough approach to the CMAS. The Koraput police have called for a ban on the organization. 

*Non-governmental organization activists in Koraput point out that the CMAS campaign to re-appropriate land grabbed from tribals is not illegal. The Orissa government has enacted laws recognizing the tribals' right over ancestral land and prohibiting the transfer of land to non-tribals. If the CMAS has been forcibly re-appropriating land this is because tribal appeals to the state for justice have fallen on deaf ears. *

*The CMAS has been a political movement so far, working for tribal rights through mass mobilization of tribals, agitations and protests. It is the police and the powerful interests they are protecting that are pushing them underground by hounding its activists, arresting them and calling for a ban on the organization.* 

There are striking similarities between what is happening in Orissa with the controversial salwa judum (peace march) in neighboring Chhattisgarh. Like Orissa, Chhattisgarh's southern districts of Bastar and Dantewada are rich in minerals. And as in Orissa, tribals who have been resisting the takeover of their land by the state and private mining companies inhabit these areas. 

*Vigilante groups peopled by tribals, armed by the state and reportedly funded by mining companies and liquor mafias to counter the Maoists active here, have wreaked havoc in Dantewada and Bastar since 2005. The cycle of violence and counter-violence triggered by the salwa judum is reported to have driven tens of thousands of tribals out of their land - an important goal of the mining companies and landlords who fund the vigilante violence. *

It does seem that Orissa's shanti committees are aiming to achieve a similar goal in mineral-rich Koraput and other areas. 

*The ongoing military operations supposedly against the Maoists will enable the police and the mining companies, landlords and liquor mafias they protect to get rid of the tribals, all in the name of fighting the "Maoist terrorists". *

*Tribal activists in Malkangiri Asia Times Online spoke to say they are not Maoist as they are working overground and engage in mass politics instead of armed struggle. But this is a difference that the police do not or rather do not want to see. Police have apparently told them that when the paramilitary forces reach their village, tribals and Maoists will be treated similarly. *

*India's tribal heartlands can expect a bloodbath. *

Sudha Ramachandran is an independent journalist/researcher based in Bangalore. 
Asia Times Online :: South Asia news, business and economy from India and Pakistan


----------



## Novice09

Thousands of Indian paramilitary troops and state policemen have launched a large offensive against Maoist rebels across five states this week.

The offensive specifically targets top Maoist leaders, a senior interior ministry official told the BBC.

"The offensive has started. The federal government is trying to co-ordinate it but not take command of it," he said.

The government says the five states where the offensive is taking place are the worst affected by Maoist violence.

Home Minister P Chidambaram is personally co-ordinating the operation in West Bengal, Jharkhand, Orissa, Chhattisgarh and Maharashtra.

"The purpose of this operation is not to engage in gun-battles but to re-assert the authority of civil-administration in areas dominated by the Maoists," Mr Chidambaram said on Friday.

He said that the progress of the offensive was "satisfactory" so far.

The Maoists have a presence in more than 200 across 20 states, officials say. They say that they are fighting for communist rule and the rights of poor peasants and the landless.

More than 6,000 people have died during their 20-year fight.

*'Headless condition'*

"Law and order is a state subject under the Indian constitution, so we have requested the states affected by Maoist violence to do their bit," the home ministry official said. 

"We want to drive them into a headless condition, so we will go after the leadership," he said, "but we don't want a Sri Lanka-type operation that could cause much collateral damage to innocent civilians.

"So we are specifically targeting the Maoist leadership and you will see a lot of special operations based on specific intelligence."

The official said that "almost all the states are doing their bit", and that a special operation in West Bengal earlier this week - in which Maoist military wing chief Koteswara Rao narrowly escaped arrest - was a good example of that.

Railway minister Mamata Banerji - who has been accused by West Bengal's government of having links with the Maoists - visited the Junglemahal region at the weekend, and asked the rebels to stop the violence and join negotiations with Delhi.

However the Maoists rejected her appeal, immediately prompting Delhi to give the go-ahead for the latest offensive.

Officials say that 42 battalions of the paramilitary Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) and Indo-Tibetan Border Police (ITBP) are taking part.

Mr Chidambaram has promised more forces to any state if that was required.

He said that the government was left with no option but to act because the Maoists have not responded to peace overtures.

*http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/south_asia/8474191.stm*

*This is the a serious step which has been taken by the GoI to counter naxalites after their frequent denial for talks.*

*States:*

West Bengal
Chhattisgarh
Maharashtra
Orissa
Jharkhand is moving slow on anti-naxal operation

*Forces involved in action:*

CRPF
ITBP
BSF
State Forces

Any other constructive update on this topic will be helpful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## amarnath

Yes these beasts must be Killed, COBRA commandos are taking part in This? They are the anti naxellite force...


----------



## Novice09

amarnath said:


> Yes these beasts must be Killed,



They are not the beasts they are our brothers who took gun when they were abused. But now they are killing everyone who is against them. Thus, they are also abusing other. They are a serious threat to national security.



amarnath said:


> COBRA commandos are taking part in This? They are the anti naxellite force...



Yes they are... I'm in process to get the details of Paramilitary forces involved in this action.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## amarnath

Novice09 said:


> Yes they are... I'm in process to get the details of Paramilitary forces involved in this action.



Is it a live news buddy? or is it old, Iam in train, so no TV to check...


----------



## PeacefulIndian

> "The purpose of this operation is not to engage in gun-battles but to re-assert the authority of civil-administration in areas dominated by the Maoists," Mr Chidambaram said on Friday.



This is the best part. We don't want IDPs here.


----------



## Novice09

amarnath said:


> Is it a live news buddy? or is it old, Iam in train, so no TV to check...



11:06 GMT, Friday, 22 January 2010


----------



## amarnath

Novice09 said:


> 11:06 GMT, Friday, 22 January 2010



Coool, Thats great.... Thanx friend


----------



## Imran Khan

killing terarrsts is ok but not civils .hope this opration will push back maos

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Iggy

There are thugs and criminals infiltrated in to that organization..They are the one who is killing people..The only thing good about this organisation is that the government is forced to look up on backward places and bring devalopment there..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## idune

*India Maoist rebels kill 22 troops in West Bengal *

By Subir Bhaumik 
BBC News, Calcutta 

There has been a surge in Maoist violence in recent months 
At least 22 troops were killed when armed Maoists attacked a camp of the paramilitary forces in India's West Bengal state, officials said.

Nearly 50 rebels on motorcycles encircled the camp of the Eastern Frontier Rifles (ERF) at Silda village on Monday and started firing on it. 

More fighters joined the assault on foot, firing from automatic weapons. 

More than 6,000 people have died during the rebels' 20-year fight for communist rule in many Indian states. 

The Indian government recently began a major offensive against the rebels in several states. 

Indian Prime minister Manmohan Singh has described the Maoist insurgency as India's "greatest internal security challenge". 

The rebels now have a presence in 223 of India's 600-odd districts. 

Landmines

The camp was overrun by the Maoists after the troops put up brief initial resistance, district magistrate of West Midnapore district NS Nigam told the BBC. 

"The Maoists then burnt down the camp and planted landmines on the entire length of the road leading to the camp. Reinforcements with night vision and anti-landmine vehicles reached the camp late at night," Mr Nigam said. 

At least 22 bodies have been recovered from in and around the camp and some of them are badly charred, he said. 



The government has launched a major offensive against the rebels 
The seriously injured troops were being taken to the state capital, Calcutta, for treatment. Officials said at least 12 soldiers were still missing. 

It took four hours for reinforcements to reached Silda as there were landmines planted on the entire stretch of the road. 

Police officials leading the reinforcements that reached Silda late at night said many of the paramilitary troops were shot dead by the rebels as they tried to escape the fire. 

West Bengal's police chief Bhupinder Singh said there were nearly 50 ERF troops in the camp when the attack took place. 

The Maoists pulled out of Silda after looting a huge amount of weapons from the camp's armoury. 

Chief of the rebels' military wing, Koteswara Rao - alias Kishenji - claimed responsibility for the attack. 

He said this attack was the beginning of "Operation Peace Hunt", the Maoist answer to the government "Operation Green Hunt" launched against the Maoists recently. 

"We are looking for peace but we are forced to fight and kill the poor troops of the government forces. We will mourn the death of those killed but the government is responsible for their death," Kishenji told the BBC by phone from an undisclosed location. 

The Maoist leader warned of more such attacks unless Operation Green Hunt was stopped. 

Earlier this month Home Minister P Chidambaram held a meeting of four Maoist-affected states - West Bengal, Jharkhand, Bihar and Orissa - in Calcutta. 

He threatened to intensify Operation Green Hunt if the rebels did not start talks by abjuring violence. 

The Maoists said they would agree to talks if four of their senior leaders now in jail were released and Operation Green Hunt was halted. 

The government has not responded to that conditional overture.

BBC News - India Maoist rebels kill 22 troops in West Bengal


----------



## Spring Onion

*Maoist rebels kill 24 police in eastern India *

CALCUTTA: Maoist rebels detonated land mines and set a security outpost ablaze in eastern India, killing at least 24 policemen in the worst-ever attack on police in the restive area.

An additional seven officers were wounded in the brazen assault Monday by more than 100 communist fighters, who also stole weapons from the security post in Shilda village of West Bengal state, said district magistrate N.S. Nigam.

''Never before the police here have suffered so many losses in one attack,'' Surajit Kar Purkayastha, a police inspector-general, told The Associated Press on Tuesday.

Shilda is about 105 miles (170 kilometers) southwest of state capital, Calcutta. A total of 51 police officers were in the camp at the time of the attack, the Press Trust of India news agency said.

Nigam said the camp was close to a bustling market, and the rebels struck when a large number of people were shopping in the area.

Kishenji, a top Maoist leader in the area, claimed responsibility for the attack in a call to a local television station. He said it was in retaliation for a recent security crackdown against the rebels.

Police reinforcements scoured the area Tuesday for the assailants who fled after the assault, Nigam said.AP


----------



## idune

Maoist dominated red corridor in india

http://img25.imageshack.us/i/theredcorridor.jpg/


----------



## ejaz007

*Maoist massacre at police picnic shakes India*
By Matthias Williams

Public anger has flared against both the federal government and the administration in West Bengal state for failing to equip police to tackle Maoist rebels

A daylight Maoist rebel attack on a police camp that killed at least 24 people has raised a storm of criticism that India is unable to guard against rising militant violence in some key industrial and mining areas. 

Home Minister Palaniappan Chidambaram, who came to the post after his predecessor quit over failing to prevent the Mumbai massacre in 2008, said there were signs of failure in how police were caught off-guard in a camp described as a picnic spot. The Maoists struck just two days after a bomb blast hit a tourist hangout in the western city of Pune, the first major militant strike since Mumbai. Public anger has flared against both the federal government and the administration in West Bengal state, where the camp is located, for failing to equip police to tackle Maoist rebels. 

Prime Minister Manmohan Singh has called the rebels the biggest threat to Indias internal security. The revolt started off as a peasant-based uprising in the 1960s, but has now spread to large swathes of countryside in more than 20 out of 28 states, especially around mineral-rich eastern and central India. Mondays strike was 60 kilometres west from where Indias third largest alloy maker, JSW Steel Ltd, wants to build a massive steel plant.

The attack ... was a blatant warning that Maoist violence has no intention of stalling and going into a huddle while the central and state governments firm up strategic and logistic details of countering the menace, said the Hindustan Times. Three newspapers used the phrase sitting ducks to describe the encampment, which reportedly lacked proper sentries, and was host to a public market and toilet. Home Ministry Secretary GK Pillai said the site was tantamount to a picnic spot. Security issues are the latest problem to hit West Bengals ruling communists, who have governed the eastern state for more than three decades. Protests by families of the slain policemen erupted on Tuesday, and effigies of the chief minister were burned. The communists face the prospect of losing the next state election in 2011 to the states main opposition party, which is allied to Indias Congress party-led federal government. Its also a setback to the lefts ambitions to industrialise the state amid Maoist attacks and farm protests. The left governments lack of security preparedness is sending shivers through industry circles and the people at large, said an editorial in the Financial Express. 

Indias 22,000 Maoists are also a headache for the Congress party, which won a second term last year. Maoists feed off the resentment of millions of rural poor and landless who have not shared the benefits of the boom in Indias economy, which, after the global slowdown, looks set to climb back to more than 8 percent growth in the next fiscal year. 

A coordinated government offensive against the Maoists could further alienate those caught in the crossfire.The government ... must distinguish between Maoists and the rural poor in whose name and for whose support they carry out attacks against the state, said an Economic Times editorial. Failure to do that would breed further violence that spins into a civil war with the rural poor on one side and the mighty Indian state on the other. reuters

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## idune

*Maoist rebels kill 12 in attack in eastern India*
Thu, 18 Feb 2010 15:48:56 GMT

Maoist rebels, including young boys and girls, practice drills. 
Maoist rebels have killed at least twelve people and burned down dozens of houses in eastern India. 

According to Indian officials, suspected Maoist rebels raided a village in eastern India on Thursday morning. 

More than 100 militants surrounded a village in Bihar state and then opened fire and set off explosives, the Indian officials added. 

The militants also abducted six people, they said. 

Locals say the Maoists are responsible for the attack. 

They believe the rebels suspected the villagers of helping authorities arrest almost a dozen of their comrades earlier this month. 

The attack came just days after Maoists killed 24 policemen in an attack on a camp in West Bengal. 

Maoist insurgents have been active in almost a dozen states across northeastern India for over four decades. 

Maoist rebels kill 12 in attack in eastern India


----------



## Adwitiya

*15,000 more securitymen for anti-Naxal operations*


NEW DELHI: As Maoists continued to strike at will, the Centre is planning to deploy around 15,000 additional paramilitary personnel by April in the Naxal-affected states to deal with the extremists.

These men will be in addition to the 60,000 Central security personnel currently deployed to assist the state governments to counter the Naxals.

The men, who are now being acquired from forces like CRPF, BSF and ITBP, will first get a six-week training on jungle warfare before being deployed on the ground, a Home Ministry official said.

Security forces are now engaged in an offensive against the Maoists in the three inter-state junctions which are considered to be the hotbed of the extremists. They are Chhattisgarh-Maharashtra-Orissa, Chhattisgarh-Orissa and West Bengal-Jharkhand.

Government is also planning to launch operation in the West Bengal-Orissa border. In all the operations, the state police forces are taking the lead role while the Central paramilitary forces are assisting them.

"All the anti-Naxal operations are going on in close coordination with concerned state governments with the active assistance from the Central government. The long haul operations will be going on till the areas are cleared off Maoists and rule of the law is restored there," the official said.

On Monday, in a day-light attack, the Maoists killed 24 personnel of Eastern Frontier Rifles in West Bengal's Midnapore district.

In another strike, 12 tribals were killed by the Maoists in Bihar's Jamui district last night.

In 2009, the number of deaths among civilians in Naxal-affected states were 591, while 317 security personnel and 217 militants were also killed during last year, indicating a rising trend.

Home Minister P Chidambaram had described the Maoist problem as a cause of "grave concern" and feared that the trend of rising violence will continue in 2010.

According to a government estimate, there are 33 districts in the country which are seriously affected by Maoists menace while another 50 districts have Maoist presence. Around 40,000 sq km of area is now controlled by the extremists 



15,000 more securitymen for anti-Naxal operations - India - The Times of India


----------



## Gazzi

India becoming a terrorist hub.....

Looks like China's prediction of breaking India like the Soviet Union seems to be gathering pace

I wonder who is arming these people


----------



## Adwitiya

Gazzi said:


> India becoming a terrorist hub.....



still this is not a separatist movement and the secondly the attacks are far far much less then what are being experienced by our neighbors. if india is a hub i dont what would be the word for our neighbours.



Gazzi said:


> Looks like China's prediction of breaking India like the Soviet Union seems to be gathering pace
> 
> I wonder who is arming these people



But the question is who wants to break from India?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gazzi

Adwitiya said:


> still this is not a separatist movement and the secondly the attacks are far far much less then what are being experienced by our neighbors. if india is a hub i dont what would be the word for our neighbours.



You mean your media has been ignoring this issue for decades but now it is becoming hard to ignore........



Adwitiya said:


> But the question is who wants to break from India?



India is reaping what it sowed...........just as they are had done and are doing in other countries, quite obviously, they will do the same in India....its all a big game


----------



## Adwitiya

Gazzi said:


> You mean your media has been ignoring this issue for decades but now it is becoming hard to ignore........



As far as ignorance of the issue is concerned well failed the index says a hell different stories. the issue cannot be ignored by media because of too much of competition........ how many news chanels will ignore it. you stop one other start taking the leverage.... 

Lol apar from the recent event the attacks were never directed to civilians and their leader Kishenji has himself appologized if the civilians were killed in the past




Gazzi said:


> India is reaping what it sowed...........just as they are had done and are doing in other countries, quite obviously, they will do the same in India....its all a big game



i think it is other way around..... there is still no one who wants to get separated from India but want a communist rule. But yes there are quite a couple of movements at our neighbours place who want to separate as well as who dont give a damn in killing innocent civilians....


----------



## karan.1970

Adwitiya said:


> As far as ignorance of the issue is concerned well failed the index says a hell different stories. the issue cannot be ignored by media because of too much of competition........ how many news chanels will ignore it. you stop one other start taking the leverage....
> 
> Lol apar from the recent event the attacks were never directed to civilians and their leader Kishenji has himself appologized if the civilians were killed in the past
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think it is other way around..... there is still no one who wants to get separated from India but want a communist rule. But yes there are quite a couple of movements at our neighbours place who want to separate as well as who dont give a damn in killing innocent civilians....



Dude.. Ignore such posts.. they are meant as flame baits with no intellect or intent for discussion..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dark Angel

*Terrorism in Bangladesh *


Bangladesh is one of the poorest countries on earth, on the brink of being a failed state, and that makes it a perfect target for Al-Qaeda and its ever-expanding network of Islamic extremist organisations. Virtually unnoticed by the world at large, Bangladesh is being dragged into the global war on terrorists by becoming a sanctuary for them. 


US officials say they are "looking closely" at Bangladesh as Islamic organisations proliferate amid political violence that has flared since bitterly contested parliamentary elections in October 2001. These were won by a four-party coalition headed by the Bangladesh Nationalist Party (BNP). It includes three religious extremist parties, which are staunch supporters of Islamic fundamentalism. 

Neighbouring India, which has had turbulent relations with Bangladesh since it gained independence from Pakistan in 1971, alleges that there are 195 camps in Bangladesh where guerrillas seeking autonomy or independent statehood in north-eastern India are being trained. 

Prime Minister Khaleda Zia's government in Bangladesh has repeatedly denied it supports anti-Indian militants or allows Islamic organisations, some of them linked to Al-Qaeda, to flourish. Given the BNP's reliance on its Islamic partners, that position is to be expected. The US and its Western allies are gradually waking up to the potentially explosive situation developing in Bangladesh, which former prime minister Sheikh Hasina, leader of the Awami League, the main opposition party, calls the "Talibanisation" of Bangladeshi society.


*Bottomline is ppl like u should focus on ur own self rather than being more interested in someone elses house like a jeleous S.O.B* 


http://www.janes.com/security/international_security/news/fr/fr050127_1_n.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

wOW i NEVER know this


----------



## Parashuram1

Ahh, another of those "Comrade revolutions". My condolences to the families of the deceased. Communism in any part of the world has always come through violence, lies and propaganda. The only reason why Leftists in my country are controlled is because of the presence of strong democratic countries around. 

Brazil and Columbia also face Communist violence really bad despite a very promising potential. It is democracy's greatest strength of freedom which is also unfortunately one of its biggest weaknesses when fighting social evils like Communist violence worldwide.

The reason I believe Communists use "revolutions" or terrorist activities is because their stupid ideas would never be applied in democracies and they are assured of not coming into power ever. 

The democratic world shall definitely stand in support of Indian government.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sajan

Dont mix naxalism with separatism. In the early 70's kerala was a Naxalism-infested state. And the present situation in kerala is that a former Naxal leader, Achuthanandan , is the Chief Minister of the state. And that's the power of Democracy.
Since there was no 'PDF' during that time no one said that kerala is going to separate from Indian union.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ejaz007

*Maoists kill 11 Indian villagers in raid*


PATNA: At least 11 villagers were killed and a dozen abducted by Maoist insurgents in eastern Indias Bihar state on Thursday in a latest attack highlighting poor security in insurgency-hit states. 

Thursdays raid comes three days after the rebels killed 24 police in the neighbouring state of West Bengal. Prime Minister Manmohan Singh has called the rebels the biggest threat to Indias internal security. Police said the raid by the Maoists in south Bihars Jamui district, about 175 km south of state capital Patna, took the locals and police by surprise. 

So far we have recovered 11 bodies, Uday Shankar Dutta, a senior police officer, told Reuters on Thursday. At least 20 villagers were wounded. The rebels also set fire to 35 houses and some villagers could have burned alive, Dutta said. We are looking for more bodies. The Maoists probably wanted to avenge the deaths of eight cadres who were lynched by the villagers recently, another local police officer said. The Maoist revolt started in May 1967 as a peasant-based uprising in West Bengals Naxalbari town, but has now spread to large swathes of countryside in more than 20 out of 28 states, especially around mineral-rich eastern and central India. reuters

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## Windjammer

The Struggle Within: India's Red Corridor

By Alexandra Mahler Haug, 29th January 2010
Executive Summary

- There is an ongoing struggle in the middle of Indias tribal belt; a conflict which, many say, is intensified by the Indian governments efforts to secure the areas natural resources and raw materials.

- The Naxalites, a violent movement in control of roughly 92,000 square kilometers known as the Red Corridor, a section of territory that stretches across India, are illustrative of the challenges India faces from within its own borders, as it continues to grow and develop economically.

- While other movements seem to attack the Indian state at its strong points (its secularism, its inclusiveness, or its democracy), the Naxalites attack Indias weakest point: the governments failure in delivering basic government services to those who need them the most.
- So far, the governments actions (combined with the Naxalites reactions) have had the effect of sharpening inequity, which many see as the biggest danger facing India in the next few years, as it strives to cultivate its democratic identity on the world scene.


There is an ongoing struggle in the middle of Indias tribal belt; a conflict which, many say, is intensified by the Indian governments efforts to secure the areas natural resources and raw materials. In recent years, India's biggest companies have moved stealthily into the forest areas, buying up land and acquiring the rights to extract the natural wealth, efforts deemed necessary by the government to enhance economic growth and create new jobs. However, others take issue with this purely economic view of the forests and lands, seeing these extraction efforts as attempts to ensure economic gain for few while further marginalizing many peoples. Unfortunately for the government, the majority of the dissenters are the Naxalites, a violent movement in control of roughly 92,000 square kilometers known as the Red Corridor, a section of territory that stretches across India from Andhra Pradesh to the Nepalese border. Heirs to the revolutionary ideology of Mao, the growing influence and strength of the Naxalite movement prompted the Indian Prime Minister, Manmohan Singh, to describe the rebels in 2006 as the single biggest internal security challenge faced by India.

It seems that the Naxalite problem, however, is more than a security concern. The violenceas well as the casualty countattributed to the Naxalites has been increasing steadily since 2004. But in trying to quell the movement, the Indian government may be shooting itself in the foot, for its militaristic efforts to trounce the Naxalites so far seem to be feeding the problem. By narrowly focusing on strong military efforts and extractive economic development, the Indian government is alienating the people they need most desperately to reach: some of India's most impoverished people within the Red Corridor, most of which are semi-literate tribes who exist in near-destitution and who are the Naxalites most avid supporters. In these villages, the Indian state is almost invisible and the vacuum is eagerly filled by the Naxalites. It is certain that continued extreme poverty and malnutrition help motivate these people to support a movement that is trying to bring attention to the regions plight and marginalization.

While other movements seem to attack the Indian state at its strong points (its secularism, its inclusiveness, or its democracy), the Naxalites attack Indias weakest point: the governments failure in delivering basic government services to those who need them the most. So far, the governments actions (combined with the Naxalites reactions) have had the effect of sharpening inequity, which many see as the biggest danger facing India in the next few years. The problem of inequity is the Naxalites' most effective recruiting device, and the government seems to be playing right into their hands. Additionally, as Indian troops have used school buildings as part of their operations (thereby inviting attack by the Naxalites), the conflict has had the unfortunate effect of disrupting the education of some of Indias most marginalized children, who will determine the areas stability or unrest in the future.

As the Indian government intensifies its campaign against the Naxalites, human-rights groups argue that the problem cannot be solved by brute force. It is evident that the Naxalite movement is a complex social issue, with roots in the tremendous deprivation of millions of rural Indians. But further hasty and ill-strategized military efforts are certain to only exacerbate the violence. Negating the power of politics of development could help turn Naxalism into more of a mass movement in India, thereby increasing the unrest in an area that so desperately needs basic governmental support and stability.

India is often extolled on the international stage as the worlds largest democracy, a place where plurality, inclusivity, and diversity are evident in many ways. But the Naxalites remind us that threats to democracy are never far away and moreover, that these threats can be easily ignited with a simple catalyst if safeguards are not in place. The struggle between the Naxalite movement and the Indian government is illustrative of the tension that is inherent in trying to balance between national economic development efforts and sustaining (and hopefully enhancing) local populations health and happiness. It is important, and indeed, necessary, to note that this tension is not easily dissolved by mere violence or force. The tension between the Naxalite movement and the Indian government highlights the importance of integrating national development strategies with local practices; it highlights the importance of encouraging grounds-up involvement in development efforts and local inclusion in development practices; and it highlights the power that can result from alienation, showing how easily a marginalized group of people can be persuaded by their dissatisfaction to resort to violent actions with devastating outcomes.

The Naxalite movement is a domestic security concern for India, but it is also a matter of greater significance. India should not further antagonize the Naxalites by merely cracking down in an effort to continue their extractive economic development policies. Violence alone will not suffice, especially in a democracy. India needs to recognize that unmitigated economic development at the cost of all else is not a viableor smartoption. To ensure a better, future nation, India should invest in the individual futures of its citizens by guaranteeing basic freedoms and services, such as education and infrastructure, to all  including those that challenge its basic practices and premises. By guaranteeing that the minority voice will always be heard and considered (so long as the minority does so in a non-violent fashion), India can show the Naxalites  and the world  that it is truly a nation of the people; that economic and business interests will not run rampant over all other concerns; and that it has the capacity  and the integrity  to be a strong, democratic participant on the world scene.

The Struggle Within: India's Red Corridor - The Henry Jackson Society


----------



## Windjammer

Aftermath of a Maoist attack on CRPF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

Thanks for our neighbors concern about our safety.there are some facts you should also learn
In 60's they were naxalites,in 80's came as Maoist Leninist,90's as peoples war group,and now as Maoists same old wine in new new bottles.what they can only do is place some land mines,assassinate some officers on duty.................and finally some peace process and enter into mainstream politics..just like George Fernandes who was also an extreme LEFT wing activist in his early years
these Maoists are 100% Indians not Tajikis,Uzbek or afghans so no worry for us


----------



## karan.1970

^^ dude, please understand. Pakistanis currently see no immidiate way out of the mess they are in. So the next best thing is to find problems in India and feel happy about the fact that they are not alone in the misery land.. Dont take even this away...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

GoI wont go hard at Maoist or tribals like some other governments or military are doing,we always opt the way of peace first just like we are dealing with our neighbors.
in the matter of Maoist activities, Art of Living Guru Sri Sri Ravi Shankar said that the aim of eradicating misappropriation acceptable, but they should leave the path of violence . Guruji invited the Maoist leaders to a discussion with him to resolve the issue peacefully. "I request the Maoists to talk to us and leave the path of violence. Though the sole intention of the rebels is to work for the society, the path of violence which they have taken is not proper way. They should not kill police personnel who are only carrying out orders," said Guruji, who had successfully spoken to Maoists in Lalgarh and motivated them for negotiation with the government.


----------



## Marxist

karan.1970 said:


> ^^ dude, please understand. Pakistanis currently see no immidiate way out of the mess they are in. So the next best thing is to find problems in India and feel happy about the fact that they are not alone in the misery land.. Dont take even this away...



ok dude i am leaving. let them stay happy discussing about the red mole in our hand, with out knowing cancer is killing them


----------



## Fighter488

http://www.defence.pk/forums/india-defence/47405-naxal-maoists-threats-movements.html


*Thread already exists.*

*MODS are requested to kindly merge the threads. *

Fighter


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Fresh Maoist attack in West Midnapore*


> Jhargram (WB), Feb 18 (PTI) In fresh Maoist violence in West Bengal, a patrolling party of the joint security forces came under fire in West Midnapore district today.
> 
> The attack came three days after the ultras stormed the Eastern Frontier Rifles (EFR) camp at Shilda in the district leaving 24 jawans dead.
> 
> The attack took place when securitymen were on a search operation at a forested area in Banisole near Dharampur this morning where a camp of the joint security forces is situated, police sources said. The security forces retaliated.
> 
> At least three landmines also exploded in the area, the sources said, adding there was no report of any casualty.
> 
> Meanwhile, a CID team visited the Shilda camp where 24 EFR jawans were killed by Maoists on February 15 and collected samples. The team included CID Additional Director General Raj Kanojia and IG Neeraj Pande.



http://www.ptinews.com/news/523847_F...West-Midnapore


*CPI(M) supporter shot dead*


> Purulia (WB), Feb 18 (PTI) Suspected Maoists shot dead a CPI(M) supporter in Naxalite-affected Bandwan area of Purulia district, the police said today.
> 
> The ultras raided Parra village last night and abducted two CPI(M) supporters.
> 
> The body of one of them, Nakul Singh (32) was found in a nearby jungle. However, there is no trace of the other man, they said.



http://www.ptinews.com/news/523848_C...rter-shot-dead

*Maoists kill 12 in brutal revenge assault on Bihar village *


> PATNA: At least 12 villagers, including three women and one child, were killed in a brutal Maoist attack by nearly 150 heavily-armed rebels who stormed Phulwariya village in Bihar&#8217;s Jamui district late on Wednesday night.
> 
> Police sources in Jamui on Thursday said there was a possibility that the Maoists had abducted some villagers during the course of the strike, which came hot on the heels of the Maoist attack on the Eastern Frontier Rifles camp in Midnapore district of West Bengal three days ago.
> 
> According to ADG (Headquarters) U. S. Dutt, the ultras swooped down on the village firing indiscriminately and dynamiting houses, gutting 35 huts.
> 
> Of the 12 killed, six were Kora Adivasis while two were from so-called backward castes.
> 
> &#8220;Two bodies were charred beyond recognition, so it is not possible to ascertain whether they were tribals or belonged to the backward castes,&#8221; said Mr. Dutt.
> 
> Strongly condemning the violence, Chief Minister Nitish Kumar has announced a compensation of Rs.1.5 lakh for the kin of each deceased, in addition to Rs.50,000 each from the Chief Minister&#8217;s Relief fund.
> 
> Speaking to The Hindu, Mr. Dutt said the prime cause of the attack was that villagers of Phulwariya and surrounding areas had been opposing the naxals for some time.
> 
> &#8220;The Maoists had put up leaflets on village walls warning villagers not to side with the police. Apparently the ultras suspected them of handing eight of their comrades over to the police, which would then make it a &#8216;revenge&#8217; attack,&#8221; said Mr. Dutt.
> 
> According to informed sources, the naxals&#8217; objective was to hunt down their key ex-cadres who were believed to have been living in the village.




The Hindu : Front Page : Maoists kill 12 in brutal assault on Bihar village


----------



## idune

*India&#8217;s Maoist dilemma: the case of Lalgarh*

By Aaradhana Jhunjhunwala
Created 07/08/2009 - 18:01

-------------------------------------------------------------------
_The ongoing security crisis in West Bengal exposes the cracks in Indian democracy, stemming from a volatile mix of poor governance, petty politics, and a fundamental breakdown in credibility _ -------------------------------------------------------------------

A battle rages on in the Indian state of West Bengal, between Maoist guerillas called the Naxalites (Naxalbari is the name of a village in West Bengal where the movement was born in 1967) and national and paramilitary forces. The Naxalites, a banned outfit deemed as "a terrorist organization" [1] by the central government, had proclaimed the Lalgarh [2] area of West Midnapore district in Bengal, with its 44 villages, a "liberated zone" on 16 June 2009. 

Since then, state and national security personnel have been sent to flush out the Naxals and bring Lalgarh and its adjoining areas under the government's control. In the 20 days since the Special Forces were deployed, not a single Maoist leader has been arrested [3] in the area, besides the group's spokesperson in the city of Kolkata, some 200 kms from Lalgarh. The fear is that the guerilla fighters have retreated to jungles along West Bengal's border with the neighbouring state of Jharkhand and may return once the forces currently in Lalgarh withdraw. 

*Prelude to the siege *

On 2 November 2008, West Bengal Chief Minister Buddhadeb Bhattacharya traveled with 3 ministers of the central government in a high-security convoy through the south-west region of his state after inaugurating a steel plant. On its way to Kolkata from West Midnapore, the convoy narrowly missed being blown to bits by an improvised explosive device. When senior members of the government travel by road, a careful "sanitization" of the route is carried out. The fact that a crude bomb was triggered from a kilometer away through a wire running across open fields and narrowly missed the minister's cars, was a blatant reminder of the deteriorating law and order situation in West Bengal. 

The current crisis in Lalgarh is seen as a direct fallout of this attempt to blow up the ministers' cars. The West Bengal police, shamed by the audacity of the attack, allegedly arrested innocent young men and women in the Lalgarh area, accusing them of having links with Naxalites who had already claimed the bomb to be their handiwork. The police's repressive tactics and the unwillingness of local leaders to intervene on behalf of the people was the tipping point of the population's anger, which had built over years of similar experiences with the state's security officials. 

Thereafter, the people of Lalgarh have been agitating both peacefully and often violently against policemen and politicians alike, leading up to the 16 June declaration of a liberated zone. 

India's Maoists are not a newly formed group and do not have any direct links [4] with Maoist movements in neighboring countries such as Nepal. They are a domestic organization, although it remains unclear where contemporary militants purchase their weaponry from. Ever since the first Maoist uprising in Naxalbari in 1967, the movement has grown in size and covers one third of the country's districts [5], across 9 states. They are considered a major security threat to the country as acknowledged by successive national and state administrations and yet no concrete strategy to combat them has been undertaken. 

The Maoists have spread across regions in central and eastern India where some of the country's poorest and most marginalised population is concentrated. Pratik Kanjilal [6] writes in the Hindustan Times that a map marking some of the least developed districts in the country would easily overlap those with Naxal activity. 

*A failure of governance and development *

The current case of West Bengal is a little out of the ordinary. When the Communist Party of India (Marxist) first received a mandate to govern the eastern state in 1977, it was after the last remaining Naxalbari activists had been driven out of the state by the then chief minster of West Bengal, Siddhartha Shankar Ray of the Congress Party. The Marxists introduced land reforms benefiting many in rural Bengal who for generations had worked as landless laborers on farms owned by "zamindars", landlords. 

Today, the Marxists take credit for rooting out Maoists from West Bengal, instead of acknowledging Ray's role and it is this imaginative history that contributed to the government's arrogant and complacent attitude to the renewed Naxal threat. 

Falling behind on promises to develop rural infrastructure, to create jobs for people (the Indian governments National Rural Employment Guarantee Program [7] is yet to be implemented in the district) and to provide basic healthcare and education facilities are the root causes for disenchantment with the ruling government in West Bengal. Yet, as many commentators in the media point out, the West Bengal government could have saved these territories from falling in to the hands of the Maoists if they had woken up from their slumber when reports of Naxal activity began trickling in around 2004. 

A South Asia Intelligence Review report from 2004 warns of a possible "Naxalbari Redux" [8] in Bengal and points out how the administration, including Chief Minister Bhattacharya were aware of growing discontent and violence in West Midnapore and its surrounding districts, yet chose to ignore them as minor, local protests. In an assessment of the ongoing stand off in Lalgarh, KPS Gill [9], one of the country's most well-respected police officers, blames the "state denial, appeasement and progressive error; paralysis in the face of rising Maoist violence," which allowed the group to spread its operations further in to Bengal. He also faults the lack of a comprehensive strategy to root out the Naxals; since the start of paramilitary operations, the rebels seem to have simply melted away into adjoining forests and even neighboring states. 

It is not simply underdevelopment that lies at the heart of people's distress. Aditya Nigam [10] points out in the Tehelka magazine that the Left Front government has been nothing short of a totalitarian regime that allows no room for dissent and complaint. The party's cadres have been accused of high-handedness, bearing illegal arms, siphoning off state funds and preventing citizens from speaking out against the party. Their activities are unchecked by West Bengal's police force, which remains hijacked by the Left Front's leaders. 

It is in this vacuum of a law and order system and out of fear of cadre violence and police brutality that the people of rural Bengal turned to groups such as the People's Committee Against Police Atrocities (PSBJC) [11], formed after last November's police brutalities in Lalgarh and eventually the Maoists, who claim to support the populace in its uprising against the state's hubris and complacency. 

*Playing politics with the Maoists *

Bengal's main opposition party the Trinamool Congress and its leader Mamata Banerjee [12] picked up 19 seats in the recent national elections and is part of the coalition ruling at the centre. In her agitations [13] against state brutality in Nandigram in 2007 and against poor land acquisition policies in Singur in 2008, Banerjee is accused of receiving help from local Maoist groups. The PSBJC's convener, Chhatradhar Mahato was once a member of her party and his older brother is a high-ranking Maoist operative sought by the police. Hence, the Left Front has been quick to accuse Banerjee of allowing the Maoists to penetrate Bengal. 

However, in an interview with Livemint [14], Koteswar Rao, head of guerilla operations for the CPI (Maoist) dismisses the claim that his group had been receiving support from the main opposition party in the state. The Maoists claim to support only the people, and in particular the adivasis or tribals in Lalgarh and its adjoining areas. However, CNN-IBN [15] has Rao on record saying that Banerjee should refrain from allowing the central government to send paramilitary forces to West Midnapore, as she would lose the people's support. 

Whether Banerjee was seeking help from Maoists during her earlier agitations at Nandigram and Singur is unclear, yet many in Bengal's administration are more than convinced and accuse her of bringing the guerillas into the state's internal politics. Banerjee, now the Minister of Railways in Prime Minister Manmohan Singh's cabinet, denies allegations of collusion with the Maoists for her own political gains. She points out the Left Front's poor governance and the poor behavior of its cadres as the primary reasons behind the unrest in Lalgarh. For the moment, she is happy to let the state government deal with the Maoists as she doesn't want either side to use her as a pawn to blame the consequences of their decisions on. 

*"Good" or "evil"? *

The nature and organization of people's groups such as the PSBJC has been a matter of great debate in the Indian media. The Hoot [16], a media watchdog traces the different representations of the PSBJC in newspapers, blogs and magazines from across the country. Some commentators assume that the PSBJC is a front for the Maoists, but several others have been skeptical of such assumptions as they point to reports of the organization undertaking small-scale relief projects in West Midnapore since it began its agitation against the state police. While mainstream newspapers and news channels are sticking to the former line, bloggers [17] have written out against such an oversimplification. 

Some extend this argument to the media's treatment of Maoists as well and claim that they cannot be labeled "terrorists" [18] all that easily. Writer and activist Arundhati Roy [19] has also warned the media and population at large of such a simplification of the Maoist movement in a recent article for Outlook magazine. 

*Nobody's battle, everyone's troubles *

From being a bastion of the Left Front, Lalgarh has become the centre of a complicated battle involving a state government, its opposition, paramilitary forces, an elusive and banned guerilla group and most tragically, the local populace. The Left Front and its opposition continue to blame one another for resurgent Maoist activity in West Bengal; an elite paramilitary force tries to hunt down the Maoists with out any real action plan; and the state administration has still not acknowledged its poor governance record in West Midnapore or even announced any long term program of reform. 

In the cross-fire between all these groups, the people of Lalgarh and its surrounding districts seem to have no one trustworthy to turn to who will deliver job security, roads, schools and hospitals along with access to a really democratic space where they may express their grievances freely without fear of being literally shot down. Simply flushing out the Maoist guerillas is no long term solution. The law of the land seems to have fled from the district some years ago, and no one has a roadmap for bringing it back. 

India?s Maoist dilemma: the case of Lalgarh | openDemocracy


----------



## Gazzi

Suspected Maoist rebels have killed 11 people in an attack on a village in the eastern Indian state of Bihar.

More than 100 rebels attacked Phulwaria Korasi village in Jamui district early Thursday morning, officials said.

The assailants blew up a house with explosives, set on fire nearly 30 mud huts with thatched roofs, and opened fire at the villagers.

More than 6,000 people have died during the rebels' 20-year fight for communist rule in many Indian states.

The Indian government recently began a major offensive against the rebels in several states.

Indian Prime Minister Manmohan Singh has described the Maoist insurgency as India's "greatest internal security challenge".

The rebels now have a presence in 223 of India's 600-odd districts.

'Revenge attack'

The attackers reached the village, nearly 200 km (124 miles) from the state capital, Patna, after midnight, BBC Hindi's Manikant Thakur reports from Patna.

The rebels went around the village, setting homes ablaze and firing at people.

The village is only three km from a police camp, but residents alleged that the police did not arrive there for several hours.

According to reports, the villagers had killed eight rebels about a fortnight ago and Thursday morning's attack was believed to a revenge by the Maoists.

Local officials said the toll was expected to go up as several people were still unaccounted for.

Some reports said the rebels had abducted a few villagers, officials said.

On Monday, the Maoists attacked a camp of paramilitary forces in the neighbouring West Bengal state, killing 24 troops.

Nearly 50 rebels on motorcycles encircled the camp of the Eastern Frontier Rifles (ERF) at Silda village.

The state government has ordered an inquiry into the killings. 

-----------

BBC News - India Maoist attack kills 11 in Bihar village

-----------

Things are looking very bad.....


----------



## sarthak

Gazzi said:


> You mean your media has been ignoring this issue for decades but now it is becoming hard to ignore........
> 
> 
> 
> India is reaping what it sowed...........just as they are had done and are doing in other countries, quite obviously, they will do the same in India....its all a big game



Dude , do you have any idea regarding this issue? The maoists and naxals are not seperatists. They are not fighting for independence. They are fighting for the right of the poor ( as they claim). Otherwise , they are just a bunch of bandits who have acquired weapons. The only reason its taking a long time to finish them off is that they live in areas of civillian habilitation and any major attack on them would lead to the death of civilians


----------



## Gazzi

sarthak said:


> Dude , do you have any idea regarding this issue? The maoists and naxals are not seperatists. They are not fighting for independence. They are fighting for the right of the poor ( as they claim). Otherwise , they are just a bunch of bandits who have acquired weapons. The only reason its taking a long time to finish them off is that they live in areas of civillian habilitation and any major attack on them would lead to the death of civilians


----------



## shchinese

these freedom fighters are fighting for the basic rights of their own. such ongoing issues reflect the repression of the regime in new delhi placed onto its own people. 

I would be happy if my government can provide these brave men and women all necessary weapons/funds/training to ensure one day they can all peacefully live on their own land under their own independent national flag.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sab

Gazzi said:


>


what wrong Sarthok has said???? Do you have smily syndrome?

yes, poors and oppressed class kicks the government in India, when government fails to deliver what is expected unlike some countries where people have lost their backbones to protest and take all misery and opression as their sealed fate.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gazzi

shchinese said:


> these freedom fighters are fighting for the basic rights of their own. such ongoing issues reflect the repression of the regime in new delhi placed onto its own people.
> 
> I would be happy if my government can provide these brave men and women all necessary weapons/funds/training to ensure one day they can all peacefully live on their own land under their own independent national flag.



I agree........this people get treated very badly and should be given the every right to freedom from such a menace. New Delhi shouldn#t be allowed to be involved in their future and I think as China is closest, with Pakistan and other countries do just that in arming these people to fight for the given right freedom where they do not get treated badly or have to beg New Delhi for basic needs


----------



## Veer

Gazzi said:


> I agree........this people get treated very badly and should be given the every right to freedom from such a menace. New Delhi shouldn#t be allowed to be involved in their future and I think as China is closest, with Pakistan and other countries do just that in arming these people to fight for the given right freedom where they do not get treated badly or have to beg New Delhi for basic needs



So u are confessing that government of Pakistan and China are arming terrorist in India.

Basic rights??????? You know more about India while sitting in Pakistan than Indians, first give rights to poor baluchis.


The maoist blows schools.

The maoist blows hospitals.

The maoist blows police stations.

The maoist blows trains.

The maoist kills engineers so that no roads can be build.

The maoist burns the factories.

The maoist massacres tribal.

The maoist burns the banks.


And still u says they are fighting for development and basic rights.


No, Maoists are terrorists supported by some jealous neighbors as u yourself have confessed.


Why likes of China arming Maoits?

1. To slow down Indian growth.

2. There are one of the biggest mineral and other natural resources in the forest areas the enemy of India don't want that India start extracting its wealth to eradicate poverty and progress.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Adwitiya

Gazzi said:


> I agree........this people get treated very badly and should be given the every right to freedom from such a menace. New Delhi shouldn#t be allowed to be involved in their future and I think as China is closest, with Pakistan and other countries do just that in arming these people to fight for the given right freedom where they do not get treated badly or have to beg New Delhi for basic needs



Balochistan someone????????????? and for that we dont need any other third party we ourself are enough... after all now we are experienced for doing it once. some people dont learn... ok let them taste medicine again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gazzi

Adwitiya said:


> Balochistan someone????????????? and for that we dont need any other third party we ourself are enough... after all now we are experienced for doing it once. some people dont learn... ok let them taste medicine again



Let me remind you about the topic as there seems to be abit of confusion in your mind

India Maoist rebels taking on indian establishment........did we get that....no, ok.....once more

India Maoist rebels taking on indian establishment


----------



## sab

@ GaZZi (I dont consider that chinese troll worth responding)

You keep so much knowledge about maoists and opined that they are fighting for their freedom (You dont know that they are actually fighting for social revolution what they claim). Now explain how following incidents related with their cause-

Blowing up schools in their own strong-hold

Killing doctors and medical stuffs by blowing off ambulance that moves between remote areas where medical facilities are not available.

Killing engineers and labours to stop development work.

Collecting levies from amount sanctioned for different projects in those areas.


Indiscreaminately killing villegers who dont respond to them (though they are as poor as so called supporters of Maoists)why they need to threaten villegers to join them?

If you can not explain and keep on your blah blah ,we will consider you too a troll and stop debating.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Maoists kill 24 jawans in West Bengal
*


> KOLKATA: A daring attack by Maoists on a police camp in West Bengal's West Midnapore district Monday has left 24 security personnel dead, an official said
> 
> The incident took place at Shilda locality in the district when a group of Maoists opened fire at the camp of the joint security forces deployed to combat the Maoists.
> 
> "According to latest information 24 security personnel were killed in the attack," West Midnapore district magistrate N.S. Nigam told IANS. Many security personnel went missing after the attack.
> 
> The attack comes just six days after home minister P. Chidambaram held a meeting here with the officials of the four eastern states of Orissa, Bihar, Jharkhand and West Bengal to launch an inter-state operation against the left-wing extremists.
> 
> An eyewitness said the rebels came on motorbikes and triggered a landmine blast in front of the joint forces' camp.
> 
> "I heard the sound of the blast and came out of the kitchen. I saw bodies lying around the area," he said.
> 
> "A group of around 60 Maoists started a gun battle with the joint forces which continued for quite sometime," said the eyewitness, who is the cook for the joint forces.
> 
> According to sources, there were 51 troopers inside the Shilda police camp, comprising 35 Eastern Frontier Rifles (EFR) and State Armed Police (SAP) personnel.
> 
> Top Maoist leader Koteswar Rao alias Kishenji has claimed his group - the banned Communist Party of India-Maoist - was behind the attack.
> 
> "We launched this attack protesting against the proposed Operation Green Hunt against the Maoists," Kishenji said, condoling the death of Eastern Frontier Rifles (EFR) jawans in the attack.
> 
> Expressing willingness to participate in dialogue with the government, he said: "We are ready to sit for talks but the union government must stop the joint operation against the Maoists."
> 
> Earlier, state Director General of Police Bhupinder Singh said that some casualties had taken place at Shilda where a joint forces' camp was attacked by the Maoists.
> 
> "There have been some casualties," he said, declining to confirm the toll.
> 
> "We have got information that a group of Maoist rebels attacked a joint forces camp at Shilda locality and also set it afire. We are sending reinforcement to the spot," state Inspector General of Police (Western range) Kuldip Singh told IANS.
> 
> According to local sources, the leftwing ultras came on bikes and ransacked the joint forces' establishment, took away firearms and later set it ablaze.
> 
> The Maoists also planted landmines at Narayanpurchak area - a place close to Shilda, shouted slogans and scattered pamphlets while escaping, police said.
> 
> He said no Maoist was injured in the gun battle with the joint forces.



Maoists kill 24 jawans in West Bengal - India - The Times of India


*Naxals axe two villagers to death in Kanker
*


> Raipur, Feb 17 (PTI) Naxals killed two villagers in Kanker district of Chhattisgarh suspecting them to be informers, police said today.
> 
> The victims have been identified as Kuller Singh, 70 and Aghanu Singh, 50, both residents of Gudbel village, Balaji Rao, Additional Superintendent of Police, Kanker told PTI.
> 
> A group of 50 Naxalites dragged the duo out of their house late last night and axed them to death for allegedly being police informers, he said.



http://www.ptinews.com/news/522780_N...eath-in-Kanker


*Fresh Maoist attack in West Midnapore*


> In fresh Maoist violence in West Bengal, a patrolling party of the joint security forces came under fire in West Midnapore district today.
> 
> The attack came three days after the ultras stormed the Eastern Frontier Rifles (EFR) camp at Shilda in the district leaving 24 jawans dead.
> 
> The attack took place when securitymen were on a search operation at a forested area in Banisole near Dharampur this morning where a camp of the joint security forces is situated, police sources said. The security forces retaliated.
> 
> At least three landmines also exploded in the area, the sources said, adding there was no report of any casualty.
> 
> Meanwhile, a CID team visited the Shilda camp where 24 EFR jawans were killed by Maoists on February 15 and collected samples. The team included CID Additional Director General Raj Kanojia and IG Neeraj Pande.



fullstory


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Hours after ceasefire offer, Maoists attack CRPF camp
*


> MIDNAPORE (WB): Hours after offering a conditional 72-day ceasefire to the Centre and West Bengal government, Maoists attacked the Kantapahari camp of the Central Reserved Police Force camp in West Midnapore district, leaving one person dead.
> 
> The attack took place late last night in the Naxalite stronghold of Kantapahari.
> 
> Superintendent of Police Manoj Verma said Maoist-backed People's Committee against Police Atrocities (PCPA) members assembled near the Kantapahari camp of the forces and fired, prompting the jawans to challenge them.
> 
> In the ensuing gunbattle, one person, believed to be a PCPA member, was killed.
> 
> "The PCPA members, with a number of Maoists among them, obviously had plans to attack the Kantapahari camp but the jawans were alert and repulsed them," Verma said.
> 
> More forces have been despatched to the area. Unconfirmed reports said the deceased has been identified as Lalmohan Tudu, a PCPA activist.
> 
> The attack came hours after Maoists made a conditional ceasefire offer asking the government to halt the offensive against them for 72 days and involve mediators for talks.
> 
> "State governments and the Centre should not indulge in violence between February 25 and May 7 and concentrate on development of tribal areas which will be reciprocated by Maoists," top Maoist leader Kishenji said over phone from an undisclosed place.



Hours after ceasefire offer, Maoists attack CRPF camp - India - The Times of India


*Maoists shoot truck driver's assistant, blow up school 
*


> Ranchi, February 25: Maoist rebels shot dead and set afire a truck driver's assistant and set ablaze three trucks laden with bauxite in Jharkhand's Gumla district Thursday morning, police said. In another incident, Maoists blew up a government school in Giridih district.
> 
> "The truck driver's assistant was shot and then burnt by the Maoists. The rebels also set on fire three trucks," said Superintendent of Police Narendra Kumar Singh.
> 
> The incident occurred near Amaradhalan village on the Visunpur-Ghaghra national highway in Gumla district, around 145 km from Ranchi. The bauxite-laden trucks were going to the Hindalco factory.
> 
> The drivers of the trucks managed to escape.
> 
> "People's Liberation Front of India (PLFI), a Maoist organisation, has owned responsibility for the incident by leaving a pamphlet," Singh said.
> 
> In the pamphlet, PLFI area commander Bhushan Lakra said: "The PLFI wanted to resolve some public interest issue with Hindalco, but Hindalco did not come forward to resolve the issue. The incident is the outcome of the indifferent attitude of Hindalco towards our demands."
> 
> According to Singh: "The incident seems to be the outcome of denial of levy by Hindalco."
> 
> Instances of Maoists setting ablaze trucks laden with bauxite are quite common in Gumla and Lohardaga districts.
> 
> Meanwhile, in another incident, Maoist rebels blew up a government school in Kurko village of Giridih district late Wednesday. Till now, Maoist rebels have blasted more than 40 government school buildings in the past three years.



Maoists shoot truck driver&#039;s assistant, blow up school | Siasat


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Police officer killed in encounter with Maoists in WB
*


> Bankura (WB), February 25: A police officer and a Maoist guerrilla were killed in an encounter between security forces and the extremists in West Bengal's Bankura district, police said today.
> 
> The incident took place yesterday at Sarenga area in the district when a team of police and joint forces rushed to the spot on getting information that a group of armed Maoists had raided the home of CPI-M leader and panchayat member Tarashankar Patra, SP Vishal Garg told PTI.
> 
> Another team of joint forces from Lalgarh also arrived there and a gun battle ensued in which Inspector-in-Charge of Sarenga police station Rabi Lochan Mitra and a Maoist identified as Dule were killed, the SP said.
> 
> Patra and an extremist identified as Mithun were injured in the incident, Garg said.
> 
> DGP Bhupinder Singh said Mitra would be recommended for a posthumous gallantry award.
> 
> --Agencies



Police officer killed in encounter with Maoists in WB | Siasat


*Two killed in bomb explosion in WB*


> Burdwan(WB), Feb 27 (PTI) Two persons were killed and four others injured when the bombs which they were making exploded at Mangolkot in Burdwan district, police said today.
> 
> Around six persons were making bombs at an abandoned house at Mangolkot area last night when a bomb accidentally exploded, they said.
> 
> The injured have been hospitalized.



fullstory


*Most foreign arms seized from naxals looted from forces
*


> New Delhi, Feb 28 (PTI) Contrary to reports that Naxals have started buying foreign-made arms, most such weapons used by them are actually those looted from security forces.
> 
> As per a Home Ministry report, there were no inputs to indicate that Maoists were procuring arms from any foreign country even though they maintain fraternal links with Communist Party of Nepal and Maoists and Communist parties of countries such as Bangladesh, Bhutan and Philippines.
> 
> It said that most of the foreign-made weapons carried by Naxalites were those that have been looted from security forces.
> 
> Sources said the most common foreign-made arm used by the Naxals is the AK-47, which is usually looted from security forces during naxal raids, like in the case of recent attack on a police camp in West Bengal in which the left-wing extremists fled with about 40 weapons, including AKs.




fullstory


----------



## ambidex

In past we have seen thousands of Maoists getting back into stream line. The only confusion by part of establishment is start an offence and make them branded terrorist or wait and exhaust their stamina like we have done it before.

The geography of previous and contemporary Maoists or naxalite movements has been changing by time and the pattern is very much evident that where ever the development has occurred such ideology had died its own death.

For the information of many Indians those who don't know that there was a profound naxalite influence in Punjab in 70-60s. This time the situation is more grievous cause more developed or urban India has seen overwhelming growth and riches due to economical reforms. But rural and remote India has lagged behind to match same growth pattern and prosperity. (Thanks to our pessimist politicians & poor planning). Further more rural India is still more socialist due to hypocrisy in nature of politics our parties do. In urban India elections are fought on more polished capitalist slogans and whereas politics of religion, cast, economical discrimination has been still prevalent in rural India.

Establishment is tasting its own medicine back. I hope sooner or later as development and resources will be made available to those masses this madness will stop its self.

We are a society of non confronting organised people, also India is a flexible and soft nation by its constitution. we do not believe is super army commander & super cops those who will decide the fate of criminals on streets. Our Judiciary is still very strong. If we have courage to accept hard core Kashmir militants back into society then we can also afford to wait and get these ultras back in to stream line. 

As per my above assertion the only dilemma in political arena is that should we make those violent mischief mongers hard core branded terrorists or not.

Patience is our mantra and getting agitated by such aggression and raising a war against them is least what we want.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ali.009

BBC NEWS | South Asia | India's unlikely Maoist revolutionary​

Kobad Ghandy, a top Maoist leader in India, came from an upper class background before he become one of the country's most wanted rebels. He was arrested in the capital, Delhi, on Monday. The BBC's Prachi Pinglay has this profile.

Kobad Ghandy is an "unlikely revolutionary" - a foreign educated urbanite, he is reputed to like joking and socialising. 

But not for him the life of a middle class city professional. Instead he has remained committed to the Maoist cause with "discipline and perseverance" for over 30 years - with over a decade spent underground in various tribal areas, his friends say. 

Maoist-linked violence across central and eastern India has killed at least 6,000 people over the past 20 years. The rebels say they represent the rights of landless farmhands and tribal communities. 

Mr Ghandy is wanted in various cases, accused of being a member of a banned group, organising demonstrations and writing publicity material for the Communist Party of India (Maoist). 

He first became active in socio-political activities in Mumbai (then called Bombay) during the tenure of then Prime Minister Indira Gandhi. 

While his initial years are fairly well documented, very little is known about him in later years. 

He spoke to the BBC in 2008, describing Indian society as "semi-feudal, semi-colonial" and saying it needed to be "democratised". 

Political activities

A Khoja-Parsi by birth, Kobad Ghandy completed his schooling in India's elite Doon school and St Xavier's College in Bombay. He went to London to pursue studies in chartered accountancy. 
Our fight is against land grab and exploitation of the poor, especially focusing on rural India 
Kobad Ghandy

Kobad Ghandy 2008 interview 


His friend PA Sebastian told the BBC that it was in England that Mr Ghandy first became involved in political activities. 

After returning to Bombay, he was active during Mrs Gandhi's emergency (from 1975-1977), when democracy was suspended. 

Mr Ghandy set up the leading rights group, the Committee for Protection of Democratic Rights (CPDR), along with activist friends like Mr Sebastian and reformer Asghar Ali Engineer. 

Mr Engineer remembers how they used to meet at the convocation hall of Bombay University once a week at six pm after office hours. 

"He was a thorough gentleman and was very strong in his convictions even then. He regarded the ruling Congress party as a clever bourgeois and capitalist party." 

Throughout the late 1970s and early 1980s Mr Ghandy's support of communism seemed to increase. 

He married activist-academic Anuradha Shanbag and decided to move to Nagpur with her - dedicating themselves entirely to the cause of tribal rights, women's issues and campaigns on behalf of lower caste people and women.


----------



## Ali.009

Cracks in India: Maoist threat to attack cities shakes Delhi​
Cracks are showing in Bharat &#8220;aka India&#8221;. Local ethnic leaders want to create 50 states which would exist in varying degrees of independence from Delhi. If Delhi refuses to allow the 50 states, the new states will inevitably turn to violence. Most Bharati states already face some sort of insurrection. More than 200 Bharati districts face violence and terror&#8211;Delhi faced about 10,000 events which were violent&#8211;all from internal militants. In addition there is pressure from Assamese secessionists, Maharashtra xenophobes, Gujarat genocide, Kashmiri militants, and religious strife. Bharat&#8217;s potential

The Maoists have now taken things in their own hands. &#8220;POlitical power grows out the barrel of a gun&#8221; said Mao Zedung. The new Maoists in Bharat belive in the same philosophy.
India: Will killing 10,000 Naxals eliminate Maoist insurgency? | Times of Kabul
Koteswar Rao alias Kishanji, leader of the Maoist insurgency in eastern India and responsible for a few hundred deaths, is hard to get.
Police of four states have been trying to nab him for years but he has always been a step ahead.
Maoist threaten Indian cities | Times of Kabul
The guerrilla commander has withdrawn deeper into his shell relying only on a small clique of trusted, combat-hardened veterans of the jungle war.
Naxals threaten Indian cities | Hindustan Globe

The Maoists will not take it lying down, he asserted. &#8220;We will intensify our strikes if government does not initiate talks. If need be, we will proceed towards towns and cities.&#8221; &#8220;Governments have been blaming us for violence. Our party came into being some years ago. What about the phase when we were not there? What have the governments done for welfare of the adivasis in last 53 years?&#8221; The threat came from CPI (Maoist) politburo member and military commander Koteswar Rao, alias Kishanji.

450 million Dalits, scheduled caste are Untouchable physically and are at the bottom of the ladder in terms of socio-economic development.

The 150 million marginalized Muslims have a putrid Sachar Report that points to their misery&#8211;however it gathers dust on bookshelves. Nothing has been done to improve their condition.

While Muslims in all neighboring countries have become more affluent and educated&#8211;Muslims in Bharat languish at atrocious literacy rates, and low employment.

Asked whether Naxals would be responsible for the bloodbath in case of intensified strikes, Kishanji said, &#8220;Why blame us? The government is not sure what it wants. We honoured Chidambaram&#8217;s proposal of a 72-hour ceasefire before the talks. I gave my cell number to the media and kept it open for three hours on February 25 waiting for the government to call me. None of the officials called me.&#8221; CPI (Maoist) politburo member and military commander Koteswar Rao, alias Kishanji.

Prime Minister Manmohan Singh has declared the Maoist threat as the biggest threat faces the experiment called &#8220;India&#8221;.

Roiling with contained anger at the revisiting of colonial history with a new face, the deep hinterlands of [India] is once again witnessing the explosion and implosion not seen since late Sixties when the peasants and tribal uprising shook the entire Indian peninsula.

Spontaneous and peaceful in nature with stray incidents of a cornered-retaliatory violence- the movements like in the Sixties when the sub-human conditions of tribal folks and landless labourers came to fore following the revolt, at the dawn of the new millennium the protests are revealing the rapacious Medusa locks of corporate greed.

The result-even as the wild life on land, air and sea are fast disappearing from the country &#8211; the Indian State in a bid to keep the memories of the creatures of the wild alive and as an apology to Nature, are churning out forces like-Octopus, Cobras, Scorpions, Tigers (with green stripes) Cats of all hues and shades, Grey Hounds, Mastiffs, Wolves, Vipers, Black Mamba etc.

If by any chance the Indian Home Ministry exhausts the zoological who&#8217;s who in their war against the people&#8217;s resistance, then the readers and viewers of the corporate establishment media may soon read and hear eulogised announcements of forces with names like Vampires, Draculas, Aadamkhors-all with a sole purpose- to crush people&#8217;s movements and usurp the land, rivers and oceans, for corporate houses.Naxalism: Spectre Of People&#8217;s Movements By Prabhat Sharan, 04 March, 2010, MEDIA PRAXIS / The Verdict

Delhi now faces overt threats from the Maoists that control 40% of the landmass of the conglomeration of 560 states which are now under the umbrella of a country called &#8220;India&#8221;. Can Delhi take back 40% of &#8216;India&#8217; from the Naxals?

The Times of India report is typical of the problems faced by Delhi.

SOMEWHERE ON THE BENGAL-JHARKHAND BORDER: The Maoists are now training their guns on big cities and Kolkata and Bhubaneswar could be among their next targets if the government does not announce talks immediately, a senior commander has warned.

The threat came from CPI (Maoist) politburo member and military commander Koteswar Rao, alias Kishanji. He served the government with an ultimatum from his jungle hideout on Saturday, threatening to strike cities and towns if it rejected their offer of talks.

Chief ministers Buddhadeb Bhattacharjee and Naveen Patnaik &#8212; in Kolkata and Bhubaneswar respectively &#8212; have been insisting that operations against the Maoists be stepped up.

Kishanji put Jharkhand chief minister Shibu Soren in a different bracket. &#8220;He comes from a tribal family and understands their problems. We will confront him only when he acts adversely,&#8221; the Maoist leader said. He also endorsed Bihar chief minister Nitish Kumar&#8217;s demand that a major share of mining income should be spent in the area instead of being sent to Delhi. Talk or we&#8217;ll attack cities, Kishanji warns Centre, Sukumar Mahato, TNN, Mar 7, 2010, 12.47am IST

The poor of India, the Dalits, the scheduled classes, the Christians, the Naxalites and the Muslims left behind the onward march towards&#8230;march towards what? No one know. Ask the irredentist Akhand Bhartis who hated the vivisection of Mother India. Wars with all her neighbors.

Asked whether Naxals would be responsible for the bloodbath in case of intensified strikes, Kishanji said, &#8220;Why blame us? The government is not sure what it wants. We honoured Chidambaram&#8217;s proposal of a 72-hour ceasefire before the talks. I gave my cell number to the media and kept it open for three hours on February 25 waiting for the government to call me. None of the officials called me.&#8221;

But many caution that the Maoists are not sincere about talks and will use the truce as an opportunity to regroup and re-arm themselves.

And as proof, they point out that although Kishanji gave a ceasefire call on February 23, there was no let up in Maoist attacks. Kishanji blamed government for not honouring the truce call, saying forces went ahead with their operations and killed Lalmohan Tudu, leader of People&#8217;s Committee against Police Atrocities.

The Maoists will not take it lying down, he asserted. &#8220;We will intensify our strikes if government does not initiate talks. If need be, we will proceed towards towns and cities.&#8221; &#8220;Governments have been blaming us for violence. Our party came into being some years ago. What about the phase when we were not there? What have the governments done for welfare of the adivasis in last 53 years?&#8221; he asked.

He claimed that 90% of adivasis can&#8217;t avail of government jobs under reserved category. Quite a number of reserved posts have to be converted to the general category because the authorities do not get any applications under this category. Talk or we&#8217;ll attack cities, Kishanji warns Centre, Sukumar Mahato, TNN, Mar 7, 2010, 12.47am IST

India has a few blind spots. It does not know about the blind spots. There is no one to show her the blind spots. India, a youthful country overrun by youngsters eking out a subsistence living in the mirage of Bollywood is unable to look at itself with any semblance of realism. A star struck destitute and impecunious populace is proud of evanescent and unattainable trophies, venerating educational institutions it can only brag about (never get admitted to), Billionaires it can worship on statistic charts and luxuries that it can dream about.

Inebriated by blindness towards a the goal of superpower status this populace is unable to see the deep cavities within its boundaries. Young xenophobic India votes for those that are hegemonistic and autochthonous. Its leadership impervious of the needs of the penurious is focused on expansionism and destabilizing its neighbors. It behaves like crack-addicts overwhelmed by blind hatred for Buddhists (the real ones who are not Hindu), Dalits, Christians and Muslims&#8211;this leadership doesn&#8217;t have a clue of what the white world thinks of Indians&#8211; unavoidable supplicators at best and disposable computer coolies at worst!


----------



## booo

RupeeNews


----------



## LCA Tejas

Thats probably why I felt the tremor while I was In toilet...* Maoists threatened us*


----------



## Ali.009

Hello indians, i hope you have proper toilets in your homes? Because you are acting as if you'r controlling your call of nature since past 1 week?


http://www.timesofkabul.com/?p=16
Naxals threaten Indian cities | Hindustan Globe


----------



## LCA Tejas

Ali.009 said:


> Hello indians, i hope you have proper toilets in your homes? Because you are acting as if you'r controlling your call of nature since past 1 week?
> 
> 
> Naxals threaten Indian cities | Hindustan Globe



Yes, We go the natures way, why go against it??? anyways an irrelevant question.... Anyways I have good quality A1 class toilets in my home... thats why I dint shake so much when maoists threatened us...


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Teen Girl, Who Alleges Rape by Maoist, Shot at​*


> RANCHI: A teenage girl was shot by Maoist rebels in Jharkhand's Latehar district for slapping rape charges on a Maoist leader, police said Friday. The victim is struggling for life in a hospital here.
> 
> Maoist guerrillas shot three bullets into 17-year-old Anju Kumari on Thursday. She was injured critically and has been admitted to the Intensive Care Unit (ICU) of the Rajendra Institute of Medical Science (RIMS).
> 
> "Anju sustained three bullets in her stomach. Her condition is critical," a doctor said.
> 
> Anju was shot when she was riding her bicycle in an area close to Latehar railway station. She was stopped by three motorcycle-borne Maoist rebels including the Maoist commander Pappu Lohra, who allegedly pumped three bullets into Anju's stomach and then fled, police said.
> 
> According to police, Anju was shot because she was bold enough to lodge a first information report (FIR) against Lohra for abducting and raping her.
> 
> "Anju was shot because she dared to raise a voice against Maoists. She had lodged an FIR against Pappu Lohra. Anju had accused Pappu of raping her for two days in a jungle after abducting her," a police official told IANS.
> 
> According to local journalists, Maoist rebels alleged it was the handiwork of the police to lodge fake rape charges against Lohra.




http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/i...ow/5645977.cms


*Maoists Kidnap, Threaten to Kill Headmaster​*


> SARENGA: A week after the murder of Sarenga OC Rabi Loc-han Mitra, the Maoists struck again in Bankura town. They kidnapped a school headmaster on Friday and threaten to kill him if the government does not release six villagers arrested after Mitras murder.
> 
> The Maoists have tasted success with this tactic before. In October 2009, they brought the government to its knees by holding Sankrail OC Atindranath Dutta hostage until the government released a dozen-odd women suspected of being Maoist sympathisers. And in Jharkhand last month, they held a BDO to ransom to secure the release of some suspected linkmen.
> 
> On Friday afternoon, Ranjit Duley was in his office at Shibram Satpathy school when two gunmen barged into the compound and went around shouting for the headmaster. Ranjit came out and confronted them. Witnesses say the two men pointed their guns at him and told him to come along.
> 
> Ranjit was seen climbing on a motorcycle with the men. They took the road to Goaltore in West Midnapore. He was tried in a kangaroo court all evening, deep inside the Amlachuti forest, say sources.
> 
> PCPA militia commander Sidhu Soren claimed responsibility for the kidnapping. Six innocent villagers have been picked up for the Sarenga OCs death. Unless they are released within 48 hours, Ranjit Duley will pay the ultimate price, said Soren.
> 
> On August 15, 2009, Ranjits brother Ramkrishna was gun-ned down by Maoists. Both brothers were members of the CPM local committee at Sarulia. After the murder, Ranjit quit the committee but continued being a party member despite Maoist threats.
> 
> We have started investigation. Not much information has been received so far, said Bankura SP Vishal Garg.
> 
> Police suspect that Ranjits abduction has a revenge motive. In the encounter with Sarenga police that took place in the wee hours of February 25, police had killed one of the suspected Maoists identified as Jagannath Duley. Jagannath was a neighbour of Ranjit and Ramkrishna at Sarulia. The Maoists accuse Ranjit of being a police informer and may try to avenge Jagannaths killing, say police sources.
> 
> Police have not managed to find any trace of Ranjit. Checks have been intensified on all roads and all nearby police stations alerted.




Maoists kidnap, threaten to kill headmaster - Kolkata - City - The Times of India


----------



## manojb

@Abu Zolfiqar, thank you for posting the links and exposing atrocities of Mao rebels..


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

manojb said:


> @Abu Zolfiqar, thank you for posting the links and exposing atrocities of Mao rebels..



POF will be happy to assist you in your defence needs


----------



## pkd

*Kolkata once more turning Maoist hotbed*

The Maoists have infiltrated Kolkata and its suburbs once again, entrenching themselves in some of the very areas that were their strongholds during the first phase of their movement, 40 years ago.

They have raised an action squad of trained fighters, picked from areas with sizeable scheduled caste, scheduled tribe populations and brought them to the city.
Intelligence officials named specific areas in North and South Parganas and Howrah  the districts that surround Kolkata  in which the Maoists had once more established bases.

This was revealed to the police and intelligence agencies by Venkateswar Reddy, alias Telugu Deepak (44), state committee member and Bengal military commission chief of the party, arrested last Wednesday.

Deepak also said a section of government employees and former Naxal activists were working for the Maoists.

Intelligence officers, who have been interrogating him, told HT Deepak had selected a number of soft targets in the city for the squad to strike at with improvised explosive devices.

They said, quoting Deepak, that the Maoists were keen to avoid hurting ordinary civilians. They would hit government  specially security  establishments instead, to inflict heavy losses on the police and paramilitary forces.

The Maoists cant have a guerrilla-style hit-and-run operation in Kolkata. But they may plant IEDs at police camps, an intelligence officer said.

They could also plant explosives in political leaders vehicles, a senior officer of the state polices Criminal Investigation Department said. He said Deepak had developed a unique IED that could be triggered despite the detonating wire being spotted and disconnected.

Deepak also told his interrogators that the Maoist strategy was to place propagandists in lower middle-class suburban areas to transform peoples grievances into revolutionary zeal.

Deepak himself had camped in a tribal-dominated area in Howrah district and worked as a homoeopathic doctor to gain peoples confidence.

Kolkata once more turning Maoist hotbed: jailed leader- Hindustan Times


----------



## fallstuff

India sets target of three years to eliminate threat from Maoists

Jeremy Page in Delhi 







A crude but powerful hand made rocket is stuck in a roadside tree

Maoist rebels who are now active in almost a third of India represent more of a threat than Islamic terrorists, but will be defeated within two to three years, P Chidambaram, Indias Home Minister announced today.

It was the first time that an Indian official had either set a target for defeating the Maoists  also known as Naxals or Naxalites  or rated them a bigger threat to national security than Jihadist militants.

Mr Chidambarams comments came as his government deploys thousands of paramilitary forces in an unprecedented nationwide assault on the Naxalites, who have been fighting to overthrow the government since 1967.

The Home Minister told a media conclave in Delhi that the Maoists and Islamic militants represented the two biggest threats to Indias national security, but the former was the more serious.

Jihadi terrorism can be countered, usually successfully, if you are able to share information and act in real time, he said. But Maoism is an even graver threat.

Manmohan Singh, the Prime Minister, had previously described the Naxalites as the biggest internal threat to Indias security, implying that Pakistan-based militants represented the greater danger.

But India has suffered only one attack by suspected Islamist militants - a bombing in the western city of Poona which killed 12 people last month - since the devastating one on Mumbai in November 2008.

By comparison, Maoist violence claimed 908 lives in India in 2009, the highest since 1971, according to the Home Ministry.

Inspired by the radical leftist ideology of Mao Zedong, the Naxalites launched their rebellion following a peasant uprising in the village of Naxalbari in West Bengal in 1967.

Since then it has grown into a force of about 40,000 permanent armed cadres and 100,000 militia members who control a Red Corridor, consisting mainly of dense forest, stretching from West Bengal to the border of Nepal.

They have killed about 7,500 people since 1998, according to government figures, and held up billions of pounds of potential investment in remote areas rich in natural resources.

Indian security officials also believe that the Naxalites, who claim to be fighting for the rights of the poor, are now planning to expand their activities into major cities including Mumbai and Kolkata.

Mr Chidambaram said the Maoists had a presence in 200 of Indias 626 districts, were capable of striking in 84 districts and virtually dominated 34 districts.

"They have declared a war on the Indian state, he said. They are anti-development. They do not want the poor to be emancipated or become economically free."

He said the Government was willing to hold peace talks with the Maoists, if they renounced violence, but would continue to use force against them if they did not and would defeat them within two to three years.

"We are confident that before the term of UPA II (the Governments second term) ends, we will get rid of Naxals and will have considerably strengthened our security to face any threat," he said.

Link:

India sets target of three years to eliminate threat from Maoists - Times Online


----------



## Lankan Ranger

*India will be able to counter Maoist menace by 2013*

With Maoist violence continuing unabated, Home Minister P Chidambaram has said the country will be able to counter the menace by 2013.

"We must meet the challenge to fight against Maoists and terrorism in the next two-to-three-years. We know it is a big challenge for India, but we will be able to meet the challenge in the next two-to-three years," he said at a function organised by a Business daily in Mumbai last night.

Chidambaram said India is facing another challenge that of preventing criminals making entry into Parliament.

"We are the largest and disciplined democracy in the world. We need honest and decent people to come to Parliament," he said.

India will be able to counter Maoist menace by 2013: PC- Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gowthamraj

Sri Lankan said:


> *India will be able to counter Maoist menace by 2013*
> 
> With Maoist violence continuing unabated, Home Minister P Chidambaram has said the country will be able to counter the menace by 2013.
> 
> "We must meet the challenge to fight against Maoists and terrorism in the next two-to-three-years. We know it is a big challenge for India, but we will be able to meet the challenge in the next two-to-three years," he said at a function organised by a Business daily in Mumbai last night.
> 
> Chidambaram said India is facing another challenge that of preventing criminals making entry into Parliament.
> 
> "We are the largest and disciplined democracy in the world. We need honest and decent people to come to Parliament," he said.
> 
> India will be able to counter Maoist menace by 2013: PC- Hindustan Times



if this happend maoist and other militants both easily eraised


----------



## Kinetic

Gun men with extremism and little supports from the local can only managed to make some menace in jungle areas of eastern India. Outside the area they are like mercenaries. But GoI is to blame more than the Maoist themselves, because they never took any serious actions before 2008. Maoist could be easily destroyed seven years back but instead of that Communists of WB started to treat the whole jungle region as supporters of these out laws resulting increased support for the Maoists. Every commies of India whether they are Lefts or Maoist did only bad to India.

GoI needs both development and force to get rid of this menace.


----------



## Novice09

gowthamraj said:


> if this happend maoist and *islamic* militants both easily eraised



gowthamraj, never associate militancy with religion. Militants have only on religion "KILL INNOCENTS".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## johnny boy

hey most top maoist leaders are either behind bars or dead.operation green hunt has been launched.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Justin Joseph

Maoist are desperate, they are not getting public support despite of their high voltage propaganda.

And the areas under their dominance are shrinking day by day.

If govt. remain firm, don't fall into trap in name of peace talk, the chidambram remain the home minister they will be history for sure and too soon.

And will not able to make come back again.

As, govt. will develop that type of areas on priority building schools, dispensaries, roads, employment guarantee schemes etc.


----------



## manish123

Sri Lankan said:


> *India will be able to counter Maoist menace by 2013*
> 
> With Maoist violence continuing unabated, Home Minister P Chidambaram has said the country will be able to counter the menace by 2013.
> 
> "We must meet the challenge to fight against Maoists and terrorism in the next two-to-three-years. We know it is a big challenge for India, but we will be able to meet the challenge in the next two-to-three years," he said at a function organised by a Business daily in Mumbai last night.
> 
> Chidambaram said India is facing another challenge that of preventing criminals making entry into Parliament.
> 
> "We are the largest and disciplined democracy in the world. We need honest and decent people to come to Parliament," he said.
> 
> India will be able to counter Maoist menace by 2013: PC- Hindustan Times



Countering chinese is enough.Maoist problem will take care of itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## keeninterest

It is very likely that this issue can completely be tackled and done away with by 2014-15, provided Chidambram is around and the central government remains committed and not fall prey to the propaganda unleashed through the so-called _intellectuals_ by the naxals. I think 2013 remains a little too optimistic but to make it a success state governments need to get serious about the situation confronted with or a lot of good work done off late will be lost.

When Chidambram says something that certainly cant be sidelined as a mere rhetoric and this chap knows what he is talking about, and in here come the two important worrisome states of bihar and jharkhand. 

Bihar is due for election in another 8odd months time period and nitish kumar for now is in no mood to commit anything against the naxals so one needs to wait till the new government gets formed by the end of this year as to what would be the real tone taken by the next incoming government, till then atleast for now bihar remains a no action area, there is too much of a political gamble for the NDA government there. 

Sibu soren who sympathizes with the cause of naxals will be hard nut to crack but his love for the CM&#8217;s post is more than that for any other cause and he can do anything if he were to be promised a CM&#8217;s tenure for five years. His is a case of one where one can and should fire from his shoulder but do it with the carrot (CM&#8217;s post) and stick (action against the naxals) theory. One needs him as the CM when this action gains momentum because if he were to be in the opposition he will create a huge stir about the whole issue.

As for the naxal movement in the present context is declining is nothing more than a propaganda; they today have a carder base of over 20,000 people which is dramatic increase with more sitting on the fence ready to join them with north India being the new recruit zone, and operational zone and if they are allowed to go unchecked then uttar pradesh is the next target area.

There has been too much stress on development and force as solutions but those are not the only solutions if we are to have a lasting peaceful solution. Other than the two there is need for social engineering and in here the land reforms with the tribals getting their due and police reforms are the core to a viable solution. Both these very important solutions remains a state subject, but the question is are they honest enough to work it out or is there too much politics at stake, only time will tell but this is a problem which can very well be checked, and I remain an optimist that we will see a declining naxal movement by the mid of this decade.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## manish123

keeninterest said:


> It is very likely that this issue can completely be tackled and done away with by 2014-15, provided Chidambram is around and the central government remains committed and not fall prey to the propaganda unleashed through the so-called _intellectuals_ by the naxals. I think 2013 remains a little too optimistic but to make it a success state governments need to get serious about the situation confronted with or a lot of good work done off late will be lost.
> 
> When Chidambram says something that certainly cant be sidelined as a mere rhetoric and this chap knows what he is talking about, and in here come the two important worrisome states of bihar and jharkhand.
> 
> Bihar is due for election in another 8odd months time period and nitish kumar for now is in no mood to commit anything against the naxals so one needs to wait till the new government gets formed by the end of this year as to what would be the real tone taken by the next incoming government, till then atleast for now bihar remains a no action area, there is too much of a political gamble for the NDA government there.
> 
> Sibu soren who sympathizes with the cause of naxals will be hard nut to crack but his love for the CM&#8217;s post is more than that for any other cause and he can do anything if he were to be promised a CM&#8217;s tenure for five years. His is a case of one where one can and should fire from his shoulder but do it with the carrot (CM&#8217;s post) and stick (action against the naxals) theory. One needs him as the CM when this action gains momentum because if he were to be in the opposition he will create a huge stir about the whole issue.
> 
> As for the naxal movement in the present context is declining is nothing more than a propaganda; they today have a carder base of over 20,000 people which is dramatic increase with more sitting on the fence ready to join them with north India being the new recruit zone, and operational zone and if they are allowed to go unchecked then uttar pradesh is the next target area.
> 
> There has been too much stress on development and force as solutions but those are not the only solutions if we are to have a lasting peaceful solution. Other than the two there is need for social engineering and in here the land reforms with the tribals getting their due and police reforms are the core to a viable solution. Both these very important solutions remains a state subject, but the question is are they honest enough to work it out or is there too much politics at stake, only time will tell but this is a problem which can very well be checked, and I remain an optimist that we will see a declining naxal movement by the mid of this decade.



Sir with all due respect have we been able to solve kashmir issue, in my humble opinion no, all insurgencies can last for so long unless they are externally supported.Hence my comment that if we develop the _capability_ to finger china in the same way this thing will go otherwise we will be talking about this after another decade or so.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## keeninterest

manish123 said:


> Sir with all due respect have we been able to solve kashmir issue, in my humble opinion no, all insurgencies can last for so long unless they are externally supported.Hence my comment that if we develop the _capability_ to finger china in the same way this thing will go otherwise we will be talking about this after another decade or so.



J&K, is a situation well and truly under control, compare it what it was a decade back when there were daily 2or3 terror attacks to what the situation is now, when a terror act gets reported after a lull period of no less than 10-15days at a stretch, compare the causalities both injured and fatal then and now. we tend to talk about J&K more because we have fought wars over that state, pakistan likes to highlight on an international fora and india has them by the neck on terrorism so it suits us and to them to keep it in the news, where as on ground the situation is much different. 

india successfully quelled the khalistan movement, and has had a similar success in tripura with hardly any act of terror reported and chinese remain more involved in the north east, and this when bangaldesh was actively feeding the terror orgs in the NE. 

what you highlight has come across as a success story in assam with the ulfa on a complete back foot post bangladesh pushed off their support to them. there is no one solution to anyone given situation, you have to tackle it differently and customize it as the situation evolves, take the case of nagaland, who would have thought back in the late 90s that a peace process would have yielded us such great benefits, what we need now there is development and the existing terror groups will get more irrelevant.

PS: please, do not address me as sir, i am like you just another member of this forum. thanks.


----------



## IBRIS

Justin Joseph said:


> Maoist are desperate, they are not getting public support despite of their high voltage propaganda.
> 
> And the areas under their dominance are shrinking day by day.
> 
> If govt. remain firm, don't fall into trap in name of peace talk, the chidambram remain the home minister they will be history for sure and too soon.



Maoists got the attention they were seeking from GOI. Now the real A$$ wooping is dispatched by GOI towards jungle's and rural areas. 

These operation will only be successfull if GOI stands by to it's commitment, to pave the way for faster development of infrastructure.

1. Have a proper vision for growth

2. Plan for the long-term 

3. Have commitment and show political will 

4. Give innovative ideas a chance

5. Remove unnecessary controls and roadblocks

6. Boost investors&#8217; confidence

7. Make human capital productive

8. Leave all doors open so that corruption is kept away

9. Spread the value of education and make it compulsory

10. Review and adjust the demand / supply position of infrastructure from time to time.

Once the CRPF gets done with it's operations. They should develop one of the best response teams to these area to expedite issue that needs attention. Neglecting the locals after operations will only make the external forces gain more trust among locals. I got my fingers crossed on Congress keeping their eyes after this maoists menace is over. We all know how lazy our leaders get after they fullfill there election goals.


----------



## prototype

operation geen hunt launched

within days news sarface maoist leader *kishenji* is heavily injured

maoist threat to blow orrisa CM's house

already the half of maoist politburo is behind bars

a desperate attempt by the maoist to stop greenhunt by launching a unilateral ceasefire just days before it,and presenting the govt some unacceptable conditions

these should be totally converted it to a novel-*DESPERATE TIMES-A TRUE MAOIST STORY *


----------



## mr42O

Suspected Maoist rebels have killed at least 10 Indian policemen in a landmine attack in the eastern state of Orissa, officials say.

Another 10 policemen were injured in the explosion, which ripped apart the bus in which they were travelling. 

The blast came as India's home minister reiterated an appeal to the rebels to abandon violence and hold peace talks. 

The rebels are fighting in rural areas to establish communist rule in a large swathe of India. 

More than 6,000 people have died in the 20-year fight. 

*'Cowards'

The Maoists say they are fighting for the rights of the rural poor who they say have been neglected by governments for decades. *

BBC News - Indian police killed in Maoist mine blast in Orissa


----------



## pkd

*Profile: India's Maoist rebels *

India's bloody Maoist insurgency began in the remote forests of the state of West Bengal in the late 1960s.

Decades later Prime Minister Manmohan Singh described it as India's "greatest internal security challenge". 

Maoists are also known as "Naxalites" because of the violent left-wing uprising in 1967, which began in the West Bengal village of Naxalbari. 

Although this was eventually quashed by police, over the years India's Maoists have regrouped and asserted control over vast swathes of land in central and eastern India, establishing a so-called "red corridor". 

This spans the states of Jharkand, West Bengal, Orissa, Bihar, Chhattisgarh and Andhra Pradesh and also reaches into Uttar Pradesh, and Karnataka. 

The Maoists and affiliated groups are thought to control more than one third of India's 600-odd districts. 

And more than 6,000 people have died in the rebels' long fight for communist rule in these states. 

Maoist aims

The Maoists' military leader is Koteshwar Rao, otherwise known as Kishenji. 

Thousands of rebels are said to swell his guerrilla ranks - estimates vary from 10,000 to 20,000 armed fighters. They are said to get most of their weapons by raiding police bases. 

Analysts say the longevity of the Maoist rebellion is partly due to the local support they receive. 

The rebels say they are fighting for the rights of indigenous tribespeople and the rural poor who they say have been neglected by governments for decades. 

Maoists claim to represent local concerns over land ownership and equitable distribution of resources. 

Ultimately they say they want to establish a "communist society" by overthrowing India's "semi-colonial, semi-feudal" form of rule through armed struggle. 

Major rebel attacks

And over the years the Maoists have managed to launch a series of damaging attacks on Indian security forces. 

In 2009, rebels gained virtual control of the Lalgarh district in West Bengal barely 250km (155 miles) from the state capital Calcutta. 

For many months, rebels, supported by local villagers, held hundreds of paramilitary forces at bay. The Maoists declared it to be India's first "liberated zone" but Indian security forces finally overwhelmed the rebels. 

March 2010 saw one of the deadliest attacks on Indian security forces when rebels ambushed paramilitary troops in the dense jungles of central Chhattisgarh state killing at least 72. 

It is thought to be one of the deadliest attacks by the rebels in recent years. 

In 2007, also in Chhattisgarh, Maoist rebels killed 55 policemen in an attack on a remote police outpost. 

Almost every week Maoist rebels are blamed for minor skirmishes and incidents across India's north-east - common tactics include blowing up railway tracks and attacking police stations. 

But the Maoists are now facing India's biggest ever anti-Maoist offensive - Operation Green Hunt. 

Nearly 50,000 federal paramilitary troops and tens of thousands of policemen are taking part in the operation across several states. 

Rebels have vowed to intensify their attacks unless the government halts its offensive against them. 

India's government in turn has pledged to crack down even harder unless rebels renounce violence and enter peace talks. 

Analysts say the chances of dialogue or any kind of rapprochement are slim. 

BBC News - Profile: India's Maoist rebels


----------



## Usama86

Surprisingly Indian media has not yet worked out a Pakistani hand in the maoist uprising. Well i guess they should now understand that the greatest security threat to them is not from Pakistan (or the so called terorist we send them with love) its from within, perhaps something to ponder upon.


----------



## ajpirzada




----------



## KS

AR is jus a self publicity seeking,self promoting anti-Indian,pseudo-secular Hippie Bi***........

whooo...hasn spoke like this before..nd doesnt want to in the future..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

that woman is psycho...............seriously


----------



## psychedelic_renegade

I don't agree with here in many things, and some I do agree. But the problem with this woman is, she talks length about corporate and totalitarianism and if someone says anything against her, she will diss them in a totalitarian way.


----------



## Isaq Khan

@ ajpirzada

sir,

i think there is a separate thread called "India's insurgency problems" and this you tube video belongs to such threads.

The positive thread about India moved or merged but this type of threads, i have counted 3 are still running in this India Defense section.

And this is called spamming and India bashing.

You are requested to move it in the appoperiate thread.

In the hope of fair judgment and justice.

thanks


----------



## Iggy

Her heart bleeds only for a select people..she has nothing to say when 76 of the CRPF jawans were killed by the Maosists nor her heart bleeds..she is saying about slaughtering of muslims in Gujrat but ignore the facts that many Hindus are also been slaughtered there..may be talking about a majority community wont gave her much recoganition around the world..and about Tatas and Ambanis saying Modi as a future prime minister..he is governing a state which is the most posperous in India the way Gujrat grows under him is what she ignored delibartely..and about the MoUs sighned by the government..why she is ignoring the facts that when these companies come there are lots of tribals and villagers who are going to benefit from it..lots of job oppurtunites are to be created..Income from mining doesnt represent the growth of the country??whats the logic in it??


----------



## shiningindia

The detection of the presence of Naxalites of the Communist Party of India (Maoist) in New Delhi persuades one to wonder if it is turning into an established safe-home. Also, because the rebels have not committed any action in Delhi, the police may not have, possibly, paid adequate attention to understanding the rebels, their motives and modus operandi. The arrest of a few Maoist leaders and activists since September 2009 is, perhaps, the tip of the ice berg of the Maoist presence and activities in Delhi, and, therefore, the police would have to prepare themselves urgently in facing and defeating the Maoist challenge.

Polit Bureau member Kobad Ghandy was the highest ranking leader arrested in Delhi, on September 20, 2009. He was arrested following a tip-off by the Special Intelligence Branch (SIB), the elite anti-Naxal intelligence-wing of Andhra Pradesh Police, which has turned into a role model for the other affected States. Investigations following Ghandys arrest are now leading the police to some more Maoists.

On March 23, 2010, Lakkaraju Satyanarayana Murty (LSN) was officially arrested in Hyderabad, the capital of Andhra Pradesh. He was believed to have been picked up from Delhi a few days earlier. LSNs interrogation led to the detention and subsequent release of Sunil Mandiwal, a college teacher. On April 28, a trade union leader, his wife and another associate were arrested. Possibly, a few more Maoists could be arrested in the weeks and months ahead, while many more would try to cover up their trail and move out of Delhi.

In fact, the role of the Maoists was suspected in the strike in 2005 at the Honda factory located in Gurgaon, in the National Capital Region (NCR). After that, for a very long time, little was heard about the Maoist presence in Delhi. Also, little is known of the leaders who are trying to build a base and spread the Maoist ideology in Delhi. According to well-informed sources, the Maoists have formed a State Committee comprising six members to spearhead the movement in Delhi. This has been in operation since, at least, the past four to five years. It is believed that Maoist Central Committee member Sukanth has been entrusted with the task of guiding the Delhi State Committee.

There is nothing unique about the Maoist presence in a city like Delhi, other than that it is the national capital. The Maoist urban presence has already been detected in various cities and towns across the country  in Mumabi, Chennai, Kolkata, Bangalore, Pune, Nagpur, Surat, Bhopal, Indore, Jabalpur, Rourkela, Bhubaneshwar, etc.

Moreover, since September 2005 there have been reports of Maoist activities in places which are a few hours drive away from Delhi, in Haryana, in Jind, Kaithal, Kurukshetra Yamunanagar, Hisar, Rohtak and Sonepat. In June 2009, Haryana police claimed to have arrested eight important Maoists in Kurukshetra, including Pradeep Kumar, the Haryana state secretary of the CPI (Maoist). Besides, the police also claimed that the Maoists have formed a number of front organizations in Haryana, viz. Shivalik Jansangharsh Manch, Lal Salam, Jagrook Chhatar Morcha, Krantikari Majdoor Kisan Union, Jan Adhikari Surakhsa Samiti and Shivalik Jansangharsh Manch.

The Maoists, at the Unity Congress held in January 2007, decided to spread their movement to urban areas. In this wake, the Congress also created a five member sub-committee  known as Urban Sub-Committee (USCO) -- with Ghandy as its head, and tasked it with preparing a plan. Perhaps, this was submitted to the all-powerful Central Committee in September 2007. This plan is known as the Urban Perspective Plan.

The Urban Movement has a defined role in the political and military strategy of the CPI (Maoist). According to the CPI (Maoist),  being the centres of concentration of the industrial proletariat, urban areas play an important part within the political strategy of the new Democratic Revolution. The Maoists envisage that they would mobilise and organise the industrial workers and channel them towards playing leadership role in organising the agrarian revolution by sending  advanced detachment to the rural areas. The role of the Urban Movement within the military strategy of the Maoists has been best explained by Mao Tse Tung thus: the final objective of the revolution is the capture of the cities, the enemys main bases and this objective cannot be achieved without adequate work in the cities. The CPI (Maoist) holds that [they] should, by building up a strong urban movement, ensure that the urban masses contribute to creating the conditions that will obtain success for the armed struggle in the countryside.

In the Maoist scheme of things, the objectives/tasks of the Urban Movement could be classified under three broad heads or categories: (a) mobilise and organise the basic masses and build the party on that basis; (b) build the United Front; and (c) Military tasks.

The Maoists contend that the urban movement should be conducted through various types of mass organisations; the wider the organisations, the better. These organisations are of different types  secret revolutionary mass organisations, open and semi-open revolutionary mass organisations, open legal mass organisations which are not directly linked to the CPI (Maoist). The last of these would include Maoist-inspired cover organisations and legal, democratic organisations.

It is fairly easy for the Maoists to establish bases in urban areas. As a well-known authority of the Maoist movement, K. Srinivas Reddy, told this author, because of the anonymity it accords, it becomes easy for the Maoists to stay and operate in urban centres. Urban presence for the Maoists has the utility of (a) providing a place for rest and recuperation, (b) arranging for logistics and (c) mobilising students, youth and industrial workers.

More importantly, if and when the Urban Movement catches on among the industrial workers, the state will have to deal with possible sabotage activities and workers/ industrial unrest. When the Urban Movement becomes strong, the state will then also have to deal with urban terrorism.

Maoists in Delhi: Is the Police Prepared? | Institute for Defence Studies and Analyses


----------



## Evil Flare

do Maoist have Peoples Support in Delhi ?


----------



## Xeric

DAWN.COM | Front Page | Maoists give Pakistan a breather

* Maoists give Pakistan a breather*

By Jawed Naqvi
Friday, 07 May, 2010 

NEW DELHI, May 6: As an Indian judge closed a sordid chapter in Delhis ties with Islamabad on Thursday by handing the death sentence to the sole surviving Pakistani gunman involved in the November 2008 carnage in Mumbai, the Indian government signalled that a more serious threat to the countrys internal security came from a Maoist rebellion raging in central and eastern India, not from across the border.

In an unusual advisory that seemed to presage the governments shift in focus away from Pakistan, whose foreign minister is widely expected to resume talks with his Indian counterpart later this month, the Indian home ministry warned that it was the Maoists that planned to overthrow the Indian state in a bloody revolt, currently located in the central Indian forests.

In a day-long marathon centred on the death sentence by a Mumbai special court, TV channels speculated what its fallout would be on Indias relations with Pakistan.

However, in the post-Thimphu atmosphere of mild hope when the two prime ministers signalled a resumption of a new round of talks between their officials, there was little to analyse except to follow their lead. Pakistans progress with the prosecution of Mumbai terror masterminds named in the judgment will be watched by New Delhi. However, a subtle change of emphasis in the home ministrys reminder on Thursday in which it described Maoists not as as leftwing extremists which it usually does, but as terrorists  a term almost completely reserved so far to describe Muslim militants and their sympathisers -- the government indicated its changed priority. In its crosshairs were liberal intellectuals, who received a dire warning.

It has come to the notice of the government that some Maoist leaders have been directly contacting certain...intellectuals to propagate their ideology and persuade them to take steps as would provide support to the CPI (Maoist) ideology, the home ministry said.

It warned that under the Unlawful Activities Act of 1967, any person who commits the offence of supporting such a terrorist organisation with inter alia intention to further the activities of such terrorist organisations would be liable to be punished with imprisonment for a term not exceeding ten years or with fine or with both. General public are informed to be extremely vigilant of the propaganda of CPI (Maoist) and not unwittingly become a victim of such propaganda.

The Indian home ministry emphasised that the Communist Party of India (Maoist) and all its formations are terrorist organisations whose sole aim is armed overthrow of the Indian state and that they have no place in Indias parliamentary democracy.

It said CPI (Maoist) continued to kill innocent civilians including tribals in cold blood and destroy crucial infrastructure like roads, culverts, school buildings... to prevent development from reaching these under-developed areas. It is almost certain that the imminent talks with Pakistan will widen the discussion to a whole range of issues dogging bilateral ties, while the definition of terrorism expands to include matters closer to home.


----------



## shiningindia

Aamir Zia said:


> do Maoist have Peoples Support in Delhi ?



yes ! some political leaders supports Maoist. Maoist is in india bcoz some politician support them only for vote bank. i will not surprised whenever maoist attack in delhi.
i am not posting maoist supporter politilian but every indian knows there name. they sell there country only power,money and vote bank.


----------



## genetic_nomad

Aamir Zia said:


> do Maoist have Peoples Support in Delhi ?



it cannot be ruled out, it would be scary proposition


----------



## U-571

good thing they are doing to hang kasab, india is supposed to follow the western/american type of democracy where the maximum punishment is imprisonment for llife, by hanging kasab they are removing all evidance which may indeed prove him to be an indian.

pakistan should take this to the security council and say that the matter is controvercial that kasab is pakistani and more efforts should be made from indian side to resolve this case in the positive manner rather just hanging the culprit.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

symbollically, when you hang someone; you turn him/her into a martyr. Look at Saddam Hussein as an example.

They are doing Kasab a favour, he's probably getting what he wanted in the first place. As for indian interests, that's another story 

keep Kashmir on the back-burner, then the status-quo will prevail!


in the meanwhile, they will protest arms sales to Pakistan; they will try to play their cards. We'll always be one step ahead. It's an advantage when you are a smaller country with fewer resources --especially financial. Makes you think a lot stronger and more precisely. But while all this goes down, naxalites will just grow more and more --as they seem to be doing.

even 2 years ago, i didnt even know what is ''naxal''

now every single day, they wage attacks against the state. The nature of their attacks are becoming more brazen.

hindustany insist its a mere social issue, and that they are more a nuissance than a threat. That sentiment wasnt echoed by PM Singh, but at different forums, indians have different teleprompts and speeches prepared. 

many hats of all colours in the wardrobe


----------



## Hulk

@Abu Kashmir is already lost case, terrorist attack does not change thinking of government. Pakistan had many more but still how much has changed.


----------



## Paksindhi

MY ENEMY'S ENEMEY IS MY FRIEND


----------



## Skeptic

U-571 said:


> good thing they are doing to hang kasab, india is supposed to follow the western/american type of democracy where the maximum punishment is imprisonment for llife, by hanging kasab they are removing all evidance which may indeed prove him to be an indian.
> 
> pakistan should take this to the security council and say that the matter is controvercial that kasab is pakistani and more efforts should be made from indian side to resolve this case in the positive manner rather just hanging the culprit.



Off topic reply to an off topic post: Support Kasab and Pakistan's reputation in International forums will take a severe beating. 

Secondly India has a provision for Capital Punishment but reserved only for rarest of rare cases - which his indeed is.

A full trial has been conducted and Kasab has been found guilty and we dont have a tradition of "fixing" judicial decisions.

Kasab even in his innovative best never retreated from his origin being Pakistani - A fact accepted by Pakistan Govt as well. If you have more trusted sources to confirm - I'll give you an advice - start ignoring those voices in your head.

Dont worry matter will soon be reaching international forums when India will seek punishment to other several Pakistanis captured in Pakistan and some who have escaped being arrested and now are excreting Jihadi vomit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shiningindia

genetic_nomad said:


> it cannot be ruled out, it would be scary proposition



killer indian government. actually they are killing innocent people and crpf man not maoist.


----------



## ramu

U-571 said:


> good thing they are doing to hang kasab, india is supposed to follow the western/american type of democracy where the maximum punishment is imprisonment for llife, by hanging kasab they are *removing all evidance which may indeed prove him to be an indian *.



You don't get it do you ? Pakistan in no uncertain terms has admitted that Kasab is a Pakistani. If you still want to argue : There is no cure for the retarded. 



> pakistan should take this to the security council and say that the matter is controvercial that kasab is pakistani and more efforts should be made from indian side to resolve this case in the positive manner rather just hanging the culprit.



And the positive manner is ?


----------



## bluefox

U-571 said:


> good thing they are doing to hang kasab, india is supposed to follow the western/american type of democracy where the maximum punishment is imprisonment for llife, by hanging kasab they are removing all evidance which may indeed prove him to be an indian.
> 
> pakistan should take this to the security council and say that the matter is controvercial that kasab is pakistani and more efforts should be made from indian side to resolve this case in the positive manner rather just hanging the culprit.



seems like u have woke from zaid hamid's bed who said ajmal is amar singh and he is a sikh.

well even if one considers ur 1st para to be correct then comes next Question ?? security council?? and u think india will listen to UN security council in its internal judicial matters ...Sadly dude on ur eastern part of the border lies a country which doenot rely on UN to probe cases as u ppl have done with benazir's case..


----------



## bluefox

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> symbollically, when you hang someone; you turn him/her into a martyr. Look at Saddam Hussein as an example.
> 
> They are doing Kasab a favour, he's probably getting what he wanted in the first place. As for indian interests, that's another story
> 
> keep Kashmir on the back-burner, then the status-quo will prevail!
> 
> 
> in the meanwhile, they will protest arms sales to Pakistan; they will try to play their cards. We'll always be one step ahead. It's an advantage when you are a smaller country with fewer resources --especially financial. Makes you think a lot stronger and more precisely. But while all this goes down, naxalites will just grow more and more --as they seem to be doing.
> 
> even 2 years ago, i didnt even know what is ''naxal''
> 
> now every single day, they wage attacks against the state. The nature of their attacks are becoming more brazen.
> 
> hindustany insist its a mere social issue, and that they are more a nuissance than a threat. That sentiment wasnt echoed by PM Singh, but at different forums, indians have different teleprompts and speeches prepared.
> 
> many hats of all colours in the wardrobe



Ok so by ur logic even shariat gives martyrdom to all the rapists ,murderers??

Yes dear ur pakistan always stays a step ahead y not ,stay ahead man not only ahead of india u guys are also ahead of the US ,but one question where is that 1 sep ahead pakistan??d current status of pak is like 100 steps behind..so wake up and stop ur silly rhetoric,it is a fact that no body on this planet can change the current borders of india..


----------



## notsuperstitious

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> symbollically, when you hang someone; you turn him/her into a martyr. Look at Saddam Hussein as an example.
> 
> They are doing Kasab a favour, he's probably getting what he wanted in the first place. As for indian interests, that's another story
> 
> keep Kashmir on the back-burner, then the status-quo will prevail!
> 
> 
> in the meanwhile, they will protest arms sales to Pakistan; they will try to play their cards. We'll always be one step ahead. It's an advantage when you are a smaller country with fewer resources --especially financial. Makes you think a lot stronger and more precisely. But while all this goes down, naxalites will just grow more and more --as they seem to be doing.
> 
> even 2 years ago, i didnt even know what is ''naxal''
> 
> now every single day, they wage attacks against the state. The nature of their attacks are becoming more brazen.
> 
> hindustany insist its a mere social issue, and that they are more a nuissance than a threat. That sentiment wasnt echoed by PM Singh, but at different forums, indians have different teleprompts and speeches prepared.
> 
> many hats of all colours in the wardrobe




Hey thinktanki, stop misspelling india's name on all threads on prupose. Post reported.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

Back to Maoists, shall we?


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

bluefox said:


> Ok so by ur logic even shariat gives martyrdom to all the rapists



the punishment for rape (classified same as adultery AKA zina) is stoning if perpetrator is married; 100 lashes and imprisonment if non-married

there is no hanging for rape



> murderers??



death is granted for murder, methods may vary --it isnt always hanging; and in place of appeal/parole, the family of the victim can opt for either blood money or genuine forgiveness.



so much for bringing up the Shariat example 



> Yes dear ur pakistan always stays a step ahead y not ,stay ahead man not only ahead of india u guys are also ahead of the US ,but one question where is that 1 sep ahead pakistan??d current status of pak is like 100 steps behind



Due to poor leadership and poor security environment, yes we have gone steps back. In many ways, we are going steps forward.


By the way, you do not need to call me ''dear'' -- i don't know you and you don't know me. 




> so wake up and stop ur silly rhetoric,it is a fact that no body on this planet can change the current borders of india..



Kashmir is not indian, so you don't need to worry about borders. As for indian border, the only people that can change the border is people from within the country 

you can break and dismantle your borders to your hearts content...as long as it has no effect on us or other countries in the sub-continent, few would care


----------



## genetic_nomad

the maoist issue is a complex issue guys, I feel for their problems but I disdain their methods. blowing up roads, schools and hospitals that are trying to connect these backward places to mainstream simply defies logic.
resorting to violence will only make things difficult for them, and god forbid if they strike major cities the govt would come under intense pressure to go tit-for-tat leading to a vicious cycle.
PC rightly said that we can resolve issues once they stop the violence (not give up arms). It's a sad state of affairs indeed

Edit: Just wanted to add that resorting to violence hasn't helped India and Pakistan , neither would it help Maoists.


----------



## Bang Galore

U-571 said:


> good thing they are doing to hang kasab,



Glad you agree.



> india is supposed to follow the western/*america*n type of democracy where the maximum punishment is imprisonment for llife,



Tell that to the Americans who execute far more people than India does.




> *by hanging kasa*b they are *removing all evidance *which may indeed prove him to be an indian.



Actually, when that does happen all we will be doing is removing some scum from the face of the earth.



> *pakistan should take this to the security counci*l and say that the matter is controvercial that kasab is pakistani and more efforts should be made from indian side to resolve this case in the positive manner rather just hanging the culprit.



I agree. We are all in need of a few laughs. 



Abu Zolfiqar said:


> symbollically, when you hang someone; you turn him/her into a martyr.



We don't mind him becoming a martyr _*symbolically*_ as long as he is turned to worm feed practically.



> They are doing Kasab a favour, he's probably getting what he wanted in the first place.



So why are you so upset?



> As for indian interests, that's another story



It will indeed be a bleak day when we need to have you look out for India's interest.




> keep Kashmir on the back-burner, then the status-quo will prevail!



Back burner or front burner, the basics of the status quo will not change.




> in the meanwhile, they will protest arms sales to Pakistan; they will try to play their cards.



Yup! that's what we will do, do you think that we will only play with your cards?



> We'll always be one step ahead.



That's okay with us. Just be careful that you don't take that step into a well.




> *It's an advantage when you are a smaller country with **fewer resources --especially financial.* Makes you think a *lot stronger *and more precisely.



Interesting theory. You must follow a different theory of finance from everyone else.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Prometheus

> *Maoists kill six civilians in Chhattisgarh*
> Raipur: Maoist guerrillas have killed six civilians, including a village head, in Chhattisgarh's Rajnandgaon district on charges of spying, police said Sunday.
> 
> The bodies of the six people were found dumped in a forested area of Manpur locality in Uchapur village in Rajnandgaon, about 175 km from here, Chhattisgarh Director General of Police Vishwa Ranjan said.
> 
> The victims included a village sarpanch (head) who was abducted early this week along with five others by armed Maoists on charges of spying for the police. All the bodies were found with their throats slit.
> 
> The latest terrorist act of the Maoists targeting civilians has created panic among the residents of Rajnandgaon that borders Maharashtra's Gadchiroli district.
> 
> The state has witnessed a spurt in Maoist violence in recent months with the rebels carrying out the biggest ever attack April 6 in Dantewada district when Maoists massacred 76 security personnel. This was followed by another attack May 8 in Bijapur district in which eight Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) troopers were killed when their vehicle was blown up by the guerrillas.


Maoists kill six civilians in Chhattisgarh


----------



## psychedelic_renegade

> death is granted for murder, methods may vary --it isnt always hanging; and in place of appeal/parole, the family of the victim can opt for either blood money or genuine forgiveness.
> 
> 
> 
> so much for bringing up the Shariat example



But that doesn't answer the question if Sharia declares them as martyr, does it?


----------



## psychedelic_renegade

Maoist problem has been ignored for too long, it's been there since 70s, and tribal insurgency/war predates mao by almost two centuries, the problem is now the so called maoists do not care for tribal anymore, they want power by the virtue of gun. Our soft spoken intellectuals who are supporting maoist should keep it in mind the way mao got rid of these so called intellectuals once he came to power. But perhaps they are gonna be among the firsts to flee from India if ever some communist regime succeed to rule the land.


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen




----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen




----------



## below_freezing

well, the upper class rich indians with US/UK passports don't seem to understand the plight of the lower class.

how would you feel as a farmer in rural india whose land was going to be taken over by a giant corporation? thanks to systemic poverty, you can't read. your land, the only source of income, is going to be gone. if you try to protest the police beat you down. what option is there besides either wait to die on the streets, or take up the gun and fight for your freedom?


----------



## sohan

I don't believe this,

A Chinese talking about human rights. What a joke.


----------



## wangrong

sohan said:


> I don't believe this,
> 
> A Chinese talking about human rights. What a joke.



yes ,it is a joke

*the right to subsistence is the most important of all human rights*


----------



## KS

yeah go tell that to all the farmers in China whose lands were taken for the SEZ and to those who lost their lands building all ur dams etc.


----------



## gpit

sohan said:


> I don't believe this,
> 
> A Chinese talking about human rights. What a joke.



Indeed a joke! And couldn&#8217;t believe in 2010, such a joke can still perpetuate on the land of Bharat!

In Hindu caste system, only certain groups of people can entertain certain privileges. Lower castes are not supposed to talk things such as human rights, because they don&#8217;t deserve human rights. *In upper caste&#8217;s inhuman eyes and twisted brains, human rights, including the discussion of it, are reserved only for upper castes.* 

Shadowed under such a backward and medieval mentality, number of billionaires in India with per capita GDP only one third of that of China, surpasses that in Japan the wealthiest country in Asia, while 2 million Indian children die every year as India&#8217;s economy &#8220;booms&#8221;.

Now if you limit your human rights only to upper caste, there is no question that vast lower caste, the suffered, will revolt and thus forms the Naxalites. That's the *root cause *of your Maoist problem.

In fact, India, especially in NE of India, has the worst human rights record of all countries in the world, ten times, if not one hundred times, worse than that in China!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## below_freezing

India says that IT represents shining india.

An equal number of starving children die per year as all IT professionals in india added together.

So why can't we say that starving children represents India?


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

caste system is the closest thing to apartheid that i can think of

such a backwards and medieval system. Thank God I dont have to worry about it here in this country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS

gpit said:


> Indeed a joke! And couldnt believe in 2010, such a joke can still perpetuate on the land of Bharat!
> 
> In Hindu caste system, only certain groups of people can entertain certain privileges. Lower castes are not supposed to talk things such as human rights, because they dont deserve human rights. *In upper castes inhuman eyes and twisted brains, human rights, including the discussion of it, are reserved only for upper castes.*
> 
> Shadowed under such a backward and medieval mentality, number of billionaires in India with per capita GDP only one third of that of China, surpasses that in Japan the wealthiest country in Asia, while 2 million Indian children die every year as Indias economy booms.
> 
> Now if you limit your human rights only to upper caste, there is no question that vast lower caste, the suffered, will revolt and thus forms the Naxalites. That's the *root cause *of your Maoist problem.
> 
> In fact, India, especially in NE of India, has the worst human rights record of all countries in the world, ten times, if not one hundred times, worse than that in China!




Oh yeh...but we dont crush young students protesting peacefully for democracy under tank tracks.

And if u a US citizen...dont u dare open ur mouth abt Human rights killing millions of Innocent Red Indians as if they were animals.
We Indians,Chinese are living on our own land..but u US are living on land that is stained by the blood of the natives.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.R.

Karthic Sri said:


> Oh yeh...but we dont crush young students protesting peacefully for democracy under tank tracks.
> 
> And if u a US citizen...dont u dare open ur mouth abt Human rights killing millions of Innocent Red Indians as if they were animals.
> We Indians,Chinese are living on our own land..but u US are living on land that is stained by the blood of the natives.



well said....


----------



## Iggy

Karthic Sri said:


> Oh yeh...but we dont crush young students protesting peacefully for democracy under tank tracks.
> 
> And if u a US citizen...dont u dare open ur mouth abt Human rights killing millions of Innocent Red Indians as if they were animals.
> We Indians,Chinese are living on our own land..but u US are living on land that is stained by the blood of the natives.



He is no US guy..he is Chinese who lives in US ...


----------



## Iggy

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> caste system is the closest thing to apartheid that i can think of
> 
> such a backwards and medieval system. Thank God I dont have to worry about it here in this country.



Are you come here to troll only??so much for a think tank...caste system is bad i agree..but this is not because of caste system..these people are not benefited from the economic devalopment of India..they are mainly illitrate and from backward areas...some one can easily misguided them abpout social equality and all others if maoism rule the country..in reality you know its not practicable as we seen in China..well you have to worry about other things in your country right??so you are also not residing in a heaven..


----------



## samika

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> caste system is the closest thing to apartheid that i can think of
> 
> such a backwards and medieval system. Thank God I dont have to worry about it here in this country.



Yes, as you should worry about those stupid suicide bombers.

How does it feel when your own people kill you to impose stupid laws, beat your women, blow up schools?

Thank God I am not in a country of suicide bombers..


----------



## Iggy

gpit said:


> Indeed a joke! And couldnt believe in 2010, such a joke can still perpetuate on the land of Bharat!
> 
> In Hindu caste system, only certain groups of people can entertain certain privileges. Lower castes are not supposed to talk things such as human rights, because they dont deserve human rights. *In upper castes inhuman eyes and twisted brains, human rights, including the discussion of it, are reserved only for upper castes.*



its funny you become an expert about India by reading all the blogs of some internet jungies..forget about Hindu caste system the lower caste people are enjoying certain benefits on my country..there are jobs and educational seats reserved for them..Former President K.R.Narayanan is from a lower caste Hindu..the member of this forum Iron man is a lowercaste Hindu..there are many millionares in my country who is from lower caste..In my home town one of the richest guy and a great enterprenur is a low caste Hindu..so keep your bullshit with your self..they have every chance to become what they want in my country..



> Shadowed under such a backward and medieval mentality, number of billionaires in India with per capita GDP only one third of that of China, surpasses that in Japan the wealthiest country in Asia, while 2 million Indian children die every year as Indias economy booms.



wow nice theory you got..do you feel yourself stupid whn you wrote this..also remember when did you start economic reforms and when did we started it.then you will get an answer..well if your intention was trolling only..then i cant help you



> Now if you limit your human rights only to upper caste, there is no question that vast lower caste, the suffered, will revolt and thus forms the Naxalites. That's the *root cause *of your Maoist problem.



Tell me some thing..did you ever visited India?you are become a joke to us with these comments..


> In fact, India, especially in NE of India, has the worst human rights record of all countries in the world, ten times, if not one hundred times, worse than that in China!



Yea yea..china is all honey and milk..read some links given by Deepak about how you conducted Olympics and there are some news about how your officials implementing one child policy..then you will never hold your head high nor talk about human rights if you have any dignity left

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gpit

Karthic Sri said:


> Oh yeh...but we dont crush young students protesting peacefully for democracy under tank tracks.



You crush 2 million innocent children per year who never even protested.



> And if u a US citizen...dont u dare open ur mouth abt Human rights killing millions of Innocent Red Indians as if they were animals.
> We Indians,Chinese are living on our own land..but u US are living on land that is stained by the blood of the natives.



Guess what your ignorant bigot, I never stop criticizing the killing of Native Indians on this land, never stop criticizing slavery system on this land, unlike your clownish jingoistic fools! No wonder India is so backward compared with US...

Just read my posts, Im still crying out for human rights on this land, even it is million times better than yours ugly.

What a joke! 

Just look at how you still discriminate NE Mongoloids...Won't be surprised if whole NE will be teemed with maoists one day...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Creder

actually kathric, i find US and Canada to be the most concerned societies about natives..do you have any idea how much money government of canada gives to natives ? and they waste it all on booze


----------



## gpit

seiko said:


> its funny you become an expert about India by reading all the blogs of some internet jungies..forget about Hindu caste system the lower caste people are enjoying certain benefits on my country..there are jobs and educational seats reserved for them..Former President K.R.Narayanan is from a lower caste Hindu..the member of this forum Iron man is a lowercaste Hindu..there are many millionares in my country who is from lower caste..In my home town one of the richest guy and a great enterprenur is a low caste Hindu..so keep your bullshit with your self..they have every chance to become what they want in my country..
> 
> 
> 
> wow nice theory you got..do you feel yourself stupid whn you wrote this..also remember when did you start economic reforms and when did we started it.then you will get an answer..well if your intention was trolling only..then i cant help you
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me some thing..did you ever visited India?you are become a joke to us with these comments..
> 
> 
> Yea yea..china is all honey and milk..read some links given by Deepak about how you conducted Olympics and there are some news about how your officials implementing one child policy..then you will never hold your head high nor talk about human rights if you have any dignity left



How foolish are some of your remarks!

Mr. Obama is an elected president, does that mean there is no discrimination against black?

Watch out your logic!

Abuse of human rights in China doesn't justify abuse of human rights in India. Simple like that!

The bottom line is that there is no Maoist in China, all in India. 

*One doesen't have to be in India to know that.* Anyone with IQ below 80 would also know that. Why not you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## new wave

Indian Cabinet torn over sending fighter planes after the Maoist rebels - Times Online
May 18, 2010


*Palaniappan Chidambaram, the Indian Home Minister, believes that air power is essential to defeat the Maoists*

*India faces a dilemma as it considers whether to deploy the air force against homegrown Maoist rebels after their latest bloody attack yesterday, this time on civilians as well as security forces. *

*P. Chidambaram, the hawkish Home Minister, believes that air power is essential to defeat the Maoists*  also known as Naxalites  who have been fighting since 1967 and are now considered a greater threat than Jihadist groups. 

*The chief ministers of all of the worst-affected states also want air support against the rebels, who have a presence in 20 of Indias 28 states and control a corridor of jungle from the east coast to the Nepalese border. *

*Most security officials and experts agree, saying that Operation Green Hunt  an unprecedented nationwide campaign launched last year with about 58,000 federal paramilitary troops  is doomed to failure otherwise. *

*They cite yesterdays landmine attack, which killed 35 police and civilians on a bus in the central state of Chhattisgarh, and another ambush that killed 75 paramilitary police in the same area last month. *

*Yet Mr Chidambaram, for all his many talents, seems unable to convince his colleagues in the Cabinet, and the upper echelons of the ruling Congress party, including, it seems, the party leader, Sonia Gandhi. *

He made that clear today in several television interviews, where he explained that he had been given a limited mandate to tackle the Maoists and was pushing for his remit to be expanded. 

*The main issue seems to be his colleagues reluctance to deploy the armed forces against their own people in such a vast area  effectively admitting that there is a civil war raging across a third of Indian territory. *

*Even if the air force is limited to surveillance and logistics, as Mr Chidambaram suggests, they fear that it will soon end up carrying out airstrikes on the Naxalites, especially if its jets come under attack. *

*They rightly worry about civilian casualties*  not least because the air force is designed more for carpet bombing Pakistan than carrying out surgical strikes on tiny rebel encampments in the jungle. 

*They also worry that they would have to extend the unpopular Armed Forces Special Powers Act, which protects the armed forces from prosecution in Kashmir and the northeast, to much of the rest of the country. *

*There are, however, deeper reasons for their intransigence, chiefly a desire to appear pro-poor before local elections and an instinctive sympathy for left-wing politics which dates back to Jawaharlal Nehru, Indias first prime minister. *

Mr Chidambarams strong-armed approach has come under increasing criticism in the past few months from a lobby of left-leaning intellectuals and artists, including the writer Arundhati Roy. 

*They say that the government should call off Operation Green Hunt and address the poor governance, corruption and poverty that drive landless labourers and poor farmers to join the Naxalites. *

*Mrs Gandhi added her voice to that lobby last week when she wrote an article in the Congress party journal calling for the Government to tackle the root causes of the conflict.* 

It was as close to outright criticism of Mr Chidambaram that she has ever come. 

*When the Cabinet discusses the issue this week, Mr Chidambaram will argue that the problem is indeed rooted in poor governance, corruption and poverty but those are problems that will take decades to resolve. The short and medium-term priority, he will say, is to prevent the Maoists from killing more police and civilians. *

*The idea of the Indian Air Force flying missions against its own people is understandably repellent, and should be considered only as a last resort, but after ignoring the Maoist threat for so long the Government may not have any choice. *


----------



## Creder

air power will just make them go even more nuts, they have public sympathy right now..you attack them and you will fuel that sympathy not to mention the casualties will have a toll of their own

The worst part might be it effecting India's booming economy and what-not


----------



## EyelessInGaza

Fighter planes....madness.

These bastard politician first mess up, then these bastard politicians can't seem to find a solution, then these bastard politicians want, by sending in the army, to destroy the reputation of what is still one of the finest public institutions in India - our armed forces.

Apart from the fact that the army/ air force are trained to kill everything that moves; it will end up creating a bigger mess.


----------



## Creder

The biggest mess will be when fighters bomb the tribal areas..as per sparklingaway's article major Raw materials are being mined by the companies from these areas..forget fighter planes, even a low level operation there could stir up serious troubles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TechLahore

EyelessInGaza said:


> Fighter planes....madness.
> 
> These bastard politician first mess up, then these bastard politicians can't seem to find a solution, then these bastard politicians want, by sending in the army, to destroy the reputation of what is still one of the finest public institutions in India - our armed forces.
> 
> Apart from the fact that the army/ air force are trained to kill everything that moves; it will end up creating a bigger mess.



So what is the solution then? The Maoists appear to be significantly emboldened now and are campaigning not just for their rights, but also for a change in India's government. Should peace deals be negotiated with the Maoists?


----------



## Creder

TechLahore said:


> So what is the solution then? The Maoists appear to be significantly emboldened now and are campaigning not just for their rights, but also for a change in India's government. Should peace deals be negotiated with the Maoists?



*
Naxal leader rejects Govt's offer for talks*​


> New Delhi: Even as the Home Minister P Chidambarm offers talks to the Naxals to bring about an end to their relentless violence, the Naxals have rejected the ceasefire offer on CNN-IBN.
> 
> Naxal area commander in the Chattisgarh- Ramanna, CPI (M) Special Zonal Committee, speaking exclusively to CNN-IBN has said: The Government should first stop operation Green Hunt.
> 
> Regarding, Sundays massacre in Dantewada where 35 were killed, including civilians, the Maoists are saying that they did not target civilians. They say their target were Koya Commanders.
> 
> 
> CNN-IBN correspondent Rupashree Nanda spoke with Ramanna from Bastar.
> 
> CNN-IBN: What you have to say about yesterday's (Sunday) killing of civilians?
> 
> Ramanna: It is alleged that Maoists targeted civilians. Our target was Koya Commanders. Our aim was precise and correct. Sixteen Koya Commanders are dead. Police were using civilians as human shields.
> 
> CNN-IBN: Are you saying that you did the right thing in killing innocent people?
> 
> Ramanna: Our target was not civilians. Our target was the Koya Commanders. The administration used civilians as human shields, so they got killed. But I regret this.
> 
> CNN-IBN: Are you ready to give up violence and accept the offer for talks?
> 
> Ramanna: *Our party has already responded to Chidambaram's offer. The Government did not believe us. There is a heavy presence of security forces here and their atrocities are continuing every day. When villagers are fleeing, what is the purpose of talks?
> *
> CNN-IBN: Don't you think that it's worth giving talks a chance?
> 
> Ramanna: First the administration has to stop Operation Green Hunt and create an atmosphere of peace. We cannot give up our weapons. We are not ready to give up our weapons.



I think they`re pissed of on being ignored and that is true even the members here swooped it under the carpet..lets see now they`re making themselves heard


----------



## EyelessInGaza

TechLahore said:


> So what is the solution then? The Maoists appear to be significantly emboldened now and are campaigning not just for their rights, but also for a change in India's government. Should peace deals be negotiated with the Maoists?



I am a _do take ka_ armchair strategist, but here's my take:

First the perspective: I think(from the little news available) that this movement represents a significant shift in revolutionary capabilities - company sized groups, with matching logistics and weaponised support. Plus the ability to 'melt into the background' easily.

This IIRC is the first time it's happened in independent India; even the north east saw some militias but not at all on this scale and sophistication.

There's a cynical and short-medium term response and a long term response. The long term response has to do with economic development, political representation, education and a better living standard - but these are cliches even while being completely apt. I won't go there, we all know about the ideal solutions.

The cynical and short-medium term response would entail:

1. Getting para military forces up to speed to operate in these areas. Create special company, regiment sized groups that can operate confidently in that terrain.

2. Heavy recruitment from the disaffected communities into the para military forces; creation of interest groups that are aligned with the state. So instead of a battle of 'us' versus the state, make it a battle between 'us' and 'those other guys we know but hate'. 

This was the solution deployed in Bengal in the Naxalbari rebellion and also the Sikh movement.

3. Identify the leadership and co-opt them, or just put them away; so yes dialogue is important.

It is to be noted that some of the key leaders of the Naxal rebellion died in their homes, not in 'police shoot outs'.

4. Wait for the time that the movement turns into a criminal enterprise (as it most likely will, if it isn't already) and turn public opinion away from them.

5. Kill the more belligerent leaders. But try being as precise as possible.

I fear though, that there will be much bloodshed.


----------



## Bang Galore

> *Even if the air force is limited to surveillance and logistics, as Mr Chidambaram suggests,* *they fear *that it will soon end up carrying out airstrikes on the Naxalites, especially if its jets come under attack.



*Surveillance & Logistics !* Where did the fighter jets come from and how would they come under attack from maoists?There has never been any discussion, atleast not one that has been made public about using fighter jets. There has been some discussion about using helicopters and if they were to come under fire, the IAF has the permission of the CCS to retaliate. The IAF chief, in any case is reluctant to use air power without very good intelligence because of the fear of collateral damage. I don't see much of a chance of fighter jets being used against the maoists and having seen Chidambaram's interview can vouch for the fact that he never mentioned anything remotely suggesting the use of jets. For heavens sake, the army has not yet been sent in because they don't consider it *"serious enough"*. Does anyone believe that fighter jets can or will be used so casually in India considering that they have not been even been used in Kashmir?


----------



## EyelessInGaza

Bang Galore said:


> *Surveillance & Logistics !* Where did the fighter jets come from and how would they come under attack from maoists.There has never been any discussion, atleast not one that has been made public about using fighter jets. There has been some discussion about using helicopters and if they were to come under fire, the IAF has the permission of the CCS to retaliate. The IAF chief, in any case is reluctant to use air power without very good intelligence because of the fear of collateral damage. I don't see much of a chance of fighter jets being used against the maoists and having seen Chidambaram's interview can vouch for the fact that he never mentioned anything remotely suggesting the use of jets. For heavens sake, the army has not yet been sent in because they don't consider it *"serious enough"*. Does anyone believe that fighter jets can or will be used so casually in India considering that they have not been even been used in Kashmir?



True, the header is misleading. But the article does say that:



new wave said:


> ...........
> *Even if the air force is limited to surveillance and logistics, as Mr Chidambaram suggests, they fear that it will soon end up carrying out airstrikes on the Naxalites, especially if its jets come under attack. *
> .........[/B]



That's the danger the IAF seems to fear.


----------



## Bang Galore

Creder said:


> *
> Naxal leader rejects Govt's offer for talks*​
> 
> I think they`re pissed of on being ignored and that is true even the members here swooped it under the carpet..lets see now they`re making themselves heard



Chidambaram's offer of talks has not changed. It has the condition that the maoist's abjure violence (not necessarily lay down weapons) before any talks take place. There has been a substantial increase of pressure from the security forces. Most of the SPO's(special police officers) there are tribals who know the area very well. Some of them were in that bus which was targeted.

The maoists use the tribal issue to gain some sympathy among leftist intellectuals. The mining that they are referring to is a recent development. They have been fighting to establish a maoist regime from the 1960's. They have taken recent hits when fighting the "greyhounds" of Andhra Pradesh state who completely destroyed their backbone in that state. Unfortunately, you can expect more such incidents as they begin to feel the pressure from the security forces.


----------



## Chappal Chor

we dont need the army to take over but special forces can collaborate and guide the army to wipe them off. let the army take out their big guns and let the special forces form the bridge for the operation within the civilian grounds.

As far as air power is concerned. we cant end it by bombing them our.

Maoism is ideology not the individuals. we can kill the individuals not the ideology. the ideology needs to be hunted down not the maoist. Maoists will be over as soon as we hunt down Maoism.


----------



## Creder

EyelessInGaza said:


> True, the header is misleading. But the article does say that:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the danger the IAF seems to fear.



come on mate how can these guys pose any threat to the airforce..they can do their recons..how would they come under fire ?


----------



## new wave

BBC News - India reviews anti-Maoist policy


*Monday's blast blew the bus to pieces*

India's government is reviewing its strategy for fighting Maoist rebels after a landmine attack in Chhattisgarh state killed more than 30 people.

*Most of those killed in Monday's blast, which destroyed a bus, were civilians, and the government is under pressure to take a tougher line against the rebels. *

*Home Minister P Chidamabaram wants a larger mandate, thought to include the use of air power to fight the Maoists. *

Thousands have died in the rebels' decades-long fight against the state. 

* Meanwhile, a two-day strike called by the rebels in protest at an offensive against them is affecting life in parts of central and eastern India. *

*In Jharkhand, transport has been disrupted and many shops and banks closed. Security on trains has been tightened to avoid possible attacks. *

*Officials in West Bengal state say police reinforcements have been deployed in parts of Midnapore district, a Maoist stronghold.* 

*'Barbarity'*

Monday's attack on the bus in Chhattisgarh state's Dantewada district has prompted widespread anger in India, says the BBC's Chris Morris in Delhi. 

Dantewada was the scene of the rebels' deadliest attack, when 75 paramilitary troops and their driver were killed last month. 

In the past, the Maoists have warned civilian bus companies not to transport local police or members of the security forces. 

In this incident it appears that Maoist supporters saw that armed police were on board the bus, and an attack was organised extremely quickly. 

Our correspondent says it shows how powerful the Maoists have become in remote regions like the forests of southern Chhattisgarh. The government says it also demonstrates their barbarity. 

Following the attack, the home minister said he would request wider powers to deal with the rebels. 

"I took to the cabinet committee the case for a larger mandate. I was given a limited mandate. Now we will go back to the cabinet committee to revisit that mandate," Mr Chidambaram told the NDTV channel. 

He said the chief ministers of some of the worst-affected states had asked for air power to be used against the rebels - a measure that the government has so far refused to sanction. 

Our correspondent says the Defence Ministry does not want the armed forces involved in an internal security issue, however serious the threat may be. 

At the moment the campaign is in the hands of local and federal paramilitary police forces. 

*'Rights of the poor'*

The government's offensive - widely referred to as "Operation Green Hunt" began last October. 

It involves 50,000 trooops and is taking place across five states - West Bengal, Jharkhand, Bihar, Orissa and Chhattisgarh. 

*The Maoists, also known as Naxalites, say they are fighting for the rights of rural poor who have been neglected by the government for decades. *

But correspondents say support has been slipping away from the rebels, particularly after last month's attack. 

*The Maoist insurgency has been described by Prime Minister Manmohan Singh as the country's biggest internal security threat. 

ministers in Delhi have always accepted that there is a need to tackle the root causes of the rebellion, such as poverty and the absence of effective local government. *


----------



## EyelessInGaza

Creder said:


> come on mate how can these guys pose any threat to the airforce..they can do their recons..how would they come under fire ?



I am not an expert; from what I have read the IAF fear that their logistical supply line could come under ground fire. That means copters and transport planes.

Indian copters have already been fired at in some places - IIRC an enlisted ranker in the IAF has died some time ago.

In which case, at some point, the IAF may have to fire back to protect itself.

Check this link - it does not feel like random people firing randomly at copters:

75 jawans killed in Naxal ambush in Chhattisgarh: India Today - Latest Breaking News from India, World, Business, Cricket, Sports, Bollywood.

From there to an ever escalating response leading up to fighter planes sounds way out there, but you never know, and that's how they (IAF) seem to be thinking anyway (from this and other stories)


----------



## EyelessInGaza

Creder said:


> come on mate how can these guys pose any threat to the airforce..they can do their recons..how would they come under fire ?



Also, I believe that one issue the IAF faces is that some of these areas are heavily forested, and Naxals use this to their advantage.

So recons may have limited effectiveness in some cases.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

EyelessInGaza said:


> That's the danger the IAF seems to fear.



That's not the IAF's fear, that's the author of the article voicing the supposed fears of unnamed & named political leaders. The IAF has been given permission to fire back in self defence but do you actually believe they will use jets for surveillance and even if they did do that, how on earth are the maoists going to attack them? This was actually mentioned in discussions featuring low level flying which means that they are discussing helicopters and mainly for logistics. No self defence is involved if helicopter gunships were being sought to be used and so far the government seems to be discussing more mobility for ground forces using air assets & not their firepower directly.


----------



## Chappal Chor

Guys we need to attack the Maoism rather than maoist. if we kept on hunting maoists they will never end one will 2 will take there place. the operation needs to handled as the khalistan movement.


----------



## Creder

Chappal Chor said:


> Guys we need to attack the Maoism rather than maoist. if we kept on hunting maoists they will never end one will 2 will take there place. the operation needs to handled as the khalistan movement.



Mate no offence but say that to even a patriotic indian sikh and they'll break your face..atleast the ones i know. The operation itself is one of the darkest chapters in Indian history, im pretty sure thats one mistake your govt wont repeat again


----------



## Iggy

we need able leader like late YSR of Andhra to crush maoism..Ministers like Shibu soren and Mamta are using it for their political milage..I am sure that Mamta is the one who is opposing it..more attacks on villagers means more hatred towards government and she can win the election next time..Advanced Aircrafts like Su-30 can help in survilance..by the help of this aircraft they found the crashed helicopter of YSR in Andhra..


----------



## Bang Galore

Creder said:


> Mate no offence but say that to even a patriotic indian sikh and they'll break your face..atleast the ones i know. The operation itself is one of the darkest chapters in Indian history, im pretty sure thats one mistake your govt wont repeat again



The darkest chapters to most non-Khalistani minded Sikhs would have been "Operation Bluestar" in the Golden Temple complex & the massacres after the death of Mrs. Gandhi. Those are two dark spots in Indian history not the actual crushing of the Khalistani movement which was probably a big relief for most Sikhs. The Khalistani movement had more traction outside of Punjab ( especially in Canada) than it ever had within. It was finally crushed by the state police force (comprising mainly Sikhs) much after it lost all local support.

Canada is probably the only place on earth where Khalistan is still mentioned now. You would probably get a very skewed impression if you lived there.


----------



## IndianArmy

IAF wouldnt use jet power, Its more than enough to Use attack helicopters, but the Problem is attitude, Its not fair to Get Military into this when there are lot of paramilitary Troops present..... 

IAF can finish it within days, but civilian casualties cannot be averted


----------



## Creder

Bang Galore said:


> The darkest chapters to most non-Khalistani minded Sikhs would have been "Operation Bluestar" in the Golden Temple complex & the massacres after the death of Mrs. Gandhi. The Khalistani movement had more traction outside of Punjab ( especially in Canada) than it ever had within. It was finally crushed by the state police force (comprising mainly Sikhs) much after it lost all local support.
> 
> Canada is probably the only place on earth where Khalistan is still mentioned now. You would probably get a very skewed impression if you lived there.



I know what your talking about, and yes among canadian sikhs it is still a movement. Vancouver they had the flags and all even their own currency going for some reason

But anyways The operation as a whole and Golden-temple massacre in specific, i wouldnt mention them as examples here or anywhere


----------



## Chappal Chor

Creder said:


> Mate no offence but say that to even a patriotic indian sikh and they'll break your face..atleast the ones i know. The operation itself is one of the darkest chapters in Indian history, im pretty sure thats one mistake your govt wont repeat again



Operation in the golden temple was a mistake not the entire operation. the riots was a mistake but not the killing of the khalistani fighters. we would have had a troubled punjab if we would have not done that. hope this helps.


----------



## Chappal Chor

Creder said:


> I know what your talking about, and yes among canadian sikhs it is still a movement. Vancouver they had the flags and all even their own currency going for some reason
> 
> But anyways The operation as a whole and Golden-temple massacre in specific, i wouldnt mention them as examples here or anywhere



Boss if you will interact with Khalistan supporters back in Canada how will you expect them to support the operation. will people from Taliban say that the armed operation from Pakistan army was justified?


----------



## Creder

Im not the one who needs help mate, ive grown up with sikhs here in canada and while i know they dont represent the majority..the fact is that even the sikhs in punjab, the ones who arent urbanised still hold grudge for that "entire" operation..and if you wanna find out just go there and ask them 

hope that helps

Source: Been to the indian punjab


----------



## Chappal Chor

Creder said:


> Im not the one who needs help mate, ive grown up with sikhs here in canada and while i know they dont represent the majority..the fact is that even the sikhs in punjab, the ones who arent urbanised still hold grudge for that "entire" operation..and if you wanna find out just go there and ask them
> 
> hope that helps



still to find such cases here back in india. Sikhs are not just in punjab but can be found all over India especially in Delhi. As resident of Delhi i have to interact with them almost on the daily basis. No such feeling is present but yes people are concerned for the delays in justice but at the same time people give a crap about the Khalistan stuff

*Source: living in India for 26 years now*

As far as maoist are concerned they need to be shot straight in head the way it was done for the Khalistan fighters. But at the same time we need to hit the root of the ideology. It is more of political fiasco rather than anything else. Government is resilient to continue with the vote bank.


----------



## Creder

^ wasnt talkin about delhi, goto bathinda moga guniana

*and i mentioned it before khalistan isnt that much of a concern among the sikh majority..Im talking about discussing it the way you are, talk to one of those sikh people in delhi and say to him that you think naxals should be done away with the way we took care of khalistan*


----------



## KS

Creder said:


> actually kathric, i find US and Canada to be the most concerned societies about natives..do you have any idea how much money government of canada gives to natives ? and they waste it all on booze



Did i bring in Canada into th discussion..?

So caring abt the native in the present erases the past blemish of absolute genocide of a race..?...I mean not even Hitler came close to any of that..


----------



## Chappal Chor

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> caste system is the closest thing to apartheid that i can think of
> 
> such a backwards and medieval system. Thank God I dont have to worry about it here in this country.




You dont have to worry afterall its a state policy in your country to discriminate on the basis of religon. 

and talking about a country which had a dalit president, muslim president, dalit chief minister, gives high reservation to low caste people.


----------



## KS

gpit said:


> You crush 2 million innocent children per year who never even protested.



So the moot point is that u dont have any moral superiority to question us...Got it bigot..?
Ur hands are not too clean either.




gpit said:


> Guess what your ignorant bigot, I never stop criticizing the killing of Native Indians on this land, never stop criticizing slavery system on this land, unlike your clownish jingoistic fools! No wonder India is so backward compared with US...
> 
> Just read my posts, Im still crying out for human rights on this land, even it is million times better than yours ugly.
> 
> What a joke!



U r crying for human rights..?!?! Now save us ur Crocodile tears after exterminating an entire race,...*i repeat an entire race of Humans....* as if they were animals 



gpit said:


> Just look at how you still discriminate NE Mongoloids...Won't be surprised if whole NE will be teemed with maoists one day...



But still we dont crush them under tank tracks or round up on them and hunt them as if they were buffaloes.


----------



## psychedelic_renegade

> Thank God I dont have to worry about it here in this country.



Perhaps a reality check needed, sad it's coming from a Think Tank.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indiarox

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> caste system is the closest thing to apartheid that i can think of
> 
> such a backwards and medieval system. Thank God I dont have to worry about it here in this country.


Yes we know it exists,yes its bad,we are working to get rid of it.
At least im not living in a country which has
1) a number of Coup d'état
2)My country does not have the taliban sending notices to girls schools to shut down(on the contrary we are working towards a womens reservation bill)
3)Sir in my country military generals don't hang their prime ministers.
4)Not to mention the fact that people in my country don't pose such a threat to a ally and the ally does not sent over drones to destroy terrorist camps.

Sir i would humbly tell you to clear the log in your eye before pointing at the sand grain in mine.


----------



## CONNAN

below_freezing said:


> India says that IT represents shining india.
> 
> An equal number of starving children die per year as all IT professionals in india added together.
> 
> So why can't we say that starving children represents India?



*do you call this representation of rights like killing innocent civilians*


----------



## KS

Dont use the IAF fighters...but *USE THE ARMED HELI*s...

We should create am impression among the Maoists that they r fighting a an enemy with unlimited resources at its disposal.
The use of armed helis even if it does not give any solid military advantage has a definite psychological advantage attached to it..jus like the mujaheddin used to shiver at the sound of the Russian Mils before they got their Stingers.


----------



## Contrarian

They arent going to use fighter jets. They will use Choppers and UAV's for surveillance and tracking.


----------



## MZUBAIR

I think India should deploy...
Arm forces in the region....
Use UAV IAI Searcher, Lakshya PTA , IAI Heron .............find the exact targets and destroy them.
Using Jets can increase civioian casualities...


----------



## psychedelic_renegade

> India says that IT represents shining india.
> 
> An equal number of starving children die per year as all IT professionals in india added together.
> 
> So why can't we say that starving children represents India?



You can say whatever the heck you want, neither does it contribute to or take away from the reality that India is today.


----------



## SinoIndusFriendship

new wave said:


> Indian Cabinet torn over sending fighter planes after the Maoist rebels - Times Online
> May 18, 2010
> 
> 
> *Palaniappan Chidambaram, the Indian Home Minister, believes that air power is essential to defeat the Maoists*
> 
> *India faces a dilemma as it considers whether to deploy the air force against homegrown Maoist rebels after their latest bloody attack yesterday, this time on civilians as well as security forces. *
> 
> *P. Chidambaram, the hawkish Home Minister, believes that air power is essential to defeat the Maoists*  also known as Naxalites  who have been fighting since 1967 and are now considered a greater threat than Jihadist groups.
> 
> *The chief ministers of all of the worst-affected states also want air support against the rebels, who have a presence in 20 of Indias 28 states and control a corridor of jungle from the east coast to the Nepalese border. *
> 
> *Most security officials and experts agree, saying that Operation Green Hunt  an unprecedented nationwide campaign launched last year with about 58,000 federal paramilitary troops  is doomed to failure otherwise. *
> 
> *They cite yesterdays landmine attack, which killed 35 police and civilians on a bus in the central state of Chhattisgarh, and another ambush that killed 75 paramilitary police in the same area last month. *
> 
> *Yet Mr Chidambaram, for all his many talents, seems unable to convince his colleagues in the Cabinet, and the upper echelons of the ruling Congress party, including, it seems, the party leader, Sonia Gandhi. *
> 
> He made that clear today in several television interviews, where he explained that he had been given a limited mandate to tackle the Maoists and was pushing for his remit to be expanded.
> 
> *The main issue seems to be his colleagues reluctance to deploy the armed forces against their own people in such a vast area  effectively admitting that there is a civil war raging across a third of Indian territory. *
> 
> *Even if the air force is limited to surveillance and logistics, as Mr Chidambaram suggests, they fear that it will soon end up carrying out airstrikes on the Naxalites, especially if its jets come under attack. *
> 
> *They rightly worry about civilian casualties*  not least because the air force is designed more for carpet bombing Pakistan than carrying out surgical strikes on tiny rebel encampments in the jungle.
> 
> *They also worry that they would have to extend the unpopular Armed Forces Special Powers Act, which protects the armed forces from prosecution in Kashmir and the northeast, to much of the rest of the country. *
> 
> *There are, however, deeper reasons for their intransigence, chiefly a desire to appear pro-poor before local elections and an instinctive sympathy for left-wing politics which dates back to Jawaharlal Nehru, Indias first prime minister. *
> 
> Mr Chidambarams strong-armed approach has come under increasing criticism in the past few months from a lobby of left-leaning intellectuals and artists, including the writer Arundhati Roy.
> 
> *They say that the government should call off Operation Green Hunt and address the poor governance, corruption and poverty that drive landless labourers and poor farmers to join the Naxalites. *
> 
> *Mrs Gandhi added her voice to that lobby last week when she wrote an article in the Congress party journal calling for the Government to tackle the root causes of the conflict.*
> 
> It was as close to outright criticism of Mr Chidambaram that she has ever come.
> 
> *When the Cabinet discusses the issue this week, Mr Chidambaram will argue that the problem is indeed rooted in poor governance, corruption and poverty but those are problems that will take decades to resolve. The short and medium-term priority, he will say, is to prevent the Maoists from killing more police and civilians. *
> 
> *The idea of the Indian Air Force flying missions against its own people is understandably repellent, and should be considered only as a last resort, but after ignoring the Maoist threat for so long the Government may not have any choice. *



Long before Operation Green Hunt. Actually for over 4 DECADES, GOI have been systematically committed *genocide against the poor and tribal, not only by starvation BUT ACTUAL BRUTAL BEHEADINGS, TORTURE, BEATINGS, EXECUTIONS! This is documented by outside observers. This is the major reason for the Media Blackout, so Bharat can portray the Naxals-Maoists, Tribals and Dalits as "evil terrorists".* 

What you see is villager against villager, where one group of villagers betrays his/her people to do GOI's evil biddings. 

This is not simply a "few" Naxals against the "majority" Indians. No, rather tens of millions of Dalits and those discriminated are rising up to defend their *human rights.* That is why you see increasingly large numbers of brutal heinous violence against these Dalits to "keep them in their place" --- this reality is being religiously covered up by the criminals in government. Because in reality it is the MAJORITY of Dalits, poor, minorities, Mongoloids, women, Naxals fighting against the FEW Brahmin retardos that any attempt to use the full force of violence by GOI will *fail.* It will absolutely fail.


----------



## psychedelic_renegade

Only madness can bring Army and Airforce to the situation. They need something along the line of Gray Hounds of AP. They successfully tackled the Naxals in past.


----------



## psychedelic_renegade

> Long before Operation Green Hunt. Actually for over 4 DECADES, GOI have been systematically committed genocide against the poor and tribal, not only by starvation BUT ACTUAL BRUTAL BEHEADINGS, TORTURE, BEATINGS, EXECUTIONS! This is documented by outside observers. This is the major reason for the Media Blackout, so Bharat can portray the Naxals-Maoists, Tribals and Dalits as "evil terrorists".
> 
> What you see is villager against villager, where one group of villagers betrays his/her people to do GOI's evil biddings.
> 
> This is not simply a "few" Naxals against the "majority" Indians. No, rather tens of millions of Dalits and those discriminated are rising up to defend their human rights. That is why you see increasingly large numbers of brutal heinous violence against these Dalits to "keep them in their place" --- this reality is being religiously covered up by the criminals in government. Because in reality it is the MAJORITY of Dalits, poor, minorities, Mongoloids, women, Naxals fighting against the FEW Brahmin retardos that any attempt to use the full force of violence by GOI will fail. It will absolutely fail.




really what's up with all the Chinese in this forum? :|


----------



## KS

*Four more CRPF jawans feared martyred: These Maoist B****ds again*

Kolkata: Suspected Naxals exploded an Improvised Explosive Device (IED) targeting a Central Reserve Police Force vehicle in West Midnapore district of West Bengal killing at least four security personnel.

The IED was planted on a road between Pingboni and Ramgarh on the outskirts of Lalgarh. Some CRPF personnel are suspected to have been injured.

The attacks come just two days after the rebels blew up a bus killing at least 41 people in Dantewada district of Chhattisgarh. Mondays attack in Dantewada was the second major strike by the Naxals in the state after the April 6 massacre of 75 CRPF personnel and one state policeman.

Naxals have called for a five-day bandh in the states of Bihar, West Bengal, Jharkhand, Orissa and Chhattisgarh starting Tuesday to protest against Operation Green Hunt launched by the Government to neutralise their threat.

Naxals blow up CRPF vehicle, 4 feared dead - India - ibnlive

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Fu*****g Ba****ds. 

*R.I.P CRPF martyrs. *


----------



## CONNAN

WHAT THE **** ISZ HAPPENING WHY THE HECK CRPF IS DROPPING LIKE FLIES I JUST DONT GET IT


----------



## Creder

psychedelic_renegade said:


> *
> really what's up with all the Chinese in this forum?* :|



His presence here is much more relevant than yours, make sure you remember that before posting such a comment


----------



## KS

connanxlrc1000 said:


> WHAT THE **** ISZ HAPPENING WHY THE HECK CRPF IS DROPPING LIKE FLIES I JUST DONT GET IT



Mate y blaming those brave CRPF jawans who r there fighting inspite of miserable equipment.shabby facilities and peanut salaries??
Blame those stupid,opportunistic politicians who r playing with the lives of those brave souls.
Blame those hypocritic,out of the world,left intellectual pests who jump at the CRPF throats every now and then, defending those Maoists.
Blame it on U and ME who dont give a shyt if those poor souls are lost in the jungles.

*Solution:*
1.Bring in the Armed Helis,shoot the shyt out of these pests
2.Bring in the AFSPA(Armed forces special powers act) into Jharkhand,Chattisgarh,orissa,West bengal so that the CRPF is given complete operational freedom and is not unnecesarily harassed by these self-proclaimed human rights activists and Gandhians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CONNAN

why dont the moaists blow the f u c king politicians instead of killing the innocent


----------



## KS

connanxlrc1000 said:


> why dont the moaists blow the f u c king politicians instead of killing the innocent



How can they blow up their partners in crime..?


----------



## psychedelic_renegade

> His presence here is much more relevant than yours, make sure you remember that before posting such a comment



Agreed, then he should post comment which conforms his relevance, or relevance is it taken as granted? 



> Because in reality it is the MAJORITY of Dalits, poor, minorities, Mongoloids, women, Naxals fighting against the FEW Brahmin retardos that any attempt to use the full force of violence by GOI will fail. It will absolutely fail.



Now this may seem just another India bashing, but to me it's racist, fundamentalist and patriarchal in nature. In a single sentence the relevant entity categorized me who is neither Brahmin nor Dalit like majority of other Indians as an evil force which is hell bent on destroying* Dalits*, poor, *minorities, Mongoloids, women*, Naxals. It's even offensive to the Naxals who are fighting for an ideology rather than for religion, cast, race or creed. I wonder if relevance also attains you with the responsibilty of making a comment which is not offensive to others and remotely relevant to the topic.

Edit :


> What you see is villager against villager, where one group of villagers betrays his/her people to do GOI's evil biddings.



Also adding insult to injury, it's like painting the people who are martyred for the cause and for our safekeeping as traitor! I wonder if the families of villagers who died by Naxals blast would enjoy the tag. Now you tell me sir, what relevance has this pitiable being.


----------



## CONNAN

what next nuke them once and for all stupid dumb assss politicans 1 su 30 fully loaded will wipe out a village , dumb asssses and you cant tell heisz an innocent villager or an idiot maoist while bombing


----------



## KS

Creder said:


> His presence here is much more relevant than yours, make sure you remember that before posting such a comment



But the level of his comments honestly dont reflect that...does it..?

And how abt some reverse medicine..I defending the TTP..?
Would it hurt u comsidering the number of army men who have been martyred on ur side..?

It is wise for some members(Senior!!!) to think once before starting to dance on their keyboards.


----------



## below_freezing

it is indeed unfortunate.

If the Maoists attacked only police and politicians, would indians support them?

i mean, communism is definitely not worse than 90% of the population being forced to pay bribes to get anything done and corrupt politicians buying 4 infant girls to play with.


----------



## CONNAN

below_freezing said:


> it is indeed unfortunate.
> 
> If the Maoists attacked only police and politicians, would indians support them?
> 
> i mean, communism is definitely not worse than 90&#37; of the population being forced to pay bribes to get anything done and corrupt politicians buying 4 infant girls to play with.



I SUPOORT THEM IF THEY WIPE OUT THE POLTICAL SCUMBAGS LEECHING MY GREAT COUNTRY BUT I WILL NOT SUPPORT THEM IF THEY KILL CIVILIANS OR POLICE OR ANY LAW AND ORDER PERSONAL


----------



## KS

below_freezing said:


> it is indeed unfortunate.
> 
> If the Maoists attacked only police and politicians, would indians support them?



If they had attacked Mayawati,Lalu yadav,Shibu soren i would have paid a day's salary to them and congragulated them.
But these Bas**** chose to kill patriotic jawans and SPO..so I wish they rot in hell.



below_freezing said:


> i mean, communism is definitely not worse than 90&#37; of the population being forced to pay bribes to get anything done and corrupt politicians buying 4 infant girls to play with.



Sheesh .......one thing i agree,Communism is better than ur mind that cant provide anything helpfu or usefull rather than troll wen two jawans have been martyred.


p.s.: Hey B_F if ur so intent on bashing India everywer y dont u spare the threads and PM me...so that i can teach u something abt my mother India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EyelessInGaza

SinoIndusFriendship said:


> Long before Operation Green Hunt. Actually for over 4 DECADES, GOI have been systematically committed *genocide against the poor and tribal, not only by starvation BUT ACTUAL BRUTAL BEHEADINGS, TORTURE, BEATINGS, EXECUTIONS! This is documented by outside observers. This is the major reason for the Media Blackout, so Bharat can portray the Naxals-Maoists, Tribals and Dalits as "evil terrorists".*



This is utter nonsense and propaganda. We are not exactly paradise on earth, but kindly do not apply Chinese government standards to India. 

We have not yet had a case where mostly unarmed protestors were gunned down in the heart of our capital. Unlike some countries I could name.

Genocide? Beheadings? As I said, do not apply your standards here.

Take your shill elsewhere.

And if you want the rest of your analysis, in fact any analysis, to get attention, even respect, please try and avoid flame baiting/ trolling.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## letsbefriends

Creder said:


> His presence here is much more relevant than yours, make sure you remember that before posting such a comment



y is dat so??? arnt we allowed to talk sensibly over here and defend the counter claims made by ur chinese friends?


----------



## letsbefriends

SinoIndusFriendship said:


> Long before Operation Green Hunt. Actually for over 4 DECADES, GOI have been systematically committed *genocide against the poor and tribal, not only by starvation BUT ACTUAL BRUTAL BEHEADINGS, TORTURE, BEATINGS, EXECUTIONS! This is documented by outside observers. This is the major reason for the Media Blackout, so Bharat can portray the Naxals-Maoists, Tribals and Dalits as "evil terrorists".*
> 
> What you see is villager against villager, where one group of villagers betrays his/her people to do GOI's evil biddings.
> 
> This is not simply a "few" Naxals against the "majority" Indians. No, rather tens of millions of Dalits and those discriminated are rising up to defend their *human rights.* That is why you see increasingly large numbers of brutal heinous violence against these Dalits to "keep them in their place" --- this reality is being religiously covered up by the criminals in government. Because in reality it is the MAJORITY of Dalits, poor, minorities, Mongoloids, women, Naxals fighting against the FEW Brahmin retardos that any attempt to use the full force of violence by GOI will *fail.* It will absolutely fail.



okkkk.seriously what have u smoked or injected before writing this???? hahahaha


----------



## Iggy

psychedelic_renegade said:


> Only madness can bring Army and Airforce to the situation. They need something along the line of Gray Hounds of AP. They successfully tackled the Naxals in past.



Mate they are only asking IAF help for survilance and logictics..BTW helicopters are used already for logistics right??Govt even denied them to fireback at Naxals even if the heli is under fire so I think its using of fighter aircraft for survilance is making the issue here..Su-30 is used in searching the body of late YSR in Andhra jungle..infact the aircraft helped in finding the body..


----------



## EyelessInGaza

TechLahore said:


> So what is the solution then? The Maoists appear to be significantly emboldened now and are campaigning not just for their rights, but also for a change in India's government. Should peace deals be negotiated with the Maoists?



TechLahore, this is an interesting perspective on why Indian forces in Naxal areas have suffered setbacks. 

More food for thought.

Indias topmost counter-Naxalite instructor, Brig. Basant Ponwar, has slammed the government and security heads...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## psychedelic_renegade

> Mate they are only asking IAF help for survilance and logictics..BTW helicopters are used already for logistics right??Govt even denied them to fireback at Naxals even if the heli is under fire so I think its using of fighter aircraft for survilance is making the issue here..Su-30 is used in searching the body of late YSR in Andhra jungle..infact the aircraft helped in finding the body..



I think govt is already agreed to use surveillance drones, isn't it?


----------



## Dash

Hi All -

I have posted a smiliar thread and need your views on it.
Please feel free to comment there. Its on maoists. I hope you find that a separate thread needed to eb created with the kind of question I have posted.

please find the link

http://www.defence.pk/forums/india-defence/58381-india-cross-roads-growing-economy-corrupt-babus-raging-naxals-emerging-c.html


----------



## Iggy

psychedelic_renegade said:


> I think govt is already agreed to use surveillance drones, isn't it?



as far as I know yes..but maoists dont have the capability for shooting down an aircraft..i think thats why they are thinking about deploying aircrafts for surveillance..


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Indiarox said:


> At least im not living in a country which has
> 1) a number of Coup d'&#233;tat



the last one took place in 1999. And since then, there hasn't been any. 

Caste system STILL exists


(and what does coups have to do with caste system) 



> 2)My country does not have the taliban sending notices to girls schools to shut down(on the contrary we are working towards a womens reservation bill)



for every school that was blown up, they are rebuilt. It's just a question of gathering bricks, cement, a few wooden desks and other things. 

and the threat is being dealt with


still no relation to caste system




> 3)Sir in my country military generals don't hang their prime ministers.



*LIVID* Sikh bodyguards did (not literally) 


STILL no relation to caste system



> 4)Not to mention the fact that people in my country don't pose such a threat to a ally and the ally does not sent over drones to destroy terrorist camps.



no leave that to the naxals.....seems there are calls for iaf to grow a pair and handle those camps (1/3 of india?)






> Sir i would humbly tell you to clear the log in your eye before pointing at the sand grain in mine.



''log in my eye?'' 

never heard that one before


----------



## psychedelic_renegade

> (and what does coups have to do with caste system)





> still no relation to caste systemSTILL no relation to caste system



And what has caste system to do with Maoism and Naxals, may I be enlighten?




> no leave that to the naxals.....seems there are calls for iaf to grow a pair and handle those camps (1/3 of india?)



Before the discussion go down to d**ks and balls, one should also remember they can also be rebutted in a same way.


----------



## Creder

Karthic Sri said:


> Did i bring in Canada into th discussion..?
> 
> So caring abt the native in the present erases the past blemish of absolute genocide of a race..?...I mean not even Hitler came close to any of that..



your talkin about natives, in canada back in the days there was a regular hunting season for natives..you'd get paid 5 bucks for bringing one's head

EDIT: it may be 10 bucks not sure


----------



## psychedelic_renegade

I think drones are not too useful in this case, as most maoist affected areas are densely forested! Helis for logistics would be more useful.


----------



## psychedelic_renegade

> Media reports say that the Maoists have deliberately targeted and killed civilians in Dantewara. If this is true, it is absolutely inexcusable and cannot be justified on any count. However, sections of the mainstream media have often been biased and incorrect in their reportage. Some accounts suggest that apart from SPOs and police, the other passengers in the bus were mainly those who had applied to be recruited as SPOs. We will have to wait for more information. If there were indeed civilians in the bus, it is irresponsible of the government to expose them to harm in a war zone by allowing police and SPOs (carriers of the mantle of all the crimes of Salwa Judum) to use public transport. Also, for a sense of perspective, let's not forget that right at this moment, in Kalinganagar and Jagatsingpur in Orissa, hundreds of police are firing on unarmed people protesting the corporate takeover of their land



~ Arundhuti Roy

Don't know what to say! How could someone possibly justify an atrocity by citing another, that too coming from someone of her stature is just unfortunate!


----------



## Iggy

gpit said:


> How foolish are some of your remarks!
> 
> Mr. Obama is an elected president, does that mean there is no discrimination against black?
> 
> Watch out your logic!
> 
> Abuse of human rights in China doesn't justify abuse of human rights in India. Simple like that!
> 
> The bottom line is that there is no Maoist in China, all in India.
> 
> *One doesen't have to be in India to know that.* Anyone with IQ below 80 would also know that. Why not you?





lolz no maoists in China??do you know what your communism based at ?? Mr.Genius i meant to say that every country has their own social issue and you are saying like only India is having issues..atleast my government is trying its level best to prevent it and also stop social injustice not like some countries who bans people from praying and making divide among the people..yes any one with below 80 will know half cooked knowledge like you served here..you simply justify your IQ


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

psychedelic_renegade said:


> And what has caste system to do with Maoism and Naxals, may I be enlighten?



I was responding to another ''query''

incidentally, arent many of those naxals also doing caste-based violence? 

it happened a few times in bihar; though it may also be tribal dispute. You can provide the elaboration.





> Before the discussion go down to d**ks and balls, one should also remember they can also be rebutted in a same way.














stick to topic ... !


----------



## nForce

below_freezing said:


> it is indeed unfortunate.
> 
> If the Maoists attacked only police and politicians, would indians support them?


I dont think any sane Indian will support the maoists if they attacked anybody,be it the policemen or the politicians.


> i mean, communism is definitely not worse than 90% of the population being forced to pay bribes to get anything done and corrupt politicians buying 4 infant girls to play with.



i would like some *credible* sources supporting this statement..
Communism is definitely not worse than the hypothetical situation as described,but we India,believe in democracy.It should be mentioned that no system is fool proof,be it a democratic rule,communist rule,or military autocracy.Its just the fact that in India,we consider democracy to be the best form of govt...It doesnt really matter what others think.
Now, let us just get back to the topic,the maoist rebels in India..wipe 'em out.!!!


----------



## fallstuff

Karthic Sri said:


> *Four more CRPF jawans feared martyred: These Maoist B****ds again*
> 
> Kolkata: Suspected Naxals exploded an Improvised Explosive Device (IED) targeting a Central Reserve Police Force vehicle in West Midnapore district of West Bengal killing at least four security personnel.
> 
> The IED was planted on a road between Pingboni and Ramgarh on the outskirts of Lalgarh. Some CRPF personnel are suspected to have been injured.
> 
> The attacks come just two days after the rebels blew up a bus killing at least 41 people in Dantewada district of Chhattisgarh. Mondays attack in Dantewada was the second major strike by the Naxals in the state after the April 6 massacre of 75 CRPF personnel and one state policeman.
> 
> Naxals have called for a five-day bandh in the states of Bihar, West Bengal, Jharkhand, Orissa and Chhattisgarh starting Tuesday to protest against Operation Green Hunt launched by the Government to neutralise their threat.
> 
> Naxals blow up CRPF vehicle, 4 feared dead - India - ibnlive
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Fu*****g Ba****ds.
> 
> *R.I.P CRPF martyrs. *



You gotta treat the poor folks right. They are your partners in building India.


----------



## KS

psychedelic_renegade said:


> ~ Arundhuti Roy
> 
> Don't know what to say! How could someone possibly justify an atrocity by citing another, that too coming from someone of her stature is just unfortunate!



Wat more can u expect frm a F**** anti-national hippie..?


----------



## Mirza Jatt

fallstuff said:


> You gotta treat the *poor folks *right. They are your partners in building India.



what do you know about them that you call them poor ??? keep your BS suggestion with you..dont advice us how to treat whom.
these poor have the money to buy the latest weapons and ammunition..carry on training programe for hundreds at a time.
if the word poor was used in the context of showing them as the innocents or simple people...then you need to learn more about them before making any crap comment.


----------



## KS

fallstuff said:


> You gotta treat the poor folks right. They are your partners in building India.



Yeah we r going to treat the poor widows,mothers,fathers,sisters who have lost their loved ones due to this mad SOB Maoists and we ll make them pay with their life.


----------



## psychedelic_renegade

> I was responding to another ''query''
> 
> incidentally, arent many of those naxals also doing caste-based violence?
> 
> it happened a few times in bihar; though it may also be tribal dispute. You can provide the elaboration.



The term Naxal comes from Naxalbari, a village in north bengal where tribal revolt against feudal lords agitated in 70's, succeeded by a bloody rebel movement in Calcutta led by brightest lot of that generation mainly from Presidency College and JU. The present day maoists more-or-less believe in same ideology. The war still is ideological in which tribal got involved, tribal rebellion actually predates india's independence. The only connection of maoist to caste based violences I can think of is the skirmishes between Ranvir Sena, a private militant group of landlords and left extremist in 90s. Ranvir Sena got banned and founding members got death sentence recently. 



> stick to topic ... !



agreed... lets not indulge into measuring contest.


----------



## psychedelic_renegade

> Wat more can u expect frm a F**** anti-national hippie..?



She is not anti-national or anything, she is just delusional, sad demise of once-respected and truly gifted author.


----------



## nForce

its not like the people of India would not have listened to the maoists,as the problems they have faced are genuine to some extent...But the path they have chosen is wrong,and the crimes they have committed far outweigh the issues faced by them.The maoists have already proved their organizing capabilities.It would have been of some real good if they had taken a peaceful way to protest.But i feel sorry to say,that the situation has gone out of hands,and now there is no going back...


----------



## KS

psychedelic_renegade said:


> She is not anti-national or anything, she is just delusional, sad demise of once-respected and truly gifted author.



She is just stuckon to the utopian ideas of communism,revolution of the masses, that has de-generated into her opposing anything the state does and supporting anything that opposes the state and sadly becoming totally irrelevant in the process.

Mate dont u remember her famous comment:
Im not a citizen of the Indian republic...im a mobile sovereign republic and the Indian laws dont apply to me.

We cannot just use the word delusional on her...Dangeroulsy delusional to the ppl and the state.


----------



## Iggy

fallstuff said:


> You gotta treat the poor folks right. They are your partners in building India.



fallstuff every country has its own social problems..every country has some one left behind when the growth is occured..as for maosits the government knows they are partially responsible for the problem at hand..that why they are only using paramilitary forces instead of army and pledging devalopment in the areas.but the maoists try to stop the development works of the government in these places,killing of regional developmental officer is one such incident to stop the devalopment in that areas..because once devalopment reach there there will be no cadets for the naxals..there are some mining companies who are willing to invest in that place but government need to devalop awareness among the people about the benefits about these projects to them..till then people only try to oppose these kind of projects...


----------



## TechLahore

EyelessInGaza said:


> TechLahore, this is an interesting perspective on why Indian forces in Naxal areas have suffered setbacks.
> 
> More food for thought.
> 
> Indias topmost counter-Naxalite instructor, Brig. Basant Ponwar, has slammed the government and security heads...



Thanks for the article. I agree that better training always helps, but I guess I was talking about the larger issue here. What is the overall strategy? Engage with them? Bomb them? Escalate the offensive? Bring in regulars? Take action against people in mainstream society who support Maoists? What will the backlash be? Can someone like Arundhati Roy be thrown behind bars for supporting the Naxalites? 

What is the official strategy to deal with the entire issue... it's not just about sending better trained recruits into Naxalite areas.


----------



## KS

Let me throw in my 2 cents.



TechLahore said:


> Thanks for the article. I agree that better training always helps, but I guess I was talking about the larger issue here. What is the overall strategy? Engage with them? Bomb them? Escalate the offensive? Bring in regulars? Take action against people in mainstream society who support Maoists? What will the backlash be?



The root cause of this mess is the due neglection the tribals in the mineral-rich yet poor central India have been facing for the lasst 63 years.
the Maoists have sucessfully hijacked the movement with their idealogy and wagin a war to overthrow the democratically elected govt and establish a North Korea style communist dictatorship.
The overall strategy ideally should be developmeny of those areas,providing basic infrastructure,hospitals,school etc in those areas and simultaneously using force to eliminate the violence prone Maoists.
There is no single solution..neither fully development nor fully military solution.
IA and IAF should not be called in as they are trained to deal with enemies like shooting watever moves or carpet bombing.
Ideally trained paras in tandem with armed helis,drones for surveillance should be used and it is the head of the snake(Maoist leadership) that shuld be targeted.
But the most difficult part lies in dealing with the mainstream intellectuals,Humanrights activists,NGO s that are legal by the constitution but which are misusing the liberty given to them.
One solution to deal with them is to bring in the AFSPA (armed forces special powers act) like in Kashmir,NE that will give these CRPF jawans immunity to their actions.





TechLahore said:


> Can someone like Arundhati Roy be thrown behind bars for supporting the Naxalites?



ideally she should be stripped of her Indian citizenship.Yes she can be thrown by booking her under terrorist laws but for that Maoists shuld be classified terrorists by the GOI.
There will be some protests by some liberals,NGO for some days but that will be forgotten soon as she doesnt have the common mans support.



TechLahore said:


> What is the official strategy to deal with the entire issue... it's not just about sending better trained recruits into Naxalite areas.



The bloody official strategy is to wait for these poor martyrs to be slaughtered,officially condemning those,calling the Maoists for talks and then forgetting it the next day inlieu of vote banks and elections.


----------



## psychedelic_renegade

> ideally she should be stripped of her Indian citizenship.Yes she can be thrown by booking her under terrorist laws but for that Maoists shuld be classified terrorists by the GOI.



Actually CPI(Maoist) is a banned organization and there is law by which Roy can be booked. But I don't think GOI should do that, neither it's the right thing to do. Politically, it'll send a wrong message as Roy enjoys, rightfully, an international niche audience. Morally, there also should be some voice representing the Naxal. But the problem with roy is, her voice day by day becoming fundamentalist. Fundamentalist as in, blindly supporting naxal even when they committing atrocities, and having an authoritarian approach to anyone who is against her way of portraying things.


----------



## KS

psychedelic_renegade said:


> Actually CPI(Maoist) is a banned organization and there is law by which Roy can be booked. But I don't think GOI should do that, neither it's the right thing to do. Politically, it'll send a wrong message as Roy enjoys, rightfully, an international niche audience. Morally, there also should be some voice representing the Naxal. But the problem with roy is, her voice day by day becoming fundamentalist. Fundamentalist as in, blindly supporting naxal even when they committing atrocities, and having an authoritarian approach to anyone who is against her way of portraying things.



I care my foot if she gets an international audience.
Let she live with them and entertain her audience as after her citizenship is stripped she cannot remain India and who cares where she goes..?
It will also send a strong message and set a strong example to those lime-light seeking Human rights activists.
This is a war where propaganda plays a very important part and we cannot afford negative publicity from these scoundrels.


----------



## EyelessInGaza

TechLahore said:


> Thanks for the article. I agree that better training always helps, but I guess I was talking about the larger issue here. What is the overall strategy? Engage with them? Bomb them? Escalate the offensive? Bring in regulars? Take action against people in mainstream society who support Maoists? What will the backlash be? Can someone like Arundhati Roy be thrown behind bars for supporting the Naxalites?
> 
> What is the official strategy to deal with the entire issue... it's not just about sending better trained recruits into Naxalite areas.



The overall strategy, AFAIK, is even now being debated, so can't answer that.

I do believe that it will go hard with everyone if they bring in regulars. We'll just have to wait and see as a strategy emreges, if it does emerge.

As for taking action against mainstreamers who are Maoists, can't be done unless they actively (i.e. money, guns, participation, direct leadership) support this movement. 

Arundhati Roy - no way will she go to jail even if she screams from the rooftops. She might get 1 or 2 days if she makes a public nuisance of herself (say disrupting, 

But serious jail time is out of the question

For one, she's speaking for the rights of the oppressed, which is not a punishable offence. For another, I doubt she'll ever compromise herself by actively participating in the movement.


----------



## EyelessInGaza

BTW guys the Indian constitution *specifically* disallows GOI from stripping citizenship from any Indian, *regardless* of what that individual has done or is accused of doing.

It's part of our fundamental rights, IIRC.

However, if that person takes up citizenship of another country, Indian citizenship terminates.

So, good luck with that.


----------



## KS

EyelessInGaza said:


> BTW guys the Indian constitution *specifically* disallows GOI from stripping citizenship from any Indian, *regardless* of what that individual has done or is accused of doing.
> 
> It's part of our fundamental rights, IIRC.
> 
> However, if that person takes up citizenship of another country, Indian citizenship terminates.
> 
> So, good luck with that.



but she soent deserve it..except being born in Mother India..


also i ve seen many ppl using IIRC.....its an abbreviation for.?


----------



## ROSH

I have come to a place very near to Dantewala in Chattisgarh. Out of curiosity, I asked people, what they think of Naxals and the killings etc... Two comments have strucked me :-

1) People say that the tribals don't want any development. They don;t want any thing good or bad from us. They want to be left alone. Actual tribal are becoming naxals not for any big obejective, they just want all the mining activities / all the developemnt work etc stops.


2) People say, Central Govt budgetary supports increases many fold for Naxal Areas....there are vested interest who jsy want moer and more budgetary support.

funny recations from Ground Zero.


----------



## CONNAN

*Security bosses&#8217; disregard sending boys to bloody murder: Instructor
SANKARSHAN THAKUR*
The Telegraph - Calcutta (Kolkata) | Frontpage | Security bosses&#146; disregard sending boys to bloody murder: Instructor

New Delhi, April 10: India&#8217;s topmost counter-Naxalite instructor, Brig. Basant Ponwar, has slammed the government and security heads for ignoring the rudiment of training and said their &#8220;callous disregard&#8221; is responsible for &#8220;sending our boys straight to bloody murder&#8221;.

Speaking to The Telegraph in the aftermath of Tuesday&#8217;s massacre of 75 CRPF personnel near Sukma in south Bastar, Ponwar said: &#8220;The callous disregard of security bosses for proper training is sending the boys straight to bloody murder.

&#8220;This is the outcome of the arrogance of our security bosses, pure and simple, if these fellows had had the basic training they wouldn&#8217;t have suffered such loss. People need to know whose grave error this is, why such outrage is happening.&#8221;

Ponwar warned that the Sukma slaughter was a sign that the battle against Maoists was about to get uglier. &#8220;The terrible sacrifice of lives aside, I know the kind of weapons the Maoists have taken away, you can start a whole new insurgency with that kind of cache, I have been a soldier in the Northeast, I know what such a weapons grab can do for insurgent units, it is really alarming, somebody should wake up.&#8221;

In his analysis of the carnage, the troopers were &#8220;totally under-prepared&#8221; to be sent into conflict zones. &#8220;It is evident they cannot site, much less recognise, an enemy harbour, they have no notion of who can take positions where, they were sleeping in a trap, that is what it was. But then, they have not been imparted such knowledge, not their fault.&#8221;

Ponwar, who refuses to label himself retired &#8212; &#8220;I took this job the day I left the army&#8221; &#8212; heads the Counter Terrorism and Jungle Warfare College (CTJWC) in Kanker in central Chhattisgarh, but is irate that few use the facility he has created.

Spread across 300 acres of hilly jungle terrain, the CTJWC is India&#8217;s only institution that runs courses on counter-Naxalite operations for police forces with support from the army which deputes instructors. Ponwar was invited to set up the college after retiring as the commandant of the army&#8217;s Counter Insurgency and Jungle Warfare School in Vairangte, Mizoram.

None of the Chhattisgarh police units he has trained, Powar claims, has suffered casualties in combat, and five IPS officers who have been through his hands won the President&#8217;s bravery medal.

&#8220;But the problem is the senior people. The men who must actually lead these boys in operations do not want to train. Some senior officers who came last year left because they were meant to stay their tenure in tents. Ridiculous! You cannot train for jungle guerrilla warfare if you want to stay in air-conditioning, my institution is about real terrain training, for jungle war you better get used to living in the jungle,&#8221; he said.

&#8220;I have been pleading with anyone who listens, please come here and get trained before you confront the enemy, fighting Maoists in the jungles requires unique mental and physical qualities. But nobody listens, they are just happy to have our boys killed without giving them the skills to fight the battles they are sent into. I have long said that half-trained men fight half battles, and our boys are not even half trained, many more disasters are in the works.&#8221;

Following the Lalgarh Maoist upsurge last year, Bengal sought help from Brig. Ponwar&#8217;s school and was immediately offered it. &#8220;After a long delay, 30 fellows finally came, but all of them were sub-inspector and assistant sub-inspector-level, no officers. If the officers do not learn the ropes, who is to lead these boys?&#8221;

In the context of the revived debate over training of CRPF personnel, Brig. Ponwar said: &#8220;The CRPF do not train with me, although I will be happy to. They do not know how this battle needs to be fought, we at the warfare school do.&#8221;

Asked why the CRPF had spurned his offers, Ponwar bluntly said: &#8220;Because they think they know everything. Pressure should come on them to learn. If we want our soldiers to go into battle, give them a fighting chance, don&#8217;t feed them as fodder to the enemy.&#8221;

Ponwar has issues with the mass-contact aspect of forces deployed in Chhattisgarh, too. &#8220;You cannot win a campaign if you don&#8217;t have civilian support,&#8221; he said. &#8220;And little is done to win people over. The forces behave like a feudal army, not a force that has come to the aid of people. That is the main reason why there is such poor intelligence and information available with the forces, they don&#8217;t have a relationship with the people.&#8221;

To him, winning public confidence must be the starting point. &#8220;Ask the widows if their pensions are coming, ask if water is available, ask if they need medicine, make friends and then you will get support in return. If you have lost the people, you have lost the battle to begin with.&#8221;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iggy

Karthic Sri said:


> I care my foot if she gets an international audience.
> Let she live with them and entertain her audience as after her citizenship is stripped she cannot remain India and who cares where she goes..?
> It will also send a strong message and set a strong example to those lime-light seeking Human rights activists.
> This is a war where propaganda plays a very important part and we cannot afford negative publicity from these scoundrels.



Well you dont care about it but Indian government does..arresting of this women will attracts lots of media attention and also all the things we were doing will be a human right violations for international agencies..its the least thing we wanted now..let her talk what she wanted, most of it were utter nonsense .. stripping her and arresting her will increase only her image and people will start to belive what she is saying..this will only result in what you are fearing now,negative publicity ..


----------



## Iggy

connanxlrc1000 said:


> WHAT THE **** ISZ HAPPENING WHY THE HECK CRPF IS DROPPING LIKE FLIES I JUST DONT GET IT



Relax mate..take a look at the places where the incedents happened..its all maoists influvenced areas..CRPF is fighting them on their turf..there will be casualties in these kind of operations..hope the govt will not stop the operations..I think operation green hunt is in right track..maoists are scared now..they wanted a cease fire now..thats why they increased attack on innocent civilians and CRPF personals..crushing naxals is no cake walk..but i am most sure that we can achive it ..


----------



## Iggy

Karthic Sri said:


> Mate y blaming those brave CRPF jawans who r there fighting inspite of miserable equipment.shabby facilities and peanut salaries??
> Blame those stupid,opportunistic politicians who r playing with the lives of those brave souls.
> Blame those hypocritic,out of the world,left intellectual pests who jump at the CRPF throats every now and then, defending those Maoists.
> Blame it on U and ME who dont give a shyt if those poor souls are lost in the jungles.
> 
> *Solution:*
> 1.Bring in the Armed Helis,shoot the shyt out of these pests
> 2.Bring in the AFSPA(Armed forces special powers act) into Jharkhand,Chattisgarh,orissa,West bengal so that the CRPF is given complete operational freedom and is not unnecesarily harassed by these self-proclaimed human rights activists and Gandhians.



For now the actions of Naxals like killing civilians has lost a lot of support from the common people..bringing in armed helis and heavy weapons will lead to killings of innocent civilians too which will reult only in the protest and pressure for stopping the operations..it will indirectly help maoists only..

AFSPA is a inhuman act..we saw that its not working in manipur..literally if we implement that we are letting loose the CRPF to do what ever they want to achive the objectives..they will misuse it and try to rape the women and kill innocent peoples..Hope you didnt forget manipuri women protested naked infront of the parliament..do you want some thing like that??if we let loose CRPF on this areas and they started acting in inhuman way then its like we are helping naxals to win the war..both are not a good solution mate..

To me the best way is :

Recruit more tribals and locals as Special Police Officers (SPO) to fight against naxals.its already prooved to be a sucess..

Create awareness among the people..Kerala is one state that irradicate naxalism by creating awareness among the people and educate them..State can follow the that path.

Co-Ordiantion among the states in Naxal hunting..we see how CRPF from Orissa and Grey hounds from Andhra did joint operation resulted in the death of 10 maoists..

Create forces like grey huonds in every state.. 


But the most and important thing is that the willingness of the state to fight this menace...crusing of naxals in Andhra can be credited to the ruling of Late YSR too..its his sheer willingness that helped in crushing the maosism in Andhra..we need leader like that in states..


----------



## genetic_nomad

Karthic Sri said:


> also i ve seen many ppl using IIRC.....its an abbreviation for.?



IIRC: If I Remember Correctly


----------



## KS

seiko said:


> For now the actions of Naxals like killing civilians has lost a lot of support from the common people..bringing in armed helis and heavy weapons will lead to killings of innocent civilians too which will reult only in the protest and pressure for stopping the operations..it will indirectly help maoists only..



No its this fear of losing support that is massacring our jawans.
No time is right as now to bring in the armed helis.
Dont bring in them in the all blazing Rambo style...bring in a squadron first..then another gradually...that there is not much hype around it.

like i ve been saying armed heli's give the much needed moral boost to our CRPF jawans and induces a scare in the Maoists.That *fear* is invaluable in defeating them.



seiko said:


> AFSPA is a inhuman act..we saw that its not working in manipur..literally if we implement that we are letting loose the CRPF to do what ever they want to achive the objectives..they will misuse it and try to rape the women and kill innocent peoples..Hope you didnt forget manipuri women protested naked infront of the parliament..do you want some thing like that??if we let loose CRPF on this areas and they started acting in inhuman way then its like we are helping naxals to win the war..both are not a good solution mate..



Well desperate times call for desperate measures.
U cant expect the CRPF to operate freely wen the know that the Sword of the Human Rights Activists always hangs on their head.
So they tend to be extra careful and in the process giving the all important edge to the naxals.
U need to give them some immunity from those pests.

If we r so concerned introduce a special watered dowm AFSPA with accountability to the govt and Army..but not to the Activists and NGOs.



seiko said:


> To me the best way is :
> 
> Recruit more tribals and locals as Special Police Officers (SPO) to fight against naxals.its already prooved to be a sucess..
> 
> Create awareness among the people..Kerala is one state that irradicate naxalism by creating awareness among the people and educate them..State can follow the that path.
> 
> Co-Ordiantion among the states in Naxal hunting..we see how CRPF from Orissa and Grey hounds from Andhra did joint operation resulted in the death of 10 maoists..
> 
> Create forces like grey huonds in every state..
> 
> 
> But the most and important thing is that the willingness of the state to fight this menace...crusing of naxals in Andhra can be credited to the ruling of Late YSR too..its his sheer willingness that helped in crushing the maosism in Andhra..we need leader like that in states..



Agreee. ...but laws have also be amended to make the operation easier.....u cant operate with doubts about ur future in mind.


----------



## Dash

> Thanks for the article. I agree that better training always helps, but I guess I was talking about the larger issue here. What is the overall strategy? Engage with them? Bomb them? Escalate the offensive? Bring in regulars? Take action against people in mainstream society who support Maoists? What will the backlash be? Can someone like Arundhati Roy be thrown behind bars for supporting the Naxalites?
> 
> What is the official strategy to deal with the entire issue... it's not just about sending better trained recruits into Naxalite areas.




If we talk about actions then its still a debate.

However employing army or bomb them is not a feasible solution for the time being. 

Every situation has to escalate to some stage where you have to take final action against it, just like the LTTE in Srilanka.

The most effective strategy and most farsighted strategy( most benificial) will be to start developement activities in these areas with the help of army or well equipped police forces. 

The biggest threat to future lies in one thing, and the threat is evident. The naxalites were once in few states and now they are spread over 20 states, and its because?, More and more people joining. Reason?......no developement and this giving the 'IDIOT' leaders a CAUSE to inflate the situation.

I would suggest that.
1. The greater paramilitary police force needs to be established to fight internal situations like the SWAT or the national guard.

2. Equip them with UAVs, let them take data from military sats and stuff with better weapons, Mind it I say NOT with the primary reason to kill the maoists range BUT to support the developement activity in these zones.

3. Extensive survelleince bundled with 'Real time" intelligence, that can foil any attempt or plan to stop the modernization work there.

I know most people will agree here that these areas are in fact "under developed". I mean for 'GOD sake" wake up and address the issue.

4. *Have a strong mind set to arrest the LEADERS of maoists, and arrest them all.* like a dead line that in 2 years we will arrest and hang all of them.

if GOI doesnt act now, or act like engaging army then you are only contributing to one thing, manpower influx to a wrong reason.

5. A special law needs to be incorporated or an ammedment to current law. That "any political party if found supporting any anti INDIA cause will be banned and leaders will be sent to HELL" as we all know there are parties still playing vote bank politics with them....

Someone has to foresee this and its impact on future, and strategize, coz at the end of the day you are dealing with your own people, who you once ignored.....


----------



## Dash

> Recruit more tribals and locals as Special Police Officers (SPO) to fight against naxals.its already prooved to be a sucess..



Seiko - I aggree with you most of the time but following statements didnt sound logical

Are we talking about Selva Judam?, and if its the same what you are referring to then its a failure. 

I mean what are we looking at here, this appointing tribals as police officers will give another reason for mass killing by the maoists saying they police officers, forget informers?....



> Create forces like grey huonds in every state..



It will not serve any purpose at all, reason?, you will again need to bring the word co-ordination here, something which doesnt work here as states are run by govt and govt has its own whims and fancies...so they will use their forces in the way they want, so the very reason for creating a force in every state is lost..

What we need here is a separate entity, like swat or somerthhing like that trained with jungle insurgency and supported by superior intelligence, a centralized force. 

And DO NOT allow states to deal with it, its not a state matter any more, its national. You bring states in btn U can not bring this to end ever, period.


----------



## Iggy

Karthic Sri said:


> No its this fear of losing support that is massacring our jawans.
> No time is right as now to bring in the armed helis.
> Dont bring in them in the all blazing Rambo style...bring in a squadron first..then another gradually...that there is not much hype around it.
> like i ve been saying armed heli's give the much needed moral boost to our CRPF jawans and induces a scare in the Maoists.That *fear* is invaluable in defeating them.



Mate as i said causalities are natural for an operation like this..we cant expect a cake walk there..armed helis is not a solution bro..try to understand..killing of innocent civilians means support is shifting to naxals..Bringing the helis will help in killing some naxals fast but the root cause is still there..as far i think now the CRPF is doing a good job..let the police and CRPF handle it..no need to bring in heavy machinary for now


> Well desperate times call for desperate measures.
> U cant expect the CRPF to operate freely wen the know that the Sword of the Human Rights Activists always hangs on their head.
> So they tend to be extra careful and in the process giving the all important edge to the naxals.
> U need to give them some immunity from those pests.
> 
> If we r so concerned introduce a special watered dowm AFSPA with accountability to the govt and Army..but not to the Activists and NGOs.



Two wrong thngs doesnt make a right...what desperate things are you talking about??mate the war is not happening in major cities or a II tier cities that states..they are occuring in back ward and jungle areas...most of the news are over hyped..tell do you really think they have the capability of overthrowing the government in a single state forget the central government??do they have the capability to attack a city??the laws like ASFPA will only created hatred among the people..that why the army also wanted it to be changed..


----------



## Iggy

Dash said:


> Seiko - I aggree with you most of the time but following statements didnt sound logical
> 
> Are we talking about Selva Judam?, and if its the same what you are referring to then its a failure.
> 
> I mean what are we looking at here, this appointing tribals as police officers will give another reason for mass killing by the maoists saying they police officers, forget informers?....



No we are not talking about Salwa Judam..we are recruiting and training tribal people and youth to safe guard the villages and also they know the places very well than CRPF so helping CRPF in maoists hunting..They are already in action and yes they are also targetted because of this

news.outlookindia.com | SPOs Risk Life to Save People From Naxals




> It will not serve any purpose at all, reason?, you will again need to bring the word co-ordination here, something which doesnt work here as states are run by govt and govt has its own whims and fancies...so they will use their forces in the way they want, so the very reason for creating a force in every state is lost..
> 
> What we need here is a separate entity, like swat or somerthhing like that trained with jungle insurgency and supported by superior intelligence, a centralized force.
> 
> And DO NOT allow states to deal with it, its not a state matter any more, its national. You bring states in btn U can not bring this to end ever, period.



Bro Grey hounds are responsible for the crushing the back bone of naxals in Andhra..by creating grey hounds i mean exactly a entity like swat in every state..they are specialised in Jungle warfare..Even CRPF is creating its own greyhounds for anti naxal operation..actually many states are thinking about its own grey hound like forces already 

Naxal-hit states to form Greyhound-like force - India - The Times of India

Naxal Terror Watch: CRPF to get its own Greyhounds

Central government is taking it as a law and order situation..thats why they are allowing states to do the anti naxal operation ..


----------



## Dash

> Bro Grey hounds are responsible for the crushing the back bone of naxals in Andhra..by creating grey hounds i mean exactly a entity like swat in every state..they are specialised in Jungle warfare..Even CRPF is creating its own greyhounds for anti naxal operation..actually many states are thinking about its own grey hound like forces already
> 
> Naxal-hit states to form Greyhound-like force - India - The Times of India
> 
> Naxal Terror Watch: CRPF to get its own Greyhounds
> 
> Central government is taking it as a law and order situation..thats why they are allowing states to do the anti naxal operation ..



See, we are going to a micro level here, something like theatrical level where you fight maoists where these kind of initiatives will be useful.

But the question is how do you bring this to an end when the strayegy itself is flawed!!!. You may win maoists in one states but in other it will not. I am saying it has to be commanded by a single body to bring an end in all state at one time else you will be fighting it forever.
But what we are discussing here is the approach taken by the GOI to tackle this issue.



> Central government is taking it as a law and order situation..thats why they are allowing states to do the anti naxal operation ..



First of all, its not a law and order situation here. Its simply much bigger than that, when 20 states in this country are affected by this manance...

I mean most of us will agree here that GOI is right by not terming these are terrosists like the jehadists, however its a completely new type of war which has been imposed on us, so a new law, a new body and a NEW strategy needs to come here. 

and giving this task to states will NOT help. Coz we know Indian politics is even bitter in state level.

*You cant say its law and order situation and fight this in bits and pieces in states when your Opponent is fighting it as wholy united and more over when the aim is to kill democracy and the govt itself*


----------



## KS

seiko said:


> Mate as i said causalities are natural for an operation like this..we cant expect a cake walk there..armed helis is not a solution bro..try to understand..killing of innocent civilians means support is shifting to naxals..Bringing the helis will help in killing some naxals fast but the root cause is still there..as far i think now the CRPF is doing a good job..let the police and CRPF handle it..no need to bring in heavy machinary for now



Seiks u kave to understand the purpose im for using armed Helis...They give a psychological edge to the CRPF and the Maoists should realise that they r fighting an *enemy with infinite resources at its disposal.*
They should think abt the futility of their efforts.
At present they think the Indian security forces are nothing but the CRPF jawans with their SLR s or INSAS...that has to change.




seiko said:


> Two wrong thngs doesnt make a right...what desperate things are you talking about??mate the war is not happening in major cities or a II tier cities that states..they are occuring in back ward and jungle areas...most of the news are over hyped..tell do you really think they have the capability of overthrowing the government in a single state forget the central government??do they have the capability to attack a city??the laws like ASFPA will only created hatred among the people..that why the army also wanted it to be changed..



So ur advocating that we wait till the war comes to cities and towns.....this is the "chalta hai" approach that has brought us here to this situation and if we dont rectify it now...............
as regards AFSPA cmon there has to be some sortt of immunity to the jawans.Thts y i mentioned a watered down AFSPA.
Otherwise ...for example even if i was in that situation i d be xtra cautious to the extent of negligence.


----------



## KS

seiko said:


> Well you dont care about it but Indian government does..arresting of this women will attracts lots of media attention and also all the things we were doing will be a human right violations for international agencies..its the least thing we wanted now..let her talk what she wanted, most of it were utter nonsense .. stripping her and arresting her will increase only her image and people will start to belive what she is saying..this will only result in what you are fearing now,negative publicity ..



hmmmm...points to ponder..........anyway my blood boils wen this hippie just blows her load everytime on TV slamming those brave CRPF jawans and supporting those Maoists as if they were saints.


----------



## Iggy

Dash said:


> See, we are going to a micro level here, something like theatrical level where you fight maoists where these kind of initiatives will be useful.
> 
> But the question is how do you bring this to an end when the strayegy itself is flawed!!!. You may win maoists in one states but in other it will not. I am saying it has to be commanded by a single body to bring an end in all state at one time else you will be fighting it forever.
> But what we are discussing here is the approach taken by the GOI to tackle this issue.
> 
> First of all, its not a law and order situation here. Its simply much bigger than that, when 20 states in this country are affected by this manance...
> 
> I mean most of us will agree here that GOI is right by not terming these are terrosists like the jehadists, however its a completely new type of war which has been imposed on us, so a new law, a new body and a NEW strategy needs to come here.
> 
> and giving this task to states will NOT help. Coz we know Indian politics is even bitter in state level.
> 
> *You cant say its law and order situation and fight this in bits and pieces in states when your Opponent is fighting it as wholy united and more over when the aim is to kill democracy and the govt itself*



Mate i understand what you are trying to say..But law and order look after by the state government ..Central government cannot start an operation like this with out taking the state governments in to confidence..note that most of the maoists affected states were ruled by opposisation..so you can understand what will be the effect of such a movement..for me the CRPF is doing a better job now..note that they are new to this kind of operation..let them do their job..with the induction of Cobras and getting training from grey hounds sooner or later the situation will reverse..no doubt about it..


----------



## Iggy

Karthic Sri said:


> Seiks u kave to understand the purpose im for using armed Helis...They give a psychological edge to the CRPF and the Maoists should realise that they r fighting an *enemy with infinite resources at its disposal.*
> They should think abt the futility of their efforts.
> At present they think the Indian security forces are nothing but the CRPF jawans with their SLR s or INSAS...that has to change.



mate its not necessary to deploy helis to increase the confidence of soldiers..they only need better protection like bullet proof jackets,new survilance and communication equipments and better training..it will also give them better pycological edge to them over maoists..As for now bringing helicopter attack will do more harm than good..we dont need more people to become maoists mate..what the purpose of all these operations if more and more people become naxals??Naxals can only win if they have support among common citizens..if they dont get that support then victory will be ours..as for now we are having advantage over them..Helis will help us win the battle but we may loose the war..




> So ur advocating that we wait till the war comes to cities and towns.....this is the "chalta hai" approach that has brought us here to this situation and if we dont rectify it now...............
> as regards AFSPA cmon there has to be some sortt of immunity to the jawans.Thts y i mentioned a watered down AFSPA.
> Otherwise ...for example even if i was in that situation i d be xtra cautious to the extent of negligence.



Mate try to understand what i am saying ..I am trying to tell you that now the war is limited to jungles and backward areas..laws like AFSPA will create hatred among people towards jawans in that area and more and more will join naxals due to this and will spread to cities also,..with out the rule Jawans are doing a good job ,yes casualities are happening but its expected as we are fighting on their terrain..we dont need such kind of barberic law giving immunity to soldiers for what ever things they do,,because bad apples are everywhere and one mans bad is going to affect the entire force


----------



## Dash

> Mate i understand what you are trying to say..But law and order look after by the state government ..Central government cannot start an operation like this with out taking the state governments in to confidence..note that most of the maoists affected states were ruled by opposisation..so you can understand what will be the effect of such a movement..



Even I agree with this and this is themost hurting thing for this operation. Sometimes I feel that the people in state govt are doing this in collaboration with the Naxals to create a blockade in centre. Now the question needs to be asked that even if they do this they will hurt their image in the state itself, so, so far this is mere ambiguation....and will be off topic

However I know that GOI is facing this but if this is done like this then GOD knows what will be the future....



> So ur advocating that we wait till the war comes to cities and towns.....this is the "chalta hai" approach that has brought us here to this situation and if we dont rectify it now...............
> as regards AFSPA cmon there has to be some sortt of immunity to the jawans.Thts y i mentioned a watered down AFSPA



karthik, Even I will disagree with you if you say Army needs to be brought into action and you have Dhruv all the way firing missiles on people, coz missiles dont discriminate....the biggest disadvantage.

AFSPA is an act speciall for Kashmir and its justified there but not here.
The first strategy will be to stop people from joining this clan and if it happens then GOI has to get ready for a small scale civil war, and who knows it might go big as the operations intensify....so No such thing is needed here...

Here you need to look at the future in tackling this issue...


----------



## Prometheus

Dantewada: In a major breakthrough, Chhattisgarh Police has arrested six persons, including self-styled Naxal commander Barsa Lakhma, who were allegedly involved in the gunning down of 76 security personnel here last month. 

"We have arrested six people in two different incidents including Lakhma last night from Morpali, four kms from Chintalnar," Superintendent of Police Amresh Mishra told reporters here. 

The six were allegedly involved in the killing of 75 CRPF personnel and one state police constable on April six, the biggest attack on security personnel in post-Independence era. 

The arrested Naxals have told the officials during interrogation that the CRPF personnel had become sitting ducks after they lost the wireless set of the killed Deputy Commandant of the 62nd CRPF Battalion. 

Lakhma told them that the Naxals were keeping a close tab on the movement of the para-military force personnel with the help of the wireless set. 

The others arrested included Oyam Hidma, Podiyami Hidma, Kawasi Budra, Oya Ganga, Dura Joga. They were arrested from Minapa village, five kms from Tarmetla, the SP said. 

They also told the police that they were keeping a close watch on CRPF personnel ncluding the "picnic" they had on April five during which the Deputy Commandant of CRPF lost his wireless set. 

After the incident, these six people had given a detailed de-briefing to Naxal top brass Ramanna and Paparao during which the "complacency" of CRPF was also discussed, they told the interrogators.

According to arrested Naxalites, the CRPF company was was selected as a target because they had stayed put in one place for an entire day and their movements were under a constant watch by Naxalites, Mishra said. 

The final kill was decided by Naxalites after the wireless set started buzzing on April six at 0300 hours asking the men to get back to the ground and start searching for the lost wireless set of the deputy commandant, the arrested Naxals said. 

Six Naxals arrested for Dantewada killings

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

Great news indeed!!!


----------



## Moorkh

seems india is a turtle, 

slow to move but gets the task done


----------



## gowthamraj

good news. . . We must arrest all heads. .


----------



## TATA

hang them all


----------



## KS

Six Naxals arrested for Dantewada massacre - India - ibnlive

Dantewada: In a major breakthrough, Chhattisgarh Police arrested six persons, including self-styled Naxal commander Barsa Lakhma, who were allegedly involved in the gunning down of 76 security personnel in Dantewada on April 6.
"We have arrested six people in two different incidents including Lakhma last night from Morpali, four kms from Chintalnar," Superintendent of Police Amresh Mishra said in Dantewada.

The arrested Naxals have told the officials during interrogation that the *CRPF personnel had become sitting ducks after they lost the wireless set of the killed Deputy Commandant of the 62nd CRPF battalion.
Lakhma told them that the Naxals were keeping a close tab on the movement of the para-military force personnel with the help of the wireless set.*
The others arrested included Oyam Hidma, Podiyami Hidma, Kawasi Budra, Oya Ganga, Dura Joga. They were arrested from Minapa village, five kms from Tarmetla, the SP said.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Hope the govt provides the CRPF with better encrypted wireless communication sets.
Lessons must be learnt from this terrible incident.
And those SOBs must be feeling sorry for becoming naxals.


----------



## herakles

Good job Chattisgarh police


----------



## Prometheus

ASIAN DEFENCE: Indirect Army Involvement in Anti-Maoist Fight


----------



## Lankan Ranger

*Indirect army involvement in anti-Maoist fight soon*

The government has said it wont bring in the army to fight Maoists. 

*But a current policy decision shows that the Centre has, in principle, decided on some kind of an indirect involvement of the army. *

*The defence ministry has decided to raise special units by mostly recruiting Rashtriya Rifles (RR) personnel posted in Jammu and Kashmir who will train paramilitary battalions to combat Maoists.*

RR personnel in J&K are trained in jungle warfare. Initially, seven such units will be raised. Headed by a colonel, they will be trained in the northeast and will be called rural and jungle warfare units. 

Two paramilitary units will work under a special unit. Together, they will form a sector. Thus, 21 special units will be raised to fight the Maoists.

But the government will have to sort a few issues first. It will have to decide who will command such a force  defence ministry or home ministry. Another moot question is, who will head a sector  an army brigadier or an IPS officer?

The army is keen that training is conducted directly under its supervision. It is okay with a joint supervisory mechanism. Blueprint of the plan was drawn up after the Dantewada massacre in which 75 CRPF personnel and a policeman were killed by Maoists last month. It is said to have gathered steam after the second attack last week.

A senior official involved with the exercise told DNA: Each commanding officer of these special units will be given the freedom to choose 70% of the men. Logistic support is expected from Assam Rifles. Existent facilities such as the Counter Insurgency and Jungle Warfare School at Vairengte in Mizoram will also be used.

Indirect army involvement in anti-Maoist fight soon - dnaindia.com


----------



## fallstuff

*India train crash leaves 65 dead in West Bengal state*

Authorities suspect rebel sabotage after the passenger train derails in a Maoist stronghold and is hit by a freight train. The lack of roads and the threat of an ambush slow rescue efforts.


Indian rescue workers and others surround a train that derailed and crashed early Friday in Sardiha, about 90 miles southwest of Kolkata, killing at least 65 people. Maoist rebels are suspected of sabotage. (Bikas Das, Associated Press / May 28, 2010)

By Mark Magnier, Los Angeles Times


Reporting from New Delhi * Sabotage by Maoist rebels was suspected after an Indian passenger train derailed early Friday, sending railroad cars crashing onto an adjoining track. An oncoming freight train slammed into many of those cars, killing at least 65 people and injuring 200.*

The area of West Bengal state where the disaster occurred, near the city of Sardiha and about 90 miles southwest of Kolkata, formerly Calcutta, is a known Maoist stronghold that has seen several recent attacks.

There was initial confusion on the exact cause of the disaster, with some officials and the engineer on the passenger train blaming an explosion, some uninjured passengers saying they heard no blast, and police saying metal parts used to hold sections of track together were missing and apparently removed in an act of sabotage.



*India's aging railroads experience their highest volume of travelers in May, with more than 20 million passengers each day on the 69,300-mile system*.

The disaster occurred about 1:30 a.m., when most passengers were sleeping, and it took more than an hour for police and medical crews to reach the site.

Even then, rescue operations were hampered by the lack of roads, the blocked tracks and concern that the Maoists might have set an ambush or booby trap to kill rescue crews rushing to the scene.

Angry passengers complained of the slow response, with some claiming that luggage and valuables were stolen by onlookers in the confusion.

E. Mitra, a doctor at nearby Kharagpur Railway Hospital, said 30 bodies had been taken there, but "a lot of dead bodies are strewn under the derailed carriages."

Samar Ghosh, home secretary of West Bengal state, said that 65 bodies had been found.

As dawn broke, air force helicopters scrambled to assist as video footage showed crowds of onlookers standing on the roof of derailed carriages, watching soldiers cutting holes in a rail car roof with a gas-powered circular saw.

Authorities said 13 cars of the Gyaneshwari Express traveling to Mumbai from Howrah derailed. Three were mangled. Many of the casualties were reportedly caused by the collision with the freight train. Video showed the freight train engine fused at a right angle to one of the rear passenger cars.

Vivek Sahai, a Railways Ministry official, said Maoists had declared a "black week" starting midnight Thursday, a period of strikes and stepped-up activities against the government, so transportation workers were on alert.

"There was a massive jerk, and we thought the Maoists had stopped the train to hijack it," an unidentified witness told a local TV station. "But thank God it was an accident  at least many people are saved. This area is very dangerous, very dangerous."

A railway worker reportedly examined the section of track at 11 p.m., a little more than two hours earlier, and reported no problem. Four trains had reportedly passed over the line in the previous 90 minutes.

*Mamata Banerjee, India's railways minister and a politician from West Bengal, rushed to the scene to announce compensation of $11,000 and a job in her ministry for the families of those killed and $2,200 for anyone injured.*

In October, a train in the area was seized for several hours by Maoists before being released. In March and earlier this month, Maoists blew up railroad tracks nearby.

"Police in the area now have raised quite a good force and have been carrying out operations, so they are targeting weak spots," said B.K. Ponwar, head of the Counter-Terrorism and Jungle Warfare College based in Jharkhand state, also a Maoist stronghold. "It's easy to make [an explosive] contraption; only one person can set it.

"The easiest is railway tracks," Ponwar added. "They can't be guarded everywhere."

Maoists, who have been battling the government for decades, operate in 20 of India's 28 states and have 10,000 to 20,000 fighters, according to the Home Ministry.

Concentrated in some of India's most impoverished states, the Maoists have won support from the poor, especially landless peasants angry over local corruption, weak governance and the growing wealth gap. Despite India's high economic growth rates, vast numbers of people have not seen much improvement in their lives.

In many places, the government controls the roads, but the Maoists control the jungle and villages. Aware that their strength depends on the state's continued ineffectiveness, militants often attack infrastructure as well as police and army patrols.

In recent months, the militants have increased attacks in response to a police and army offensive initiated late last year across several "red corridor" states.

The rebels are funded in part by hundreds of millions of dollars that they extort each year by threatening companies. Their arsenal includes automatic rifles, shoulder-fired rocket launchers, mines and related explosives, some of which have been stolen from Indian authorities and some purchased from Chinese smugglers.

mark.magnier@latimes.com

Anshul Rana in The Times' New Delhi Bureau contributed to this report.

Link:

India: Train crash leaves 65 dead in West Bengal state - latimes.com


----------



## Jazzbot

PIR fallen innocent ppl.


----------



## prodevelopment

These maoist need to be shown their place in the world. Army is needed pronto to reach them a lesson. So much loss of innocent is beyond acceptable.

*MOD EDIT: mind ur words*


----------



## Bushy

This forum is rife with talks of anger and frustration that bear no fruit.



prodevelopment said:


> These maoist fuckers need to be shown their place in the world. Army is needed pronto to reach them a lesson. So much loss of innocent is beyond acceptable.



Brother, if you really want to do something, why not file a PIL or at least an RTI to take a look at what the Home Ministry is doing to rid the country of this problem. This is not a national security related issue, so the HM will be bound to reply to your query.


----------



## blackwater 007

prodevelopment said:


> These maoist fuckers need to be shown their place in the world. Army is needed pronto to reach them a lesson. So much loss of innocent is beyond acceptable.



Don't worry army will do something. May be Indian govt is waiting for Commonwealth games to be over than they start something.


----------



## contender

*Are India's Maoist rebels winning the war? *
28 May 2010




*Tribespeople in parts of West Bengal support the rebels*

*Friday's train crash in India has been blamed on "sabotage" by Maoist rebels. It was the latest in a series of rebel attacks after the government launched an offensive against them. The BBC's Soutik Biswas asks whether the rebels are gaining the upper hand.*

It is not surprising that Maoist rebels are being blamed for the derailment of an express train in India's West Bengal state, in which 71 passengers were killed. 

The police claim they have found posters signed by a local Maoist militia claiming responsibility for removing part of the track, which led to the train skidding off and colliding with a freight train coming in the opposite direction. 

West Midnapore district, where the incident happened, is the hotbed of Maoist rebellion in West Bengal, one of the states where the rebels have a presence. 

Tribespeople dominate the district, especially the forested Junglemahal region bordering Jharkhand state. 

They feel ignored and deprived by the Communist government which has been ruling the state since 1977. Most live in abject poverty. The only visible signs of "development" I spotted during a trip to the area some years ago were cheap liquor shops. 

*Strong support*

Fed up with the state of affairs, Junglemahal's tribespeople even agitated for a separate state. 

When neighbouring Jharkhand was carved out as a separate state, their alienation grew and they were quick to welcome the Maoists, who wield most influence in areas which are poor and dominated by tribespeople.




*The security forces are on the backfoot after a spree of rebel attacks*

The Lalgarh area in Junglemahal is the rebels' most formidable stronghold. 

In February, they stormed a police camp in Lalgarh, killing 24 policemen. 

Rebels love to describe Lalgarh as a "liberated zone" where the state has withered away - schools and medical centres have closed down because teachers and doctors are afraid to attend, and policemen are confined to the police stations fearing reprisals. 

Friday's incident in West Midnapore demonstrates how the rebels are taking the battle to their enemies ever since the federal government launched an offensive in what is known as India's "red corridor" earlier this year. 

This comprises 223 of India's 636 districts in 20 states which the government says are "Maoist affected", up from 55 districts in nine states six years ago. 

Ninety of these affected districts, the government says, are experiencing "consistent violence." 

The rebels have been carrying out attacks with impunity in recent months - two major attacks Dantewada in Chhattisgarh state left more than 100 people dead, including 75 paramilitary troops. 

But there are also theories that in this case the Maoist script went slightly awry. 

Maoists frequently tamper with railway lines and often these lead to minor derailments; a number of such attempts have been caught well in time. There have been hijackings but no major attacks on civilian transport with such a death toll. 

In the past year, Maoists have carried out 32 attacks on railways, mainly in Jharkhand, West Bengal, Orissa, Chhattisgarh - but no major casualties have been reported. 

Support for the Maoist cause across India generally will be dented by such an attack, just as it was after the assault on troops in Dantewada. 

Following the twin Dantewada attacks, the government said it was reviewing its strategy for fighting the rebels, who have refused to respond to repeated government offers for talks. 

Analysts say that the strategy of "clearing, holding and developing" rebel-affected areas evidently inspired by the US strategy in Iraq and Afghanistan is not working. 





*Maoists call Lalgarh a "liberated zone"*

*'Visible retreat'*

One reason, they say, is that the surge of security forces and resources on the ground are not sufficient enough to take on the rebels who are spread over a vast swathe of remote mineral-rich forest lands.

The government is now in a "visible retreat" after a spree of rebel attacks, says security analyst Ajai Sahni. 

He believes that a lack of adequate forces, training and intelligence is leading to these "disasters". 

"Unless local capacities for intelligence and operations are enormously augmented, this [offensive] can go nowhere, and lot of lives are going to be lost for no useful purpose," Mr Sahni says. 

But the under-equipped local police and intelligence-gathering networks remain Indian security' s weakest link, and there no visible efforts to bolster them. 

The government appears to be confused over how the rebels should be tackled - there are differences in the ruling Congress party itself on whether the state should strike hard against it's own people. 

Recently federal home minister P Chidambaram requested wider powers to deal with the rebels, saying that he had been given a "limited mandate." 

He said the chief ministers of some of the worst affected states have asked for air power to be used against the rebels - a measure that the government has refused to sanction. 

Analysts believe that many states are not doing enough to take on the rebels, leading to a "centralisation" of the problem.

"The principal responsibility for dealing with the Maoists remain that of the states; the first responders, the local police stations, have to be strengthened and equipped to deal with the task on their own." 

Till that happens, the rebels will be seen to have an upper hand in what promises to be long drawn out and bloody conflict, the like of which India has never seen. 





*The train '"sabotage" was one of the biggest attacks launched by the rebels*
BBC News - Are India's Maoist rebels winning the war?


----------



## KS

If these idiots think that they can win the war by blowing trains and killing villagers...they r sadly mistaken..

The more trains they blow..the more doubt they r bringing in the minds of the ppl whio r hitherto opposed to Army action in these areas.

But once the damage is done and the Army comes and armed helis are started to be used..these terrorists will be history in 4 months.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

Large amount of Maoists are being apprehended and killed..It wont come in the media there will be too many human rights people shouting


----------



## psychedelic_renegade

moists have been romanticized in literature, news reports, blogs over the years, more they commit crimes against innocents more they are alienating from their urban support base. Sooner or later, they're gonna end up in demise.


----------



## Spitfighter

Emperor Palpatine said:


> Large amount of Maoists are being apprehended and killed..*It wont come in the media there will be too many human rights people shouting*



So how'd you find out? 

I think we really need to stop beating around the bush and acknowledge the situation. 

The situation is steadily spiraling out of control, today they're confined to the jungles, tomorrow they'll be in the cities. We need to bolster intelligence gathering operations and decapitate the organization by taking out their leaders ASAP. 

This is clearly not just a 'law and order' problem anymore. They're getting bolder by the day, we should strike hard and fast just so we remind them who's in charge. The people will lose faith in the government (if they haven't already) unless we respond by striking at the maoist leadership. A few air strikes might not hurt, don't ask don't tell if you know what I mean. 

What irritates me most though is the utter lack of urgency, those babus will debate till the end of time while the rest of us suffer.


----------



## Marxist

Maoists are losing the war actually,they are losing their support due to heinous acts.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

Spitfighter said:


> So how'd you find out?
> 
> I think we really need to stop beating around the bush and acknowledge the situation.
> 
> The situation is steadily spiraling out of control, today they're confined to the jungles, tomorrow they'll be in the cities. We need to bolster intelligence gathering operations and decapitate the organization by taking out their leaders ASAP.
> 
> This is clearly not just a 'law and order' problem anymore. They're getting bolder by the day, we should strike hard and fast just so we remind them who's in charge. The people will lose faith in the government (if they haven't already) unless we respond by striking at the maoist leadership. A few air strikes might not hurt, don't ask don't tell.



I have no problem acknowledging the situation..but its certian its not in the favour of the Maoist..

Maoists have never attacked civilian targets . their attacks on civilian targets are recent which shows they are getting desperate . Seriously..how hard is it anyway to screw up a railway track.

BTW 10,000 more BSF is moving into Maoist effected areas..clearly there is an operation going


----------



## harpoon

Unlike other insurgencies that are confined to one state, Naxals are spread over a no: of states (like the mythical hydra having multiple heads) each ruled by different political parties, each having a different take on how to deal with this menace. While one wants military action others want to talks with them. So they commit violence in one state and escape to another state for R&R. Unless all their heads are smashed at the same time this menace will continue.

The govt and the various NGOs should understand the fact that naxals have little or no respect for Indian democracy or constiution. All they are after is unchecked power from the barrel of the gun and nothing less and they will not stop at nothing for acheveing this. So govt should not fall into the trap of "talks". They will just use this time for rearming and regrouping.


----------



## idune

What is the proof that maoist have done that??? More than likely Indian govt orchestrated this accident to generate negative publicity against maoist. Indian govt have executed such false flag operation before.


----------



## Chappal Chor

idune said:


> What is the proof that maoist have done that??? More than likely Indian govt orchestrated this accident to generate negative publicity against maoist. Indian govt have executed such false flag operation before.



they came out of spoof and took the responsibility. Do you need any more proofs. 


Or is it same like 26/11 by Indian governement and some Amar Singh and heera lal behind it.


----------



## forcetrip

Cowardly acts dont win wars, they just reinforce the idea's against them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

I think its too early to tell. But rest assured if its not nipped in the bud, they will be a force to reckon with in the next 10 years or something.


----------



## idune

Chappal Chor said:


> they came out of spoof and took the responsibility. Do you need any more proofs.



indian govt (GOI) could very well pretend to be maoist and claim the responsibility.


----------



## notsuperstitious

So how many of you expected that when Green Hunt starts the maoists will scale down attacks? Of course they will increase them, on soft targets if required to cause more fear in people and put pressure on govt to stop the campaign!

We must go on, thats the only way to go.


----------



## Lion Of Pakistan

I don't know about if the Maoist cause is for freedom or not.
But killing innocents is just wrong.
May peace be with the dead.


----------



## KS

*On first-ever train ride, twins die in each other's arms*

KOLKATA: Little Shirin and Sharmin hardly knew who Maoists were or why they would target their train. On their first ever vacation, all that the mirror-image twins could think about was what they would do in Mumbai, pose for pictures in identical frocks, take the ferry to Elephanta... They went to sleep hugging each other. They died that way. 

*On Friday morning, even hardened CRPF men broke down as the bodies of the seven-year-olds from Kolkata were pulled out* of the mangled S4 coach of the GyaneshwariExpress. The first rescuer stepped in, and stood rooted in shock for a second. 

The girls lay on a crumpled berth, holding each other tight, one's head buried in the other's chest. Shirin and Sharmin wore identical frocks, in green and yellow. *They seemed asleep, but for the blood that had caked on their faces. The jawans had to pry the girls' arms loose to remove their bodies. *

Their Parents Javed and Sabiya were teachers at an English medium school where Johar Jahan was the principal. "Bhabi ja rahi hoon," Sabiya had told her neighbour on 6 Abdul Ali Row on Thursday night while leaving for Howrah station. "Sabiya was excited that her twin daughters would see Mumbai. But they perished just hours into their journey. *How could fate be so cruel to the family? I feel terrible. Her girls were little angels,"* she said. 


On-first-ever-train-ride-twins-die-in-each-others-arms
----------------------------------------------------------------------

Do u think those mofo bastardss can win the war after committing such heinous crimes..?
What are those idiotic Human rights activists and the Arundati roys
doing now..? "Gandhians with Guns" huh.....those bastardss need to be hanged from the nearest tree by their thumbs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chappal Chor

idune said:


> indian govt (GOI) could very well pretend to be maoist and claim the responsibility.



Then the maoist problem is solved because what maoist want is to run the government so the issue is resolved when they are already running the government. In that case BD also comes into maoist scanner as the government of BD is Indian stooge. So at the end of day BD is also having maoist government. 
*
Now if you are done with ur stupidity can we get back to topic.*


----------



## harpoon

forcetrip said:


> Cowardly acts dont win wars, they just reinforce the idea's against them.



In many ways your Taliban and our Naxals are the same. They started of as defenders of the poor and downtrodden( at least this is what they say) and later became a menace to the same poor. They got romantised by various intellectuals and acquired a sort of "David", "Robinhood" image. When the security forces started moving against them the so called human rights organizations were crying fowl over the "brutal" govt against their own "bothers". It took
suicide attacks and bomb blasts in your country and train dreailments and mine blasts in our country to punch in the facts these people are nothing but pure anarchists who wants unchallenged power for their own purposes.


----------



## Chappal Chor

Lion Of Pakistan said:


> I don't know about if the Maoist cause is for freedom or not.
> But killing innocents is just wrong.
> May peace be with the dead.



They want communist rule in India.


----------



## Harath

Chappal Chor said:


> They want communist rule in India.



Let them first come outta jungles..then we will see...


----------



## idune

Chappal Chor said:


> Then the maoist problem is solved because what maoist want is to run the government so the issue is resolved when they are already running the government. .[/I][/B]




If maoist were running the govt there was no need for their fight and no need for GOI operation green hunt. But there are indian govt move to paint bad label on maoist movement rather than addressing injustice and minority repression and social discrimination. 

But your hallow logic can go only so far.


----------



## Chappal Chor

idune said:


> If maoist were running the govt there was no need for their fight and no need for GOI operation green hunt. But there are indian govt move to paint bad label on maoist movement rather than addressing injustice and minority repression and social discrimination.
> 
> But your hallow logic can go only so far.



So if the government is not running them how can they do the blasts. and if they did the blasts how come the mouth pieces of maoist claim maoists have taken responsibility.

The world dont run on your fairy tales but runs of proofs. We have prooved they are guilty they need to crushed case closed. dont need to have approval from BD to that. You wanna help them out of Indian oppression you are welcome but do remember that we hold the taps and can close them anytime

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notsuperstitious

idune said:


> If maoist were running the govt there was no need for their fight and no need for GOI operation green hunt. But there are indian govt move to paint bad label on maoist movement rather than addressing injustice and minority repression and social discrimination.
> 
> But your hallow logic can go only so far.



You hate all Indians, minority, majority, poor, rich, middle class, we've seen your posts. So we see through your bullshit.

If the maoists have popular support, they can win elections and change the system, but they won't do it, because they are just full of shyt like some jamatis here.


----------



## idune

Chappal Chor said:


> they need to crushed case closed.



Operative words, translating these words very well means create carnage by killing people and blame it on adversary that operation green hunt so far failed to produce result.


----------



## KS

idune said:


> Operative words, translating these words very well means create carnage by killing people and blame it on adversary that operation green hunt so far failed to produce result.



So be it...Can u jamaatis offer us some of ur vast experience in that..?

And pls remember every word of India bashing u do here we will reduce 10 litres of water coming to BD..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## harpoon

idune said:


> Operative words, translating these words very well means create carnage by killing people and blame it on adversary that operation green hunt so far failed to produce result.




If that happens the blood will be in the hands of the naxals. In a democracy there is no place for violence. If the naxals truly care about the tribals want to change the system and belive that they have the support of the people, they can stand in the election. Indian democracy is free and fair and if they have the support base that they claim to have they can easily win the elections. On the other hand if they believe that they can take power through guns, they will never suceed.


----------



## Chappal Chor

idune said:


> Operative words, translating these words very well means create carnage by killing people and blame it on adversary that operation green hunt so far failed to produce result.



Yes we would love to create carnage for the Maoist. In India no one has problem is detonating explosives right on their a$$. 

Green hunt as of now has not been able to produce profoung results. so we need more firepower and more damage to the maoist. and guess what we will do that. 

And maoist sympathy seekers like you will not be able do a Sh!t about evil Indians.


----------



## Chappal Chor

Karthic Sri said:


> So be it...Can u jamaatis offer us some of ur vast experience in that..?
> 
> *And pls remember every word of India bashing u do here we will reduce 10 litres of water coming to BD..*


----------



## idune

Karthic Sri said:


> And pls remember every word of India bashing u do here we will reduce 10 litres of water coming to BD..



So you admit india has been using water as terror weapon and for its hegemonic agenda. Reflection of same indian terror policy against its own people by derailing train and then blame it on maoist. Not surprise at all.


----------



## Chappal Chor

idune said:


> So you admit india has been using water as terror weapon and for its hegemonic agenda. Reflection of same indian terror policy against its own people by derailing train and then blame it on maoist. Not surprise at all.



No not yet but we can........ having capability is one thing and doing it is another thing. Anyways if we did what can u do wage a war against India or ask the maoists to help you out. Guys like you deserve to be treated like that 

back up your claims with proofs else let me also give u eye opener. Bangladeshi immigrants are doing all shi!!ty jobs in India specially in Delhi from toilet cleaning to servents.... No really...... trust me........ what proof?...... do i really need to give ?


----------



## idune

Chappal Chor said:


> No not yet but we can........ having capability is one thing and doing it is another thing. Anyways if we did what can u do wage a war against India or ask the maoists to help you out. Guys like you deserve to be treated like that
> 
> back up your claims with proofs else let me also give u eye opener. Bangladeshi immigrants are doing all shi!!ty jobs in India specially in Delhi from toilet cleaning to servents.... No really...... trust me........ what proof?...... do i really need to give ?



doing ethnic cleansing and labeling indian poor and minority population as Bangladeshi is NOT going to work and NOT going to solve your problem. Ethnic clensing and labling poor religious minorities are not the way to to get rid of the poverty nor it is the way to fast track indian "super power" hype. Thats the kind of mentality caused the maoist movement at the first place.


----------



## Chappal Chor

idune said:


> doing ethnic cleansing and labeling indian poor and minority population as Bangladeshi is NOT going to work and NOT going to solve your problem. Ethnic clensing and labling poor religious minorities are not the way to to get rid of the poverty nor it is the way to fast track indian "super power" hype. Thats the kind of mentality caused the maoist movement at the first place.



Oh did we killed those minorities. No we did not. But anyone without documents to proove themselves as Indians but are more into BD what can we do about it. 

For being a super power we also need to people to do shi!!ty jobs. Thanks we have BD for our rescue for doing those jobs.


----------



## arya-is-here

well in short words

*India is the world biggest democracy no one can hurt the nation *

they are rats and whenever govt just want can kill the rats


----------



## idune

Chappal Chor said:


> Oh did we killed those minorities. No we did not. But anyone without documents to proove themselves as Indians but are more into BD what can we do about it.
> 
> For being a super power we also need to people to do shi!!ty jobs. Thanks we have BD for our rescue for doing those jobs.



Labling poor religious minority indians as Bangladeshis is not the way to to get rid of the poverty nor will help your superiority desperation. Thats the kind of mentality caused the maoist movement at the first place.


----------



## Chappal Chor

idune said:


> Labling poor religious minorities indians as Bangladeshis is not the way to to get rid of the poverty nor will help your superiority desperation. Thats the kind of mentality caused the maoist movement at the first place.



bangladeshis are mostly in Delhi area. Have seen them personally and there are no maoist movement in Delhi.

Hope these Bangladeshis dont turn out to be Maoist because our army dont want to operate on our civilians but they dont have such rule for other nations. Would u like them to turn your eyes towards you. I dont think so


----------



## Kinetic

idune said:


> doing ethnic cleansing and labeling indian poor and minority population as Bangladeshi is NOT going to work and NOT going to solve your problem. Ethnic clensing and labling poor religious minorities are not the way to to get rid of the poverty nor it is the way to fast track indian "super power" hype. Thats the kind of mentality caused the maoist movement at the first place.



Its called *India-phobia*. Not from Pakistan not from China, a 'guy' got India-phobia. 

How many people rajakars killed during BD war? You hate your own govt, you call them 'Indian stooges' just because they want good relation with India. India made your life miserable. rajakars completely destroyed BD, now talking about India!!!! Your India-phobia infected deep, go to a doctor. We can understand your problem.



idune said:


> Labling poor religious minority indians as Bangladeshis is not the way to to get rid of the poverty nor will help your superiority desperation. Thats the kind of mentality caused the maoist movement at the first place.



 maoist are 'religious' minorities!!!!  dude India-phobia made you blind!! maoist are not religious minorities.


----------



## KS

idune said:


> Labling poor religious minority indians as Bangladeshis is not the way to to get rid of the poverty nor will help your superiority desperation. Thats the kind of mentality caused the maoist movement at the first place.



And that was what created Bangladesh in the first place much to the chagrin of u Jamatis..

*ok 1 st 10 litres of water reduced*...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idune

Its sad to see 70 some poor indians died because of most likely GOI false flag operation.


----------



## Chappal Chor

idune said:


> Its sad to see 70 some poor indians died because of most likely GOI false flag operation.



It will equally be sad when equally will die in BD looking towards India and failing with water management.


----------



## sohan

Mate those poor Indians are still richer than your average Bangladeshi.


----------



## Chappal Chor

sohan said:


> Mate those poor Indians are still richer than your average Bangladeshi.



No you dont know Bangladesh is more stronger then India. At any point of time they can crush us. 

And do you know maoist are religious minorities. Prachanda, Dahal and all were Muslims.


----------



## idune

Chappal Chor said:


> It will equally be sad when equally will die in BD looking towards India and failing with water management.



Its evident Indian terror stretches against its poor population inside india and against all its neighbors.


----------



## KS

idune said:


> Its sad to see 70 some poor indians died because of most likely GOI false flag operation.



hey i understand ur desperation cos of the @ZZ spanking ur getting in ur country by the Awamy League...

Are u a Jamaati Rajakar involved in the genocide of poor bengalis in 1971.?

Actually i wouldn blame the Pakistanis for that because they wanted to control u and it is natural for them to do so..

*But ur a traitor to ur own country*.....I just get the desperation mate.:lol....*Ur not accepted in ur country as a Bengali..Nor in Pakistan as a pakistani*..Ur just 1 wannabe pakistani..

Ur just one homeless despo and ur showing ur desperation here...
Carry on with ur ramblings.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Chappal Chor

idune said:


> Its evident Indian terror stretches against its poor population inside india and against all its neighbors.



No first confirm are you talking about 

1. poor Indians
2. maoists
3. religious minority


I mean man you confused me who are maoist actually of above.  they are religious fighters or what


----------



## Kinetic

idune said:


> Its sad to see 70 some poor indians died because of most likely GOI false flag operation.



Dude 90&#37; of your posts are India-centric bashing. Why you came here to bash India in every way? Poverty, social problems, flood? But statistics say that your condition is worst.

You have no right to talk about poor because your view is religious centric, Hindu-bashing and above all you are much more poor than India. How many people so far killed by the chatra shibir of jamat kills every year. you let BD's economy miserable. when AL tries to improve them you blame them as 'Indian stooges'. You will not let neighbors to be in piece. 

*Guys he is here to show that BD is a enemy of India which it is not. rajakars are hated by the BD people themselves. rajakars hate India just because it helped BD gain independence. *


----------



## idune

Chappal Chor said:


> No first confirm are you talking about
> 
> 1. poor Indians
> 2. maoists
> 3. religious minority
> 
> 
> I mean man you confused me who are maoist actually of above.  they are religious fighters or what



you first decide you want to talk about the maoist movement or want to label poor religious minorities in india as Bangladeshi. Later is not relevant but in utter desperation you are drifting from discussion of the thread. I am just pointing your deception tricks


----------



## Chappal Chor

idune said:


> you first decide you want to talk about the maoist movement or want to label poor religious minorities in india as Bangladeshi. Later is not relevant but in utter desperation you are drifting from discussion of the thread. I am just pointing your deception tricks



Nopes at one end you say Indians are doing false flag operations and killing its own citizens at other end you claim maoist as religious minorities. lol dude you seems to be high. Stick with the stooge Bangladeshi government theories you are good at it. Dont come down to Indian topics of which you know a Sh!T. and if you wanna say something backup with claims else accept that your Sh!tty job doing people around Delhi are Bangladeshis by the same logic


----------



## Prometheus

when India will deploy its military then it will be a war..........

I bet forest will be cleared in a month ( if any forest left)


----------



## idune

Show the proof that maoist actually has caused the accident. Indian police, part of indian govt, statement is NOT a proof.


----------



## Chappal Chor

idune said:


> Show the proof that maoist actually has caused the accident. Indian police, part of indian govt, statement is NOT a proof.



And who are you to show the proof. We dont need to show that to some *BRIB(Bangladesh Rajakar India Basher)*. It has nothing to do with Bangladesh. We dont run parallel government agencies to give u prof


anyways these are links from non Indian government agencies

India: Dozens of police dead after Maoist ambush - CNN.com

Death toll mounts in Maoist train sabotage

Death toll mounts in Maoist train sabotage


----------



## Kinetic

idune said:


> Show the proof that maoist actually has caused the accident. Indian police, part of indian govt, statement is NOT a proof.





lol first said that poor Indian maoist forced to do this, now the 'BD guy' wants proof that maoist have done this. India-phobia is its best.

this guy is out of his mind!!!!! an attack on Indian train and wanting proof from other sources than Indian police? who will give you the proof? maoist or jamat?  Go to gholam ajam, he will give you the source not Indian police. 

next time an attack on Lahore he will ask for sources other than Pakistani police!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chappal Chor

Death toll mounts to 110 in West Bengal train attack


SARDIHA: Rescue workers recovered more bodies on Saturday in the train wreck blamed on Maoist saboteurs, with fears that the final death toll could exceed 150.

More than 30 hours after a Mumbai-bound Howrah-Mumbai Gyaneshwari Express careened off the tracks at 1.15am between Khemashuli and Sardiha stations, near the Maoist stronghold of Jhargram, emergency teams were still trying to cut their way into sections of the mangled wreckage.

"So far, 110 bodies have been recovered," West Bengal police inspector general Surajit Kar Purakayastha said.

One badly crushed carriage has yet to be fully searched and as many as 50 passengers are still unaccounted for. The precise cause of the derailment in the early hours of Friday morning was still unclear.

Railways Minister Mamata Banerjee said Maoists had blown up the track with explosives, while police pointed to evidence that a section of rail had been manually removed. Senior police officials on Friday had laid the blame squarely at the feet of the Maoists, saying several leaflets had been left by them at the site of the disaster.

But Indian Home Secretary G.K. Pillai suggested there was still room for inquiry.

"It's likely to be them (Maoists). There is no one else in the area. But we are still checking," Pillai said.

More than 200 people were injured, some of them critically.


----------



## harpoon

Prometheus said:


> when India will deploy its military then it will be a war..........
> 
> I bet forest will be cleared in a month ( if any forest left)



Iam personally against using army for counter insurgency operations as it would divert army 's focus from the borders but rather the paramilitary forces should be further strengthened with better arms and training. Police commando units like the "Greyhounds" should be set up for search and destroy missions. In short fight maoists like the maoists. Fight terror with terror. Carry out targeted assasinations of their top leadership, set up ambushes for naxal cadres. The jungle should cease to be their background, so that before taking every step the Naxals should think twice.


----------



## Prometheus

harpoon said:


> Iam personally against using army for counter insurgency operations as it would divert army 's focus from the borders but rather the paramilitary forces should be further strengthened with better arms and training. Police commando units like the "Greyhounds" should be set up for search and destroy missions. In short fight maoists like the maoists. Fight terror with terror. Carry out targeted assasinations of their top leadership, set up ambushes for naxal cadres. The jungle should cease to be their background, so that before taking every step the Naxals should think twice.



I jjust saying that its not a war..............war is when military fights.

about use of military.............military are trained to use deadly force.............they are not going to look who is naxal who is not......................they will only charge


----------



## idune

We all know how indian govt blamed for Samjhauta express blasts. Later it came out indian army officer connected to hindu terror group was behind the blast. But indian govt used this blast as propaganda tool. It is only natural GOI is using same tactics against maoist but innocent poor indians are victim here.

If you want to catch up on Samjhauta blasts I can help refresh with contents.


----------



## Swift

idune said:


> We all know how indian govt blamed for Samjhauta express blasts. Later it came out indian army officer connected to hindu terror group was behind the blast. But indian govt used this blast as propaganda tool. It is only natural GOI is using same tactics against maoist but innocent poor indians are victim here.
> 
> If you want to catch up on Samjhauta blasts I can help refresh with contents.



Ok genius it was a false flag, now tell me to achieve what?

@ topic : yes they are winning, they have been asked to form a government in delhi.. common get back to reality.


----------



## Chappal Chor

idune said:


> We all know how indian govt blamed for Samjhauta express blasts. Later it came out indian army officer connected to hindu terror group was behind the blast. But indian govt used this blast as propaganda tool. It is only natural GOI is using same tactics against maoist but innocent poor indians are victim here.
> 
> If you want to catch up on Samjhauta blasts I can help refresh with contents.



And guess what It was the same Indian government which found out the same not some alien force.


----------



## gowthamraj

idune said:


> Show the proof that maoist actually has caused the accident. Indian police, part of indian govt, statement is NOT a proof.


are you in high drugs 


then who the hell will give the reports- maoists


----------



## Chappal Chor

gowthamraj said:


> are you in high drugs
> 
> 
> then who will give the reports maoists



I think he mean for all cases BD should investigate in India. Dont know if there are enough police officers to the number of cases filed daily in India.


----------



## psychedelic_renegade

> We all know how indian govt blamed for Samjhauta express blasts. Later it came out indian army officer connected to hindu terror group was behind the blast. But indian govt used this blast as propaganda tool. It is only natural GOI is using same tactics against maoist but innocent poor indians are victim here.
> 
> If you want to catch up on Samjhauta blasts I can help refresh with contents.



Err isn't it GoI itself and Indian intelligence agencies who found out who's behind samjhota blast? And no one needs a propaganda tool to convince people what threat world posses from Islamic extremist. 

Stop derailing the thread. If you don't have anything substantial to say you can as well continue your India bashing propaganda in some other section. Merely stating same thing again and again won't prove your point, whatever might be Goebbels opinion on that.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

idune said:


> We all know how indian govt blamed for Samjhauta express blasts. Later it came out indian army officer connected to hindu terror group was behind the blast. But indian govt used this blast as propaganda tool. It is only natural GOI is using same tactics against maoist but innocent poor indians are victim here.
> 
> If you want to catch up on Samjhauta blasts I can help refresh with contents.



Guyz... please let him have his good night sleep  

For one day let him sleep peacefully


----------



## sohan

idune said:


> We all know how indian govt blamed for Samjhauta express blasts. Later it came out indian army officer connected to hindu terror group was behind the blast. But indian govt used this blast as propaganda tool. It is only natural GOI is using same tactics against maoist but innocent poor indians are victim here.
> 
> If you want to catch up on Samjhauta blasts I can help refresh with contents.



Linky, last I heard there was nobody accused. 

It it's true, it says a lot about our country that an army officerhas been arrested for terrorist strikes.


----------



## harpoon

idune said:


> We all know how indian govt blamed for Samjhauta express blasts. Later it came out indian army officer connected to hindu terror group was behind the blast. But indian govt used this blast as propaganda tool. It is only natural GOI is using same tactics against maoist but innocent poor indians are victim here.
> 
> If you want to catch up on Samjhauta blasts I can help refresh with contents.



Who found out that the Samjautha Express balsts were linked to Col.Purohit. It was Indian investigating agencies, not Bangladesh/Pakistan Investigating agencies. We could have easily dumped the report and sticked to the earlier version, but GOI came forward with the truth. So no need to get excited over. We have free investigating agencies and free media to report it not unlike many banana/mullah republics.


----------



## Mansanpk2009

Indian Nuclear Arsenal Under Threat of Naxals

Indian Nukes are also in extreme danger due to Naxals advancements


----------



## Skeptic

Mansanpk2009 said:


> Indian Nuclear Arsenal Under Threat of Naxals
> 
> Indian Nukes are also in extreme danger due to Naxals advancements



Rambling of a delusional Jackass. Some poor soles (yup not souls) are so impacted by coverage given to threat to Pakistani nuclear capabilities, it affects normal brain function.

We can conclude that from the opening line "All the world intellectuals until last few months thought that Pakistan's Nuclear Arsenal would slip into the hands of Taliban or extremists Muslim group, but ignored that even bigger catastrophe is in the making. Maoist/Naxalite forces are gaining control of 35&#37; of India. "

Whats more the delusional jackass quotes an article from tribune which does not even mention the word "nuclear" to substantiate his claim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indiarox

Mansanpk2009 said:


> Indian Nuclear Arsenal Under Threat of Naxals
> 
> Indian Nukes are also in extreme danger due to Naxals advancements


no Indian nukes are safe and sound


----------



## Mansanpk2009

Haqeeqat.Org: Red Alert for Indian Nuclear Arsenal

The case is being built strongly and you will see that tomorrow India would be standing in the same position where Pakistan was some months back...watch it buddy!! google it yourself and you will find hundreds of articles on this possibility


----------



## Chappal Chor

Mansanpk2009 said:


> Haqeeqat.Org: Red Alert for Indian Nuclear Arsenal
> 
> The case is being built strongly and you will see that tomorrow India would be standing in the same position where Pakistan was some months back...watch it buddy!! google it yourself and you will find hundreds of articles on this possibility



Ok then what if they get Nukes. Are they going to nuke Pakistan or are they going to give it to Al Quaida. That coutesy is with only Pakistan not with India.


----------



## Mansanpk2009

the possibility is discussed in detail in other articles of similar topic

Al Qaedas Nuclear Bomb could be made in India


----------



## Skeptic

Mansanpk2009 said:


> Haqeeqat.Org: Red Alert for Indian Nuclear Arsenal
> 
> The case is being built strongly and you will see that tomorrow India would be standing in the same position where Pakistan was some months back...watch it buddy!! google it yourself and you will find hundreds of articles on this possibility



For some people there is a world outside the net. Google results only indicate that the delusional Jackass has a lot of company.

I know better ways of knowing about my country than googling it!!

Have a good life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mansanpk2009

Skeptic said:


> For some people there is a world outside the net. Google results only indicate that the delusional Jackass has a lot of company.
> 
> I know better ways of knowing about my country than googling it!!
> 
> Have a good life.



Why running away from the reality. Pakistan was facing ghost allegations on Nuke's safety. Now when you read those articles you will find that key Nuclear installations are locked in Naxal controlled areas... so are we really in danger or India is?


----------



## Skeptic

Mansanpk2009 said:


> Why running away from the reality. Pakistan was facing ghost allegations on Nuke's safety. Now when you read those those articles you will find that key Nuclear installations are locked in Naxal controlled areas... so are we really in danger or India is?



In your dreams, and stay away from too much of *Hate *****.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mansanpk2009

Better know the truth rather than calling it a dream! Today Maoists are gaining influence and lethality every second day! you cannot close your eyes like a pigeon!


----------



## Chappal Chor

Mansanpk2009 said:


> the possibility is discussed in detail in other articles of similar topic
> 
> Al Qaedas Nuclear Bomb could be made in India



Thats a 6 month old article and how many Al Quaida sympathisers are there in India?

There are no objectives what so ever met in India by siding with Quaida and all. Neither we are interested in flagship of Islam nor any other bullsh!t


----------



## Skeptic

Chappal Chor said:


> Thats a 6 month old article and how many Al Quaida sympathisers are there in India?
> 
> There are no objectives what so ever met in India by siding with Quaida and all. Neither we are interested in flagship of Islam nor any other bullsh!t



Dude don't call that an "article". Its a bulk of Junk posted on Tektion - Tech Blog under the heading PC Technology.

As I mentioned this is like **** for haters. They derive pleasure by reading such things. It does not trouble them that Pakistan was in that spot, what pleasures them is - An article mentioning India in the same position.

Rupeenews is like the new Playboy for them.

Indulge in all the sinful pleasures you want, just let us stay away.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mansanpk2009

Truth is as bitter as coal


----------



## psychedelic_renegade

> Truth is as bitter as coal



you tested coal? :s


----------



## Mansanpk2009

I will test that on you!


----------



## prodevelopment

Mansanpk2009 said:


> I will test that on you!



Ooooooooo, an e-threat!! I'm shivering!!!


----------



## psychedelic_renegade

> I will test that on you!



will you send me e-mail?


----------



## Silver-Scorpion

bluefox said:


> Ok so by ur logic even shariat gives martyrdom to all the rapists ,murderers??
> 
> Yes dear ur pakistan always stays a step ahead y not ,stay ahead man not only ahead of india u guys are also ahead of the US ,but one question where is that 1 sep ahead pakistan??d current status of pak is like 100 steps behind..so wake up and stop ur silly rhetoric,it is a fact that no body on this planet can change the current borders of india..



A fact is something that is always true. So how could this be a fact that nobody on this planet can change the current borders of India. It happened most recently in 1947 and has happened countless times in history, so why can't it happen in the future??


----------



## sab

Mansanpk2009 said:


> Haqeeqat.Org: Red Alert for Indian Nuclear Arsenal
> 
> The case is being built strongly and you will see that tomorrow India would be standing in the same position where Pakistan was some months back...watch it buddy!! google it yourself and you will find hundreds of articles on this possibility


Even if they seize control of India and Nuke goes in their hand what is the problem???? India will become a communist country, thats all. Only problem the Maoists are not going through democratic process to come in power. rather they are trying to sieze it on gun point. If they contest in election and wins, Nobody will have any complain.There are many communist countries in the world. One of them are your best friend and they have nuke too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Treatment

Mansanpk2009 said:


> the possibility is discussed in detail in other articles of similar topic
> 
> Al Qaedas Nuclear Bomb could be made in India



Your taking out articles right out of ya arse -- lol this one was funny as hell.


----------



## sab

*Pro-Maoist intellectuals are on payroll of Indian Railways *

Let us start with the old news-

*Mamata defends high salaries to intellectuals in rail panels*

November 23rd, 2009 - 1:13 pm ICT by IANS - 

Kolkata, Nov 23 (IANS) Railway Minister Mamata Banerjee has defended her decision to rope in intellectuals and theatre personalities into railway committees and their so-called hefty salaries that have come under criticism from the ruling Left Front in West Bengal.

I am the railway minister. It is my discretionI am not going to draft (chief minister) Buddhadeb BhattacharjeeOr those corrupt ministers of the LF (Left Front), Banerjee told Bengali news channel Star Ananda during an interview Sunday night.

Her decision to appoint intellectuals like theatre personality Saonli Mitra, who has been appointed head of the railway heritage and culture committee, and pay a Rs.50,000 monthly salary to them has drawn flak.
Bengali daily Ganashakti, the states ruling Communist Party of India-Marxists (CPI-M) mouthpiece, had been critical of the salary and perks fixed for Mitra, as also other committee members like theatre personalities Bivas Chakraorty and Arpita Ghosh, poet Joy Goswami, classical vocalist Rashid Khan and film director Rituparno Ghosh.

The perks include executive class air fare for visiting states, a special allowance of Rs.520 for holding meetings, transport allowance and dearness allowance in the rates payable to railways officers, cars, telephone facilities with STD and medical facilities.

Banerjee said she did not consider all Leftists bad and had taken in several people who were Left-leaning in their views.
This is in accordance with government rules and system. Because they are giving time to the government, the government has to pay them, she said.
They are not greedy for money. In fact Saonli Mitra told me she did not have the time for carrying out the functions of the committee chairman. She also told me she will not take money. But I persuaded her after a lot of effort, Banerjee said.
Whatever I have done is right. I will include more such artists and intellectuals. I want to involve all sections of society in government work. I want to take policy decisions based on inputs from them, she added.
She also said that raising questions about their work and pay was tantamount to character assassination of these intellectuals.

Questions were also raised about a majority of the committee members being from West Bengal. For instance, eight of the nine members of the heritage and culture committee are from the state. Sangeet Natak Akademi Chairman and Manipur stalwart Ratan Thiyam is the only one from outside the state.

However, Banerjee strongly defended her stand. I am from West Bengal. So definitely, I will want to use the intellect we have in the state. I am proud of the culture and tradition of this state. The CPI-M has no respect for the states culture and heritage. So it is raising queries.

Saonli Mitra expressed surprise over the hue and cry raised on the salary.
Surely, taking a salary of Rs.50,000 is not a crime. I am not committing fraud or treasonI am only being paid for my services, said Mitra, daughter of legendary theatre personalities Sambhu and Tripti Mitra.

http://www.thaindian.com/newsportal/...100278591.html 


After becoming Union Railway Minister, Mamata Banerjee has constituted three new Committees to reward these Maoist intellectuals and the opportunists. Under her instruction, the Railway Board under the Ministry of Railways, Government of India has issued a Government Order bearing No. ERB-1/2009/23/33 on 9th October 2009 constituting the said committees with detailed facilities.

1 Heritage and Cultural Committee under the chairpersonship of Smt. *Shaoli Mitra*

2 Passengers Amenities Committee under the chairpersonship of Shri *Subhaprasanna Bhattacharjee*

3 Passengers Services Committee under the chairpersonship of Shri *Derek-o-Brayen* (a top ranking member of trinamul congress and quiz master...

*Bibhas Chakraborty, theatre personality, Arpita Ghosh, theatre personality, Joy Goswami, poet, Bratya Basu, theatre personality, Pallab Kirtania, Singer, Rituparna Ghosh, film director, Ustad Rashid Khan, artist, GS Raitela, Director General, National Council of Science Museum, Ratan Thiyam, theatre personality and many others have been made their members. *

Surprising thing is that -

-*almost all members selected in these three panels are from Kolkata, 

-very very active in campaighning against left front Gvt of WB, specially from Singur episode...

- very very active in supporting pro-Maoist groups like PCPA.*

*They openly burnt effigies of Chidambaram and Buddhadev Bhattachariya protesting against operation in Lalgarh and operation green hunt. They protested against arrest of Chhatradhar Mahato- the PCPA leader. After, Sardiha accident they called a press conference in press club very next day and declared CPI(M) as the conspirator. It was day before Municipaly election in WB. So no difficulties to understand the motive.*

( I have not added the links as they are so many, but there are so many news articles in internet which easily tells about their support for Maoists. Funny thing is that they regularly speak of the poor tribals and neglect of Gvt for them, but shamelessly they are looting governmet's money for no work.)


----------



## jha

mamta banarjee, Shibu soren and nitish kumar are supporters of MAOISTS..sadly they are in power and will remain in it..


----------



## ramu

jha said:


> mamta banarjee, Shibu soren and nitish kumar are supporters of MAOISTS..sadly they are in power and will remain in it..



I don't know much about Mamata and Shibu Soren. I totally disagree on Nitish Kumar. 

Nitish is a honest and hard working politician. Bihar under him has made large strides and is doing very well in terms of law and order situation. Things will improve in the state and what Bihar was known for in the past will vaporise.


----------



## ek_indian

It is good news in a sense. All these people can be gathered at single place. We just have to call it some sort of Railways policy making session. Attach the name People's/Socialist/Union etc. We can invite Arundhati Roy, Teesta Seetalwad and Medha Patkar as special guests.

Then hire some goons. Throw one bomb in the buliding. Naxlites/Maoists problem resolved.


----------



## jha

yeah..i agree he has done a lot for bihar and bihar desperately needs him...
BUT he is too soft on maoists and is still in favor of solving the problem through talks even though numerous innocent persons ahve been in slaughtered ...he was not openly critical of MAOISTS even after DANTEWADA and even now he is not condemning them after JHARGRAM...

A very good conspiracy theory is that he has secretly met with some naxal leaders and has promised not to do anything if they do not carry out operations in BIHAR...


----------



## jha

ek_indian said:


> It is good news in a sense. All these people can be gathered at single place. We just have to call it some sort of Railways policy making session. Attach the name People's/Socialist/Union etc. We can invite Arundhati Roy, Teesta Seetalwad and Medha Patkar as special guests.
> 
> Then hire some goons. Throw one bomb in the buliding. Naxlites/Maoists problem resolved.



one hell of a plan.. i'll donate my one month salary...


----------



## jha

here you go...

*No CBI probe into Jnaneswari express derailment: WB govt*

KOLKATA: West Bengal Home Secretary Samar Ghosh on Monday ruled out CBI inquiry into the May 28 Jnaneswari express derailment in which 148 people were killed. 

Railway Minister Mamata Banerjee had demanded a CBI probe into the incident. The train's driver B K Das had filed a FIR with the Government Railway Police(GRP) unit in Jhargram in which he referred to an explosion on the track when the Howrah-Kurla Lokmanya Tilak Jnaneshwari Super Deluxe Express derailed in West Midnapore district, about 150 kms from Kolkata. 

The FIR was filed against "unidentified miscreants" under sections 150 (maliciously wrecking or attempting to wreck a train) and 151 (damage to or destruction of certain railway properties) of the Railway Act but made no mention of Maoists. 

All-India Anti-Terrorist Front chief M S Bitta had also sought a CBI inquiry into the Jnaneswari Express disaster, claiming that the CID was incapable of handling the case and announced a cash reward for anyone who gave evidence against perpetrators of such incidents.

No CBI probe into Jnaneswari express derailment: WB govt - India - The Times of India


----------



## ramu

jha said:


> yeah..i agree he has done a lot for bihar and bihar desperately needs him...
> BUT he is too soft on maoists and is still in favor of solving the problem through talks even though numerous innocent persons ahve been in slaughtered ...he was not openly critical of MAOISTS even after DANTEWADA and even now he is not condemning them after JHARGRAM...
> 
> A very good conspiracy theory is that he has secretly met with some naxal leaders and has promised not to do anything if they do not carry out operations in BIHAR...



Did you hear to his advice to Chidambaram ? He said "Itna bolne ki zaroorat nahi hai. bus kam karna chahiye "

=> Action speaks louder than words.

About conspiracy theory I don't watch aajtak.


----------



## jha

The conspiracy theory is not being shown on AAJ-TAK or, even if it is i am not aware of...this is being talked about after naxals slit open throats of five in JAMUI..


----------



## sab

ek_indian said:


> It is good news in a sense. All these people can be gathered at single place. We just have to call it some sort of Railways policy making session. Attach the name People's/Socialist/Union etc. We can invite Arundhati Roy, Teesta Seetalwad and Medha Patkar as special guests.
> 
> Then hire some goons. Throw one bomb in the buliding. Naxlites/Maoists problem resolved.


And we will say " sorry" after that...


----------



## sab

jha said:


> here you go...
> 
> *No CBI probe into Jnaneswari express derailment: WB govt*
> 
> KOLKATA: West Bengal Home Secretary Samar Ghosh on Monday ruled out CBI inquiry into the May 28 Jnaneswari express derailment in which 148 people were killed.
> 
> Railway Minister Mamata Banerjee had demanded a CBI probe into the incident. The train's driver B K Das had filed a FIR with the Government Railway Police(GRP) unit in Jhargram in which he referred to an explosion on the track when the Howrah-Kurla Lokmanya Tilak Jnaneshwari Super Deluxe Express derailed in West Midnapore district, about 150 kms from Kolkata.
> 
> The FIR was filed against "unidentified miscreants" under sections 150 (maliciously wrecking or attempting to wreck a train) and 151 (damage to or destruction of certain railway properties) of the Railway Act but made no mention of Maoists.
> 
> All-India Anti-Terrorist Front chief M S Bitta had also sought a CBI inquiry into the Jnaneswari Express disaster, claiming that the CID was incapable of handling the case and announced a cash reward for anyone who gave evidence against perpetrators of such incidents.
> 
> No CBI probe into Jnaneswari express derailment: WB govt - India - The Times of India


CBI is a white elephant of Govt India....We need to check how many cases they have solved till date. If they are efficient...I am sure half of todays politicians wd hv bn behind bars.


----------



## Brotherhood

BBC News - Maoist leader promises 'security' for Indian trains
1 June 2010





*Police say they have "definite evidence" of Maoist involvement *
*Maoist leader promises 'security' for Indian trains*
Page last updated at 7:01 GMT, Tuesday, 1 June 2010 8:01 UK

Police say they have "definite evidence" of Maoist involvement A Maoist leader in India has said that they will take "full responsibility" for the safety of trains travelling through areas under their control. 

Comrade Akaash's statement comes after the rebels were blamed for Friday's train crash which left 148 people dead. 

Police say Maoist rebels sabotaged the track, causing the derailment of the Calcutta-Mumbai express in West Bengal. 

Maoists denied the charge. But Comrade Akaash also said they would investigate whether any rebels were involved. 

Railway officials in eastern India have cancelled night trains in Maoist-affected areas after Friday's incident. 

*'Definite evidence'*

Comrade Akaash told the BBC that they were "appealing" to the railways to run trains through rebel strongholds even during the night






*Violent rebellion began in 1967 in West Bengal village of Naxalbari and spread over rural areas of central and eastern India 
Led by elusive military commander Kishenji, supported by between 10,000 and 20,000 fighters 
More than 6,000 killed since rebellion began 
Worst attacks include 76 killed in April 2010 ambushes in Dantewada; 55 killed in attack on police outpost in 2007 *

*'Definite evidence'*

Comrade Akaash told the BBC that they were "appealing" to the railways to run trains through rebel strongholds even during the night. 

"We are promising total security to all trains. We will not allow anyone to attack any train anywhere in the country and those trying to do it will face stern punishment," he said. 

The railways have not reacted to the statement. 

Police say they have "definite evidence" that a local rebel Maoist militia were behind the disaster - they have named two militia leaders as the prime suspects. 

One of the suspects, Umakanta Mahato, was arrested last June and charged with sedition and waging war against the state. 

But he was released on bail in December, and the police did not contest the bail, court records say. 

Independent lawyers are asking why the police did not contest the bail plea of a senior Maoist militia leader. 

Railway officials in eastern India have cancelled night trains in Maoist-affected areas after Friday's incident. 

The restrictions would be in place until 0500 [2330GMT] on 3 June, the company said. 

Report said other services were being rescheduled to ensure they travelled through Maoist areas of eastern India in daylight. 

Prime Minister Manmohan Singh has described the Maoist insurgency as India's biggest internal security challenge.


----------



## Brotherhood

BBC News - Maoist leader vows to 'punish' rogue rebels

*A Maoist leader in India has said that they will "punish" any rogue rebels if they are found responsible for Friday's train crash which left 148 people dead.*


----------



## blackwater 007

Thank ful to them very nice of them


----------



## below_freezing

they should provide security for all of india.


----------



## MarkTheTruth

Failed in coping with the Maoist insurgency, new operations of the Indian security forces have exposed the helplessness of India. In this regard, on May 18 this year, Home Minister P. Chidamabram said that the Indian government welcomes peace talks with Maoist rebels. On the other side, the CNN-IBN news channel quoted Ramanna, a Maoist leader in Chhattisgarh state, as saying over the phone that the government should first withdraw thousands of paramilitary soldiers, deployed to fight the rebels and create peaceful conditions for talks.

However, peace talks have been offered by the New Delhi after the Maoist insurgents ambushed a bus on May 17 that killed 45 police officers and civilians who were returning after an operation, killing two Maoists. The event has highlighted the Maoists strength despite a government offensive aimed at ending one of Asias longest militancy.

Besides, on May 26, Maoist militants sabotaged a high-speed train in eastern India, killing at least 65 people after it smashed into the path of a goods train.

In fact, Maoist uprising which has taken the form of armed struggle is indigenous. It has become an unending insurgency due to the injustices and state terrorism perpetrated by the rich Hindus and Indian security forces.

Maoist movement initially started by its leader, Mupala Luxman Rao in 1969 in the form of peasant uprising in West Bengal, protesting against big Hindu landlords who left no stone unturned in molesting the poor people through their mal-treatment such as forced labour, minimum wages, maximum work, unlawful torture and even killingsthe evils one could note prior to the Frech Revolution of 1789 when fedual lords had practised similar injustices on the farmers.

However, instead of redressing the grievances of the peasants and workers, Indian security forces in connivance with the rich-dominated society used the forces of state terrorism in crushing the Maoist movement. The Maoists had no choice, but to launch an armed struggle for their genuine rights.

The Naxalite-Maoists, as they call themselves, are the liberators, representing landless farmers and the downtrodden masses who have been entangled into vicious circle of poverty, misery and deprivation. The Indian indiscriminate social order treats them resentfully, setting aside human dignity and self-respect. It is owing to the continued inequalities that Maoists have appealed to the sentments of the helpless poor, who found their future dark under the susequent regimes led by so-called democratic forces of India. According to a report, Out of total 1.17 billion populations, over 39% of dispossessed Indians, living below poverty line are hopeful that Maoists would bring a change in their wretched lives.

Ideologically, the Naxalites are against the current Indian state. They believe that Indians have yet need freedom from hunger and deprivation, and from the exploitation of the poor by the rich classes of landlords, industrialists and traders who control the means of production. Due to these reasons, Maoists target all representatives of the state like politicians, the police and other officials. At local level, they target village functionaries and landlords.

Having its voice unheard, Maoist movement which had been raging in West Bengal, Bihar, Orissa, Jharkand, Chattisgarh, Madhya Pradesh, Uttar Pradesh and Andhra Pradesh, has expanded to Maharashtra, Tamil Nadu and Kerala. Now, it is a popular movement which has massive support of people for its ideology.

In the recent months, Maoist insurgency has intensified enveloping new areas. An Indian government assessment admits that the Naxalite influence has extended over a third of the country.

Notably, Maoist movement has become a violent struggle because of the use of undue force by the Indian security forces. In this regard, on October 31, 2009, The New York Times wrote, Indias Maoist rebels are now present in 20 states and have evolved into a potent insurgency. In the last four years, the Maoists have killed more than 900 Indian security officersviolence erupts almost daily. The Times explained, If the Maoists were once dismissed as a ragtag band of outdated ideologies, Indian leaders are now preparing to deploy nearly 70,000 paramilitary officers for a prolonged counterinsurgency campaign to hunt down the guerrillas in some of the countrys most rugged terrainthe Maoists represent the dispossessed of Indian society, particularly the indigenous tribal groups, who suffer some of the countrys highest rates of poverty, illiteracy and infant mortalityIndias rapid economic growth has made it an emerging global power but also deepened stark inequalities in society. Maoists accuse the government of trying to push tribal groups off their land to gain access to raw materials and have sabotaged roads, bridges and even an energy pipeline.

BBC had reported on October 12, 2009, In response to the atrocities of the Indian police, Maoist rebels had blown up culverts and cut electricity to railways in various regions during two-day strike.

Naxalite insurgency known as Red Corridor has become so popular that India is actively considering shifting 23 battalions of para-military forces from occupied Kashmir to the Maoist affected areas.

Surprisingly, in the recent past, Indian Prime Minister Manmohan Singh admitted in a meeting of police chiefs saying: his country is losing the battle against Maoist rebelsviolence is increasing and Maoists have growing appeal among a large section of Indian society including tribal communities, the rural poor and the intelligentsia.

While on the one hand, Indian rulers realise the real causes of Maoist uprising, but still accuse China of backing the Maoist guerrilla warfare. They have started a series of allegaion against Beijing in this connection. Some Indian high officials misperceive that China supplies armes and ammuniton to Maoists in neighbouring Nepal where Chinese command strong influence. According to some recent Indian accusation, New Delhi believe that Nepali Maoists and Indian Maoists have formed a nexus duly supported by Beijing. With the covert support of Indian secret agency, RAW, Indians also propagate that there are secret training camps in China, which teach tactics of guerrilla warfare to the Maoists, and then they are being despatched to India.

There is no doubt that Maoists of India are fighting for the basic rights of lower and middle classes, which have been usurped by the upper classes supported by the Indian government. Just as we have noted in case of some other states of India, especially in the occupied Kashmir where struggle of liberation continues in one or the other waywhen people take to arms, there is going to be all kinds of violence by the freedom fighters and the revolutionaries. So Indian so-called democratic system is responsible for the drastic situation it has created.

Moreover, Maoist guerrilla commanders have been providing basic military training to local youths in West Bengal. They use weapons which they have snatched from the installations of Indian security forces. Since their struggle, they have kidnapped a number of personnel of the armed forces. Some poor persons, serving in the Indian forces have also provided them with arms and ammunition.

Sajjad Shaukat writes on international affairs and is author of the book: US vs Islamic Militants, Invisible Balance of Power: Dangerous Shift in International Relations.


MTT - India - Failed in coping with the Maoist insurgency, new operations of the Indian security forces have exposed the helplessness of India


MTT - India - Maoist rebels derail train in India triggering deadly collision; at least 71 dead


MTT - India - People Liberation Guerrilla Army

India?s Helplessness before Maoist Insurgency

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

I wasted 5 minutes of my life reading this BS ...I want my 5 minutes back now !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gurjot

army ,army ,army and army


----------



## i am your fear

MarkTheTruth said:


> Failed in coping with the Maoist insurgency, new operations of the Indian security forces have exposed the helplessness of India. In this regard, on May 18 this year, Home Minister P. Chidamabram said that the Indian government &#8220;welcomes peace talks with Maoist rebels.&#8221; On the other side, the CNN-IBN news channel quoted Ramanna, a Maoist leader in Chhattisgarh state, as saying over the phone that the government should first withdraw thousands of paramilitary soldiers, deployed to fight the rebels and create peaceful conditions for talks.
> 
> However, peace talks have been offered by the New Delhi after the Maoist insurgents ambushed a bus on May 17 that killed 45 police officers and civilians who were returning after an operation, killing two Maoists. The event has highlighted the Maoists&#8217; strength despite a government offensive aimed at ending one of Asia&#8217;s longest militancy.
> 
> Besides, on May 26, Maoist militants sabotaged a high-speed train in eastern India, killing at least 65 people after it smashed into the path of a goods train.
> 
> In fact, Maoist uprising which has taken the form of armed struggle is indigenous. It has become an unending insurgency due to the injustices and state terrorism perpetrated by the rich Hindus and Indian security forces.
> 
> Maoist movement initially started by its leader, Mupala Luxman Rao in 1969 in the form of peasant uprising in West Bengal, protesting against big Hindu landlords who left no stone unturned in molesting the poor people through their mal-treatment such as forced labour, minimum wages, maximum work, unlawful torture and even killings&#8212;the evils one could note prior to the Frech Revolution of 1789 when fedual lords had practised similar injustices on the farmers.
> 
> However, instead of redressing the grievances of the peasants and workers, Indian security forces in connivance with the rich-dominated society used the forces of state terrorism in crushing the Maoist movement. The Maoists had no choice, but to launch an armed struggle for their genuine rights.
> 
> The Naxalite-Maoists, as they call themselves, are the liberators, representing landless farmers and the downtrodden masses who have been entangled into vicious circle of poverty, misery and deprivation. The Indian indiscriminate social order treats them resentfully, setting aside human dignity and self-respect. It is owing to the continued inequalities that Maoists have appealed to the sentments of the helpless poor, who found their future dark under the susequent regimes led by so-called democratic forces of India. According to a report, &#8220;Out of total 1.17 billion populations, over 39&#37; of dispossessed Indians, living below poverty line are hopeful that Maoists would bring a change in their wretched lives.&#8221;
> 
> Ideologically, the Naxalites are against the current Indian state. They believe that Indians have yet need freedom from hunger and deprivation, and from the exploitation of the poor by the rich classes of landlords, industrialists and traders who control the means of production. Due to these reasons, Maoists target all representatives of the state like politicians, the police and other officials. At local level, they target village functionaries and landlords.
> 
> Having its voice unheard, Maoist movement which had been raging in West Bengal, Bihar, Orissa, Jharkand, Chattisgarh, Madhya Pradesh, Uttar Pradesh and Andhra Pradesh, has expanded to Maharashtra, Tamil Nadu and Kerala. Now, it is a popular movement which has massive support of people for its ideology.
> 
> In the recent months, Maoist insurgency has intensified enveloping new areas. An Indian government assessment admits that the Naxalite influence has extended over a third of the country.
> 
> Notably, Maoist movement has become a violent struggle because of the use of undue force by the Indian security forces. In this regard, on October 31, 2009, The New York Times wrote, &#8220;India&#8217;s Maoist rebels are now present in 20 states and have evolved into a potent insurgency. In the last four years, the Maoists have killed more than 900 Indian security officers&#8230;violence erupts almost daily.&#8221; The Times explained, &#8220;If the Maoists were once dismissed as a ragtag band of outdated ideologies, Indian leaders are now preparing to deploy nearly 70,000 paramilitary officers for a prolonged counterinsurgency campaign to hunt down the guerrillas in some of the country&#8217;s most rugged terrain&#8230;the Maoists represent the dispossessed of Indian society, particularly the indigenous tribal groups, who suffer some of the country&#8217;s highest rates of poverty, illiteracy and infant mortality&#8230;India&#8217;s rapid economic growth has made it an emerging global power but also deepened stark inequalities in society. Maoists accuse the government of trying to push tribal groups off their land to gain access to raw materials and have sabotaged roads, bridges and even an energy pipeline.&#8221;
> 
> BBC had reported on October 12, 2009, &#8220;In response to the atrocities of the Indian police, Maoist rebels had blown up culverts and cut electricity to railways in various regions during two-day strike.&#8221;
> 
> Naxalite insurgency known as Red Corridor has become so popular that India is actively considering shifting 23 battalions of para-military forces from occupied Kashmir to the Maoist affected areas.
> 
> Surprisingly, in the recent past, Indian Prime Minister Manmohan Singh admitted in a meeting of police chiefs saying: &#8220;his country is losing the battle against Maoist rebels&#8230;violence is increasing&#8221; and &#8220;Maoists have growing appeal among a large section of Indian society including tribal communities, the rural poor and the intelligentsia.&#8221;
> 
> While on the one hand, Indian rulers realise the real causes of Maoist uprising, but still accuse China of backing the Maoist guerrilla warfare. They have started a series of allegaion against Beijing in this connection. Some Indian high officials misperceive that China supplies armes and ammuniton to Maoists in neighbouring Nepal where C
> 
> 
> 
> Sajjad Shaukat writes on international affairs and is author of the book: US vs Islamic Militants, Invisible Balance of Power: Dangerous Shift in International Relations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MTT - India - Failed in coping with the Maoist insurgency, new operations of the Indian security forces have exposed the helplessness of India
> 
> 
> MTT - India - Maoist rebels derail train in India triggering deadly collision; at least 71 dead
> 
> 
> MTT - India - People Liberation Guerrilla Army
> 
> India?s Helplessness before Maoist Insurgency



*pakistan Helplessness against terror attack * 

*MADE BY ISI*


----------



## EyelessInGaza

My attitude on the Maoist insurgency has changed; earlier I dismissed the possibility out of hand.

Now, I welcome any and all criticism, from anywhere. Criticism is good, it will help us identify the problem and solve it.

This insurgency is a problem, make no mistake.

If we bury our collective heads in the sand, we will pay a hash price.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LonglivedChinPak

India is preparing to fight a war with both Pakistan and China so with the help of the US(the Latter is fuelling a proxy war against China by using the muppet nation India), it is procuring billions of Hitech weapons from the US and the Sionist. But it is defensless against a tiny guerilla group using artisanal bombs and AK 47. 
I propose India to use its newly acquire WMD against the Maoists ie Brahmos missiles, Mirage 2000, Barak anti-missile, Argun MBT etc


----------



## Hulk

The maoist problem is complex in operation but in terms of impact on common people it is low since they do not attack cities.


----------



## Hulk

EyelessInGaza said:


> My attitude on the Maoist insurgency has changed; earlier I dismissed the possibility out of hand.
> 
> Now, I welcome any and all criticism, from anywhere. Criticism is good, it will help us identify the problem and solve it.
> 
> This insurgency is a problem, make no mistake.
> 
> If we bury our collective heads in the sand, we will pay a hash price.



I agree this is a problem we need to deal with now.


----------



## brahmastra

Emperor Palpatine said:


> I wasted 5 minutes of my life reading this BS ...I want my 5 minutes back now !!!!



pehle source par click karni chahiye thi, ab bhugto.


----------



## IBRIS

LonglivedChinPak said:


> India is preparing to fight a war with both Pakistan and China so with the help of the US(the Latter is fuelling a proxy war against China by using the muppet nation India), it is procuring billions of Hitech weapons from the US and the Sionist. But it is defensless against a tiny guerilla group using artisanal bombs and AK 47.
> I propose India to use its newly acquire WMD against the Maoists ie Brahmos missiles, Mirage 2000, Barak anti-missile, Argun MBT etc


Sorry buddy CCP is not in power in INDIA. To kill our own people. Government is trying to deal with it in the manner of LAW and ORDER issue. The day Indian public loose it cool. You will find nothing but communist limbs lying around. Policemen only are there to police. 

The day India sent
 




I wonder if the anyone will remain on maoists side to even tell the tell,tail,science.


----------



## Nemesis

Thread starter, you're a complete moron. Just because someone is against CPM policies in Bengal, doesn't make him or her a Maoist supporter. If someone is against Operation Greenhunt, doesn't make him a Maoist supporter or sympathizer. 

Honestly, if you consider Derek O'Brian and Ritupurno Ghosh to be Maoists sympathizers, then there is something wrong with you. 



> mamta banarjee, Shibu soren and nitish kumar are supporters of MAOISTS..sadly they are in power and will remain in it.



 You people have no idea about anything, do you? Shibhu Soren is a Maoist sympathizer? What next, the RSS is a front for the Maoists?


----------



## KS

*Two Maoists killed in Bihar*

MUNGER: Two hardcore Maoists were killed and a rifle along with forty live cartridges was recovered from one of the ultras during an encounter with police at Baghail forest under Bhim sanctuary in Munger district on Thursday.

The encounter ensued when policemen were carrying out a combing operation in the forest to flush out the ultras this morning, Kharagpur DSP, K Chandra said.

The encounter was still on, Chandra said.


Source - Click here


----------



## username

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> in the meanwhile, they will protest arms sales to Pakistan; they will try to play their cards. We'll always be one step ahead.






Abu Zolfiqar said:


> It's an advantage when you are a smaller country with fewer resources --especially financial.



ultimate, Joke of the Year, I never thought having fewer resources -- especially financial is an advantage... you must be living in opposite world... or something must have hit your head hard... 



Abu Zolfiqar said:


> But while all this goes down, naxalites will just grow more and more --as they seem to be doing.



Wakeup... wakeup, go out and see whether TTP has bombed yet another place in your country or not... 



Abu Zolfiqar said:


> even 2 years ago, i didnt even know what is ''naxal''


even 5 years ago, we did not know that TTP would attack Pakistan... 



Abu Zolfiqar said:


> now every single day, they wage attacks against the state. The nature of their attacks are becoming more brazen.



Yes this is true for TTP... 



Abu Zolfiqar said:


> hindustany insist its a mere social issue, and that they are more a nuissance than a threat. That sentiment wasnt echoed by PM Singh, but at different forums, indians have different teleprompts and speeches prepared.
> 
> many hats of all colours in the wardrobe



You are delusional, our PM states that Moaists are the biggest internal security threat.... we are not like you where in U.S has to remind you what is your threat and what is not...


----------



## username

Mansanpk2009 said:


> Indian Nuclear Arsenal Under Threat of Naxals
> 
> Indian Nukes are also in extreme danger due to Naxals advancements



look at the source.... 

your source is a blog by a brainwashed person like you... ?

You are not worth discussing with at all... 

*Mohammad Mansoor Ali Ansari - About the Author:*


*Creator of Blog "Pakistan Hopes" Pakistan Hope (Mohammad Mansoor Ali Ansari) - Bravenet Blog*


----------



## SpArK

username said:


> idiot, look at the source....
> 
> your source is a blog by a Pakistani brainwashed idiot like you... ?
> 
> You are not worth discussing with at all...
> 
> *Mohammad Mansoor Ali Ansari - About the Author:*
> 
> 
> *Creator of Blog "Pakistan Hopes" Pakistan Hope (Mohammad Mansoor Ali Ansari) - Bravenet Blog*



Dont get personal.. its very *un-indian*.


----------



## username

Mansanpk2009 said:


> Haqeeqat.Org: Red Alert for Indian Nuclear Arsenal
> 
> The case is being built strongly and you will see that tomorrow India would be standing in the same position where Pakistan was some months back...watch it buddy!! google it yourself and you will find hundreds of articles on this possibility



this is stupidity, again you are giving a source from a Pakistani blog ? 

get a life...


----------



## username

Mansanpk2009 said:


> the possibility is discussed in detail in other articles of similar topic
> 
> Al Qaeda&#8217;s Nuclear Bomb could be made in India



look at the source again... 

*"Creator of Blog &#8220;Pakistan Hopes&#8221;

http://pakistan_hope.bravejournal.com"*


----------



## username

BENNY said:


> Dont get personal.. its very *un-indian*.



hmmm... thanks post edited...
I did not think that he was rational, so was not able to control ....


----------



## Prometheus

*Maoist threat to Duranto halts trains in WB*

Kolkata: Train services in Maoist-hit West Midnapore district were suspended Wednesday evening after the GRP alerted the authorities that the ultras were targeting the Mumbai-Howrah Duranto Express, South Eastern Railway sources said. 

"The Jhargram GRP informed us around 7:35 pm that Maoists were planning an attack on the Mumbai-Howrah Duranto Express. We have accordingly stopped all trains at the nearest stations," the sources said. 

As a result, train services on the Kharagpur-Tatanagar section were suspended. 

They said the Duranto Express was stopped at the Ghatsila station and the Howrah-Tatanagar Steel Express at Kalaikunda. 

"We may have to take Duranto back to Tatanagar and the Steel Express to Kharagpur," the sources said, adding that the Up and Down Tatanagar-Kharagpur passenger trains have also been stopped. 

After the May 28 Jnaneswari Express disaster which left 148 passengers dead, trains are not allowed to run between 10:00 pm to 5:00 am in the Kharagpur-Tatanagar and Kharagpur-Adra sections till June 14.

Maoist threat to Duranto halts trains in WB


----------



## IBRIS

CBI has arrested a leader of a *Maoist-backed organisation for alleged role in derailment of Jnaneswari Express last month that left nearly 150 people dead* and sought permission from court for invoking the stringent Unlawful Activities Prevention Act (UAPA) in the case.

The accused, Hiralal Mahato, was produced before a local court which remanded him to police custody for 10 days, a CBI spokesman said.

He said the CBI had also moved an application in the court for invoking section 16(committing terrorist acts) and section 18 (No suit or legal proceeding against the Government in respect of any loss or damage) of UAPA.

The spokesman said Mahato, who belonged to People's Committee Against Police Atrocities (PCPA), was arrested from a village Rasua in Midnapore district with active cooperation of the West Bengal Police.

It was a joint operation led by Inspector General of Police (Western Range) Zulfikar Hassan and his staff during which the arrest was made, the spokesman said.

*As many as 148 people were killed when the Jnaneswari Express derailed on May 28.*

The police had on June 4 seized a pickup van, claimed to have been used to ferry men who sabotaged the railway tracks leading to the derailment.

The van was registered in the name of Chhabi Mahato, a former CPI(M) panchayat member of Sardiya. Her husband Khagen Mahato was arrested by CID sleuths from Kharagpur town in West Midnapore district and remanded to police custody for 10 days.

According to sources, Hiralal Mahato had used the van to ferry the saboteurs to the railway tracks at around 10:00 pm on May 27, hours before the disaster.

*A mobile phone from which Mahato made a number of calls that night was also seized, they said.*

The saboteurs, including PCPA members Bapi Mahato, Manik Mahato and Umakanta Mahato, had held a meeting at a Shiva temple at Muramoni to firm up their plans, the sources said.
CBI nabs leader of Maoist-backed outfit in Jnaneswari case- Hindustan Times


----------



## IBRIS

*Naxal hideout busted, bombs found: CRPF*

First Published: 19:27 IST(15/6/2010)


Acting on a specific intelligence input, security forces have busted a suspected naxal hideout and found a cache of bombs and explosive material from a jungle area in Gaya district.

A patrol party of the CRPF raided a naxalite camp in Lohwar yesterday after receiving specific intelligence about the presence of Maoists in the area, a CRPF officer said on Tuesday.

The personnel found nine can bombs of five kilograms each, two bags containing 50 kgs of ammonium nitrate explosive, electric wires, 28 electronic detonators and a country-made pistol from the hideout, the officer said.

The seized material has been handed over to the police and a search has been launched to nab the suspects, he said.


----------



## dee

Eight Maoists killed in police encounter in West Bengal


MIDNAPORE: At least eight Maoists have been shot dead and several others injured in an encounter between the rebels and joint forces in the Maoist affected West Midnapore district of West Bengal.

The exchange of fire at Ranja forest near Lalgarh, around 30 km from district headquarter Midnapore town in West Bengal, was still underway when reports last came in. West Midnapore superintendant of police Manoj Verma said there were three women among the eight dead and believed the toll could rise as several others, including top Maoist leaders, could have been seriously wounded.

"Eight bodies have been recovered by the police after daybreak. We have also seized a cache of arms that include an AK 47 assault rifle, an SLR, some pistols and ammunition," he said. Police believe the arms and ammunition were among those looted from police armoury in the past.

According to Verma, Maoists have been active in the area between Lalgarh and Salboni for quite some time. Police had information that a large number of rebels had gathered in the Ranja forest. They received more specific information about their movement after interrogating 13 persons from a nearby village on Tuesday. Apart from 10 members of People's Committee against Police Atrocities, a resistance group that has since turned into an armed militia, three persons from Kolkata  a scientist, a college teacher and a writer  were also arrested. All of them have been labelled as Maoist sympathisers. 



Eight Maoists killed in police encounter in West Bengal - India - The Times of India


----------



## matti

*Maoist rampage: station, bank torched, police camps raided *

Patna June 15 (Calcutta Tube) Maoist guerrillas in Bihar set ablaze a railway station and a bank as well as attacked a police station and a camp of the Special Auxiliary Police to enforce their two-day shutdown, officials said Tuesday. 

The incidents took place late Monday. Guerrillas torched the Ismailpur railway station in Gaya district on the busy Gaya-Mughalsarai rail route, disrupting train services for several hours. Long route trains, including the Rajdhani Express, were affected. 


Maoists first attacked the Ismailpur railway station and forced the railway officials to vacate the place. They then torched the railway station. The documents of the record room were completely destroyed, a police official in Gaya, about 100 km from here, told IANS. 


No casualties were reported. 


In Jamui district, Maoists set on fire a branch of the State Bank of India. Maoists set ablaze an SBI branch at Khadigram under Barhat police station, an official said. 


In another incident, over 100 armed guerrillas attacked a police station and a camp of the Special Auxiliary Police in Rohtas district. 


The alert police officials forced Maoists to flee after an hour-long encounter, Rohtas Superintendent of Police Vikas Vaibhav said. 


The Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) called for a two-day shutdown in Bihar and Jharkhand beginning Monday to protest the arrest of two Maoists in Bihar  Sambhuji in Rohtas district and Kamruddin in Patna district. 


In view of the shutdown, at least nine trains were cancelled and some diverted in Bihar. The trains cancelled include the Patna-Barka Kana Singrauli Express, the Barka Kana-Patna Express and the Singrauli-Garhwa Express, said an official of the East Central Railway. 


An alert has been sounded in the state and adequate security arrangements are in place, Additional Director General of Police P.K. Thakur said. 


Public transport was hit in some rural areas. A few long-route buses also called off their services. 


Maoist rampage: station, bank torched, police camps raided | CalcuttaTube


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

there they go again


----------



## CONNAN

*Maoist hideout raided, 8 killed *



*SUCCESSFUL OPERATION: A suspected Maoist who was arrested after a gun battle between security forces and Maoists in the Ranjha forest of Paschim Medinipur district in West Bengal on Wednesday. Eight rebels, including three women, were killed in the encounter. *

KOLKATA: At least eight Maoists, including three women, were killed in an encounter when security force personnel raided a forest hideout in the Salboni block of West Bengal's Paschim Medinipur district early on Wednesday.

Director-General of Police Bhupinder Singh said here that though only eight bodies were recovered, &#8220;we have unconfirmed reports of another four Maoists killed.&#8221;

It is suspected that the rebels carried away four bodies while fleeing, he added.

Superintendent of Police Manoj Kumar Verma claimed that it was one of the most successful operations in the region since the crackdown on the Maoists began a year ago.

There was no casualty among the security forces.

The security personnel arrested an injured Maoist and recovered a huge cache of firearms, explosives, landmines and Maoist literature.

According to Mr. Singh, both the State police force and commandos of the Central Reserve Police Force's Combat Battalion for Resolute Action (CoBRA) surrounded a Maoist camp in the Ranja forest following a tip-off. &#8220;The rebels opened fire on the forces and the latter retaliated. A gun battle ensued and continued for almost six hours following which the remaining Maoists fled the spot,&#8221; he said.


*Security personnel carry the body of a woman who was killed in the raid. *

The police are yet to establish the identity of the arrested Maoist.

Police sources said that five of the eight Maoists killed were been identified as Arjun (a close associate of rebel leaders Bikash and Tara), Sagen, Mala, Radha and Lakshmi (who is suspected to have played a major role during the massacre of 24 Eastern Frontier Rifles jawans at Silda on February 15).

Intelligence inputs

The sources said that based on intelligence inputs received from the Jharkhand police, it was suspected that top Maoist leader Akash was also killed during the encounter.

An AK-47 rifle, an SLR rifle, more than 150 rounds of ammunition and four pistols, besides 100 detonators, 30 gelatine sticks, explosives, wires and batteries were recovered.

Mr. Verma said the AK-47 rifle and the SLR rifle were among the several sophisticated weapons looted from the EFR's armoury at Silda on February 15.

According to police sources, the security forces raided the area three days ago also but the Maoists escaped.

The Hindu : Front Page : Maoist hideout raided, 8 killed


----------



## CONNAN

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> there they go again



*and here we did it again *


----------



## Novice09

*Despite Centre's no, Army ready to take on Maoists*

With the Centre deciding against the use of Army personnel in anti-Naxal operations, the Army is still getting ready to fight the Maoists.

After months of speculation the Union government had finally decided on June 12 that it would not use the Army against Naxals for now. However, the Army has decided to keep as many as six divisions ready to take on Naxalites if the government should ever need them in future.

Headquartered in Lucknow, the Army's Central Command has currently been steeped in drawing up a comprehensive training blueprint. The plan entails imparting asymmetric combat training to 50-60 thousand soldiers in addition to their regular training.

Sources said the idea came to Army chief General V.K. Singh in March and was conveyed to the central commander, Lt Gen V.K. Ahluwalia, in May during the Army's five-day commanders conference.

Sources told Headlines Today that the process was being called "parallel orientation" on paper. Though the Army has denied the move, sources confirmed that the plans and training programme were very much on.

*Despite Centre's no, Army ready to take on Maoists: India Today*

-----------------------

I personally believes that it is in favour of India if Army is not included in Anti-Naxal opreations...

However, we can use IA to train Paramilitary Forces of India.

Also, IAF should be there to keep an eye from overhead and if required, to cool them down...


----------



## GUNNER

*Indian Police arrests Maoist leader over Train Crash*

KOLKATA, June 20, 2010 (AFP) - Indian police on Sunday arrested a Maoist rebel leader accused for derailing a passenger train and causing a crash that killed 151 people in the eastern state of West Bengal last month.

Investigators probing the train crash said Bapi Mahato was detained at a guest house in the neighbouring state of Jharkhand.
"We are looking for two more suspects in connection with the incident," senior police inspector Surojit Kar Purokayastha told AFP in Kolkata, West Bengal's state capital.

The exact cause of the crash remains uncertain but police have blamed the Maoist saboteurs for derailing the high-speed passenger train that collided with an oncoming goods train.

The rebels say they are fighting for the rights of landless tribal groups and farmers left behind by India's rapid economic expansion.

A government offensive was launched last year to tackle the insurgency, but since then the Maoists have launched a series of bold counter-attacks.


----------



## matti

*27 Indian troops die in Maoist rebel ambush*
By INDRAJIT SINGH (AP) &#8211; 28 minutes ago

PATNA, India &#8212; Maoist rebels killed at least 27 paramilitary troops in an ambush in eastern India on Tuesday, the latest in a series of bold attacks by the guerrillas, a senior police official said.

A 50-strong patrol of the Central Reserve Police Force was ambushed Tuesday evening on a routine patrol in a densely forested area in the Narayanpur district of Chhatisgarh state, said Sunder Raj, a senior local police official. Ten other troops were wounded, he said.

Few other details were immediately available from the remote area. It is a stronghold of the rebels, who are also called Naxals, after the village of Naxalbari where their movement started in the 1970s.

*In recent months, the rebels have grown bolder despite a renewed government military offensive against them.*
Late last month, officials blamed the group for causing a train derailment that killed nearly 150 people in West Bengal state. In April they killed 76 troops in an attack in Chhattisgarh.

*India's Prime Minister Manmohan Singh has called the rebels the country's greatest "internal security threat."*

The Associated Press: 27 Indian troops die in Maoist rebel ambush


----------



## dee

Maoist bandh begins; local Cong leader shot dead


Ranchi/Kolkata/Bhubaneswar, June 30 (PTI) Maoists killed a local Congress leader in Jharkhand's Garhwa district and injured a jawan of the joint forces in West Bengal's West Midnapore district as their two-day five-state shutdown began today.

Forty-five-year-old Bardhan Kachhu, a well-known local tribal leader of Garhwa, was kidnapped from Barkol village hours before the shutdown began at midnight last night and shot dead by the Maoists, Garhwa Superintendent of Police Richard Lakra said.

Securitymen have launched a combing operation.

The police in Jhargram said Ajay Gupta, a jawan of assistant sub-inspector rank, was critically injured when Maoists fired at a patrol party which was on a routine combing operation in the Birihari forest area.

Gupta was rushed to Midnapore Medical College Hospital in a serious condition.

Security reinforcements were rushed to the area to flush out the Maoists, the police said.



fullstory


----------



## dee

Naxals slit CRPF men's throats, smashed heads



Raipur: The brutal face of Naxals who killed 27 Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) personnel in Narayanpur district of Chhattisgarh on Tuesday came out when they slit open throats and smashed the heads of some of the security men.

According to the preliminary post-mortem reports the personnel were brutally killed by the Naxals and around three to four bullet wounds were found on all the 27 CRPF personnel bodies.

"The Naxalites shot dead the CRPF personnel from a distance and later, they slit open the throats of three and smashed heads of two other jawans," a top police official said.

The bodies of the CRPF personnel were airlifted from the thick forests of Dhodawyee to the state capital's Dr BR Ambedkar hospital for conducting post-mortem.

While the CRPF personnel foiled the Naxals move of attempting to loot the armory, 27 jawans were killed, he said, adding "police believe that around 15 Naxalites were killed in the cross-firing".

A large number of heavily-armed Naxals, perched on a hilltop, had opened fire with automatic weapons on a 63-member security contingent which was returning on foot from road opening duty yesterday.

The dead included a CRPF Assistant Commandant Jatin Gulati.


----------



## dee

CRPF jawan gives first-hand account of Naxal attack


Raipur: Twenty-seven CRPF jawans were killed and seven injured in a major Naxal attack in Narayanpur district of Chhattisgarh on Tuesday.


A CRPF constable who survived the attack gave NDTV a first-hand account of how the party was ambushed by the Naxals. 

"They were sitting on trees. They started firing at us as soon as we took our positions," said Parmanand as he narrated his trauma and shock and the viciousness of Tuesday's attack from his hospital bed.

The jawan, who battled the Naxals as they ambushed an entire CRPF company, also said the gunbattle went on for at least two to three hours.

NDTV: You must have witnessed all. What do you think exactly happened and what was going on in your mind? 

Jawan: I saw there was heavy firing and damage on both sides. I can't say who faced more damage. I don't know anything about this.

NDTV: You did not know anything about the presence of these Naxalites? 

Jawan: We did not know anything but we are always prepared. We are always ready 24 hours because we know that encounters can happen anytime. I think that is why we could give them a tough fight and inflicted more damage on them than they have on us.

NDTV: You have hurt your foot. Where were they exactly sitting?

Jawan: Some of them were sitting on a tree. As soon as we took position they started firing from tree tops and diverted our attention.

NDTV: How many were they?

Jawan: They were around 200 or even more.

NDTV: Were these Naxalites fully prepared? Did they have a strategy?

Jawan: Yes they were fully prepared.




CRPF jawan gives first-hand account of Naxal attack


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

another Naxal attack...


*India Bomb Blast Hurts Eight Policemen in Chhattisgarh​*






> At least eight policemen in the Indian state of Chhattisgarh have been wounded by a Maoist bomb, police say.
> 
> They say that the incident happened in the Bijapur district of the state as they were defusing landmines.
> 
> Authorities in the state are meeting to review strategy after 27 policemen were killed on Tuesday by Maoist rebels.
> 
> The state chief minister has condemned the attack on the paramilitary Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) as an act of "cowardice and barbarism".
> 
> Few details of Wednesday's bomb blast are available, but the BBC's Salman Ravi in the state capital Raipur says that police believe they were lured into the area by Maoist rebels so that they could be easily targeted.
> 
> The rebels say they are fighting for the rights of the rural poor.
> 
> They have carried out a spate of deadly attacks in recent months. In April, 76 CRPF members were killed in the state's Dantewada district.
> 
> In May, 145 people died when a train crashed in West Bengal after Maoists, also known as Naxalites, allegedly sabotaged the rails.
> 
> Prime Minister Manmohan Singh has described their insurgency as India's biggest internal security challenge.
> 
> *'Cowardly act'*
> 
> "The security personnel have laid down their lives to free the people from Naxal terror. Their sacrifice will not go in vain," the Press Trust of India news agency quoted Chhattisgarh Chief Minister Raman Singh as saying.
> 
> "The Naxals have carried out a cowardly act. People and groups having faith in human rights should condemn this act of murder in once voice," he said.
> 
> "The extremists lack moral courage to engage in a direct fight with our brave security forces," he added.
> 
> Mr Singh is meeting senior police and CRPF officials in Raipur on Wednesday morning.
> 
> Home ministry officials from Delhi are also meeting the chief minister to assess the situation.
> 
> The rebels began a two-day strike on Wednesday which has disrupted the states of Orissa, Jharkhand, West Bengal, Chhattisgarh and Bihar.
> 
> Maoist spokesman Comrade Raju told the BBC that the strike was in protest over Delhi's decision to raise the prices of petroleum products and over central government "indifference" to the plight of victims of the Bhopal gas tragedy in 1984.
> 
> *Poor Strategy*
> 
> Tuesday's attack took place in Narayanpur district in the state's Bastar region on Tuesday evening, just 3km from a CRPF camp in Dhodai, 300km (190 miles) south of Raipur.
> 
> Correspondents say it was the third major Maoist attack on the security forces in the past three months and it puts the spotlight on the poor strategy of the security agencies.
> 
> According to reports, a group of nearly 70 troops had gone to clear roads of landmines.
> 
> They were attacked on their way back by a heavily armed group of about 200 rebels, officials said.
> 
> Police said the gun battle lasted three hours.
> 
> In May a Maoist landmine attack in Chhattisgarh destroyed a bus and killed more than 30 people, most of them civilians.
> 
> A government offensive against the rebels - widely referred to as Operation Green Hunt - began last October.
> 
> It involves 50,000 troops and is taking place across five states - West Bengal, Jharkhand, Bihar, Orissa and Chhattisgarh.
> 
> Ministers in Delhi have always accepted that there is a need to tackle the root causes of the rebellion, such as poverty and the absence of effective local government.




BBC News - India bomb blast hurts eight policemen in Chhattisgarh


----------



## Kompromat

*Maoists vow to keep killing security personnel
Indo-Asian News Service
Raipur, July 01, 2010
First Published: 21:04 IST(1/7/2010)*

The outlawed Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) vowed on Thursday to keep targeting security forces to avenge what it said were atrocities by them on the locals.

"We will continue to hit hard security personnel because their atrocities against local innocent people are continuing," Gudsa Usendi, spokesperson of CPI-Maoist's frontal unit, DK Special Zonal Committee, told a news channel in Chhattisgarh from an undisclosed location. 

The spokesperson refused to give details about the June 29 attack that left 27 security personnel dead in Narayanpur district, a part of 40,000 sq km restive Bastar region. 

The guerrilla evaded questions such as how many Maoists were killed, how many rebels took part in the ambush, who led the attack, and how many and what kind of weapons the Maoists had looted from the slain men. 

"The June 29 attack was part of Maoists' continuous retaliation against police atrocities on locals," he said. 

He expressed opposition to the Chhattisgarh government's policy of granting mining rights to companies as "outsiders deprive the local people of their rights".

Maoists vows to keep killing security personnel- Hindustan Times


----------



## dee

Two Maoist leaders were shot dead by police in an alleged exchange of fire between Veligi and Sarkepally forest area, about 120 km from here, in the early hours of Friday. Police recovered an AK-47 rifle and some small fire arms.

Police are seeking help of some surrendered Maoists to identify the dead.

It is suspected that one of the slain Maoists could be a top leader. 



The Hindu : News / National : Two Maoist leaders killed in AP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dee

Police refuse report of Naxals mutilating CRPF jawans' bodies


Chhattisgarh DGP on Friday refused claims that CRPF jawans bodies were mutilated or throats slit, CNN-IBN report said. Director General of Police Vishwa Ranjan reportedly said that none of the CRPF personnel were tortured by the Naxals and the injuries were caused by bullets.

Yesterday, doctors who performed autopsies of the 26 security personnel killed in a Maoist ambush in Chhattisgargh on Tuesday said they were stunned to find that at least 10 men had their hands and legs chopped off and throats slit.

"All the 26 bodies were bullet-ridden, but we found some 10 bodies with heads smashed, legs and hands chopped off and throats slit. These extreme brutalities were surely committed after the men fell to Maoist bullets," one of the doctors who carried out the autopsy said.

At least 24 troopers of the 39th battalion of the Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF), one state policeman and a special police officer (SPO) were massacred on Tuesday when Maoist rebels ambushed them in a forested pocket in Narayanpur district of the restive Bastar region.

Air force choppers airlifted the 26 bodies on Wednesday from Narayanpur to state capital Raipur and doctors took almost seven hours to complete the post-mortem examination at Dr. Bhimrao Ambedkar Government Medical College and Hospital.

Officials at the police headquarters say that the Maoists probably carried out brutalities on those security personnel who inflicted the maximum damage on the rebel ranks during the three-hour gunfight.

Additional Director General of Police Ram Niwas said: "The jawans (troopers) fought bravely against the heavily armed Maoists. Though we didn't recover any bodies of the rebels at the attack site, we strongly feel that some 15-20 Maoists were killed in the gun battle." 


Police refuse report of Naxals mutilating CRPF jawans' bodies- Hindustan Times


----------



## jha

good riddance...


----------



## you are fired

good but we have to kill all rats


----------



## karan.1970

jha said:


> good riddance...



of bad rubbish..


----------



## dee

Top Maoist leader gunned down in Andhra Pradesh


HYDERABAD: In a major blow to the Maoists, their top leader and spokesperson Cherukuri Rajkumar alias Azad was killed in a gunfight with police in Andhra Pradesh Friday, police claimed.

The shootout took place near Jogapur in Adilabad district, about 300 km from here.

Another Maoist guerrilla, who is yet to be identified, was also killed. Police also recovered an AK-47, a 9mm pistol and two kit bags from the scene of the gunfight.

Azad, who carried a reward of Rs.12 lakh on his head, was a member of the central committee of the outlawed Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist). Hailing from Krishna district, he was associated with the Maoist movement for four decades.

Following the killing of Azad, security agencies have sounded a high alert in Andhra Pradesh, Orissa, Chhatttisgarh, Madhya Pradesh, Jharkhand and West Bengal.

Azad was gunned down by police two days after Maoists killed 27 Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) personnel in Chhattisgarh. 



Top Maoist leader gunned down in Andhra Pradesh - India - The Times of India


----------



## Sudesh Lahri

jha said:


> good riddance...



I hope they shot few bullets in their red naxalite @sses too. These bastards deserve that.


----------



## dee

Maoist leader Azad had gone 'missing' in March 


Top Maoist leader Cherukuri Rajkumar alias Azad, who was killed by police in Andhra Pradesh early Friday, had apparently gone 'missing' four months ago.

The politburo member and chief spokesperson of the Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) had gone 'missing' March 12. The Maoist outfit had alleged that the Special Investigations Bureau of Andhra Pradesh Police had picked him up and it even threatened revenge if security forces harmed him.

There were apprehensions that Azad could be killed in a 'fake encounter'. However, Maoists issued a second statement March 21, saying he was safe.

But Dandakaranya special zone committee's spokesperson Gudsa Usendi had informed the central leadership of CPI-Maoist that Azad remained untraceable.

He was supposed to meet Shakamuri Apparao March 12 somewhere in Maharashtra. However, Apparao and another Maoist, Kondal Reddy, were killed in Prakasam district of Andhra Pradesh the same day.

The Maoists suspected that the police picked up Azad along with Apparao and kept them in illegal custody. The confusion was because Azad could not contact top leaders for a week and also did not reach the base in Dandakaranya March 17. The dense Dandakaranya forest touches Chhattisgarh, Orissa and Andhra Pradesh.

Azad's mother Cherukuri Karuna had also moved the Andhra Pradesh State Human Rights Commission (SHRC), complaining that there was a threat to her son's life. She demanded that he be produced immediately in court.

The SHRC directed the Director General of Andhra Pradesh Police R.R. Girish Kumar to submit a report to the commission. The police chief informed the commission that Azad was not in police custody.

Police claim that Azad was killed in a gunfight with policemen around 3 a.m. in the forests near Jogapur in Adilabad district, about 300 km from here

After Azad's killing Friday, Maoists have alleged that the Andhra police picked him up in Maharashtra and eliminated him in a staged shootout. 



Maoist leader Azad had gone 'missing' in March


----------



## jbond197

Good job AP police!! We need to knock down few of these ba$tards on a daily basis.


----------



## Prometheus

*Top Maoist leader gunned down in AP*Hyderabad: Top Maoist leader Cherukuri Rajkumar alias Azad, considered second in the Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) hierarchy, was gunned down by police in Andhra Pradesh Friday. 

Azad, who was also spokesperson of the outlawed group, was killed in a gunfight with police around 3 a.m. in the forests near Jogapur in Adilabad district, about 300 km from here, police said. 

Another Maoist guerrilla, who is yet to be identified, was also killed. Police also recovered an AK-47, a 9 mm pistol and two kit bags from the scene of the alleged gunfight. 

Azad's killing is a major blow to the Maoist outfit as he was considered the second key leader in the party hierarchy after politburo member Koteswar Rao alias Kishenji. 

He carried a reward of Rs 12 lakh on his head and was a member of the politburo politburo of the outlawed Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist). Hailing from Krishna district, he was associated with the Maoist movement for four decades. 

The police, however, did not give details of the incident. 

Officials said Azad was involved in dozens of murders, including the killing of Congress legislator Narsa Reddy and a failed assassination attempt on former Andhra Pradesh chief minister N Janardhan Reddy. 

The CPI-Maoist has alleged that Azad was killed in a staged shootout. The outlawed outfit has said police picked up Azad in Nagpur, Maharashtra, brought him to Adilabad and killed him. 

Maoist sympathiser and revolutionary writer Varavara Rao said here that he would approach the high court against the "fake encounter" and seek that cases be filed against the policemen involved. 

This comes as the second biggest blow to Maoist movement after the arrest of London-educated leader and ideologue Kobad Ghandy in New Delhi last year. 

Like Ghandy, Azad was also seen as the intellectual face of the outfit. Azad, who did his MTech in Warangal, used to write articles for magazines on Maoist ideology. 

Following Azad's death, security agencies have sounded a high alert in Andhra Pradesh, Orissa, Chhatttisgarh, Madhya Pradesh, Jharkhand and West Bengal. 

Azad was gunned down by police two days after Maoists killed 27 Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) personnel in Chhattisgarh.Top Maoist leader gunned down in Andhra Pradesh


----------



## dee

Hyderabad: Breaking News! The Andhra Pradesh Police admitted that the "unidentified" person, who was killed along with Maoist leader Cherukuri Rajkumar alias "Azad", was a freelance journalist.



The freelance journalist was identified as Hemchandra Pandey, who was working with the Hindi newspaper Nayi Duniya in Chhattisgarh. The Adilabad police dubbed him as a Maoist.



The encounter took place on Friday near Jogapur in Adilabad district in Andhra Pradesh. Azad, who was also a key spokesperson for the Maoists, carried a cash reward of Rs 12 lakh on his head. He was associated with the Maoist movement for over 40 years.



Journalist killed along with Maoist Leader Azad


----------



## ramu

Hard luck ...


----------



## karan.1970

If you get in the fire zone, you are liable to be shot at..


----------



## Justin Joseph

What a journalist from Chhattisgarh was doing in Andhra Pradesh with a Top hardcore Maoist leader???????

He must also be a Maoist as they work behind the facade of journalist, human rights activist, social worker etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gowthamraj

^ you stole my word lol


----------



## Stalker

As a responsible Indian citizen,it was his[reporter\\\'s] duty to inform about the whereabouts of the anti-social elements. Instead,he was working with them and the fact that he works for the media is even more disturbing :x. Kudos to the AP police for killing a fit for nothing person.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## illuminatidinesh

> ^ you stole my word lol


He always does that......


----------



## notsuperstitious

People, please don't pass judgement about the dead person without any proof. Journalists often meet top maoist leaders (Azad was into public relations) and maoists arrange it. In such meetings the journalist has no clue about the whereabouts of the leadership and still they risk their lives to do their job.

Whether media should or should not give publicity to maoists and their PR is a different question, a policy matter for newspaper management and not the field journalist. So its possible that he was innocent - we don't know. since we don't know, lets just show respect to the dead. A request.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## you are fired

well i know one thing nation is top most 

and time has come when we have to kill rats


----------



## WelcomeBack

terrorist always take help of journalist to publish their word and journalist take interview of terrorist only for publicity.i think he was also doing same thing. now it happen good that he killed by police.


----------



## illuminatidinesh

> People, please don't pass judgement about the dead person without any proof. Journalists often meet top maoist leaders (Azad was into public relations) and maoists arrange it. In such meetings the journalist has no clue about the whereabouts of the leadership and still they risk their lives to do their job.
> 
> Whether media should or should not give publicity to maoists and their PR is a different question, a policy matter for newspaper management and not the field journalist. So its possible that he was innocent - we don't know. since we don't know, lets just show respect to the dead. A request.


I respect the words you spoke, so no comments on the person who died here.
Now what do you think of those who go interview the outlaws and refuse to share the information of where about?


----------



## Spitfighter

Damn it! I was hoping it was Arundhati Roy.


----------



## Treatment

Indian police is getting to leadership now which is a good thing,

Arun dati roy is paid agent of chinese.


----------



## Justin Joseph

fateh71 said:


> People, please don't pass judgement about the dead person without any proof. Journalists often meet top maoist leaders (Azad was into public relations) and maoists arrange it. In such meetings the journalist has no clue about the whereabouts of the leadership and still they risk their lives to do their job.
> 
> Whether media should or should not give publicity to maoists and their PR is a different question, a policy matter for newspaper management and not the field journalist. So its possible that he was innocent - we don't know. since we don't know, lets just show respect to the dead. A request.



Friends,

*I was right. That journalist is a Maoist, as Maoist are them self accepting it.

Journalist Hem Pandey one of us: Maoists*

NEW DELHI: *CPI (Maoist), in its official statement issued on July 3, not only acknowledged Hem Pandey as one of the partys zonal committee members but also gave details about the 30-year-old from Pithoragarh in Uttarakhand and his work.*

The statement has done away with doubts about his identity that arose following claims on Saturday by one Babita, who claimed to be his wife, that he was a freelance journalist who got killed while trying to interview Azad.

The party statement said, "On June 1, the Andhra Pradesh Special Branch Police arrested Azad, politburo member and spokesperson of CPI (Maoist), and *Hem Pandey, a zonal committee level comrade, in Nagpur city around 11am when they went to meet a comrade who was supposed to receive them from the Dandakarnaya zone."*

Giving details about Pandey, the statement said, "Hem Pandey, 30, hailed from a village near Pithoragarh town of Uttarakhand. He did MA in history from Nainital University and got himself registered for PhD. While he was in college, he was an active member of AISA... he moved to the radical groups. In 2001, he joined the then CPI (ML)(PW). He organized the peasantry in the mountainous villages in Almora district, taking up an umpteen number of their issues, including the problems arising out of Binsar sanctuary."

The statement described Pandey as a "soft-spoken, bespectacled, lean and energetic comrade, who won the love of people of that region". He was moved into more important work in 2005. "His appetite for learning new things, reading more and more and zeal for penning his ideas are things of emulation for all revolutionaries. He has written various articles for news magazines under various pen names. We request civil rights organizations to demand that the AP police send the body of Com Pandey to his bereaved mother who is in Haldwani. She is his sole surviving parent," the statement said. 

Hem Pandey one of us: Maoists - India - The Times of India


----------



## CONNAN

Special wing has put Maoists on the mat: India Today: India News, Latest India News, Breaking News India, News in India, World, Business, Cricket, Sports, Bollywood News India


The special Intelligence Branch (SIB) of the Andhra Pradesh Police has come into focus again with the killing of Communist Party of India (Maoist) spokesperson and politburo member Cherukuri Rajkumar alias Azad.

A specialised wing set up by the state police to deal exclusively with Maoist activities across the state, the SIB has achieved major breakthroughs in the last five years. This has resulted in a decimation of the Maoist movement in the state and the arrest of several Maoist leaders in the country.

The last one- and- a- half decade saw several Maoist leaders, including the party's central committee ( CC) members, getting killed in encounters or arrested by the Andhra Pradesh Police, thanks to the pro- active SIB. The CC members who were killed in encounters include Shyam, Mahesh, Murali, Chandramouli, Sande Rajamouli, Prasad, Patel Sudhakar Reddy and Sakhamuri Appa Rao. Several other top leaders, including Kobad Ghandy, Malla Raji Reddy, B. Prasad Singh alias Balraj, Amit Bagchi, Pankaj, Bansidhar Singh alias Chintanda and Tushar Kanth Bhattacharya, were arrested either directly by the sleuths of the Andhra SIB or with the help of their inputs.

" That is the strength of our SIB. We have specialised intelligence wings not at a state- level, but in every district.

This works in tandem with the district police. The SIB's only function is to track the movements of the Maoists," an intelligence officer said.

Backed by unlimited funds, the SIB has spread its network across Maoist strongholds. " Normally, we share inputs with the central intelligence wing, but most of the times, we conduct operations on our own," the official said.

The SIB has a network of undercover operators who report directly to the headquarters and pass on information to the local superintendents of police before attacking the targets. " The fact that the Adilabad SP came to know about Azad's killing only in the last minute itself shows how secretly the SIB operates," the official said.

Maoist leaders also acknowledge the efficacy of the SIB. " On March 11, the Andhra SIB almost caught Azad. Since then, the sleuths have kept an eye on Maoist movements in Maharashtra. On Friday, they picked him up along with another guerrilla, took them to Adilabad and killed them in a fake encounter," CPI ( Maoist) Dandakarayna special zone spokesman Gudsa Usendi said.

The CPI ( Maoist) accused the SIB of encouraging covert activities to destroy them. " It pushes moles into the party. A majority of the encounter killings is only because of infiltration of moles into the movement," a Maoist sympathiser said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mavvrick_111

one nd only way to stop them is just kill them


----------



## Old School

Indian media ( specially leftist) should not give media attention to the Maoists. Publicity is also a tool for the terrorists. On the other hand, GoI needs to cut off the logistic chain of the Maoists terrorists. These Maoists are not poor at all with their multi billion rupees illegal practices.


----------



## RescueRanger

Interesting reading:
A Closer Look at India's Naxalite Threat | STRATFOR


----------



## pla

&#30475;&#21040;&#21448;&#26377;&#19968;&#20010;&#20013;&#22269;&#21363;&#23558;&#35806;&#29983;&#12290;PLA&#37319;&#35775;&#20182;&#20204;&#65292;&#20182;&#20204;&#35828;&#65306;&#27611;&#20027;&#24109;&#23601;&#26159;&#25105;&#20204;&#30340;&#20027;&#24109;&#12290;&#29616;&#22312;&#30340;&#20013;&#22269;&#36829;&#21453;&#20102;&#27611;&#20027;&#24109;&#30340;&#29702;&#35770;&#12290;&#35831;&#21407;&#35845;&#25105;&#65292;&#25105;&#33521;&#35821;&#19981;&#22826;&#22909;&#12290;
China will soon see the birth of another one. PLA interview them, they said: "Chairman Mao is our Chairman. Now the theory of China's violation of Chairman Mao." Forgive me, my English is not very good.


&#26356;&#22909;&#30340;&#32763;&#35793;&#24314;&#35758;
&#24863;&#35874;&#24744;&#20026; Google &#32763;&#35793;&#25552;&#20379;&#32763;&#35793;&#24314;&#35758;&#12290;
&#25552;&#20379;&#26356;&#22909;&#30340;&#32763;&#35793;&#24314;&#35758;&#65306;
China will soon see the birth of another one. PLA interview them, they said: "Chairman Mao is our Chairman. Now the theory of China's violation of Chairman Mao." Forgive me, my English is not very good.

&#25903;&#25345;&#20197;&#19979;&#35821;&#35328;&#65306;

&#38463;&#23572;&#24052;&#23612;&#20122;&#35821;
&#38463;&#25289;&#20271;&#35821;
&#38463;&#22622;&#25308;&#30086;&#35821;
&#29233;&#23572;&#20848;&#35821;
&#29233;&#27801;&#23612;&#20122;&#35821;
&#30333;&#20420;&#32599;&#26031;&#35821;
&#20445;&#21152;&#21033;&#20122;&#35821;
&#20912;&#23707;&#35821;
&#27874;&#20848;&#35821;
&#27874;&#26031;&#35821; &#24067;&#23572;&#25991;(&#21335;&#38750;&#33655;&#20848;&#35821
&#20025;&#40614;&#35821;
&#24503;&#35821;
&#20420;&#35821;
&#27861;&#35821;
&#33778;&#24459;&#23486;&#35821;
&#33452;&#20848;&#35821;
&#26684;&#40065;&#21513;&#20122;&#35821;
&#28023;&#22320;&#20811;&#37324;&#22885;&#23572;&#35821;
&#38889;&#35821; &#33655;&#20848;&#35821;
&#21152;&#21033;&#35199;&#20122;&#35821;
&#21152;&#27888;&#32599;&#23612;&#20122;&#35821;
&#25463;&#20811;&#35821;
&#20811;&#32599;&#22320;&#20122;&#35821;
&#25289;&#33073;&#32500;&#20122;&#35821;
&#31435;&#38518;&#23451;&#35821;
&#32599;&#39532;&#23612;&#20122;&#35821;
&#39532;&#32819;&#20182;&#35821;
&#39532;&#26469;&#35821; &#39532;&#20854;&#39039;&#35821;
&#25386;&#23041;&#35821;
&#33889;&#33796;&#29273;&#35821;
&#26085;&#35821;
&#29790;&#20856;&#35821;
&#22622;&#23572;&#32500;&#20122;&#35821;
&#26031;&#27931;&#20240;&#20811;&#35821;
&#26031;&#27931;&#25991;&#23612;&#20122;&#35821;
&#26031;&#29926;&#24076;&#37324;&#35821;
&#27888;&#35821; &#22303;&#32819;&#20854;&#35821;
&#23041;&#23572;&#22763;&#35821;
&#20044;&#20811;&#20848;&#35821;
&#35199;&#29677;&#29273;&#30340;&#24052;&#26031;&#20811;&#35821;
&#35199;&#29677;&#29273;&#35821;
&#24076;&#20271;&#26469;&#35821;
&#24076;&#33098;&#35821;
&#21256;&#29273;&#21033;&#35821;
&#20122;&#32654;&#23612;&#20122;&#35821;
&#24847;&#22823;&#21033;&#35821; &#24847;&#31532;&#32490;&#35821;
&#21360;&#22320;&#35821;
&#21360;&#24230;&#20044;&#23572;&#37117;&#35821;
&#21360;&#23612;&#35821;
&#33521;&#35821;
&#36234;&#21335;&#35821;
&#20013;&#25991;


----------



## Iggy

*16 Maoists surrender in Orissa*

In a boost to the anti-Naxal campaign in Orissa, 16 Maoists involved in several attacks on forest offices surrendered before the police in Gajapati district on Saturday.

The ultras from seven villages of Adaba area of the naxal-hit district decided to lay down arms as they felt misled, betrayed and exploited by their seniors, district Superintendent of Police Sanjeev Arora said here.

Aged between 18 and 35 years, the rebels had joined Maoist activities in 2008 and undergone training in various fields including handling of different weapons.

The ultras were active in southern Orissa, mainly Gajapati district, and involved in several operations including attacks on forest offices, the SP said, adding most of them were providing logistic support.

They had joined the rebels after being promised that welfare of tribals and development of backward areas would be ensured by the Maoists, he said.

The ultras have also told police that they were being exploited by their seniors.

16 Maoists surrender in Orissa


----------



## Iggy

Old Article but interesting

'As a democratic country we cannot fire on our own people'


In an integrated plan across states affected by Naxalism, the Union government has initiated firm action against the left-wing insurgents also known as the Maoists who claim they will overthrow the Indian government by 2050.

Naxalism has spread to 20 of the 28 states of the Indian Union. Last year, Naxal violence claimed 455 lives -- 255 civilians and 200 security personnel. According to the Union home ministry, 3,300 lives have been lost in the violence in the last five years. Prime Minister Manmohan Singh calls it the greatest threat to India's internal security.

The major Naxal-affected states in the country are Chhattisgarh, Jharkhand, Bihar, Orissa, West Bengal, Maharashtra and Andhra Pradesh, with Chhattisgarh and Jharkhand witnessing the most Naxal-related killings last year.

40,000 sq kms of Bastar in Chhattisgarh -- Manipur and Nagaland are smaller than the erstwhile Bastar district -- is badly affected, while Naxalism is spread over 21 of Jharkhand's 22 districts.

The man appointed by the Government of India to lead the Centre's response to curb the Maoist menace in the country is a 1975 batch Indian Police Service officer, who was Inspector General, Border Security Force, in Srinagar when the BSF gunned down Jaish-e-Mohammad terrorist commander and mastermind of the 2001 Parliament attack, Ghazi Baba, in 2003.

Vijay Raman, the Kerala-born officer who has earlier served in Madhya Pradesh, is Special Director General of the Central Reserve Police Force and Commander of the Anti-Naxal Task Force, the operation dubbed Operation Green Hunt by the media.

The 58-year-old officer coordinates with the director generals of police of the seven Naxal-affected states and the Indian Air Force having powers to enlist its assistance, which he clarifies is only for casualty evacuation at the moment.

In his newly set-up office in a colonial building with a high ceiling and thick walls in Raipur, the genial officer with a somber voice, sat across his large table and spoke to rediff.com's Archana Masih about the challenges of the mammoth responsibility wrested in him, his added role of being a diplomat and how the operation that he stewards is also about wining back a lost people.

What is the role of the central forces in Chhattisgarh? What is your assessment so far?

This is an issue that the state governments should have handled. It is only because the issue has become complicated and acquired certain proportions beyond the control of the state governments that the central government has stepped in.

We have come here to assist the state police. If you go back into history, the problem in Chhattisgarh started in the mid 1980s but the real seriousness was realised in 1999-2000. That is when we stepped in. It is not only a local problem but is spreading into various states and is perhaps more area specific. They (the Naxalites) have chosen certain areas which are inaccessible and where tribals live, to make inroads and entrench themselves.

If you go into the basics about why this problem has arisen, perhaps fundamentally what will stand out is the lack of the reach of the government to the interiors. It may be because of the terrain and forests but the fact of the matter is that perhaps the element of governance has not reached wherever this problem is.


----------



## Dash

Here is the latest developement on Maoists control activity.

Unified command, more choppers for Naxal-hit states

New Delhi: *A unified command will be set up to tackle the Naxal menace.* It will be headed by a retired Major-General rank officer. 
The Centre will also *provide more helicopters for logistic support to Naxal-infested states to help in troop movement, reaching supplies and evacuation*. 

Home Minister P Chidambaram set the ball rolling today at the crucial Centre-State meeting on tackling the Naxal menace by listing decisions on Central support to states and asking the Chief Ministers to use the forum for a frank discussion.

The Prime Minister is chairing the day-long meeting.

Chidambaram admitted that "the efforts of the state governments, assisted by Central paramilitary forces, have met with mixed results," and said in view of the experience of the last six months, the Centre would,

Provide more helicopters for logistic support, troop movement, supplies and evacuation;

* *Fund the establishment and strengthening of 400 police stations in the affected districts at the rate of Rs 2 crore per police station on an 80:20 basis over a period of two *years;

* Sanction additional SPOs to the States;

* Request the governments of Chhattisgarh, Jharkhand, Orissa and West Bengal to create a Unified Command for anti-Naxal operations; request them to appoint a retired Major General of the Army as a member of the Unified Command; request the four State Governments to appoint an IG as IG (anti-Naxal operations) for that state; and to appoint an IG, CRPF as IG (Operations) for that State to work in close coordination with the IG (anti-Naxal operations) of that State;

** Set up an empowered group chaired by Member-Secretary, Planning Commission to modify existing norms/guidelines in the implementation of various development schemes having regard to the local needs and conditions in the affected districts;*

* Advise the state governments to implement PESA strictly and vigorously; in particular, to ensure that rights over minor forest produce was assigned to the Gram Sabhas and the inter-position of Government controlled departments/ corporations/cooperatives are removed;

* *Improve road connectivity in 34 districts most affected by Left Wing Extremism. A number of roads and bridges are proposed to be included, at a cost of Rs.950 crore, by the Ministry of Road Transport and Highways under RRP-I.*

* Consider, along with the Planning Commission, a Special Development Plan for the affected districts/States with emphasis on road connectivity, primary education, primary health care and drinking water. 

The Home Minister requested the Governors and CMs of the states to bring to the table "the things that we are doing right and the things that we are doing wrong and that we can have a free and frank discussion on this very serious subject."

State governments are trying to tackle the Maoist problem in their own way, but the issue remains that the state has almost become the epicenter of Naxal violence is Chhattisgarh. After the deadliest Naxal attack on Indian soil in April, which killed 75 CRPF jawans, the Chief Minister underlined the need to take on the Red terror.

"Influential people due to immaturity become Naxal sympathizers. Propaganda relating to giving away mineral rich lands in Bastar to private companies is not correct. Not even a kg of iron ore has been taken away by MNCs. Only one per cent of area has been given for mining to the public sector companies like NMDC, SAIL and Chhattisgarh Mineral Development Corporation," Chhattisgarh Chief Minister Raman Singh said.

"Intellectuals and society should rise above this misleading propaganda," he added.

Bihar Chief Minister Nitish Kumar, pointing out that his views might be at variance with those of some others, called for an integrated approach to tackle Naxalism. He said, "enforcement action alone leads to wider alienation, making heroes out of leaders.

Naxal elements, Nitish said, were "part of our society. Even though they were misled into following the path."

The Bihar CM, who has been at odds with the Centre on the Naxal issue, said his state had not received enough support from the Centre. He said Bihar needed 12,000 more constables and was waiting for approval.

He pointed out that his state shared an open border with Nepal and needed extra support.


****I hope this unified command brings more effectiveness in operations***


----------



## IBRIS

*India sets up unified command to tackle Maoists*

14 Jul 2010 11:04:23 GMT

By Bappa Majumdar

NEW DELHI, July 14 (Reuters) - India announced a unified command structure on Wednesday to help coordinate a security offensive against Maoist rebels, but analysts said the move may not be enough to turn around the battle against the insurgency.

The unified command, which will include a former army general, underlines government urgency to tackle a rebellion that has roiled poor rural regions where a sense of official neglect runs deep.

Prime Minister Manmohan Singh wants decisive actions against the rebels, not only to show the government is in charge but also to free up vast tracts of mineral-rich forests with billions of dollars in business potential.

The rebels, inspired by China's Mao Zedong, say they are fighting for the poor and landless and have backed farmers in land disputes with industry, one of the main obstacles in Asia's third largest economy to higher growth and more rural jobs.

While the economic impact may be small compared with India's trillion dollar economy, the insurgency has taken some toll on business.

Work on a $7-billion steel plant by India's third largest steel producer, JSW Steel Ltd <JSTL.BO>, has been delayed. Frequent rebel attacks have hit production and shipment at firms such as India's largest miner of iron ore, NMDC Ltd's <NMDC.BO>.

Violent land protests backed by Maoists forced the scrapping of a Tata Motors' <TAMO.BO> Nano car plant and delayed work on two separate plants by the world's leading steelmakers Arcelor Mittal <ISPA.AS> and POSCO <005490.KS> in eastern India.

The campaign against the rebels has suffered because of the decision to avoid using the army for fear of alienating locals, leaving ill-trained police to fight a guerrilla war in the jungles of central and east India.

Poor coordination between state security forces has also hampered the fight, and the central government in New Delhi now hopes that a unified command would be able to fine tune the security offensive.

"The efforts of the state governments ... have met with mixed results," Home Minister Palaniappan Chidambaram told a meeting of chief ministers of the affected states in New Delhi.

The chief ministers also discussed the insurgency with Singh.

Views diverge on the right response to the rebellion. Many, including a section within the ruling Congress party, see the insurgency more as a problem of poverty and underdevelopment that could not be solved by force alone.

The new plan also involves the use of more helicopters and logistical support from the army. And as a measure of balance in the government response, Chidambaram announced more money for development projects in the Maoist-dominated areas.

But many security experts were unimpressed with the latest plans, including the unified security command structure, saying the strategy lacked detail.

"The cosmetic measures they are talking about do not in any sense increase the capability of the forces and there is no talk about how they will counter the Maoists in their heartland," said Ajai Sahni of New Delhi-based Institute for Conflict Management.

The insurgency, which Singh has described as India's biggest security challenge, is now present in a third of the country.

A string of deadly attacks this year has undermined the government's claim to be winning the war on the Maoists after it launched a security offensive with thousands of police last year.

The rebels are blamed for derailing a passenger train last month, killing at least 145 people. There were two other incidents since May that testified to their strength -- the killing of 76 police in an ambush and an attack on a bus that killed 35 people. (Writing by Krittivas Mukherjee; Editing by Paul de Bendern and Andrew Marshall)

Source: Reuters


----------



## Sunny FOXGLOVE

*We hav 2 solve this Maoist problem wid peace.... cuz they r all Indian Youths which r motivated by some old asshole. Also we hav 2 deploy major armed forces & IAF instead of parliamentary forces in Maoist affected area. *


----------



## laxman

New Delhi: The government has said that it was confident of overcoming the Maoist problem in the next three years and had prepared a two-pronged strategy of initiating development and police action in the affected areas.

Addressing a meeting of the Parliamentary Consultative Committee for the Ministry of Home Affairs, Home Minister P Chidambaram expressed confidence that the challenge of left wing extremism would be met jointly by the Central and state governments.

"The government was confident that the problem of Left wing extremism would be overcome in the next three years," he said.

Chidambaram said after consultations with the Naxal-affected states, it was agreed to have a two-pronged strategy to handle the Maoist issue - development and police action.


While the Central government acknowledged that the primary role and responsibility was that of state governments in enforcing law and order in confronting the challenge of Left wing extremists, it also recognised its responsibility in assisting the states in every way, he said.

The Home Minister said the Centre was assisting the states by providing paramilitary forces, sharing intelligence and funding both development schemes and security needs.

Chidambaram informed Parliamentarians that in a meeting of Chief Ministers of seven Naxal-affected states on July 14, it was agreed that a Unified Command would be set up in four states - West Bengal, Orissa, Chhattisgarh and Jharkhand - for anti-Naxal operations.

Besides, the Centre would provide these states additional helicopters for logistical support, funds for establishment and strengthening of 400 police stations recruiting additional Special Police Officers.

It was also agreed to set up an Empowered Group chaired by Member Secretary, Planning Commission, to review existing norms and guidelines in implementation of various development schemes, having regard to local needs like road connectivity, primary education, primary health care and drinking water.

During the discussions, the members broadly agreed with the suggestions given in the agenda note which included steps on both security and development fronts.

According to an estimate, about 40,000 sq km areas in these states are under the control of Maoists.

Naxal violence has claimed the lives of over 10,000 civilians and security personnel in the last five years.

Out of a total of 10,268 casualties between 2005 and May this year, 2,372 deaths have been reported in 2009 as against 1,769 in 2008 and 1,737 in 2007.


Will overcome Maoist problem in three years: Chidambaram


----------



## lemurian

*Suspected Maoists kill tribal activist in Orissa*

Koraput (Orissa), Aug.10 (ANI): A group of suspected Maoists fatally attacked a tribal activist at Bandhu Gaon in Koraput region of Orissa on Monday.

Buzz up!
Kendurka Arjun, the tribal activist was the Secretary of the tribals forum named Chasi Mulia Adivasi Sangh (CMAS) for the Bandhugaon unit.


It is learnt that Kendurka Arjun had been receiving threats to his life from the Maoists. He was finally killed by a group of suspected armed Maoists who slit his throat and shot him down in close range.

Though no Maoist letter or poster has been recovered from the spot, Kendruka Arjun was slain in a fashion usually followed by the Maoists.

"My sister was also with him (Arjun). Armed Maoists stopped both of them and asked where were they going. They blocked their way and harassed them. Arjun pleaded with them for his life but the Maoists did not listen to them. The Maoists killed him," said Harindra, Kendruka Arjun's relative.

Preliminary investigations revealed that Kendruka Arjun had been on the hit list of the Maoists, evidence being several posters pasted against Arjun at several places in the region a few months ago.

The Maoists had accused him of selling Advivasi Sangh-owned land rather than distributing it to the landless tribal people.

Kendruka Arjun had also contested the elections to the State's legislature in 2009 as an independent candidate from the Laxmipur constituency. By Sarada Lahangir (ANI)

Suspected Maoists kill tribal activist in Orissa - Oneindia News


Thats what they are, bunch of bloodthirsty thugs..


----------



## flanker143

Indian Air Force to fire on Naxals, if attacked


By Praful Kumar Singh

New Delhi, Aug 12 (ANI): The Indian Air Force (IAF) can fire in self-defence if its helicopters engaged on logistical missions in Maoists infested areas are attacked, according to a well placed source.

The IAF has deployed its special Garuda forces in helicopters to counter attacks while operating in Naxal dominated areas even as the debate goes rages on the deployment of the armed forces in anti-Maoist operations.

&#8220;The permission has been granted but with strict conditionalities. We cannot use rockets or the integral guns of the helicopters and we can retaliate only if fired upon,&#8221; the source said on Thursday.

&#8220;To this end, we have side-mounted machineguns on our choppers that are operated by our Garuds (IAF commandoes),&#8221; the source spoke on the condition of anonymity.

The IAF has positioned four medium-lift Mi-17 helicopters at Raipur for assisting the paramilitary and state police forces in their anti-Maoist operations.The Air Force has so far flown 635 sorties, ferried 4500 people in the Naxal-affected areas.

Commenting on the deployment of more helicopters for anti-Naxal operations, the source said the Air Force has also suggested the government that the 15-odd Mi-17s it has deployed on UN peacekeeping operations in the Congo be recalled.

&#8220;Once the numbers increase, then we will have to assess the situation. There are also safety aspects like the sanitisation of helipads,&#8221; the source said.

He also denied reports that an 80-hour limitation per machine per month had been placed on the four IAF helicopters.

&#8220;In April the four helicopters deployed for anti-Maoists operation flew for 169 hours, in May 91 hours, in June 81 hours and in July 89 hours,&#8221; the source said.

The source, when asked about a separate air wing for the central paramilitary forces, said the issue is &#8220;complicated&#8221;. (ANI)


----------



## Break the Silence

IAF gets permission to fire at Naxals in self-defence

The IAF has got the government's permission to fire back at Naxals in extremist-hit areas in self-defence, highly-placed Air Force sources said on Thursday. 



The government's nod to the IAF's request made in September last year comes at a time when a debate is raging on whether India should use its armed forces against left-wing extremists, whom Prime Minister Manmohan Singh has described as the gravest internal security threat. 



The IAF currently deploys two of its Mi-17s and two Dhruv helicopters in anti-Naxal operations. It had lost one of its personnel when a helicopter ferrying election officials and material during the Chattisgarh assembly polls was fired at by suspected Naxals a couple of years ago. 



The government had given permission to the IAF to defend itself from the extremists' fire and had laid out conditions on the use of small arms in self-defence sometime in October-November last year. 



Consequently, the IAF has fitted sideward-mounted machine guns on its helicopters flying in Naxal-affected areas basically for logistics, personnel transport and casualty evacuation of paramilitary forces engaged in fighting the Maoists, the sources said. 



These guns would be operated by IAF commandos belonging to Garud units, who would be on board the helicopters every time they go out on sorties, the sources said. 



Defence Minister A K Antony had told Parliament in November last year that though no offensive military action had been envisaged while using the IAF helicopters in anti-Naxal operations, there was no specific approval required for action in self-defence. 

IAF gets permission to fire at Naxals in self-defence


----------



## syntax_error

BOKARO: A Maoist commander of the outlawed Communist Party of India-Maoist outfit surrendered before police in Jharkhand's Bokaro district Monday.

Ramendra Singh alias Guruji, sub-zonal commander of the CPI-Maoist, surrendered before Bokaro zone Inspector General of Police Manoj Mishra. He surrendered with a pistol and live cartridges.

Ramendra, resident of Kaimur in Bihar, faces more than 17 criminal cases. He joined the Maoist organisation in 1986.

He was given Rs.50,000 cash under the surrender policy of the state government. More money would be given in future to rehabilitate him.

Ramendra is the seventh Maoist local leader who has surrendered in the last one month in Jharkhand.

Maoist commander surrenders in Jharkhand - India - The Times of India


----------



## gubbi

*Top Maoist leader Mahato killed in encounter*


> Pro-Maoist leader Umakanta Mahato, a prime suspect in the Jnaneshwari Express sabotage case, was killed in an encounter with joint security forces in Jhargram area of West Bengal's West Midnapore district early on Friday, a top police official said. "Umakanta Mahato has been killed sometime early following an encounter in a forest area of Jhargram," West Bengal Director General of Police (DGP) Bhupinder Singh said.
> 
> Mahato was the leader of tribal body People's Committee against Police Atrocities (PCPA), which has been blamed for causing the sabotage.
> 
> The five-hour encounter that started at around 1.30 a.m. took place in the Mohanpur forest near Lodhashuli.
> 
> A 9mm pistol and several rounds of ammunition have also been recovered, but Umakanto's associates managed to flee.
> 
> The Central Bureau of Investigation (CBI), probing the Jnaneshwari case, had earlier announced a reward of Rs. One lakh for information regarding Umakanta Mahato.
> 
> Mahato had been absconding since the May 28 train disaster, in which 148 people were killed after ultras removed the clips in around 50 metres of the track causing derailmemt of the Mumbai-bound train. Soon after, a freight train coming from the opposite direction rammed into the derailed coaches causing high casualties.
> 
> Another prime suspect, Bapi Mahato, has already been arrested. The third prime accused, Asit Mahato, has so far eluded the police dragnet.



Good riddance, I say.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## isaac1947

If one leader dies, someone else will take his position within a specific time period. This always happen in ideology driven movements.

As long as the core issue of socio-economic issues is not resolved it doesn't matter who gets killed or how

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

*India border troops 'tortured' Maoist suspects*​


> Claims that Indian paramilitary forces tortured villagers while pursuing Maoist rebels in the central state of Chhattisgarh are under investigation.
> 
> Troops from the Border Security Force (BSF) allegedly beat and gave electric shocks to tribal people, including women, during interrogation.
> 
> BSF director general Raman Srivastava said an internal inquiry was underway.
> 
> A large number of Indian police and paramilitary are based in Chhattisgarh, a stronghold of Maoist insurgents.
> 
> The allegations against the troops have been made by residents of Pachangi and Aloor villages in Kanker district.
> 
> The rebels, who say they are fighting for the rights of the rural poor, have carried out a spate of deadly attacks in recent months.
> 
> In April, 76 members of the paramilitary Central Reserve Police Force were killed in Chhattisgarh state's Dantewada district.
> 
> Prime Minister Manmohan Singh has described the insurgency as India's biggest internal security challenge.
> 
> Meanwhile, the rebels blew up rail tracks and killed eight people in three Indian states, after calling a 48-hour strike.
> 
> The walkout is to protest against what the Maoists call the "cold-blooded" killing of their top leader, Cherikuri Rajkumar, alias Azad.
> 
> Authorities said Azad was killed in a clash on 2 July.
> 
> The industrial action has affected parts of the states of Jharkhand, Chhattisgarh, West Bengal, Orissa, Bihar and Maharashtra.
> 
> Early on Monday, the rebels shot dead five male members of a family after dragging them from a house in Dompara village, West Bengal, police said.
> 
> They were apparently targeted for supporting the state's governing Communists.
> 
> Also on Monday, the Maoists shot dead two officers at a police station in Dantewada district, police said.
> 
> The Maoists also blew up a stretch of railway track near the Karmavad station in Giridih district of Jharkhand.


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

*State worse for us than Naxals, say 58% in poll​*


> India's biggest internal security threat, as the Prime Minister famously described it, may be worse than you thought. That's because even in Andhra Pradesh, where the battle against the Maoists has apparently been won, it turns out that the government is losing the battle for the minds and hearts of the people.
> 
> An exclusive survey of the once Maoist-dominated districts of the Telengana region by IMRB for The Times of India has found that while attitudes towards the rebels are ambivalent, the condemnation of the government and its means of tackling the problem is quite clear.
> 
> The findings raise disturbing questions about whether focusing largely on the policing aspects of the problem may be a flawed strategy in the long run. They also throw up another poser: Has the battle in AP truly been won or can the Maoists stage a comeback in a few years?
> 
> Consider the facts. A clear 58% majority of those polled in the small towns of five Andhra districts - that abut the Maoist-dominant areas of Chhattisgarh, Madhya Pradesh, Maharashtra and Orissa - said Naxalism had actually been good for their area and only 21% said it had been bad. Only 38% said life had improved after Naxal activities had gone down in their area, with 27% maintaining it had worsened and 34% saying it had not changed.
> 
> It's not as if the people of the region are unequivocal supporters of the Maoists' aims or their methods. On whether killings by Maoists were justified, 52% said they were entirely or mostly justified, but an almost equal proportion, 42%, said they were not. Also, when asked the reasons for the Naxal influence in their area, 46% said it was due to fear, only 9% attributed it solely to popularity and a large chunk of 45% said both fear and popularity played a role.
> 
> However, when the question was asked about government agencies killing Maoists, only 34% felt the killings were justified, while 65% said they weren't. It's clear that the Indian state's credibility is particularly low in these areas and is probably the reason why the Naxals thrived here.



State worse for us than Naxals, say 58% in poll - The Times of India


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

*India protests 'training' of its Maoists in Nepal: Kathmandu*​


> KATHMANDU  India has written to the government of Nepal to protest the alleged training of Indian Maoist rebels in the country, Nepal's foreign ministry said Saturday.
> 
> India's ambassador made the allegation in a formal letter of protest to Nepal's caretaker government last week, the ministry said.
> 
> Embassy sources who spoke on condition of anonymity told AFP there was evidence the Indian rebels had received "ideological and military training" in Nepal, which suffered its own Maoist insurgency between 1996 and 2006.
> 
> Since then the former guerrillas have transformed themselves into Nepal's biggest political force, winning 2008 elections, and they are now the main opposition party.
> 
> "We have received a letter from the Indian ambassador expressing concern about Naxalite training having taken place in Nepal. This is a serious matter," Foreign Minister Sujata Koirala said.
> 
> The Indian embassy gave no time frame for when the training took place but Nepalese media reports said it occurred recently.
> 
> India's Maoist rebels, also known as the Naxalites, have been fighting since 1967 against state and central government rule, drawing support from tribal groups and landless farmers left behind by India's rapid economic expansion.
> 
> The insurgency has since spread to 20 out of India's 29 states and Prime Minister Manmohan Singh has called the Maoists the biggest single threat to the country's internal security.
> 
> India's embassy to Nepal confirmed that a letter had been sent, but refused to divulge the details of its contents.
> 
> "Indian ambassador to Nepal Rakesh Sood handed letters of concern to the ministries," spokeswoman Apoorva Srivastava told AFP, referring to Nepal's home and foreign ministries.
> 
> "The letter is about links between Nepal's Maoists and India's Naxalites."
> 
> Nepal's Maoist party denied any involvement in training Indian guerrillas.
> 
> "We are in the middle of a peace process so that would make no sense. Our party has not trained and will not train Indian Maoists," senior party leader Chandra Prakash Gajurel told AFP.



AFP: India protests &#39;training&#39; of its Maoists in Nepal: Kathmandu


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Maoist Supporter Shot Dead, 13 Policemen Injured in West Bengal ​*


> KOLKATA: A suspected Maoist supporter was killed and 13 policemen were injured in a clash between Maoists and security personnel in West Bengal's West Midnapore district early Thursday, police said.
> 
> Thirteen policemen who raided a Maoist meeting in Chunapara area in Jhargram sub-division were injured after coming under attack from Maoists armed with bricks and batons.
> 
> Police then shot dead a Maoist supporter and injured eight others.
> 
> It all began when police raided the area when the Maoists were holding a meeting with villagers, Additional Superintendent of Police Mukesh Kumar said over telephone.
> 
> "Using women and children as a shield, the Maoists attacked the security personnel," he said.
> 
> Uttam Kumar Debbath, officer-in-charge of the Sankrail police station, was thrashed by a mob.
> 
> Debnath was rushed to the Midnapore Medical College and Hospital in critical condition. The Maoists looted a few firearms, including an AK-47 of the officer.
> 
> A huge contingent of police rushed to the spot and shot dead the Maoist supporter.
> 
> The Trinamool Congress claimed that the dead man was its supporter.
> 
> West Midnapore district party president Pranab Basu accused the police of firing indiscriminately.



Maoist supporter shot dead, 13 policemen injured in West Bengal - The Times of India


*Maoists Kill Four Persons in West Bengal​*


> KOLKATA: Four persons, including two Communist Party of India-Marxist (CPM) activists and the mother of a Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) trooper, were killed Monday by suspected Maoist guerrillas in West Midnapore district of West Bengal, police said.
> 
> "A CPM leader of Patashimul village was shot dead in the afternoon, while the bodies of Sandhyarani Mahato, Rashbihari Mahato and Owahed Ali of Ganakkata village in Jhargram sub-division were found in the morning," said Jhargram police district superintendent Praveen Tripathi.
> 
> A group of four-five Maoists, riding on motorbikes, attacked former CPM rural body member of Patashimul panchayat - Kanai Rai - at his residence Monday afternoon, he said.
> 
> "The group dragged him out and shot him at point-blank range. His wife Basanti Rai tried to prevent the attack, and sustained a bullet injury on her left hand," Tripathi said.
> 
> She was rushed to Jhargarm sub-divisional hospital in critical condition.
> 
> "Kanai, who was away from home for over six months fearing Maoist attack, had returned this (Monday) morning," he said.
> 
> In a separate incident, a group of Maoist guerrillas attacked Ganakkata village in Jhargram sub-division Sunday night and dragged out Sandhyarani Mahato, Rashbihari Mahato and Owahed Ali from their houses. Their bullet-ridden bodies were recovered Monday morning.
> 
> Rashbihari was a CPM supporter while Owahed Ali was an employee of the local block office.
> 
> "During preliminary investigations, it was learnt that Sandhyarani was killed because her son is a jawan (trooper) of the CRPF," said additional superintendent of police (operations) Mukesh Kumar.
> 
> CRPF is involved in the ongoing anti-Maoist operations in Lalgarh and adjoining areas.
> 
> "Owahed was shot dead as his brother joined the state police as an assistant sub-inspector in Howrah district. Rashbihari was shot dead for allegedly working as a police informer," he said.
> 
> "It is a matter of concern as six people were killed in Jhargram by the Maoists in the last 48 hours. We are suspecting that the squad operating in the area, led by Sashadhar Mahato and Suchitra Mahato, is involved in the murder," he said.
> 
> Maoists are active in three western districts of the state - West Midnapore, Bankura and Purulia.




Maoists kill four persons in West Bengal - The Times of India


*Maoists Blow Up School in Orissa to Protest Obama Visit​*


> BHUBANESWAR: Maoist guerrillas on Monday blew up a newly constructed school building in Orissa's Malkangiri district to protest US President Barack Obama's India visit, police said. No one was injured.
> 
> Around 30-40 rebels blew up the double-storey school building at Gomphakunda village, some 55 km from the district headquarters of Malkangiri. No one was inside the building at the time of the attack.
> 
> "The building was recently constructed. The rebels blasted it using landmines," inspector Debashis Mishra, in charge of the police station there, said.
> 
> Maoist posters found from nearby areas indicated that they triggered the blast to protest Obama's visit to India, he said.
> 
> The rebels have also felled trees in several places on the highway connecting Tanginiguda and Gobindapali village, affecting vehicular movement on the route, he ssaid.
> 
> Malkangiri district, over 600 km from Bhubaneswar, is considered a Maoist stronghold.



Maoists blow up school in Orissa to protest Obama visit - The Times of India

*Maoists Blow Up Railway Track, Goods Train Derailed in Bihar​*


> PATNA: Ten wagons of a goods train got derailed when Maoists blew up a railway track near Kurhani railway station in Hajipur-Muzaffarpur section of East-Central Railway in Bihar's Muzaffarpur district early Monday, DGP Neelmani said.
> 
> Over 50 ultras triggered a dynamite blast blowing up railway track near Kurhani station, he said.
> 
> The wagons of a goods train which passed over that track after the blast got derailed disrupting movement of rail traffic since 3 am on Monday. Trains were being diverted from Hajipur to Muzaffarpur via Sahpur-Patori station, he said.
> 
> Meanwhile, rail traffic was restored on Mughalsarai section under Mughalsarai division of ECR which was affected following Maoists threat to plant bombs during a bandh call by them.
> 
> Bomb disposal squad after thorough checking of the tracks between Ismailpur and Rafigunj station found that there was no bomb planted on the track, Neelmani said, adding, following which the authorities decided to allow movement of trains.
> 
> According to an official report from Gaya, the Naxalites blasted a block office and set fire four trucks in the district late last night in a determined bid to enforce the shutdown.
> 
> Over 100 ultras commanded the drivers and helpers of the truck to leave their vehicles, sprayed petrol and kerosene and burned four trucks near Amas police station in the district.
> 
> Maoists also blasted the block office at Banke Bazar in the district from where posters were recovered against US President Barack Obama's visit to India.
> 
> In the third incident reported from the district, the heavily armed ultras exchanged fire with security personnel at Maigra high school of Dumaria police station in the district. No casualty was however reported in any of these incidents, official sources said.
> 
> Commandos of Special Task Force of Bihar Police assisted by CRPF personnel were engaged in combing operations against the Maoists in the area.



Maoists blow up railway track, goods train derailed in Bihar - The Times of India


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

841 people killed by Maoists till Oct 31 | Siasat



> New Delhi: A total of 841 people, including 264 security personnel, were killed by Maoists till Oct 31 this year, parliament was told Tuesday.
> 
> While the maximum number of civilian casualties have been reported from West Bengal, the greatest number of security personnel have lost their lives in Chattisgarh, Minister of State for Home Ajay Maken told the Lok Sabha in a written reply.
> 
> "Central government reimburses an ex-gratia payment of Rs.3 lakh to the next-of-kin of security forces killed in the Naxal (Maoist)-affected areas and Rs.1 lakh to civilians killed in Naxal attacks," he said.
> 
> There are also various plans to develop the area affected by Maoist violence, with 69 development schemes of various ministries being implemented for comprehensive development of Maoist-affected areas, Maken added.
> 
> --Agencies


----------



## Abhishek_

*Worried over setback, Maoists launch leadership training*

Worried over the continuing loss of senior leadership and the revolutionary movement failing to strike root in urban areas, the CPI (Maoist) has begun a serious exercise train its leaders in identifying their mistakes.

The Leadership Training Programme' is meant to help the Maoist leaders reinvent the ideological moorings of the Protracted People's War (PPW) and check lethargy'  a direct offshoot of years of stagnation' [in spread of revolutionary movement]. Intelligence agencies believe that this programme began last year.

The main purpose is to help the rebel leaders change the direction of work from going in circles to going in spirals, notes a seven-page circular on the programme, a copy of which is with The Hindu. It throws light on the Maoists' perspective on their inability to extend the revolutionary movement in many States.

The Maoist think tank's analysis is that the rebel leaders tend to go about their work in a routine and mechanical way with little creativity and dynamismMany comrades rest satisfied with petty achievements and mundane activities. While many committed leaders continue against all odds, their dedication does not bear fruit. What is the reason for this? asks the circular. The decision to train leaders comes in the backdrop of some worrisome developments for the Maoists. *Their movement failed to take off in Karnataka, Maharashtra, Kerala and Gujarat*, managed by the Maoists South Western Regional Bureau (SWRB). While some *important leaders were arrested, some were shot dead by security forces and the movement in Karnataka suffered a vertical split on ideological issues*. In the XYZ region [possibly a reference to SWRB] *in the course of just one year we have lost over two-thirds of CCMs [Central Committee Members] to encounter killings, arrests and untimely deaths. We have also witnessed the near wipe-out of an entire State committee due a series of arrests.*

The circular says: Our very limited mass base and our weaknesses to conceptualise the changes in the enemy's methods are leading to heavy losses. 

The Hindu : States / Andhra Pradesh : Worried over setback, Maoists launch leadership training


----------



## mehru

*Maoist bomb kills eight children in Bihar *

Patna: At least eight children were killed and six were injured when a powerful bomb planted by the Maoists exploded in Bihar early yesterday, a day after the polling to 243 assembly seats was concluded amid stray incidents of violence.

Angry villagers protested on the streets for hours shouting slogans against the local administration and did not allow the administration to lift the bodies for autopsy.

The incident took place at Pachaukhar village in Maoist-hit Aurangabad district of Bihar, some 210km south of Patna, located along the Bihar-Jharkhand border. Police said the incident occurred when the curious crowd of villagers had gathered in an open field to see the bomb planted in a cooking gas cylinder by the left wing extremists. All the victims were children who were going to local tutors for study, riding their cycles.

Police efforts

Twelve others, who sustained splinter injuries, were admitted to various hospitals in Deo and Aurangabad towns. One of them died later, police said. The district magistrate and the SP could reach Bedhni, 3km from the explosion site, and efforts were on to pacify the local people, police said.

The local police had detected the cylinder bomb late on Saturday night and left it for the bomb disposal squads to handle it, but it went off when the curious onlookers gathered around in the morning.

TV footage showed the body parts of the victims and their mangled cycles strewn across the open ground, and angry villagers shouting slogans. Bihar's director general of police, Neelmani warned of serious actions against the policemen for lapses on their part which killed eight persons.

"Stern action will be taken against the cops for their lapses and the Maoists who had planted the bomb," Neelmani said.

The Bihar chief minister has expressed shock over the incident and had formed a two-member committee to inquire into the incident. Authoritative sources said the director general of police (home guard) U.S. Dutta and development commissioner K.C. Saha had been asked to inquire into the incident and submit their report within 24 hours.

Kumar has also asked Chief Secretary Anoop Mukherjee to ensure adequate compensation to families of the victims.

Two more bombs were detected yesterday morning near a school building in Sherghati town in Bihar's Gaya district. Maoists had planted a huge number of bombs and laid landmines on routes leading to polling booths in 26 assembly constituencies which went to poll on Saturday.

The local administration is puzzled by how the Maoists were able to gain technology to manufacture high-quality bombs and were also able to lay them in crowded places despite the presence of heavy security forces.

gulfnews : Maoist bomb kills eight children in Bihar

*Maoists abduct two more-teacher and woman social worker*

Two persons were abducted from West Midnapore in separate incidents on Saturday.

In the first incident, a woman employee of the Integrated Child Development Scheme (ICDS), Sampriti Mahato, has been reportedly abducted by Maoists. According to the police, Sampriti of Jamda village near Lalgarh was reported missing yesterday night. In another incident, a school teacher, Devendra Singh, was also allegedly abducted by the Maoists. Praveen Tripathi,

Superintendent of Police, Jhargram, said that Singh was reported missing on Friday evening. Police said that Singh went to his school at Kajla village yesterday and since then he has not returned home.

Meanwhile, the police have today arrested two Maoist squad members from Bankura and Purulia. Kinkar Pal, Bankura district president of Peoples&#8217; Committee Against Police Atrocities (PCAPA), was arrested from a forest near Hijli village in Barikul. A firearm and 10 rounds of ammunition were recovered from him, said Pranav Kumar, Superintendent of Police, Bankura. In another raid, the police arrested Sudhir Hemram, a resident of Arsha, in Purulia, said Sunil Chowdhury, SP, Purulia.

http://www.indianexpress.com/news/Maoists-abduct-two-more-teacher-and-woman-social-worker/714372

*Villager beheaded, Maoists gun down two CPM*

*Lalgarh:* Maoists have struck again in West Bengal. They kidnapped, shot and then beheaded a villager from Lalgarh.

The man's decapitated body was found on Sunday morning, with its head in its hands, on the state highway near Jhargram, some distance from his village.

The man, is believed to be a CPM supporter.

Later in the evening, two local CPM leaders were shot dead at Shalboni by suspected Maoists. 
http://www.ndtv.com/article/india/maoists-behead-lalgarh-villager-67711


----------



## justanobserver

mehru said:


> Patna: At least eight children were killed and six were injured when a powerful bomb planted by the Maoists exploded in Bihar early yesterday, a day after the polling to 243 assembly seats was concluded amid stray incidents of violence.



Maoists trying desperately to stay relavent...

Bihar elections was a breakthrough this time, previously areas where no one would dare to come out have registered a 50&#37;+ voter turnout (not even a booth capture). 

Nitish coming to power again will be the end (atleast greatly diminished) of the Maoist movement in Bihar


----------



## AR

moist say they have problem with govt. ..but kills innocents.. why is this double standard


----------



## mehru

*Inside the Maoist insurgency in India's Jharkand state *
*
By Alpa Shah*


The guerrilla fighter was tough, experienced, leading a platoon of around 60 insurgents.

"I am from a very poor family," the fighter told me.

*"Life was very difficult. I joined the party and now I understand many more things. I think revolution is the only option."
*
One thing you should know about this hardline Maoist rebel - she is a young woman.

She is one of the growing numbers of poor Indians who have joined a four-decades-old Maoist rebellion, in which thousands have died. Last month the rebels killed 76 members of the security forces in a single attack.
*
More than 20 of India's 28 states are affected by the insurgency. The remote tribal villages of Jharkhand state, where the fields are still tilled by oxen, are at the centre of it.*

The area is home to some of the country's poorest people, mostly members of indigenous tribes. There is little sign of India's economic miracle here.

Local people feel the government has neglected them. So the Maoists, or "the party" as the villagers call them, have got on with running the place.

*Parallel government*

*"The government here has no health programmes so our party sets up health clinics to help the people," one Maoist fighter told me.*

"This area is plagued by illness... Our party gives free medicines in the clinics - and we get help from doctors and nurses. We run them in the rainy season when people are suffering most."

The Maoists have drawn a lot of support from poor villagers like Chachi.

"They are like our sons, our brothers," she says.

*"Before, we were not allowed to go into our forests - the authorities used to cut the trees but we weren't even allowed to gather firewood. Now we can.
*
"The party makes sure there is no tension between rich and poor that's why we want the party here."

*But not everyone agrees. The Maoists have blown up schools because the security forces use them as barracks.
*
"The pupils there now have classes under a tree," says a teacher, whom I call Pandey.

"The area is not able to develop - if a road is to be constructed, the Maoists won't let it be built," Pandey says.

"When electricity was planned, at first they objected. They didn't allow the main road connecting the villages to the cities to be built. And so this area remains extremely backward."

*'Gravest threat'*

Pandey is from a different state. There are few villagers who are as critical. Whatever actions the Maoists take, it seems they are still considered part of the local community.

But the authorities brand them "the gravest threat to India's national security", in the words of Home Secretary G K Pillai.

The government has sent 75,000 security forces and tens of thousands of policemen to these remote regions to regain control.

*"Maoists treat the Indian state as the enemy. If citizens of India take up arms against the state no democracy can allow anarchy to flourish. And you can see in areas where the Maoists are there it's total anarchy. They decide who is to live, who is not to live," says Mr Pillai.*

The Maoists defend their actions as part of a wider struggle to end the increasing gap between the rich and the poor.

*Violence*

I had a rare face-to-face interview with a member of the movement's leadership , a man I call Rameshji. I questioned him on their violent tactics.

*"See the other side of the picture - how the minorities are butchered in state-sponsored pogroms," Rameshji responded.*

"Many people in the struggling areas of central India are being killed by the state forces," he alleged. "Many people are dying of hunger. Who is responsible for such deaths? People are left with no other option. No-one is going to listen to you. This violence has been imposed by the state on the people of India."

For the Indian authorities, such accusations do not justify the insurgents' use of violent tactics against a democratically elected government.

But Maoist leaders like Rameshji seem determined to fight on until they overthrow the government itself.

*"Our aim is to achieve a new democratic revolution - to seize the state power. You must eradicate the whole system and in order to eradicate the whole system, you must seize power."
*
BBC News - Inside the Maoist insurgency in India's Jharkand state


----------



## mehru

*Naxals hit back after cops kill 9*

*Within hours after the Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) killed nine Maoists in an encounter on Tuesday, the rebels struck back, triggering a landmine blast and killing two paramilitary personnel near Sitapalli on Bijapur-Awapalli road in South Bastar in Chhattisgarh.*

The rebels targeted a bunker vehicle of the CRPF. Two CRPF personnel, including a driver, were killed in the attack Tuesday afternoon, Inspector General of Police (Bastar range) T J Longkumer said, quoting preliminary reports.

*Police said the Naxalites blew up the CRPFs bunker vehicle in an area where they have earlier ambushed security forces through landmine attacks.
*
Earlier in the day, the CRPF men carried out an encounter in the forests near Jagargunda in Dantewada district, killing nine Maoist rebels and recovering four 12 bore rifles from the spot of the encounter. There could be more casualties on the rebel side, Senior Superintendent Police S R P Kalluri said.

Naxals hit back after cops kill 9


----------



## mehru

*Mirwaiz slams Omar Abdullah for linking his movement to Maoists*

*SRINAGAR: *Mirwaiz Umar Farooq , chairman of moderate faction of the All Parties Hurriyat Conference (APHC), on Saturday rejected Jammu and Kashmir Chief Minister Omar Abdullah's statement there were "visible and invisible links" among the militants in the state , the Maoists, Left-leaning academicians and supporters, saying it is an unfortunate attempt to malign the 'indigenous movement'.

*"We reject the statement of the Government of India and especially, that of the Chief Minister. It is an unfortunate attempt to malign the indigenous movement of people of Jammu and Kashmir by linking it to outside forces. Our movement is indigenous involving the sentiments and emotions of the people of Kashmir," Farooq told reporters here today.*

*"I will not be surprised if Omar in near future says that the boys, who were protesting over the summer, had links with al-Qaeda," he added.*

Mirwaiz's reaction comes a day after Abdullah said there are efforts made to build a bridge between Maoist insurgency in interior regions of India with militants of Kashmir and radical students in the State.

"We have no experience with Maoist insurgency even though of late we find efforts being made to build bridges between the Maoists and Naxalites of the rest of India with militants of Kashmir and also some Left-thinking academicians and students in Jammu region as well," said Abdullah on Friday mainitaing that that not only were there visible links, but also several covert connections between the two.

*"We have seen evidence of it (of bridges being built between Maoists and insurgents in Kashmir). A lot more effort to build a sort of interaction. A lot of movement of known Maoist sympathisers now travelling to Srinagar and organising seminars and conferences with supporters of militant violence in Jammu and Kashmir as well," he added, while speaking at a seminar in New Delhi. *

Mirwaiz slams Omar Abdullah for linking his movement to Maoists - The Economic Times


----------



## mehru

*The Maoist Insurgency in India

by Binoy Kampmark
*

The Indian government is puzzled by one fundamental problem that has become desperate to its own security. *With its officials eyeing Pakistan and the funnelling of terrorism through its borders, and the concern with international jihadi movements, it has ignored its own, Maoist grown revolt. *Anywhere up to 6,000 people have perished in the Naxalite insurgency of the last 20 years, and the Indian Prime Minister Manmohan Singh has decided to place the Maoist movements threat to Indian security at the forefront of public and official debate.

*Near the end of 2009, the central Indian government began implanting forceful measures to combat the Naxals, who now have a presence in 180 of Indians 626 districts (Guardian, Dec 6, 2009). * The establishment of this Red Corridor is certainly a far cry from the origins of the movement, which sprouted from the Naxalbari area of West Bengal in 1967. Then, they were a motley crew, discordant and incoherent, susceptible to internal vendettas and feuds. With a marriage of Marxist-Leninist ideology and Maoist tactics, the movement staggered and stuttered through near annihilation to emerge as a highly dangerous force.
*

In December, government forces commenced operations with Operation Green Hunt, a military engagement with little fuss and even less activity. The rebels, reports suggested, had simply melted into the jungles. *The military solution is now all some officials can talk about. The logic of force, rather than the force of logic, prevail in these circles.

Union Home Minister P. Chidambaram has insisted that the Maoist ultras will be crushed. His most recent comments, quoted in the Indian press, suggest that he has little time for their revolutionary antics. The Naxals were cowards enacting dramas, lethal thespians who went about the business less of protecting the poor than destroying schools, railway lines and vital infrastructure links. If they have courage they should take part in democratic processes and face elections. Who is stopping them from winning elections? (Indian Express, Apr 5).

The attacks by the Naxals on schools are certainly doing it no favours. Violent attacks in such states as Chhattisgarh, involving the dynamiting of scores of school buildings, must surely alienate their core support. But its members undoubtedly feel that the state has to be attacked at vital centres, endings that require demolition and severance. Education is inevitably one of the targets in this Maoist appraisal.

Truth has not merely been a casualty of this war, but a sure corpse, lying in state for all to witness it. Paramilitary forces have backed militias and classes who have been ruthless in perpetrating what Manmohan Singh admitted were grave acts of social and economic abuse. *Atrocities are committed by all participating forces in this conflict. Martyrs are created in numbers, such as those of Kursam Lakhi and Sukki Modiyam of the village of Pedda Korma, raped and killed by the forces of the Salway Judum militia and their police counterparts on February 6, 2005* (The Observer, Mar 29, 2009). The Naxal messages of land and wealth redistribution hold a natural attraction.
*
Chidambaram is confident that the insurgency will be put down in two or three years. This will be difficult, given the Naxalite rise from conventional guerrilla force to something approximating to an army. *But the refusal to deal with a whole series of reforms, the continuing poverty in the North Eastern states and the perennial problem of ethic conflict, will allow the Naxal flame to burn that much longer. Military force will simply perform its own dramatic role of obfuscation. The diplomatic tables will be left empty that much longer.

The Maoist Insurgency in India


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Marathi said:


> Our insurgemcy problem is growing day by day. Over 17 seperatist movements are taking place in India. We have to get rid of this cancer by overthrowing this corrupt government. A Shiv Sena in every state = Progress!



Shiv Sena are the taleban of india.....i remember reading about valentines day in Mangalore

i couldnt sense any 'love' in the air when girls were getting thrashed by unmanly men


----------



## arihant

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> Shiv Sena are the taleban of india.....i remember reading about valentines day in Mangalore
> 
> i couldnt sense any 'love' in the air when girls were getting thrashed by unmanly men



You are right, but you forget to add few more names. It is MNS, Bajrag Dal as well as VHP. (not RSS, they are still ok)


----------



## arihant

Marathi said:


> All these names you speak of are the reason that is keeping India in one piece. MNS has rescued so many lives thanks to the ambulances it runs daily. VHP and Bajrag Dal are freedom fighters. They are the ones keeping us away from Islamists or else get ready for Islamic Republic of India.



Brother I was just putting names of those who are hindutavadi. I mean there are more Islamist parties too in India. MNS and SS are equal to Pakistan (although no hate to Pakistanis). Both want disintegration of India. Although both the parties (MNS and SS) can't be compared with MI or SIMI


----------



## Jackdaws

Marathi said:


> All these names you speak of are the reason that is keeping India in one piece. MNS has rescued so many lives thanks to the ambulances it runs daily. VHP and Bajrag Dal are freedom fighters. They are the ones keeping us away from Islamists or else get ready for Islamic Republic of India.



Ghanta. They are nothing but mischief makers, especially the MNS. Freedom fighters!! LOL, freedom from what? MNS and Bajrang Dal are terrorists masquerading as political outfits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

The Hindu : Front Page : CRPF jawan shot dead by Maoists



> RAYAGADA: A Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) jawan was shot dead and a police constable seriously injured in an encounter with Maoists at Chandrapur in Rayagada district, about 150 km from here, on Thursday.
> 
> The encounter took place when the rebels opened fire on security men on routine surveillance duty at the Hanumantpur weekly market, the police said.
> 
> The personnel retaliated, but the rebels escaped.
> 
> Tek Chand, who was among the personnel deployed at a camp at nearby Raibridge, was fatally injured and was rushed to the Muniguda community health centre where he was declared brought dead. &#8212; PTI


----------



## Hindutvadi

Kolkata, Jan 4 (IANS) A Maoist was killed and another injured Tuesday in a gunbattle with security forces in West Bengal's West Midnapore district, police said. 

Acting on intelligence inputs that a group of armed rebels had taken shelter at Baxibandh forest near Lalgarh, security personnel conducted a raid early Tuesday. 


'The members of the Communist Party of India-Maoist, led by squad leader Tota were hiding in the Baxibandh forest. While Tota and few other members of the squad managed to escape, Saheb Kisku was killed and Sudhan Soren was injured in the crossfire,' a police officer said. 

'The injured rebel has been rushed to hospital and four other suspected Maoist linkmen have been arrested during search operations conducted by the security personnel in and around the forest. Two fire arms, landmines, detonator and ammunitions have been recovered,' West Midnapore Police Superintendent Manoj Verma told IANS over phone.

Maoists are active in three western districts of the state - West Midnapore, Purulia and Bankura.

Maoist killed in Bengal gunfight


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Maoists Blow Up Railway Cabin Signal Point in Orissa, Train Services Disrupted​*


> ROURKELA: Armed Maoists, including women cadres on Sunday blew up a cabin signal point of Bandamunda railway station in Orissa, disrupting railway service on Howrah-Mumbai and Rourkela-Hatia railway lines.
> 
> According to Railway sources 50 to 60 armed Maoists blasted the signal point around 2am at a place about 10 kms from here, causing damage to the ASM room.
> 
> The Maoists left a number of posters opposing anti-Maoist Operation Green Hunt taken up by Centre, harassment to the innocent tribals and demanded the release of Dr Binayak Sen.
> 
> As a result of the blast, long-distance trains were controlled at various stations, railway sources said.
> 
> During their operation, the ultras took hostage to 12 employees on duty. The were later released after giving threats, sources said.
> 
> Senior railway officials have rushed to the spot. Repair work was continuing and restoration of train services would take place after security clearance, the initial reports said.




Maoists blow up railway cabin signal point in Orissa, train services disrupted - The Times of India


----------



## GORKHALI

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> *Maoists Blow Up Railway Cabin Signal Point in Orissa, Train Services Disrupted​*
> 
> 
> Maoists blow up railway cabin signal point in Orissa, train services disrupted - The Times of India



THATS ITS ??
*SECURITY FORCES BLOWS UP 9 MAOIST YESTERDAY *

ndian security forces have shot dead nine suspected Maoist militants and seized explosives from a forest camp in the east of the country.


"We have killed nine Maoists, destroyed their camp and seized explosive materials," S. Priyadarshi, a senior Indian police officer, told AFP on Sunday.

The militants were reportedly gunned down in a pre-dawn operation in a forest region in Rayagada district, a rebel hotbed 500 kilometers south of Bhubaneswar city in Orissa State.

According to the report, Maoist militants have established camps in 19 of Orissa's 30 districts.

The Maoist movement began in 1967 after a violent uprising over land disputes. Officials say over 1,160 people were killed in incidents related to the insurgency in 2010.

The police claim to have killed 23 Maoists in a series of encounters across the state over the last two months.

However, human rights groups have alleged that many innocent people have been killed in 'fake encounters.'
*PressTV - Nine Maoist militants killed in Orissa*


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Three injured in mine blast by Maoists *


> Staff Reporter
> 
> BERHAMPUR: Maoists injured three civilians, including two officials of the State agricultural department, in a landmine blast in Narayanpatna block of Koraput district on Tuesday morning.
> 
> This act of violence coincided with the two-day bandh call of the Maoists in Rayagada, Gajapati and Kandhamal districts, which began on Monday. The miscreants also burnt down a truck near Adaba in Gajapati district on Monday night to create panic in the minds of drivers. It may be noted that Maoists called this bandh to protest against recent encounters in which several ultras had been killed by security forces.
> 
> A jeep of the Agricultural Department was targeted by the Maoists near Odiapentha at a distance of around 3 km from Narayanpatna block headquarters. Two officers of the Agriculture Department -- Basant Kumar Patnaik and Sashi Bhusan Senapati -- were travelling by the jeep from Jeypore to Narayanpatna to attend an agricultural training camp for peasants.
> 
> According to Koraput district police headquarters, a claymore mine was blasted to damage the vehicle. The two agriculture officials and the driver of the vehicle were injured in the blast. The injured driver, Raj Kumar Dipak, was carried to Koraput district hospital while the other two were treated at Narayanpatna community health centre.
> 
> Security forces, including Border Security Force (BSF) personnel, began combing operation in the area after the blast. It may be noted that in January last year four civilians, including two women, had been killed by Maoists in a landmine blast in Narayanpatna block as they had given lift to policemen in their vehicle.
> 
> To terrorise the drivers of trucks and passenger vehicles Maoists torched a truck at Adaba in Gajapati district on Monday night. On Sunday night Maoists had damaged two mobile communication towers at Aligonda in Gajapati district. On the second day of Maoist bandh call vehicles in remote pockets of Gajapati district remained off the road.
> 
> The bandh call disrupted passenger transportation in Daringbadi, Kotgarh and Tumudibandh blocks in Kandhamal district. In these blocks shops and business establishments also remained closed at several places. Passenger buses did not ply between Phulbani and Berhampur and Bhubaneswar. However in Rayagada district impact of this bandh call was too low. But the Orissa State Road Transport Corporation (OSRTC) has decided not to ply its buses through these three districts during the bandh.




The Hindu : Other States / Orissa News : Three injured in mine blast by Maoists


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Maoists kill &#8216;police informer'*



> Bokaro (Jharkhand): The Maoists slit the throat of a man after branding him as a police &#8216;informer' in Bokaro district's Jhakia village, the police said on Thursday. The body of the 45-year-old Bhusan Marandi was found in the morning after the Maoists killed him on Wednesday night, the police said. - PTI



The Hindu : Other States / Jharkand News : Maoists kill &#8216;police informer'


----------



## mehru

AFP: &#39;2010 bloodiest year for India&#39;s Maoist rebellion&#39;

Bihar fights Maoist insurgency with goats - Reuters -


----------



## pulsar220

India rebel group in Assam 'offers talks'

The leader of a separatist group in India's north-eastern Assam state has offered to start negotiations with the government, officials said.

Arabinda Rajkhowa, chief of the United Liberation Front of Assam (Ulfa), has written to the state chief minister Tarun Gogoi seeking a dialogue.

Mr Rajkhowa, who was being held on charges of sedition, was released from prison earlier this month

Ulfa rebels have fought for a separate Assamese homeland since 1979.

Mr Gogoi told reporters that he had received a letter from Mr Rajkhowa "saying the Ulfa wants to hold talks with the government".

"But they are yet to take a formal decision and we are waiting for them to do so," he said.

Mr Gogoi said that the rebel chief had told him that the group's high command will meet soon and take a formal decision on the issue.

Mr Rajkhowa, 54, has said in the past that Ulfa was ready for peace talks with the Indian government.

However, other members of the Ulfa leadership are known to oppose talks.

In 2009, the government in Bangladesh launched a crackdown on Indian separatists operating out of Bangladeshi territory.

More than 50 rebel leaders and activists have been handed over to India since then, while others have been arrested while trying to enter the country to avoid capture in Bangladesh.

BBC News - India rebel group in Assam &#039;offers talks&#039;


----------



## Dance

*Maoists blow up school*

Medininagar (Jharkhand): Maoists blew up a middle school in Palamau district in Jharkhand early on Wednesday, police said.

About 50 to 60 rebels reached the school at Chadara village and blasted the building using dynamite, Superintendent of Police Anup T. Mathew told reporters here.

No one was in the school when the explosion took place, the Superintendent added.  PTI


The Hindu : National : Maoists blow up school


----------



## bhagat

Maoist have blown up tracks in 3 places today. Bokaro and Ramgarh districts fall in the state of Jharkhand. Two tracks were blown up between Yogeshwar and Dania railway stations in the Bokaro Dist. The third track blown up was near Maiel station of Ramgarh district. Maoist are enforcing shutdown for the day. Nearly 10 trains in the Coal India Cord (CIC) section have been stranded at Bokaro dist.

Maoist blasting up of tracks, stations and warehouses have becom common in the states of West Bengal, Odisha, Bihar and Jharkhand.

Train services are normally restored within 6-8 hours depending upon the conditions.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Ex-ULFA man training Maoists in Orissa, Jharkhand*


> They were assigned the job of training Maoists in Orissa and Jharkhand, Rourkela SP Diptesh Patnaik told reporters.
> 
> "They were supposed to get Rs 4.8 lakh for imparting training to Maoists in the two states," he said, adding huge quantity of explosives, Maoist literature and posters were seized from them.
> 
> The arrests were made during a joint combing operation launched after an encounter with the Maoists near Saranda forests yesterday in which three hardcore ultras including "area commander" Mohammed Musleem were gunned down.



fullstory


*Three hardcore women Maoist cadre arrested*


> Parlakhemundi (Orissa), Feb 12 (PTI) Three hardcore women Maoist cadre, involved in several crimes, including Nayagarh armoury attack, were arrested today in Orissa's Gajapati district.
> 
> "During combing operation by the district police, the women cadre identified as Basanti Pattamajhi, Monita Desamajhi alias Prami and Laxmi Pattamajhi were arrested from their Baliganda village in Adaba police station," Superintendent of Police Sarthak Sarangi said.
> 
> The trio, in their early 20's, was allegedly involved in several crimes including attack on a bus at Raipanka, mobile tower blast at Birikot, killing of a gram rakshi at Katama, forest beat house blast at Paniganda in Gajapati district and Nayagarh armoury attack in 2008.
> 
> Besides, Monita and Laxmi were also involved in torching of at least 14 vehicles used for road construction at Pindiki and landmine blast targeting a police vehicle Andhari Ghati in which policemen were injured.
> 
> The trio was forwarded to the court, Sarangi said.



fullstory


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Maoists kill special police officer in ChhattisgarhMonday*


> Raipur, Feb 14 (IANS) Maoist guerrillas killed a special police officer Monday in Chhattisgarh's restive Bastar region, police said.
> 
> Munnalal Markam was killed in Gondpalli village in Dantewada district, more than 400 km south of state capital Raipur.
> 
> He was posted at Dantewada police station and had gone to a relative's house at Gondpalli when the rebels killed him with sharp-edged weapons, sources in police headquarters here told IANS.



Maoists kill special police officer in Chhattisgarh | Siasat


*Maoists blast school building*


> Gaya, Feb 15 (PTI) Armed Maoists blew up a state-run school building at Barhara in Chakkarbandha forest in Naxal-hit Gaya district, police said today.
> 
> Over 50 ultras armed with sophisticated weapons surrounded the school, commanded the villagers watching a cultural programme to leave the premises and detonated dynamites to blow up the building late last night.
> 
> The building was earlier being used as a CRPF camp, the police said.
> 
> Raids were on in the forest area to apprehend the ultras.



fullstory


----------



## ajtr

Reds will thrive all over soon.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Orissa district collector kidnapped by Maoists *


> Malkangiri (Orissa), Feb 17 (PTI) The District Collector of Orissa's Maoist-hit Malkangiri has been kidnapped by Maoists, who are demanding withdrawal of Central forces and release of jailed ultras.
> 
> Malkangiri collector R V Krishna along with a junior engineer went missing last evening when he was on a visit to the remote Chitrakonda area, a Maoist stronghold about 85 km from here, to attend a camp for local development, SP Anirudh Singh said.
> 
> There was no trace of the 30-year-old IAS officer after he went from the camp held at Badapada bordering Andhra Pradesh to see a culvert on a road nearby on a motorcycle along with two junior engineers and another person, Chitrakonda Tehsildar D Gopal Krishnan said.
> 
> While the collector and a junior engineer remained untraced, two others reached Badapada



fullstory


----------



## KS

Six Naxals shot dead in Bihar encounter

Rest in pieces.



Abu Zolfiqar said:


> Shiv Sena are the taleban of india.....i remember reading about valentines day in Mangalore
> 
> i couldnt sense any 'love' in the air when girls were getting thrashed by unmanly men



Lol...Shiv Sena = Taliban. Lol

Shiv Sena are a political organisation while the Taliban are UN declared terrorists. And you should develop your googling skills when you say it was Shiv Sena who hit the pub-goers in Mangalore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WHITESMOKE

30 Naxals gunned down in Chhattisgarh, claim police
30 Naxals gunned down in Chhattisgarh - Rediff.com India News


RAIPUR: Police on Monday claimed to have gunned down 30 Naxals in a fierce encounter in Chhattisgarh's Dantewada district after an ambush by the extremists left three policemen dead and nine others injured.

Additional director general (naxal operations) Ram Niwas said that a police team of 145 jawans was on a search operation in the the Chintalnaar area, when the Naxal struck.

"In the ambush by the Naxals, three of our men were killed and nine were injured," said Niwas.

He said that the police believe "to have killed 30 Naxals" in retaliatory action.

"Firing has stopped. We are now looking for bodies," Niwas said.

Reinforcements were being sent to the area and the injured are being air-lifted, police.


----------



## Windjammer

Eight Soldiers Die As Rebels Ambush Bus.

Suspected rebels sprayed bullets on a bus carrying Indian paramilitary soldiers in a remote forest area in the north east, killing eight and wounding another 11 soldiers, police said Tuesday. The attackers ambushed the vehicle and fired from automatic weapons from both sides of the road last night. The ambush happened in Kokrajhar district, nearly 155 miles from Gauhati, the capital of Assam state.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Naxalites Blast House in Gaya*


> Naxalites today triggered a bomb blast at a house and decamped with cash and valuables in Bihar's Naxal-hit Gaya district.
> 
> About 100 Naxalites attacked the house of Jenardan Rai, a distant relative of Bihar Assembly Speaker Udai Narain Choudhury, in Bodhi Bigha village and triggered the blast, police said.
> 
> The Naxalites beat up Rai, looted cash and valuables and decamped with two vehicles.
> 
> Rai has been hospitalised.



fullstory


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Police constable killed in landmine blast by Maoists*



> Jamshedpur, March 24: A police constable was killed while another injured in a landmine blast triggered by Maoists at Ghatsila in Jharkhand Thursday.
> 
> The blast took place after an encounter between the security personnel and Maoists at Daimari area in East Singhbhum district in the course of an operation to flush out extremists, DIG (Kolhan) Navin Kumar Singh said.
> 
> Police said that the blast occurred when security personnel, including district police, were scaling nearby hills after the encounter.
> 
> The constable killed was the body guard of the Deputy Superintendent of Police, Ghatsila, the police said.
> 
> Additional forces have been rushed to the spot and a massive search operation was launched in the Maoist-affected area, which borders west Midnapore of West Bengal.



Police constable killed in landmine blast by Maoists | Siasat


*CRPF jawan killed, another injured in encounter*



> Medininagar (Jharkhand), Mar 25 (PTI) A CRPF jawan was killed while another suffered injuries in an encounter with CPI(Maoists) near Matnag village in Palamu district, a senior CRPF officer said today.
> 
> CRPF DIG B K Sharma told PTI that the security personnel were returning to their base in Palamu after recovering the bodies of an electrical engineer Jitendra Singh and another person Mukesh Yadav, who were allegedly abducted by Maoists from Porsam in Latehar district when they were fired upon by the Maoists last evening near Matang village.
> 
> One CRPF jawan Amandeep Singh, a resident of Hoshiarpur in Punjab was killed in the encounter while another jawan D K Rathi, a resident of Alwar in Rajasthan was injured, he said.
> 
> Sharma said the encounter lasted till this morning and the injured jawan has been airlifted to Ranchi for treatment.



fullstory

*Maoists blast school building in Bihar*



> AURANGABAD: Armed Maoists blasted a state-run school at a village in Bihar's Aurangabad district, police said.
> 
> Over 50 ultras surrounded the school building in Tetrain village under Deo police station area and triggered a dynamite blast to blow it up late last night, they said.
> 
> Three rooms of the school building were destroyed in the blast, they said.
> 
> A powerful bomb was also recovered from adjoining Yadupur village where the Naxalites had blown up a school building previous year.
> 
> Raids are on in the area to nab the ultras.



Maoists blast school building in Bihar - The Times of India


----------



## Han Patriot

ahh, soon you will see more of this rebellion spreading in India. We shall have Kashmir rebellion, Sikh rebellion, Dravididan rebellion, North East Rebellion, Maoist rebellion. =)

Well maybe the people are just sick of peaceful protest, re-electing the same crooks with a different name. Time for some bloodshed. I forsee a Mid-East solution in India.


----------



## mehru

*Mother of insurgencies or reinvention?

M.S. Prabhakara
*
*Has the Naga insurgency come to terms with its unrealised and, indeed, unrealisable sovereignty aspirations?*

In the early 1980s (when this correspondent returned to Guwahati as working journalist after an eight-year absence), insurgency in the northeast was limited to Nagaland, parts of Manipur and what was then the Union Territory of Mizo Hills. In Nagaland, the Naga National Council (NNC), political face of the oldest of the insurgencies in the region, was led by Angami Zapu Phizo, then in exile in Britain. Despite the challenge posed by a faction of the NNC that had recently split after much rancour on both sides and formed itself into the National Socialist Council of Nagaland (NSCN), the NNC remained the dominant voice of Naga nationalistic assertion. In Manipur, Naga insurgency was active those days in the Naga-inhabited hill districts mainly in Tamenglong, while in the Imphal Valley, several outfits, some of them fighting one another as much as the Indian state, were active: the United National Liberation Front (UNLF), the Peoples' Liberation Army (PLA), the People's Revolutionary Party of Kangleipak (PREPAK) and the Kangleipak Communist Party (KCP). In the Union Territory of Mizo Hills, the Mizo National Front (MNF) arrived at the Talk-Talk-Fight-Fight stage, and was on the way to give up its secessionist agenda, sign a peace accord and become a legitimate party of the government. Insurgency had not become a generalised fact of life in the region including Assam, though formally the United Liberation Front of Asom (ULFA) had been founded in April 1979.

The objectives of all these organisations, including the nascent ULFA, were broadly the same: independence and sovereignty, the restoration of sovereignty that &#8216;lapsed' to the people these organisations claimed to represent when the British left India but which India refused to concede.

The undeniable historical fact underlying this idea of &#8216;restoration of sovereignty' as against the &#8216;demand for sovereignty' is that beginning with the British annexation of Assam following the defeat of Burma in 1826 in the First Anglo-Burmese War, the colonial government had embarked on consolidating the boundaries of these newly acquired vast territories, progressively annexing more of these borderlands and extending its own boundaries. The annexation process was neither painless nor fair; nor even conclusive, the last most evident in the description of some of the &#8216;new' territories in the old maps as &#8220;excluded,&#8221; &#8220;partially excluded&#8221; and &#8220;unadministered&#8221; areas. The bland bureaucratic prose of the introductory chapter of the Assam Land Revenue Manual says it all.

However, received wisdom had it even those days that the resolution of Naga insurgency was central to resolving other insurgencies, actual and incipient. Long before such disaffection manifested itself among other people of the region, tribal and non-tribal, Phizo himself had tried on the eve of Independence to enlist the support of the largest and most advanced of the people, the Assamese, as well as other tribal people who, in course of time, were to form the core of Arunachal Pradesh, Manipur, Meghalaya and Mizoram &#8212; the last two then politically and administratively part of Assam &#8212; for realising his plan for an Independent Nagaland. He also urged them to seek an independent status outside India.

Being the oldest insurgency in the region, which had also lent some material support to other disaffected elements, this perception was somewhat justified. This has been especially so since the NNC split and the formation of the NSCN in early 1980. Even though the NSCN in due course also split into two factions, and the NNC has refused to fade away, the NSCN (I-M) bearing the initials of chairman Isak Swu and general secretary Thuingaleng Muivah remains the dominant voice of the sovereignty aspirations of the Naga people.

*However, all these insist that settlement of the &#8220;Naga political issue,&#8221; that is restoration of Naga sovereignty and independence &#8212; the resolution of what has come to be known in the Naga nationalist rhetoric as &#8220;the mother of all insurgencies&#8221; in the region &#8212; is central to resolving the other problems in the region.*

This perspective has been expressed several times by Muivah since the NSCN (I-M) began talking directly to the Government of India nearly 15 years ago. During this period, the NSCN (I-M) leaders have met several Prime Ministers in foreign lands and in India, and have had prolonged dialogue with &#8216;interlocutors,' initially in cities in Europe and South East Asia, and later in Delhi. *Peace of a kind has prevailed in Nagaland and in the Naga inhabited areas of Manipur, though the &#8220;Naga political issue&#8221; remains unresolved. The other side of this peace is the parallel administration of the NSCN (I-M), which is evident to the most casual visitor to Nagaland and the Naga-inhabited areas of Manipur. Perhaps one can see this as the Naga people's unique way of reconciling the irreconcilable, the &#8220;resolution of the Naga political issue&#8221; without actually getting the lost sovereignty restored. *By simply putting these tricky issues on the back burner, the State government and the Government of the People's Republic of Nagalim coexist in Kohima and near Dimapur. Situations where legitimately constituted State governments face challenges far more dire prevail in many parts of eastern and central India.

How has this unique &#8220;resolution of the Naga political issue&#8221; impinged on the ferment in the rest of the region? Has the &#8220;mother of all insurgencies&#8221; in the region, whose leaders now travel on Indian passports with all implications of securing such a document, come to terms with its unrealised and indeed unrealisable sovereignty aspirations and injected a dose of realism into the sovereignty aspirations of other groups with far less legitimate claims than the Naga people who, under Phizo, formally declared Independence on August 14, 1947?

*One significant development in the insurgency scenario is the &#8220;arrest&#8221; of senior leaders of ULFA and their resolve to hold talks with the Government of India without any precondition. Another is the &#8220;arrest&#8221; of UNLF chairman Rajkumar Sanayaima, who maintains that he was abducted by Indian agents in Dhaka and brought to India. Unlike ULFA leaders who are on bail, Sanayaima remains in prison, defiant about not talking to the Government of India except on four preconditions being accepted, the core of which is a plebiscite under U.N. supervision to ascertain if the people of Manipur want to remain part of the country. The differences in the government's approach to the NSCN (I-M), the ULFA and the UNLF are as striking as is the relatively realistic approach of the first two which too were insisting that the core issue in any talks with the government had to be sovereignty. Like the lady in the song, the NSCN (I-M) and ULFA leaders kept saying they would never consent, and yet consented. Will the UNLF follow suit?*

*There are other interesting developments on the insurgency front. Since the mother of all insurgencies began speaking to the government, other insurgent or terrorist groups have become active; these outfits have survived and even prospered by their capacity to reinvent themselves, though not their stated aims and objectives, and are carrying on. The most curious instance of such reinvention is the path taken by Dima Halong Daoga (DHD), based in the North Cachar hills of Assam, one of the two Autonomous Hills Districts of the State, the other being Karbi Anglong where too the United Peoples Democratic Solidarity (UPDS), like almost every similar outfit, split into pro-talks and anti-talks factions. The DHD's reinvention of itself by using a section of the Indian state, in this case, the administration of the North Cachar Autonomous District Council, a constitutional body, to channel development funds meant for the district to itself, an outlawed outfit, is indeed breathtaking*. The charge sheet by the National Investigative Agency available on NIA :: Cases of NIA provides the most salutary education on the reinvention of insurgencies.

The Hindu : Opinion / Leader Page Articles : Mother of insurgencies or reinvention?


----------



## mehru

*Rise of armed insurgencies in India
*
INSURGENCIES do not emerge in a vacuum. Their underlying causes are invariably found in frustrations of the populace, mainly in political, socio-economic or religious domains, their nature and scope depending upon the grievances, motivations and demands of the people.

*India has had its share of insurgencies. An estimated 30 armed insurgencies sweep across the country, reflecting an acute sense of alienation of the people involved and sustained mainly by failure to attend to their grievances and human rights violations by the government. Broadly, these can be divided into movements for political rights (Kashmir, Khalistan, Assam), social and economic justice (Maoist/Naxalites, north-eastern states) and religious
autonomy (Laddakh).*

Wikipedia lists 68 major organisations as terrorist groups. Of them, nine are in the northeast (Seven Sisters states), four in centre and the east (Maoist/Naxalites),seventeen in the west (Sikh separatist groups), and thirty eight in the northwest (Kashmir).

Historical Perspective: By the very nature of its population mix, one that began evolving thousands of years ago with waves of migrants pouring in from adjoining lands at different periods in history, South Asia has never been a homogenous society. The multiplicity of races, ethnicities, tribes, religions, and languages led to the creation of hundreds of sovereign entities all over the subcontinent ranging from small fiefdoms to large princely states ruled by tribal and religious leaders and conquerors of all sorts. Most of these were large, populous and well defined to qualify for nationhood by modern standards.

In its entire history India was never a single nation, nor one country, until united at gun point by the British. During and after colonial rule, such territorial entities were lumped together to form new administrative and political units or states, without, in many cases, taking into account the preferences and aspirations of the people. For them this administrative and political amalgam amounted to loss of identity and freedom. Post-colonial democracy in several instances brought no political or economic advantage either. Thus the artificial nature of the modern state created by the British colonialists and adopted by post-colonial India also triggered violent reactions in different hotspots.

To complicate matters, hundreds of religious and ethnic groups, fiercely sectarian and independent but disadvantaged, found themselves passionately defending their religions, ethnicities, languages and cultures, clashing with stronger rival groups.

This makes it increasingly clear that, unless handled deftly, keeping a conglomerate of nationalities and sub-nationalities together as one nation would be impossible in the absence of a common thread that weaves them together. Besides, some social distortions have also threatened to undermine Indian unity and its democracy.

*Caste System:* As the concepts of socialism, human rights, equality and dignity of man gain universal appeal, the culture of hate that Indias diabolical caste system creates has divided people into potential warring groups and pushes the lower caste Hindus towards violence. This system assumes more horrific dimensions when higher caste Hindus call it a divinely sanctioned concept that cannot be abrogated by humans. Even the anti-caste activist, Dr Ambedkar, acknowledges that to destroy caste, all the Hindu shastras would have to be done away with.

For several thousand years the system has treated the lower castes or dalits (or untouchables) as social outcasts and has demanded their abject subservience to the higher castes. Although dalits form a major chunk of Indian population, they mostly remain deprived of the benefits of Indias current economic boom. Even M.K. Gandhi glorified it by saying that caste is an integral part of Hinduism and cannot be eradicated if Hinduism is to be preserved.

*Hindutva: *The so-called nationalist philosophy of Hindutva is yet another social distortion that threatens Indias stability. It is actually a euphemistic effort to conceal communal beliefs and practices. Marxist ideologues describe Hindutva as fascism in classical sense. An article in World Policy Journal, fall 2002, states that India is not only the [Hindu] fatherland but also . their punyabhumi, their holy land. To Hindu extremists all others on this land are aliens, who do not belong there.

Hindutva is identified as the guiding ideology of the Sangh Parivar, with which right-wing radical parties like Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh, Bharatiya Janata Party, Bajrang Dal, Vishva Hindu Parishad and Shiv-Sena are closely associated.

The adherents of Hindutva demonise those who do not subscribe to their philosophy, or oppose it, as anti-state elements or terrorists just as Hindu scriptures in earlier times branded such people as rakshasas. These groups have been red in tooth and claw in violently resolving all social, religious and political differences and killing,
raping, burning and lynching those who they consider as aliens. That they engineered frequent massacres of
minorities, particularly Muslims, is no secret.

Citing ekta and akhandata (unity and integrity) of India, they refuse to allow self-rule to 86 per cent Sikhs in Punjab, 80 per cent Muslims in Kashmir, 90 per cent Buddhists in Laddakh, Christians in the north-east of India and to the tribal population of central India
.
*Major Insurgencies:* Naxalite/Maoist is Indias most violent insurgency movement after Kashmir. Prime Minister Manmohan Singh acknowledged it as the most serious internal threat to Indias national security.

The Naxalbaris in West Bengal have historically been forest dwellers, called adivasis, who have fiercely protected their forests as their home. According to one legend, the gods had punished adivasis for killing a Brahman by expelling them to these forests to live like animals, owning nothing. But when mineral deposits worth billions of dollars were discovered in those forested areas in 1967 and the authorities attempted to relocate them, the adivasis refused. The cycle of resistance and reprisals between them and powerful vested interests led Adivasis to launch their Maoist insurgency.

*These Maoists have grown into a very large, violent and dangerous group that control an area known as the Red Corridor stretching from West Bengal to Karnataka state (southwest). Active across 220 districts in 20 states (about 40 per cent of Indias geographical area) they also threaten urban centres like New Delhi. They reportedly have 20,000 strong standing force and 50,000 regular reserves, and the numbers keep growing.
*
*The seven states of northeastern India also called the Seven Sisters are significantly different, ethnically and linguistically from the rest of India. These states are rocked by numerous armed and violent insurgencies, seeking separate statehood, autonomy or outright independence, mostly for government neglect. These include Assam, Arunachal Pradesh, Meghalaya, Manipur, Mizoram, Nagaland and Tripura. The Tamil struggle continues till date and is gaining momentum each passing day.*

*The Sikhs have been at war with New Delhi for betrayal on the issue of autonomy for Punjab. Their alienation grew significantly after Indira Gandhis military crackdown on their holiest shrine in 1981 that killed 3,000 Sikhs and another wave of killings in the wake of her assassination by her Sikh bodyguards three years later. Although somewhat dormant, Sikh demand for Khalistan continues to simmer.
*
*The Kashmir freedom movement has been hanging fire between India and Pakistan for 63 years. Initially a peaceful demand for the right of self-determination, Indian obduracy in denying it has caused it to grow into a full grown struggle for independence.
*
*Rise of insurgencies in India presents a very disturbing scenario, one that prompted Suhas Chakma, Director of Asian Centre for Human Rights, New Delhi, to say that India is at war with itself. There is a consensus among analysts that this situation seriously threatens Indias stability, and consequently its democracy.*

*In this backdrop the first secession in South Asia, that of Bangladesh, ironically sponsored by India itself, sends a message to Indian secessionists  with Indias preoccupation with insurgencies, big and small, and with the Kashmir insurgency gaining momentum  that they too stand a chance.*

Should then this not be a moment of reflection for the Indian policy makers? With its unification yet to take firm roots and diverse character of its population still not reconciled with its forcible amalgamation, would it not be poor judgment on Indias part to try and trigger fragmentation of its
neighbours? In this lies an imminent danger of the Domino effect taking the whole of South Asia down.

Rise of armed insurgencies in India | Magazines | DAWN.COM


----------



## StingRoy

*Maoist carrying Rs 10 lakh reward arrested*
Bhubaneswar: In a major breakthrough, police on Monday arrested a most wanted Maoist leader along with four other Maoist sympathizers from Semiliguda during a joint operation conducted by greyhound, special intelligence and Orissa police.

The 40-year-old ultra identified as Katru alias Ghasi alias Sanu is a key member of CPI (Maoists) Andhra-Orissa Zonal Committee.

During arrest, a 9mm pistol was recovered from his possession.

Katru, a resident of Meliaput in Visakhapatnam district, carries a cash reward of Rs 10 lakh on his head in Andhra Pradesh. Notably, he is wanted in more than 30 cases in Orissa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru

*As India rises, northeast state wracked by chaos*
*By RAVI NESSMAN Associated Press
Posted: 04/02/2011 08:50:00 AM PDT
*
IMPHAL, IndiaIn his years as a police officer in the badlands of Manipur, Khaidem Muhi had his weapon seized by insurgents so many times that he was banned from the force for 12 years.

Back on the job last month, the 50-year-old was guarding the home of a government official when a homemade grenade, tossed from a speeding motorcycle, killed him.

Muhi's family was devastated. Most others dismissed the attackin daylight, on a heavily guarded house, just meters (yards) from a major security baseas typical in the toxic web of violence, extortion, government corruption and general lawlessness that plagues this state in India's rebellious northeast.

"In Manipur, being a police officer is too dangerous. 
Anything can happen at any time," Muhi's wife, Bimola Khaidem, said as she wiped away tears with her white woolen shawl.

*While India tries to assume its place as a rising world power, it is vexed by the conflict in Manipur and the other seemingly endless chain of hidden wars that challenge its ability to fully govern itself.

From Kashmir in the north, where hundreds of thousands of troops face off against Muslim separatists, to the "red belt" sweeping through the east, where Maoist guerrillas are fighting to overthrow the state, wide swaths of India are under only the barest government control. 

The South Asia Terrorism Portal, a private intelligence website which tracks insurgencies, lists more than 150 militant groups
in the country, some little more than a few guys with guns, others running their own remote rump states.*

Few places are more remote than the seven states of India's northeast, a region that often feels like an afterthought to the great idea of India that seeks to bring 1.2 billion people of different religions, cultures and languages into a cohesive, secular democracy.
*
The famed Indian railroad, the 108,000 kilometer (67,500 mile) skeleton that binds the nation together, does not reach Manipur. The state is geographically closer to Hong Kong than to Mumbai, and residents fear that their featuresmore Chinese than north Indianmake their loyalties suspect.*
*
People here have resentments of their own against Indian authority, dating back six decades, to when Manipur was one of hundreds of princely states pressuredManipuris say forcedto join newly independent India.*

Even as Manipuris stewed over the quashing of their aspirations, internal tensions boiled.

*Naga tribes in the hills began agitating for their own nation, to be merged with the neighboring state of Nagaland. Another group, the Meitei, launched their own insurgency. Other tribes joined in, and the government gave security forces sweeping freedom to crack down.

After decades of warfare and thuggishness by all sides, conflict has become routine for the state's 2.2 million people.
*
"People don't know who to be afraid of," said Pradip Phanjoubam, editor of the Imphal Free Press. "The only difference is that the police are visible and the militants are invisible."

The state is regularly paralyzed by bandhs, or protest strikes. Shops in Imphal close at 6 p.m., and streets empty soon after nightfall.

"Because of the fear, we have developed a culture of going to bed early," said doctoral student Mrinalini Nameirakpam, 27.

*Manipur University has become a battleground too. The previous head of the school was kidnapped, held for five days and shot in the leg. Two years ago a professor overseeing student elections seen as a competition between militant groups was shot and killed in daylight on campus. The dean of students came under threat for pushing ahead with a youth festival despite student calls for a strike.*

The school's top officials now travel in armed convoys and their offices lay behind five layers of security guards. None answers cellphone calls from unfamiliar numbers, lest they be from militants making threats or ransom demands. More than one-third of the school's positions for professors are vacant.

The current head of the school, Nandakumar Sarma, insists that despite it all, his campus is peaceful and his students focused.

"If you go to the library you will see students studying," he said, before stopping himself with a chuckle. "But today is a bandh."

*The insurgents, known collectively as the "underground" or "UG," used to be focused on their battles with India, demanding "taxes" from Manipuris to fund the fight. Now, the fundraising has become an end in itself, with militant threats, extortion rackets and kidnappings for ransom routine, according to residents.*

In one region under de facto militant control, a construction worker said he tried to cash his paycheck and was turned away by a bank because he didn't have the required letter from the UG confirming he had paid the militants their share.

Another man said he was perplexed by a grenade attack on his house, only to find out later insurgents had been sending extortion demands by text messagea technology he had no clue how to use.

As the kleptocracy grew, so did the array of groups. Phanjoubam estimates there are more than 40, with new ones springing up every few weeks. One, the Kangleipak Communist Party, is estimated to have more than a dozen offshoots, each demanding a cut of government contracts.

It is these contracts where the real money is made, with so many fingers in the government till that the demands often exceed the entire value of the deal.

A construction contractor explained a recent shakedown on condition of anonymity for fear of militants, government officials and security forces.

When he was awarded a 320 million rupee ($7 million) contract, 12 percent was instantly deducted by government officials7 percent for themselves and 5 percent for the Meitei underground in Imphal.

A powerful Naga militant group sent a delegation to demand its 5 percent cut. Then smaller groups, with names like the Manipur National Revolutionary Front, the Volunteers of Innocent People and the Naga Liberation Army, picked at the remaining scraps, he said.

One demanded 3 million rupees ($67,000); he refused. A grenade was tossed at his house but failed to explode, he said. They called back, claimed the attack and eventually negotiated their cut down to 1 million rupees ($22,000). Another group got 1.5 million rupees ($33,000). Two others got 500,000 ($11,000) each.

"We have no choice. We have to fulfill their demands," the contractor said.

With only a fraction of the money to complete the project, he insists he doesn't cut corners, but pays his workers poor wages and buys the cheapest building materials he can find.

Security forces, in turn, are accused of carrying out their own terror with mass arrests, disappearances and staged killings, including the shooting of a pregnant woman and an unarmed ex-militant in Imphal's busy market in 2009.

They are even implicated in the insurgency itself, with rights activists and police officers accusing paramilitary troops of ferrying militants through checkpoints to carry out attacks.

*One government engineer with oversight of contracts, who spoke on condition of anonymity out of fear of all sides, said he once paid ransom for a kidnapped worker to a state Cabinet minister's brother in front of police headquarters. Another drop-off was made at the home of a state legislator, he said.*

"Government employees and police are also part of the same milieu ... either collaborating or participating (in the insurgency)," acknowledged Manipur's top bureaucrat, Chief Secretary D.S. Poonia.

While there have been few extortion prosecutions because no one will testify, Poonia said the government had been working to weaken the militants.

The National Investigation Agency, formed to fight terror in the wake of the 2008 Mumbai attacks, has threatened charges against anyone aiding the militants. And government paychecks, which had been issued only after militant "taxes" were deducted, are now direct-deposited in full into workers' accounts, Poonia said.

In response, the militants have stepped up kidnappings for ransom to keep the cash flowing, Poonia said, while the government engineer said his employees can't inspect contractors' work sites for fear of being abducted.

In recent months the Indian government has tried pacification. It captured, released and began peace talks with rebel leaders from the state of Assam. It appealed for Indians abroad to fund private investments in the region, and it lifted a requirement that all foreign visitors to the area apply for hard-to-get permits.

Addressing Parliament in January, Home Affairs Minister Palaniappan Chidambaram said security in the northeast showed "remarkable improvement."

Manipur, he said, was an exception.

Nevertheless, President Pratibha Patil traveled to Imphal recently to inaugurate an information technology park the state government heralded as the flowering of a new era. The barricades along her route, erected to hold back welcoming crowds, were empty; the militants had called a protest strike.

At the same moment, a crowd gathered outside a nearby hospital awaiting the release of Irom Sharmila, a 39-year-old woman on a decade-long hunger strike to protest the government's tough counterinsurgency laws.

Sharmila lives in police custody so she can be force fed through a nose tube, but by law must be released every year.

*The frail woman, accompanied by dozens of supporters, walked slowly to a shrine in her honor and denounced all sides for Manipur's anarchy, calling politicians "cowards" and the militants "insincere."*

Yet, she said, her protest will serve as "the foundation stone for peace and justice," and she insisted Manipur will get better.

"Hope is alive. I can't give up hope," she said.

The next day Sharmila was taken back into custody. Her fast continues.

As India rises, northeast state wracked by chaos - San Jose Mercury News


----------



## mehru

*Suspected rebels kill 3 Indian soldiers**

Published April 02, 2011*

GAUHATI, India &#8211; Indian police say separatist rebels have ambushed paramilitary soldiers on a patrol in the insurgency-wracked northeast and fatally shot three of them.

Superintendent Anurag Agarwal says another two soldiers were wounded in Saturday's attack that came despite tightened security ahead of next week's legislature elections in Assam state.

The attack occurred hours before Prime Minister Manmohan Singh's arrival there to canvass support for his Congress party.

No one claimed responsibility for the attack in Rangsali area, nearly 200 miles (300 kilometers) southeast from the state capital, Gauhati.

It's a stronghold of the Karbi People's Liberation Tigers, one of more than 30 rebel groups in the northeast fighting for independence or wide autonomy.

Suspected rebels kill 3 Indian soldiers - FoxNews.com


----------



## KS

mehru said:


> *Rise of armed insurgencies in India
> *
> 
> Rise of armed insurgencies in India | Magazines | DAWN.COM




This article is so pathetically out of date and so full of factual inaccuracies that I cannot help but wonder whatever happened to DAWN , a good newspaper ?? Or this is a rare off-day that everyone of us face ?


----------



## mehru

*Manipuri man held with 200kg of drugs*

A 32-year-old man alleged to have links with insurgent groups in northeast India was arrested with 200kg of ephedrine - a banned narcotic substance - from southwest Delhi's Samalakha village, police said on Monday. "The accused has been identified as Napoleon Thockchom, hailing from Manipur. He was apprehended from Samalakha village on April 1," said Arun Kampani, DCP (Special Cell).

"Thockchom's cousin Robindro, is suspected to be a front man of banned terrorist organisation KCP (MC) Lalihba. We received information that the duo had come to Delhi in order to collect a consignment of ephedrine," he added.

"Thockchom was apprehended while he was going to Delhi Airport to book the consignment for Manipur."

According to intelligence inputs, large quantities of ephedrine were being illegally supplied from Delhi to Myanmar and China via Manipur.

Ephedrine is a key precursor to amphetamine-based stimulants such as ecstasy. Police said the contraband - estimated to be worth more than R200 crore in the international market - was to be smuggled to China and Myanmar.

Manipuri man held with 200kg of drugs - Hindustan Times


----------



## mehru

Karthic Sri said:


> This article is so pathetically out of date and so full of factual inaccuracies that I cannot help but wonder whatever happened to DAWN , a good newspaper ?? Or this is a rare off-day that everyone of us face ?


 
Every newspaper is prone to "errors". Kindly point them put.


----------



## rockstarIN

> As India rises, northeast state wracked by chaos
> By RAVI NESSMAN Associated Press
> Posted: 04/02/2011 08:50:00 AM PDT



Non sense, y'day Assam did 68% polling in state elections.. what Chaos??


----------



## KS

mehru said:


> Every newspaper is prone to "errors". Kindly point them put.


 
These are not errors, these are BLUNDERS (in capitals) or gross attempt at brainwashing the common Pakistani who believes in DAWN's credibility. Any editor worth his salt would have known this.

From the start (classifying Ladakh as a insurgency hit region whereas in reality Ladakhis have always urged the Indian parliament to abolish article 370 so that they could integrate better with India) to bringning in Hindutva inside this to the already de-bunked 40% out of control to Tamil Nadu struggling for independence to Sikhs fighting a war with India over Khalistan , everything is this article is pure BS.

There are so many other fictions in this, but these were the ones I could readily see on the first glance.

This article is fit to be published in Rupee news . Not in DAWN !


----------



## mehru

rockstar said:


> Non sense, y'day Assam did 68% polling in state elections.. what Chaos??



I guess you are talking about this one

*Quiet poll in Assam&#8217;s Ulfa zone*
OUR BUREAU

April 4: The first phase of polling in Assam went off peacefully today, though some seats are located in areas where the anti-talks faction of Ulfa still has a presence.

Fears of violence had hung over the elections following a threat by loyalists of Ulfa leader Paresh Barua to target Congress leaders. The Congress government, which has initiated talks with a section of Ulfa, has made the peace process one of the key planks of its re-election bid.

An extremist did lob a grenade at the house of a Congress worker in Upper Assam&#8217;s Dibrugarh district but it bounced off a tree and fell into a ditch where it exploded.

The 62 of the 126 seats in which elections were held today fall in Upper Assam and south Assam. Dibrugarh and Tinsukia in Upper Assam were the main districts of concern for the security forces because of Ulfa activities there.

On Sunday, the security forces had claimed to have arrested a bomb expert in Tinsukia, who was apparently on a mission to carry out explosions. The government was also fearing attacks by 13 small groups of Ulfa cadres who had reportedly reached Upper Assam from Myanmar.

*The huge presence of security personnel and ongoing counter-insurgency operations are being seen as the reasons that deterred the anti-talks faction from launching big strikes today. The India-Bangladesh border was recently sealed to ensure extremists did not cross over.*

Security was equally tight in Barak Valley, another region where voting was held today, although the militant threat perception there was not as high as in the other areas. The threat in Barak is mainly of political clashes.

The first day of the two-phase elections did not go off without a display of disenchantment. Voters boycotted polling in 40 centres to protest against the administration&#8217;s failure to redress grievances such as bad roads. Some booths did not draw any voters as they protested the rechristening of NC (North Cachar) Hills to Dima Hasao.

In some of the boycotted booths, workers and families of a tea estate have been facing severe crisis for the last few years after the Dibrugarh-based owner abandoned the garden because of financial problems.

Among those who voted today were chief minister Tarun Gogoi and Union minister for Northeast development Bijoy Krishna Handique.

Gogoi sought divine intervention before casting his vote but took care to visit a gurdwara, a church, a mosque and a naamghar (Hindu prayer room).

Gogoi was accompanied by wife Dolly and son Gaurav, who voted for the first time, to the polling booth in Jorhat constituency. The second and final phase of polling is next Monday.

The weather was pleasant in most of 13 voting districts, covering Upper Assam, north bank and the Barak Valley, which have been receiving rain for the past couple of days. As the sun came out, so did the people, leading to a healthy turnout of 66.5 per cent. Officials said final figure would be higher.

At some centres, the EVMs were found to be faulty with low battery power and needed to be replaced.

The first phase covered areas where the Congress holds the most seats but Opposition parties such as the Asom Gana Parishad and the BJP now pose a challenge in many of them.

The Telegraph - Calcutta (Kolkata) | Nation | Quiet poll in Assam&#146;s Ulfa zone


----------



## mehru

Karthic Sri said:


> These are not errors, these are BLUNDERS (in capitals) or gross attempt at brainwashing the common Pakistani who believes in DAWN's credibility. Any editor worth his salt would have known this.
> 
> *From the start (classifying Ladakh as a insurgency hit region whereas in reality Ladakhis have always urged the Indian parliament to abolish article 370 so that they could integrate better with India)* to bringning in Hindutva inside this to the already de-bunked 40% out of control to Tamil Nadu struggling for independence to Sikhs fighting a war with India over Khalistan , everything is this article is pure BS.
> 
> There are so many other fictions in this, but these were the ones I could readily see on the first glance.
> 
> This article is fit to be published in Rupee news . Not in DAWN !



If Ladakhis are demanding integration then why it is done yet?


----------



## AvidSpice

mehru said:


> I guess you are talking about this one
> 
> *Quiet poll in Assam&#8217;s Ulfa zone*
> OUR BUREAU
> 
> April 4: The first phase of polling in Assam went off peacefully today, though some seats are located in areas where the anti-talks faction of Ulfa still has a presence.
> 
> Fears of violence had hung over the elections following a threat by loyalists of Ulfa leader Paresh Barua to target Congress leaders. The Congress government, which has initiated talks with a section of Ulfa, has made the peace process one of the key planks of its re-election bid.
> 
> An extremist did lob a grenade at the house of a Congress worker in Upper Assam&#8217;s Dibrugarh district but it bounced off a tree and fell into a ditch where it exploded.
> 
> The 62 of the 126 seats in which elections were held today fall in Upper Assam and south Assam. Dibrugarh and Tinsukia in Upper Assam were the main districts of concern for the security forces because of Ulfa activities there.
> 
> On Sunday, the security forces had claimed to have arrested a bomb expert in Tinsukia, who was apparently on a mission to carry out explosions. The government was also fearing attacks by 13 small groups of Ulfa cadres who had reportedly reached Upper Assam from Myanmar.
> 
> *The huge presence of security personnel and ongoing counter-insurgency operations are being seen as the reasons that deterred the anti-talks faction from launching big strikes today. The India-Bangladesh border was recently sealed to ensure extremists did not cross over.*
> 
> Security was equally tight in Barak Valley, another region where voting was held today, although the militant threat perception there was not as high as in the other areas. The threat in Barak is mainly of political clashes.
> 
> The first day of the two-phase elections did not go off without a display of disenchantment. Voters boycotted polling in 40 centres to protest against the administration&#8217;s failure to redress grievances such as bad roads. Some booths did not draw any voters as they protested the rechristening of NC (North Cachar) Hills to Dima Hasao.
> 
> In some of the boycotted booths, workers and families of a tea estate have been facing severe crisis for the last few years after the Dibrugarh-based owner abandoned the garden because of financial problems.
> 
> Among those who voted today were chief minister Tarun Gogoi and Union minister for Northeast development Bijoy Krishna Handique.
> 
> Gogoi sought divine intervention before casting his vote but took care to visit a gurdwara, a church, a mosque and a naamghar (Hindu prayer room).
> 
> Gogoi was accompanied by wife Dolly and son Gaurav, who voted for the first time, to the polling booth in Jorhat constituency. The second and final phase of polling is next Monday.
> 
> The weather was pleasant in most of 13 voting districts, covering Upper Assam, north bank and the Barak Valley, which have been receiving rain for the past couple of days. As the sun came out, so did the people, leading to a healthy turnout of 66.5 per cent. Officials said final figure would be higher.
> 
> At some centres, the EVMs were found to be faulty with low battery power and needed to be replaced.
> 
> The first phase covered areas where the Congress holds the most seats but Opposition parties such as the Asom Gana Parishad and the BJP now pose a challenge in many of them.
> 
> The Telegraph - Calcutta (Kolkata) | Nation | Quiet poll in Assam&#146;s Ulfa zone


 
Oh Come on dude! ULFA is now disintegrated. They enjoyed public support long time back. Not anymore. They are now coming forward for negotiations without including sovereignty as the core issue.
You might have heard about Bodos. They are now a part of mainstream India and have their own territorial council called BTC (Bodoland) under the Assam government. 
To further clarify your doubts regarding Nagaland, NSCN doesn't want a separated nation, they want a greater Nagaland state called Nagalim, comprising of Nagaland and some parts of Manipur and Assam that they claim. 

Tripura, AP and Mizoram are totally peaceful now.

Yeah organizations are still there and major ones include NDFB and the Black Widows of Assam. Manipur still remains the most volatile state!


----------



## mehru

Avishekh said:


> Oh Come on dude! ULFA is now disintegrated. They enjoyed public support long time back. Not anymore. They are now coming forward for negotiations without including sovereignty as the core issue.
> You might have heard about Bodos. They are now a part of mainstream India and have their own territorial council called BTC (Bodoland) under the Assam government.
> To further clarify your doubts regarding Nagaland, NSCN doesn't want a separated nation, they want a greater Nagaland state called Nagalim, comprising of Nagaland and some parts of Manipur and Assam that they claim.
> 
> Tripura, AP and Mizoram are totally peaceful now.
> 
> Yeah organizations are still there and major ones include NDFB and the Black Widows of Assam. Manipur still remains the most volatile state!


 
Check post number 585. I already posted an article of Hindu regarding this.


----------



## AvidSpice

mehru said:


> *Mother of insurgencies or reinvention?
> 
> M.S. Prabhakara
> *
> *Has the Naga insurgency come to terms with its unrealised and, indeed, unrealisable sovereignty aspirations?*
> 
> In the early 1980s (when this correspondent returned to Guwahati as working journalist after an eight-year absence), insurgency in the northeast was limited to Nagaland, parts of Manipur and what was then the Union Territory of Mizo Hills. In Nagaland, the Naga National Council (NNC), political face of the oldest of the insurgencies in the region, was led by Angami Zapu Phizo, then in exile in Britain. Despite the challenge posed by a faction of the NNC that had recently split after much rancour on both sides and formed itself into the National Socialist Council of Nagaland (NSCN), the NNC remained the dominant voice of Naga nationalistic assertion. In Manipur, Naga insurgency was active those days in the Naga-inhabited hill districts mainly in Tamenglong, while in the Imphal Valley, several outfits, some of them fighting one another as much as the Indian state, were active: the United National Liberation Front (UNLF), the Peoples' Liberation Army (PLA), the People's Revolutionary Party of Kangleipak (PREPAK) and the Kangleipak Communist Party (KCP). In the Union Territory of Mizo Hills, the Mizo National Front (MNF) arrived at the Talk-Talk-Fight-Fight stage, and was on the way to give up its secessionist agenda, sign a peace accord and become a legitimate party of the government. Insurgency had not become a generalised fact of life in the region including Assam, though formally the United Liberation Front of Asom (ULFA) had been founded in April 1979.
> 
> The objectives of all these organisations, including the nascent ULFA, were broadly the same: independence and sovereignty, the restoration of sovereignty that &#8216;lapsed' to the people these organisations claimed to represent when the British left India but which India refused to concede.
> 
> The undeniable historical fact underlying this idea of &#8216;restoration of sovereignty' as against the &#8216;demand for sovereignty' is that beginning with the British annexation of Assam following the defeat of Burma in 1826 in the First Anglo-Burmese War, the colonial government had embarked on consolidating the boundaries of these newly acquired vast territories, progressively annexing more of these borderlands and extending its own boundaries. The annexation process was neither painless nor fair; nor even conclusive, the last most evident in the description of some of the &#8216;new' territories in the old maps as &#8220;excluded,&#8221; &#8220;partially excluded&#8221; and &#8220;unadministered&#8221; areas. The bland bureaucratic prose of the introductory chapter of the Assam Land Revenue Manual says it all.
> 
> However, received wisdom had it even those days that the resolution of Naga insurgency was central to resolving other insurgencies, actual and incipient. Long before such disaffection manifested itself among other people of the region, tribal and non-tribal, Phizo himself had tried on the eve of Independence to enlist the support of the largest and most advanced of the people, the Assamese, as well as other tribal people who, in course of time, were to form the core of Arunachal Pradesh, Manipur, Meghalaya and Mizoram &#8212; the last two then politically and administratively part of Assam &#8212; for realising his plan for an Independent Nagaland. He also urged them to seek an independent status outside India.
> 
> Being the oldest insurgency in the region, which had also lent some material support to other disaffected elements, this perception was somewhat justified. This has been especially so since the NNC split and the formation of the NSCN in early 1980. Even though the NSCN in due course also split into two factions, and the NNC has refused to fade away, the NSCN (I-M) bearing the initials of chairman Isak Swu and general secretary Thuingaleng Muivah remains the dominant voice of the sovereignty aspirations of the Naga people.
> 
> *However, all these insist that settlement of the &#8220;Naga political issue,&#8221; that is restoration of Naga sovereignty and independence &#8212; the resolution of what has come to be known in the Naga nationalist rhetoric as &#8220;the mother of all insurgencies&#8221; in the region &#8212; is central to resolving the other problems in the region.*
> 
> This perspective has been expressed several times by Muivah since the NSCN (I-M) began talking directly to the Government of India nearly 15 years ago. During this period, the NSCN (I-M) leaders have met several Prime Ministers in foreign lands and in India, and have had prolonged dialogue with &#8216;interlocutors,' initially in cities in Europe and South East Asia, and later in Delhi. *Peace of a kind has prevailed in Nagaland and in the Naga inhabited areas of Manipur, though the &#8220;Naga political issue&#8221; remains unresolved. The other side of this peace is the parallel administration of the NSCN (I-M), which is evident to the most casual visitor to Nagaland and the Naga-inhabited areas of Manipur. Perhaps one can see this as the Naga people's unique way of reconciling the irreconcilable, the &#8220;resolution of the Naga political issue&#8221; without actually getting the lost sovereignty restored. *By simply putting these tricky issues on the back burner, the State government and the Government of the People's Republic of Nagalim coexist in Kohima and near Dimapur. Situations where legitimately constituted State governments face challenges far more dire prevail in many parts of eastern and central India.
> 
> How has this unique &#8220;resolution of the Naga political issue&#8221; impinged on the ferment in the rest of the region? Has the &#8220;mother of all insurgencies&#8221; in the region, whose leaders now travel on Indian passports with all implications of securing such a document, come to terms with its unrealised and indeed unrealisable sovereignty aspirations and injected a dose of realism into the sovereignty aspirations of other groups with far less legitimate claims than the Naga people who, under Phizo, formally declared Independence on August 14, 1947?
> 
> *One significant development in the insurgency scenario is the &#8220;arrest&#8221; of senior leaders of ULFA and their resolve to hold talks with the Government of India without any precondition. Another is the &#8220;arrest&#8221; of UNLF chairman Rajkumar Sanayaima, who maintains that he was abducted by Indian agents in Dhaka and brought to India. Unlike ULFA leaders who are on bail, Sanayaima remains in prison, defiant about not talking to the Government of India except on four preconditions being accepted, the core of which is a plebiscite under U.N. supervision to ascertain if the people of Manipur want to remain part of the country. The differences in the government's approach to the NSCN (I-M), the ULFA and the UNLF are as striking as is the relatively realistic approach of the first two which too were insisting that the core issue in any talks with the government had to be sovereignty. Like the lady in the song, the NSCN (I-M) and ULFA leaders kept saying they would never consent, and yet consented. Will the UNLF follow suit?*
> 
> *There are other interesting developments on the insurgency front. Since the mother of all insurgencies began speaking to the government, other insurgent or terrorist groups have become active; these outfits have survived and even prospered by their capacity to reinvent themselves, though not their stated aims and objectives, and are carrying on. The most curious instance of such reinvention is the path taken by Dima Halong Daoga (DHD), based in the North Cachar hills of Assam, one of the two Autonomous Hills Districts of the State, the other being Karbi Anglong where too the United Peoples Democratic Solidarity (UPDS), like almost every similar outfit, split into pro-talks and anti-talks factions. The DHD's reinvention of itself by using a section of the Indian state, in this case, the administration of the North Cachar Autonomous District Council, a constitutional body, to channel development funds meant for the district to itself, an outlawed outfit, is indeed breathtaking*. The charge sheet by the National Investigative Agency available on NIA :: Cases of NIA provides the most salutary education on the reinvention of insurgencies.
> 
> The Hindu : Opinion / Leader Page Articles : Mother of insurgencies or reinvention?


 
With regards to the sovereignty issue, read the lines marked in red! The ULFA is coming out for talks and so is the NSCN and sovereignty isn't the issue anymore! Still, there are some groups that wants sovereignty. The question is, how can one group or one leader of a particular group decide the fate of the people. I being born and brought up at in Meghalaya and Assam know what the ground situation is!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS

mehru said:


> If Ladakhis are demanding integration then why it is done yet?


 
Because provincially they are still a part of Jammu and Kashmir and even if they aspire the paper work is just too long to do it immediately.

Maybe this will tell you abt the reality.

Ladakh council drops J&K logo, adopts new emblem


----------



## Capt.Popeye

mehru said:


> *Manipuri man held with 200kg of drugs*
> 
> A 32-year-old man alleged to have links with insurgent groups in northeast India was arrested with 200kg of ephedrine - a banned narcotic substance - from southwest Delhi's Samalakha village, police said on Monday. "The accused has been identified as Napoleon Thockchom, hailing from Manipur. He was apprehended from Samalakha village on April 1," said Arun Kampani, DCP (Special Cell).
> 
> "Thockchom's cousin Robindro, is suspected to be a front man of banned terrorist organisation KCP (MC) Lalihba. We received information that the duo had come to Delhi in order to collect a consignment of ephedrine," he added.
> 
> "Thockchom was apprehended while he was going to Delhi Airport to book the consignment for Manipur."
> 
> According to intelligence inputs, large quantities of ephedrine were being illegally supplied from Delhi to Myanmar and China via Manipur.
> 
> Ephedrine is a key precursor to amphetamine-based stimulants such as ecstasy. Police said the contraband - estimated to be worth more than R200 crore in the international market - was to be smuggled to China and Myanmar.
> 
> Manipuri man held with 200kg of drugs - Hindustan Times


 
This news is not new, drug-running (as in many other parts of the world) is the one of the major sources of financing for these insurgencies. Many of the insurgent organisations ran their own laboratories where they processed the pure uncut stuff. In the 1980s packages of the stuff were carried through to the Nepal border, because some of the best prices were available in Kathmandu. Later with the Indo-Nepalese clamp-down, the movement again went towards Burma en route to Thailand (and even China), but the prices there were far lower because of massive pay-offs that had to be made to elements in the Burmese Army and others.


----------



## Ammyy

*Peaceful Day 1 sees 75% voter turnout*


The rebels threat to disrupt the elections in Assam turned out to be a hollow cry as the polls in 62 constituencies of the state saw an average turnout of 75% on Monday. The elections to the remaining 64 seats will be held on April 11. The anti-talks factions of the outlawed United Liberation Fro
nt of Asom (Ulfa) had threatened to strike during the elections.

The only incident of clash between election agents and voters  was reported from southern Assams Cachar district. Polling will be again held in two booths.

The voting percentage was an estimated 75%, additional chief electoral officer MC Sahu told HT.

The polling percentage in the single-phase 2006 assembly elections was 72%. Assam chief minister Tarun Gogoi is confident of the Congress retaining power for the third term in succession, which will be for the first time for any party since 1978.

The results (for the Congress) will be as bright as todays weather, Gogoi said after casting his vote in Jorhat. He was alluding to the sunny day that followed a phase of intermittent rainfall. Well get more seats than in the 2006 polls and form the government. But were keen on continuing the alliance with the Bodoland Peoples Front, he said.

However, in at least 15 eastern Assam constituencies, rain played spoilsport until the sun appeared by mid-day.

Former Asom Gana Parishad president Brindaban Goswami and BJP state unit president Ranjit Dutta were upbeat about their respective partys prospects. The fate of both these veterans was sealed on Monday.

The turnout suggests people have voted for a change, said Goswami after casting his vote at Tezpur, 175 km east of Guwahati. Dutta, seeking reelection from Behali, expressed similar views.

Phase 1 is expected to be a test for several Congress stalwarts apart from Gogoi.

They include power minister Pradyut Bordoloi (Margherita), excise minister Gautam Roy (Katlicherra), water resources minister Bharat Chandra Narah (Dhakuakhana), PWD minister Ajanta Neog (Golaghat) and labour minister Prithivi Majhi.

Peaceful Day 1 sees 75% voter turnout - Hindustan Times 


This is the true value of democracy  

Terrorists ..... go to hell

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AvidSpice

DRDO said:


> *Peaceful Day 1 sees 75% voter turnout*
> 
> 
> The rebels&#8217; threat to disrupt the elections in Assam turned out to be a hollow cry as the polls in 62 constituencies of the state saw an average turnout of 75% on Monday. The elections to the remaining 64 seats will be held on April 11. The anti-talks factions of the outlawed United Liberation Fro
> nt of Asom (Ulfa) had threatened to strike during the elections.
> 
> The only incident of clash &#8212;between election agents and voters &#8212; was reported from southern Assam&#8217;s Cachar district. Polling will be again held in two booths.
> 
> &#8220;The voting percentage was an estimated 75%,&#8221; additional chief electoral officer MC Sahu told HT.
> 
> The polling percentage in the single-phase 2006 assembly elections was 72%. Assam chief minister Tarun Gogoi is confident of the Congress retaining power for the third term in succession, which will be for the first time for any party since 1978.
> 
> &#8220;The results (for the Congress) will be as bright as today&#8217;s weather,&#8221; Gogoi said after casting his vote in Jorhat. He was alluding to the sunny day that followed a phase of intermittent rainfall. &#8220;We&#8217;ll get more seats than in the 2006 polls and form the government. But we&#8217;re keen on continuing the alliance with the Bodoland Peoples&#8217; Front,&#8221; he said.
> 
> However, in at least 15 eastern Assam constituencies, rain played spoilsport until the sun appeared by mid-day.
> 
> Former Asom Gana Parishad president Brindaban Goswami and BJP state unit president Ranjit Dutta were upbeat about their respective party&#8217;s prospects. The fate of both these veterans was sealed on Monday.
> 
> &#8220;The turnout suggests people have voted for a change,&#8221; said Goswami after casting his vote at Tezpur, 175 km east of Guwahati. Dutta, seeking reelection from Behali, expressed similar views.
> 
> Phase 1 is expected to be a test for several Congress stalwarts apart from Gogoi.
> 
> They include power minister Pradyut Bordoloi (Margherita), excise minister Gautam Roy (Katlicherra), water resources minister Bharat Chandra Narah (Dhakuakhana), PWD minister Ajanta Neog (Golaghat) and labour minister Prithivi Majhi.
> 
> Peaceful Day 1 sees 75% voter turnout - Hindustan Times
> 
> 
> This is the true value of democracy
> 
> Terrorists ..... go to hell


 
The anti-talks faction just 

Good to know that ULFA has come out for talks. Good to hear that GOI has released all the ULFA leaders. A solution is not far away!


----------



## Ammyy

*Pro-talk ULFA boycots poll, Paresh Barua's family votes*

Dibrugarh (Assam), April 23: Members of the pro-talk ULFA group on Thursday boycotted polls but the family members of the outfit's commander-in-chief Paresh Barua turned up to vote.

Pro-talk group leader Jiten Dutta said that their decision was prompted by the lack of response from the government to their charter of demands.

"Prime Minister Manmohan Singh had welcomed the ceasefire but he had not said anything clearly. We demand the government to clear its stand to us," he added.

According to Dutta, they were approached by other political parties with their stands but "it too was unacceptable, so we have decided not to vote".

Asked about their role in the ongoing polls, Dutta said, "We have appealed people to vote for those candidates who can make a sincere effort to solve our problems."

ULFA Commander Paresh Barua's 85-year-old mother Miliki Barua voted at Chokoliboria LP School in Dibrugarh Lok Sabha seat with her youngest son Bikul Barua and his wife.

Barua's sister, Hirawati Barua, who is an AGP panchayat member, his two other brothers, Bimal Barua and Pradip Barua along with their spouses and a nephew exercised their franchise.

Bureau Report 

Pro-talk ULFA boycots poll, Paresh Barua`s family votes

What the hell even their own family not with them


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Reliance Official Shot Dead by Naxalites​*


> Chatra (Jharkhand), Apr 6 (PTI) A Reliance Power official was today shot dead and two of his colleagues were injured by Naxalites in Tandwa area of this district, police said.
> 
> Manoj Ojha was among a three-member team that visited Chatra in connection with company work, SP Prabhat Kumar said.
> 
> A Reliance spokesperson said the officials were fired upon while going in two vehicles from Simaria to Hazaribagh.
> 
> "One company executive has succumbed to the injury and another is seriously injured and is currently under expert medical observation," the spokesperson said in a statement.
> 
> "The company is deeply saddened at the unfortunate demise of Manoj Ojha and is committed to provide all the support to his family members. The company is also concerned about the well being of its other officials who got injured in this incident and is taking utmost care to provide the best possible medical help to them," it said.



fullstory

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Explosives Seized from Maoist Camp*



> Keonjhar (Orissa), Apr 10 (PTI) A huge quantity of explosive materials has been seized from a Maoist camp inside a jungle during a raid by security personnel in Orissa's Keonjhar district, police said today.
> 
> 
> 
> CRPF jawans, local police and district voluntary force (DVF) raided the Maoist camp at Bali Hills last night following a tip-off and seized the explosive materials and other articles.
> 
> The security personnel, however, failed to nab any of the ultras as they fled under the cover of darkness, leaving their belongings behind.
> 
> "This is the biggest haul from any Maoist camp in the district," Keonjhar superintendent of police Asish Singh told reporters adding the security personnel had to defuse some land mines in order to reach the Maoist camp, the SP said.
> 
> The ultras having links with Maoist leader Sushil had put up the camp to train their cadre inside jungles of Keonjhar district, he said.



fullstory

*Maoists Kill Two at 'kangaroo court' in Latehar *



> Latehar (Jharkhand), Apr 12 (PTI) Two villagers have been killed by the activists of the CPI (Maoist) at a 'kangaroo court' in the district, police said today.
> 
> The bodies of Harbar Singh and Chetu Singh were found at Baresand village today, Deputy Superintendent of Police Ashwini Sinha told reporters here.
> 
> "The Maoists claimed responsibility for the killing through a note left near the bodies. They accused the duo of being brokers and indulging in theft," he said, adding the bodies bore cuts by sharp weapons.
> 
> Earlier in the morning, the police had said they were shot dead by unknown persons.
> 
> Sinha said Harbar and Chetu were taken away from their homes by the Maoists on Sunday .
> 
> A 'kangaroo court' was convened in the forests where the two villagers were killed by them.



fullstory


*Can bombs recovered on outskirts of Hazaribagh*



> Hazaribagh (Jharkhand), Apr 12 (PTI) The police today recovered three can bombs which were suspected to have been planted by Maoists in a forest near Hazaribagh-Chatra Road, about 10 km from here.
> 
> Following a tip off that the Maoists had planted the bombs in Bendi forest, the police searched the areas and recovered them, Hazaribagh Superintendent of Police Pankaj Kamboj, who led a search team, told newsmen here.
> 
> He said the Maoists planted the bombs to target the police who were deployed to maintain law and order during Ramnavami processions.
> 
> The personnel of bomb disposal squad defused the bombs, he said and added police stations of Keredari, Barkagaon, Kadkumsandi and adjoining Chatra district?s Simaria and Tandwa were alerted and patrolling stepped up



fullstory

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## unicorn

Indian situation is extremely critical but it never come under the spot light.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

i guess nobody really cares what goes on in that part of the world

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dance

unicorn said:


> Indian situation is extremely critical but it never come under the spot light.


 
True if this was Pakistan, the media around the world would have been all over it


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> i guess nobody really cares what goes on in that part of the world


 
India just recently had the head representatives of Japan, USA, Russia, France, China, Canada, UK visit India. Clearly important people do care... If by don't 'care' enough means nations don't use India to fight a war thats not theirs, agreed.



> Indian situation is extremely critical but it never come under the spot light.



Not as critical as you think..


----------



## KS

unicorn said:


> Indian situation is extremely critical but it never come under the spot light.



Yeah very critical when the people of Assam have shown the middle finger to one of the most dreaded (former) terrorist outfit in North East - ULFA and have come to vote out in huge numbers affirming their faith in the Indian constitution and Democracy.

Peaceful Day 1 sees 75% voter turnout - Hindustan Times


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

The Naxal threat is there in some parts...........Here whenever we want to visit our native(mudigere) which is covered by forests ,we never drive there but we take a bus,this might seem like paranoia but these are just precautions for us....The only way to stop this is to educate children and not isolate these areas in terms of development.The police stations are extremely ill-equipped even to control small mobs let alone armed naxals!The poor people there are living in such bad conditions that you'll probably cry when you see them!They do not have food,clothing or anything else needed for a human to survive.They eat the leftovers given by rich people......and are paid with very little money.The government(for them) is non-existent!!


----------



## unicorn

Karthic Sri said:


> Yeah very critical when the people of Assam have shown the middle finger to one of the most dreaded (former) terrorist outfit in North East - ULFA and have come to vote out in huge numbers affirming their faith in the Indian constitution and Democracy.
> 
> Peaceful Day 1 sees 75% voter turnout - Hindustan Times


 
Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah..........
Those anti air craft guns indian government used between india Pakistan match actually shows and *points out* the world how much secure the things are in so called democratic india.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

^^^^^^^^^Nice joke.


----------



## KS

unicorn said:


> Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah..........
> Those anti air craft guns indian government used between india Pakistan match actually shows and *points out* the world how much secure the things are in so called democratic india.


 
How it is the above point conncered with my post ?

We were just afraid that non-state actors from 'you-know-where' would attack the innocent people like they did in Mumbai.


----------



## Splurgenxs

> We were just afraid that non-state actors from 'you-know-where' would attack the innocent people like they did in Mumbai


For gods sake ..."Afraid"?
Theres a thing Called Protocol that security agencies follow depending on the threat assessment .


----------



## Ammyy

unicorn said:


> Indian situation is extremely critical but it never come under the spot light.


 


Abu Zolfiqar said:


> i guess nobody really cares what goes on in that part of the world


 


Dance said:


> True if this was Pakistan, the media around the world would have been all over it


 
100s of people died every week in Pakistan in no of bomb blasts and you still worry about Indian situation


----------



## SMC

^ Bharatis have a god-given right to worry about other countries but other's shouldn't worry about bharat.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

DRDO said:


> 100s of people died every week in Pakistan in no of bomb blasts and you still worry about Indian situation


 
i'm not at all ''worried about indian situation'', kiddo. Just reporting the news related to the topic.

it's your own mess to deal with

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## clmeta

SMC said:


> ^ Bharatis have a god-given right to worry about other countries but other's shouldn't worry about bharat.


 
Hey Maoists haven't attacked Pakistan and will never do but extremists from Pakistan have attacked India in the past (they are attacking Pakistan too). That's why Indians worry about Pakistan. We don't want an unstable Pakistan.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

clmeta said:


> Hey Maoists haven't attacked Pakistan and will never do but extremists from Pakistan have attacked India in the past (they are attacking Pakistan too). That's why Indians worry about Pakistan. We don't want an unstable Pakistan.


 
indian religious extremists have attacked Pakistanis/Muslims....that is as much a problem for us as when extremists inside Pakistan or anywhere else attack Pakistanis/Muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## clmeta

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> indian religious extremists have attacked Pakistanis/Muslims....that is as much a problem for us as when extremists inside Pakistan or anywhere else attack Pakistanis/Muslims.


 
Really which Indian religious extremist organisation reached Pakistan???? This thread is about Maoists by the way who don't even believe religion.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

clmeta said:


> Really which Indian religious extremist organisation reached Pakistan???? This thread is about Maoists by the way who don't even believe religion.


 
the same people that the late Mr. Karkare was investigating

as for second part of your post, couldnt agree more. So we can go back to subject now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## clmeta

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> the same people that the late Mr. Karkare was investigating



Those people were operating in India and are now behind bars. They have never reached Pakistan.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

if so, im glad to hear about it

re-read my post carefully it would sort out some confusion you may be having

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mirza Jatt

clmeta said:


> Really which Indian religious extremist organisation reached Pakistan???? This thread is about Maoists by the way who don't even believe religion.


 
they can even create a wikileak cable if they have to prove their point...difference is the world stops beliving even on wikileaks cable, if it comes in support of pakistan..thats the image.


----------



## KS

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> indian religious extremists have attacked Pakistanis/Muslims....that is as much a problem for us as when extremists inside Pakistan or anywhere else attack Pakistanis/Muslims.


 
Okay champ the party is over.

Aseemanand takes back all he said, was &#8216;coerced&#8217;

So as of now its the good ol' LeT and its Arif Qasmani who planned and executed Samjautha Blasts. Better arrest and make Hafiz Sayed 'sing'.Maybe you guys can get some clues.

BTW are all Muslims Pakistanis ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Karthic Sri said:


> Okay champ the party is over.
> 
> Aseemanand takes back all he said, was &#8216;coerced&#8217;



hmmm...same like Kasab I guess. 



> So as of now its the good 'ol LeT and its Arif Qasmani who planned and executed Samjautha Blasts. Better arrest and make Hafiz Sayed 'sing'.Maybe you guys can get some clues.



no because we are fairly certain that the answers lie across the border in the neigbhour country of ours....

according to the same source you posted



> &#8220;The investigation is genuine and we do not want to comment about Aseemanand&#8217;s application to the court.&#8221;



meaning the proceedings are also still underway. Not sure how you suddenly came to judgement before your courts did. It is sad however the the late Karkare is no longer and can't be present as a witness to testify. Seems he had crossed what some could call ''red lines'' -- and he paid for it. 




> BTW are all Muslims Pakistanis ?



neither are all Muslims Pakistanis, nor are all Pakistanis Muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KS

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> hmmm...same like Kasab I guess.



A big,crucial difference seems to have escaped from your mind - unlike Kasab who was Pakistani (or was Amar Singh ??) caught in India, Aseemanand was an Indian and the second even more important thing is that unlike Kasab who was caught with his one hand in the cookie jar and another hand holding an AK-47, Aseemanand was not caught planting bombs on the train tracks.




Abu Zolfiqar said:


> no because we are fairly certain that the answers lie across the border in the neigbhour country of ours....



Just because I am *fairly certain* you are a Klingon with blue blood doesnt mean you are one such. 

_Qasmani has worked with LET to facilitate terrorist attacks, including the July 2006 train bombing in Mumbai, India, and the February 2007 Samjota Express bombing in Panipat, India. _ 

Treasury Targets Al Qaida and Lashkar-E Tayyiba Networks in Pakistan

As I said make Hafiz Sayed sing and you can solve the case.



Abu Zolfiqar said:


> according to the same source you posted
> meaning the proceedings are also still underway. Not sure how you suddenly came to judgement before your courts did. It is sad however the the late Karkare is no longer and can't be present as a witness to testify. Seems he had crossed what some could call ''red lines'' -- *and he paid for it.*



Should I thank LeT and its 10 foot soldiers for it ?




Abu Zolfiqar said:


> neither are all Muslims Pakistanis, nor are all Pakistanis Muslims.



Ah so good to hear that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Karthic Sri said:


> A big,crucial difference seems to have escaped from your mind - unlike Kasab who was Pakistani (or was Amar Singh ??) caught in India Aseemanand was an Indian an the second even more important thing is that unlike Kasab who was caught with his hand in the cookie jar, Aseemanand was not caught planting bombs on the train tracks.



it makes no difference. Pakistanis died on the train. Doesnt matter where it was, fact of the matter is that they were killed and a lot of people are waiting for the indians to take action on it. And we have been waiting much longer than just 2008.

more relevantly, in any respectable legal system a suspect is innocent until proven guilty....interestingly enough, in both cases suspects made confessions and then retracted them --claiming they were under duress



> Just because I am *fairly certain* you are a Klingon with blue blood doesnt mean you are one such.



it's burgundy after February




> _Qasmani has worked with LET to facilitate terrorist attacks, including the July 2006 train bombing in Mumbai, India, and the February 2007 Samjota Express bombing in Panipat, India. _
> Treasury Targets Al Qaida and Lashkar-E Tayyiba Networks in Pakistan



your own ATS --including the late Karkare --continue to assert that it is indian extremist elements --not Pakistanis or ''LeT'' that were involved in the crimes --not just Samj. Expr. but also Mecca Masjid and Malegaon. blasts as well. 



> As I said make Hafiz Sayed sing and you can solve the case.



not sure where HS figures into this conversation




> Should I thank LeT and its 10 foot soldiers for it ?



his wife and some other sceptics seem to be thanking some other people 

anyyywaz..there are many threads on this topic so best to continue this interaction in one of those.




> Ah so good to hear that.



well i am flattered that you wait for my confirmation before accepting things as basic fact

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## unicorn

*Jharkhand coal output hit by Maoist menace, says Jaiswal*

Ranchi, April 14: The Jharkhand government must improve law and order conditions as the coal production in the state, which has the largest coal reserves in India, has been hit by the Maoist problem, union Coal Minister Sriprakash Jaiswal said today.

"Coal production has been hit by the Maoist problem in the state. Law and order in Jharkhand is *not* *satisfactory* and the state government should do the needful to improve it," Jaiswal told reporters here.(IANS)


----------



## KS

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> it makes no difference. Pakistanis died on the train. Doesnt matter where it was, fact of the matter is that they were killed and a lot of people are waiting for the indians to take action on it. And we have been waiting much longer than just 2008.



How can Indians act when the suspects are in Murree, Pakistan ? 



Abu Zolfiqar said:


> more relevantly, in any respectable legal system a suspect is innocent until proven guilty....interestingly enough, in both cases suspects made confessions and then retracted them --claiming they were under duress



As I previously said, Kasab was caught with his hand in the cookie jar and another hand firing a Kalashnikov with his face on every CCTV in CST.He must have been treated as a war criminal for that and must have been publicly hanged. Whereas Aseemanand was not caught while planting bombs. He was arrested on suspicion of conspiring and that is to it. Till they have been proved beyond doubt the heroes at Murree and Arif Qasmani takes the credit for the attacks . No it is not eveel ll Bharati media claiming the same , its the official Press release of the US Treasury claiming that.

*So atleast compare Apples to Oranges not Apples to Cricket Balls .*




Abu Zolfiqar said:


> your own ATS --including the late Karkare --continue to assert that it is indian extremist elements --not Pakistanis or ''LeT'' that were involved in the crimes --not just Samj. Expr. but also Mecca Masjid and Malegaon. blasts as well.



Well he is no more to corroborate his allegations and I as a bad bad Yindoo thank LeT and their 10 Gazis for that.




Abu Zolfiqar said:


> not sure where HS figures into this conversation



Maybe because he is the CEO of the LeT aka JuD whose executive director Arif Qasmani has been indcited as the perperator of the Samjota Blasts.




Abu Zolfiqar said:


> his wife and some other sceptics seem to be thanking some other people



Err...He had only one wife and all that she had to say was this - 

_She (Mrs.Kavita Karkare) said that such statements would only benefit Pakistan, while the need of the hour was to punish the Pakistani terrorists behind the 26/11 attacks._

The Hindu : News / National : Don't play politics: Kavita Karkare



Abu Zolfiqar said:


> anyyywaz..there are many threads on this topic so best to continue this interaction in one of those.



Hmm.Ok Keep up the good work you have been doing so far.




Abu Zolfiqar said:


> well i am flattered that you wait for my confirmation before accepting things as basic fact



I know the truth, Its fun to get Pakistanis say that.


----------



## unicorn

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> i'm not at all ''worried about indian situation'', kiddo. Just reporting the news related to the topic.
> 
> it's your own mess to deal with


 
Yes Sir!

Let the facts do the talking.


----------



## SpArK

news.outlookindia.com | 550 Naxals Killed in Last 10 Years: Jharkhand CM


----------



## hembo

*I'm not a traitor: Binayak Sen*
Press Trust of India, Updated: April 18, 2011 21:22 IST

Raipur: Rights activist Binayak Sen, released on bail while serving a life sentence for sedition and links with Maoists, tonight asserted he is not a "traitor" and said the Supreme Court observation in his case will have "deep political implications".

Sen also welcomed Law Minister Veerappa Moily's stand that the country's sedition laws needed a "relook" and gave a clarion call for a campaign by the civil society against these
legislations.

Asserting that the charge of sedition slapped on him was "misplaced", Dr Sen, who walked free from the Raipur Central prison after the Supreme Court granted bail, categorically said that he has never betrayed his country. (Read: Dr Binayak Sen out on bail)

"I know in my heart that I have never betrayed our country. I am in no way a traitor," the 61-year-old medical doctor said shortly after his release from the prison where he
has been lodged since December 24 last after being sentenced to life by a trial court.

Stating categorically that there was no case of sedition against Dr Sen, a bench of Justices Harjit Singh Bedi and Chandramauli Kumar Prasad had said, "We are in a democratic country. At best he (Binayak Sen) is a sympathiser. There are many sympathisers of a cause."

The Apex Court in a scathing observation also said that a person does not become a Gandhian just because he is found with a biography of Mahatma Gandhi.

Hours after the Supreme Court granted bail to Dr Sen, Law Minister Moily dubbed sedition laws as "outdated" and said he would ask the Law Commission to study the issue. "I will consult the Home Minister and after that the Law Commission could be asked to revisit laws relating to sedition," Mr Moily had said.


----------



## 53fd

Jamui (Bihar), May 15 (PTI) Two poll personnel were killed and as many injured today in a landmine blast triggered by suspected Maoists near Chhurchuriya village in Bihar's Jamui district.

The poll personnel were going to Chhurchuriya booth on a tractor when the landmine planted by Maoists went off, sources said.
Two poll personnel on duty for the ongoing panchayat polls died on the spot and other two others were critically wounded, officials said.
The injured were admitted to Sonaho hospital, they said.

Director General of Police Neelmani said heavy reinforcement comprising CRPF and Special Task Force of Bihar police cordoned the area and engaged the ultras in an encounter since the morning. Panchayat elections are underway in Jamui.
Maoists have given a call to boycott the polls. PTI

Crime News, Aarushi Murder Case, Crime News India, Aarushi Talwar, Crime News From India, Noida Double Murder Case, Latest Crime News, Aarushi case, News on Crimes, Latest Crimes News, Aarushi murder case, Noida Twin Murder, Crimes News, Latest Cyber


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Naxalites Abduct Girl and Her Lover​*


> Sasaram(Bihar), May 15 (PTI) The naxalites abducted a girl and her lover from Tiura village in Rohtas district, police said today.
> 
> A group of armed naxalites raided Tiura village last night and held a kangaroo court as the girl's parents, who are against their daughter's relationship with the boy had asked the ultras to intervene in the matter, they said.
> 
> The girl, a native of Jharkhand's Palamu district had reportedly fled from her parents home and was staying with her lover, police said.
> 
> Later, the naxalites forcibly took the girl and the boy with them, they said, adding that further investigation is on into the matter.



fullstory


*Maoists Kill Two Persons in Hazaribagh​*


> Hazaribagh, May 15 (PTI) Two persons, including a former self-styled zonal commander of a breakaway Maoist splinter group, were shot dead by CPI (Maoist) activists in Jharkhand's Hazaribagh district, police said today.
> 
> A dozen Maoists caught Gopal Singh, the former self- styled zonal commander of Sanyukt Progressive Morcha, last night and opened fire on him at Daihar village, SP Pankaj Kamboj said, adding that Singh was killed on the spot.
> 
> A teacher, identified as Naresh Singh, was also killed when a stray bullet fired by the Maoists hit him while he was returning home by motorcycle, he said.
> 
> Singh had recently merged his outfit with the Tritiya Prastuti Committee after the Maoists made several abortive attempts to eliminate him, Kamboj said.
> 
> The SP said Gopal Singh was wanted in several cases like stalling road construction works between Chatra and Chouparan (More).



fullstory


*Policeman Injured, Maoists Destroy Vehicles​*


> Hazaribagh (Jharkhand), May 15 (PTI) A policeman was injured in a gun fight with Maoists after the rebels attacked a camp of a road construction company and burnt 30 vehicles and equipment worth around Rs 30 crore at Morandi, about 8 km from here, police said here today.
> 
> Around 200 armed Maoists, including women cadres, surrounded the Mumbai-based road construction company's camp last night, asked the staff to kneel down before setting fire to five Miller machines, eight Hiwas (used in road construction) and eight tankers, one Batching plant, a DG set, besides other equipment, Superintendent of Police, Pankaj Kamboj, said here.
> 
> The police immediately rushed to the spot and in the gunfight a havaldar, Anand Mohan Das, was injured. The Maoists snatched his carbine as Das got separated from the police force in the darkness, the SP said.



fullstory


----------



## Obambam

BBC News - Seven Indian policemen killed in mine attack



> *Seven Indian policemen killed in mine attack*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _India's Maoist insurgency began in the late 1960s, in the remote forests of West Bengal state._
> 
> 
> At least seven policemen have been killed in a mine explosion by Maoist rebels in the central Indian state of Chhattisgarh, police say.
> 
> They say that the Maoists attacked a police convoy on Tuesday night near the town of Sukma in Dantewada district.
> 
> Five policemen were killed on the sport while two died later in hospital.
> 
> Maoists are active in several states in central and eastern India. They say they are fighting for the rights of indigenous tribals and the rural poor.
> 
> Last year, the rebels killed 74 policemen in the same district.
> 
> India's prime minister has described the Maoist insurgency as the country's biggest internal security challenge


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

bummer.... may they RIP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*CRPF Jawan Injured, Three Maoists Shot at in Encounter​*


> Hazaribagh (Jharkhand) May 20 (PTI) Three Maoists were shot at and a CRPF havildar was injured in a fierce encounter at Dorragarha village near the forests of Chouparan in Hazaribagh district today, police said.
> 
> "The injured CRPF havildar has been identified as Ghulam Hussain," Superintendent of Police Pankaj Kamboj told reporters.
> 
> The security forces also shot at three rebels and blood stains were found after the gun battle, the SP said.
> 
> The encounter took place when 50 Maoists came from Bihar to the village near Chouparan bordering Gaya district to collect levy (extortion) from a contractor, who had taken contract from the forest department for kendu leaf sale, he said.
> 
> The security forces retaliated after the Maoists opened indiscriminate fire on sighting them, he said and added that the police fired 500 bullets and hurled mortars at the Maoists.




fullstory


----------



## mehru

*Four cops die in Maharashtra Maoist clash
*
Gadchiroli (Maharashtra), May 19 (IBNS): Four security personnel, including one commando of a special anti-Maoist squad, were killed in an encounter with the communist rebels in Maharashtra's Gadhchiroli district on Thursday, police said.

A group of around 250 Maoists opened fire on a police party comprising of C-60 commandos and Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) personnel at Nargond on Thursday morning, said Additional Superintendent of Police Rakesh Seth.

Fifteen Maoists also died in the clash, a senior law enforcement officer was quoted as saying. However, bodies of only two red rebels were recovered so far, media reports said.

The security forces also fired back and the gunbattle continued for over an hour. The injured were taken to the Gadchiroli Civil hospital for treatment.

At least seven CRPF personnel were killed in an ambush by the Maoists in the rebel-dominated Dantewada area of Chhattisgarh barely a day ago.

Supposedly fighting for the rights of indigenous tribals and the rural poor, Maoists are active in several states in central and eastern India and often target police and government officials, killing at least 1,174 rebels, troops and civilians last year alone.

Over one-third of India's 626 administrative districts are affected by the four-decade old insurgency, which Prime Minister Manmohan Singh has described as the country's biggest internal security challenge. 

Four cops die in Maharashtra Maoist clash


----------



## mehru

The Hindu : Magazine / Columns : Living with civil war


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Indian Maoists 'Kill and Dismember' 10 Policemen​*


> Ten policemen, including one senior officer, have been killed and dismembered by Maoist rebels in India's Chhattisgarh state, police say.
> 
> The attack reportedly took place in the densely-forested Gariyaband area on the state's border with Orissa.
> 
> The bodies of nine policemen were found on Tuesday. Officials say they were shot and then hacked into pieces.
> 
> Maoist rebels say they are fighting for the rights of indigenous tribal people and the rural poor.
> 
> They are active in several eastern and central states. In one of the most deadly attacks last year, rebels killed 74 policemen in Chhattisgarh's Dantewada district.
> 
> India's prime minister has described the Maoist insurgency as the country's biggest internal security challenge.
> 
> The team left for a routine patrol on Monday morning and police said they lost contact in the afternoon. After their bodies were discovered on Tuesday, officials said the policemen were first shot and then their bodies were hacked into pieces "by sharp-edged weapons", the BBC's Salman Ravi from Raipur reports.
> 
> Correspondents say that certain groups of Maoists have been known to dismember the bodies of their victims.
> 
> An inquiry has been launched to find out how such a small number of police ventured into Gariyaband, which is considered to be a Maoist stronghold.
> 
> "As per the code of anti-insurgency operations, there has to be a team of not less than 200 when venturing into such difficult areas," an official told the BBC.




BBC News - Indian Maoists &#039;kill and dismember&#039; 10 policemen


----------



## 53fd

*Woman killed in Maoist-police gunbattle in Jharkhand:* 

A woman was killed in a gunbattle between security forces and Maoist guerrillas on the outskirts of Ranchi on Wednesday, police said.

'One woman was killed in the gunbattle. Arms and ammunition have been found from the encounter site. Search operation is going on. It seems that some Maoist guerrillas were also killed in the gunbattle as blood spots have been found at the encounter site,' said S.N. Pradhan, Jharkhand Police spokesperson, to IANS.

Jharkhand Police got information about the presence of Maoist guerrillas in a jungle situated under Tamar police station jurisdiction of Ranchi.

When security forces comprising state police and CRPF personnel entered the jungle, the Maoists guerrillas opened fire on them and a gunbattle followed, lasting for nearly two hours.

Police sources say that the woman who aws killed in the incident might have gone to cook food for the Maoists.

Woman killed in Maoist-police gunbattle in Jharkhand


----------



## 53fd

Raipur, June 2 (PTI) Suspected Maoists today opened fire in a marketplace in Chhattisgarh''s Dantewada district, killing a policeman and injuring another.

District police officials said constable Budharuram Poyam of Tongpal police station was killed in the firing while constable Rakesh Bhaskar was wounded severely.

The two policemen were making purchases in the weekly market in Tongpal village when five to six Maoists fired on them.

While Poyam died on the spot, Bhaskar was shifted to Maharani Hospital at Jagdalpur.

Taking advantage of the stampede caused by which the firing, the attackers fled, officials said.

Naxals kill policeman in marketplace in Dantewada - Yahoo! News


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists kill one, release another in Bihar:*

Rohtas. CPI(Maoist) activists who had abducted two villagers, killed one and released another at Pararia village in Bihar&#8217;s Rohtas district today, Superintendent of Police Manu Maharaj said.

Heavily-armed Maoists had abducted two persons Shatrughan Mahato and Shashi Mahato from Pararia village yesterday, the SP said.

The ultras killed Shatrughan Mahato and threw his body on road near the village this morning, he said, adding police later recovered the body.

The Maoists, however, released Shashi who returned home safe today.

The ultras carried out the operation as they suspected that the two were passing information to the police about their activities in the area, the sources said.

A combing operation has been launched in the area to track down the Maoists, the SP added.

Maoists kill one, release another in Bihar


----------



## BRICS

The internal politics of the ruling Congress party is the problem! It's funny (in a f***ed up way) cos MMS a member of Congress is the one who said Naxals are the biggest internal threat to India!

But Indians would have u believe everything is hunky dory!


----------



## 53fd

*3 commandos killed, 2 injured in Meghalaya, India:*

Shillong, Jun 4 (PTI) Suspected militants ambushed a police patrol vehicle, killing three commandos and seriously injuring two others this morning in Meghalaya's East Garo Hills district.Heavily armed militants laid the ambush at around 6 am near Thapadarinchi, between Dagal and Mendipathar in the district.Three Special Weapon And Tactics (SWAT) commandos were killed by the militants who snatched from them an AK rifle, one INSAS rifle, one carbine, three bullet-proof jackets and some ammunition from the patrol party, police said quoting initial reports.Two SWAT commandos - constable G Momin and constable M Rymbai - sustained serious injuries in the attack and were rushed to a nearby hospital.The deceased commandos were identified as Havaldar B Makharoh, Constable J K Marak and constable D Sangma.East Garo Hills Deputy Commissioner Pravin Bakshi told PTI that additional police force and an Army team has been rushed to the area for combing operations."We are still awaiting information from the ground as to how the incident took place," he said over phone.

Militants ambush police patrol, kill three commandos, IBN Live News


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Militants ambush police patrol, kill three commandos*



> Shillong, Jun 4 (PTI) Suspected militants ambushed a police patrol vehicle, killing three commandos and seriously injuring two others this morning in Meghalaya's East Garo Hills district.
> 
> Heavily armed militants laid the ambush at around 6 am near Thapadarinchi, between Dagal and Mendipathar in the district.
> 
> Three Special Weapon And Tactics (SWAT) commandos were killed by the militants who snatched from them an AK rifle, one INSAS rifle, one carbine, three bullet-proof jackets and some ammunition from the patrol party, police said quoting initial reports.
> 
> Two SWAT commandos - constable G Momin and constable M Rymbai - sustained serious injuries in the attack and were rushed to a nearby hospital.
> 
> The deceased commandos were identified as Havaldar B Makharoh, Constable J K Marak and constable D Sangma.
> 
> East Garo Hills Deputy Commissioner Pravin Bakshi told PTI that additional police force and an Army team has been rushed to the area for combing operations.




fullstory


----------



## LURKER

^^ u seem very concerened that you are posting same news in two different threads 

http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-affairs/51262-indias-insurgency-problem-18.html#post1819492


----------



## bularab

I'm really surprised one of the best armies in the world can't handle guerillas armed with AK-47s and few RPGs


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

trojan_detected said:


> ^^ u seem very concerened that you are posting same news in two different threads
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-affairs/51262-indias-insurgency-problem-18.html#post1819492


 
very concerned indeed, sure why not 


alas it seems i confused the insurgency; this was done by Assamese nationalists not Chairman Maoists.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Naxalism is at city's doorsteps: Former top cop*



> MUMBAI: The Naxal movement, which used to be confined to Gadchiroli and Chandrapur, and later to Gondia and Nanded districts, has reached the doorsteps of the metropolis, due to the failure of the Congress-led Democratic Front government in tackling the problems of tribals.
> 
> Former director-general of police Arvind Inamdar on Monday expressed concern over the emergence of Naxalites in a big way in Thane and Pune. "Certainly, it's a matter of serious concern. Prima facie, the Naxalites seem to have succeeded in ensuring the support of tribals and intellectuals in urban areas. As a result of that, their movement is getting support in big cities," Inamdar told TOI.
> 
> In 1977, when Inamdar was Nagpur's deputy commissioner of police, he had nabbed Kondapalli Seetharamaiah, a top Naxal leader in those days and later in 1992, he had seized arms worth Rs 8 lakh from a Naxal sympathizer in that city.
> 
> 
> Inamdar pointed out that the naxals were now concentrating on urban areas. "It appears that their social networking is very strong, and as a result, they have been able to attract urban intellectuals," he said.
> 
> On the reasons for the growth of the Naxal movement, Inamdar said they had impressed upon the tribals that the government and industrialists were exploiting them. "It's a fact that they have been robbed of their livelihood. Their traditions and culture have been neglected. Therefore, they look to the Naxals for justice," he said.
> 
> Inamdar warned that if they join hands with terrorists and gangsters, it will be the worst-ever situation. "In the past, there were reports of naxals joining hands with the Liberation Tigers of Tamil Eelam ( LTTE). Then there were reports that there was a nexus (between them). If they join hands, it will be an alarming situation," he said.
> 
> Gadchiroli district collector Atul Patne, who has taken measures to bring the tribals into the mainstream, felt that more efforts were needed to ensure that villagers don't succumb to Naxal pressure. "We will have to put in more efforts, we will have to involve all sections of society," Patne said.



Naxalism is at city's doorsteps: Former top cop - Times Of India


----------



## LURKER

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> very concerned indeed, sure why not
> 
> 
> alas it seems i confused the insurgency; this was done by Assamese nationalists not Chairman Maoists.


 
save some of that concern for pakistan 

u need it more.


----------



## 53fd

*Police exchange fire with Maoists in Jharkhand:*

Jharkhand Police spokesperson S. N. Pradhan on June 4 said a brief encounter with the cadres of the Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) took place near Kochang village under Arki Police Station of Khunti District earlier in the evening. Pradhan said Maoists had gathered near Kochang village after which an anti-Maoist operation was launched. However, no casualty was reported from either side despite more than 200 rounds were fired from each side.

Separately, six Maoists, including a woman, who were arrested on June 3 for their foiled attempt to the loot SBI branch at Murhu in Khunti District on June 2, were forwarded to jail on June 4.

Meanwhile, Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) director general K. Vijay Kumar, spent an impromptu night with troopers at the remote Labhor camp in Maoist-infested Garu jungles of Latehar District on June 4 while making a surprise visit.

---------- Post added at 09:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 AM ----------

*Bomb recovered in Manipur:*

A Chinese made hand grenade was recovered from the residence of Chandramani, former Director Health services, in Thangmeiband Irom Leikai in Imphal West District on June 4, reports Kanglaonline. The grenade was later safely retrieved and defused


----------



## 53fd

*Centre advises Odisha not to post SPOs in Maoist areas:*

Orissadiary.com reports that the Union Ministry Home Affairs (MHA) has advised the Sates affected by the Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) including Odisha to refrain from posting Special Police Officers (SPO) as it is telling upon the efficiency and morale of the regular Police personnel. The Bureau of Police Research and Development working under the MHA, after meticulous survey in the Maoist-hit areas, has recommended to the ministry that the SPO not being trained are not aware of their legal limits and they often indulge in acts that tar the reputation of regular policemen, demoralising them. It also creates negative impression on the police administration. The Police also become dependent on them leading to slow-down in their efficiency. Disapproving the way some states are bent upon posting increased numbers of SPOs, the bureau has also recommended that they immediately refrain from such indiscriminate measures.


----------



## 53fd

*7 hurt, 8 houses, 2 trucks torched in clash*
Source: Hueiyen News Service

At least seven people were wounded as clashes between two groups of people of the same locality at Sangaiyumpham Chirapur in Thoubal district resurfaced today.

Eight houses and two tata trucks have also been burnt in the fresh clash that erupted this morning around 6.30 am.

The district administration has promulgated restrictions under section 144 of CrPC as tension was high in the area following the clash even though the situation has been put under control.

Police has been detailed to maintain public order in the area.

Local reports said that some group of people with stones and catapults attacked the house of Aribam Abocha where rites were being performed to mark the first death anniversary of his father.

Family members and relatives of Abocha reacted with deadly arms like DBBL guns, spears, arrows, machetes, etc.

and launched an attack.

A fierce fight ensued resulting in the burning down of houses and vehicles of both sides.

In the clash, seven people from both sides sustained injuries.

They were Aribam Salau Khan (27) son of Salim, Shiraj Ahmed (45) son of Usman, Md Harman (60), Md Tajiuddin (50), Md Tamijur (50), Makakmayum Riyash Khan (16) son of Abdulah, Md Wahidur Rehman (37) son of Late Laimu and Sereimayum Abdul Gafer (45) .

Among the injured persons, Salau Khan was hit by a bullet in the chest and was immediately evacuated to the Thoubal district hospital.

After his condition became critical, doctors referred him to the RIMS hospital.

Md Tamijur Rehman sustained DBBL bullet injuries in his belly and left cheek, he was discharged after being given treatment at the district hospital.

Four other injured persons, Riyash, Harman, Tamijuddin and Tamijur, were also discharged from the Thoubal district hospital after being given first aid whereas two others did not need medical attention as they sustained minor injuries.

In the clash, apart from house of Phundreimayum Sarjamad (50) being torched, a tata truck (MN05-2781) belonging to him was also set on fire.

The house of Nurjaman (50) and his tata truck (MNA-3515) were also damaged.

Others houses which were torched in the clash belonged to Leirak Bibi, Shiraj alias Haimu, Moirangmayum Mafijuddin, Atab Khan and Thambal.

A shop belonging to Muhamad Khan was also set afire.

A large contingent of Thoubal district headquarters led by SP K Jayenta rushed to the spot with fire fighters to douse the burning houses and vehicles.

Police resorted to firing several rounds in the air to control the fighting.

Troops of BSF and CRPF were also detailed in the area to control any untoward incident.

Additional fire tenders were called from Imphal to help douse the burning houses.

However, it was too late to save the houses.

MLA O Landhoni rushed to the spot and took stock of the situation.

She asked the security force to be alert to prevent violence in the area.

Meanwhile, the Thoubal district administration has detailed armed police personnel, paramilitary forces in the area to prevent fresh violent incidence, an officer said.

It may recalled that disagreement between two groups first surfaced on May 9 allegedly over sharing of the money gifted to them by minister Md Allaudin Khan.

The disagreement quickly turned into an ugly free-for-all confrontation with both sides resorting to sticks, stones and even licensed guns to attack each other leaving four injured.

The matter subsided after the minister called up the warring factions to his official quarter on the intervention of the Chief Minister.

The village where the fighting occurred is under Khangabok Assembly constituency from where O Landhoni was elected.


----------



## DV RULES

India should give attention toward internal threats more than external because these internal threat are real problems for Indian security & security of its strategic assets. This is an alarming situation for Indian government.


----------



## Indian Tiger

Hopefully Maoists will be eradicated completely..

http://www.defence.pk/forums/india-defence/113057-10-maoists-surrender.html


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

DV RULES said:


> India should give attention toward internal threats more than external because these internal threat are real problems for Indian security & security of its strategic assets. This is an alarming situation for Indian government.


 
PM Singh would agree hopefully, given his previous statements on the war/insurgency and the threat it poses to hindustan


----------



## 53fd

*Under construction school destroyed by Maoists:*

Chatra (Jharkhand), June 7 (PTI) An under-construction school was destroyed suspectedly by CPI (Maoists) in Koara village in naxal-affected Chatra district, police said today.

A group of Maoists arrived at the spot and destroyed the school building, which was being upgraded to a high school, late last night, Superintendent of Police Prabhat Kumar said.

The security personnel rushed to the spot and launched a combing operation in the area to track down the ultras, Kumar added. PTI


----------



## 53fd

*Four Chhattisgarh Armed Force personnel killed in Naxal attack:*

Raipur, June 9 (PTI) Naxals today opened indiscriminate fire near the camp of Chhattisgarh Armed Force in Naraynpur district, killing four jawans and leaving another injured.

Some jawans of the force were involved in their regular chores near the camp of the 16th battalion in Bharaghati village when the Naxals started firing at them, killing four jawans and leaving another injured, Ram Niwas (ADG) Naxal operations said.

After hearing the gunshots, jawans in the camp retaliated after which the Naxals fled from the spot.

Senior officials have left for the spot. PTI


----------



## 53fd

*10 people abducted in Tripura, Mizoram by rebels:*

At least 10 people, including two executives of an Assam-based private company, were abducted by tribal guerrillas in two separate incidents in Tripura and Mizoram, police said Wednesday. Three of the victims were released later.

Tripura's Dhalai district police chief G.K. Rao told IANS: &#8220;Militants of the outlawed NLFT (National Liberation Front of Tripura) abducted eight tribal villagers Wednesday from Kalyan Singh village. The rebels later released three of the captives.&#8221;

&#8220;The tribal villagers were abducted while they were working in a field on a hill top. We suspect the militants took them to Bangladesh,&#8221; the police official said over phone.

Rao rushed to the spot, 165 km from here, and launched a combing operation.

In a separate incident, two executives of an Assam-based private company were abducted Tuesday night by tribal guerrillas from north Mizoram, bordering Tripura and Assam.

&#8220;Armed rebels kidnapped project manager Premlal Dhiman, 48, and commercial manager Bajrang Lalbhurgi, 45, of Anupam Bricks and Concrete Industries Limited (ABCIL) from Meidum village in Kolasib district in Mizoram Tuesday night,&#8221; a Mizoram police spokesman told reporters in Aizawl.

&#8220;The ABCIL was engaged in road construction in Mizoram," he said.
He said no ransom had yet been demanded for the release of the two executives and no rebel group had claimed responsibility for the incident.

North Tripura Superintendent of Police L. Darlong told IANS over phone that there was no clue of any militant from Mizoram, along with the captives, hiding in Tripura.


----------



## 53fd

*KAAC Councillor shot dead by KPLT militants in Assam:*

Narendra Kiling, member of the Karbi Anglong Autonomous Council and a Congress youth leader, was shot dead by Karbi Peoples&#8217; Liberation Tiger (KPLT) militants at his residence in Diphu District on June 7, reports Nagaland Post. The militants also took away three service rifles and around 70 rounds of ammo from the home-guards. 

Meanwhile, the non-Dimasa tribal organizations of Dima Hasao District brought out a huge rally in Haflong, the headquarters of the southern Assam District, seeking bifurcation of the hill District on June 6, reports Times of India. Hundreds of tribals joined the rally, which was organized by the North Cachar Hills Indigenous Peoples Front (NCHIPF). The programme was supported by some other sister organizations of the NCHIPF. They demand bifurcation of the district into Dima Hasao and North Cachar Hill Districts.


----------



## salvage

Chattisgarh would be the first one to break away from the Union considering the lawless state of affairs prevalent there and a sense of social and economical deprivation amongst the citizens of Chattisgarh


----------



## 53fd

*Militants hurl grenades in Manipur:*

Imphal, June 9 (PTI) Unidentified militants hurled grenades at two houses in Manipur in connection with monetary demands, official sources said today.

The militants lobbed a powerful grenade at the house of a gram panchayat pradhan identified as N Ranjit (45) at Nachou area in Bishenpur district last evening. But the grenade failed to explode, the sources said. The militants also hurled a grenade at the house of senior accountant of industry department, Md Sanajaoba, at Lilong area in Thoubal district last evening. Both the grenades were defused by bomb experts of police department. PTI


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists kill villager:*

Aurangabad, Jun 9 (PTI) Armed maoists shot dead a villager Jagdishpur village in Bihar's Aurangabad district last night, police said.

Heavily-armed ultras raided the village and killed one Bihari Yadav, the police said. An old enmity was stated to be the reason behind the killing, they said.
A combing operation has been launched in the area to nab the ultras. PTI


----------



## 53fd

*Naxals kill 10 Indian security men:*

RAIPUR: In the second brazen attack in as many days, Naxals today blew up an anti-landmine vehicle, killing 10 security personnel in Chhattisgarh's Dantewada district. 

The anti-landmine vehicle of the security forces was approaching a bridge near Gatan village when the Naxals triggered a powerful blast and opened indiscriminate fire on them, police said. 

Seven Special Police Officers (SPO) and three police jawans were killed when their vehicle was tossed in the air by the powerful blast, they said. 

Three of the injured have been rushed to a hospital in Bastar district headquarter. 

The Naxals had yesterday opened indiscriminate fire near the camp of Chhattisgarh Armed Force in Naraynpur district, killing four jawans and leaving another injured.

Naxals blow up anti-landmine vehicle, 10 security men dead - The Times of India


----------



## MZUBAIR

Quite same sitituation as in Pakistan....
But the difference is that the local people of India supporting them whereas in Pakistan opposing terrorists

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

bilalhaider said:


> *Naxals kill 10 Indian security men:*
> 
> RAIPUR: In the second brazen attack in as many days, Naxals today blew up an anti-landmine vehicle, killing 10 security personnel in Chhattisgarh's Dantewada district.
> 
> The anti-landmine vehicle of the security forces was approaching a bridge near Gatan village when the Naxals triggered a powerful blast and opened indiscriminate fire on them, police said.
> 
> Seven Special Police Officers (SPO) and three police jawans were killed when their vehicle was tossed in the air by the powerful blast, they said.
> 
> Three of the injured have been rushed to a hospital in Bastar district headquarter.
> 
> The Naxals had yesterday opened indiscriminate fire near the camp of Chhattisgarh Armed Force in Naraynpur district, killing four jawans and leaving another injured.
> 
> Naxals blow up anti-landmine vehicle, 10 security men dead - The Times of India



Very brazen attack.. RIP to the dead

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dance

MZUBAIR said:


> Quite same sitituation as in Pakistan....


 
Yup.

Except for some reason the things mentioned in this thread barely get international coverage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dance

*Maoists kill five cops​*
Five security personnel of the Chhattisgarh Armed Force (CAF) were killed in a pre-dawn Maoist attack near their camp on Narayanpur-Orchha road, about 20 kilometres from the district headquarters of Narayanpur district in the tribal Bastar region of Chhattisgarh.

The Maoists resorted to their usual tactics and waited behind the bushes some distance away from the CAF camp, which was set up during the recent Lok Sabha by-election. The five security personnel were attacked when they went to the fields early morning as there are no toilet facilities within the camp, police sources said.

The rebels fired at the security personnel, killing four of them on the spot. The fifth constable succumbed to his injuries while being taken to the district hospital. The victims have been identified as head constable Santosh Sahare, constables Chandan Singh, Tarachand, Rajendra Diwan and Santosh Kumar Yadav.

The police said the rebels took away an AK 47 assault rifle and an SLR from the policemen, who belonged to the 16th battalion of the Chhattisgarh Armed Force.

The absence of toilet facilities in the police stations and camps of security personnel in the tribal areas of Bastar and other Naxal areas of Rajnandgaon, bordering Gadchiroli in Maharashtra, has become a security hazard. Normally, the security personnel go out to the fields early in the morning, with one of two armed personnel accompanying them.

These security personnel turn out to be easy targets as the Maoists attack them and then take away their weapons.

A similar incident at Madanwada in Rajnandgaon district a few years ago had led to the massacre of 33 security personnel, including the then SP Vinod Kumar Choubey.

Maoists kill five cops - Indian Express


----------



## Rafi

RIP - to the poor soldiers, and these guys control up to a third of indian states, that is why indian PM said they are the biggest threat to their security.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Dance said:


> Yup.
> 
> Except for some reason the things mentioned in this thread barely get international coverage.


 
Oh i feel so sorry for you guys but you see there is a difference , 

Indian terrorists dont kill citizens of other countries. Indian terrorists dont travel to outside countries to kill their citizens , these maoists have seldom ever had the balls to venture outside the jungles and villages they live in and enter any city in their few states in which they operate . Also never has any indian agency been blamed by any country to collude with these terrorsists and never do any indians call these terrorists ghazis or anything like that like they do in Pakistan ( salman taseer).

All this unlike pakistan Where they everywhere , have some substantial public support ( taseer) , have covert support from Pakistani agencies ,have netered and attacked all major pakistani cities , have killed foreigners inside pakistan many times and have killed foreigners outside pakistan as well . 

More importantly Indian terrorists have not been able to derail indian growth rate while in Pakistan the economy has fallen on its face.

Hence proved , no comparison . No comparing a failed state to India , sorry if it makes you feel bad . you can always go back to cuckooland in denial.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

salvage said:


> Chattisgarh would be the first one to break away from the Union considering the lawless state of affairs prevalent there and a sense of social and economical deprivation amongst the citizens of Chattisgarh


 
travel to chattisgarh and see how many people support maoists there. Its only few tribals who support them and they are in minority. There is no separatist movement in chattisgarh , has never been . keep dreaming buddy .


----------



## Ammyy

MZUBAIR said:


> Quite same sitituation as in Pakistan....
> But the difference is that the *local people of India supporting them *



people here post any thing without even think about it, this is another example 

buddy I am belongs to Bhopal not very far from Chhattisgarh, I think you need some real knowledge about Naxals in India 



> whereas in Pakistan opposing terrorists


 
really 

51 per cent of Pakistanis sad over Osama's death: survey | World

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists kill two youths in Maharashtra:*

The Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) cadres beheaded two youths abducted from different villages in Chamorshi block of Gadchiroli District late in the night of June 9, reports Times of India. Their dead bodies were found in the forest in Ghot area in the next morning. The victims were identified as Rakesh Kohi of Kadbi Tola village and Sharad Narote of Regdi village. Both the deceased youths were reportedly aspiring to join the Police as Special Police Officer (SPO). However, Gadchiroli Superintendent of Police refuted reports that the youths were planning to become SPOs, adds Indian Express.

---------- Post added at 09:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:03 PM ----------

*Maoists kill one person in Odisha:*

Cadres of the Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) killed one person, identified as Hrushikesh Pradhan of Sonepur District, in Redhamal village in Nuapada District on June 9 suspecting him to be a Police informer, reports Times of India. However, Nuapada Superintendent of Police (SP) Rajesh Pandit claimed that Hrusikesh was with the Maoists for sometime and had left them. "Hrusikesh went missing on June 6. There is missing report lodged with Ulunda Police Station. Maoists picked him from his village on some pretext, brought him to Nuapada and killed him", said the SP.


----------



## Zeeshan360

CPI is a political party . What rubbish u r posting .

While Maoists are naxalites , totally different and that too without source


----------



## 53fd

Zeeshan360 said:


> ]CPI is a political party [/B]. What rubbish u r posting .
> 
> While Maoists are naxalites , totally different and that too without source


 
Which makes thing even worse. Didn't you see the reason why they were beheaded?


----------



## Bang Galore

bilalhaider said:


> Which makes thing even worse. Didn't you see the reason why they were beheaded?


 
I think Zeeshan got the naxalites who use the name CPI-maoist confused with the CPI which is a political party.


----------



## Dance

nick_indian said:


> Oh i feel so sorry for you guys but you see there is a difference ,
> 
> Indian terrorists dont kill citizens of other countries. Indian terrorists dont travel to outside countries to kill their citizens , these maoists have seldom ever had the balls to venture outside the jungles and villages they live in and enter any city in their few states in which they operate . Also never has any indian agency been blamed by any country to collude with these terrorsists and never do any indians call these terrorists ghazis or anything like that like they do in Pakistan ( salman taseer).
> 
> All this unlike pakistan Where they everywhere , have some substantial public support ( taseer) , have covert support from Pakistani agencies ,have netered and attacked all major pakistani cities , have killed foreigners inside pakistan many times and have killed foreigners outside pakistan as well .
> 
> More importantly Indian terrorists have not been able to derail indian growth rate while in Pakistan the economy has fallen on its face.
> 
> Hence proved , no comparison . No comparing a failed state to India , sorry if it makes you feel bad . you can always go back to cuckooland in denial.


 
Sorry what were you trying to say? All I heard was bunch of BS. Maybe your nonsense would be better understood at bharat-ratshit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Dance said:


> Sorry what were you trying to say? All I heard was bunch of BS. Maybe your nonsense would be better understood at bharat-ratshit


 
Grab a dictionary and read again. If it still doesn't help don't worry , use google translator .


----------



## StingRoy

*Top Maoist leader arrested in Bihar*

Top Maoist leader Jagadish Yadav, more popularly known as Jagadish Master in Maoist circles, has been arrested by police in Gaya, Bihar.

Mr. Yadav is a member of the Maoist Central Committee and the Polit Bureau. He had also guided the Bihar Jharkhand Special Area Committee.

The arrest assumes significance as he is one of the senior most Maoist leaders in the country.

Mr. Yadav is also known as Praboth and Bhupesh.

It was only three weeks ago that three other central committee members, Varanasi Subramanyam, Jhantu Mukherjee and Vijay Kumar Arya, were arrested in Bihar.

With the latest arrest, the Maoist movement in Bihar would be severely affected, intelligence sources said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists exchange fire with Security Forces in Jharkhand:*

Ranchi Express reports that cadres of the Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) exchanged fire with the Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) for about an hour in Alipa village under Pratappur Police Station of Chatra District on June 12. 

Separately, a 23-year-old CPI-Maoist cadre, wanted in four cases of possession of illegal firearms and attack on Police officers, surrendered before the officer-in-charge of Bundu Police Station, reports Telegraph. 

Meanwhile, Director General of Police (DGP) Gauri Shankar Rath claimed that the Naxalite [Left-Wing Extremist] movement had weakened in Jharkhand in the recent times. Surrender of a large number of extremists bore testimony to this, he added. Speaking to the media Rath said the surrender policy of the Jharkhand Government was a huge success.


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists kill suspected Police informer in Odisha:
*
Telegraph reports that Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) cadres killed one person, identified as Bhima Kabasi (24), in Malkangiri District on June 13, suspecting him to be a Police informer. The bullet-riddled body of Kabasi was found in a forest near Chintalwada village in the Kalimela area, Additional Superintendent of Police U. S. Das said. Kabasi and three others had been abducted from nearby Pitakonda village to an unknown place by armed Maoists in the night of June 11, he said. Three of them were set free on June 12, while Kabasi's body was found this morning (June 13). The district is such that the police and the BSF, camping there for the anti-Maoist operation, cannot move without help of the informers. The policemen have been trying their best to protect the informers but the Maoists appear to be outsmarting them, said an officer.

Meanwhile, Maoist leader Azad was moved from the Nayagarh jail to the Jharpada jail.


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists kill youth in Maharashtra:*

IBN Live reports that a 24-year-old youth identified as Sundersha Alam was killed by a group of Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) cadres in Repanpalli village in Chamorshi taluka (administrative division) in Gadchiroli District on June 13, suspecting him to be a Police informer


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists kill villager in Bihar:*

The Hindu reports that armed cadres of the Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) killed a villager, identified as Javed Ansari (32), whom they had abducted from Nimatand village on June 11, and dumped the body at Salaiya village in Jamui District on June 13. The Police recovered a leaflet near the body in which Maoists claimed responsibility of the killing for his reported involvement in seeking extortion in the name of Maoists.

Meanwhile, the Bihar Police arrested Jagdish Yadav, a top politburo member of the Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist), from a clinic at Guraru Bazaar in Gaya District in the night of June 12, reports The Hindu. Yadav was being treated in the clinic. Known by aliases such as Jagdish Master, Akhileshji and Prabhatji, 70-year-old Yadav was a member of the Maoist Central Committee between 1996 and 2004 and had been a politburo member since then, overseeing major operations in Bihar, Jharkhand and Andhra Pradesh. Police sources said Yadav was a big fish in the Maoist pecking order, ranking just below Ganapathy and Kishan. An absconder since 1972, he was wanted for a landlord's murder in Aurangabad after a class war ensued between two factions. Carrying a reward of INR 300,000 on his head, Yadav has been involved in several major Naxal operations in Orissa, Bihar and Chhattisgarh. The sources said he was wanted in two cases by the Andhra Pradesh Police, eight by the Jharkhand Police and 14 cases by the Bihar Police, including the Lakhisarai Police hostage case of 2010. A resident of Gamhariya village in Aurangabad District, Yadav played a key role in overseeing the merger of the People's War Group (PWG) and the Maoist Communist Centre (MCC) in October 2004.


----------



## 53fd

*Army jawan killed in landmine blast in J and K:*

Nashik, Jun 15 (PTI) An 22-year-old army jawan was killed in a landmine blast in Jammu and Kashmir's Naushera region on Monday, family sources said today.

The deceased Ganeshshyam Govind was a resident of Ajang-Vadel village in Malegaon taluka. His body will be brought to his native place for funeral tomorrow, they said. PTI

---------- Post added at 12:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:12 AM ----------

*One shot dead in Manipur:*

Imphal, June 15 (PTI) One person was today shot dead by some unidentified assailants in Imphal west district of Manipur, officials said.
Huidrom Jotin Singh (48) was gunned down at his house, about 50 km from here, they said. The motive behind the killing was not immediately known, they said, adding that no individual or group has claimed responsibility so far. PTI

---------- Post added at 12:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:13 AM ----------

*Naxals shoot CPI worker, trigger landmine blast in Dantewada:*

Raipur, Jun 15 (PTI) Alleged Naxals shot a worker of Communist Party of India and triggered a landmine blast in which two CRPF jawans were injured, in Dantewada district of Chhattisgarh.

All three of them have been admitted to hospital. District police authorities told PTI that Naxals attacked Chhotebedma village in Kuakonda station jurisdiction in the district last night, and shot Mudararam Sodhi (65), a worker of CPI and elder brother of a former MLA Nandram Sodhi.
Naxals, before shooting Sodhi outside his house, alleged that he was a police informer.
After learning about the incident, CRPF and police personnel visited the village this morning and sent Sodhi to hospital. However, when they were returning, Naxals triggered a landmine blast between Palnar and Kuakonda, authorities said.
Two jawans of CRPF's 111th battalion were injured seriously in the blast, they said.
Senior CPI leader, C R Bakshi condemned the attack. He said that according to his information, some 30 Naxals had raided the village. They beat up some locals, before shooting Sodhi. PTI


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists attack railway station and police station in Bihar:
*
Gaya (Bihar), June 16 (PTI) Suspected Maoist guerrillas today set fire to a railway station, attacked a police station and blew up six mobile phone towers of private telecom companies at different places to enforce 24-hour bandh to protest the arrest of their central committee leader Jagdish Master alias Jagdish Yadav in Bihar's Gaya district.

"Maoists attacked Kothi police station and blasted six mobile phone towers at different places to enforce the bandh called by the ultras," City Superintendent of Police Ratnamani Sanjeev said.
"Heavily armed Maoist cadre attacked the police station early today but alert policemen fired 150 rounds to chase them away," he said adding that no casualty was reported in the exchange of fire between the securitymen and Maoists.
According to a report from Jehanabad, over 25 ultras stormed Nadaul railway station on Patna-Gaya section of East Central Railway, held the railway employees including a station master captive for some time and torched the booking counter, files and control panel.
The train services in the route was disrupted for more than 4 hours and resumed this morning after repair, sources said. The ultras blasted two mobile phone towers at Imamganj bazzar in Gaya district, the police said. Maoists also blew up two towers one at Diburiya and another in Dobhi, Sanjeev said.
A combing operation has been launched in the area to arrest the ultras. Maoists have called 24-hour shut down in Bihar, Jharkhand and Chhattisgarh to protest against the arrest of their leader Jagdish Master.
The top Maoists leader, carrying a cash reward of Rs 2 lakh on his head was arrested from Gurua in Gaya district a couple of days ago. PTI

---------- Post added at 12:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:21 AM ----------

*Maoists damage slabs under tracks during shutdown:*

Medininagar (Jharkhand), June 16 (PTI) Maoists damaged some slabs under railway tracks and torched a generator set of a private mobile tower in Palamau district as the banned outfit began its 24-hour shutdown in Jharkhand, Bihar and north Chhattisgarh at midnight.
"The Maoists tried to blast the tracks, but only two slabs of the tracks got damaged near Mohammad Ganj Railway Station. It was repaired within 15 minutes in the early hours and railway services continued normally with police patrolling," Palamau district police chief Anup T Mathew told reporters here.
He said the Maoists also set fire to the generator of a mobile tower of a private telecom company in the same area. The Maoists have called the shutdown in the three states to protest the recent arrest of its politburo member Jagdish Master in Bihar.
Several long-route buses and trucks have withdrawn services to prevent any untoward incident as national highways touch several Maoist pockets in Jharkhand, according to reports.
Adequate police deployment at strategic locations have been made to thwart Maoist violence, the police said. PTI


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists Burn construction materials,trucks:*

Gaya/Sheohar, June 17 (PTI) Armed Maoists burned down an office of Bihar State Bridge Construction Corporation (BSBCC) at Sheohar and two trucks at Gaya district in Bihar at the fag end of a 24-hour shut down that ended midnight last night.

Police said today over 50 ultras raided BSBCC office at Kannuani village at around 11.30 pm last night and set fire to the construction materials stored there after pulling out the labourers sleeping there.
No casualty was reported in the attack, the police said. In Gaya, armed naxalites burnt two trucks at Kathak Bigha village at about the city, city superintendent of police Ratnamani Sanjeev said.
Maoists had blasted six mobile phone towers of private telecom operators and attacked Kathi police station in Gaya district yesterday. They had also attacked Nadaul Railway station in Janhanabad District and burnt computers, furniture and ticket counter, besides the control panel.
The shut down was called by the Maoists in Bihar, Jharkhand and Chhattisgarh to protest the arrest of their leader Jagdish Master alias Jagdish Yadav.
The top Maoists leader, carrying a cash reward of Rs 2 lakh on his head, was arrested from Gurua in Gaya district three days ago. PTI


----------



## 53fd

*Major tragedy averted; powerful bomb found inside train:*

Guwahati, Jun 17 (PTI) A major tragedy was today averted when a powerful bomb was found by the Railway Police inside a compartment of a packed Kachenjunga Express during a routine search after its arrival at the railway station near here. Police suspect the hand of various anti-peace talk militant groups in Assam which could have been planning to attack trains.
A high alert has been sounded across the state following the detection of the powerful bomb which was a programmable time device (PTD) weighing 4 to 5 kgs and it could have caused a major explosion, GRP sources said. They said the personnel on duty in the Sealdah-Guwahati train noticed an unattended small, but heavy bag on empty seat no. 22 in S-5 reserved coach at Kamakhya railway station near Guwahati.
"As nobody claimed the bag at Guwahati railway station, where the train arrived at 5.20 AM, the GRP personnel suspecting it to be a bomb evacuated about 1,100 passengers on board it and the crowded platform," they said. They immediately informed the bomb disposal squad, whose personnel rushed to the spot and covered the suspicious bag with a safety blanket.
Inside the bag was a steel milk can containing a programmable time device, four detonators, four kg of explosives, sand and splinters, police sources said.
"It was due to the alertness of the railway police men that a major tragedy was averted today," Bhaskar Jyoti Mahanta, IGP (Law and Order), said.
"The GRP did very good work in saving so many lives," he said. (More) PTI


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists blow up school building in Garhwa:*

Garhwa (Jharkhand), June 18 (PTI) Maoists blew up a school building in Garhwa district's Keta village, police said today.

About fifty rebels stuffed explosives inside the building last night and triggered the blast, damaging three-fourth of the Lohia-Samata High School.
There was no loss of life, police said. The Maoists had planned to blast the school during their 24-hour shutdown in Jharkhand, Bihar and North Chhatisgarh on Thursday, but alert security forces had foiled their attempt that day. PTI


----------



## alphamale

@ bilalhaider, dude what type of news are u posting????????? in ur over obsession u are posting every little news like Maoists exchanged fire with forces, attacked railway stations & police stations, damaged slabs,tracks, construction materials etc etc etc. what is this????? tomorrow u'll post what Maoists ate, pissed or passed. if there is any casualty then that news is understandable but ur posting daily routines of Maoists.


----------



## Zeeshan360

Bilalhaiter , have u put some RSS feeds on Maoists news . 

Thanks to u this thread is alive


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists kill one:*


Gaya, Jun 22 (PTI) Suspected naxalites shot dead a villager at Maigra village in Bihar's Gaya district, City Superintendent of Police Ratna Mani Sanjiv said.

Four motorcycle-borne ultras raided the village and shot dead Arvind Kumar, husband of village head Mamata Kumari in broad daylight, Sanjiv said.
Old enmity was stated to be the reason behind the killing, he said adding raids were on in the area to nab the culprits. PTI


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists kill a former sarpanch in Bihar:*

Times of India reports that six heavily armed motorcycle-borne cadres of the Communist party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) killed Arvind Kumar, a former sarpanch (president of panchayat, the village level local self-Government institution) of the Sewra panchayat in Magra village under Dumaria Police Station in Gaya District on June 22. Angry villagers upset over the alleged failure of the Central Reserve Police Force to make instant response and follow the motorcycle-borne Maoists, set ablaze a pay loader engaged in road construction work in the area. The villagers also forced shopkeepers to down their shutters and blocked traffic on the State Highway linking the Dumaria block (administrative division) with the District Headquarters. 

Meanwhile, three Maoists were arrested from Sojanna village in Nalanda District in the night of June 21, reports Samay Live. Assistant Superintendent of Police (ASP) Saurabh Kumar Sah said Police raided the village and arrested Sobhi Yadav, Karu Yadav and Mani Yadav. The three arrestees were reportedly involved in several operations carried out by the Maoists in Bihar and Jharkhand, the ASP said.


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists in Bihar set ablaze construction company's mixing plant:*

IBN Live reports that the Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) cadres set ablaze mixing plant of a construction company at Chorwa village in East Champaran District in the night of June 22. Tyres of truck, dumper, AC wiring and other equipment worth INR one million were destroyed in the incident. The Maoists left some literature citing the company's failure to pay 'levy' to the local (CPI-Maoist) as the reason behind the arson, Superintendent of Police Ganesh Kumar said.

---------- Post added at 11:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:55 PM ----------

*Landmines recovered in West Bengal:*

IANS reports that two landmines suspected to be planted by the Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) cadres were found in the Simulpal area under Belpahari Police Station of West Midnapore District on June 23. The explosives were later defused.


----------



## 53fd

*6 injured as militants attack police station in JK:*

Srinagar, June 24 (PTI) Six people, including a policeman, were today injured in a grenade attack by militants on Sopore police station in Jammu and Kashmir's Baramulla district, officials said.

Militants hurled a grenade towards the Sopore police station, 52 km from here, at around 12.30 pm, they said.

The grenade exploded in the premises of the police station, officials said, adding that five civilians and a head constable of the telecommunication wing were injured in the incident.

The injured were rushed to a nearby hospital, they said.

The civilians had gone to the police station to meet a detenue, the officials said.

No militant outfit has claimed responsibility for the attack so far. PTI


----------



## 53fd

*Twin naxal attacks in Chhattisgarh, 5 securitymen killed:*

Maoists on Sunday blew up a police vehicle in a landmine blast and ambushed BSF personnel killing five securitymen and injuring six others in two separate attacks in Dantewada and Kanker districts of Chhattisgarh.

"Ultras blew up a Bolero (SUV) in a landmine blast near Kirandul, 6 km from Raipur, in Dantewada district on Sunday evening. Three policemen were killed and an equal number were injured," ADG (Naxal operation) Ramnivas told PTI. One policeman was reported missing.

Additional police forces have been rushed to the spot after the blast and search operation started in the area, he added.

Earlier in the day, two BSF jawans were killed and three injured in the naxal ambush in Kanker district.

SP Kanker Rahul Bhagat told PTI on phone that a joint patrolling team of the BSF and the district police from Koylibeda, was ambushed near Sulangi village by around 150 naxals in which two BSF jawans - a head constable and a constable - were killed on the spot while three others, including a special police officer, were injured.

One naxal, suspected to be a commander-level officer as he was wearing a cap with insignia, was killed in the retaliatory fire by the jawans, the SP said, adding that the security personnel had recovered a .303 rifle and two IEDs from the spot of the incident.

The district police chief also said the security personnel had claimed that the ultras dragged to safety around ten of their comrades hit by police bullets.

Bhagat also said additional police force had been rushed to the spot and the injured are being shifted to hospital.


----------



## Ignited Mind

bilalhaider said:


> *6 injured as militants attack police station in JK:*
> 
> Srinagar, June 24 (PTI) Six people, including a policeman, were today injured in a grenade attack by militants on Sopore police station in Jammu and Kashmir's Baramulla district, officials said.
> 
> Militants hurled a grenade towards the Sopore police station, 52 km from here, at around 12.30 pm, they said.
> 
> The grenade exploded in the premises of the police station, officials said, adding that five civilians and a head constable of the telecommunication wing were injured in the incident.
> 
> The injured were rushed to a nearby hospital, they said.
> 
> The civilians had gone to the police station to meet a detenue, the officials said.
> 
> No militant outfit has claimed responsibility for the attack so far. PTI


 
WoW! Do maoists are active in J&K too?

Amazing.


----------



## pakdefender

In a seperate incident Maoists kill six police in central India

*Maoists kill six police in central India*

RAIPUR, India: Suspected Maoist militants killed six policemen in two separate attacks in the central Indian state of Chhattisgarh, police said Monday.

Eight fighters with the ultra-leftist militants, who are entrenched deep in jungles across a swathe of northern and eastern India, were also killed, senior police officer T.J. Long Kumer told AFP.

In one incident, four policemen died when their vehicle hit a landmine in the rich iron ore area of Kirandul, 415 kilometres from the state capital Raipur.

Also on Sunday, militants ambushed a police party conducting a search operation in a dense forest area.

Violence by Maoist militants in India rose in 2010, leaving a record 1,169 people dead, the latest federal government figures show.

The Maoist movement, which began in 1967, feeds off land disputes, police brutality and corruption, and is strongest in the poorest and most deprived areas of India, many of which are rich in natural resources.

Prime Minister Manmohan Singh has called the insurgency Indias main internal security threat.

Maoists kill six police in central India | World | DAWN.COM

RIP to the dead


----------



## 53fd

*Government employee shot dead by militants:*

Srinagar, June 27 (PTI) A government employee was today shot dead allegedly by suspected militants in a forest area in Ganderbal district, officials said.

Mohammad Yaqoob Kasana (29), working as a helper in the Irrigation Department, was shot dead by militants in Najwan forest area of Kangan, 50 kms from here, on Srinagar-Leh national highway, they said.

It was not immediately known why Kasana was hot dead by the militants.

No militant outfit has so far claimed responsibility for the incident. PTI


----------



## 53fd

*2 Border Security Force (BSF) jawans killed, 3 injured by Naxals:*

Raipur, June 26 (PTI) Two Border Security Force (BSF) jawans were today killed and three others injured in a Naxal ambush in Kanker district of Chhattisgarh, a top police official said, adding an ultra was also gunned down in the incident.

Kanker district Superintendent of Police Rahul Bhagat told PTI on phone that a joint patrolling team of the BSF and the district police from Koylibeda was ambushed near Sulangi village by around 150 naxals in which two BSF jawans--a head constable and a constable--were killed on the spot while three others, including a special police officer, were injured.

Bhagat said a naxal, suspected to be a commander-level officer, as he was wearing a cap with insignia, was killed in the retaliatory fire by the jawans, adding that the security personnel had recovered a 303 rifle and two IEDs from the spot of the incident.

The district police chief also said the security personnel had claimed that the ultras took away around ten of their comrades who were hit by the police bullets. Bhagat also informed that additional police force had been rushed to the spot and the injured are being shifted to hospital. PTI


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists slit throat of person in kangaroo court:*

Koraput (Orissa), Jun 26 (PTI) Maoists killed a man by slitting his throat at a 'kangaroo court' in Orissa's Koraput district holding him guilty of passing on information to the police.

The body of the victim named Sapaura Sirika, who had been missing from his village since Friday night, was found in a pool of blood at Kalam-Jhadipada chowk, about 90 km from here yesterday, police said today. Quoting a letter purportedly written by Maoists and found from the spot by villagers, police said the ultras claimed to have punished him at a Kangaroo court (people's court) as he was a "police informer".

Sirika was also held responsible for a police-Maoist encounter that took place in a dense forest in Narayanpatna area last year. The red rebels slit the throat of Sirika with a sharp-edged weapon after tying his hands at the back. PTI


----------



## 53fd

*Threat from National Democratic Front of Bodoland (NDFB):*

Siliguri, June 26 (PTI) Security agencies were continuing checking and frisking operation at New Jalpaiguri railway station which remained on high alert today in the wake of a specific threat from National Democratic Front of Bodoland (NDFB).

Area Railway Manager (ARM) of NJP Partha Sarathi Sel told PTI that army personnel, along with GRP and RPF and bomb detection squad were jointly continuing search operation since last night with help of sniffer dogs.

Every train compartment was now being checked thoroughly and the entire railway station put under security surveillance, the ARM said.

According to a railway security source, NDFB activists conspired to blow up the busy railway station of north-east region to avenge the recent death of three activists in police firing in Kokrajhar along the Assam-West Bengal.

The Superintendent of Railway Police Jayanta Paul, however, said security forces remained alert in and around the station complex and hence the passengers need not get panicky.

RPF had recently recovered a bomb from a stationary passenger train in Guwahati station, which was suspected to be planted by the NDFB militants. PTI


----------



## 53fd

*Naxals kill youth in Gadchiroli:*

Nagpur, Jun 26 (PTI) Suspected naxals today shot dead a youth for allegedly being a police informer in the naxal-infested district of Gadchiroli, police said.

The deceased, identified as Shrikant Telange (32), was killed by some Red ultras in Ubapli in Dhanora tehsil, they said.

This is the second incident of alleged naxal violence in the past two days. Four unidentified persons, suspected to be the ultras, had yesterday killed one Ramchandra Bahirwar(55) in the district limits. PTI


----------



## 53fd

*Four landmines defused:*

Chaibasa (Jharkhand), June 25 TI: Security personnel today detected and defused four landmines at Hatnaburu in Maoist-hit West Singhbhum district.

The landmines, weighing an average 15 kg each, were planted in four different places under a kutcha road deep inside Saranda forest targeting the security personnel, superintendent of police A K Singh said.

The recovery was made when the security personnel, including district police force were on long-range patrolling in the forest, he added. PTI


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists kill two civilians in Maharashtra:*

Hindustan Times reports that a former deputy sarpanch (deputy chief of gram panchayat, the village level local self-Government institution), also a road contractor, was killed by Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) cadres at Murumgaon, bordering Chhattisgarh in Gadchiroli District in the afternoon of June 25. According to reports, a group of Maoists stormed the residence of Ramchandra Bahirwar (58) and called him outside to talk. There ensued a heated exchange of words between them that led the Maoists gunning him down.

Separately, suspected Maoists killed a youth identified as Shrikant Telange (32), for allegedly being a Police informer in Ubapli in Dhanora tehsil (revenue unit) in the District on June 26, reports DNA.


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists kill one person in Odisha:*

The Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) cadres killed a person by slitting his throat at a 'kangaroo court' in Koraput District on June 25, holding him guilty of passing on information to the Police, reports IBN Live. The body of the victim named Sapaura Sirika, who had been missing from his village since June 24, was found in a pool of blood at Kalam-Jhadipada chowk, about 90 kilometres from the District on June 25. Quoting a letter purportedly written by Maoists and found from the spot by villagers, Police said the Maoists claimed to have punished him at a &#8216;Kangaroo court&#8217; as he was a Police informer. Sirika was also held responsible for a Police-Maoist encounter that took place in a dense forest in Narayanpatna area last year [2010]. 

Meanwhile, four Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) cadres including two women cadres surrendered in front of Superintendent of Police (SP) Deepak Kumar in Jajpur District on June 25 reports Orissadiary.com. All the surrendered Maoists have been identified as Suru alias Usha Palea (20), Laxmi alias Sambari Hessa (20) Bikram alias Jaysingh Gagarai (20) and Ramesh Gagarai (18) of Baligotha village under Kalinga Nagar Police Station of Jajpur District, the SP said.


----------



## IBRIS

bilalhaider said:


> *Four landmines defused:*
> 
> Chaibasa (Jharkhand), June 25 TI: Security personnel today detected and defused four landmines at Hatnaburu in Maoist-hit West Singhbhum district.
> 
> The landmines, weighing an average 15 kg each, were planted in four different places under a kutcha road deep inside Saranda forest targeting the security personnel, superintendent of police A K Singh said.
> 
> The recovery was made when the security personnel, including district police force were on long-range patrolling in the forest, he added. PTI


 
These people are sent to far eastern border of Burma and chinese border to receive training from our far eastern neighbors in a hurry that they can't even fulfill their goals efficiently. Poor rookies are too afraid of drones spotting them.


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists set ablaze vehicles in Jharkhand:*

IBNLive reports that suspected cadres of the Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) set ablaze to a tanker and another vehicle of a Kolkata-based construction company at Dhabatand in Giridih District on June 27 for allegedly refusing to pay extortion, Police said. The construction company, which has been laying road between Giridih-Dumri, had refused to pay extortion, sources said.

Meanwhile, Maoists have threatened to kill 40 people to take revenge for the death penalty awarded last week to four of their comrades by a Giridih court, Police said.

Separately, Director General of Police G. S. Rath said that opium cultivation in the State is being done under the patronage of Maoists.

---------- Post added at 05:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:55 AM ----------

*Number of Police personnel killed in Naxal attack in Chhattisgarh rises to four:*

Chhattisgarh Additional Director General of Police (Naxal Operation) Ramniwas said that the number of victims in the landmine blast triggered by the Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) on June 26, in which a Police vehicle was blown up at Kirandul and Palnar in Dantewada District, has gone up to four, reports IBNLive. In addition to the fatalities, four persons, including three policemen, are undergoing medical treatment at a hospital presently, they said.

Further, at least seven live bombs were found on June 27 by a joint search team of the Border Security Force (BSF) and the Chhattisgarh Police in Kanker District, reports IANS.

Meanwhile, rejecting President Pratibha Patil&#8217;s call for peace talks, Maoists announced a &#8216;protest week&#8217; from July 4 in Chhattisgarh, Andhra Pradesh, and Maharashtra and on the Andhra-Odisha Border (AOB), demanding immediate scrapping of the Army training school being set up in the foothills of Abujmarh in Bastar. In two separate statements issued ON June 26, CPI-Maoist central committee spokesman Abhay said the President&#8217;s call to Maoists to come forward for peace talks came at a time when a battalion-strong Army have already been sent in with the intention to involve them in the so-called operation green hunt. Such a proposal for talks comes when Governments and corporates have entered into memoranda of understanding (MOUs) to exploit vast mineral wealth in the region and security forces are unleashing terror and committing atrocities on the poor in tribal areas,&#8221; he alleged, adding that Maoist leader Azad &#8213; who had initiated a process for peace talks with the Government &#8213; was killed in a fake encounter. Maoists appealed to the people to impress upon the President to call off ongoing operations and withdraw the paramilitary forces from the tribal areas. They also want the Army training centre scrapped, as well as all MOUs and the land acquisition process. &#8220;If the governments accept these demands, Maoists will stop the counter violence,&#8221; the Maoist spokesman said.


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists kill former cadre in Jharkhand:*

IBNLive reports that Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) cadres shot dead a former top-ranked cadre for snapping ties with the outfit in Giridih District, Police said on June 28. "The bullet-ridden body of Sunil Munda, who was in the Maoist firing squad led by the outfit''s Suresh, was recovered this morning [June 28] at Madhuban More between Giridih-Dumri road," Superintendent of Police, A. V. Homkar, told reporters. Munda had moved away from the CPI-Maoist following a dispute over distribution of extortion money in the ranks of the Maoists, he added.

Meanwhile, the Combat Battalion for Resolute Action (CoBRA) of the Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) destroyed two Maoist camps in a combing operation at the Saranda forest in West Singhbhum District, reports Times of India.


----------



## 53fd

*Researcher studying Naxals goes missing in Bihar:*

A young researcher studying the Naxal [Left Wing Extremism] movement in Bihar has gone missing with her guide from the Jamui District, Police officials said, according to The Hindu. Juhi Kumari, who hails from Bangalore, went missing on June 29, along with her aide Pradip Dass, when on the way to the Jamui Railway Station to catch a train for Bangalore, said Jamui Superintendent of Police Raj Narain Singh.


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists torch 3 vehicles:*

Giridih (Jharkhand), June 29 (PTI) Suspected Maoists torched three vehicles of a contractor near Parasanath Railway station in Giridih district, police said today. A road roller and two tractors were partially damaged when the suspected Maoists set fire to the vehicles last night.

The contractor was given the tender to lay road between Rangamati and Chenpur, police said adding refusal to pay extortion could be the reason behind the arson. PTI


----------



## 53fd

*Firing near police outpost in Meghalaya:*

Shillong, Jun 29 (PTI) A heavy exchange of fire was reported between security forces and suspected Garo militants who apparently targeted a police outpost in Meghalaya's East Garo Hills district, police said today. Around 10 to 12 cadres of the Garo National Liberation Army started firing near Dobu police outpost, not far from the district headquarter town of Williamnagar, and engaged the security men who retaliated for over a couple of hours.

*The firing from the militants was intermediate and it went on for three to four hours since last midnight. *"Though they seemed to target the outpost, no bullet marks were found on the walls of the outpost," a senior police official said.

However, there was no casualty in the firing. A combing operation was launched in and around the area after the incident, officials said. PTI


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists express solidarity with Posco movement:*

Kolkata Jun 28 (PTI) The Maoists today alleged that the Orissa government and the Centre had violated norms of the Union Environment ministry for the Posco project and expressed solidarity with those agitating against it.

"Fact finding by the Saxena committee and the Meena Gupta committee has proved the existence of forest rights. But the FRA (Forest Rights Act) is not implemented by the state government in the area," a press release by Maoists national spokesperson Abhay, on behalf of it central committee said.

"CPI (Maoist) hails the people of Orissa who are determined to stop the much-touted 52,000 crore 'biggest foreign direct investment' in India and declares its full support and solidarity for them," it said.

It alleged that the Centre and the Orissa government disrespected the resolution of more than 65 per cent of villagers who participated in the palli sabhas of Dhinkia and Govindpur panchayats which unequivocally rejected the proposal for diversion of land.

It asked the government to 'stop intimidating the people', halt land acquisition for Posco and withdraw the police and paramilitary forces from the project area in Orissa's Jagatsinghpur district.

"The overwhelming majority of this country&#8217;s population is rejecting the profit-centric, pro-imperialist development model and embracing the people-centric, pro-people development model," the release added. PTI


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists torch dumpers in Jharkhand:*

Lohardaga (Jharkhand), July 1 (PTI) Suspected Maoists torched four dumpers and two road cutting machines of a private company in Lohardaga district in Jharkhand, the police said today.

A group of Maoist cadre set fire to the dumpers and the machines of a private company at Pakhar village of the district last night," Superintendent of Police Asim Vikrant Minz told PTI here.

A note left by the rebels claimed that the vehicles were set ablaze as "the people's issues in the village are not being addressed", he said. PTI


----------



## Areesh

> A recent raid of a Maoist campsite in Chhattisgarh&#8217;s coal-rich Raigarh district has prompted speculation that the guerilla force is seeking to expand its operations in the State&#8217;s northern districts. While no casualties were reported by either side, the police claim to have recovered improvised explosive devices (IED), Maoist literature, and food supplies from the camp site.
> 
> While Raigarh has no history of Maoist violence, the rapid expansion of thermal power projects and coal mines has resulted in large-scale land acquisition and displacement of tribal and non-tribal populations. Police sources said the Maoists could seek to tap into tribal unrest and demand protection levies from private corporations to finance their battle against the State.
> 
> The Communist Party of India (Maoist) is a banned insurgent group committed to the overthrow of the Indian state through armed revolution.
> 
> &#8220;A joint team of the Chhattisgarh Armed Force and the STF [Special Task Force] raided a Maoist camp in the Gumerda forests near the Orissa border in the early hours of Tuesday morning,&#8221; said Raigarh Superintendent of Police, Rahul Sharma. Mr. Sharma said a team of 25 to 30 Maoist fighters had crossed over from Orissa&#8217;s Bargarh district on a reconnaissance patrol when they were accosted by the police.
> 
> *Divisional committee*
> 
> The sources said the party had recently formed a Bargarh-Mahasamund Divisional Committee that reports to the larger Dandakaranya Special Zonal Committee (DKSZC). With operations in Chhattisgarh&#8217;s five southern districts and parts of the Gadchiroli district in Maharasthra, the DKSZC is one of the most active Maoist divisions; its cadres have killed *55 *policemen this year in Chhattisgarh.
> 
> &#8220;The Maoists are trying to set up a corridor to move freely between Bastar [South Chhattisgarh] and the districts of Raigarh and Mahasamund via Bargarh in Orissa,&#8221; said Mr. Sharma, &#8220;However, better connectivity, roads and infrastructure in Raigarh [compared to Bastar] will make it difficult to expand [Maoist] operations here.&#8221;
> 
> Mr. Sharma said the guerillas had been working on the &#8220;corridor&#8221; for some time now. In October last year, six Maoists were killed when the police ambushed a similar reconnaissance team in the neighbouring Mahasamund district.
> 
> *IED explosions *
> 
> All through summer, intelligence reports from Andhra Pradesh and Chhattisgarh have spoken of a possibility of Maoist cadres assembling in large numbers along the Orissa border and have warned of the possibility of a major attack. Instead, the guerillas unveiled a flurry of high-intensity IED explosions and ambushes that have resulted in 43 casualties in the month of June alone.
> 
> On June 13 this year, the Times of India reported that the Union Home Minister P. Chidambaram intended to deploy 5,000 additional central paramilitary forces along the Chhattisgarh-Orissa border. However, sources in the CRPF said that the composition and strength of the proposed force were yet to be decided.



&#8216;Maoists trying to establish Orissa-Chhattisgarh corridor&#8217;


----------



## Bhairava

Wow a live news feed seems to be going on here.


----------



## 53fd

*Activist shot dead by Maoists:*

Gumla (Jharkhand), Jun 30 (PTI) Suspected Maoists killed a self-styled area commander of the People's Liberation Front of India (PLFI), an ultra-left faction, at Kolambi-Dipatoli village in Gumla district, police said.

Chhotka Gop was visiting relatives yesterday and was confronted by armed men who opened fire when he tried to escape, they said.

CPI (Maoist) and PLFI were engaged in a turf war in Gumla district and it was being investigated whether the killers belonged to the rival faction, they added. PTI


----------



## 53fd

*One died, two injured in hand grenade attack:*

Kohima, June 30 (PTI) One person died and two others injured today when attackers threw a hand grenade at a shop near Assam Rifles Training Centre (ARTC) at Dimapur. The perpetrators threw the grenade on the shop on NH-29 opposite to ARTC at Arai Mile area on the outskirts of Dimapur.

Three persons inside the shop were injured but one died of his injuries in a hospital in the town.

Police suspected the attack might be a case of extortion involving either militants or criminals, which has taken a menacing proportion in Dimapur town in recent times. PTI


----------



## 53fd

*Three persons killed in Nagaland:*

Nagaland Post states that unidentified armed militants attacked Naga United village in Dimapur District on June 30 and killed two persons, besides injuring two others and setting ablaze 35 thatched houses. 

Meanwhile, one person, identified as one Niranjan Das (60), was killed and three others injured when unidentified militants lobbed an Improvised Explosive Device (IED) at a shop belonging to one Pankanj Jain at 3rd Mile in Dimapur District on June 30. Preliminary investigations revealed that the incident was a result of a clash between two factions of the Nationalist Socialist Council of Nagaland-Khaplang (NSCN-K) over &#8220;taxation&#8221;. Both factions were supposedly claiming legitimacy over illegal taxation.


----------



## 53fd

*Police constable injured as militants lob grenade at Police patrol party in Jammu and Kashmir:*

A Police constable was injured as two militants hurled a grenade on a night Police patrol party near Nagnigarh Police post in the Keshwan area of Kishtwar District in the morning of June 30, reports Daily Excelsior. Police have launched searches for Lashkar-e-Toiba (LeT) &#8216;divisional commander&#8217; Habib Gujjar alias Salman and his associate Khurshid Ahmed in Nagnigarh forests where they had reportedly taken shelter after attacking the Police party. 

Meanwhile, an Improvised Explosive Device (IED), weighing five kilograms, was found and subsequently defused along the banks of Dal Lake in Srinagar. The IED, placed inside a steel container, was planted by suspected militants near a wine shop outside a hotel along Boulevard road in Dalgate area of the city, Police said. 

Further, the Security Forces (SFs) neutralized a militant hideout recovering a huge cache of arms and ammunition at Doke Haril forest in Handwara area of Kupwara District. The recoveries 12 motor bombs, an AK assault rifle, 2194 rounds of ammunition and 17 UBGL grenades. 

In a separate operation, the SFs arrested a heavily-armed militant in Anantnag District. Ali Mohammad Wani alias Ali Baba, a resident of Natipora-Sangam village, was arrested at Kari Kadal near Bijbehara, along with a pistol, its one magazine with 162 rounds, two hand grenades, an IED and 40 rounds of General Purpose Machine Gun.


----------



## 53fd

*Terrorism cannot be solved militarily, says Mizoram Chief Minister Lal Thanhawla:*

Assam Tribune reports that Mizoram Chief Minister Lal Thanhawla on June 30 said Political problems or militancy cannot be solved militarily through the barrel of the gun and lasting solutions can only be reached through talks. "There has to be a give-and-take policy and both government and the separatist outfits have to be ready for some measure of sacrifice," he said.

---------- Post added at 02:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:51 AM ----------

*Grenade hurled at three separate places in Manipur:*

Sangai Express reports that some unidentified militants lobbed a hand grenade at the private residence of a businessman Longjam Jibankumar at Thangmeiband Hijam Dewan Leikai in Imphal West District on June 30. 

Earlier, on June 29, militants lobbed a grenade at the residence of one Thokchom Kesho. In both the cases, the grenades failed to explode. 

According to a delayed report, unidentified militants lobbed a grenade at the residential compound of Kesho on June 21. However, no casualty was reported. 

Meanwhile, Security Forces (SFs) arrested three militants during separate counter insurgency operations in the State on June 29 and recovered a sum of INR 689500 from one of them, reports Kanglaonline. SFs arrested two People&#8217;s Liberation Army (PLA) militant, one of them identified as S Priyo Kumar (25), and a People&#8217;s Revolutionary Party of Kangleipak (PREPAK) cadre, Haobijam Rajen Singh (52), from Meirangbal of Thoubal District. One 9-mm Pistol along with magazine (Brazil made) and 10 live rounds of 9-mm ball were recovered from them. 

Further, 'Major' of National Socialist Council of Nagaland- Isak-Muivah (NSCN-IM) Reishang Luikham alias L. Rex (40), who was wanted by the CBI in connection with the assassination of former Member of Parliament from Arunachal Pradesh Wangcha Rajkumar in 2007, was arrested from Manipur's Ukhrul District on June 29, states Times of India. 

Separately, the demand of the United Naga Council (UNC) for an alternative administrative arrangement for the Nagas living in Manipur has received a severe blow with both the State and Central Governments categorically setting aside the demand during June 30 tripartite talk at Senapati District Head-Quarters, states Sangai Express. The outcome of the talk is in line with the earlier posture struck by Chief Minister O. Ibobi Singh that a separate administrative model for the Nagas of Manipur is out of the question.


----------



## 53fd

*Naxalism a big challenge new Home Secretary:*

New Delhi, Jun 30 (PTI) Terming Naxalism as the "big challenge" for the country, new Home Secretary R K Singh today said the Centre will confront the menace with close coordination with Maoist-affected states.

"I believe Naxalism is a big challenge before us. We will confront the challenge....to get success, it is necessary to work with the state governments in close partnership. We will try to work more closely with state governments," Singh told reporters minutes after assuming the charge of Union Home Secretary.

Singh said the central government would continue to focus on the two-pronged strategy of police action and development projects to deal with Maoists.
"We have strengthened our forces. We will strengthen them further, providing them more training. We will focus on intelligence input, which is very important, and coordinate with state governments in carrying out development projects," he said.

He said there was a need to strengthen the state police forces too and the Centre will continue to assist the state governments in this task.
Commending on his predecessor G K Pillai who retired today, Singh said the Home Ministry has done a "tremendous" job in confronting the challenges facing the nation in the last couple of years.

"I will look forward to continuing the initiatives which have been taken. I look forward to confronting the challenges in the same manner as my predecessor. And I am quite certain that we shall continue the policy that we have," he said. PTI


----------



## 53fd

*Villager killed during encounter by Maoists:*

Chaibasa (Jharkhand), June 30 PTI: A villager was killed in an encounter between security personnel and Maoists at Bahada village in Saranda forest in West Singhbhum district late last night.

Maoists fired from a hilltop at the security personnel returning from a special drive in the forest, who retaliated, Police Superintendent, A K Singh told newsmen today. The body of a villager Mangal Honhaga who had guided the security forces in the forest was found after the encounter.


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists attack village, six locals killed:*

Munger (Bihar), July 2 (PTI) In a pre-dawn strike, Maoists posing as CRFP personnel attacked a village in the district today, leaving six villagers dead.The heavily-armed rebels attacked Kareili village around 5 AM and shot dead the villagers including some tribals.While five villagers were killed on the spot, one succumbed to injuries in a hospital.Deputy General of Police Neelmani said the rebels posing as CRPF personnel came in two vehicles and shot dead the villagers.Heavy reinforcements led by Superintendent of Police P Kanan have reached the spot and a combing operation is on in the jungles to track down the ultras.


----------



## 53fd

*Militants attack central government office in interior Manipur:*

Imphal, July 2 (PTI) Suspected Kuki militants attacked the Customs office at the border town of Moreh in Manipur's Chandel district bordering Myanmar but no casualty was reported, official sources said today.

Sources said two militants barged into the customs office at Moreh, about 120 kms south-east of here, last evening and enquired about the whereabouts of the Customs office Superintendent R K Darendrajit.

When the staff members told the militants that the official was not in office, the militants fired damaging office property but no casualty was reported.
Sources said some militants had already served extortion notice on the office which was not met by the officials. Further details are still awaited. PTI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S10

Your Maoist insurgency is looking worse than Iraq and Chechnya. How long has it been ongoing?


----------



## Areesh

S10 said:


> Your Maoist insurgency is looking worse than Iraq and Chechnya. How long has it been ongoing?


 
It started since 1967 from the west bengal state of Bharat and is still going on.


----------



## Areesh

> All the 11 people kidnapped by Maoists from Kareili village in Bihar&#8217;s Munger district were released in a jungle, police said on Sunday.
> 
> &#8220;The abducted people were released in Basraha-Chormara jungle near the village when they were closely tracked by the securitymen, led by Superintendent of Police, Munger, P. Kannan yesterday,&#8221; Director General of Police, Neelmani said, adding they returned home safe last evening.
> 
> Meanwhile, combing operations assisted by CRPF and special task force in Bihar continued in the area under the surveillance of IG, Bhagalpur zone, DIG Munger range and IG operations to track down the rebels, he said.
> 
> *Maoists dressed as CRPF men shot dead six people including two special police officers and abducted 11 villagers after an encounter with police in the village yesterday.*



Maoists release eleven abducted villagers in Bihar


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists blast tracks in Orissa, goods train service disrupted:*

Rourkela, July 4 (PTI) Maoists today damaged railway tracks by setting off landmines in Orissa's Sundargarh district bordering Jharkhand, where the ultras have called a 24-hour bandh.

The landmines damaged the tracks at two places in the Saranda forest areas bordering Jharkhand, about 80 km from here, GRP sources said.

The goods train service which transports iron ore to the Rourkela Steel Plant has been suspended.

Buses between Rourkela and Jharkhand also went off the roads.

The tracks were being repaired after the GRP, RPF and Railway Engineering staffs went to the spot.

Maoists of Chotnagpur division have given a 24-hour bandh call today in Jharkhand in support of various demands. PTI


----------



## 53fd

*Two constables killed in Meghalaya:*

Telegraph reports that two constables, identified as Exmarting Marak and Gopal Prasad Nunia, were killed on July 3 when a Police ambush group fired at another group of Policemen in camouflage fatigues, mistaking them for Garo National Liberation Army (GNLA).


----------



## 53fd

*Six policemen injured in IED explosion in J-K:*

Srinagar, July 6 (PTI) At least six policemen were injured today when militants triggered an IED explosion near a police station in Sopore in Baramulla district in Jammu and Kashmir, officials said.

Militants fired a rifle grenade at around 9.05 am, which landed and exploded in the police station premises, the officials said.
As the policemen came out, the ultras triggered an IED planted on a scooter parked near the police station.

Six policemen were injured in the IED explosion, the officials said, adding that the condition of four of them is stated to be critical.
Security forces have cordoned off the area and launched search operations but no arrests have been made so far, the officials said. PTI


----------



## TOPGUN

A question to my indian friends .. what is it exactly that these maoist want from the indian gov and India in general i would like to gain some knowledge on these fools thanks.


----------



## Bang Galore

TOPGUN said:


> A question to my indian friends .. what is it exactly that these maoist want from the indian gov and India in general i would like to gain some knowledge on these fools thanks.


 
You heard about those guys who ran Cambodia for some time? The guys who left behind mountains of skulls? The Khmer Rouge? These guys fancy doing that kind of ruling. Or atleast dreaming that one day they could do that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

*Two Security Force personnel injured in landmine explosion in Odisha:*

Two Security Force (SF) Personnel were injured when three landmines planted by Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) cadres exploded during a combing operation in Sonepur Ghati forest of Daringbadi area in Kandhamal District on July 5, reports IBN Live. Two claymore mines were also recovered from the site.

Meanwhile, Maoists set ablaze a porcelain machine used in canal construction work in Malkangiri District in the night July 4, reports Times of India. No injury or casualty was reported in the incident, the Police said. According to sources, a group of about 20 Maoists reached near Malkangiri Poteru Village (MPV) 77 village under MV 79 Police limits at around 10 pm and set the vehicle on fire. The Maoists had earlier threatened the contractor engaged with the work not to go ahead with the project, the sources said, adding stalling the work was apparently aimed at preventing Security Forces&#8217; (SFs) from moving into areas under Naxal [Left Wing Extremism] control. The Maoists, however, alleged in a letter that officials concerned are siphoning off huge sums of money in the name of repair of canals in the District, sources added.

Separately, three Maoists reportedly involved in the killing of SF personnel and many crimes were arrested from Jajpur and Keonjhar District, reports Orissadiary.com. "In a joint combing operation by Jajpur and Keonjhar police arrested three Maoists. Police also seized two guns from them. All the three arrested Maoists have been identified as Gora Hansada (24) of village Rangamatia, Shyamasundar Bakse (24) of village Rangamatia and Ramachandra Hemrum (22) of Chandipasi village. Gora Hansada was arrested from Jajpur Road and the other two from Ghasipura police station area of Keonjhar district ", Superintendent of Police Deepak Kumar said.

In addition, a local court allowed Odisha Government to withdraw at least three cases against 42 activists of Maoist-backed Chasi Muliya Adivasi Sangh (CMAS), including its president Nachika Linga, reports IBN Live. The order was passed by the Judicial Magistrate First Class (JMFC) court at Laxmipur. According to sources, of the 42 persons against whom cases were withdrawn, 12 persons, including Linga, were accused of destroying a home at Podapodar village in 2009 while 30 others had been booked for their alleged involvement in attacking one Debar Sagar and a liquor shop at Laxmipur in 2008 and 2009 respectively.


----------



## 53fd

*Civilian abducted in Bihar:*

Ranchi Express reports that one villager was abducted by the cadres of the Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) from Ghoskotand village under Khaira Police limits in Jamui District in the evening of July 5. Around 30-40 Maoists raided the village and abducted Basudev Rai, a sympathiser of Munna Shah Squad of the outfit. Sources added that wife of Rai was elected as the panch member in the Panchayat (village level local self-Government institution) election.


----------



## 53fd

*New militant group formed in Assam:*

The Times of India reports that a new militant outfit, named Dimasa National Revolutionary Front (DNRF), headed by &#8216;chairman&#8217; Hasong Dimasa and 'finance secretary' Diamond Dimasa, has been formed in Dima Hasao District. DNRF 'publicity secretary' Black Dimasa said that the aim of the outfit is to "ensure safety and security of the Dimasa people living in the region and all-round development of Dima Hasao District.&#8221; He also claimed that DNRF was concerned about the demand raised by the NC Hills Indigenous Students Forum (NCHISF) to bifurcate the Dima Hasao District. "We oppose the demand for bifurcation at all costs. We can't allow the district to weaken geographically by dividing it further in the name of any community or group of people,&#8221; it said. DNRF cadres have also been engaged in extortion activities for the past few days.

Meanwhile, The Telegraph on July 5 reports that the anti-talks faction of United Liberation Front of Asom (ULFA-ATF) with instructions from senior ULFA-ATF leader Jibon Moran has started recruiting school dropouts. A source said, &#8220;The cash incentive, which is given right at the time of joining, ranges between INR 1,000 and INR 6,000. Moreover, the cadres are also promised monthly pay once they are trained and are fit for operations,&#8221;

Separately, the suspected RDX used in the 2008 Assam serial blasts by the National Democratic Front of Bodoland (NDFB) were procured by NDFB operative Gajen Shah from the Army&#8217;s firing range in Baksa District, reports Hindustan Times.


----------



## 53fd

*Naxals attack police in Raigarh district of Chhattisgarh*

Raigarh, July 6 (PTI) Police today claimed to have injured a few naxals in an encounter in Raigarh district of the Chhattisgarh state.

District Superintendent of Police, Rahul Sharma, said that a group of around 30 naxals attacked police team which was conducting a combing operation near Pardhiyapali village this morning.

Police returned the fire, and the naxals, outnumbered, fled from the spot, he said. It is suspected that they left for neighbouring Mahasamund district.

Earlier, the police had received information that naxals were holding a meeting at the village.

Police surmised from the blood stains on the spot that some of the naxals must have been wounded, he added. No policeman was injured.

Police also recovered an SLR rifle and 19 live rounds from the spot. PTI


----------



## 53fd

*Woman Maoist killed in Chhattisgarh:*

IBN Live reports that a woman Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) cadre was killed in an encounter with the Security Force personnel in Balrampur Police District on July 6. The encounter took place in the forests of Navadih village under Chando Police limits when a group of Maoists opened indiscriminate firing on the team of Joint Police Force, during a routine patrol, Superintendent of Police (SP) N K Khare said. The deceased, identified as Meena Khalko (18) from Karpa Mutki village, was killed in retaliatory fire, the SP said. Some weapons and Maoists literature was also recovered from her, Khare added.

Meanwhile, Police claimed to have injured a few Maoists in an encounter in Raigarh District. SP Rahul Sharma said a group of around 30 Maoists attacked a Police team which was conducting a combing operation near Pardhiyapali village. Police returned the fire, and the Maoists, outnumbered, escaped towards neighbouring Mahasamund District, Sharma added. The Police recovered one SLR rifle and 19 live rounds from the incident site.


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists abduct five villagers in Odisha:*

Orissadiary.com reports that Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) cadres abducted five villagers, including one former Maoist, who was about to surrender before the Police from Potteru village under Kalimela block (administrative division) of Motu Police limits in Malkangiri District late in the night of July 5. More than 200 Maoists divided in two groups arrived at Potteru village in the midnight and held a public meeting at the outskirt of the village where the Maoist leaders flayed the Naveen Pattnaik Government for not addressing the people&#8217;s issues and anti-people policy, one eyewitness said. Later, one group of the Maoists entered into the village and abducted Suresh Bandami, Bandami Nala, Madkami Jaga, Bandami Mukta and Bandami Suba at the gun point from their houses alleging them as Police informers. Bandami Suba, a former Maoist of Motu Dalam (squad) was in contact with the District Police officials to surrender at any time, Superintendent of Police Anirudha Singh said.

Meanwhile, the other group of armed Maoist cadres assembled in the village, simultaneously carried out an hour long operation by looting the houses and decamped with valuables and household items, of Special Police Officer Rama Chandra Madkami, who is now undergoing training in Angul, and two other village headmen, Madkami Masa and Madkami Rama of the village in the District.

---------- Post added at 05:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:13 PM ----------

*Police neutralise Maoist den in Jharkhand:*

Times of India reports that the Security Force (SF) during an between July 4-6in the Sarju-Gotag hills axis under Latehar Police Station neutralised a training camp of the Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) in Koel Sank Zone and recovered Improvised Explosive Device (IED) and indigenous arms factories spread over an area of two square kilometres. The SF also recovered around three tones of explosives, chemicals and parts of weapons. The recoveries also included books on making IEDs, chemical formulas and over 20 sacks of ammonium nitrates and other materials. The SFs also recovered a blueprint ofof May 3, 2011 Lohardaga serial IED blasts in which 11 Police personnel were killed. "The blueprint was recovered from the indigenous IED factory where real time testing of explosives was done," said Jharkhand Police spokesperson S. N. Pradhan.

The camp, considered the backbone of Naxalism [Left Wing Extremism (LWE)] in Bihar and Jharkhand, often remained guarded with over 100 Maoists and more than 500 IED were planted on the routes to the camp. The camp which falls under the Koel Sankh Zone, and spreads through Palamu, Garhwa, Latehar, Lohardaga, Gumla, Gaya, Aurangabad and Northern Districts of Chhattisgarh is considered the richest of the Maoists zones in Bihar and Jharkhand.

Meanwhile, a Maoist leader in the Panchparganiya area, identified as Heera Singh Munda (50), and Etwa Mahali, a 15-year-old Maoist courier, were arrested from a forest area under Bundu Police Station in Ranchi District on July 6. During the interrogation, the arrestees confessed to have hidden 310 explosive boosters at Aradih forest. Later, the Ranchi Police recovered the 310 explosive boosters hidden in the natural bunker.

Separately, another Maoist, identified as Sanjay Singh Munda (21), surrendered before the Police at Bundu Police Station in the District. Munda hailed from Lungtu village in Bundu and was wanted in nearly six Maoist cases. Munda joined the Maoist outfit at the age of 13. He has also worked actively in spreading the influence of Maoism and was an active cadre of the Kundan Pahan squad, the Police said. IBN Live, however, reported that the surrendered Maoist is Nishant, who was active in Saranda forests of West Singhbhum District for over last four years.


----------



## Vibs

TOPGUN said:


> A question to my indian friends .. what is it exactly that these maoist want from the indian gov and India in general i would like to gain some knowledge on these fools thanks.


 
They want to over throw the Indian Govt and install a communist regime following Mao's philosophy. Hence the name Maoists. They are called Naxalites as well because the movement started in Naxalbari region in WB. After their initial strategy failed in 1967,they've resorted to riling up tribals in neglected areas to take up arms and join the "cause".

"The Naxalite movement, though continued intensively from 1967 to the middle of 1970s and resurfaced after some years, could not go a long way achieving anything commendable because of the following reasons:-
1. The Naxalites wanted to surround the towns and cities by the villages, i.e. they wanted to encircle the urban centres with organized peasant forces of the villages. If the peasant militia could have occupied the cities, according to Majumdar, the so-called bourgeois government would fall making the passage to the coming of a socialist government; but the Naxalites could not and did not come up to a stage capable of organizing the peasants and thereby encircling the towns.
2. Majumdar gave sole importance to secret organization and armed training of its members for the purpose of eliminating the class enemies. As the Naxalites did not have mass level organization, they lacked mass support. Only with select few armed elements not properly educated in political line no big thing could be done.
3. "Khatam" or the action of eliminating the so-called class enemies in villages was a wrong principle of political mobilization by individual murder of select few people whose political class- character was never adjudged by their socio-economic conditions, and the properties they possessed, but very often only by their political affiliation or by the name and colour of the party or parties they directly or indirectly belonged to for a long or a short period of time. For example, in Jalpaiguri and Alipurduar they killed some petty jotdars who otherwise could have been comrades in action against the capitalists or could be friends in a revolution for radical change.
4. Recruitment in the Naxalite party was never done on proper judgment and scrutiny of the political characters and behaviours of the recruits. It so happened that many people only to feast on their animosities with their personal enemies got recruited in the Naxalite party only to utilize the help of the Naxalites to have their personal enemies in the neighbourhood killed on the basis of pseudo-identification of them as class enemies.
5. In many cases, dreaded criminals too enrolled in the Naxalite party with the aim of getting fire arms and to train themselves in the manufacture and use of fire arms. Thus very soon the party turned into an organization of professional criminal outfits who soon deserted the party after obtaining training or weapons. Many of these armed criminals soon began to carry out armed robberies. In many cases, they also informed the police about the hidden training centres of the Naxalites so as to avoid becoming victims of the Naxalites targets as approvers in favour of the government..
6. The ruling Congress party inserted spies inside the unguarded and porous Naxalite organization to gather information about its secret bases and arrest its supporters. Government intelligence personnel and police disguised as Naxalite sympathizers got into the partys inner organization and rounded most of its leaders including Charu Majumdar into the jail. Thus police had information about the movements of Majumdar after he had gone underground in 1970, and he was arrested in Calcutta in July, 1972. He died in jail days after his arrest, probably in the night of 27th or 28th of July. It is not known how he died, although the government reported that he died of heart attack.
7. Ordinary people in villages were terrified at the brutal and gruesome ways they killed the fellow villagers vilifying them as class enemies. As for example, at Bholardabri in Alipurduar they killed Rajen Pandit who was a refugee from East Pakistan and arduously was running a family of 12 dependents. By any means he was no class enemy at all. In another case they killed a person, chopped his head off the torso and hanged the head and the torso down the branches of trees with ropes in two separate places, the horrible sights of which cast a gloom on the faces of bemoaning villagers. After that, Naxalites could count no support from the villagers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Don Jaguar

bilalhaider said:


> *Maoists abduct five villagers in Odisha:*
> 
> Orissadiary.com reports that Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) cadres abducted five villagers, including one former Maoist, who was about to surrender before the Police from Potteru village under Kalimela block (administrative division) of Motu Police limits in Malkangiri District late in the night of July 5. More than 200 Maoists divided in two groups arrived at Potteru village in the midnight and held a public meeting at the outskirt of the village where the Maoist leaders flayed the Naveen Pattnaik Government for not addressing the people&#8217;s issues and anti-people policy, one eyewitness said. Later, one group of the Maoists entered into the village and abducted Suresh Bandami, Bandami Nala, Madkami Jaga, Bandami Mukta and Bandami Suba at the gun point from their houses alleging them as Police informers. Bandami Suba, a former Maoist of Motu Dalam (squad) was in contact with the District Police officials to surrender at any time, Superintendent of Police Anirudha Singh said.
> 
> Meanwhile, the other group of armed Maoist cadres assembled in the village, simultaneously carried out an hour long operation by looting the houses and decamped with valuables and household items, of Special Police Officer Rama Chandra Madkami, who is now undergoing training in Angul, and two other village headmen, Madkami Masa and Madkami Rama of the village in the District.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:13 PM ----------
> 
> *Police neutralise Maoist den in Jharkhand:*
> 
> Times of India reports that the Security Force (SF) during an between July 4-6in the Sarju-Gotag hills axis under Latehar Police Station neutralised a training camp of the Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) in Koel Sank Zone and recovered Improvised Explosive Device (IED) and indigenous arms factories spread over an area of two square kilometres. The SF also recovered around three tones of explosives, chemicals and parts of weapons. The recoveries also included books on making IEDs, chemical formulas and over 20 sacks of ammonium nitrates and other materials. The SFs also recovered a blueprint ofof May 3, 2011 Lohardaga serial IED blasts in which 11 Police personnel were killed. "The blueprint was recovered from the indigenous IED factory where real time testing of explosives was done," said Jharkhand Police spokesperson S. N. Pradhan.
> 
> The camp, considered the backbone of Naxalism [Left Wing Extremism (LWE)] in Bihar and Jharkhand, often remained guarded with over 100 Maoists and more than 500 IED were planted on the routes to the camp. The camp which falls under the Koel Sankh Zone, and spreads through Palamu, Garhwa, Latehar, Lohardaga, Gumla, Gaya, Aurangabad and Northern Districts of Chhattisgarh is considered the richest of the Maoists zones in Bihar and Jharkhand.
> 
> Meanwhile, a Maoist leader in the Panchparganiya area, identified as Heera Singh Munda (50), and Etwa Mahali, a 15-year-old Maoist courier, were arrested from a forest area under Bundu Police Station in Ranchi District on July 6. During the interrogation, the arrestees confessed to have hidden 310 explosive boosters at Aradih forest. Later, the Ranchi Police recovered the 310 explosive boosters hidden in the natural bunker.
> 
> Separately, another Maoist, identified as Sanjay Singh Munda (21), surrendered before the Police at Bundu Police Station in the District. Munda hailed from Lungtu village in Bundu and was wanted in nearly six Maoist cases. Munda joined the Maoist outfit at the age of 13. He has also worked actively in spreading the influence of Maoism and was an active cadre of the Kundan Pahan squad, the Police said. IBN Live, however, reported that the surrendered Maoist is Nishant, who was active in Saranda forests of West Singhbhum District for over last four years.



It seems like you have links with maoist leaders, you are aware of whatever they do!!! 

itni information kahan se ati hai ap ke pass??? ap tu pechay hi par gae hain in ke!!!


----------



## TOPGUN

Vibs said:


> They want to over throw the Indian Govt and install a communist regime following Mao's philosophy. Hence the name Maoists. They are called Naxalites as well because the movement started in Naxalbari region in WB. After their initial strategy failed in 1967,they've resorted to riling up tribals in neglected areas to take up arms and join the "cause".
> 
> "The Naxalite movement, though continued intensively from 1967 to the middle of 1970s and resurfaced after some years, could not go a long way achieving anything commendable because of the following reasons:-
> 1. The Naxalites wanted to surround the towns and cities by the villages, i.e. they wanted to encircle the urban centres with organized peasant forces of the villages. If the peasant militia could have occupied the cities, according to Majumdar, the so-called bourgeois government would fall making the passage to the coming of a socialist government; but the Naxalites could not and did not come up to a stage capable of organizing the peasants and thereby encircling the towns.
> 2. Majumdar gave sole importance to secret organization and armed training of its members for the purpose of eliminating the class enemies. As the Naxalites did not have mass level organization, they lacked mass support. Only with select few armed elements not properly educated in political line no big thing could be done.
> 3. "Khatam" or the action of eliminating the so-called class enemies in villages was a wrong principle of political mobilization by individual murder of select few people whose political class- character was never adjudged by their socio-economic conditions, and the properties they possessed, but very often only by their political affiliation or by the name and colour of the party or parties they directly or indirectly belonged to for a long or a short period of time. For example, in Jalpaiguri and Alipurduar they killed some petty jotdars who otherwise could have been comrades in action against the capitalists or could be friends in a revolution for radical change.
> 4. Recruitment in the Naxalite party was never done on proper judgment and scrutiny of the political characters and behaviours of the recruits. It so happened that many people only to feast on their animosities with their personal enemies got recruited in the Naxalite party only to utilize the help of the Naxalites to have their personal enemies in the neighbourhood killed on the basis of pseudo-identification of them as class enemies.
> 5. In many cases, dreaded criminals too enrolled in the Naxalite party with the aim of getting fire arms and to train themselves in the manufacture and use of fire arms. Thus very soon the party turned into an organization of professional criminal outfits who soon deserted the party after obtaining training or weapons. Many of these armed criminals soon began to carry out armed robberies. In many cases, they also informed the police about the hidden training centres of the Naxalites so as to avoid becoming victims of the Naxalites targets as approvers in favour of the government..
> 6. The ruling Congress party inserted spies inside the unguarded and porous Naxalite organization to gather information about its secret bases and arrest its supporters. Government intelligence personnel and police disguised as Naxalite sympathizers got into the partys inner organization and rounded most of its leaders including Charu Majumdar into the jail. Thus police had information about the movements of Majumdar after he had gone underground in 1970, and he was arrested in Calcutta in July, 1972. He died in jail days after his arrest, probably in the night of 27th or 28th of July. It is not known how he died, although the government reported that he died of heart attack.
> 7. Ordinary people in villages were terrified at the brutal and gruesome ways they killed the fellow villagers vilifying them as class enemies. As for example, at Bholardabri in Alipurduar they killed Rajen Pandit who was a refugee from East Pakistan and arduously was running a family of 12 dependents. By any means he was no class enemy at all. In another case they killed a person, chopped his head off the torso and hanged the head and the torso down the branches of trees with ropes in two separate places, the horrible sights of which cast a gloom on the faces of bemoaning villagers. After that, Naxalites could count no support from the villagers.


 
Thankyou kindly Vibs for the info they must be out of their damn minds thinking they will over throw the indian gov.

---------- Post added at 03:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:27 PM ----------




Bang Galore said:


> You heard about those guys who ran Cambodia for some time? The guys who left behind mountains of skulls? The Khmer Rouge? These guys fancy doing that kind of ruling. Or atleast dreaming that one day they could do that.


 
Thx for the info Bang Galore.


----------



## 53fd

*Three persons killed by Maoists in Maharashtra:*

Three persons were killed allegedly by Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) cadres on the Maharashtra-Chhattisgarh border in two separate incidents in Gadchiroli District on July 7, reports IBN Live. Punjaram Durve (34) was killed by the Maoists in Kotgul village in Korchi taluka (revenue unit).

In another incident, two persons identified as Rakesh Goya (20) and Dalsu Pada (35) were killed by the Maoists on suspicion of being police informers in Peepli-Boorgi village in Kasansur.

Meanwhile, around 1,020 youth from Vidarbha have been recruited by Army over the last nine months, a senior official said. This year Army's Branch Recruitment Office (BRO) in Nagpur, conducted drive at Chandrapur and Amravati besides in Nagpur between April 2010 to January 2011 and recruited 1020 youths for selection in Army, Colonel M S Bains of BRO said. Akola topped the list with 246 youth selected from the city followed by 187 from Amravati, 49 from Gadchiroli and 97 from Nagpur.


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists kill four persons in Odisha:*

Orissadiary.com reports that four persons were killed by the Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) cadres in two separate incidents in Rayagada and Koraput Districts on July 7. Kailash Majhi, of Godibali village, and Shashi Majhi, of Dhobasil village, of Godibali Panchayat (village level local self-Government institution) of Kashipur Block (administrative division) in Rayagada District were shot dead by around 50 armed Maoists of the Kashipur-Niyamgiri Area Committee, reportedly for being Police informers. The Maoists posters left behind demanded that anti-Maoist operations be stopped, and wanted the State and Central Governments as well as Vedanta Alumina Limited to drop their plans to mine the Niyamgiri hills, adds The Hindu.

Meanwhile, the Maoists killed Balaji Takri, a constable of Machkund Police Station and Binod Khemundu, a Home Guard, both residents of Koraput Town, while they were on their way back from Anakadeli weekly market to Machkund.


----------



## 53fd

*Two shot dead by suspected Maoists:*

Ara, July 8 (PTI) A man and his son were shot dead by a group of men at Jagdishpur Bazaar in Bihar's Bhojpur district, about 25 km from here, police said today.

Another person who suffered gun-shot injuries in the shootout was admitted to a government hospital here. PTI


----------



## 53fd

*Garo militant chief escaped in encounter:*

Shillong, July 8 (PTI) The commander-in-chief of a Garo militant group escaped in an encounter with Meghalaya Police commandos this morning in the state&#8217;s East Garo Hills district.

A heavy exchange of fire took place at around 7 am between SWAT commandos and a group of Garo National Liberation Army (GNLA) militants who were in their camp at Nengmandalgre, about 8 km from the district headquarter town of Williamnagar, a police official said.

There were about 10-15 militants armed with sophisticated weapons, including GNLA &#8216;c-in-c&#8217; Sohan D Shira in the camp when the encounter took place. There was no casualty.

The militants managed to escape in the 20-minute firing. Crockery, ration &#8211; sufficient for some 15 people - and some documents were found in the camp later.

Combing operations were on in and around the areas to trace the militants. PTI


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists Kangaroo court punishes school teacher in Bihar:*

Times of India reports that Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) conducted a Kangaroo Court during the late hours on July 7 in Manjhar village in Gaya District, and punished Ranjit Malakar, a school teacher for reportedly molesting a girl student of 7th standard of his school. The victim&#8217;s mother told media persons that she was satisfied with the punishment ruled out to the tainted teacher and that she will prefer going to the Maoists for help than approaching to the Police. 

Meanwhile, nine CPI-Maoist cadres, including two self-styled &#8216;area commanders&#8217;, surrendered before the Police in Sasaram in Rohtas District on July 9, reports IBN Live. Superintendent of Police Manu Maharaj said the Maoists, including &#8216;area commanders&#8217; Anil Kushwaha and Nirmal Singh Kharwar, gave themselves up before Deputy Inspector General (Magadh range) S M Khopade with their firearms. The Maoists handed over to the Police their weapons one AK 47 rifle, eight regular rifles looted from the Police, besides around 3,000 rounds of ammunition, Maharaj said. The others surrendered cadres are identified as Nirmal Oraon, Nakharu Kharwar, Meghnath Paswan, Srinivas Singh, Rajendra Singh Kharwar, Chotelal Chero and Pramod Tiwari. 

Separately, the State Government decided to recruit more Special Police Officers (SPOs) to counter CPI-Maoist attacks in all its 31 Naxal [Left Wing extremism]-affected Districts, reports Daily Pioneer reports on July 8. Director General of Police (DGP) Neelmani has said that the State Police will recruit 6,900 SPOs on a monthly remuneration of INR 4, 000 from villages where Maoists enjoy support or have been identified as Maoist stronghold. At present there are about 1,200 SPOs on Police rolls in Maoist-hit Districts like Jamui, Banka and Munger. "All SPOs are working under the direct supervision of the District Superintendent of Police, but there is no plan to arm them," DGP Neelmani said. "We're trying to provide training to the Special Police Officers so that they can do their work without being identified", a high-ranking Police Officer at the Police headquarters said. "The killing of police informers by the Maoists is proof that the Reds are feeling the heat of the revamped police intelligence network. It is a positive sign, but we're also mulling ways to protect lives of SPOs", Neelmani added. "The police managed to put the heat on Kabir Koda and Maoist leader of Kosi region with the help of regular feedback from the SPO there," officials pointed out.


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists regrouping in West Bengal:*

New Delhi, Jul 10 (PTI) With joint-security operations virtually at a standstill in West Bengal, Maoists have started regrouping and recruiting cadres in the eastern state, intelligence inputs point.

The inputs received by the Home Ministry from three West Bengal districts -- West Midnapore, Bankura and Purulia -- have suggested that the Naxals have been able to lure a sizable number of youths and recruit them for armed training. The recruitment drive and activities of the Maoists have intensified after Mamata Banerjee took charge as the chief minister since her government favoured talks with the ultras and virtually suspended all operations against them.

Besides, the three West Bengal districts have become meeting and shelter points for Naxals operating in neighbouring Orissa, Jharkhand and Bihar, they said.

There have been reports that 'village defence squads' were being formed by Naxal supporters in many villages and extortion notices reportedly served to many businessmen and CPI(M) sympathisers.

Central security agencies were also worried over the Trinamool Congress government's proposal to release 46 "political prisoners" -- most of whom were Maoists sympathisers -- as it would give more ammunition to the Naxals to regroup and revive snapped contacts, they said. PTI


----------



## 53fd

*Five homeguards resign fearing Maoist attacks:*

Koraput (Orissa), Jul 9 (PTI) Five homeguards of Machkund police station in Orissa's Koraput station resigned today fearing Maoist attacks.

This comes less than 48 hours after the gunning down of a homeguard in the district by Maoists at Onkadeli haat, about 85 km from here during daylight hours.

The homeguards tendered their resignation to the inspector in-charge of Machkund police station during the day.

There is no security and we don&#8217;t want to continue. The Maoists may target us at any moment. So, we don&#8217;t wish to continue in our posts. It&#8217;s better to resign from the job and to look for some other alternative," said one of the homeguards after putting in his papers.

IIC Machkund, D J Barik confirmed the resignations and said "We have informed our higher ups about the matter for necessary action."

A few months ago Maoists had put up posters at various places in the district asking homeguards to quit their jobs as they were suspected to act as police informers.

In another incident, traffic was hit between Orissa and Andhra Pradesh when Maoists put up road blockades at Almonda, about 100 km from here, by felling trees on Saturday.

Maoist posters near the blockade site have demanded the withdrawal of para-military forces from the area and observance of protest week from July 4-10. PTI


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists kill one, release 5 other abducted villagers:*

Malkangiri (Orissa), Jul 8 (PTI) Maoists today killed one of the six abducted villagers whom they had taken into captivity from Potteru village in Orissa's Malkangiri district on Tuesday night, police said.

The victim was identified as Subas Bandami, a former cadre of CPI (Maoist), said Malkangiri Superintendent of Police Anirudha Singh.

While four others were released by the ultras last night, another person had been reportedly freed.

However, the last person Suresh Bandami, a ward member, was yet to arrive at the village, the police said.

Singh said the victim had quit the outfit since sometime and had been in contact with the local police for a formal surrender.

A poster seized from near the body said that Subas was killed for working as an informer to the police.

Six persons were abducted by Maoists from Potteru village, about 85 km from here.

The Maoists made all six appear before a kangaroo court, before setting four free, police said.

Meanwhile, chief minister Naveen Patnaik condemned the incident in Bhubaneswar and said that stringent action would be taken against the culprits involved in the "terrible" crimes. PTI


----------



## majesticpankaj

Naxal fight takes development route

NEW DELHI: Maoist-affected districts across the country might have seen years of neglect by successive governments, but a new Central scheme - Integrated Action Plan (IAP) - under the UPA-II is fast filling up the 'critical gap' in those 'deficit zones' through taking up a number of development projects. 

As many as 67,072 basic infrastructure projects across 60 districts in nine states have been taken up at Rs 2,740 crore in the past seven months ever since the IAP was launched by the Centre in last December. 

The scheme, jointly supervised under the Planning Commission and the Union home ministry, is being implemented with 100% block grant of Rs 25 crore and Rs 30 crore per district during the year 2010-11 and 2011-12, respectively. The allocated funds are placed at the disposal of a district-level committee, comprising collector, SP and district forest officer, which identifies and implements the development and infrastructure projects. 

By cutting down red tape and fixing responsibility with the district administration, the IAP could see implementation of various kinds of developmental works ranging from getting scooter ambulance for villages to setting up anganwadi centres, school buildings, heath centres and drinking water facilities. 

Buoyed by the freedom to spend money, the district administrations in many states have come out with unique solutions to meet local aspirations. 

Scooter ambulance to take patients to nearby road innovated by Bastar district (Chhattisgarh) and mobile ambulances for minor operations on the way to a nearby hospital by Ghadchiroli administration (Maharashtra) have delivered to win back people's confident in government. 

Other districts too want to replicate the unique proposal to beat the handicap of road connectivity in these far-flung areas. Earlier patients were transported in carts, leading to causalities before reaching hospital. Many districts in naxal-hit districts of Bihar have come out with a unique proposal for generating power rice husk with support of the Centre's non-renewal energy ministry. 

In backward areas of Chhattisgarh, district authorities are trying to provide solar electricity to the villagers without any regular power connection. 

What has worked wonders are flexibility in utilizing money and fixing of accountability at local level of the district committee, which is responsible for conceptualization and implementation of works while considering the specific needs of the district. 

"To speed up the development process in these backwards areas, it was decided to give money directly to the district," said Plan panel member secretary Sudha Pillai, who is keeping a close watch on development works in these areas and holds periodic review meeting with collectors through video-conferencing. 

As far as 'physical progress' of the 67,072 projects under IAP in nine states during December 2010-June 2011 is concerned, Maharashtra tops the chart having completed 69.49% of the works, followed by Uttar Pradesh (68.41%), West Bengal (40.59%), Chhattisgarh (32.9%), Orissa (30.63%), Andhra Pradesh (20.73%), Jharkhand (19.13%), Bihar (12.92%) and Madhya Pradesh (7.89%). 

The latest Planning Commission data shows that the maximum funding under the IAP schemes went into setting up of school buildings (10,630) followed by drinking water and drainage facilities (10,445 works), electric lighting (10,210), anganwadi centres (9,757) and rural roads (6,083). 

Along with ensuring basic services, the Plan panel has been pushing hard to ensure mobile and telephone connectivity in these districts. It also lobbied hard to get norms relaxed for carrying out developmental works in these districts, including allowing diversion of up to five hectares of forest land without approval and allowing construction of bridges up to 75 meters under the Pradhan Mantri Gram Sadak Yojana - instead of 50 meters in other districts - and providing subsidy of up to Rs 48,000 for construction of homes for the poor under the Indira Vikas Yojana.

Naxal fight takes development route - The Times of India


----------



## 53fd

*Naxalism spreading to big cities: Maharashtra Home Minister*

Pune, Jul 9 (PTI) Maharashtra Home Minister R R Patil today advised parents in big cities to keep a watch on their children to ensure they do not get drifted towards Naxalism.

"As Naxalism is percolating in many big cities, parents should keep a watch on their children," he said here.

Left-wing extremism was a challenge before the government, he said, adding every section of the society should help the state administration in effectively tackling the menace.

Patil was speaking at a function, where he released the book, ''Challenges of Naxalism'', written by Devendra Gavande.


----------



## 53fd

*IED blast caused derailment of Guwahati-Puri Express: Railways*

Guwahati, Jul 11 (PTI) An improvised explosive device was used to trigger the blast that led to the derailment of the Guwahati-Puri Express in Kamrup district in Assam that left 100 passengers injured, officials said today.

Railway PRO Nripendra Bhattacharya said the explosion led to the engine and eight coaches jumping the rails at around 8:30 last evening at Dhatkuchi between Rangia and Ghagrapar in the district.

Four of the coaches toppled over and fell into a three feet water-filled ditch following the explosion, he said.

A large crater beside the tracks and a huge length of fuse wire leading to a jungle were found by the Bomb Disposal Squad after the derailment.

A senior police officer said it appeared to be the handiwork of the Ranjan Daimary-led National Democratic Front of Bodoland anti-talk faction, active in the area.

The officer said at least 100 passengers were injured who were admitted to the Guwahati Medical College and Hospital.

Of the injured, 41 were in a serious condition, hospital sources said.

Railway officials are supervising restoration operations at the spot with 300 labourers at work, the officer said.

A special train with 800 passengers of the Guwahati-Puri Express left Guwahati for Puri at 5:30 this morning. PTI


----------



## SpArK

*Two Maoists caught in Keonjhar dist​*
KEONJHAR: Two persons were arrested for their alleged links with Maoists in two joint operations by Keonjhar and Jajpur police on Sunday. 

The two were identified as Dactar Munda (23) of Somgiri village near Harichandanpur and Suresh Munda (45) of Panga in the Telkoi police station area. 

Police said Dactar was arrested from Sapua forest in the Pandapada police station area. IIC (Harichandanpur) AK Mishra said, "Maoist posters and other objectionable documents were seized from Dactar. He was working as courier for the Maoists." 

Similarly, Munda was caught with two Maoist posters at Olong. "The accused had joined the Red rebels six months ago. He worked as a courier for Maoist leaders Sushil and Sunil. He was also involved in pasting Maoist posters," said OIC (Telkoi police station) S Jena. 

The two accused were caught within a week of two similar arrests by Keonjhar and Jajpur police. 

Two Maoists caught in Keonjhar dist - The Times of India


----------



## majesticpankaj

ULFA announces ceasefire with govt forces

In a development that signals the beginning of political dialogue with the United Liberation Front of Asom faction led by its chairman Arabinda Rajkhowa in a short time, the pro-talks ULFA group on Tuesday formally declared 'ceasefire' with the security forces.


The faction's 'chairman' Arabinda Rajkhowa issued a statement declaring ceasefire with the government, several months after the peace process was initiated. The declaration reflects the advancement in the process aimed at putting an end to decades of bloody conflict in Assam.

"Respecting the desire of the people of Assam for a peaceful solution of the ongoing conflict, the General Council has decided to begin political negotiations with the government and has empowered the chairman of ULFA to declare a ceasefire," Rajkhowa said in a press release.

A spokesman of the ULFA faction said that the outfit expected a prompt and positive response from the government to its declaration so that a formal agreement of ceasefire could be initialed between the two parties soon.

An informal ceasefire was on, ever since the pro talks faction agreed to sit for talks with the government. Operations by security forces have remained suspended and ULFA cadres supporting the move have been stationed at a place near Nalbari.

The proposal for a formal ceasefire similar to the agreements arrived at with other militant outfits in the region was mooted by the government soon after the first round of talks was held last March.

However issues such as allowance and deposition of arms delayed the process, since both sides had divergent opinions.The spokesman said that the modalities of the ceasefire would be chalked out in consultation with the government. Usually, as seen with other insurgent groups, the agreement is for six months which is renewed periodically.

Meanwhile, informed sources said that ULFA has decided to usher in "cosmetic changes" to the charter of demands prepared by the Sanmilita Jatiya Abhibartan, a nine member group of civil society leaders and intellectuals in the state.

After the changes are made, the charter will be placed before the government.

The first round of talks is expected towards the end of this month. Assam Chief Minister Tarun Gogoi [ Images ] has been claiming that the peace process with the ULFA faction is on the right track.

ULFA's chairman Arabinda Rajkhowa, deputy commander-in-chief Raju Barua, finance secretary Chitrabon Hazarika, foreign secretary Sasadhar Choudhury and cultural secretary Pranati Deka were arrested in Bangladesh and handed over to Indian forces in December 2009.

They were subsequently released on bail by a court in Guwahati after the state government did not contest their bail petition after the ULFA leaders had agreed to sit for unconditional talks.

ULFA announces ceasefire with govt forces - Rediff.com India News

---------- Post added at 01:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:20 AM ----------

Surrender your guns, Mamata tells Maoists

West Bengal [ Images ] Chief Minister Mamata Banerjee [ Images ] on Tuesday asked Maoists to join the mainstream by laying down arms and promised that her government would provide them compensation and take care of their families.


"Surrender your guns. You will get compensation and the government will take care of your families. Stop individual killings. If you have to take up arms, take it up for the country," she told a public rally in Jhargram on her first visit to 'junglemahal' after becoming chief minister.

"Friends, return to the mainstream and the government will look after you. I have faced guns. Which is mightier, guns or the people? If there is no peace, development cannot take place. You cannot procure food with guns," Banerjee said. 

"Help rebuild junglemahal by creating an atmosphere of peace and security," she said.

Referring to the potential of junglemahal, comprising West Midnapore, Bankura and Purulia districts and its greenery, she said it has to be tapped for overall development of the area and violence should cease. 

"If there is no peace, who will come forward to work for you? It is the prerequisite to work for peace to help rebuild junglemahal." 

Banerjee, who had campaigned vigorously for the withdrawal of joint forces from junglemahal in the run-up to the May assembly elections, indicated that the central paramilitary forces would stay on.

"The joint forces will not harm people. They will not act against the innocent. Those doing no wrong have nothing to fear from the joint forces," she said at Nayagram earlier.

"I want people to return to their homes and not hide in jungles. I want the police to treat the people with respect," Banerjee said.

She announced compensation of Rs one lakh each to women who were victims of police atrocities in 2008. Maoists had set off a landmine at Salboni in the district when former chief minister Buddhadeb Bhattacharjee [ Images ] was returning in a convoy in November, 2008.

Subsequent police raids triggered protests leading to the formation of the People's Committee Against Police Atrocities and the start of the problems in junglemahal.

Announcing packages and projects for junglemahal, she said rice at Rs two a kg would be provided to those with an annual income up to Rs 42,000, annually. 

The state government, she said, would increase the number of old age pensioners from 8,809 to 75,205 and also provide cycles to school girls from class IX to XII.

The chief minister said that a decision has been taken to provide jobs to 10,000 persons from junglemahal in the police and national volunteer force besides in special police constable posts. 

"They will work directly under the home department," she said, adding jobs will also be given to 1,800 Santhali-speaking people.

Surrender your guns, Mamata tells Maoists - Rediff.com India News


----------



## Don Jaguar

SpArK said:


> *Two Maoists caught in Keonjhar dist​*
> KEONJHAR: Two persons were arrested for their alleged links with Maoists in two joint operations by Keonjhar and Jajpur police on Sunday.
> 
> The two were identified as Dactar Munda (23) of Somgiri village near Harichandanpur and Suresh Munda (45) of Panga in the Telkoi police station area.
> 
> Police said Dactar was arrested from Sapua forest in the Pandapada police station area. IIC (Harichandanpur) AK Mishra said, "Maoist posters and other objectionable documents were seized from Dactar. He was working as courier for the Maoists."
> 
> Similarly, Munda was caught with two Maoist posters at Olong. "The accused had joined the Red rebels six months ago. He worked as a courier for Maoist leaders Sushil and Sunil. He was also involved in pasting Maoist posters," said OIC (Telkoi police station) S Jena.
> 
> The two accused were caught within a week of two similar arrests by Keonjhar and Jajpur police.
> 
> Two Maoists caught in Keonjhar dist - The Times of India



You posted news about maoist before "bilalhaider" 

Well done you should be given pride of performance!!!


----------



## 53fd

*PLFI cadres kill civilian in Jharkhand:*

Times of India reports that a local contractor-cum-trader was killed by cadres of the People's Liberation Front of India (PLFI), a break away faction of the Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist), at his shop in Patratoli village of Raidih Police Station in Gumla District on July 10. The victim, identified as Baleshwar Sahu (45), had a grocery shop at Patratoli adjacent to Raidih Police Station. A note left behind by the PLFI bearing the name of &#8216;area commander&#8217; Durjan Singh alias Amar was found at the spot read that Sahu was killed because he did not pay INR 500, 000 to the outfit. Sahu a resident of Sanyakona village had shifted with his family to Patratoli.

Meanwhile, the Maoist cadres dug deep trenches at seven different locations along two major roads connecting two villages Sidki Satvahini and Kaura-Ghorighat under Pratappur Police Station area in Chatra District late in the night of July 11, reports Ranchi Express. According to sources, the Maoists using JCB machines dug trenches and cut the link roads during the late hours from 8pm till mid-night. Due to the destruction of the roads the traffic from Gaya District in Bihar and around 50 villages of the District got disrupted.

Separately, during a three-day tour, Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) Director General K Vijay Kumar visited frontal CRPF camps in the State at Lodhai village in the dense Saranda forest of West Singhbhum and Churchu in Hazaribagh District. He appreciated the efforts of troopers and officials who were involved in the operation which neutralised the headquarters of Koel Sankh zone of CPI-Maoist in Latehar on July 4-6. "The Latehar operation was the one of the best coordinated ones with the District Police that led to huge success. More similar operations will be carried out in other parts of the State," said Kumar.


----------



## 53fd

*Explosives recovered in Assam:*

Sentinel reports that Security Forces (SFs) on July 11 recovered 39 detonators from the house of Nurul Huda Laskar and Nur Ahmed Laskar at Matijuri in Hailakandi District.

Meanwhile, Nationalist Socialist Council of Nagaland-Khaplang (NSCN-K) took responsibility for the July 10 killing of Babul Rongmei, &#8216;Chairman&#8217; Barak Valley Hill Tribes Development Council, at Sabadashpur in Cachar District.

Separately, &#8216;chairman&#8217; of Anti-talks Faction of United Liberation Front of Asom (ULFA-ATF), Paresh Barua, condemned blast that derailed the Guwahati-Puri Express at Bhatkuchi in Kamrup (Rural) District on July 10, reports Times of India.


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists turn down dialogue offer by West Bengal Chief Minister Mamata Banerjee*

According to a Times of India report on July 13 the Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) have rejected Chief Minister Mamata Banerjee's dialogue offer to barter development with the surrender of arms. In a press release issued from Purulia, Maoist leader Bikram reminded the CM that Junglemahal remained more peaceful than elsewhere in the State since the change of guard in May, while "the CPM harmads and the green harmads of Trinamool Congress kept fighting among themselves in the rest of the state. She is asking us to lay down arms. But we want the harmads of all shades to surrender to the people," wrote Bikram. The Maoist leader further said: "The chief minister had promised that she won't come to Junglemahal with guns, but with development package. Mamata has gone back on her promise. She has been doing this everywhere - in Singur, Nandigram and Junglemahal."


----------



## 53fd

*Six injured in explosion in J&K:*

Srinagar, Jul 13 (PTI) At least six people were injured today when an explosive device went off in south Kashmir's Pulwama district, police said.

"Six people have been injured in the explosion but all of them are out of danger. The explosion has probably been caused by a grenade left in the area after a recent encounter," Senior Superintendent of Police for Pulwama Amit Kumar told PTI. "Six people have been injured in the explosion but all of them are out of danger. The explosion has probably been caused by a grenade left in the area after a recent encounter," Senior Superintendent of Police for Pulwama Amit Kumar told PTI.

Two militants, including a Jaish-e-Mohammad commander, were killed in a 20-hour gunbattle which also left an army officer injured in Pulwama district of Jammu and Kashmir last week. PTI


----------



## 53fd

*Two personnel injured in J-K encounter:*

Srinagar, July 15 (PTI) Two security forces personnel were injured today in an encounter with militants holed up in a house in Lolab in Kupwara district in Jammu and Kashmir, official sources said here.

Troops of 18 Rashtriya Rifles of the Army and special operations group of local police launched a search-cum-cordon operation in Maidanpora village in Lolab, 120 kms from here, in the wee hours today following information about presence of foreign militants, the sources said.

There was no exchange of firing between the two sides as security forces wanted to ensure that all civilians are out of the building before start of an offensive.

While the menfolk had come out of the house soon after the security forces laid the cordon, the wife of the house owner and his daughter were trapped inside for more than an hour, the sources said.

The girl came out first from the house followed by her mother half-an-hour later, they said. As the woman came out to safety, the sources said, security forces began engaging the militants.

Two security force personnel have been injured so far in the gun battle which was going on till reports last came in, they added.

According to inmates of the house, five militants including a top commander of Lashkar-e-Toiba, are holed up in the house. PTI


----------



## 53fd

*3 militants & 1 army jawan killed, 4 army jawans injured:*

Fri-15-Jul-2011, Srinagar

Srinagar, July 15 (PTI) Three militants and an Army jawan were killed and four security personnel injured today in a fierce gunbattle in Jammu and Kashmir's Kupwara district, officials said here.

Three militants were eliminated in the encounter which also left an Army jawan dead, a senior police official said, adding the encounter was on till late afternoon.

He said four security personnel were also injured in the exchange of fire.

Troops of 18 Rashtriya Rifles and special operations group of local police launched a search-cum-cordon operation in Maidanpora village in Lolab, 120 km from here, in the wee hours today following information about the presence of foreign militants, sources said.

There was no immediate exchange of firing between the two sides as security forces wanted to ensure that all civilians were out of the building before the operation was started.

While the menfolk had come out of the building soon after the cordon was laid, the wife of the house owner and his daughter were trapped inside for more than an hour, they said.

The girl came out first from the house followed by her mother half-an-hour later, they said. Security forces engaged the militants after the two came out safely.

According to inmates of the house, five militants including a top commander of Lashkar-e-Toiba (LeT), were holed up in the house. PTI


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists burn road construction machines:*

Jamui, Jul 15 (PTI) Maoists burnt road construction machines and two dumpers at Saraun village in Bihar's Jamui district early today, police said.
Over 50 naxalites raided the plant office of Pradhan Road Construction Limited, a private road construction firm, at Saraun and burnt a soil excavation machine, one payloader and two dumpers after asking the night guards to vacate the premises, the police said.
Raids were on in the area to nab the ultras, they said. PTI


----------



## SpArK

*Breaking news: Government nod for autonomous Gorkhaland​*
The government has given its nod for the creation of an autonomous Gorkhaland.

It has directed the home ministry to sign an agreement with the Gorkha Janamukti Morcha (GJM) and West Bengal government.


Breaking news: Government nod for autonomous Gorkhaland - India - DNA


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists kill SPO's mother in Chhattisgarh:*

Indian Express reports that the Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) cadres attacked the house of one Mukesh Kaved, a Special Police Officer (SPO), and killed his mother in Kalanur village in Narayanpur District on July 16. The Maoists killed Punki Bai Kaved, the mother of Kaved while his father Rup Ji Kaved, was hanged on a tree but somehow survived.


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists kill civilian in Bihar:*

DNA India reports that armed Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) cadres slit the throat of a villager and killed him at Bharpurva village in East Champaran District on July 16. Over 24 armed Maoist cadres raided the village, captured the villager and killed him, Deputy Superintendent of Police (SP) Bambam Choudhary said. The Maoists left behind a leaflet claiming responsibility as he was allegedly working as a Police informer, the SP added. 

Meanwhile, three CPI-Maoist cadres were arrested from the Gerua and Khasia forests during a search operation by Security Force (SF) personnel in Banka District in the night of July 15, reports Hindustan Times. A joint team of the Police from Jamui and Banka Districts raided the forests on the said night and arrested the Maoists identified as Barku Marandi, Manoj Paswan and Digambar Das, said SP (Banka) Shyam Kumar. The Police have recovered two pistols and several Maoist literatures from them


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists kill TPC cadre in Jharkhand:*

IBN Live reports that a cadre of the Tritiya Prastuti Committee (TPC), a break-away faction of the Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist), was reportedly killed by CPI-Maoist cadres at Etko village in Palamu District in the night of July 15. A group of Maoists dragged Guddu Khan (26) out of his house and shot him dead a little distance away allegedly for being involved with TPC. The Maoists also left a hand-written chit owning the responsibility, Superintendent of Police Anup T Mathew said. 

Meanwhile, three Jharkhand Prastuti Committee (JPC), a splinter group of the CPI-Maoist, cadres, identified as Kalam Ansari, Asfar Ansari and Ravindra Bhuiyan, were arrested and six weapons, including three rifles, were recovered from them during raids in Palamu District on July 16, reports Times of India. Kalam was arrested from Gurha village. Following his arrest, the other two Asfar and Ravindra were arrested from Siknee village under the Panki Police Station. Police also recovered four cell phones and a uniform.

Separately, the SF arrested two suspected Maoists in the forest on the Palamu-Chatra border touching Bihar during an operation code named as &#8216;Blue Moon&#8217; in Ranchi District on July 17, reports Daily Pioneer. The SFs recovered three country made guns, one flash gun, one Motorola walky talky, pistols, uniforms, utensils, backpacks, Maoist literatures and large number of live ammunition from them.


----------



## 53fd

*PULF militant abducts minor girl in Manipur:*

Telegraph reports that a minor girl, identified as Memi (13), was abducted and freed after being held hostage for one night by alleged cadres of the Peoples&#8217; United Liberation Front (PULF) from Keirao Makting Mayai Leikai in Imphal East District on July 16. The abductors, claiming to be cadres of PULF, told Memi that she was abducted so that they could demand money from her elder brother Muhammad Saheed Ali, a contractor.


----------



## 53fd

*GNLA threatens serial blasts in Meghalaya:*

Sentinel reports that Security Forces (SFs) were put on high alert in Meghalaya on July 17 after Garo National Liberation Army (GNLA) militants threatened to carry out serial blasts across the State. The militants said they would bomb crowded places like Bara Bazaar and Police Bazaar in Shillong, East Khasi Hills, Tura market in West Garo Hills and other places if the Government did not withdraw Central forces from Garo Hills by July 18. GNLA&#8217;s threat came after two units of Combat Battalion against Resolute Action (CoBRA) and five companies of Border Security Force (BSF) troopers were deployed in the Garo Hills region. &#8220;If the operations against the GNLA are not stopped by Monday, the organisation will go for serial blasts in Meghalaya,&#8217;&#8217; GNLA &#8216;commander-in-chief&#8217; Sohan D Shira reportedly said from an undisclosed location, adds Assam Tribune. 

Meanwhile, SK Jain, the intelligence chief of Meghalaya Police said, &#8220;There is no question of withdrawing the troops or suspending our combing operation against them. Instead, we will intensify our operations.&#8221; An alert has been sounded across the State, he added.


----------



## 53fd

*Three landmines recovered in Odisha:*

Security Force (SF) personnel recovered a dump consisting of three landmines, three claymore mines and a huge quantity of gelatine sticks during anti-Naxalite [Left Wing Extremism (LWE)] combing operation in Narayanpatna area of Koraput District on July 17, reports IBN Live. The recovery was made in the Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) affected Patchangi area, Deputy Superintendent of Police (DSP, Laxmipur), Y Jagannath Rao said. "The Maoists had planted the explosives targeting the Security Force personnel engaged in combing operation. No injury or casualty has been reported. The explosives were kept in steel containers," Rao added.

Meanwhile, the Special Operation Group (SOG) and District Voluntary Force (DVF) jointly raided a village and arrested a Maoist, identified as Gangadhar Madhi (19), from the Idikonda forest area under Motu Police limits in Malkangiri District in the morning of July 16, reports Orissadiary.com. Gangadhar was involved in the recent abduction of the five villagers and looting in Potteru village in the District. He was supplying food & other materials to the Maoist cadres for the past one year, Malkangiri Police said.


----------



## 53fd

*Grenade found on a Guwahati-bound passenger bus in Assam:*

Security Forces (SFs) on July 16 found a grenade on a Guwahati-bound passenger bus in the Amingaon area of Guwahati, reports Times of India. 

Also, SFs neutralised a militant hideout of United Liberation Army of Bruland, the breakaway faction of Bru National Liberation Front (BNLF), along Karimganj-Mizoram at Muithuluma village in Karimganj District. SFs recovered one 40-mm caliber Lathod gun (made in Thailand), seven rounds of Lathod 40-mm, 126 rounds of M-16, 60 rounds of G-3, 18 rounds of INSAS 5.56-mm rifle and one magazine of M-16, one magazine of INSAS, reports Sentinel. 

Times of India reports that SFs on July 16 arrested three Adivasi People&#8217;s Army (APA) militants directly involved in Bhatkuchi blast that derailed the Guwahati-Puri Express on July 10. Silvister Tirki alias Rajiv alias Silva Orang, &#8216;vice-president&#8217; of APA was arrested at village Uttarpar near Baganpara in Baksa District, while the other two APA militants, Stephen Murmu and Sagar Lakra, were arrested at Angarkata near Kumari Kata in Baksa District. 

Silvister Tirki alias Rajiv alias Silva Orang revealed that the explosives used in the blast that derailed the Guwahati-Puri Express were procured from the heavy artillery shooting range of the Army at Tamulpur in Baksa District and coal mines in Meghalaya, states Assam Tribune on July 17 reported. He further revealed that APA received help from the United Liberation Front of Asom (ULFA) during its formation and several militants of the outfit were even given training by militants of ULFA while APA did not enjoy good relations with National Democratic Front of Bodoland (NDFB).

Meanwhile, peace talks with Pro Talks Faction of United Liberation Front of Asom (ULFA-PTF) are going to start from August 2011, Times of India reports. Centre's interlocutor for peace talks in Assam P C Haldar said on July 15, "The peace process entered a new stage after Ulfa announced a unilateral ceasefire (on Tuesday). This is a positive development and we are inching closer to the final stage. We expect the peace talks to start in August&#8221;. He further said "The entire process to find a solution may take some time. Anything done at a breakneck speed may not yield a permanent solution.&#8221; On the tissue of ground rules and modalities, he said, "The Government and ULFA have to decide how to go about it and ensure that there's no ambiguity in the entire process." 

Meanwhile, the Autonomous State Demand Committee (ASDC) has called for a 12 hour bandh (General Strike) on July 18 (today) seeking release of its leader, Mohet Hojai&#8217; former chief executive member of North Cachar Hills Autonomous Council.


----------



## 53fd

*Arms and ammunition recovered in Jammu and Kashmir:*

Troops on July 17 neutralised a hide-out of the Hizb-ul-Mujahideen (HM) militants at Copra Top at village Mathansu in the Mahore area of Reasi District and recovered a consignment of arms, ammunition and explosives, reports Daily Excelsior. Recoveries included two AK-47 rifles with two bayonets, two AK magazines, 120 rounds, two hand grenades, two Kenwood radio sets, some incriminating documents, mobile telephones with their batteries and some other explosive material. 

Meanwhile, search operations were intensified in the areas of Kathua District, bordering Punjab, following inputs developed by Punjab Police about movement of a group of militants in Dhar area of Pathankote in Gurdaspur District, only few kilometers opposite Basohli tehsil (revenue unit) of Kathua District. Senior Superintendent of Police (SSP, Kathua) Jagdish Lal Sharma confirmed, &#8220;Our police is fully alert in all the areas bordering Punjab. Not only the areas close to Punjab but even neighbouring State of Himachal Pradesh have also been put on high alert to prevent any kind of movement of undesirable elements into Kathua District.&#8217;&#8217; He added that Ranjit Sagar dam was fully protected and there was no possibility of the militants reaching close to it for any sabotage. Reports indicate that Punjab Police have launched searches in Dhar, Donera and Pangota areas opposite Basohli tehsil of Kathua District for past two to three days following inputs about movement of militants in the area. Police sources, however, couldn&#8217;t say as to whether the militants were of Punjab origin or Jammu and Kashmir.


----------



## 53fd

*One person arrested along with eight crude bombs in Gujarat:
*
The Police on July 17 arrested a person, Shehzad Ismail Rangrezi, from new Shah Alam area in Ahmadabad after being alerted by his live-in partner that he had assembled bombs, Indian Express reported. The Police later recovered eight live crude bombs from a dry lake. Ahmadabad Police Commissioner Sudhir Sinha said, &#8220;Shehzad had brought these bombs from outside. He wanted to use these bombs before the Jagannath Rath Yatra in the city to create communal disharmony. However, that could not happen.&#8221; The bombs, the Bonm Disposal Squad officials said, contained gun powder, nuts and bolts, pieces of glass and marble, and assembled in a form that, when blasted, could have seriously injured people 10 to 50 metres from the spot. The Police also seized a country-made revolver from Shehzad&#8217;s house and some bottles of imported liquor.


----------



## rajusri

^^^^^  I do not think anyone else bother about this thread except you.


----------



## 53fd

*Six landmines unearthed in Maoist-affected Orissa district:*

Koraput (Orissa), Jul 17 (PTI) Six landmines, including three claymore mines, were today unearthed by security personnel during an anti-Naxal combing operation in Koraput district, a senior police official said.

Special Operation Group (SOG) personnel stumbled upon the explosives in the Maoist-prone Pachingi area, DSP (Laxmipur) Y Jagannath Rao said.

"The Maoists had planted the explosives targeting security personnel engaged in combing operation. No injury or casualty has been reported. The explosives were kept in steel containers," Rao said. PTI


----------



## SpArK

The thread should be renamed Bilal thread..


----------



## 53fd

*Two IEDs found in Khunti district:*

Khunti (Jharkhand), July 17 (PTI) Two improvised explosive devices (IED) were detected in Khunti district, the police said today.

A 15-kg IED was found today at Barigarah village while another weighing 25 kg was detected under Rania police station of the district yesterday, the Superintendent of Police, Manoj Kaushik, told reporters here.

The explosives were detected during patrolling, he added. PTI


----------



## 53fd

*Maoist leader alleges govt insincere in implementing agreement:*

Bhubaneswar, July 17 (PTI) A fortnight after his release from jail following withdrawal of case against him, Maoist leader Ganti Prasadam today slammed Orissa Government accusing it of being insincere in implementing the agreement with mediators for release of then Malkangiri collector.

"Naveen Patnaik government is not sincere enough to implement the agreement reached between it and the naxal-selected mediators", Prasadam said here.

Little progress had been made in implementation of 30-point agreement reached between Orissa government and mediators for release of collector R Vineel Krishna, who had been abducted by naxals on February 16, this year, he said.

Ganti Prasadam, whose release was one of the major demands of the abductors of Krishna, was freed from Koraput jail on July one following withdrawal of case against him by Orissa government.

Referring to the tribals lodged in jails on the charge of having links with ultras, Prasadam said during his days as a prisoner he had come to see the plight of the innocent jailed tribals from close quarters.

Endorsing Ganti's views, one of the naxal-chosen mediators Dandapani Mohanty said so far only five tribals had been released after withdrawal of charges against them. more PTI

Prasadam and Mohanty claimed over 500 innocent tribals were still languishing in several jails in the state and demanded that they should be immediately released.

Mohanty alleged that in violation of the agreement, the government was carrying out combing operation and implicating innocent tribals charging them as Maoists

Prasadam and Mohanty were here to attend a meeting of "Rajnaitak Bandimukti Committee" (release of political prisoners' committee) in which relatives of prisoners were also present. PTI


----------



## SpArK

Maoists announces ceasefire and stopping of violence.


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists kill three civilians in Maharashtra:*

IBN Live reports that a group of Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) cadres reportedly killed three persons including a sarpanch (head of village level local self-Government institution) in Korchi Taluka (Administrative unit) in Gadchiroli District in the night of July 17. The victims identified as Motiram Katenge (50), sarpanch of Dabri village, Sudhakar Koreti (40) and Paharsinh Kumre (55), were killed in the night of July 17 in Bijepar village and their bodies were dumped in neighbouring Mohgaon Tola village, Police said.


----------



## 53fd

*One villager killed and one SF injured during an encounter in West Bengal:*

Telegraph reports that one villager was killed and Sub-Inspector of Police Rajat Choudhary was injured, in an encounter between the Police and the Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) cadres in Purulia District in the night of July 15. With the Maoists running away after a 10-minutes encounter, the Police rescued Lakshmikanta Mahato, the abducted husband of a Congress Panchayat chief (president of Gram Panchayat, the village level local self-Government institution), who was left behind by the Maoists. The Maoists had demanded INR 150, 000 to release Lakshmikanta.


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists kill civilian in Jharkhand:*

The Hindu reports that a person, identified as Karma Sahu, was killed by suspected cadres of the Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) in Simdega District on July 18. The dead body of Sahu was recovered in Genmer-Chandsai village in the morning, the Superintendent of Police Anup Birthare said.


----------



## 53fd

*40 ULFA-ATF militants trying to enter Assam before Independence Day:*

Sentinel on July 18 reports that 40 Anti-Talks Faction of United Liberation Front of Asom (ULFA-ATF) militants, trained by Kachin Independence Army (KIA), are trying to enter the State before Independence Day by crossing the Patkai hills from Lohit and Changlang Districts of Arunachal Pradesh. 

Meanwhile, Army has ruled out the possibility for the militants to procure explosives from its firing ranges, reports Assam Tribune. The Army Public Relation Officer, Lieutenant Colonel SS Phogat, reacting to Assam Police suspicion that explosives for the Puri Express blast on July 10 were collected from the firing range of the Army at Tamulpur in Baksa District, said that well organized, systematic and safe procedures were followed in the firing ranges of the Army. He further said that the new generation fuses used since 2005-06, automatically explode on achieving the desired range in the target area. Also, Army keeps track of the bombs that are fired and even if a bomb remained unexploded, extracting TNT out of a solid casted artillery shell is not an easy task.


----------



## 53fd

*Bru member killed by suspected UDLA militants in Mizoram:*

Sentinel reports that a member of Bru community, Birguram (35), was shot dead by four unidentified assailants, suspected to be United Democratic Liberation Army (UDLA) militants, apparently tagging him as a Police informer, in Thinglian village of Kolasib District along the Mizoram-Tripura-Assam border on July 17. State Home Minister R. Lalzirliana told the Assembly on July 18 that Birguram, a resident of Thinglian village, was called out from his residence and shot dead by the suspected Bru outfit cadres. 

Meanwhile, Mizoram Police arrested a Mizo arms smuggler, identified as Ngunthavnglina (58), during a search operation in south Vanlaiphai area under south Vanlaiphai Police Station in Lunglei District on July 15. One AK 56 rifle as well as one magazine was recovered from his possession.


----------



## 53fd

*Policeman shot at in Jammu and Kashmir:*

A Policeman, identified as Fareed Ahmad Khan (Belt no. 546/Armed Police, 5th Batallion) was injured on July 18, when a group of unidentified assailants opened fire at him outside his residence at Gutlibagh in Ganderbal District, reports Kashmir Times. Superintend of Police (SP), Ganderbal, Imtiyaz Hussain Mir said that the &#8216;district commander&#8217; of Hizb-ul-Mujahideen (HM) Mushtaq Ahmad Khan has been identified behind this incident. &#8220;He has been on the killing spree from the last few months where he has killed three persons and injuring one today&#8221;, he added. 

Meanwhile, Security Forces (SFs) recovered a consignment of arms and ammunition from a hideout of HM at Khodra dhok under the jurisdiction of Budhal Police Station in Rajouri District, according to Daily Excelsior. Recoveries made form the site included one AK-56 rifle, three AK magazines, 251 bullets of AK-56, 15 bullets of Pika gun, six grenades of Under Barrel Grenade Launcher (UBGL), one RPG 7 grenade, one Chinese grenades, two Icom radio sets, one ALINCO radio set, 73 explosive sticks and some incriminating documents pertaining to HM. Sources said the AK-56 rifle recovered from the militant hideout carried the name of Abu Hussain, a HM militant, who happened to be the associate of slain HM &#8216;commander&#8217; Abu Inqullabi.


----------



## 53fd

*Explosives recovered in Bihar:*

Acting on a tip-off, a raid was conducted by the Police in Naga Road locality close to the border under direct surveillance of the Deputy Superintendent of Police Rajeev Ranjan and a cache of explosives, including detonators, fuse wires and timer watch used in making crude bombs were recovered in East Champaran District in the evening of July 17, reports Telegraph. Several ornaments looted from a jewellery shop last month were also recovered. In addition five persons were also arrested. 

Meanwhile, eight CPI-Maoist cadres, including a self-styled &#8216;area commander&#8217; Sanjay Thakur, and a woman cadre, were arrested from Bashathpur village under Tariyani Police Station in Sheohar District, reports The Hindu. Acting on a tip-off, the Special Task Force of Bihar Police from Sheohar and Motihari raided the village where the Maoists had assembled last night and arrested them, Sub-Divisional Police Officer S M Vakil Ahmed said. Four of the arrested cadres were identified as Sanjay Thakur from Muzaffarpur, Kabita Kumari from Katihar, Umesh Thakur and Anjay Thakur residents of Sheohar. The identity of the four others is being ascertained, adds Telegraph. All the arrestees were reportedly involved in several operations carried out by the Maoists in Sheohar and East Champaran Districts, Ahmed added. Sanjay, a resident of Kasba Paigambarpur village under Minapur Police Station in neighbouring Muzaffarpur District, was involved in over a dozen Maoist-related incidents, including the abduction of former Block Development Officer of Tariyani, Manoj Singh last year [2010]. Sanjay was also involved in the attack on a Police team under Rajepur Police Station in East Champaran District in which the Station House Officer of the Police Station was injured. His name had also figured in the killing of a mukhiya (village head), Surendra Narain Singh.


----------



## 53fd

*Investigators suspect the hand of a new militant outfit behind Mumbai serial blasts:*

Investigators probing the July 13 triple bomb blasts in Mumbai suspect that the blasts could have been the handiwork of a little-known militant outfit, the JIAM (Jam-i-yyathul Ansarul Muslimeen), experts have started focusing on the involvement of JIAM, a relatively new terror outfit with a strong base in South India. Another investigator said the outfit functioned as a shadow organisation of the Indian Mujahideen (IM), according to DNA. The outfit recruited people from the IM and even from the underworld. An officer from a central investigative agency said JIAM, originally a organisation based in Bangladesh, has recruited several fresh faces from Uttar Pradesh, Madhya Pradesh, Jharkhand, Gujarat, West Bengal, Andhra Pradesh and Kerala. There are unconfirmed reports that say JIAM could also have connections with the Taliban, the officer said.


----------



## Trisonics

bilalhaider said:


> *Maoists kill civilian in Jharkhand:*
> 
> The Hindu reports that a person,



Please post the source from Hindu. Same with the telegraph and IBN news.


----------



## 53fd

Trisonics said:


> Please post the source from Hindu. Same with the telegraph and IBN news.


 
The sources:

a) The Hindu:

The Hindu : NATIONAL / NEW DELHI : Ultras kill one in Jharkhand

b) The Telegraph:

Explosives seized

c) IBN News:

India News, India Breaking News, Top News Headlines, Latest India News & Updates



> Naxals kill three villagers in Gadchiroli:
> 
> Nagpur: A group of Naxalites allegedly killed three persons including a village-head in Korchi taluka of Gadchiroli district, police said on Monday.
> The sarpanch of Dabri village Motiram Katenge (50), Sudhakar Koreti (40) and Paharsinh Kumre (55) were killed on Sunday night in Bijepar village and their bodies were dumped in neighbouring Mohgaon Tola village, they said.


----------



## sur




----------



## sur

deleted........


----------



## 53fd

*Congress delegation comes under attack, 3 party workers killed in Maoist ambush*

RAIPUR: In an unprecedented attack, three Congress party workers were killed and four injured as the Maoists triggered a landmine explosion and opened fire on a vehicle part of a convoy carrying a high powered party delegation. Senior leaders, travelling in vehicles ahead, escaped unhurt. The convoy came under attack at five in the evening, on the periphery of Udanti wildlife sanctuary, 178 kilometers from the state capital. 

The party top brass was returning from a kisan sammelan held in Durwagudi, a village in Deobhog block at the far end of Raipur district, on the border with Orissa. Senior leaders, including state congress president Nand Kumar Patel, leader of opposition Ravindra Choubey, and an array of MLAs, travelled at the head of the convoy, accompanied by police vehicles, while party workers formed the tail. 

A few minutes before 5 pm, an explosion hit one of the cars of the tail as it neared a bridge. "Part of the bolero vehicle was damaged as it turned on its side. The Maoists then began spraying bullets, killing the driver," said Ram Niwas, additional director general of police. He said the casualties could go up to four. 

There were 20-25 vehicles in the convoy and they were travelling in close succession, said Dhanendra Sahu, former congress president. "But not close enough for us to hear the blast. We realised a blast had taken place after we reached Mainpur, once we came into the range of mobile network, and our phone started ringing," he said. 

"The blast was probably aimed at one of the police vehicles," said Ram Niwas . The Maoists are unlikely to target the opposition party, said police sources.


----------



## 53fd

*Eight persons abducted in Tripura:*

Tripurainfo reports that armed militants of Biswamohon faction of National democratic front of Tripura (NLFT-BM) on July 19 abducted eight villagers, namely Arun Chakma (35), Ganja Chakma (45), Sudhyajoy Chakma (35) Ratanjoy Chakma (27) Baisakh chakma (30), Sumanta Chakma (30), Kahindra Tripura (35) and Fallenjoy Tripura (25), at Debendra Karbari Para under Chawmanu Police Station in Dhalai District. Two persons suffered injuries due to assault by the militants.


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists blow up coffee go down in Andhra Pradesh:*

The Hindu reports that the cadres of the Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) blew up a coffee go down at Teemulabanda village in G.K. Veedhi mandal (administrative unit) in Visakhapatnam District on July 20. The Maoists planted landmines and triggered the blast. The loss was estimated to be INR 800, 000.


----------



## 53fd

*Eight Congress Party workers killed in Maoist attack in Chhattisgarh:*

Hindustan Times reports that cadres of the Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) blew up a bridge at Udanti near Devbhog, about 175 kilometers east of Raipur District, in the evening of July 20 killing eight Congress Party workers. Talking to reporters from Mainpur Police Station, State Congress President Nand Kumar Patel said, &#8220;We lost eight of our men and at least five were injured. No preventive measures were taken, despite the administration being informed three days ago about the event.&#8221; However, Additional Director General of Police (anti-Maoist operation) Ram Niwas said, &#8220;All the Congress leaders were unharmed. Four were killed and four persons who sustained serious injuries were rushed to the hospital.&#8221; Patel and other party leaders were returning from a Kisan Sammelan (Farmers Meeting) held in Durwagudi, a village in Devbhog block (administrative division), on the border with Odisha, when the convoy was attacked by the Maoists.

Meanwhile, Chief Minister Raman Singh said that an Army base coming up at Bastar in no way mean that Army men will be deployed against the Naxals in the region, reports Daily Bhaskar. He said Army personnel will impart training to State Police troopers. The State Government is also working out on a proposal to train more Special Police Officers (SPO) to take on the Maoists.


----------



## sathya

why do maoist kill people ?

did mao preached killing people... r they following mao s principle to call themselves maoist.. 

if they have people support or if they are the people.. they can win elections and do so much better than killing people..

even if 100 people decide together hey can achieve something significant.. 

are they lacking even a single sane person ?


----------



## sathya

bilalhaider you are spending too much time noting all the troubles in india.... 

do you truly believe its worth spending so much time collecting all this sad news of other country..

its not just few posts.... its looks lke you will get Phd in this subject.....


i wanted to request u to change yourself by sending private message, unfortunately i have to post 700 posts for that..


----------



## 53fd

sathya said:


> bilalhaider you are spending too much time noting all the troubles in india....
> 
> do you truly believe its worth spending so much time collecting all this sad news of other country..
> 
> its not just few posts.... its looks lke you will get Phd in this subject.....
> 
> 
> i wanted to request u to change yourself by sending private message, unfortunately i have to post 700 posts for that..


 
I'm just reporting the news as it is. Is reporting the news a crime now?


----------



## sathya

its not about the posting the news , its about the intention. 

aren t u bored about it.. posting about loss of other country for so long..

normal average people wont be able to do it for such a long period.. 

anyway this is my last suggestion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

sathya said:


> its not about the posting the news , its about the intention.
> 
> aren t u bored about it.. posting about loss of other country for so long..
> 
> normal average people wont be able to do it for such a long period..
> 
> anyway this is my last suggestion.


 
Half the time for these searches and posts would have helped to save some precious time on interesting things. 

But well, different people different interests, his is Maoists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

bilalhaider said:


> I'm just reporting the news as it is. Is reporting the news a crime now?


 
Frustration Bilal bhai frustration. Don't frustrate the neighbors. It is unethical.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SpArK

Areesh said:


> Frustration Bilal bhai frustration. Don't frustrate the neighbors. It is unethical.


 
No man... let him post , repeat, post, repeat..

Why should ppl get frustruated over that.. Its his forum, his choice..... we all love bilal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sathya

Areesh said:


> Frustration Bilal bhai frustration. Don't frustrate the neighbors. It is unethical.


 
i couldn t agree more with u..


----------



## 53fd

Areesh said:


> Frustration Bilal bhai frustration. Don't frustrate the neighbors. It is unethical.


 
The love for me from the Indian members on this thread is _staggering_ , & I am extremely grateful for the encouragement they provide me by posting regular comments on this thread.


----------



## 53fd

*Unidentified assailants open fire former on former PULF leader MI Khan's house in Manipur:*

Sangai Express reports that unidentified assailants on July 21 opened fire on the hose of former People&#8217;s United Liberation Front (PULF) leader MI Khan, who has now joined electoral politics, in the Keirao Makting Makha Leikai area of Imphal East District. 

Meanwhile, the &#8216;commander-in-chief&#8217; of Mobile-Task-Force faction of Kangleipak Communist Party (KCP-MTF), Chirom Tiken alias Prem alias Sunil Meitei, who was arrested by Security Forces (SFs) from Ijipura in Bangalore on June 29 was brought to Imphal on July 21, states Kanglaonline. Sunil Meitei is an accused in many criminal activities related to extortion and murder in various parts of Bishnupur, Imphal West and Imphal East Districts.


----------



## 53fd

*Businessman abducted in Assam:*

Suspected Naga militants on July 19 abducted a businessman Bitu Hazarika from the Merapani area of Golaghat District and demanded INR five hundred thousand from his family to free him, reports Times of India. 

Security Forces (SFs) on July 20 arrested a militant of the Anti-Talks Faction of National Democratic Front of Boroland (NDFB-ATF), identified as Rahul Khaklari, along with a pistol and ammunition, at Ambagaon area of Udalguri District. 

Telegraph reports that a special court in Guwahati on July 21 rejected a bail petition of Black Widow (BW) &#8216;chairman&#8217; Jewel Gorlosa and &#8216;Commander-in-chief&#8217; Niranjan Hojai in connection with a case of the National Investigation Agency (NIA) registered against them to probe alleged siphoning of development funds of the Dima Hasao Autonomous Council. The court also deferred the hearing of another bail petition of the duo in connection with the second NIA case till July 25.


----------



## 53fd

*Three persons arrested in Mumbai serial blasts case:*

PTI reports that the Mumbai Anti Terrorism Squad (ATS) on July 22 arrested three persons in connection with the Mumbai serial blasts case (13/7). According to sources, two of the arrestees hailed from Northern Maharashtra while the third one was from Gujarat. 

Meanwhile, the ATS identified 13 new recruits of the Indian Mujahideen (IM) from various parts of Maharashtra, Gujarat and Karnataka. However, ATS officials did not comment on any possible links of these men with the Mumbai serial blasts.


----------



## 53fd

*NLFT-BM demands INR one million ransoms for eight abductees:*

Tripurainfo reports that Biswamohan faction of National Democratic Front of Tripura (NLFT-BM) on July 20 sent a ransom notice of INR 1 million to East Chawmanu village council Chief (Dhalai District) Shanti Ranjan Chakma for the release of eight tribal villagers, including two Communist Party if India-Marxist (CPI-M) leaders Arun Chakma (35) and Ganja Chakma (45), abducted by the group on July 19.


----------



## 53fd

*Two civilians killed by Maoists in Chhattisgarh:*

Outlook reports that in two separate incidents, the cadres of the Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) killed two persons including a Special Police Officer (SPO) in Bastar region on July 22. Armed Maoist cadres reached Ganjinar village under Bhansi Police Station and killed Laxman Markam brother of Munna Markam of Nakulnar Janpad Panchayat (village level local self-Government institution), Dantewada Superintendent of Police Ankit Garg said. 

Meanwhile, that the Maoists killed Subba Satyam, a SPO in Madded village in Bijapur District. Subba had gone out to buy things from the market, where a group of five Maoists reached and attacked him with an axe. They ran away after the killing, Additional Police Superintendent BPS Rajbhanu said. 

Separately, the Chhattisgarh Government lowered the educational qualifications for Adivasi youth to recruit them in the regular Police Force and Armed Force, reports Times of India. The State cabinet passed the order that education up to Class V will make applicants eligible for constabulary the earlier requirement was clearing Class X. The announcement comes weeks after the Supreme Court order led to the disarming of Special Police Officers (SPOs) &#8212; nearly 5,000 tribal men hired on a temporary basis on less than one-third the salary of a constable and deployed in anti-Maoist operations. The court said they were being used as "canon fodder in the killing fields of Dantewada". Chief Minister Raman Singh said, "Eighty percent of the SPOs will become constables. For the remaining 20% we would try and get them to clear through open school."


----------



## 53fd

*Two injured in mine explosions in Jammu and Kashmir:*

Two civilians including a minor girl were critically injured on July 22, in two separate mine explosions near the Line of Control (LoC) in Poonch District, reports Daily Excelsior. The first explosion took place at around 12.30 pm near village Jandrola in Mandi tehsil (revenue unit) in which Shahida Parveen (13) was injured. The second explosion took place at around 3.45 pm at Shahpur village near LoC, where one Mohammad Hussain, was injured. 

Meanwhile, Security Forces (SFs) arrested a Hizb-ul-Mujahideen (HM) militant, identified as Imtiyaz Ahmad Ganaie, from Barsoo of Awantipora in Pulwama District. One AK 47 rifle, two AK magazines and 50 AK rounds were recovered from his possession. 

Further, the Chief Judicial Magistrate (CJM) Sopore granted bail to a girl, Quratul Ain, alleged to be working for Lashkar-e-Toiba (LeT) militant outfit. Earlier Qurat was arrested on July 12, after the IED attack on Sopore Police Station in Baramulla District on July 6. Shops and business establishments in Sopore remained closed against the arrest of Quratul Ain. 

Separately, SFs charged batons, used tear smoke and fired warning shots in air to crush protests that broke out in Kulgam District against the alleged abduction and gang rape of a woman, Rukaya Bano by Army. Chief Minister Omar Abdullah promised action against the guilty, saying the Armed Forces Special Powers Act (AFSPA) will not be allowed to hamper investigations. In retaliation, the protesters pelted stones on the SFs triggering pitched battle. 

Meanwhile, the Army ordered internal probe into the incident. General Officer Commanding (GOC) 15th Corps Lieutenant General S.A. Hasnain said that Army had already commenced its own fast track preliminary investigation. "The Army is fully and completely cooperating with the police and with all other Government agencies in carrying out the investigations," he stated. 

According to Greater Kashmir, a three-member Kashmir Committee, headed by Rajya Sabha member Ram Jethmalani, arrived in Jammu to hold talks with leaders of political groups, social activists and intellectuals in the region to find its own solution to the Kashmir issue. Its other members are V.K. Grover, a former diplomat, and rights activist Madhu Kishwar. The panel is working to find its own solution to the crisis in Jammu and Kashmir, almost in a parallel exercise to that being conducted by three government-appointed interlocutors. 

Kashmir Times reports that an official spokesman of Rural Development has stated that names of elected Sarpanches (president/ chief of the village level local self-government institution) and Panches (members of the village level local self-government institution) has been already notified under SRO 211 on July 14. The information is available on departmental website, Government of Jammu & Kashmir, Department of Rural Development, he maintained.


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists blown up house in Bihar:*

Hindustan Times reports that Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) cadres blew up the house of a former sarpanch (head of village level local self-Government institution) of Yadunathpur village and set ablaze his brother's house in Rohtas District in the night of July 21. Around 12 Maoist cadres raided the village and triggered a dynamite blast blowing up the house of Gangeshwar Singh and later set ablaze the house of Maheshwar Singh.


----------



## 53fd

*Explosives recovered in Jharkhand:*

IBN Live reports that acting on a tip off those Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) cadres were camped at a forest and designing plans for an attack, the Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) and the Jharkhand Police launched a combing operation in Tamar and Bundu areas, about 70 kilometres from State capital Ranchi on July 22. Three clamour mines, each weighing 20 kilogrammes, and two landmines weighing 15 kilogrammes each, a country-made gun, 67 double boosters, two wireless sets and 24 bullets, and a total of 308 gelatine sticks were recovered during the anti-Maoist operation, Superintendent of Police (Ranchi Rural), S Michael Raj said.

Meanwhile, the Police have registered a case against Gulach Munda, a Maoist squad leader of Ghorabandha for raping a 30-year-old physically challenged woman nine months ago in East Singhbhum District. The case was registered two days ago against Munda after the victim lodged a complaint with the Police, Police Superintendent (Rural) Ranjit Prasad said. 

Separately, the Jharkhand Police are planning to change strategy to arrest Maoist leader Kundan Pahan, the alleged killer of Ramesh Singh Munda, a Janata Dal United MLA and two Police officers, including Special Branch Inspector Francis Indwar, in 2009. "There is a lot of work to be done. The areas where Kundan Pahan operates are populated ones, and the police have to take the utmost care in protecting the civilians during their operation against Pahan," the Director General of Police, G S Rath, said.


----------



## 53fd

*Four Maoists surrender in Uttar Pradesh:*

Times of India reports that four Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) cadres surrendered before the Superintendent of Police Deepak Kumar in Sonebhadra District on July 22. The four surrendered Maoist cadres are identified as Guddu Singh alias Vinay, a former Maoist &#8216;zonal commander&#8217; of northern Gadhwa (Bihar), Surendra alias Guddu Rai alias Ajayji, &#8216;zonal commander&#8217; of Rohtas region (Bihar), Ram Dular alias Naval Kharwar, &#8216;area commander&#8217; of striking squad, Rohtas (Bihar), and Sunil Ravidas, an active member of the striking squad. The Maoists surrendered with three self-loading rifles (SLR), a hand grenade, four magazines and 200 live cartridges. One of these SLRs was looted from the cops after blowing a PAC truck at Hinaut Ghat in Naugarh area of Chandauli District in 2004, in which 17 PAC personnel were killed, the SP said. 

All the four Maoists were wanted by the Police of Uttar Pradesh, Bihar and Jharkhand for the past 10 years. Guddu Singh was involved in 15 cases of murder, kidnapping and carried a cash reward of INR 12,000. Fourteen cases of similar nature are lodged against Surendra of Palamu District in Jharkhand, Ram Dular, a native of Rohtas was involved in eight Maoist cases and Sunil, a native of Chandauli was involved in one such cases.


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists kill two civilians in Jharkhand:*

Telegraph reports that the Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) cadres killed Anil Oraon (24), a resident of Lai village in Garu, and Arun Yadav (35) of Kone village under Sadar Police Station, branding them as Police informers in a kangaroo court held at Sarju forests in Latehar District on July 21. Again, the Maoist kangaroo court was held on July 23, and three persons identified as Ashok Oraon (20) of Patratu village in Garu, Rajendra Oraon (22) of Lai and Bhola Oraon (20) of Gotang village in Garu, were told not to leave their respective villages for two years. Pappu Lohra (30), a resident of Kone village, however managed to escape from the clutches of the Maoists. &#8220;The six were abducted on July 20 from their villages at gunpoint. While the killings took place after a kangaroo court on July 21 night, three were banned from leaving their villages two days later,&#8221; a source said. Deenbandhu, North Koel Sankh zone spokesperson of the Maoists, was quoted as saying, &#8220;Those punished were branded as paid police informers who helped in &#8216;Operation Parakram&#8217; against Maoists from July 2 to July 7, in which a training camp and a gun factory were destroyed&#8221;. 

Meanwhile, intelligence reports claim that nine of members of the firing squad of Jharkhand's 'most wanted' Maoist Kundan Pahan have deserted him, reports Outlook. Tulsidas alias Vishal, the main cadre of Pahan's squad, went away along with eight other associates and said to be hiding somewhere under Tamar Police Station, the reports said. 

Further, the Director General of Police, G S Rath claimed on July 24 that the response to &#8216;Operation Nai Disha&#8217; to lure back left-wing extremists into the mainstream has been very successful and many more extremists are in the pipeline to surrender, reports IBN Live. &#8216;Operation Nai Disha&#8217; was launched last year. Rath said the response is encouraging and morale boosting. For the first time, 32 extremists turned in with regular weapons.


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists kill civilian in Odisha:*

The Hindu reports that the cadres of the Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) killed a tribal youth in Narayanpatna block of Koraput District in the night of July 23 suspecting him to be a Police informer. The victim was identified as Suka Nachika (25) of Upar Renga village. His hands and legs were tied up and his throat was slit with some sharp weapon. Maoists left handwritten letter near the body. 

Meanwhile, the Police arrested four alleged Maoists, including two women, near Paikmal at Amarpali on State Highway-3 in Bargarh District on July 24, reports Times of India. Another Maoist in the group, however, managed to escape, the Police added. Three of the arrestees belonged to Kanker District in Chhattisgarh and were identified as Anil Kumar alias Azad (25) of Kasadand village, Rambati Usendi (20) of Alpara village and Shambati Dubba of Bhimnar. The fourth, Makunda Naik (27), was a resident of Rajapada village under Padampur Police Station area in Bargarh. The Police said one country-made pistol and six bullets, letters addressed to commander, meeting proceedings, two Tiffin bombs, two detonators, route maps of Burla town, cash of INR 1,350, some eatables, some leaflets in Hindi and Oriya languages, books written in Oriya relating to activities of Maoists were recovered from them.


----------



## 53fd

*Bomb explodes in ADC office in Ukhrul District of Manipur:*

Sentinel reports that unidentified miscreants exploded a bomb in the office of the Autonomous District Council (ADC) in Manipur's interior Ukhrul District bordering with Myanmar on July 23 but no casualty was reported. No individual or group has claimed responsibility for the incident. Elections to ADC in six hill Districts of Manipur were held late last year after a gap of about 20 years. Some hill-based organisations had opposed the election demanding extension of sixth schedule of the constitution in all the six hill Districts in the state. 

Meanwhile, Security Forces (SFs) arrested four militants of Lanheiba faction of Kangleipak Communist Party (KCP) in Imphal West District of Manipur on July 24, states Assam Tribune. The four militants were identified as Oinam Anil (27), Chanam Thaniljao (50), Chanam Anandi (40) and Konthoujam Kesho (58). 

Further, SFs arrested a former Zou Defence Volunteer (ZDV) member, Pausuanthang, with two pistols from Churachandpur District on July 23, reports Sentinel. In another incident, SFs arrested an overground worker of United National Liberation Front (UNLF) from Sagolmang in Imphal East District.


----------



## 53fd

*Suspected NSCN-IM militants kill a couple in Manipur:*

Sangai Express reports that a young couple identified as Vareingam Mahonao Shimray (36) and his wife Ngaherla Shimray (33) was killed by some unidentified suspected National Socialist Council of Nagaland-Isak-Muivah (NSCN-IM) militants on July 24 at Lungpha village in Ukhrul District. 

The armed assailants also opened fire at the house of Ngaherla Shimray&#8217;s younger sister LC Rose (26) which is located just 50 metres away from the victims&#8217; house. But no one was injured in the firing. Police recovered seven spent bullets of AK rifle and three cartridges of .9 mm pistol. 

Meanwhile, three militants of different outfits have been arrested during various search operations in Manipur. A militant of People's Liberation Army (PLA) identified as Thiyam Shyam Singh (47) was arrested by Security forces (SFs) from Waithou area in Thoubal District on July 24, states Sentinel. Also, two militants of Noyon faction of Kangleipak Communist Party (KCP-Noyon) identified as Moirangthem Boboi (28) and Konsam Jilasana (30) were also arrested at Sita area in Chandel District 

Further, SFs arrested one United National Liberation Front (UNLF) and one NSCN-IM cadre on July 25, reports Kanglaonline. While the UNLF cadre, identified as Thongam Ngogo alias Bobu (27) was arrested from Khurai Lai Khulembi along Imphal-Ukhrul road in Imphal East District, the NSCN-IM cadre, identified as Shekii Paomei alias Johny (35) was arrested from Khurai Ningthoubung. The arrested NSCN-IM cadre is in the rank of &#8216;Major&#8217; and is involved in extortion from the transport vehicles plying on the National Highway (NH)-39. 

Separately, in a delayed report, three labourers identified as A Hemanta Singh (33), S Ningthemjao Singh (60) and L Sarat Singh (28) from Thoubal District were abducted by unidentified suspected armed militants on July 2, sates Kanglaonline. They still remain untraceable.


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists kill village head in Chhattisgarh:
*
Indian Express reports that the cadres of the Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) killed Uslu Jurri, village head of Cheeka village in Bijapur District on July 24. Reportedly, Jurri was killed when he went to deliver some commodities to the Maoists.


----------



## 53fd

*Collaboration between Maoists and northeast militants' is active and growing, claims intelligence official:*

There is increasing evidence of very active and growing collaboration between the Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) and militant groups of northeast India, an intelligence agency official told Hindustan Times. "Since 2009, insurgents from India's northeast have been visiting Jharkhand and imparting training to Maoist cadres who are very keen on acquiring training on IEDs and battle tactics like how to conduct an ambush. The number of such exchanges is growing," the source said alluding to the involvement of Manipuri and Naga groups. "At the same time, Maoists from central India have also been spreading their influence among the tea-garden communities of Assam. Many youth from the tea gardens have been recruited. The July 10 bomb blast in a train in Assam is also a handiwork of the Adivasi People's Army (APA) which has very strong linkages with Maoists," the source added. The Eastern Region Bureau of the Maoists has been tasked to forge alliances and set up a network in the Northeast. The Maoists are also known to be very keen to set a strong base in the Taga area of Myanmar. In fact, recent reports indicate the presence of a small group of Maoists in Taga. This restive area, in northwest Myanmar, is often referred to as "United Area" because of the strong presence of almost all the insurgent groups of India's northeast.


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists set for urban outreach, says report:*

The Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) is planning to spread their tentacles in urban areas after consolidating their position in rural pockets, reports Telegraph. At a high-level meeting of senior Maoist leaders held recently, a plan has been chalked out to re-organise the organisational set-up of the CPI-Maoist. There would be separate set-up that would look after the affairs of rural as well as the urban areas respectively. A source in the Maoist group said the new plan for urban areas would be effective from Independence Day, which the Maoists observe as &#8220;black day&#8221;.


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists kill two persons in Odisha:*

Cadres of the Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) killed two persons in Niyamgiri hill area of the State, whose bodies were recovered on July 27, reports The Hindu. One killing occurred in Muniguda Police Station area of Rayagada District, while the other person was killed in Lanjigarh area of adjoining Kalahandi District. According to sources, Maoists termed both of them agents of Police and Vedanta Alumina Limited (VAL). It was suspected that Maoists resorted to these murders to garner support of members of anti-Vedanta movement continuing in Niyamgiri area. The victim in Rayagada district was Dadhi Sikaka, a youth from Ambadhuni village. Maoists abducted him and his brother Lakshman Sikaka. Lakshman was ruthlessly beaten up and released. Body of the other victim Ajit Patnaik was found in a pool of blood near Ijirupa jungle on the Niyamgiri foothill in Kalahandi District.

Meanwhile, about 25 kilograms of explosives planted by Maoists was recovered at Laxmipur in Koraput District by Security Force (SF) personnel, reports IBN Live. The recovery was made ahead of the 'martyrs' week' planned by the Maoists from July 28 (today).The explosives, weighing about 25 kg, was placed in a steel container in a bush apparently targeting SFs. The spot where the explosive filled container was found is close to the local court and a BSF camp.

According to Times of India, the Maoist leadership has sent some key leaders to Andhra-Odisha Border (AOB) from Chhattisgarh to strengthen the party and lift the morale of the cadres in AOB. Highly-placed sources told Times of India that Gajarla Ashok alias Ranganna alias Janardhan alias Aitu was assigned with the crucial responsibility of revival of the party in AOB by the central leadership. In-charge of South Bastar division in Dandakaranya special zonal committee (DKSZC), Aitu is a master strategist in military warfare.

Separately, the State Government has sought the cooperation of the Centre to enhance the manpower in Odisha's General Railway Police (GRP) wing. Director General of Police (DGP) Manmohan Praharaj placed the proposal before his Railway Protection Force (RPF) counterpart PK Mehta when the latter met him in Cuttack on July 26.


----------



## 53fd

*ULFA-ATF blasts Grenade in Assam:*

Suspected Anti-Talks Faction of United Liberation Front of Asom (ULFA-ATF) militants exploded a grenade on July 27 (ULFA Martyrs&#8217; Day) near DDR College at Chabua in Dibrugarh District, reports Shillong Times. Police said four shops were partially damaged while no one was injured in the attack.

Further, in another incident, a powerful bomb was defused by the Police at a bus station in Dhubri Town.

Meanwhile, Pro-Talks faction of ULFA (ULFA-PTF) observed &#8216;Martyrs&#8217; Day&#8217; at their designated camp at Kakopathar in Tinsukia District, reports Sentinel.

Also, Shillong Times reports that ULFA-PTF &#8216;finance secretary&#8217; Chitrabon Hazarika on July 27 said, &#8220;The charter of demands is almost ready and it will be finalized within a couple of days.&#8221; He further said, &#8220;We will submit the charter of demands to the Centre soon.&#8221;

Separately, Security Forces (SFs) on July 26 arrested a militant of Anti-Talks Faction of National Democratic Front of Bodoland (NDFB-ATF), identified as Genda Basumatary alias B. Sudev, from Ratanpur area under Tangla Police Station in Udalguri District, reports Telegraph. A .9mm pistol with 15 rounds of live ammunition, an NDFB writing pad and a mobile handset was recovered from him.

Further, SFs on July 27 recovered two 7.62mm SLR rifles with 14 rounds of live ammunition and two magazines from thick undergrowth along the banks of the Dhansiri in Majuli in Udalguri District, at the State&#8217;s tri-junction with Arunachal Pradesh and Bhutan.

Meanwhile, SFs Arrested one ULFA militant, Lachit Khanikar, and a linkmen in Tinsukia District. One Pistol and two Chinese grenades were seized from them.

Separately, arrested &#8216;Publicity Secretary&#8217; ULFA-ATF Rittik Hazarika alias `Lieutenant&#8217; Arun Udoy Dehotia informed interrogators that Paresh Baruah was holed up in Myanmar's Kachin State and he was part of a ULFA mobile camp in Nagaland's Mon District which has around 6 to 7 cadres under senior Nayan Medhi, reports IBN Live. Hazarika had arrived in Sonitpur for a recruitment drive and to understand the people's reaction to the news of ceasefire by ULFA-PTF and the proposed peace talks between Central Government and ULFA-PTF.

Separately, a 30-member peace committee comprising the tea community, Karbi villagers and officials of Golaghat and Karbi Anglong administrations has been constituted and security beefed up to defuse ethnic tension and thwart Karbi People&#8217;s Liberation Tiger(KPLT) militant attacks along the Golaghat-Karbi Anglong boundary in Assam, reports Telegraph.


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists blow up telecom tower in Bihar:*

IBN Live reports that armed cadres of the Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) blasted a tower and control room of a private telecom operator at Sonebersa village in Saran District on July 27, Superintendent of Police A. K. Satyarthy said. Around 20 Maoists surrounded the tower, held the private security guard captive and triggered a dynamite blast to blow up the tower and control room, Satyarthy said.


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists set ablaze earth movers in Jharkhand:*

A group of Tritiya Prastuti Committee (TPC) cadres stormed Central Coalfields Limited&#8217;s (CCL) Potanga project in Urimari in Hazaribagh District on July 26, setting ablaze machinery belonging to a private contractor before escaping amid a blaze of gunfire, reports Telegraph.

Meanwhile, Police on July 27 arrested an &#8216;area commander&#8217; of the Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist), identified as Dilip Oraon, and four of his squad members from Kotam village in Gumla District, reports Hindustan Times. During interrogation Oraon confessed that he had been instrumental in the Maoist attack on the Police that had killed nine personnel in 2001, shooting dead a constable and murder of five villagers some years ago at separate places in the District. The Police recovered several Maoist posters from them.


----------



## 53fd

*Kerala temple receives bomb threats:*

Times of India reports that the authorities of the Lord Krishna Temple at Guruvayur in Kochi in Kerala received a letter on July 27 which warned of bomb attacks from al- Qaeda on the temple. The letter was typed using manual typewriter and appeared to have been posted from Chennai in Tamil Nadu.


----------



## third eye

Hmm..

Post 807 to 828 by the same poster.

Some one has a great deal of time to spare.


----------



## third eye

third eye said:


> Hmm..
> 
> Post 807 to 828 by the same poster.
> 
> Some one has a great deal of time to spare.



Wonder what is the record is for the max number of consecutive posts by one poster on a thread , someone who has the inclination to keep posting even if no one bothers to respond.

Record keepers .. anyone ?


----------



## SpArK

bilalhaider said:


> *Kerala temple receives bomb threats:*
> 
> Times of India reports that the authorities of the Lord Krishna Temple at Guruvayur in Kochi in Kerala received a letter on July 27 which warned of bomb attacks from al- Qaeda on the temple. The letter was typed using manual typewriter and appeared to have been posted from Chennai in Tamil Nadu.


 
And its related to what?? Insurgency.. 

















what is this ...........all Indian local news thread by bilal????


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists kill three villagers in Bihar:*

In the night of July 30, the Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) cadres shot dead three villagers belonging to Kharwar tribe at Banda village under Nauhatta Police Station in Rohtas District, reports IBN Live. Bodies of the victims were recovered on July 31. Sasaram Superintendent of Police (SP) Manu Maharaj said that three and not five villagers, as reported earlier, were killed in the attack. Indian Express adds that over 100 Maoists took part in the attack that targeted former village headman Sugriva Kharbar, who heads an anti-Naxal [Left-Wing Extremist] group called Kaimuranchal Vikas Morcha (Kaimur Area Development Forum).


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists behead man in Odisha:*

Times of India reports that suspected cadres of the Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) beheaded a man in Brahmanigaon area of Kandhamal District on July 31, Police said. The headless body was found near Saragudi village, they said, adding the villagers identified the victim as Dakasa Majhi of the same village.

Meanwhile, about 100 armed Maoists attacked and ransacked a Government approved foreign liquor shop at Padia under Kalimela Police Station in Malkangiri District, reports IBN Live. This was the fourth attack by the Maoists on the same shop. After damaging the shop and stock, the Maoists targeted and ransacked the house of a villager who was selling foreign liquor illegally.


----------



## 53fd

*Soldier succumbs to injury in Jammu and Kashmir:*

An Army soldier injured in the July 30 encounter at Furqiyangali in Kupwara sector succumbed to injury on July 31 raising the death toll to three, reports Daily Excelsior. The Army, meanwhile, said that the operation against the infiltrating militants is still going on. As reported earlier, two Army personnel were killed and another was injured as they foiled an infiltration bid on the Line of Control (LoC) in Furqiyangali. 

Meanwhile, a Bakerwal youth dodged two Lashkar-e-Toiba (LeT) militants, reportedly belonging to Pakistan&#8217;s Punjab Province, before reaching a safe location from where he was rescued by a Police party in the Banihal area of Ramban District on July 30. He also managed to snatch AK-47 rifle of one of them. While he was grazing cattle in the forests, the two militants, who were reportedly new in the area, abducted him on the evening of July 20 and asked him to show them safe routes leading to Pir Panjal range. 

Separately, Awantipora Police on July 30 arrested one Aijaz Ahmad Shah of Tral Payeen in Pulwama District. "Shah was imposing himself as Hizb-ul-Mujahideen [HM] militant and extorting money from general public,&#8221; Police said. 

Further, on July 31, tension gripped Sopore town of Baramulla District after a youth, Nazim Rashid alias Anjum, allegedly died in Police custody. He was picked up on July 30 in connection with the murder of a businessman Mohammed Ashraf on July 28. 

Meanwhile, giving 'clean chit' to chief Interlocutor on Jammu and Kashmir Dileep Padgaonkar, an unnamed senior Home Ministry official said the ministry had minutely examined the content of the recorded speech delivered by him at the seminar organized by Kashmiri American Council leader Gulam Nabi Fai and found nothing that could even remotely point at something that can be interpreted as 'anti-India', reports Times of India. "Padgaonkar spoke there as a journalist, and there is nothing wrong in it," he said.


----------



## 53fd

*Bomb explosion in Manipur:*

Kanglaonline reports that a powerful bomb suspected to be an improvised explosive device (IED) exploded at Chingamathak Manipur College Road near the post of Assam Rifles in Imphal West District on July 31. However, there were no reports of casualty in the blast. 

Meanwhile, Security Forces (SFs) arrested one United National Liberation Front (UNLF) militant, identified as Longjam Chingang alias Dhanabir alias Ranjeet (30), from the New Alipur area of Bishenpur District recently, reports Sentinel. One pistol with four rounds and one magazine were seized from him. 

Separately, after remaining for ten days in captivity, the three labourers abducted by unidentified armed persons from Thoubal District on July 21, were released on July 30, reports Kanglaonline. It was not clear who were behind the abduction. It is also still not known on what condition the labourers were released.


----------



## 53fd

*Three IEDs defused in Assam:*

Security Forces (SFs) on July 31 recovered and defused three powerful Improvised Explosive Devices (IEDs) from the busy Vehbari area in Assam&#8217;s Kamrup (Rural) District, reports The Hindu. One Mustafa Ali has been detained in this connection. 

Meanwhile, Karbi militants released the two employees of a construction company, Hari Barman and Montu Barman who were abducted on July 27 from Hatipahar in Golaghat District, reports Telegraph. 

Also, on July 30 National Investigation Agency (NIA) court in Guwahati rejected the bail petition of jailed Black widow (BW) &#8216;chairman&#8217; Jewel Garlosa and 'commander-in-chief Niranjan Hojai, in connection with the alleged misappropriation of money from the North Cachar Hills Autonomous Council in 2009, reports Times of India. 

Further, &#8216;central delegates&#8217; meet of the Pro-Talks Faction of United Liberation Front of Asom (ULFA-PTF) presided over by &#8216;chairman&#8217; Arabinda Rajkhowa was held at the designated camp of the outfit&#8217;s 709 battalion at Moiradanga village in Nalbari District on July 31,reports Assam Tribune. In the meet, ULFA-PTF, decided to send a delegation by August 10 to the Central Government for the talks and also approved of the charter of demands prepared by the Sanmilita Jatiya Abhibartan (SJA) as well as those approved by its central executive. . 

Meanwhile, All Bodo Students' Union (ABSU) &#8216;president&#8217; Pramod Boro, said about 300 people were killed due to violence in Bodoland in the past five years while addressing a gathering at Jwhwlao Swmbla Fwthar of Goybari in Chirang District on the occasion of the 15th death anniversary of former president of the students' organization Swmbla Basumatary, who was killed by suspected National Democratic Front of Bodoland (NDFB) militants on July 30 in 1996, reports Times of India. The day is observed as the "Anti-Terrorism Day" by the student union on July 30 every year.


----------



## xTra

Someone Loves India from Heart.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LURKER

^^^he keeps this thread alive


----------



## 53fd

*Bomb blast kills four in northeast India:*

NEW DELHI: At least four people died in a bomb blast Monday in a market place in the northeastern Indian state of Manipur, which has been plagued for decades by separatist militants, a police official told AFP.

Five others were injured in the explosion, which occurred just outside the state capital of Imphal, said deputy inspector general of police Clay Khonghai.

&#8220;I can confirm that four people have been killed and five are injured. We suspect the involvement of separatists,&#8221; Khonghai said by telephone from the site of the blast.

So far none of Manipur&#8217;s several separatist outfits has claimed responsibility for the attack.

The remote state bordering Myanmar has long been affected by insurgent violence and is home to dozens of tribal groups and small guerrilla armies that resist rule from New Delhi and often compete against each other.


----------



## IndoCarib

Thanks to Bilal for reminding us of our seperatist movements. We have almost forgotten about them !


----------



## 53fd

*Suspected Militants derail goods train in Assam:*

Suspected Pro-Talks Faction of National Democratic Front of Bodoland (NDFB-PTF) militants damaged portions of railway tracks resulting in the derailment of 11 wagons of a Guwahati-bound goods train in between Kokrajhar and Fakiragram in Kokrajhar District, reports Times of India. The incident occurred during the 48-hour rail-cum-road bandh (General strike) beginning from 5 am on August 1 called by NDFB-PTF seeking the Centre's discussion with the outfit for the creation of Bodoland. 

Meanwhile, Bodoland Territorial Council (BTC) &#8216;chief&#8217; Hagrama Mohilary termed the incident as most unfortunate and said "There are better ways of pressing an outfit's demands before any government," 

Also, NDFB-PTF appealed to tribal Members of Parliament (MPs) to raise the separate Bodoland issue in the ongoing parliament session. NDFB -PTF &#8216;information and publicity secretary&#8217;, S Sanjarang, said&#8221; We earnestly appeal for your (tribal MPs) support on our issue and intervention to help us by raising the demand for creating Boroland [Bodoland] state as per the provision of Articles 2 and 3 of the Indian Constitution in this monsoon session of the Parliament". He further said that "The peace process may break down at any moment unless the Centre takes a pragmatic and sympathetic approach to solve the "vexed Bodoland" issue. Due to lack of political will on the part of the government of India in conceding the legitimate demand, the dialogue is going on at a snail's pace," 

Separately, Security forces (SFs) on August 1 recovered and defused an Improvised Explosive Device (IED) weighing 8 kilograms from a Nazira bound passenger bus at Maibela in Sivasagar District, reports Sentinel. 

Meanwhile, extortion activity of Anti-Talks Faction of United Liberation Front of Asom (ULFA-ATF) has increased in recent times at Moran under Dibrugarh District and Mahmora in Sivasagar District. ULFA-ATF has slapped huge extortion notes demanding amounts between INR 100000 to INR 7million, to tea garden owners, businessmen, Oil India Limited (OIL) employees and even to some teachers allegedly signed by &#8216;lieutenant&#8217; B Das and &#8216;lieutenant&#8217; Jitu Bora of ULFA-ATF.


----------



## 53fd

*Police pay surrender money to Maoist in Odisha:*

A financial assistance of INR 10,000 was provided to surrendered woman Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) cadre Susila Jilakara alias Puspa in Koraput under Government's surrender policy meant for the Maoists in the State, reports Times of India. Puspa, wife of top Maoist leader Chandra Bhusanam alias Ghasi, had laid down arms before Koraput Police on April 26. Ghasi had been arrested on April 6. The Andhra Pradesh Government had announced a cash award of INR one million and INR 200,000 on Ghasi and Puspa respectively. 

Meanwhile, the Maoist leadership has been expanding the Dandakaranya Special Zonal Committee's (DKSZC) role to Andhra-Orissa Border (AOB) zone. If sources are to be believed, the Maoist central leadership brought a new division in AOB, which was formed a year ago, under the ambit of DKSZC. With the entry of Bonda Gupteswar or Bonda Ghati group, DKSZC has at present 10 divisions. The sources said Maoists are adopting new strategies and restructuring organisational ranks in AOB to gain an upper hand in their fight against security forces. "Bonda Ghati was brought under DKSZC to strengthen military formations and seek area domination in AOB and the adjacent areas of Chhattisgarh border," they said.


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists kill two persons in Bihar:*

Banka (Bihar), Aug 2 (PTI) Maoists shot dead two persons in Dabua jungle in Bihar's Banka district, police said today.

The Maoists captured Lekhu Yadav and his nephew Manoj in the jungle last night and killed both of them, DGP Neelmani said.

Lekhu Yadav was earlier an activist of the banned CPI(Maoist), he said.

Joint operations have been launched by district armed police personnel in Jamui and Banka districts to nab the ultras. PTI


----------



## 53fd

*Bodies of villagers killed in Maoist attack recovered:*

Sasaram/Patna, Jul 31 (PTI) The bodies of three villagers killed in a Maoist attack in Banda village in Bihar's Rohtas district were recovered today.

Sasaram SP Manu Maharaj said that three and not five villagers, as reported earlier, were killed in the last night attack in the village that falls under jurisdiction of Nauhatta police station.

The bodies were recovered this morning as the police took time to reach the inaccessible spot.

DGP Neelmani said in Patna that the victims belonged to the Kharwar tribe.


A massive combing operation has been launched jointly by the Rohtas and Kaimur police, assisted by the BMP, STF, CRPF and Cobra units, Neelmani said.

The DIG, CRPF and the IG (Operations) were camping in the area to monitor the operations, he said. PTI


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists ransack liqour shop:*

Malkangiri (Orissa), Jul 31 (PTI) Armed Maoists attacked and ransacked a government approved foreign liquor shop and a villager's house in Orissa's Malkangiri district, police said today.

About 100 rebels mounted an attack on the liquor shop at Padia under Kalimela police station, about 70 km from here late last night, the police said.
This was the fourth attack by the ultras on the same shop.

After damaging the shop and stock, the naxals targetted adn ransacked the house of a villager who was selling foreign liquor illegally, they said.

The Maoists have been opposing sale of liquor and functioning of liquor outlets in the tribal dominated backward district, the police said.

A complaint has been lodged in the Kalimela police station and investigation was on. PTI


----------



## 53fd

*Three Army jawans killed in Kupwara encounter:*

Srinagar, July 31 (PTI) Three Army jawans were killed and two others injured in a fierce gunbattle with infiltrating militants near the Line of Control in Kupwara district last night, official sources said here.

Troops of 19 Rajput Rifles of the Army noticed movement of heavily-armed militants near Temple Post at Furkian Gali near LoC late last evening, the sources said. They said the militants were challenged by the troops but the ultras opened firing, leading to heavy exchange of firing between the two sides.

Two army jawans died on the spot while three others were injured, the sources said, adding one of the injured jawans succumbed to injuries at 92 Base Hospital at Badamibagh cantonment here.

The sources said the militants have managed to break free from the army cordon and might have slipped back across the LoC to ***************** Kashmir. However, the army said the operation was still in progress.

This is the second infiltration bid from across the LoC in the last three days. An infiltration bid was foiled on July 27 when foreign ministers of India and Pakistan were holding talks in New Delhi. A JCO was killed and two jawans injured in that operation. PTI


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists devise new modus operandi to attack security forces:*

New Delhi, Jul 31 (PTI) Maoists have come up with a new modus operandi to attack security forces by planting improvised explosive devices (IEDs) in trees prompting the CRPF to train its personnel with the help of army in detecting and defusing them.

Forces like CRPF and BSF, deployed in anti-Maoist operations in states like Chhattisgarh, Jharkhand and Orrisa, have encountered IEDs hung from the branches of trees along their patrolling tracks.

A classified report prepared by one of the formations has stated that Naxals are now tying IEDs on branches of trees at a height of about 4-5 feet.

The IEDs are placed on trees with the intention to exploding them when security forces patrol jungle areas.

"The IEDs are kept on such trees which have thick foliage thereby concealing their presence. Such IEDs bring about deadly injuries on the head and upper torso of police personnel," a senior officer involved in anti-naxal operations in Chhattisgarh said.

The officer said that it has become a "double trouble" for the troops as they now have to be alert about explosives embedded in the ground as well as on trees.

Hit by the impact of these IEDs, the CRPF has recently tied up with the Army to train its personnel in detecting and defusing them.

The Army's College of Military Engineering (CME) in Pune has begun training CRPF commanders and other officers in dealing with IEDs of various kinds. PTI


----------



## LURKER

bilalhaider said:


> *Three Army jawans killed in Kupwara encounter:*
> 
> Srinagar, July 31 (PTI) Three Army jawans were killed and two others injured in a fierce gunbattle with infiltrating militants near the Line of Control in Kupwara district last night, official sources said here.
> 
> Troops of 19 Rajput Rifles of the Army noticed movement of heavily-armed militants near Temple Post at Furkian Gali near LoC late last evening, the sources said. They said the militants were challenged by the troops but the ultras opened firing, leading to heavy exchange of firing between the two sides.
> 
> Two army jawans died on the spot while three others were injured, the sources said, adding one of the injured jawans succumbed to injuries at 92 Base Hospital at Badamibagh cantonment here.
> 
> The sources said the militants have managed to break free from the army cordon and might have slipped back across the LoC to ***************** Kashmir. However, the army said the operation was still in progress.
> 
> This is the second infiltration bid from across the LoC in the last three days. An infiltration bid was foiled on July 27 when foreign ministers of India and Pakistan were holding talks in New Delhi. A JCO was killed and two jawans injured in that operation. PTI


 
there is a separate thread for kashmir related news


----------



## 53fd

*Two CRPF personnel injured in Maoist encounter in Jharkhand:*

Two Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) personnel were injured in an encounter with the Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) cadres at Thalkobad in West Singhbhum District on August 2, reports IBN Live. The encounter took place during regular patrolling in the Maoist-hit areas of the District. Superintendent of Police A. K. Singh claimed that some Maoists also sustained injuries in the encounter. 

Meanwhile, the process of further recruitment of Special Police Officers (SPOs) for rural areas for assisting the Police forces of the State was stalled as a result of recent Supreme Court (SC) judgment on SPOs in Chhattisgarh, reports Times of India. The Jharkhand Government has adopted a wait-and-watch policy in the recruitment drive. A senior Police officer said that Jharkhand had no problem in recruiting SPOs as the SC&#8217;s judgment was restricted only to Chhattisgarh where SPOs were armed and engaged in anti-Naxal operations. SPOs in Jharkhand are not deputed in any kind of anti-insurgency operation.


----------



## DV RULES




----------



## DV RULES

*Ban on Communist Party of India (Maoist) extended*


17/08/2011

Hyderabad, Aug 17 (PTI) The Andhra Pradesh government has extended by one year ban on Communist Party of India (Maoist) and six of its front organisations with effect from today.
"The government has reviewed the matter and is of the opinion that the Communist Party of India (Maoist) is continuing to indulge in unlawful activities and its unlawful activities if not stopped, will constitute a serious danger and menace to public order, peace and tranquillity," state General Administration Department Principal Secretary (Political) Ajay Misra said in an order extending the ban on the outfit.
Accordingly, the government declared the CPI (Maoist) to be an "unlawful association" under subsections (1) and (4) of Section 3 of the Andhra Pradesh Public Security Act, 1992, for a further period of one year from August 17, the Principal Secretary said in the order.

Six front organisations of the CPI (Maoist) &#65533; All India Revolutionary Students Federation, Viplava Karmika Samakhya, Singareni Karmika Samakhya, Radical Students Union, Ryot Coolie Sangham and Radical Youth League &#65533; have also been declared unlawful associations under the AP Public Security Act.

The state Cabinet that met under the chairmanship of Chief Minister N Kiran Kumar Reddy late last night approved the extension of ban on the Maoists and other outfits for one more year. The ban on Maoists and its frontal organisations has been in force in the state since 2005.


Ban on Communist Party of India (Maoist) extended -


----------



## DV RULES

The Maoists and their Mines
Ajit Kumar Singh
Research Fellow, Institute for Conflict Management

Three Indo-Tibetan Border Police (ITBP) personnel were killed when the Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) cadres triggered a landmine explosion targeting a vehicle carrying the ITBP personnel near Kohka village in the Rajnandgaon District of Chhattisgarh on October 8. The landmine was planted under a culvert just yards from the Kohka Police Outpost. Earlier, on October 4, a landmine blast triggered by the Maoists killed five Security Force (SF) personnel at Perimili in the Gadchiroli District of Maharashtra. On October 5, the Maoists triggered a landmine in the Talewada Forest area of Gadchiroli, injuring eight SF personnel, who were part of the rescue team travelling in an anti-mine vehicle from Pranhita headquarters at Aheri to Perimili, to retrieve the body of a Policeman killed on October 4.

These are only the latest among an endless and increasingly effective series of landmine and improvised explosive device (IED) attacks executed by the Maoists over years. According to partial data compiled by the South Asia Terrorism Portal (SATP), 442 persons have been killed while 422 have received injuries in a total of 380 incidents of landmine explosion by the Maoists since 2005. 52 of these incidents were major (comprising of three or more than three fatalities).

The two worst-affected States, Chhattisgarh and Jharkhand, together account for 329 (74.44 per cent) of these fatalities. However, Orissa (79) has witnessed the highest number of landmine incidents, followed by Jharkhand (78) and Chhattisgarh (78). Explaining the gravity of the situation in the State, the Director General of Chhattisgarh Police Vishwa Ranjan stated, on May 9, 2010, "Bastar region is spread over nearly 40,000 square kilometres area, of which up to 25,000 square kilometres is intensively mined." Abujmadh in Chhattisgarh, which forms the Central Guerrilla Base Area of the Maoists, is secured by a complex system of landmines and IEDs throughout this densely forested expanse of some 4,000 square kilometres.

The Maoist use of landmines against the SFs has wide variants. Small contingents of SFs passing through inhabited areas are targeted with mines placed under the road surface, and triggered without the militants engaging in any direct confrontation with the Forces. When they take on large contingents of SFs deeper in the forest, however, landmines are used as a first shock, before engaging the troops in gun battles. Significantly, in the country&#8217;s worst Maoist attacks on April 6, 2010, in which 75 Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) personnel and a State Police trooper were killed in an ambush in the thick Mukrana forests of Dantewada District in Chhattisgarh, the Maoists were aware of the CRPF movement and executed their attack with fierce precision. They first blew up the SF&#8217;s anti-landmine vehicle and then began firing indiscriminately. The shocked and exhausted troopers had failed to follow standard operating procedures, and were massacred. Similarly, on February 9, 2010, an SF contingent was hit by a landmine and then ambushed by Maoist cadres at a village in Dantewada District, when they were on a search for 12 missing tribals in pursuance of a Supreme Court order passed on February 8.

Some of the major incidents of explosion orchestrated by the Maoists against SFs include the following:

April 4, 2010: 11 personnel of the anti-Maoist Special Operation Group (SOG) were killed and eight others were seriously injured when cadres of the CPI-Maoist triggered a landmine blast targeting a mini bus carrying the SOG personnel at Tanginiguda on the Govindpalli Ghat road in Koraput District of Orissa.

June 20, 2009: 12 CRPF personnel were killed in a landmine blast triggered by the CPI-Maoist cadres at Tonagapal in Dantewada District of Chhattisgarh.

June 12, 2009: CPI-Maoist cadres detonated a landmine in the Nawadih area of the Dantewada District of Chhattisgarh, killing at least 11 SF personnel and injuring eight.

June 10, 2009: 11 Policemen, including a CRPF Inspector, were killed and six were injured, when CPI-Maoist cadres triggered a landmine explosion targeting their vehicle in West Singhbhum District of Jharkhand.

May 11, 2009: 12 Policemen and a civilian were killed and seven others injured in a landmine blast triggered by the Maoists at Risgaon village in the Dhamtari District of Chhattisgarh. The incident took place when the Maoists blew up a Police vehicle carrying the Police personnel.

August 30, 2008: 12 Police personnel were killed when the vehicle they were travelling in was blown up in a landmine blast in the East Singhbhum District of Jharkhand.

July 16, 2008: CPI-Maoist cadres killed 17 personnel of the Special Operations Group (SOG) of the Orissa Police in a landmine blast in the Malkangiri District.

November 2, 2007: Around 100 cadres of the CPI-Maoist ambushed a Police party near Pamedu Police Station in the Bijapur District of Chhattisgarh and killed 16 Policemen, including six CRPF personnel. The Maoists first triggered a landmine explosion and then indiscriminately fired on the Policemen killing 16.

December 2, 2006: 14 Police personnel belonging to the Special Task Force of the Jharkhand Police were killed and three injured in a landmine blast detonated by suspected CPI-Maoist cadres at Kanchkir in the Bokaro District.

June 1, 2006: At least 12 Police personnel were killed when CPI-Maoist cadres triggered a landmine explosion in the West Singhbhum District of Jharkhand.

September 3, 2005: 23 CRPF personnel and two from the State Police were killed in a landmine explosion triggered by the CPI-Maoist near Padeda village in the Dantewada District of Chhattisgarh.

January 5, 2005: CPI-Maoist cadres killed the Munger Superintendent of Police, K.C. Surendra Babu, and six Police personnel in a landmine explosion near the Bhimbandh area of the District in Bihar.

The Maoists have also used landmines and IEDs against civilian targets. Some of the most significant of these incidents include:

August 3, 2010: Five persons of a private security agency travelling by a car were killed when CPI-Maoist cadres blew up a culvert with a landmine near Pirtand in Giridih District of Jharkhand.

April 16, 2009: Five poll officials, including a zonal officer identified as A.K. Acharya, were killed and many others injured when CPI-Maoist cadres blew up a van ferrying election officials by triggering a landmine blast at Phulwera village in the Rajnandgaon District of Chhattisgarh.

May 16, 2006: In a landmine explosion triggered by the CPI-Maoist, 12 members of a marriage group were killed between Halebada and Patha villages in Gadchiroli District of Maharashtra.

March 25, 2006: 11 persons were killed and four others sustained injuries in a landmine blast triggered by the CPI-Maoist in Kanker District of Chhattisgarh.

February 28, 2006: At least 25 tribals were killed and 40 others sustained injuries in a landmine blast triggered by the CPI-Maoist near Eklagoda village, in the jurisdiction of Arabore Police Station of Dantewada District in Chhattisgarh.

A wide range of improvised devices, including camera flashes, wires, switches, holders, batteries and cell phones have been used by the Maoist to rig explosions and, as Dantewada Superintendent of Police (SP) Rahul Sharma, notes, "landmines are the Maoists&#8217; favourite weapon." A June 18, 2010, report by the office of Secretary General Ban Ki-moon, submitted to the UN Security Council, noted: "The Naxals [Maoists] have admitted that children&#8230; were provided with training to use non-lethal and lethal weapons, including landmines."

The Maoists bury their landmines even under concrete roads, in addition to placing them under kacha (non-metalled) roads. Unsurprisingly, the Union Government on October 28, 2009, had warned that incidents of landmine explosions, ambushes and train blockages would increase.

The constant and greater degree of use of landmines by the Maoists in their fight against the establishment has become a major concern for the authorities. To counter this, according to a November 24, 2007, report, the Jharkhand Police decided to form motorcycle squads arguing, "In jungles, Maoists detonate vehicles by triggering landmine blasts. But it will be difficult to blast bikes." But this is, at best, a shot in the dark. Chhattisgarh Police DGP, Vishwa Ranjan, on May 9, 2010, notes, "The big problem is, we have no technology and resources to de-mine the massive forested pockets. Without taking out landmines it's literally impossible to go after them (the Maoists) freely in thickly forested areas where Maoists are always ready with a booby trap."


----------



## fd24

bilalhaider said:


> *Two CRPF personnel injured in Maoist encounter in Jharkhand:*
> 
> Two Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) personnel were injured in an encounter with the Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) cadres at Thalkobad in West Singhbhum District on August 2, reports IBN Live. The encounter took place during regular patrolling in the Maoist-hit areas of the District. Superintendent of Police A. K. Singh claimed that some Maoists also sustained injuries in the encounter.
> 
> Meanwhile, the process of further recruitment of Special Police Officers (SPOs) for rural areas for assisting the Police forces of the State was stalled as a result of recent Supreme Court (SC) judgment on SPOs in Chhattisgarh, reports Times of India. The Jharkhand Government has adopted a wait-and-watch policy in the recruitment drive. A senior Police officer said that Jharkhand had no problem in recruiting SPOs as the SCs judgment was restricted only to Chhattisgarh where SPOs were armed and engaged in anti-Naxal operations. SPOs in Jharkhand are not deputed in any kind of anti-insurgency operation.



Welcome back mate we missed your words of wisdom


----------



## LURKER

superkaif said:


> Welcome back mate we missed your words of wisdom



dude he's still banned


----------



## fd24

trojan_detected said:


> dude he's still banned



Thanks mate I do miss him though amongst other rogues that I love


----------



## gpit

Some pictures for India Maoist:


----------



## Water Car Engineer

gpit said:


> Some pictures for India Maoist:



Just because they are communist doesn't mean they are "Maoist"(Naxalites). Communist parties in India do not support the Maoist, Naxalites..











Big difference with these guys.


----------



## 53fd

*One person killed in Nagaland:*

Nagaland Post reports that one person was killed and three others injured, including two Assam Rifles (AR) personnel and a class XI student, in a shootout at the National Highway (NH, 2) near old Modern College at upper AG colony in Kohima District on September 19. The deceased is identified as Kelhouba, a former pastor of Meriema Baptist Church, who was driving his Gypsy. The school student who was injured in the cross fire was identified as Kuddi (18). According to Police, the deceased Kelhouba was driving his Gypsy and was with two or three unidentified persons. They said the occupants fired from the Gypsy injuring two AR personnel. The AR party also fired back injuring Kelhouba, who died later. The AR personnel reportedly recovered an AK assault Rifle and two pistols (.22 mm, 7.6 mm calibre from the Gypsy) and several rounds of live ammunition. 

Meanwhile, a high-level meeting, chaired by Nagaland Home Minister Imkong Imchen, on September 17 called for expediting the proposed community policing mechanism in and around Dimapur to check growing crime in the commercial town, reports The Sentinel. Official sources said the increasing cases of abductions for ransom and extortion topped the agenda of the deliberation with the Home Minister insisting on implementing the proposed community policing at the earliest. This idea of involving the community in policing was proposed way back in 2009 but the measure did not take off on the ground till date, the sources said.

---------- Post added at 11:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:59 PM ----------

*Two Trinamool Congress activists among seven persons injured in Maoist attack in West Bengal*

Telegraph reports that suspected Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) cadres injured seven persons, including two Trinamool Congress (TMC) cadres and five of their family members, at Bordanga village in Nayagram area of West Midnapore District in the late night of August 18. At least 15-20 Maoist cadres went to the homes of Trinamool activists Bhabani Bhaduk and Timir Dandapath, assaulted them and their family members, and opened fire. Meanwhile, the Police arrested Rajani Barik, a local CPI-Maoist-backed Peoples Committee against Police Atrocities (PCPA) leader, when local TMCleader Ujjal Dutta accused the PCPA being behind the attack.


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists kills three civilians in separate incidents in Maharashtra:*

The Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) cadres killed three persons in two separate incidents in Gadchiroli District, reports The Times of India. The Maoists abducted Ranu alias Kiran Pusali (30) and his wife Jaswanda alias Devli (25) from a relative's house in village Jhari in Dhanora tehsil (revenue unit) in the night of September 20. Later, the duo was shot dead on a hillock near the village. The bodies were left on the road to Jhari village in the same District. The victims were former cadres of the outfit who laid down their arms on May 17, 2010. 

Elsewhere in the District, one person identified as Borra Vidpi (40) was killed by the Maoists at village Gopnar in Bhamragad tehsil in the night of September 19. Sources said that Maoists abducted Vidpi suspecting him to be a Police informer. He was shot dead in the nearby forest and his body was thrown on Hedra Road. 

Maoists banners and a bunch of handbills were recovered from Bramhapuri-Wadsa Road near Bramhapuri in Chandrapur in the night of September 19. Separately, the Maoists put up banners and distributed pamphlets near the T point in Chichgad Village in Deori Taluk in Gondia District. 

Meanwhile, a bandh (general shutdown) was observed in Dhanora, Etapalli and Kurkheda tehsils on September 21 following a call given by the Maoists to mark the 7th foundation day of the CPI-Maoist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

*Two Policemen injured in Maoists ambush in Chhattisgarh:*

Daily Bhaskar reports that the cadres of the Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) ambushed a Police search team returning from its patrol in the dense forests of Aamed, about 70 kilometres from Gariaband area in Raipur District, on September 21. According to the Police spokesman, they knew about the return route of the Policemen. The Maoists opened fire on the Policemen when they turned up. Two Policemen were injured in the ambush. There is no report of any Maoist getting injured in the incident. 

Meanwhile, alert was sounded across the State and extra para-military troopers deployed in forest areas as the CPI-Maoist began its weeklong foundation anniversary celebrations September 21 - 27, the Police said, reports Zee News. Forces have been relocated in areas vulnerable to attacks and civilians are cautioned while travelling on roads filled with landmines in the interiors of Bastar, Raipur and Rajnandgaon districts, an unnamed Police official said. Maoist banners and posters recovered by the Police from forested areas of Dantewada read that the outfit  founded September 21, 2004, with merger of the Peoples War Group (PWG) and Maoist Communist Centre (MCC), will host a series of cultural programmes at its hideouts in the forests of Bastar over the next seven days.

---------- Post added at 09:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:37 PM ----------

*Unidentified militants set ablaze 3 vehicles in Manipur:*

Kanglaonline reports that unidentified militants set ablaze three vehicles at a market in Tamenglong District on September 21. 

Meanwhile, Security Forces (SFs) arrested Peoples Liberation Army (PLA) militant, identified as Okram Manglemba alias Thoia Singh (32), in Imphal West District on September 19. He disclosed that he is working under one Khelemba of the PLA and was involved in the killing of a non Manipuri in November 2010. 

Another PLA militant, identified as Wakambam Somikanta alias Sanajaoba alias Lambu alias Rambo (30), was arrested from Khuman Lampak in the same District. He disclosed that he is working under one Thoiba PLA since last three years and was involved in the transportation of arms which was used in the killing of one Mohan Shah on August 24, 2010 under the instruction of Thoiba. 

Sangai Express reports that Sadar Hills District Demand Committees (SHDDC) economic Blockade has touched the 52 days mark on September 21. Counter blockade by the United Naga Council (UNC) started from August 21 which makes it 31 days old. Manipurs supply lifeline, National Highway 39, has been blocked by the Kuki organisations-led SHDDC activists who have been demanding that a full-fledged Sadar Hills district be carved out of Senapati District. Prime Minister Manmohan Singh has written to Chief Minister Okram Ibobi Singh urging him to take urgent steps, Telegraph adds. 

Meanwhile, a bandh (general shut down) called by the Maoist Communist Party Manipur (MCPM), earlier known as Kangleipak Communist Party-Maoist (KCP-Maoist), against the disappearance of G.M. Changjou, a senior leader of the Revolutionary Peoples Front (RPF), from Dimapur on August 18 crippled normal life throughout Manipur on September 21.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

*Trader killed in Assam:*

Police on September 21 dug out the body of a bamboo trader, identified as Liaqut Ali Barbhuiya, from Haticharra forest under Katlicherra Police Station in Hailakandi District, reports The Sentinel. Suspected United Democratic Liberation Army (UDLA) militant, on September 5, had abducted Barbhuiya from Haticharra hamlet, while he went to pay wages to labourers, and killed him subsequently. 

Earlier, Police on September 19 arrested two-suspected UDLA militants, identified as Subal Reang and Balaram Reang, in connection with the abduction of Barbhuiya, out of which Balaram Reang managed to slip out from Police custody, reports Times of India. Sources, however, said that Subal was involved in the kidnapping of the trader. 

Security Forces (SFs) on September 17 arrested one militant belonging to the Nunisa Faction of Dima Halim Daogah (DHD-Nunisa), identified as Kubul Barman (29), from Joypur-Rajabazar Area under Joypur Police Station in Cachar District. 

Meanwhile, the Ministry of Home Affairs (MHA) is of the view that the State Police Forces should now take the lead in the counter-insurgency operations in Assam and other parts of the region and the central forces should play more of a supporting role, reports The Assam Tribune. The Central Government is also concerned about violation of the ground rules of the cease-fire agreements, by the members of different militant groups. 

Further, the Atul Roy and Biswajit Roy faction of All Koch-Rajbongshi Students&#8217; Union (AKRSU) on September 20 decided to merge to form a united front in order to make the agitation stronger for separate Kamatapur State and getting Scheduled Tribe (ST) status by Koch-Rajbongshi community.

---------- Post added at 10:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 PM ----------

*Maoists landmines recovered by Police in Odisha:*

The Times of India reports that Odisha Special Police recovered landmines and kit bags belonging to the Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) in the Narayanpatna block in Koraput District on September 21. Earlier, the Maoists had exchanged fire with the Andhra Greyhounds and Special Operations Group Forces of Odisha on September 20. After the incident, Andhra and Odisha Police conducted an aerial survey. Additional Security Forces have been deployed to prevent any violence in the Andhra-Odisha border as Maoists celebrated their formation day on September 21.

---------- Post added at 10:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 PM ----------

*Arms and explosives seized in Jharkhand:*

The Times of India reports that the Security Forces (SFs) in an operation codenamed Operation Up Hills neutralised a Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) camp and seized two improvised explosive devices and two country-made rifles in Lohardaga and Gumla Districts. The operation was carried out bewteen September 13 to 16 in the bordering areas of the two Districts following specific inputs of Maoist movement. During the exercise, a number of villages Gope, Pahr, Bora, Kumhari, Jamti, Temarkachcha, Katia, Kerar, Putrar, Rorad, Bulbul and Saidatoli were raided. Police also arrested a Maoist, Balkishun Kherwar, a resident of Bulbul under Kisko Police Station area in Lohardaga District during the raid.

---------- Post added at 10:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:48 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

*One person succumbs to injury in bomb blast in Manipur:*

The Telegraph reports that one of the three persons injured in September 14 bomb explosion in a hotel succumbed to his injuries in a private hospital on September 15. He was identified as Thingchipui Raising (32). Police suspect that Raising had smuggled the bomb into the room as he was planning subversive activities but it exploded because of mishandling. Though the Police suspect that Raising could have been a militant or have had links with a militant outfit, they are not making any claims at the moment. The Police are also investigating whether the blast had any link with the September 12 bomb explosion inside the compound of Autonomous District Council (ADC) Bhawan, which houses members of District Councils and their families, at Sangakpham in Imphal East District. 

Meanwhile, Security alert has been sounded along the National Highway No. 53 and ADC Bhawan located at Sangakpham in view of possible major attacks from National Socialist Council of Nagaland-Isak-Muivah (NSCN-IM) in the near future, reports Kanglaonline. 

Separately, a Chinese made hand grenade was found near Ranjit Furniture House located at Yaiskul Police Lane in Imphal West District on September 15.

---------- Post added at 11:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:05 PM ----------

*Maoists kill a doctor in Bihar:*

The Telegraph reports that cadres of the Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) shot dead an Ayurvedic doctor near Shiekhpura market under the Pakaridayal Police Station area in East Champaran District on September 13. According to reports, nearly 12 Maoists raided the doctors clinic around 11pm when he was sleeping. They dragged him to a nearby paddy field and shot him at point-blank range. The victim, Rajesh Kumar, had enjoyed the company of the Maoists and had been their confidante for a long time. He had also been their attending doctor for several years, said the Superintendent of Police (SP), East Champaran, Nishant Kumar Tiwari said.

---------- Post added at 11:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:06 PM ----------

*Maoists kill village sarpanch in Chhattisgarh:*

Daily Bhaskar reports that the Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) cadres killed a village sarpanch (head of village level local self-Government institution) in Bijapur District on September 14. The body of G Surraiyya, the sarpanch of Potampalli, about 500 kilometres from Raipur, was found on a forest road. "Surraiyya was abducted by the Maoists on September 13 and killed with a sharp weapon. Initial reports say that he was killed as the Maoists suspected him of spying for the Police and local authorities," an official at the Police headquarters said.


----------



## lem34

I must thank bilalbhai for bringing these matters to the fore. These matters are often and incredibly brushed under the carpet


----------



## 53fd

*Three persons injured in bomb blast in Manipur:*

Sangai Express reports that three persons were injured when a bomb exploded on the first floor of Hotel Royal Lodge located to the west of Raj Poly Clinic at North AOC in Imphal West District on September 14. The three injured in the blast are identified as KD Paolei, Thingsheipou Raising, and Lalsei Chingloi.


Meanwhile, demanding withdrawal of monetary demand by Progressive faction of Peoples Revolutionary Party of Kangleipak (PREPAK-Progressive), students, guardians and teachers of International Public School staged a protest at Wakat Meepham at Brahmapur Mange Makhong, reports Sangai Express. The outfit has reportedly served a demand note of INR 100,000 to the school.

Separately, the meeting of the Committee on Reorganisation of Administrative and Police Boundaries constituted by Manipur Government held under the chairmanship of the State Chief Secretary has decided to conduct a public hearing starting from September 15 (today) at the office chamber of Chief Secretary at Old Secretariat Complex, Imphal, reports Sentinel. It is also mentioned that, the committee has recognized the urgency, importance and sensitivity of the issue of reorganisation of the Districts in the State.

Meanwhile, the United Naga Council (UNC) has taken its opposition to the Committee on Reorganisation of Administrative and Police Boundaries (CRA & PB) to the Union Home Minister P. Chidambaram on September 14. The UNC said, Every Naga village and tribe have their own distinct territorial boundary and jurisdiction. There has never been any confusion on the ancestral land of the Nagas be it among the Nagas, the neighbouring communities or the State Government.

Also, The Times of India reports that the State cabinet during a meeting held at Chief Minister Okram Ibobi Singh''s office chamber on September 13 decided to confiscate all licensed guns issued to people of the area (Sadar Hills) against the intensified stir for creation of Sadar Hills District. The decision came a few days after the Sadar Hills District hood Demand Committee (SHDDC) urged its supporters to arm themselves in pursuit of its demand to upgrade the Kuki dominated Sadar Hills in Senapati into a full-fledged District. The SHDDC has been imposing economic blockades on National Highways 39 and 53 that connect the State capital with Silchar in Assam.

---------- Post added at 11:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:08 PM ----------

*Militants attack CRPF personnel in two separate incidents in Jammu and Kashmir:*

Militants attacked Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) personnel in Sopore town of Baramulla District on September 14, according to Daily Excelsior. Police said that two militants fired many rounds at the CRPF personnel at Main Chowk. However, there were no reports of any injury.

Also, militants fired gun shots in the air at the Main Chowk. "Militants fired in the air at Sopore bus stand," Superintendent of Police (Sopore) Imtiyaz Hussain said. Hussain identified one of the militants who fired aerial shots as Muzafar Naikoo, who was a close associate of Uni. Meanwhile, the town and its adjoining localities remained shut in protest against the September 13 killing of Lashkar-e-Toiba (LeT) commander Abdullah Uni. The protesters pelted stones on Police and paramilitary deployments at Main Chowk, Arampora, Chinkipora and other places.

Separately, unidentified militants lobbed a grenade on a bunker of CRPF personnel near Gole Masjid-Tral area in Pulwama District on September 13. The grenade, however, failed to explode.

Also, an Improvised Explosive Device (IED) weighing 2.5 kilograms fitted in a pressure cooker was recovered and defused at Arampora on the general road in Kupwara District.

---------- Post added at 11:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:09 PM ----------

*IED explodes near ADC office in Manipur:*

Kanglaonline reports that a powerful Improvised Explosive Device (IED) exploded at Autonomous District Council (ADC) office located at Sangakpham Bazar in Imphal East on September 13. However, there was no human casualty or extensive damage during the blast.

This is the third time the office has been attacked. The second blast took place on August 1 killing five persons including two schools girls and the bomber himself while injuring several others. The first attempt in July was however failed.

Meanwhile, Security Forces (SFs) arrested one United Peoples Party of Kangleipak (UPPK) militant, identified as Ninghtoujam Udoy Singh (32), from Bamon Leikai area Imphal East District on September 13. He joined the outfit in the month of December 2010 through one Banty alias Hera of Yaiskul and he was involved in extortion of money from general public, Government officials and businessmen.

In another incident, SFs arrested a cadre National Socialist Council of Nagaland-Isak-Muivah (NSCN-IM) militant, identified as Chawang Tingdeimai Ashikha (21), from Kanglatombi bazaar in Senapati District on September 12. He disclosed that, he is working under the command of finance secretary Owe Salune of the outfit. One Nokia mobile handset, one cash receipt book of Government of the Peoples Republic of Nagalim, shepourmaram Region having 19 leaves and five numbers of letter heads marked as Government of the Peoples Republic of Nagalim office of the administrative officer Shepoumaram region were seized from him.

SFs arrested a Myanmar national Lunminthang (24) from Chandel District area along with a fake indian driving licence and Indian currency worth INR 2420, reports Sangai Express.


----------



## IndoCarib

Aryan_B said:


> I must thank bilalbhai for bringing these matters to the fore. These matters are often and incredibly brushed under the carpet



So you mean Bilal got these links under the carpet ?


----------



## 53fd

*Maoist set ablaze road construction machines and vehicles in Odisha:*

A group of about 25 cadres of the Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist), including women cadres, set ablaze and damaged several machines and vehicles at a road construction site in Malkangiri District in the night of September 14, reports The Hindu. According to sources, the group of Maoists along with 100 supporters went to the worksite of a private construction company near Pandraguda on the State highway connecting Jeypore and Khairaput. The Maoists, after overpowering the security guard, set ablaze two excavators, two tractors and other construction equipment. The Maoists, before escaping into the inhospitable hilly terrain, left posters at the spot. They protested against construction of roads in Maoist-affected areas and warned those involved in the activity of dire consequences. They also demanded withdrawal of Security Force personnel from their strongholds. Sub-Divisional Police Officer of Malkangiri, Uma Shankar Dash confirmed the incident but added that the construction company had not filed any complaint.

---------- Post added at 11:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:12 PM ----------

*Maoists kill farmer in Bihar:*

IBN Live reports that cadres of the Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) shot dead a farmer at Kadma village in East Champaran District on September 18.

---------- Post added at 11:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:13 PM ----------

*Maoists kill forest guard in Odisha:*

Daily Pioneer reports that about 15 to 20 cadres of the Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) dragged Narayana Duan (33), a forest guard, from Jaipur village and killed him in a nearby area, located in the foothills of Gandhamardan hill under Boden Police Station in Bargarh District on September 19. The body was found with hands tied behind the back. A letter left by the Maoists stated that Duan was a Police informer for which he has been punished. 

Meanwhile, the Grey Hounds of Andhra Pradesh and Special Operations Group of Odisha exchanged fire with Maoist cadres in the remote forest area of Musilimunda of Narayanpatna block in Koraput District, reports The Times of India. According to sources, though Koraput Police are not confirming the encounter, at least three persons were injured in the gun battle on either side which lasted for about two hours.

---------- Post added at 11:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:13 PM ----------

*ULFA militants loot arms from forest camps in Assam:*

The Shillong Times reports that a group of suspected United Liberation Front of Asom (ULFA) militants on September 19 looted four rifles and some ammunition from two forest camps inside Dibru- Saikhowa reserve forest namely Mirichapori and Koliachapori in Tinsukia District. The Police were yet to confirm whether the militants belonged to the Pro-talks or Anti-Talks Faction of the ULFA. 

Security Forces (SFs) arrested 11 militants of Manipur based militant group Kuki Revolutionary Army (KRA) from Moisa Killing village situated in Singhason Hill Track, under Bokajan Police in Karbi Anglong District, reports Nagaland Post. Superintendent of Police (SP),Anurag Agarwal said, 50 to 60 armed KRA cadres are operating mainly in Singhason area who have migrated from Manipur, adding the militant outfit under suspension of operation status in the state of Manipur, operating in Singhason locality for domination of Kuki locality could not be tolerated. Agarwal also said that along with KRA another Kuki militant outfit, United Kuki Defense Army (UKDA) was also active in the area to gain supremacy, adding KRA and UKDA were continuously carrying out factional clash for dominancy in Kuki inhabited areas. 

Meanwhile, in a statement e-mailed to Press Trust of India, Pro-Talks Faction of United Liberation Front of Asom (ULFA-PTF) Publicity secretary Mithinga Daimary said, "There is no truth in the news item that the outfit was planning to redraft the constitution to sideline Baruah," Hindustan Times reports.


----------



## IndoCarib

bilalhaider said:


> *Maoist set ablaze road construction machines and vehicles in Odisha:*
> 
> A group of about 25 cadres of the Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist), including women cadres, set ablaze and damaged several machines and vehicles at a road construction site in Malkangiri District in the night of September 14, reports The Hindu. According to sources, the group of Maoists along with 100 supporters went to the worksite of a private construction company near Pandraguda on the State highway connecting Jeypore and Khairaput. The Maoists, after overpowering the security guard, set ablaze two excavators, two tractors and other construction equipment. The Maoists, before escaping into the inhospitable hilly terrain, left posters at the spot. They protested against construction of roads in Maoist-affected areas and warned those involved in the activity of dire consequences. They also demanded withdrawal of Security Force personnel from their strongholds. Sub-Divisional Police Officer of Malkangiri, Uma Shankar Dash confirmed the incident but added that the construction company had not filed any complaint.


 
Yes, Matters as these should be brought to the fore ! Great effort Bilal. Bilal would himself agree that he got these from Indian news papers.


----------



## 53fd

*Unidentified militants kill two Non-locals in Manipur:*

Unidentified militants killed two non-locals in different incidents in Imphal, reports The Sangai Express. In the first incidence, a migrant mason, identified as Upinder Mukhiya, was killed on September 17 at Nagamapal Soram Leirak area in Imphal while the other victim, identified as Kamlesh Das (23), was killed on September 18 at Uripok Khoisnam Leikai area of Imphal. 

Kangla online reports that Security Forces (SFs) on September 16 arrested two militants belonging to the Progressive faction of Peoples Revolutionary Party of Kangleipak (PREPAK-Progressive) from the southern side of Uripok traffic point in Imphal. The militants were identified as Seram Hemango, (62), and Irengbam Sandhyarani Devi alias Lalma (43). SFs recovered six extortion notes and two mobile handsets from the duo. 

Meanwhile, locals of Heikrak Mapal of Imphal East District caught hold of one militant belonging to the Military Defence Force Faction of Kanglei Yawol Kanna Lup (KYKL-MDF) later identified as Phijam Khamba, (32) and handed the militant over to the Police, reports Sangai Express. 

SFs on September 18 arrested one militant belonging to the Vice-Chairman Faction of Peoples Revolutionary Party of Kangleipak (PREPAK-VC) near Law College in Imphal city, reports Kangla online. The militant was later identified as Aribam Dharmakesh Sharma alias Kalachand (39). One mobile handset and a Bajaj Pulsar bike along with RC book was seized from his possession. 

SFs arrested a militant of the Zomi Reunification Army (ZRA) identified as Luntun Hao alias Haopa (37) at Leilon Khunou village in Senapati District.

---------- Post added at 11:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:15 PM ----------

*CRPF trooper killed in Maoist attack in Chhattisgarh:*

Daily Bhaskar reports that Shivnath Mandal, a Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) trooper, was killed in a surprising attack by Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) cadres on a 60-member CRPF contingent in Bijapur District on September 18. According to the Police headquarters in Raipur, the Maoists could have inflicted more casualties, but the CRPF men retaliated and forced the guerrillas to retreat for cover in the dense jungle.


----------



## lem34

IndoCarib said:


> So you mean Bilal got these links under the carpet ?


 
No indobhai I mean its incredible but we forget that our cousins in india have these problems as well sometimes.


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists kill one Policeman in Chhattisgarh:*

IANS reports that a Chhattisgarh Armed Force Constable, P. C. Khalko, was killed when the cadres of the Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) opened fire at a Police camp at Pamalwaya in Bijapur District on September 16. &#8220;Maoists carried out a flash attack at the Police camp Friday early hours. Khalko, who was on duty just outside the camp, received bullet injuries and died on the spot,&#8221; officials at the Police headquarters said. The officials added that the troopers retaliated from inside the camp but the Maoists managed to escape along with Khalko&#8217;s AK-47 rifle.

---------- Post added at 11:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:16 PM ----------

*NC worker shot at and killed in Jammu and Kashmir:*

Unidentified assailants shot at and inured a National Conference (NC) worker, Ghulam Nabi Khan, near Parimpora in Srinagar in the evening of September 15, reports Daily Excelsior. 

Meanwhile, expressing satisfaction over the peaceful summer in Jammu and Kashmir (J&K) Prime Minister Manmohan Singh on September 16 said a process of broad-based consultation has been initiated to find honourable settlement. "We have initiated a process of broad-based consultation to find a way forward in Jammu and Kashmir. We need to give the processes of dialogue and democracy a chance to secure a just and honourable settlement that meets the aspirations of all sections of the people," he said. Conceding that "there is no room for complacency on the security front in the State" he noted that attempts of infiltration and induction of new cadre were "foiled through smooth and coordinated functioning of all security agencies". "There are reports of cross-border camps for terrorists being reactivated and attempts to induct fresh batches of militants into the country. We need to ensure such attempts are foiled through smooth and coordinated functioning of all security agencies in the state," he added, according to Times of India.

---------- Post added at 11:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:18 PM ----------

*Four persons injured in grenade blast in Manipur:*

The Telegraph reports that four persons, including two minor girls, were injured when a grenade believed to be hurled by suspected militants exploded on the roof of the residence of Hazi Abdul Gani (77), a retired assistant teacher, in Kiyamgei Muslim Mayai Leikai in Imphal East District on September 11.The victims were identified as Tashmila Shahni (14) and Shaliya (11) and Mohammad Abdul Wahad (32) and Mohammad Abdul Satar (20), adds Kanglaonline.

Meanwhile, some unidentified persons hurled a hand grenade at the residence of Shekharjit, director of Regional Institute of Medical Sciences (RIMS) located at Singjamei Chingamakha on September 12. However, the grenade failed to explode and it was later recovered.

Separately, the Sadar Hills Districthood Demand Committee (SHDDC) submitted a memorandum to Chief Minister O. Ibobi Singh objecting the &#8220;Committee on Re-Organization of Administrative and Police District Boundaries&#8221; besides implicating political ramification between communities on September 12.


----------



## IndoCarib

Aryan_B said:


> No indobhai I mean its incredible but we forget that our cousins in india have these problems as well sometimes.


 

Thanks for your concern. But maoist support base is dwindling over the years. May be in 10 years this ideology will be completely eradicated.


----------



## Rafi

IndoCarib said:


> Thanks for your concern. But maoist support base is dwindling over the years. May be in 10 years this ideology will be completely eradicated.


 
You will have to provide considerably more poverty relief, that is why the Maoists are winning hearts and minds.


----------



## lem34

bilalhaider said:


> *Maoists kill one Policeman in Chhattisgarh:*
> 
> IANS reports that a Chhattisgarh Armed Force Constable, P. C. Khalko, was killed when the cadres of the Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) opened fire at a Police camp at Pamalwaya in Bijapur District on September 16. Maoists carried out a flash attack at the Police camp Friday early hours. Khalko, who was on duty just outside the camp, received bullet injuries and died on the spot, officials at the Police headquarters said. The officials added that the troopers retaliated from inside the camp but the Maoists managed to escape along with Khalkos AK-47 rifle.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:16 PM ----------
> 
> *NC worker shot at and killed in Jammu and Kashmir:*
> 
> Unidentified assailants shot at and inured a National Conference (NC) worker, Ghulam Nabi Khan, near Parimpora in Srinagar in the evening of September 15, reports Daily Excelsior.
> 
> Meanwhile, expressing satisfaction over the peaceful summer in Jammu and Kashmir (J&K) Prime Minister Manmohan Singh on September 16 said a process of broad-based consultation has been initiated to find honourable settlement. "We have initiated a process of broad-based consultation to find a way forward in Jammu and Kashmir. We need to give the processes of dialogue and democracy a chance to secure a just and honourable settlement that meets the aspirations of all sections of the people," he said. Conceding that "there is no room for complacency on the security front in the State" he noted that attempts of infiltration and induction of new cadre were "foiled through smooth and coordinated functioning of all security agencies". "There are reports of cross-border camps for terrorists being reactivated and attempts to induct fresh batches of militants into the country. We need to ensure such attempts are foiled through smooth and coordinated functioning of all security agencies in the state," he added, according to Times of India.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:18 PM ----------
> 
> *Four persons injured in grenade blast in Manipur:*
> 
> The Telegraph reports that four persons, including two minor girls, were injured when a grenade believed to be hurled by suspected militants exploded on the roof of the residence of Hazi Abdul Gani (77), a retired assistant teacher, in Kiyamgei Muslim Mayai Leikai in Imphal East District on September 11.The victims were identified as Tashmila Shahni (14) and Shaliya (11) and Mohammad Abdul Wahad (32) and Mohammad Abdul Satar (20), adds Kanglaonline.
> 
> Meanwhile, some unidentified persons hurled a hand grenade at the residence of Shekharjit, director of Regional Institute of Medical Sciences (RIMS) located at Singjamei Chingamakha on September 12. However, the grenade failed to explode and it was later recovered.
> 
> Separately, Security Forces (SFs) arrested five militants of different outfits from different locations in the past three days, reports Sangai Express.
> 
> In the first incident, a combined team of SFs arrested a Kanglei Yawol Kanna Lup-Military Defense Force (KYKL-MDF) militant, identified as Laishram Sushilchandra Singh alias Boy alias Tangleikhomba alias Chingtam (32), at Keishampat Jailer Leirak, near Hotel Excellency in Imphal West District on September 10. Two mobile handsets and three SIM cards were seized from his possession. During interrogation, he revealed that he is originally an active cadre of Lalumba faction of Kangleipak Communist Party-Military Council (KCP-MC). However, he is extorting money from various hospitals, schools and other institutes in the name of KYKL-MDF under the command of one Soni.
> 
> In another incident, SFs arrested one Peoples Liberation Army (PLA) militant, identified as Chingakham Inao Meitei alias Tomba alias Sobhachandra (20), from Andro Kharam in Thoubal District on September 12.
> 
> Further, SFs arrested one Lamphel faction of KCP (KCP-Lamphel), identified as Thongam Kamba Singh alias Ibomcha (28), with an amount of INR 6000 from Bheigyabati Leikai Imphal East District on September 10. At the disclosure of Kamba, another militant of the outfit, Sapam Rishikanta alias Chaoba (31) was also arrested.
> 
> Also, SFS arrested one top United National Liberation Front (UNLF) militant identified as Oinam Dinesh.
> 
> Separately, the Sadar Hills Districthood Demand Committee (SHDDC) submitted a memorandum to Chief Minister O. Ibobi Singh objecting the Committee on Re-Organization of Administrative and Police District Boundaries besides implicating political ramification between communities on September 12.


 


Very sad state of affairs


----------



## 53fd

*One civilian killed in a Maoist Raid in Bihar:*

One villager was killed while two others were injured as more than 150 suspected cadres of the Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) raided Ghaghrizore hamlet under Barabasini panchayat (village level local self-Government institution) under Katoria block in Banka District in the night of September 2. According to a villager, the victim killed was identified as Sunil Mandal, suspected him to be a Police informer, while, Mahadeo Mandal, and the wife of Suraj Mandal suffered serious injuries in the attack. 

Meanwhile, the local Police, after prima facie evidence, touted it to be a case of gang wars between villagers, but said that the villagers claimed the attackers to have alliances with Maoist organizations. "At night, local residents from nearby areas came in a group carrying wooden sticks and fought with the people and killed one man," Rajesh Kumar Mandal, Station House Officer (SHO), Katoria Police Station, said, adds ANI.


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists kill a civilian in Odisha:*

The Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) cadres killed Purna Chandra Dalai (52), a local Bharatiya Janata party (BJP) leader, also a contractor by profession, whom they suspected of being a Police informer, in Malkangiri District on September 3, reports ZEE News. According to Police, more than half a dozen Maoist cadres took Dalai from his house near Chitrakonda to an isolated place and gunned him down, Superintendent of Police (SP) Anirudh Singh said. However, sources said extortion bid was suspected to be the reason behind the killing. 

Meanwhile, Maoist commander of Udanti-Raighar-Sinapali border area committee, operating in Odisha-Chhattisgarh border, Laxmidhar Nayak alias Gundadhul surrendered before the SP Niti Sekhar in Nabarangpur District, reports Outlook India. Laxmidhar was very close to Kartik, Lalita and Jani Salm, all active members of Manpur Divisional Committee of Chhattisgarh. All the operations by Maoists in Nabarangpur and Nuapada Districts were being executed by this area committee of which Laxmidhar was the commander, the Police said.

---------- Post added at 01:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:09 AM ----------

*Maoists kill two persons in Jharkhand:*

The dead bodies of two youths hailing from the Panki Police Station area of Palamu District were found thrown near Baresand bus-stand along the Garu-Mahuatand road in the District in the night of September 4, reports Dainik Bhaskar. In a note thrown beside their bodies, the Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) cadres alleged that they were extorting under the name of the CPI-Maoist. Earlier, the two were abducted and taken to the dense forests of Garu in the adjoining Latehar District, where a Jan Adalat (kangaroo Court) was held which declared them guilty of their alleged offence.

Meanwhile, a joint team of Ranchi and Khunti Police conducted an operation on September 4 at the Arki-Tamar forests under Tamar Police Station limits of Khunti District, reports The Pioneer. The operation was led by Ranchi SSP Saket Kumar Singh who said, We had a specific intelligence input that Pahan [zonal commander Kundan Pahan] and his Platoon-39 is trying to locate their base at the Tamar area and the Arki-Tamar forest needed police vigilance. We also seized six boosters, 10kg Cane Bomb which was newly made and ready to use and a camera flash to recharge battery. Further, Police arrested Gole Munda during the operation. Later, he accepted that he was working for Pahan and was active in Tamar area.

Separately, the Police arrested four persons, including a suspected CPI-Maoist cadre Ramvilas Lohra from the Chandil-Chowka block (administrative unit) of Seraikela-Kharsawan District, reports The Times of India. Police also recovered a sophisticated firearm and few live cartridges from him, said sources.

---------- Post added at 01:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:12 AM ----------

*Grenade hurled at Congress leader's residence in Manipur:*

The Sentinel reports that suspected unidentified armed militants reportedly hurled a hand grenade inside the residential compound of Jyotin Waikhom, who is the secretary of Manipur Pradesh Congress Committee located in Thangmeiband Hijam Leikai in Imphal West District on September 8.

Meanwhile, at least five loaded trucks were set ablaze by supporters of Sadar Hills District hood Demand Committee (SHDDC) at Keithelmanbi area in Senapati District on National Highway-39 on September 9, reports Sangai Express. About 40 of the protestors, mostly women, were hurt in crackdown by the SFs.

Further, Security forces (SFs) arrested one more hunger striker demanding creation of Sadar Hills District increasing the number to four. Earlier, three women strikers were arrested and sent to judicial custody after court remanded them for 15 days.

In another incident, SFs arrested one Kanglei Yawol Kanna Lup (KYKL) militant identified as Purnima alias Dayamacha (29) in Heikakpokpi of Thoubal District on September 8, reports Nagaland Post. Five live rounds of AK 47 were recovered from him.

Separately, the National Investigation Agency (NIA) wants to shift Raj Kumar Meghen alias Sana Yaima, chief of United National Liberation Front (UNLF), from Guwahati Central Jail to the high-security Tihar jail in New Delhi, reports The Telegraph. An official source said the investigating agency had written to the Union Home Ministry for shifting the rebel leader to the Tihar Jail citing security concerns.


----------



## lem34

bilalhaider said:


> *Maoists kill a civilian in Odisha:*
> 
> The Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) cadres killed Purna Chandra Dalai (52), a local Bharatiya Janata party (BJP) leader, also a contractor by profession, whom they suspected of being a Police informer, in Malkangiri District on September 3, reports ZEE News. According to Police, more than half a dozen Maoist cadres took Dalai from his house near Chitrakonda to an isolated place and gunned him down, Superintendent of Police (SP) Anirudh Singh said. However, sources said extortion bid was suspected to be the reason behind the killing.
> 
> Meanwhile, Maoist commander of Udanti-Raighar-Sinapali border area committee, operating in Odisha-Chhattisgarh border, Laxmidhar Nayak alias Gundadhul surrendered before the SP Niti Sekhar in Nabarangpur District, reports Outlook India. Laxmidhar was very close to Kartik, Lalita and Jani Salm, all active members of Manpur Divisional Committee of Chhattisgarh. All the operations by Maoists in Nabarangpur and Nuapada Districts were being executed by this area committee of which Laxmidhar was the commander, the Police said.



bilalbhai its so sad more deaths in our neighbourhood you are bringing a tear to my eye. Please continue in your good works to inform people of troubles in our neighbourhood may allah bless you for your efforts to bring knowledge to us.


----------



## 53fd

*Two troopers injured in Jharkhand:*

IBN Live reports that two troopers of the 'Jharkhand Jaguar' Special Task Force (STF) were seriously injured as an anti-landmine vehicle carrying five troopers from Ranchi to Khunti turned turtle on the Ranchi-Khunti Road in Khunti District of Jharkhand on September 9.


----------



## lem34

IndoCarib said:


> Thanks for your concern. But maoist support base is dwindling over the years. May be in 10 years this ideology will be completely eradicated.



but you must admit that bilalbhai is doing a good job in keeping us informed?


----------



## 53fd

*Two persons abducted in Tripura:*

National Liberation Front of Tripura (NLFT) on September 5 kidnapped two persons from Jatindra Roajapara in Dhalai District. Police said the extremists had issued extortion notices to the villagers a few days ago. The victims were identified as Birkumar Reang (27) and Pranay Tripura (12). 

151 Border Outposts (BOPs) along the Indo-Bangladesh international border in Tripura will be brought under flood lighting system in the first phase, reports The Assam Tribune.


----------



## 53fd

*Hand grenade recovered in Manipur:*

Kanglaonline reports that Security Forces (SFs) on September 8 recovered one hand grenade, near the main gate of newly constructed office of Shamuraou Nagar Panchayat under Wangoi Police station in Imphal West District.

Meanwhile, SFs arrested two Peoples Liberation Army (PLA) militants, identified as Leitangthem Sanajaoba Meitei (23) and Thokchom Snajeet Singh (27), from Senjam Chirang Mamang. The arrestees disclosed that they were working under the command of Thoiba of Uripok and Premjit respectively since few months. Further, they revealed that they were assigned to serve demand letters to various Pradhans (village heads) and Tata truck owners and also extortion of money for party fund.

---------- Post added at 01:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:46 AM ----------

*GNLA Abducts contractor in Meghalaya:*

Telegraph reports that suspected Garo National Liberation Army (GNLA) militants abducted a contractor of public health engineering department, Dipak Saha, from Kherapara in West Garo Hills on September 7. Saha was abducted by 11 armed militants.


----------



## IndoCarib

Aryan_B said:


> but you must admit that bilalbhai is doing a good job in keeping us informed?



Yes, indeed. Nobody knows or cares for Maoists in India as much Bilal bhai does. In fact he can write a thesis on Maoism in India !


----------



## fd24

IndoCarib said:


> Yes, indeed. Nobody knows or cares for Maoists in India as much Bilal bhai does. In fact he can write a thesis on Maoism in India !



Do you think he could get PHD in this subject? Even better - the Indian government could sponser Bilal or even offer him a job as supreme advisor on Maoist affairs.
MAOIST likely he would be great.!!!!


----------



## 53fd

*Naxals kill two former cadres in Gadchiroli:*

Nagpur, Sep 22 (PTI) A group of naxals allegedly killed two of their former colleagues in Bheempur village in Dhanora taluka of naxal-infested Gadchiroli district, police said today.

Jaswanda Deoli Manu Aatla (18) and Ranu alias Kiran (21), who had gone to mee their relatives in the village yesterday were dragged out by the armed Red ultras from their house and killed, they said.

According to police, the deceased were former naxal cadres and had surrendered before police in May 2010. Police said the naxals might have perceived the duo as informers. PTI


----------



## RAJ-PUT

I dont know how many members replying to this thread really know about the naxals aim or there strategy.I also dont know how many have really visited the affected place or met with the people who are affected by there deeds.But I can surely assure you all that I can show u the actual mirror.Reason I leave in Chattishgarh most affected naxalite area.I have been many times in naxalite belt and when u show naxalite affected area in map whole chattishgarh,orrisa or WB which is not correct. Whole state is not affected only parts of state where dense forest is there and tribal people resides is only affected. 

I have visited this thread for first time Iam short of time but later will tell u the facts about naxalites which will change your perception about maoist movement which u will not find in any news paper


----------



## 53fd

*Indian regional lawmaker shot dead, Maoists suspected:*

A legislator of the ruling BJD in Orissa, Jagabandhu Majhi, and his personal security officer were shot dead by suspected Maoists at a public meeting in Nawarangpur district today.

39-year-old Majhi, a prominent tribal leader, who represented Umerkote assembly constituency, had gone to Gona village to distribute land pattas when the incident took place, Director General of Police Manmohan Praharaj said.

Patta distribution was under way at a public meeting in the Naxal-hit area when about four unidentified armed persons stormed the venue and fired killing Majhi and his PSO, he said.

Involvement of Maoists in the killing was suspected and various aspects were being examined to ascertain the fact, police said, adding the site was close to Maoist-hit areas of Chhattisgarh.

The bodies of Majhi and his PSO, P K Patro have been taken to the Raighar Police Station and investigation was on, Nawarangpur Superintendent of Police Niti Shekhar said.

BJD MLA Jagabandhu Majhi shot dead in Orissa - Indian Express


----------



## Pksecurity

India is the only major country of the world facing a fiercest insurgency of such a scale that nearly half of the country has plunged into instability imperiling the security of the remaining half. As a matter of fact, destabilized India poses grave risks to the peace and security of not only the region, the world at large will be exposed to destabilization. The sheer size of the country, its nuclear arsenal and its uncontrolled ambition to reign in the world makes it even a bigger monster than Al Qaeda and other such entities.

Presently, seven states of North East India, known as Seven Sisters, and an equal number of states from North East to South West of the country, known as Red Corridor, are up in arms against the Union of India. In the North Western State of Jammu and Kashmir, the independence movement is in full swing considerably eroding the writ of the government. The independence movements and insurgency in India have created security problems, not only for India itself, but the entire region of South Asia. In order to divert public and the world attention from internal security issues, India has kept itself engaged in reckless arms race and raised the bogey of external threat, most notably from Pakistan and China, both nuclear states.

Encircling Pakistan is a broader and medium-term strategic objective of India&#8217;s security establishment. The long-term objective is to disintegrate Pakistan and annex it in the Indian Union in line with India&#8217;s another strategic objective to reformulate Akhand Bharat. This is being achieved through efforts for extending its influence to Pakistan&#8217;s neighboring countries of Iran and Afghanistan. Opening of needless consulates along Pakistan-Afghanistan border to fund, fan and fuel Taliban and Baloch insurgency in order to destabilize its archrival is a part of the bigger game plan. Similarly, building of Chabahar port east of Pakistan&#8217;s deep sea port of Gwadar is an attempt to encircle Pakistan and deny China an energy corridor. Its extension of its sphere of influence to Indian Ocean and realigning itself with the states against China to serve American interests on the issue of South China Sea brings into conflict of a bigger proportion. In order to stop India from treading this dangerous trajectory, its internal insurgency needs to be brought under control.

There are serious tensions between Seven Sisters namely; Assam, Meghalaya, Tripura, Arunachal Pradesh, Mizoram, Manipur, and Nagaland and the Indian government. The movements are generally homegrown and are separatist movements in character. Assam has been the hotbed of militancy for a number of years due to its porous borders with Bangladesh and Bhutan. The insurgency status in Assam is classified as very active. Insurgent groups in Manipur may be broadly classified into hill-based and valley based. While the former demand for tribal state to preserve their tribal cultures from outside influence, the latter based their demands for independence from historical perspective claiming that Manipur a princely state with its geographical area extending to as far as the Kabaw valley of modern Myanmar during the British colonialism and was never a part of India and continues to remain so. The situation is no different in other states.

The Red Corridor is a term used to describe an impoverished region in the east of India that experiences considerable Naxalite communist insurgency. These are also areas that suffer from the greatest illiteracy, poverty and overpopulation in modern India, and span parts of Andhra Pradesh, Bihar, Chhattisgarh, Jharkhand, Madhya Pradesh, Orissa, Uttar Pradesh and West Bengal states. Naxalites have been declared as a terrorist organization under the Unlawful Activities (Prevention) Act of India (1967). According to Govt. of India, as of July 2011, 83 districts (figure includes proposed addition of 20 districts) across nine states are affected by Left Wing Extremism down from 180 districts in 2009.

The insurgency in Kashmir has existed in various forms since the controversial accession of State to Indian Union. Thousands of lives have been lost since 1989 due to the intensification of both the insurgency and the state brutalities to curb it. According to official figures released in Jammu and Kashmir assembly (Indian controlled), there were 3,400 disappearance cases and the conflict has left more than 47,000 people dead as of July 2009.A widespread armed insurgency started in Kashmir with the disputed 1987 election with some elements from the State's assembly forming militant wings which acted as a catalyst for the emergence of armed insurgency in the region. This region has been a source of tension and reason for three wars between India and Pakistan and, after both the states have become nuclear-armed states, it can become a flashpoint of nuclear showdown.

India's Northeast consisting of the Seven Sisters is one of South Asia's hottest trouble spots, not simply because the region has as many as 30 armed insurgent organizations operating and fighting the Indian state, but because trans-border linkages that these groups have, and strategic alliances among them, have acted as force multipliers and have made the conflict dynamics all the more intricate. With demands of these insurgent groups ranging from secession to autonomy and the right to self-determination, and a plethora of ethnic groups clamoring for special rights and the protection of their distinct identity, the region is bound to be a turbulent one.

Moreover, the location of the eight northeastern Indian States itself is part of the reason why it has always been a hotbed of militancy with trans-border ramifications. This region of 263,000 square kilometers shares highly porous and sensitive frontiers with China in the North, Myanmar in the East, Bangladesh in the South West and Bhutan to the North West. The region's strategic location is underlined by the fact that it shares a 4,500 km-long international border with its four South Asian neighbors, but is connected to the Indian mainland by a tenuous 22 km-long land corridor passing through Siliguri in the eastern State of West Bengal, appropriately described as the &#8216;Chicken's Neck.'

The situation in the Red Corridor is no less grave. The first 25 years of the Naxalite insurgency were characterized by the communist principles on which the movement was founded. Fighting for land reform, the rebels gained support from the impoverished rural populations of eastern and central India. The Maoist rebellion quickly adopted violence and terror as the core instruments of its struggle against the Indian authority. Primary targets included railway tracks, post offices, and other state infrastructure, demonstrating the Maoists&#8217; commitment to undermining a central government that they believed exploited low castes and rural populations. As states and the central government employed uncoordinated and underfunded responses to the Naxalites, the threat expanded beyond West Bengal and its neighboring states.

In 2004, the two predominant rebel groups, the Maoist Communist Center (MCC) and the People&#8217;s War Group (PWG), merged together. The resulting Communist Party of India (Maoist) emerged as a solidified base of power for the Naxalites, with a stated goal of overthrowing the Indian government. It has developed in its modern form as a rebellion that comprises up to 40,000 permanent armed cadres and 100,000 additional militia members.

The nascent stages of the movement reflected the stark contrast between urbanized areas of India and the primarily rural, underdeveloped regions of Naxalite influence. With the Maoist rebels firmly entrenched in geographically remote areas, Indian government resources remained dedicated to urban security and development concerns. As India looks increasingly to its east for vital resources, the conflict continues to expand beyond the principles of its origin. With a growing population and new development initiatives that require additional coal-powered electricity sources, India&#8217;s urban centers have come into direct contact with the states most affected by the Naxalite uprising: West Bengal, Bihar, Andhra Pradesh, Jharkhand, Chhattisgarh, Madhya Pradesh, and Maharashtra. Containing 85 percent of India&#8217;s coal reserves, these states have presented insurgents with an opportunity both to strike at the heart of national interests and to seek economic profit of their own.

This brief description of Indian insurgency shows that India has serious problems with all its neighboring states who India wants to bully into submission in order to quell the insurgency. Its problems having potential of triggering regional wars of nuclear proportions are with Pakistan and China.

In the interest of global peace, it is essential to break India into smaller states to thwart the risk of global anarchy and regional wars. The long-standing demand of Jammu and Kashmir for independence, already accepted by the world community should be translated into reality. The states of the Red Corridor may be given autonomy and the Seven Sisters should be accepted as ethnic and cultural entity for statehood. If India gets rid of these warring states, it can progress as a vibrant country, it neighbors will have a measure of safety and security and the world at large will be immune to any disorder which is staring it in the face at the moment.
National Security: Global peace demands Balkanization of India into smaller, manageable nation states&#8230;


----------



## 53fd

*Suspected Maoists kill political leader in West Bengal*

Kolkata, Sep 25: Suspected Maoists shot dead a popular political activist in West Bengal's West Midnapore district today night, police said.

Babu Bose, leader of Jharkhand Party Samanway Mancha, was talking to some of his associates near Dahijuri when three motorcycle-borne miscreants pumped bullets into him.

"We feel it is the handiwork of the Maoists as no other organisation there has the network to carry out such attacks. The Maoist guerrillas have been regrouping and re-establishing their base in the area for quite some time," district Superintendent of Police Pravin Tripathi told IANS over phone.

Bose was rushed to hospital where he was declared brought dead. This is the third killing carried out by suspected Maoists since late August. The previous two victims were activists of the ruling Trinamool Congress. (IANS)


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists set ablaze two JCB machines in Maharashtra:*

The Times of India reports that a group of Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) cadres set ablaze two JCB machines belonging to Border Road Organisation in Wadgham village in Sironcha in Gadchiroli District in the night of September 24. Around 100 Maoist cadres reached the village late in the night, woke up two security guards deployed there, poured fuel on the two JCB machines and set those ablaze.


----------



## 53fd

*Five bombs recovered in Chhattisgarh:*

A search team of Para-military Forces and the Chhattisgarh Police recovered five bombs planted by the Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) cadres on a forest road in Kanker District on September 26, reports The Economic Times. "Tiffin bombs were kept on a jungle road in Koilibera area. The bombs were recovered by a search contingent of the Border Security Force (BSF) and the district force," an official at the Police headquarters said.

---------- Post added at 10:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:30 PM ----------

*Security raised in Arunachal Pradesh due to infiltration reports:*

Economic Times reports that security measures have been stepped up in Lower Dibang Valley District of Arunachal Pradesh following intelligence reports of infiltration by some militants and Maoist groups from neighbouring Assam. Official sources said on September 25 that the anti-socials may try to create a sense of insecurity among the people and were likely to disrupt the proposed public hearing of 3000 mw Dibang multi-purpose hydro-electric project on October 24.


----------



## 53fd

*4 policemen injured as Trinamool supporters attack CPI(M) office:*

Midnapore (WB), Sep 27 (PTI) Four policemen were injured in a clash with Trinamool Congress supporters after a CPI(M) zonal committee office was attacked at Keshpur in West Midnapore district today, police said.

A large number of Trinamool supporters attacked Jamshed Ali Bhavan, the CPI(M) office, in protest against the killing of a party worker Sheikh Samayet Ali at neighbouring Panchami village yesterday, they said.

The police lathi-charged the attackers who responded by pelting stones in which four policemen, including the officer-in-charge of Anandapur police station, were injured

A strong police reinforcement was rushed to the place from the district headquarters here to defuse the tension, police said.

The incident occurred on a day when the Director General of Police, N Mukherjee, and Home Secretary G D Gautama were holding a high-level meeting here on the Maoist problem at Jangalmahal. PTI


----------



## 53fd

*2 CBRA troopers killed, 4 injured in Jharkhand*

The Telegraph reports that two CoBRA (Commando battalion for Resolute Action) troopers were killed and four others were seriously injured on September 27 in a Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) ambush in Jhumra hills in Gomia block of Bokaro District. The dead have been identified as Praveen Kumar and Ram Singh, while the injured are Anish, Batajeet Mandal and Asit Mallick. 

Meanwhile, the Jharkhand security establishment is relieved at West Bengal Government&#8217;s decision to intensify operations against Maoists. Director General of Police (DGP), G. S. Rath, said it would lead to active participation of the Security Forces and better flow of intelligence in the fight against Maoists.


----------



## 53fd

*GNLA militants ambush Police patrol in Meghalaya:*

Assam Tribune reports that heavily armed militants belonging to the Garo National Liberation Army (GNLA) ambushed a Police patrol in remote Chokpot area of South Garo Hills, 55 kilometres from Tura on September 27 leading to a heavy exchange of fire. However, there were no casualties. The incident occurred when a team of Police personnel led by the Chokpot Police station chief were conducting a road opening and area dominance operation against militants in the main road connecting Chokpot town to other parts of Garo Hills. While fleeing, the GNLA militants lobbed an improvised explosive device (IED) on the patrol party which failed to explode. The group was led by GNLA &#8216;area commander&#8217; of South Garo Hills Baichung Momin and his deputy Eudo Ch Momin alias Cellopa.


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists blow up rail tracks in Chhattisgarh:*

Thaindian.com reports that the cadres of the Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) blew up a portion of rail tracks near Bhansi railway station in Dantewada District on September 27, causing disruption in train services. The blasts on rail tracks came on the last day of the weeklong foundation anniversary celebrations by Maoists. 

Meanwhile, the Dantewada Police arrested D.V.C.S. Verma, Essar group's General Manager for Kirandul, as part of an ongoing investigation into allegations of the company routinely paying the Maoists significant sums of money to operate in Maoist-controlled territory. &#8220;Mr. Verma was arrested on the basis of information provided by B.K. Lala,&#8221; Superintendent of Police Ankit Garg, said adding, &#8220;He will be in police remand for two days.&#8221;


----------



## 53fd

*Meghalaya commandos attacked, IED fails to explode:*

Shillong, Sep 27 (PTI) A team of Meghalaya Police commandos today came under attack from Garo militants who fired at them and lobbed an IED which, however, failed to explode.

Around 10 Special Weapons and Tactics (SWAT) commandos were on a patrol when Garo National Liberation Army (GNLA) militants fired at them at Rajarankati near Chokpot in the state's South Garo Hills district this afternoon, DIG (Western Range) GHP Raju said.

A heavy exchange of fire took place between the two sides, but there was no injury or casualty, he said. While fleeing, the GNLA militants lobbed a grenade towards the commandos but it did not explode. A team from the BSF and CRPF have also been called in to diffuse the bomb. PTI


----------



## harshad

the source is from a sister sight of rupee news wont bother replying more than this


----------



## 53fd

harshad said:


> the source is from a sister sight of rupee news wont bother replying more than this



I'm using all Indian sources (reputable sources as well), do you want me to give you the links?


----------



## harshad

bilalhaider said:


> I'm using all Indian sources (reputable sources as well), do you want me to give you the links?


 
i am talking abot the main article required for troll posts


----------



## Areesh

harshad said:


> the source is from a sister sight of rupee news *wont bother replying more than this*



But still you are replying.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists kill forest ranger in Andhra Pradesh:*

The Hindu reports that cadres of the Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) shot dead Majji Madhava Rao, a ranger of the Andhra Pradesh Forest Development Corporation at Lankapaakala in GK Veedhi mandal (administrative unit) in Vishakhapatnam District on September 28. Like all APFDC officers and men, he had also received warnings from the Maoists in the past not to take up work on coffee plantations. The Galikonda area committee of the CPI-Maoist is suspected to be behind the incident.

Meanwhile, K.V. Rajendranath Reddy, Inspector-General of Police (North Coastal Region), on his maiden visit to the town, interacted with Sub-Divisional Police Officers and inspectors at the District Police Office and asked the Police to continue combing operations in the Maoists-affected areas though their activities, of late, have apparently slowed down.


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists kill one person in Odisha:*

The Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) cadres killed one person identified as Mishra Khosla (35) on the suspicion of being a Police informer in Narayanpatna block of Koraput District in the night September 27, reports The Times of India. The body of Khosla was lying near Mankidi in the Narayanpatna Police Station area with his throat slit. The Maoists also set ablaze two vehicles managed by Khosla. Police recovered a letter written by Maoist leader Daya in Telugu near the body stating "Khosla was supplying information against Maoists to police. Anyone who helps police will meet a similar fate."


----------



## 53fd

*Landmine blast reported in Jharkhand:*

The Pioneer reports that Commando Battalion for Resolute Action (CoBRA) and Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) troopers escaped a landmine blast triggered by the Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) near &#8216;Dania&#8217; at Jhumra hillocks region in Gomia Police Station area in Bokaro District on September 29. The Police have sped up the operation in these regions since the September 27 killings and several Maoist camps have busted, Deputy Inspector General (DIG) of Police, Bokaro (coal belt) Laxman Prasad Singh said. We are keeping a strict vigil on the Naxals&#8217; movements and their hideouts through helicopter surveillance,&#8221; Singh said.

Further, Director General of Police, GS Rath visited Mosabani in East Singhbhum District to review the progress of the work of the proposed anti-terrorist training centre. Source said that the standard of proposed anti-terrorist training centre will be at par with that of the paramilitary training centre in Hyderabad and Haryana, where the Police personnel are trained how to cope up with the guerrilla war. About 500 police personnel will be given training in a batch.

Meanwhile, Chief Minister, Arjun Munda ordered forming of a Primitive Tribal Battalion which will be sixth among the Indian Reserve Battalions formed by the State Government in the past. According to the decision taken a total of 1,007 posts will be created while two companies of the battalion will be given commando training. The battalion will especially recruit people from Primitive Tribal Groups (PTG) in the State. Constituting a Tribal Battalion is the part of Centre's strategy against Maoist rebels to give preference to tribals in the Security Forces. Nevertheless, the Centre had reportedly rejected the proposal of the State Government forming battalions on any specific tribal community.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

*Suspected SHDDC supporters set ablaze three trucks in Manipur:*

Kanglaonline reports that three trucks loaded with plywood coming from Imphal were reportedly set ablaze by suspected Sadar Hills Districthood Demand Committee (SHDDC) supporters on September 29 at Thomas ground, Kangpokpi in Senapati District.

Meanwhile, Security Forces (SFs) arrested two women sympathizers of People&#8217;s Liberation Army (PLA), identified as Thouchom Lata alias Naobi Devi (34) and Sagolsem Benaobi alias Naobi alias Tamphatombi Devi (35), from Naoremthong Khulem leikai in Imphal East District on September 28. On the same day, SFs arrested one Kangleipak Communist Party (KCP) cadre identified as David Kamei, (23) from Tangkhul Avenue. One .32 pistol mark as &#8216;made in Italy&#8217; loaded with four live rounds in the magazine was recovered from him. Further, one more KCP cadre, identified as Ngangbam Mangal alias Ibungo alias Maiki Meitei (27), was also arrested from his residence.

Separately, the United Naga Council (UNC) directed all the members of Autonomous District Council (ADC) to vacate their chairs so as to strengthen the movement for the `alternative arrangement`. In its press communiqué on September 29, the UNC also said that it is the bounden duty of all Naga tribe `hohos`, District or regional organisations, Naga frontal organizations and all the Nagas, young or old, rich or poor and of whatever position, party or position to ensure that the rejected ADC election stands rejected.

Also, the representatives of four different social organizations have given their statements at the third hearing of District Re-organization Committee under the chair of state chief secretary at the Old Secretariat Complex, Imphal. The next hearing will be held on October 8.


----------



## 53fd

*Three landmines found in Andhra Pradesh:*

The Hindu reports that three landmines were reportedly detected in the Bonthavanka forest near Jillellamanda village in the Khambhamvari Palle mandal (district sub-unit) on the Chittoor-Kadapa District border on September 29. According to sources, the bombs were detected when the bomb squads were on a routine combing operation in an apparent bid to keep the track &#8216;sterilised' as a precautionary measure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

*Maoist camp neutralised by SFs in Maharashtra*

Security forces (SFs) neutralised an intensive training camp of the Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) in a major operation carried out in the forest of Gyarapati under Kurkheda Police division in Gadchiroli District on September 24, reports The Times of India. The details of operation were revealed to media on September 28. While several Maoists are suspected to be injured in the encounter, SFs recovered a couple of Bharmar guns and hoard of Naxal [Left Wing Extremism (LWE)] material from the camping site. The Police claimed that it was an intensive training camp involving training in firearms, explosives, use of medicine, political agenda and media approach. "We have recovered inflammatory banners, posters, Naxal literature, ration, detonators, wire bundles, two Bharmar guns (manually loading guns) along with 10 tents. There were black boards scribbled with mathematics, extensive supply of medicines, radio kits etc, giving a sense intensive Naxal training in the dense jungle," an unnamed Police officer said. The gun battle began around 9am, when over 50 Maoists belonging to Khobramenda and Tippagarh dalam (squad) fired at approaching SFs. However, they could not face the assault of SFs for long and retreated into the forest.


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists gun down panchayat head:*

Chaibasa (Jharkhand), Sep 30 (PTI) A pro-Naxal panchayat head in Naxal-hit West Singhbhum district was today shot dead allegedly by Maoists.

Around a dozen Maoists abducted 23-year-old Vimal Longa, head of Tomdel panchayat in Naxal-hit West Singhbhum district, and shot him dead near Kamai village under Goilkera police station, SP A K Singh said.

He said Longa had won the post unopposed last year with the backing of Maoists.

The reason behind the killing could not be ascertained immediately, the SP said. PTI


----------



## 53fd

*Village head shot dead in Bihar:*

Aurangabad (Bihar), Sept 30 (PTI) Arif Khan, a village head and close relative of former Bihar minister and ruling JD(U) leader, Shakeel Ahmed Khan, was shot dead and his supporter critically injured by unknown gunmen at Obera bazaar in Aurangabad district tonight, SP S K Jain said.

The gunmen stopped Arif Khan and his supporter Raju Yadav when they were returning homes at Obera bazaar and fired at them, killing Khan on the spot.

Yadav who was critically injured in the firing was admitted to a government hospital, Jain said. Raids were on the area to arrest the killers. PTI


----------



## 53fd

*Fresh firing on fifth day of Kupwara gunbattle:*

Srinagar, Sep 30 (PTI) The fierce gunbattle between militants and security forces in forests of north Kashmir's Kupwara district, which has left five ultras and four security personnel dead, entered into fifth day today.

There has been fresh exchange of firing between the two sides in the wee hours," army said. Army said there was a lull in the exchange of hostilities last evening but militants again opened fire on security forces, who were combing Shamsabari forests in Kupwara. So far, five militants, two army personnel and as many policemen have been killed in the operation that began on Monday.

The encounter broke out at Awathkul in Shamsabari forest area of Kralapora, 130 km from here, on Monday when police assisted by Army launched a search operation following tip-off about presence of heavily-armed militants.

Two to three militants, who were believed to have escaped from the scene of gunbattle, have shifted their positions and engaged the security forces again this morning. The army said further details of the operation were awaited as the scene of action is a treacherous terrain located deep inside forest area. PTI


----------



## 53fd

*Bomb placed in parked bus defused in Tamil Nadu:*

Madurai, Sept 30 (PTI) A powerful bomb placed in a bus parked in a depot in the city was today defused by police who said it could have been placed to cause disturbance before the next month's local body elections in Tamil Nadu. Police said the bomb did not work because the wires had not been properly connected. But it was powerful enough to have caused extensive damage, they said, adding a petrol bunk was also located in the premises of the depot. Assistant Commissioner of Police Velladurai said the bomb was a sophisticated one with unsophisticated wiring. PTI


----------



## lem34

RIP. Curse this phenomenon that exists in india and Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lem34

Bilalbhai are these people being assisted from outside much whats the indian govts views on this matter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

bilalhaider said:


> *7 killed, 5 injured in Madhya Pradesh blast:*
> 
> Tikamgarh (MP), Sep 30 (PTI) Seven persons were killed and five others seriously injured today in a hand grenade explosion in a house here, police said.
> 
> The intensity of the explosion was such that remains of the victims and the debris of the house, located near the bus stand, were strewn in an area of half-a-kilometre radius, Sub- Divisional Police Officer (SDOP) of Tikamgarh Anil Jakhadia told PTI.
> 
> He said the blast was so powerful that it has created crater of 5 to 6 feet deep.
> 
> Police said only five of the deceased were identified. Their names were given as Rajpal (25), Brijendra (30), Sonu (20), Arun (25) and Manisha.
> 
> The injured were admitted to the district hospital where their condition is said to be serious, Jakhadia said.
> 
> Police said they were trying to find out how the hand grenade came into the house and what was the purpose behind keeping the high intensity explosive in a residential area. PTI



This was an accident caused by negligence of the deceased themselves not an attack .

You should ideally delete it from this thread but i know you won't .

---------- Post added at 11:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:08 PM ----------




Aryan_B said:


> Bilalbhai are these people being assisted from outside much whats the indian govts views on this matter



No proof of outside assistance to Maoists .


----------



## 53fd

nick_indian said:


> This was an accident caused by negligence of the deceased themselves not an attack .



You forgot to read this part of the article:



> Police said they were trying to *find out how the hand grenade came into the house* *and what was the purpose behind keeping the high intensity explosive in a residential area.* PTI



Could have very well been some insurgents. Only time will tell.


----------



## Perceptron

bilalhaider said:


> *7 killed, 5 injured in Madhya Pradesh blast:*
> 
> Tikamgarh (MP), Sep 30 (PTI) Seven persons were killed and five others seriously injured today in a hand grenade explosion in a house here, police said.
> 
> The intensity of the explosion was such that remains of the victims and the debris of the house, located near the bus stand, were strewn in an area of half-a-kilometre radius, Sub- Divisional Police Officer (SDOP) of Tikamgarh Anil Jakhadia told PTI.
> 
> He said the blast was so powerful that it has created crater of 5 to 6 feet deep.
> 
> Police said only five of the deceased were identified. Their names were given as Rajpal (25), Brijendra (30), Sonu (20), Arun (25) and Manisha.
> 
> The injured were admitted to the district hospital where their condition is said to be serious, Jakhadia said.
> 
> Police said they were trying to find out how the hand grenade came into the house and what was the purpose behind keeping the high intensity explosive in a residential area. PTI


How did this land in the Insurgency thread ? Was there any mention of insurgency anywhere ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lem34

bilalhaider said:


> You forgot to read this part of the article:
> 
> 
> 
> Could have very well been some insurgents. Only time will tell.



I know we dont read much off this in west press. Do you take that is deliberate and because west want to discourage insurgents and break up of india? cos they want to use india for ulterior motives?

---------- Post added at 07:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:17 PM ----------




nick_indian said:


> This was an accident caused by negligence of the deceased themselves not an attack .
> 
> You should ideally delete it from this thread but i know you won't .
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:08 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> No proof of outside assistance to Maoists .



Do these chaps get moral support from any govt or is it just internal indians?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Aryan_B said:


> I know we dont read much off this in west press. Do you take that is deliberate and because west want to discourage insurgents and break up of india? cos they want to use india for ulterior motives?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:17 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Do these chaps get moral support from any govt or is it just internal indians?



In the original thread started by Bilal elsewhere it was proved that this incident was an accident . 

Blast in home kills seven in Madhya Pradesh

*The blast took place because of the scrap in the house. The scrap material was brought from the army and had a bomb in it," Tikamgarh Superintendent of Police Aakash Jindal told reporters

*

Secondly ,yes some politicians sympathize for them due to common communist ideology and vote bank .


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists kill two civilians in Jharkhand:*

The New Indian Express reports that suspected Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) cadres killed a village headman in the interior Jojoda area, between Porahat and Saranda forests, under the Goeilkera Police Station limits of West Singhbhum District on October 1. As per reports, a group of Maoists abducted Bimal Lumga, headman of Jojoda village, and dumped his body after killing him. Deputy Inspector General of Police (DIG) Naveen Singh said the Porahat forest had been a stronghold of the Maoists and in the next security exercise the Maoists would be flushed out from Porahat.

PTI reports that a Jharkhand Vikas Morcha&#8211;Prajatantric (JVM-P) leader was shot dead by Maoists in Khunti District. A group of Maoists dragged Naomi Mirdha out of his house at Gamaria village and took him to a distance before shooting him dead, Superintendent of Police Manoj Kaushik told reporters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

*4 CRPF troopers injured in an encounter with Maoists in Maharashtra:*

Four Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) troopers were injured in an ambush carried out by the cadres of the Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) near Bhiwankojhi village in Kurkheda tehsil (revenue unit) in Gadchiroli District in the morning of October 2, reports The Times of India. According to sources, a convoy of seven vehicles belonging to CRPF battalion was returning from Gyarapati Police assistance centre to Kotgal, when it was attacked by the Maoists near Bhiwankojhi village in the wee hours. Maoists reportedly carried out the blast to stall the movement of the CRPF convoy and fired indiscriminately on the forces. A clamour mine and a hand grenade left by Maoists were also recovered from the incident site.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists kill civilian in Jharkhand:*

Zee News reports that a civilian, Santosh Yadav was killed by cadres of the Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) in Latehar District on October 3 suspecting him to be an 'informer' of the Tritiya Prastuti Committee (TPC), the Police said. 

Meanwhile, the Indian Air Force (IAF) will dispatch two of its Mi-17iv helicopters to the Jharkhand Government for logistic support in anti-Maoist operations being jointly conducted by Police and the Central Armed Police Force, reports The Pioneer. It is yet to be known whether or not these will be fitted with light machine-guns since the IAF had asked the Centre to allow for retaliatory action in case its helicopters are attacked by the Maoists. The Centre had promised to provide as many as 23 choppers to these States. Aware of the shortage of the IAF choppers since a good number of these were deployed in the United Nations mission in Congo, the Centre also mulled the proposal to hire them from private players and initially made a provision for 13 choppers to ferry troops and supplies to Maoist zones under operation, reducing the figure to six later on.

---------- Post added at 09:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:36 PM ----------

*Trader killed in Assam:*

Times of Assam reports that suspected militants of the Pro-Talks faction of United Liberation Front of Asom (ULFA-PTF) were involved in the October 1 killing of a businessman, identified as Anil Jain, at his garment shop near the Harimandir market in Nalbari Town.

Security Forces (SFs) recovered three improvised explosive devices (IEDs) from different places of Dhubri District, reports IBN Live. Two IEDs weighing 1.5 Kilograms each were seized by SFs, from a Kacharighat-bound engine-fitted boat coming from Majherchar in the District. The owner of the boat, Mohammad Javed, (38) was arrested by SFs. Further, SFs during a routine check-up of railway tracks recovered an IED weighing 10 kilograms suspected to be planted by Anti-Talks faction of National Democratic Front of Bodoland (NDFB-ATF) near no. 26 Railway Bridge at Sukhi-Dukhi village under Golokganj Police Station of Dhubri District.

SFs on September 3 arrested two militants belonging to the Anti-Talks Faction of United Liberation Front of Asom (ULFA-ATF), identified as Pulin Dangoria (23) and Nijut Dangoria (20), from village Litong under Kakopathar Police Station in Tinsukia District, reports The Sentinel. SFs recovered a weapon, explosives, detonators and material to fabricate an Improvised Explosive Device (IED) and mobile phones.

The All Assam Gorkha Students&#8217; Union (AAGSU) observed black day on October 4 to mark the second anniversary of the massacre of 12 people, including women and children, at Bhimajuli in Sonitpur District of Assam. Exactly two years ago on this day, suspected militants of the NDFB-ATF sprayed bullets on civilians, killing 12 of them and injuring many others at Bhimajuli village along the Assam-Arunachal Pradesh border at Biswanath Chariali, seven of the victims were from the Gorkha community.

---------- Post added at 09:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:38 PM ----------

*GNLA loots arms from forest office in Meghalaya:*

The Telegraph reports that Garo National Liberation Army (GNLA) militants looted seven rifles, including four Single Barrel Breach Loading (SBBL) guns, from a forest range office in East Garo Hills on October 3, without, however, harming the forest staff. According to the Police, around 15 militants in camouflage and carrying AK 47 rifles surrounded the forest range office located at Chidekgre, 4 kilometres from Williamnagar, the headquarters of East Garo Hills. The militants reached the forest office after crossing the Simsang river. After surrounding the forest office, the militants first seized the cell phones of the staff and forced all of them into one room. The militants, who took control over the forest office for nearly half an hour, asked the staff not to inform the Police. The staff finally informed the Police only on October 4.

This is the first major attack by GNLA militants on any Government institution to snatch weapons, adds Shillong Times.

Meanwhile, Union Home Minister P. Chidambaram assured the Meghalaya Government of all possible assistance to root out militancy from the State, informed Chief Minister Mukul Sangma. Sangma was in Delhi to discuss the ramifications of the GNLA threat with the Home Minister on October 4. The Chief Minister reiterated that his Government is sincere about addressing the root causes of militancy in Meghalaya.

---------- Post added at 09:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:39 PM ----------

*Two Maoists arrested in Delhi*

The Special Cell of Delhi Police have arrested two suspected cadres of the Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) for allegedly planning to send a consignment of arms and ammunition to their outfit in Jharkhand, reports The Times of India. Sources said the arrest of Dilip and Arun has also revealed the nexus between the banned group, People's Liberation Army (PLA), and Maoists. The Police claim they have the accused's laptop that contains important information related to future Maoist operations. "The laptop also has information about a training camp to be jointly organized by PLA and Naxals [Left-Wing Extremists] in Myanmar," said a source. During interrogation, the accused reportedly told Police they were planning to send a huge arms consignment to the Maoists in Ranchi (Jharkhand) so that the insurgents could carry out fresh attacks on Security Forces deployed in Maoist-affected areas. However, officers said the Police were yet to recover the consignment, and the two suspects had come to Delhi to plan a safe route to deliver it. Dilip and Arun, both said to be in their 30s, were arrested from Lodhi Colony on October 1.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## peaceful

these news are reported by indian media only, it can't be verified by anyone else. apparently there is no reports from other more reliable 3rd party sources. 

I thus doubt the reliability of such news and its sources. 

also, it is inappropriate to address them like terrorists, they are freedom fighters fighting the brutal regime in new delhi.


----------



## fd24

peaceful said:


> these news are reported by indian media only, it can't be verified by anyone else. apparently there is no reports from other more reliable 3rd party sources.
> 
> I thus doubt the reliability of such news and its sources.
> 
> also, it is inappropriate to address them like terrorists, they are freedom fighters fighting the brutal regime in new delhi.



Yes better sources are always wanted and required -western source always tell the truth dont they?

BBC News - India: Maoist attack kills four troops in Chhattisgarh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists kill two civilian in Chhattisgarh:*

Daily Bhaskar reports that the Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) cadres killed a villager branding him as an alleged Police informer and dumped his body in a crowded market place at Bheeragaon in Bhanupratappur area in Kanker District on October 6. The victim was abducted on October 1, five days before he was found murdered.

Meanwhile, a local Congress leader, President of block Congress committee Mehta Kumar Kaushik (64), was shot dead by suspected Maoist cadres in Door Mohla town in Rajnandgaon District on October 5, reports Outlook India.

In a separate incident, the Maoists assaulted an alleged Police informer at Raoghat in Kakedar and robbed his house, reports Daily Bhaskar. According to eyewitnesses, around 40-50 Maoists attacked the 'informer' and intimidated the villagers to face consequences if they go to Police.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 53fd

*India: Maoist attack kills four troops in Chhattisgarh:*

Forces from Sashastra Seema Bal (SSB), one of India's armed police units, were travelling through conflict-torn Bastar region when their vehicle hit a mine.

The mine had been planted in the middle of a road on the national highway.

Maoist rebels say they are fighting for the rights of indigenous tribal people and the rural poor.

Police told the BBC's Salman Ravi in Raipur that the troops were on their way from the volatile district of Dantewada to Jagdalpur town when their vehicle hit the mine.

"This unit was deployed for anti-Maoist operations in Dantewada," police officer Surjit Singh said.

"The blast was powerful and the vehicle has been badly damaged."

Mr Singh said five of the injured were taken to the local government hospital and the seriously injured would be flown to Raipur, the state capital.

The Maoists are active in several eastern and central states. In one of the most deadly attacks in Chhattisgarh last year, they killed 74 policemen in Dantewada district.

A government offensive against the rebels - widely referred to as Operation Green Hunt - began in late 2009.

It involves 50,000 troops and is taking place across five states - West Bengal, Jharkhand, Bihar, Orissa and Chhattisgarh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## peaceful

superkaif said:


> Yes better sources are always wanted and required -western source always tell the truth dont they?
> 
> BBC News - India: Maoist attack kills four troops in Chhattisgarh



from your suggested article:



> Maoist rebels say they are fighting for the rights of indigenous tribal people and the rural poor.



this is the part that should be highlighted and remembered -- freedom fighters fighting to earn/protect their freedom.

there are moral and legal requirement for us to support them.


----------



## 53fd

*Rail-Traffic affected after militants attack goods train in Assam:*

Unidentified militants on October 5 fired at a goods train, setting ablaze its engine and injuring the driver at a remote place between Lower Haflong and Maigrendisa Railway stations in Dima Hasao District, reports Zee News.

Meanwhile, on October 4, unidentified militants shot at and snatched away Carbine belonging to Assam Police personnel of the 19th battalion deployed at Ambikagiri Border Outpost (BOP) along Assam-Arunachal Pradesh border, at Sadiya in Tinsukia District, reports Deccan Herald. Two of the policemen sustained bullet injuries on their legs. Ruling out the possibility of United Liberation Front of Asom (ULFA) being behind the incident as "they are not known for snatching away carbines", the Police suspected Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) to be involved in the incident as Maoists had a presence in the area bordering Lower Dibang District of Arunachal Pradesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

*Truck set ablaze in Manipur:*

Kanglaonline reports that a rice laden truck of the Food Corporation of India (FCI) was set ablaze by suspected supporters of the economic blockade spearheaded by United Naga Council (UNC) along the National Highway 37 (formerly known as 53) near Noney in Tamenglong District on October 6.

Separately, Security Forces (SFs) arrested one &#8216;district commander&#8217; of Nongdrenkhomba group of Kangleipak Communist Party-Military Council (KCP-MC), identified as Khwairakpam Oinam Romila Devi alias Pepi alias Purnima alias Chanuleima (28), at Naranseina Awang leikai in Bishnupur District on October 4. Two .9 mm pistols, 10 live rounds of 9mm ammunition, 13 numbers of demand letters of KCP-MC Nongdrenkhomba group, one mobile hand set with SIM cards were recovered from her possession. She was involved in a number of cases relating to extortion in Bishnupur District for raising funds for the party.

Also, the Naga people in Sadar Hills area of Senapati District have strengthened their stand against the formation of Sadar Hills District and vowed to shed blood for the cause of their land, saying the Nagas will not compromise with anyone over their land. A sit-in-protest was staged against the creation of Sadar Hills District at Makhan village which was participated by hundreds of people on October 6.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

*3 children injured in bomb blast in West Bengal:*

Kalyani (WB), Oct 6 (PTI) Three rag-pickers were injured when a can bomb exploded in a bush near ITI More in this town in Nadia district today.

The police said the rag-pickers, aged between 10 and 12, were admitted to the JNM hospital.

The police later recovered another can bomb from the spot. PTI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

*Explosive materials recovered by RPF personnel in Kolkata:*

Kolkata, Oct 6 (PTI) The RPF today recovered explosive powder contained in two packets from the platform of Dum Dum station and liquid explosive materials from a nearby area, police said.

Railway passengers informed the RPF camp at the Dum Dum station that two unclaimed plastic packets were lying at platform number one.

Bomb squads immediately rushed to the station and the packets were removed from the platform. In the meanwhile, sources said that some liquid explosives were also recovered from the ground floor of a residential apartment in the area near the station.

The explosives are now being tested by CBI experts. No arrest has been made as yet. PTI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

This is eye-openers for everyone, seriously problems in India. 

US should intervene its matters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 53fd

*Congress leader shot dead in Chhattisgarh:*

Rajnandgaon, Oct 6 (PTI) A local Congress leader was shot dead by suspected Naxals in Door Mohla town near here, a senior police official said today.

President of block Congress committee Mehta Kumar Kaushik (64) was shot dead by three Maoists last night when he was watching tv at his home, Superintendent of Police Badri Narayan Meena said. PTI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

*IED recovered during search operation:*

Goalpara, Oct 8 (PTI) An improvised explosive devise (IED) and implements for making guns were recovered during search operations from lower Assam's Goalpara district, police said.

A joint police and CRPF team led by district additional superintendent of police P K Brahma last night recovered the 1.5 kg bomb from near the house of one Pulen Rabha at Dhekiabari under Krishnai police station.

Implements for making country guns were also recovered during the search operation, Brahma told PTI today. Rabha was was picked up and his interrogation was on, Brahma said.

Meanwhile, at Makri on National Highway 37, army personnel from the 36 Regiment during a search operation apprehended 
Kapil Das, militant of Rava Viper Army (RVA), a local ethnic insurgent outfit from a dhaba (roadside eatery) last night, police said.

The militant was handed over to police for further action, the sources said. PTI


----------



## 53fd

*Gunbattle between police and Maoists in Orissa:*

Sambalpur (Orissa), Oct 8 (PTI) After a lull of four years, Maoists today struck in Orissa's Sambalpur district engaging security forces in an hour-long fierce gunbattle in the forests near Tamparasinga.

A team comprising CRPF and elite anti-Naxal SOG personnel of Orissa were conducting combing operations in the forests when they were fired upon by the ultras near Kuilijharan around 7 AM, police said.

The security men retaliated and the gun-battle continued for over an hour. The ultras are believed to have retreated into the woods, police said. No security personnel was injured in the incident, police said, adding casualties in the ranks of the rebels was not known. Meanwhile, police personnel engaged in anti-Maoists operation in the district have been mobilised in the area and Superintendent of Police Nikhil Kanodia was camping at nearby police station at Kisinda to supervise the operation. The district had not seen major Maoist activity in the last four years, police said.

Quoting eyewitnesses, police said nearby villagers had spotted a group of Maoists including a few from Jharkhand, roaming around in the Ganakhaman forests to mobilise and regroup the Maoist cadres in the area.

Maoist violence had first surfaced in the district in January 2003 after the killing of a sarpanch under Jujumura police station. So far, 11 civilians and police personnel and two Maoists have been killed in the district
Combing operations in the area have been intensified. PTI

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 53fd

*Police Constable killed in encounter with Maoists in Karnataka*

A Police Constable was killed in an encounter with suspected cadres of the Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) near Belthangady in Dakshina Kannada District of Karnataka on October 8, The Hindu reported. Inspector General of Police Alok Mohan (Western Range) said the incident occurred around midnight near a village called Manja, about 17 km from Belthangady.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fd24

bilalhaider said:


> *Police Constable killed in encounter with Maoists in Karnataka*
> 
> A Police Constable was killed in an encounter with suspected cadres of the Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) near Belthangady in Dakshina Kannada District of Karnataka on October 8, The Hindu reported. Inspector General of Police Alok Mohan (Western Range) said the incident occurred around midnight near a village called Manja, about 17 km from Belthangady.


 


Thanks for keeping us informed Bilal. Im grateful for you informing us of this. I believe its getting bad to worse. I pray these Indians sort this out

---------- Post added at 11:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:27 PM ----------




RaptorRX707 said:


> This is eye-openers for everyone, seriously problems in India.
> 
> US should intervene its matters.



Shall we send Nato in? Do you think a no fly zone would help?


----------



## Windjammer

superkaif said:


> Thanks for keeping us informed Bilal. Im grateful for you informing us of this. I believe its getting bad to worse. I pray these Indians sort this out



Ask any Indian....they will insist....their evil is better than ours.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

Btw, here is Karnataka in India (highlighted in purple):







Looks like the Maoists are spreading their tentacles all over India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Guys simple question- when will the GoI bring the Moaist insurgency under control? India has extensive and successful expericene in fighting terrorism and insurgency all over India- Khalistan, NE (Manipur, Sikkim etc) and J&K all success. It is clearly not just a mimoitay solution that is needed but economic to attack the root cause of the insurgency. It seems GoI is only just waking up to the grave danger poised by the Maoists and is allocating resources accordingly. I'd say with the economic growth of India and the "trickle down" effect and other proactive policies by GoI are likely to seriously combat Moaists by ~2020-5. I doubt all will be neutralised but the majority- there are always going to be a few "hardcore" nut cases. 



Interesting that the majority of replies on this thread are by Pakistani members- attack is the best form of defence??


----------



## 53fd

*Six NSCN-IM militants killed in Manipur:*

Nagaland Post reports that six National Socialist Council of Nagaland-Isak-Muivah (NSCN-IM) militants were killed and five injured including NSCN-IM &#8216;Brigadier&#8217; Sunu Poumai in an ambush laid by Zeliangrong United Front (ZUF), a newly flouted armed Naga outfit, on the road leading to Subung village under Nungba subdivision in Tamenglong District on October 7. About 60 NSCN-IM cadres were travelling to Subung village in two trucks when they came under attack. The site of the ambush falls under Khoupum Police station in the District. In local media reports on October 9, ZUF spokesman &#8220;claimed responsibility for the ambush&#8221; laid against the NSCN-IM. ZUF said that &#8220;it did not want any bloodshed in the Zeliangrong society but the evil designs of NSCN-IM compelled it to do&#8230;also fervently appealed to the general public to know the real motive of the NSCN leaders to prevent such unwanted incidents in the future.&#8221; ZUF, also known as the Zeliangrong Tiger Force (ZTF), stated it had also arrested nine NSCN-IM militants, who entered Duithanjang village in Khoupum, on October 8.

Meanwhile, a hand grenade was found at the Kwakeithel Moirangpurel residence of Orthopaedics Head of Department (HOD) of Regional Institute of Medical Sciences (RIMS), Wangjam Kunjabashi in Imphal West District on October 9, reports Sangai Express.

Separately, Kanglaonline reports that a top militant belonging to United National Liberation Front (UNLF) surrendered before the Border Security Force (BSF) in Imphal. The name of the surrendered militant was withheld for security reasons, but in his interaction with media, he said he was not satisfied living with the group and decided join mainstream society. &#8220;I was not satisfied living there, and I wanted to quit, so I quit it. I did not like what was happening there, so I came out. (After the arrest of Meghen) many have diffracted and I am also one of them. His break up took place near the border area of Myanmar and Manipur,&#8221; the militant said. Acute poverty and family tension drove the militant to join the UNLF in January 2004.

Also, the Sadar Hills District hood Demand Committee (SHDDC) on October 8 warned the State Government to make preparations to take responsibility for all unfolding incidents if it delays the inauguration of Sadar Hills as a full-fledged District any further.


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists organise meeting in Andhra Pradesh:*

The Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) cadres organised a meeting on October 9 at Korukonda in the Visakha Agency, where they wanted people to support and participate in the &#8216;Bharat bandh&#8217; (All India general Shutdown) they called on October 11, reports The Hindu. Maoists gave the bandh (general shut down) call to protest against the arrest of one of its top leaders and member of the Andhra-Orissa border special zonal committee, Damodar alias Azad 15 days ago by the Andhra Pradesh Police on the Andhra-Orissa border. Narendra, leader of the Korukonda area committee of the CPI-Maoist, said during the meeting that there was a possibility of Damodar being killed in custody and demanded that the Police produce Damodar in court.


----------



## Avishek

Why there are two sticky threads on the same subject about insurgency in india?


----------



## sathya

Bilhaider you keeping up your good work ?  aiyo ! aiyo ! mudeela !


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists thwart bridge construction in Bihar:*

The Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) cadres set ablaze a machine engaged in construction of a bridge on October 9, reports The Telegraph. The incident took place at Domuhan Bridge under Risiyap Police Station of Aurangabad District. According to sources, around 50 Maoists attacked the private construction company site and beat up the labourers who were on duty.

---------- Post added at 05:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:47 PM ----------

*Explosive devices recovered in Manipur:*

Kanglaonline reports that Security Forces (SFs) recovered a huge amount of assorted explosive devices on October 9 from arrested three persons along National Highway-150 at Awang Kasom check post in Ukhrul District. The recovered items included 2700 detonators of hand grenade, 16 fuse and 390 gelatin sticks. The arrested persons have been identified as one Princy Laingam (42) and her husband Raingam Laingam and Makhani (32). They along with the recovered items have been handed over to Ukhrul Police station.

---------- Post added at 05:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:48 PM ----------

*Maoists damage check post in Andhra Pradesh:*

The Hindu reports that a day before the Bharat Bandh (All India general shutdown) for which the Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) had given a call demanding that the Police produce one of its leaders Damodar alias Azad in court, armed members of the outfit felled trees on major roads in the Visakha Agency and partially damaged a Forest Department check-post on October 10. A large tree was felled on the Lambasingi ghat road and as it fell across the road, traffic on the Paderu-Chintapalli and Narsipatnam-Chintapalli ghat roads came to a halt till the obstruction was cleared late in the afternoon.

---------- Post added at 05:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:48 PM ----------

*Woman injured as UDLA militants open fire in Assam:*

The Sentinel reports that Rita Bin, a woman, sustained injury when the United Democratic Liberation Army (UDLA) militants fired at least 35 rounds while looting the houses of two persons, Shyama Koiri and Prabhat Koiri, at Kekragul village in Karimganj District on October 8.

Later, in the same area, UDLA militants attacked the house of Rajesh Singh, a supplier to Gambhira Tea Estate (Karimganj). They snatched away some valuables. Sources said, earlier, the UDLA militants had attacked the house of Rajesh Singh on June 19 and demanded INR 300, 0000 and since then militants were pressurising Singh to arrange money from the garden owner of Gambhira Tea Estate.

The anti talks faction of the United Liberation front of Asom (ULFA&#8211;ATF) on October 10 accused Prime Minister Manmohan Singh and Assam Chief Minister Tarun Gogoi of secretly giving away Assam's land to Bangladesh in the recent land swap agreement, reports DNA.

Train services to Tripura, Mizoram, Manipur and parts of Assam were disrupted as Northeast Frontier Railway (NFR) suspended all train services passing through Dima Hasao District on October 10 following a 12-hour Dima Hasao bandh (shut down) call given by the Indigenous Peoples Forum (IPF) against the formation of proposed Dima Hasao Territorial Council (DHTC), reports The Sentinel.

---------- Post added at 05:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:49 PM ----------

*GNLA militants pose threat to forest staff in Meghalaya:*

Shillong Times reports that militants belonging to Garo National Liberation Army (GNLA) have been able to set up bases inside some forest areas in Garo Hills posing threat to forest staff. A State forest department official informed that the GNLA militants were operating from deep inside Durama hill range making forest staff apprehensive given the fact that militants had abducted forest officials in the past. The official did not rule out the possibility of militants operating even from Balpakram National Park located in South Garo Hills District, as the location of the park which is close to Bangladesh border, is advantageous to the militants.

Earlier, another militant group Achik National Volunteer Council (ANVC) too had been operating from inside the Park.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wind

Abingdonboy said:


> Guys simple question- when will the GoI bring the Moaist insurgency under control? India has extensive and successful expericene in fighting terrorism and insurgency all over India- Khalistan, NE (Manipur, Sikkim etc) and J&K all success. It is clearly not just a mimoitay solution that is needed but economic to attack the root cause of the insurgency. It seems GoI is only just waking up to the grave danger poised by the Maoists and is allocating resources accordingly. I'd say with the economic growth of India and the "trickle down" effect and other proactive policies by GoI are likely to seriously combat Moaists by ~2020-5. I doubt all will be neutralised but the majority- there are always going to be a few "hardcore" nut cases.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting that the majority of replies on this thread are by Pakistani members- attack is the best form of defence??



Andhra Pradesh is the Only state that handled the Grave threat well, with their special unit Grey Hounds


----------



## 53fd

*Terror plot foiled in Ambala, Punjab, India:*

Ambala (Punjab), Oct 13 (PTI) A suspected terror plot has been foiled with the recovery of over 5-kg explosives and detonators from a car parked outside Cantt railway station of the city, police said.

The explosives have been sent for forensic test and a team of National Security Guard (NSG) from Delhi was rushed to the spot, police said.

After a tip-off, a joint police team found the explosives from a car parked out side the railway station last night. PTI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

*Contractor shot dead:*

Gumla (Jharkhand), Oct 12 TI: A contractor was shot dead today by the ultra People&#8217;s Liberation Force of India (PLFI) near Oriatoli under Basia police station in Gumla district.

The 40-year-old contractor, Gajendra Sahu was returning home to Baniachor Toli on a two-wheeler from the weekly market when he was shot dead, police sources said.


----------



## 53fd

*Bomb in India's Assam wounds two:*

At least two people were wounded tonight by a bomb in the northeast Indian state of Assam, police said.

The blast took place in Lakhimpur district, about 320 km east of Assam's main city Guwahati. The bomb was found and picked up by a scrap dealer, who was one of the wounded, a police official said.

Separatists have been fighting the government for decades in Assam and neighbouring regions. No group has claimed responsibility for the blast.


----------



## Tshering22

bilalhaider said:


> *Bomb in India's Assam wounds two:*
> 
> At least two people were wounded tonight by a bomb in the northeast Indian state of Assam, police said.
> 
> The blast took place in Lakhimpur district, about 320 km east of Assam's main city Guwahati. The bomb was found and picked up by a scrap dealer, who was one of the wounded, a police official said.
> 
> Separatists have been fighting the government for decades in Assam and neighbouring regions. No group has claimed responsibility for the blast.



This my friend is the real face of ULFA and Maoists. This is the same ULFA that claims to be "fighting for Assam" in the false name of Lachit Borphukan (the hero who creamed the Mughals flat during the era of Ahom Kingdom).


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists claim responsibility of killing Odisha MLA:*

About three weeks after the murder of Jagabandhu Majhi, the Biju Janata Dal (BJD) Member of Legislative Assembly (MLA) representing Umerkote assembly constituency and his Personal Security Officer (PSO) Prasanta Kumar Patra at Gonahatapadar village under Raighar Police Station in Nabarangpur District on September 24, the Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) cadres of Mainpur division of Chhattisgarh claimed that they killed Majhi as he was extorting and getting many people killed in their name, reports India Express. The claim was made on October 13 through The Samaj, a local newspaper. &#8220;We are aware of how he killed Laxman Nagesh, school teacher Ghanashyam Ganda, Banamali Ganda, Parbati Ganda, Basanti Ganda and others. He was also involved in infant sacrifice and blamed us for the murders,&#8221; the Maoists told The Samaj. The Maoists also alleged that Majhi collected milloins of rupees claiming proximity to them. &#8220;We had warned him several times not to use our name, but he did not amend his ways. So we had no other option than to kill him,&#8221; said the Maoist leaders.


----------



## 53fd

*Policeman shot at and injured in Jammu and Kashmir:*

Militants shot at and injured a Policeman in the Hazratbal area of Srinagar on October 15, reports Daily Excelsior. The Policeman was on security duty in Tailbal bus station in Hazratbal. 

Separately, Security Forces (SF) recovered a consignment of ammunition and explosives from Khanetar Top in Poonch District. Recoveries made from the hideout included 240 AK rounds, five AK magazines, two RPG rocket shells, one rocket booster, two hand grenades, one Chinese grenade, one UBGL grenade, one wireless antenna, one battery wireless set, one pithoo bag and three Nokia mobile telephone chargers.


Update:

*Constable, wounded in militant attack, dies:*

Srinagar, Oct 15 (PTI) A policeman, who was critically wounded in a militant attack, succumbed to injuries today, officials said.

Constable Sajjad Ahmad of the Indian Reserve Police was shot at and injured by suspected militants while he was on duty at Hazratbal bus stand yesterday.

Ahmad, who received injuries in his head, was admitted to nearby Soura Medical Institute in a critical condition. No militant outfit has so far claimed responsibility for the attack.

A wreath laying ceremony was held at the Police Control Room to honour the slain cop.

Top officers, including Director General of Police Kuldeep Khoda, paid tributes to Ahmad. PTI

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 53fd

*Janata Dal (U) leader shot dead by Maoists in Bihar:*

The Hindu reports that armed cadres of the Communist party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) shot dead former Samata Party District president and Janata Dal-United (JD-U) leader, Santan Singh (65) at Barem village under Nabinagar block of Aurangabad District on October 13. Village sources said as Singh was returning to his house around 11pm [local time] when around 20-25 armed Maoists intercepted him and forcibly took him away to a place named Sone Nad in the village itself and then shot him from point blank range.

Further, four traders of Giridih were abducted by suspected Maoists in Nawada District, reports IBN Live. Karu Shaw, Hira Shaw, Meghan Shaw and Ajay Choudhary had gone to Kauakol in Nawada District when the Maoists abducted them.

In another incident, armed Maoists burned a JCB machine of private road-construction company at Jardeji village in Gaya District on October 14. Over 25 armed Maoists raided the office of Magadh Construction Private Ltd engaged in construction of roads and burnt the machine, sources said. They later managed to flee.

---------- Post added at 09:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 PM ----------

*SFs and Maoists exchange fire in Maharashtra:*

A gun battle broke out between the Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) cadres and Security Forces (SFs) near Bandugaon forest under Salekasa tehsil (revenue unit) in Gondia District in the morning of October 14, reports Hindustan Times. The encounter occurred around 8.00 am [local time] when troopers of the C-60, who were patrolling in Bandugaon forest, were suddenly attacked by the hiding Maoists. It is said that armed Maoist cadres, numbering around 50-60 of three dalams (squads) of the region, including Salekasa dalam were involved in the encounter. "No one on the Police side was injured in the encounter," informed Chandrashekhar Meena, the District Police Superintendent. Meena claimed that at least half a dozen Naxalites were injured in the encounter. "Maoists might have carried away their bodies," said Meena, adding that huge arms, ammunition, and few sets of walkie-talkies were seized from the site.

Meanwhile, the State Government has asked Director General of Police (DGP) K Subramaniam whether the Andhra Pradesh model of tackling Naxal [Left wing Extremism] menace could be adopted in the State, reports IBN Live. A presentation on the Naxal problem was made by the State Home Department before Chief Minister Prithviraj Chavan in which the Andhra model of identifying targets, while tackling the menace was discussed, sources in the Home Department said. At present, four Central reserve Police Force (CRPF), one Combat Battalion for Resolute Action (CoBRA) and one C-60 commando battalion, have been posted along with 3,000 District Police Force in the Naxal infested areas of the State,.

---------- Post added at 09:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:11 PM ----------

*Maoists and SFs exchange fire in Odisha:*

An exchange of fire between the Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) cadres and the Security Forces (SFs) took place in the wee hours of October 12 near Jamgaon village in Puintala tehsil (revenue unit) in Bolangir District, reports IBN Live. In the wake of the incident, Inspector General of Police (IG, Operation) Y B Khurania, (IG, Northern Range) R P Koche, the Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) Commandant and the Bargarh Superintendent of Police (SP) held a meeting with Bolangir SP Awinish Kumar on October 13 and reviewed the law and order situation in the District. Later, they toured Maoist-infested pockets in Khaparakhol block (administrative division) in the District.

---------- Post added at 09:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:11 PM ----------

*Militants set ablaze huts in Assam:*

Hills Tiger Force (HTF) militants set ablaze eight huts in a Dimasa village of Chota Langren located 10 kilometers from Haflong in Dima Hasao District, reports The Telegraph. HTF also took responsibility for the killing of Dima Halim Daogah (DHD-James) leader James Dimasa on October 13 in Haflong. Lunneh Kuki, information and publicity secretary of HTF, said, &#8220;We, the Hills Tiger Force, have shot James Dimasa and burnt one Dimasa village to protest against the move of the government to sign a peace pact with the DHD outfits in the name of peace in NC Hills.&#8221; According to the Dima Hasao Additional Superintendent of Police (Headquarters), S.S. Panesar, nobody was injured in the attack, as the militants had not targeted the villagers. Further, a Police official said, &#8220;We think the outfit has cadres hailing from neighbouring Nagaland and Manipur&#8221;.

Meanwhile, Jadhike Naishe Hasom (JNH), the apex body of the Dimasas in Dima Hasao, has called a 5am-to-5pm bandh (shut down strike) on October 15 in protest against the incidence.

A Mini Primary Health Centre (MPHC) closed recently following an Extortion demand of INR 200,000 by National Democratic Front of Bodoland (NDFB) at Rowta in Udalguri District, reports The Sentinel.

Security Forces (SFs) on October 14 recovered an Improvised explosive device (IED) weighing around 4 kilograms at Kukurkata in Goalpara District along the Assam-Meghalaya border, reports The Telegraph. Police suspect that the explosives were meant for the Garo hills-based Garo National Liberation Army (GNLA) militants. SFs further arrested a GNLA linkman identified as Pulnam Sangma, who was carrying the consignment.

SFs arrested two suspected United Liberation Front of Asom (ULFA) militants, identified as Satyajit Buragohain alias Tutu (30) and Loharjyoti Hazarika (25), from Nao Mechaki area under Kakopathar Police Station of Tinsukia District on October 13, reports The Sentinel. One 7.65mm Pistol, One 9mm Pistol, live rounds, one mobile phone with two SIMs and one Bajaj Pulsar motorcycle were recovered from their possession

The Anti-Talks Faction of ULFA (ULFA-ATF) demanded an explanation from Pro-Talks Faction of ULFA (ULFA-PTF) &#8216;chairman&#8217; Arabinda Rajkhowa regarding his recent commitment to ailing singer Bhupen Hazarika in Mumbai that a &#8220;pact&#8221; on the vexed Assam issue would be signed with the Centre by next year, reports The Telegraph. ULFA-ATF &#8216;central publicity chief &#8216;Arunodoi Dohotia said, &#8220;After so many pacts involving the Northeast and Jammu and Kashmir turning out to be worth naught in the past, ULFA does not believe in any more treaties. Neither can independence be any kind of a pact. It is not for a pact or treaty that ULFA has waged a rebellion for the last 32 years, during which over 13,000 people laid down their lives.&#8221; Further Dohotia said, &#8220;It appears that Rajkhowa, who is on bail, is adopting an initiative towards a compromise and ULFA is not party to it. After so many sacrifices, ULFA cannot afford to let down people&#8217;s expectations, The All Assam Students Union (AASU) and the Assam Jatiyatabadi Yuva Chatra Parishad (AJYCP) have been fighting for the state&#8217;s problems from a time when ULFA was not born and now an individual, Akhil Gogoi, is taking over the reins to fight for the cause of the state. But they have always been taking up their demands with the Centre. ULFA was not born to take up Assam&#8217;s issues with the Indian government. A pact with the Centre will defeat the very purpose of raising the outfit which we will never approve of.&#8221;

The Central Government has refused general amnesty to top militant leaders belonging to the Dima Halim Daogah (DHD) and asked the both DHD-Jewel and DHD-Nunisa factions to sort out differences. Both factions of the outfit held back-to-back negotiations with the central government for the first time. Dilip Nunisa and his team held talks on October 13 while Niranjan Hojai and Jewel Gorlosa spoke to the Union Home Ministry officials on October 14. DHD-Nunisa is unsatisfied with the progress of the talks. Dilip Nunisa said, &#8220;We are not happy.&#8221; Although DHD-Nunisa has scaled down its demand for a separate state, it is seeking the transfer of some 90-odd villages in Karbi Anglong and Nagaon Districts to be transferred to the Dima Hasao area. The Centre, however, refused to concede to the demand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lem34

Bilalbhai do you think that eventually this will lead to india spawning more independant states after all it is very well established that tyranny and force can only delay the inevitable not stop it


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Aryan_B said:


> Bilalbhai do you think that eventually this will lead to india spawning more independant states after all it is very well established that tyranny and force can only delay the inevitable not stop it



Maoism is a communist movement not separatist movement but i thinkyou already knew it .

You guys need to pin your hopes on someone else to help you avenge '71 with india .


----------



## lem34

nick_indian said:


> Maoism is a communist movement not separatist movement but i thinkyou already knew it .
> 
> You guys need to pin your hopes on someone else to help you avenge '71 with india .



you going off topic mate. Yes but you cant force people to live with you and call themselves incredible when things really arnt that incredible

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

*Couple killed by suspected Maoists in Jharkhand:*

Latehar (Jharkhand), Oct 15 (PTI) Suspected Maoists have killed a couple in Latehar distirct, the police said today.

The man and his wife were dragged out from their house at Balumath and taken to a distance before the suspected rebels slit their throats with a sharp weapon, the police said.

The man was a ward member under Balumath police station. There was no note left near the bodies as often done by the activists of the CPI (Maoist) to claim responsibility. The police were investigating into the incident.PTI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LiberalAtheist

l i've gone through 5 pages of this thread and most of the posts about maoist attacks are by Pakistani trolls


----------



## 53fd

*Maoist kill civilian in Maharashtra:*

The Hindu reports that the Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) cadres killed an abducted farmer of Tadgaon in Bhamragad of Gadchiroli District on October 14, suspecting him to be a Police informer. &#8220;Pandu Bodka Kowase, 38, was abducted on October 12,&#8221; Superintendent of Police Viresh Prabhu said. Around 10-12 Maoists barged into his house and took him away and later killed him. The dead body was recovered from the Tadgaon-Dudepalli road, the Police said.

Meanwhile, Maharashtra Government is planning to acquire an additional helicopter for air-lifting operations in the Naxal [Left Wing Extremism]-dominated areas of the State, reports IBN Live. State Home Minister R R Patil said that currently the State had only one, hired helicopter for this purpose. "We plan to get one more, to be used for shifting those who sustain injuries (in anti-Naxal operations) for medical treatment," he said. However, he added, he was not sure if the Centre would provide additional funds to procure a chopper. Patil claimed that naxalism had been curbed in Nanded, Chandrapur and Yavatmal Districts. "It is (alive) only in Gadchiroli and Gondia (Districts)," he said.

---------- Post added at 01:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:41 AM ----------

*Arms recovered from a village in Ambala-Chandigarh road:*

Daily Excelsior reports that, three days after seizing five kilogram of RDX that were suspected to have been meant for terror acts in Delhi, the special task force of Haryana Police on October 15 recovered a huge quantity of weapons from a vehicle near a village on Ambala-Chandigarh road. Police recovered one .9 mm carbine, four .9 mm pistols, two country-made pistols of 315 bore, two magazines, nine cartridges of 315 bore pistols and 50 cartridges of .9 mm pistols. A team led by Sub Inspector Rajbir Singh arrested five persons identified as Mukesh, Ramphal, Sultan, Rajender and Dharmender, who belonged to Jind and Jhajjar Districts of Haryana, in connection with the weapons. 

Meanwhile, investigating agencies have gathered some important clues from video footage obtained from CCTV of a toll plaza in connection with the seizure of a car bomb at Ambala railway station in Haryana on October 12. Sources said going by the video footage, the militants appeared to be hailing from Jammu and Kashmir. However, it was not possible to make their perfect pictures in view of shaky video footage of the CCTV as they were behind front wind screen of the car.

Further, holding that the recent seizure of RDX in Ambala, which could have unleashed havoc in New Delhi, was just "the tip of the iceberg", defence minister A K Antony on October 15 urged people to remain vigilant to thwart the nefarious designs of terrorists, reports Time of India."The Ambala incident is just the tip of iceberg. The present situation is very sensitive and delicate, and we have to be alert 24x7 along both the land borders and coastlines," said Antony. The minister urged the armed forces to maintain a strong vigil along the borders as the country was living in "a sensitive and dangerous" neighbourhood. As per intelligence reports here, there are still 34 "active" and eight "holding" terror-training camps operational across the border, which have India in their cross-hairs.


----------



## 53fd

*Militants kill one civilian in Assam:*

Unidentified militants shot dead one Kairat Ali, owner of a motorcycle garage located at JD Road in Kokrajhar town, on October 17, reports The Sentinel.

Security Forces (SFs) recovered an Improvised Explosive Device (IED) weighing 3kilograms in a shoe shop at Gaspara under Dhubri Police Station in Dhubri District, reports The Sentinel. SFs arrested two Muslim United Liberation Tigers of Assam (MULTA) militants, Identified as Mughal Hussain Pramanik and Shahzahan Ali.

SFs arrested two militants of Rabha Viper Army (RVA) from their hideout at Bardamal under Agiah Police Station Goalpara District, reports Zee News. A 12 mm revolver with ammunition and a pistol, three mobile sets with SIM cards and a motorcycle without a number plate were seized from the militants.

The Times of India reports that Hill Tiger Force (HTF) militants set ablaze 3 houses in Jiri Village in Dima Hasao District on October 16. As reported earlier, the HTF militants had also set ablaze 16 houses in Gaijon village in the same District on the same day. Deputy Inspector General of Police (DIG-south Assam range) Vinod Kumar said, "The miscreants involved in the incidents are from outside the Dima Hasao District. They have infiltrated from neighboring states or districts to vitiate the situation here. The area has been peaceful so far after the surrender of major militant groups over the years". Meanwhile, The Autonomous State Demand Committee (ASDC), Zeliangrong Students' Union (ZSU) and Jeme Council have condemned recent incidents of killing and arson.

The Shillong Times reports that reacting to confessional statements made by the four Maoists arrested by Assam Police over the weekend, Assam Chief Minister Tarun Gogoi on October 17said, &#8220;It is a fact that the Maoists are there in Assam and trying their best to set up strongholds. There are people, including various over-ground groups, who are supporting the Maoists. The whole idea is to destabilise the State.&#8221; Gogoi said the Government was aware of the Maoists&#8217; plans to strike terror and penetrate deep into the State.

---------- Post added at 08:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:45 PM ----------

*Maoists kill TPC cadre in Bihar:*

The Times of India reports that dozens of heavily armed cadres of the Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) killed a person, identified as Santosh Yadav, at Bagodar village under the Kothi Police Station in Gaya District on October 16. Santosh is said to be a cadre of the Tritiya Prastuti Committee (TPC), a breakaway faction of the CPI-Maoist, which is active in the Sherghati sub-division of Gaya District. On that day the Maoists raided his house, dragged out the inmates, looted valuables, including food-grains and other household items, and set the house on fire. While retreating, the Maoists abducted Santosh and subsequently killed him. The body was dumped on the Jharkhand side of the inter-state border. Sherghati Sub-Divisional Police Officer (SDPO), Mahindra Prasad, said Santosh&#8217;s body had been sent for post-mortem examination.

---------- Post added at 08:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:48 PM ----------

*Maoists kill civilian in Jharkhand:*

IBN Live reports that cadres of the Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) killed a person accusing him of being a &#8216;Police informer&#8217; and disposed of the body at the adjacent Karampada in West Singhbhum District. Jharkhand Police on October 16 recovered the body near a railway cabin, about 150 kilometers from Rourkela. Chaibasa Superintendent of Police Arun Kumar Singh said they are verifying the identity of the deceased. He is thought to be Suresh, a native of Karampada in West Singhbhum who had settled at Bondamunda near Rourkela in Odisha.

Further, that three Maoist cadres were arrested and arms and ammunition recovered during a three-day &#8216;Operation Thunder' against Maoists in Garhwa District by the Jharkhand and Chhattisgarh Security Forces (SF&#8217;s), reports The Hindu. The Maoists were identified as Malluh Korva, Babita Devi and Milan Killah. &#8220;There was no encounter during the operation,&#8221; Garhwa Superintendent of Police (SP), Michael Raj and Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) Commandant, R. K. Dagar told a news conference in Garhwa. A total of 6 kilograms of potassium nitrate and ammonium nitrate, three hand-grenades, 54 detonators, a gun, 126 cartridges, 625 rucksacks, 24 blankets, 17 gas cylinders, 10-metre wire and a trunk full of tracksuits and Maoist literature were recovered from the three rooms located in the forest.

In another incident, Maoist &#8216;commander&#8217;, Kundan Pahan's girl-friend and the &#8216;second-in-command&#8217; of the Maoist squad was arrested from Pithoria in Kanke tehsil ( revenue unit) of Ranchi District and a pistol and four bullets were seized from her, reports The Times of India. The arrest of Sushila alias Anju alias Kulwati alias Kulai Munda is considered crucial in recent times as it will unfold the mystery behind the loot of INR 55 million on May 21, 2008 from NH-33 under Tamar Police Station of Ranchi District and the killing of special branch inspector, Francis Induwar in 2009.Sushila was actively associated with CPI-Maoist for the past six years and was heading Bundu-Chandil sub-zone committee. She was looking after the four area committees in Ranchi, Saraikela and Khunti Districts and had reportedly confessed that she had participated in the loot of INR 55 million and the abduction and killing of Induwar.

Separately, Ranchi Police arrested three cadres of Peoples Liberation Front of India (PLFI)-a breakaway faction of the CPI-Maoist, identified as Pankaj Yadav, Vikash Yadav and Ram Dayal Yadav at Khelari in Ranchi District and recovered two country-made pistols. During interrogation, Police found that Ram Dayal Yadav was also wanted in the killing of two engineers of proposed Abhijeet Power Plant at Latehar in March 2011. In Khunti, Police busted a PLFI camp at Bakashpur forest at Karra and arrested one John Tilmi and Falendra Badaik at Kamdara. Police recovered country-made rifle, 17 cartridges and other articles from the camp.

Meanwhile, the State Government convinced the Union ministry for rural development to fund construction of around 6,500 kilometers of rural roads especially in Maoist-hit Districts. According to Sudesh Kumar Mahato, the Deputy Chief Minister, the State Government had proposal for construction of connecting roads for around 1,840 villages that don't have all-season roads under Integrated Action Plan (IAP).


----------



## internal

maoist should go to cities and like delhi mumbai where rich people are making fun of poor tribals with all those F1 etc and kill thses guys.and distribute their monies to poor.


----------



## 53fd

*3 Assam Rifles personnel injured in IED blast in Manipur:*

Kanglaonline reports that at least three personnel of 23 Assam Rifles posted at Litan were injured in an Improvised Explosive Device (IED) blast that occurred on October 17 at Sangkai Village under Litan Police Station in Ukhrul District. The injured personnel have been identified as Sudhir (46), W Mayunao (25) and Ashini (20). According to an officer of Assam Rifles, the IED blast took place when the convoy consisting of three vehicles reached Sangkai Village along Ukhrul-Imphal Road as a part of their daily patrol.

Meanwhile, Leishangthem Moirangleima, Pradhan (head of Gram Panchayat, the village level local self-Government institution) of Khurai Khaidem Leikai Gram Panchayat was threatened by some unidentified persons who left a hand grenade at the courtyard of her Khongnangkhong residence in Imphal East District on October 16, reports Sangai Express. The grenade was safely retrieved by Police.

Further, Security Forces (SFs) arrested one People&#8217;s Revolutionary Party of Kangleipak (PREPAK) cadre identified as Phijam Robert alias Tomba (18) from Lamlai Bazar and recovered one live round of .9mm ammunition from his possession reports Kanglaonline. He revealed that he joined the outfit in the month of April through one Pathou and was involved in extortion of money from Government officials, private firms, businessmen, etc.

Also, SFs arrested one Kanglei Yawol Kanna Lup (KYKL) militant identified as Laishram Noren Singh (34) from Thinunggai.

Separately, The Sentinel reports that the Chief Minister Okram Ibobi on October 17 made an appeal to the Kuki and the Naga leaders who had imposed economic blockade in Manipur to call off the blockade on humanitarian grounds even as the blockade entered the 78th day. He said that the Government is giving serious thought over the issues and will concede to the reasonable demands.

---------- Post added at 08:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:55 PM ----------

*2 civilians killed in separate incidents in Assam:*

On October 16, suspected Hill Tiger Force (HTF) militants killed a civilian, identified as Thaisiring Daolagupu (90), and injured three other persons including two women when they attacked Gaijen village under Haflong Police Station in Dima Hasao District, reports The Telegraph. The HTF militants also set ablaze 16 houses in the village. Further Police investigation has revealed the involvement of few villagers belonging to Misidui village, a Dima Hasao police source in this regard said, &#8220;We arrested six Misidui youths, who during interrogation confessed to their involvement in the attack. The six youths said the Hills Tiger Force cadres had been taking shelter in the area. They, accompanied by a section of villagers, carried out the attack.&#8221; A source in the Dima Hasao administration said that in addition to the existing 17 companies of Security Forces (SFs), another four companies of troops would reach the district this evening. In addition, SFs on October 15 arrested two persons identified as David Jate and Kanan Thik, in connection with torching of eight houses of Choto Longren village on October 14, reports The Times of India. Meanwhile Dima Hasao Bandh (General Shutdown) called by various Dimasa organization against the killing of James Dimasa, alias Pronit Haflongbar (31) of Dima Halim Daogah -James on October 13 and torching of eight houses belonging to Dimasas on October 14 was peaceful but severely affected normal life in the District.

Separately, unidentified militants shot dead a small tea grower, Kamakhya Hazarika at his own residence at Bismile Betmola under Chabua Police station in Dibrugarh District on October 14, reports The Sentinel.

Suspected militants belonging to the Anti-Talks Faction of United Liberation Front of Asom (ULFA-ATF) on October 15 abducted a small tea grower, Dhruba Duwania in Tinsukia District, reports The Telegraph. Duwani had earlier received an extortion note of INR 500,000from the ULFA-ATF.

SFs recovered explosives, including 10kilograms of Research Department Explosive (RDX), 44 detonators, 200gm of gunpowder, 14 meters of safety fuse wire and other explosive powders, near a railway track between Chariduar and Bhalukpung in Sonitpur District.

SFs on October 16 arrested two Muslim United Liberation Tigers of Assam (MULTA) militants identified as, Sofiur Rahman and Lal Mian from Dhubri District. A revolver, ammunition and mobile phone sets were recovered from them.

SFs on October 15 arrested four militants belonging to Karbi National Protection Force (KNPF) identified as Mongal SingTokbi, &#8216;vice president&#8217; of KNPF, Sankar Engleng, Sikandar Rongpi and Mukhim Rongp at Diphu in Karbi Anglong District, reports Nagaland Post. Officer-in- Charge (OC) Diphu Police Station, Naba Kumar Barua said that the arrested cadres were member of a recently formed outfit Karbi National Protection Force, which came into existence in the middle part of 2011, supposedly a splinter group of Karbi Peoples Liberation Tiger (KPLT). The arrested militants were allegedly involved in kidnapping cases in Guwahati and Dimapur and extortion in Karbi Anglong.

Pro-Talks Faction of ULFA (ULFA-PTF) has deposited its weapons ahead of the peace negotiations scheduled for October 25, reports The Times of India. However, the faction has deposited just 57 assorted weapons, a number believed to be far smaller than the outfit's actual arsenal. Chief Minister Tarun Gogoi in this regard said said, "Initially, there was some objection from ULFA leaders to depositing the weapons, but the government has convinced them to do so. It is a uniform policy followed with all outfits that before talks start they should deposit their weapons, stay in designated camps and not resort to any extortion." Gogoi said the first round of talks between ULFA and the Centre, since the tripartite ceasefire agreement was signed last month, will be held in New Delhi on October 25. A memorandum of settlement would also be signed with the United People's Democratic Solidarity (UPDS), another militant outfit of the state, on October 24 in New Delhi.

Giving details of the deposit of weapons with the Centre, State Home Secretary G D Tripathi said, "They have so far deposited 57 weapons but they might still have some weapons with them. We will be getting the rest of the arms as well." Tripathi further said, "They are under a double-lock safe custody, with keys to one lock with the local police officer and the other with the ULFA leader. Very soon, we will be shifting these weapons to the camps where the ULFA cadres will be staying while the peace talks proceed." On the issue of designated ceasefire camps home secretary Tripathi said, "There will be nine such camps in the state and the camp at Goalpara is ready to be handed over to the cadres. When the cadres of that area move into the camp, we can shift the deposited weapons there." The home secretary said that the ULFA-PTF cadres would have to stay in designated camps, which they want to be named as Assam Naba Nirman Kendra. The home secretary said the Rajkhowa faction has also submitted a list of the cadres of the ULFA-PTF who number 297.

Separately, Publicity in-charge of the ULFA-ATF, Arunodoi Dohotiya said that if the ULFA &#8216;chairman&#8217; Arabinda Rajkhowa signs any accord with the Government of India by going against the principles of the outfit, they would not accept the same, reports The Assam Tribune.

---------- Post added at 08:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:56 PM ----------

*GNLA militants kill one Policeman in Meghalaya:*

The Shillong Times reports that the Garo National Liberation Army (GNLA) militants abducted three Policemen, identified as William Maiong, Sambu Dalu and Naik Grejilstone Momin, and later shot dead one of them, William Maiong, on October 15 in Tura in West Garo Hills District. The three Policemen were part of an armed section manning a bank at Gambegre development block. This is the first incident of Policemen being abducted by militants in the history of the State. As many as fifteen well-armed GNLA militants, allegedly led by &#8216;southern commander&#8217; Baichung Momin accosted the three Policemen during their fishing trip that was arranged by a villager from Jongbugre village, 3 Kilometres from Gambegre. William Maiong was killed when tried to escape. His body was recovered on October 16. He had sustained six bullet injuries on his body and Police recovered three empty shells of AK rifle and .9mm pistol rounds next to the body. The militants then let off the two other Policemen who could barely walk due to the torture by the militants.

---------- Post added at 08:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:57 PM ----------

*Grenade hurled at Policemen in Jammu and Kashmir:*

Police said that militants hurled a grenade on a Police party at Sanat Nagar Chowk in Srinagar in the evening of October 16, reports Daily Excelsior. The grenade missed the intended target and exploded on the road without causing any damage. 

Separately, Security Forces in Srinagar recovered huge quantity of material used for making Improvised Explosive Devices (IEDs). The recoveries which included 25 kilograms of gelatin, 100 meter cortex and 137 detonators were made from the house of one Abdul Rashid Bhatt in Zewan area of Pantha Chowk. . 

Meanwhile, Police arrested the Lashkar-e-Toiba (LeT) militant who killed a Police constable in Hazratbal area of Srinagar on October 14. The arrestee identified as Muzaffar Ahmad Mir revealed that he had acted on the behest of the LeT &#8216;operational commander&#8217; Furqan based in Pakistan occupied Kashmir (***) who had directed him to kill Policeman in and around Hazratbal in order to unnerve the Jammu and Kashmir Police, who are on the forefront of fighting militancy in the State and have killed the top &#8216;commanders&#8217; of LeT in recent months. He also revealed that Furqan directed him to choose Policemen who are without arms in busy markets. "He also revealed that the pistol was delivered to him by LeT militant operating from Sopore Muza Molvi. Muzaffar Mir is also a close associate of slain LeT &#8216;commander&#8217; Abdul Rehman", Police said. The report said that Hizb-ul-Mujahideen (HM) and Jaish-e-Mohammad (JeM) militants were responsible for the killing of Policemen in the past.


----------



## 53fd

*4 grenades recovered from canal in Ahmedabad, Gujarat:*

Four hand grenades, two of them live, were recovered from an irrigation canal in the Naroda area on the outskirts of Ahmedabad in Gujarat, The Hindu reported. On October 16, a dead hand grenade was recovered from the canal by the State Reserve Police. Following this three more grenades were recovered on October 17. The bomb disposal squad defused the live grenades and sent the remnants to the forensic science laboratory. The Police said they were of &#8220;very high intensity,&#8221; capable of causing immense damage. Such grenades were used only by the defence forces or terror groups. The Police are making further investigations.

---------- Post added at 09:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:00 PM ----------

*Intelligence reports hint at attempts to revive militancy in Punjab:*

Recent intelligence reports cautioned the Punjab Government about renewed efforts by the Pakistani spy agency, Inter services Intelligence (ISI), and Pakistan-based militant outfits, including Babbar Khalsa International (BKI), to send consignment of arms, explosives, fake currency and drugs for spreading terror-incidents and drug menace in the state and disrupting its economy, The Times of India reported. Just a couple of days after the massive RDX haul from a car parked at Ambala railway station, apparently on its way to New Delhi, top sources in the Delhi Police said that they had "confirmed inputs" that Khalistani militant Jagtar Singh Tara and his terror module present in Delhi had carried out a survey at least two lower courts - Patiala House and the Karkardooma complex.

Meanwhile, holding that the recent seizure of RDX in Ambala, which could have unleashed havoc in New Delhi, was just "the tip of the iceberg", Defence Minister A K Antony on October 15 urged people to remain vigilant to thwart the nefarious designs of terrorists. "The Ambala incident is just the tip of iceberg. The present situation is very sensitive and delicate, and we have to be alert 24x7 along both the land borders and coastlines," Antony said. Asked if the Government would ask Pakistan to take action against the various anti-Indian terror elements operating on its soil, the Minister said, "It's (Ambala) a very serious incident and we are inquiring about it. Very soon, the reports will come and then we will take action."


----------



## rcrmj

good luck to those true freedom fighters``RIP to those killed by the evil government


----------



## 53fd

*Businessman killed in Assam:*

Anti-Talks Faction of United Liberation Front of Asom (ULFA-ATF) militants on October 10 killed a buisinessman, identified Sanjay Basak, and injured his younger brother and looted an unspecified amount of Indian currency along with jewellery in Fatasil Ambari of Guwahati city, reports The Assam Tribune. The revelation was made when Security Forces (SFs) on October 18 arrested a top ULFA-ATF militant, identified as Chandan Kalita, from the Chandmari area of Guwahati. SFs later on October 19 arrested another suspect identified as Safikul Islam from Dhubri.

Meanwhile, SFs recovered a hand grenade from a fuel filling station from Haflong town in Dima Hasao District, reports The Sentinel. Further, apprehending retaliation by the Dimasas, hundreds of Zeme Naga, Hmar and Kuki villagers had fled away from their places and started taking shelter in their relatives&#8217; places in Haflong.

Separately, SFs arrested three persons, including a top militant of the Anti-Talks Faction of National Democratic Front of Bodoland (NDFB-ATF), identified as Kumtha Basumatary, at Sonapur on the outskirts of Guwahati city, reports The Telegraph. The other two arrested were identified as Mangal Basumatary and Amar Wari. SFs recovered a German-made Heckler and Koch G3 assault rifle, 43 rounds of ammunition, a Czech-made 9-mm Luger pistol along with two magazines and INR 8,000.

SFs arrested a United National Liberation Front (UNLF), linkman identified as Animesh Purkasthya, from his rented house in link Road area of Silchar Town.

Meanwhile, Joint Intelligence Committee Chief Ajit Lal said that there was no evidence of linkages between the Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) and the ULFA, but the Left-wing Extremists have already made inroads in the Northeastern region, reports The Shillong Times. Lal said, &#8220;There are no evidence of linkages between the CPI-Maoist and the ULFA, but there are evidence of their linkages with the People&#8217;s Liberation Army (a Manipur-based rebel group) [PLA] and the Upper Assam Leading Committee of CPI (Maoist)&#8221;.


----------



## 53fd

*Bomb blast at minister's residence in Manipur:*

Nagaland Post reports that a low intensity bomb exploded inside the compound of State social welfare minister, N. Loken, at Leimapokpam in Bishnupur District on October 18. According to Police sources, the bomb, a local made, was hurled by unidentified militants. No casualty was reported in the blast. Various militant outfits are demanding siphoning off funds released by the Centre for the scheme sponsored by it to the State social welfare department.

Meanwhile, Security Forces (SFs) arrested two cadres of Vice-Chairman Faction of People&#8217;s Revolutionary Party of Kangleipak (PREPAK-VC), identified as Muhammad Naushad Ali (24) alias Anand alias Angang and Muhammad Firoz Tomba (29), in Khetri Awang Leikai in Thoubal District on October 19.

Separately, the Zeliangrong United Front (ZUF) alleged on October 19 that around 50 cadres of National Socialist Council of Nagaland-Isak-Muivah (NSCN-IM) attacked a hideout of ZUF on October 18 which led to the heavy exchange of fire, reports Sangai Express. &#8220;The blood thirsty Hebron heroes came and attacked the ZUF on Tuesday morning at Nongadang village under Khoupum block, Tamenglong district where a gun battle ensued bet-ween the two groups from around 5 am and lasted till 9am,&#8221; alleged the ZUF. It claimed that around two to three cadres of NSCN-IM were injured in the battle, but there were no casualty on the side of ZUF.

---------- Post added at 07:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:19 PM ----------

*Unidentified Militants kill civilian in Assam:*

Unidentified militants killed a civilian driver while they attempted to snatch away INR 4.7 million from employees of a private company at Kulsipara in Udalguri District on October 18, reports Times of India.

On October 17, Police rescued an abducted youth and arrested two Karbi National Protection Force (KNPF) militants, identified as Sanjib Teli and Grading Mara, in connection with the case from Diphu in Karbi Anglong District. Superintendent of Police (Karbi Anglong) Anurag Agarwala said, "We have rescued one youth from two KNPF militants at Diphu early this morning. The youth was identified as James Sangma of Beltola in Guwahati. He was kidnapped on Sunday [October 16]." He added, "From the statement of the three KNPF leaders, arrested on Saturday [October 15], we came to know the kidnap plan of the rebel group and accordingly laid a trap at Diphu to catch them last night. The kidnappers arrived at Diphu with the youth in the wee hours of Monday [October 17] and were caught by Police."

---------- Post added at 07:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:21 PM ----------

*Maoists and Security Forces exchange fire in West Bengal:*

Within 48 hours of Chief Minister (CM) Mamata Banerjee&#8217;s seven-day ultimatum to the Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) to lay down arms and come to the negotiating table, joint Police Forces and Maoist squads exchanged fire at the Banksole forest in West Midnapore District on October 18, reports The Indian Express. It was an &#8220;intelligence based operation&#8221;. The police seized a .303 rifle, 10 live cartridges, three empty cases, a detonator and Maoist literature and transistors, said Gaurav Sharma, Superintendent of Police (SP), Jhargram.

When asked if there was any mandate from the government to launch such an operation when the Chief Minister had given a seven-day ultimatum to the Maoists, Alok Rajoria, Additional SP (Operations), Jhargram said: &#8220;If there is an armed movement, we have to operate.&#8221; Vivek Sahai, Inspector General, Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) said, &#8220;We have no order to restrict our operations. The operations are on.&#8221;

The confrontation came on a day the CM talked to Government-appointed interlocutors at Writers&#8217; Buildings (State Secretariat) to discuss the peace process with the Maoists. In Kolkata, chief interlocutor Sujato Bhadra said after the discussions with Mamata Banerjee that &#8220;the dialogue process is on and will continue&#8221;. According to sources, during the closed-door meeting, the CM is said to have asked the interlocutors to get a written statement from a Maoist central committee member that during the peace process, there will be no killing in Jungle Mahal and display of armed action.

---------- Post added at 07:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:22 PM ----------

*Four landmines recovered in Odisha:*

The Security Forces recovered four landmines of 25 kilograms each during a combing operation in Godibali Chhaka near Kerubadi under Daringibadi Police limits in Kandhamal District on October 18, reports The Times of India. The Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) were probably planning a major explosion and wanted to plant the landmines in the area, Kandhamal Superintendent of Police J N Pankaj said.

Meanwhile, high alert has been sounded in all 14 Police Station areas in the District following revelations by Jagannath Nayak, a top Maoist that an attack by the Maoists was being planned, reports Hindustan Times.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lem34

what a shame. very sad bilalbhai our indian brothers are having a lot of problems.


----------



## Jango

Bilalhaider having a field day!!!!


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists explode landmine:*

Jamshedpur, Oct 20 (PTI) The CPI(Maoist) exploded a landmine which damaged the glass panes of a security personnel vehicle at Kiriburu hill top in West Singhbhum district bordering Orissa today but none of the occupants of the vehicle were injured in the blast, police sources said.

The rebels trigged the landmine blast and the glass panes of the vehicle cracked under the impact of the blast, Superintendent of Police (West Singhbhum) A K Singh said.

None of the occupants of the vehicle was injured in the blast. The vehicle was on its way to ferry the Cobra jawan, Singh said.

In fact, the incident has taken place in Orissa, the SP claimed. PTI


----------



## 53fd

*6 policemen killed, 4 injured in Maoist attack:*

At least six policemen are feared dead after Maoist insurgents launched an attack in the eastern Indian state of Chhattisgarh, reports say.

Another four were injured when rebels ambushed the police team near Netanar forest in the restive Bastar district.

One journalist who was at the scene told the BBC he saw several bodies. The police are yet to release an official statement.

Rebels say they fight for the rights of tribal people and the rural poor.

The Maoists are active in several eastern and central states. In one of the most deadly attacks in Chhattisgarh last year, they killed 74 policemen in Dantewada district.

"It could have been a trap. The Maoists demolished a forest rest house knowing that the police will come to the spot after the incident," one counter-insurgency officer told the BBC's Salman Ravi.

A government offensive against the rebels - widely referred to as Operation Green Hunt - began in late 2009.

It involves 50,000 troops and is taking place across five states - West Bengal, Jharkhand, Bihar, Orissa and Chhattisgarh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

*Ward member killed by Maoists:*

Bhubaneswar, Oct 20 (PTI) Suspecting him to be a police informer, Maoist stabbed a man to death, while three CRPF jawans escaped unhurt when the rebels exploded a landmine in Orissa's Koraput and Keonjhar districts respectively, police said here today.

Puala Sadaram, a ward member from Bandhugaon block in Naxal-hit Koraput district, was abducted from Sanakamara area yesterday by a group of armed Maoists, they said.

He was found with his throat slit in a forest near Kumaganda village today, police said, adding that the Maoists suspected him to be a police informer.

In another incident in mineral-rich Keonjhar district, three CRPF personnel escaped unhurt in a landmine explosion triggered by Maoists in Kiribur area. However, the vehicle carrying them suffered partial damage in the blast.

The blast took place in Orissa-Jharkhand border area when the vehicle with two jawans and a driver was proceeding from Kiribur to Megadpur mines to pick up other jawans, SP Asish Singh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

*622 policemen & paramilitary personnel died in one year:*

New Delhi, Oct 21 (PTI) Over 600 police and para-military personnel sacrificed their lives in the past one year during operations or attacks on them with CRPF and Uttar Pradesh topping the list of casualties.

A total of 622 personnel from state police and para- military forces like BSF, CRPF and NSG were killed during a period from September 1, 2010 and August 31 this year. CRPF, which is in the forefront of anti-Naxal operations, topped the list of casualities with 114 followed by Uttar Pradesh (112) and and BSF (72).

During September 1, 2009 and August 31 last year, 797 police and para-military personnel lost their lives during operations or attacks on them with CRPF topping the list 191 such cases. Similarly, during 2008 September and August 2009, the police forces lost 841 lives with UP topping the list with 107 cases followed by CRPF (81) and BSF (72).

West Bengal Police lost 24 policemen during the past one year while naxal-affected states of Jharkhand and Chhattisgarh had 36 and 47 casualties respectively.

The figures for other states: Delhi (15), Manipur (14), Maharashtra, Jammu and Kashmir and Tamil Nadu (13 each), Madhya Pradesh and Uttarakhand (12 each), Orissa (11), Assam and Karnataka	(9 each), Andhra Pradesh (6), Gujarat, Kerala, Meghalaya	and Rajasthan (5 each) and Arunachal (4).

Bihar and Nagaland had three each casualties while Sikkim had one. Among the paramilitary forces, the RPF lost 27 personnel during the period followed by ITBP (18), CISF (10), NSG(3) and SSB (2).

A Commemoration day was observed by various police organisations in the national capital. Delhi Police Commissioner B K Gupta took the salute on the occasion. PTI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fd24

I cant see any light at the end of the tunnel Bilal bhai. R.I.P. to all the dead involved in this sad escapade.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

^^^ As long as the economy is growing rapidly and poverty is going down the light will be there even if you can't see it .

This is a war that will be won but gradually by India by reducing poverty and inequality . It will take time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 53fd

*Maoist activities in Odisha:*

Maoists triggered a landmine blast in Kiriburu area in Keonjhar District on October 20, reports Zee News. The blast damaged the glass panes of a vehicle ferrying three troopers of the Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF), including the driver, who were proceeding from Kiriburu to Megadpur mines to pick up Commando Battalion for Resolute Action (CoBRA) troopers, Keonjhar Superintendent of Police (SP) Asish Singh said. However, no one in the vehicle was injured in the blast, the SP added.

In a separate incident, Maoists abducted Krishna Pidika, a supporter of the CMAS of Bandhugaon unit, from a market place in Almonda of Bandhugaon block in the District. A group of armed Maoists and their supporters dragged away Krishna from the market place. Krishna was attached to the cultural wing of the CMAS of Bandhugaon unit and used to sing songs at meetings organised by this group.

In addition, Sanjib Jhankar, sarpanch (head) of Meghapal gram panchayat and his associate, identified as Satya Ranjan Bhoi of Hiraloi village, were arrested by the Jujumura Police for allegedly trying to extort money in the name of Maoists in Sambalpur District in the night of October 19, reports The Pioneer. &#8220;We are investing if Jhankar had direct link with the Maoists or he was extorting money in their name as panicked people prefer to pay to such persons out of fear,&#8221; said a Police Official.

---------- Post added at 02:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:00 AM ----------

*74 people abducted by Tripura militants in 2011:*

A Police report said that 74 people, mostly tribals, were abducted by National Liberation Front of Tripura (NLFT) and All Tripura Tiger Force (ATTF) militants this year in Tripura, as against 114 and 121 people in 2010 and 2009 respectively, reports, The Sentinel.

---------- Post added at 02:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:00 AM ----------

*CRPF recover gelatin sticks in West Bengal:*

Security Forces (SFs) recovered 37 brand new gelatin sticks in Gurishole forest at Kanta Pahari, while patrolling in West Midnapore District on October 20, reports The Telegraph. &#8220;Around 5 am today [October 20], the security forces, with the help of sniffer dogs, found the gelatine sticks under a heap of dried eucalyptus leaves,&#8221; a CRPF officer said.

Meanwhile, a suspected Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) cadre was arrested from near Chief Minister Mamata Banerjee's residence in South Kolkata, reports IBN Live. The alleged Maoist, identified as Prakash Acharya is a resident of Lodha Suli in West Midnapore District. He has five murder and three landmine cases against him. However, Acharya claimed that he had gone to Chief Minister's residence to surrender. The Police sources said that he was being interrogated by the Kolkata Police and Special Task Force (STF).


----------



## 53fd

*Militants abduct two civilians in Assam:*

Shishuram Reang faction of United Democratic Liberation Army (UDLA) on October 20 abducted two civilians, identified as Tarun Kumar Bhattacharjee and SK Sarmah, from a Bairabi-bound (Mizoram) passenger train near Ramnathpur in Hailakandi District, reports The Sentinel. The Security Forces (SFs) later succeeded in rescuing SK Sarmah, the assistant driver of the train from dense forest at Baicherra area in South Hailakandi bordering Mizoram.

United People&#8217;s Democratic Solidarity (UPDS) October 21 said that it would not sign the proposed tri-partite agreement with the Central and Assam Government scheduled for October 24 unless the &#8216;agreed formula&#8217; was ensured, reports The Assam Tribune. In an emailed statement, the UPDS said that the &#8216;formula&#8217; consisted of setting up of a neutral administration of the Karbi Anglong Autonomous Council (KAAC) in the period between the signing of the peace accord and the holding of the next election.

Meanwhile, Assam Chief Minister (CM) Tarun Gogoi on the role of Nationalist Socialist Council of Nagaland (NSCN-IM) in Dima Hasao (NC Hills) said, &#8220;It is a fact that the NSCN-IM has been found to be involved in violence in the border areas of the State. We have been taking up the matter with the Centre so that the militant group desists from such activities&#8221;. On the involvement of United Liberation Front of Asom (ULFA) cadres in the recent spurt in attacks on businessmen in Guwahati city apparently with a motive to loot cash, the CM said that the matter would be taken up with the Pro-talks faction of ULFA (ULFA-PTF) group if the arrested ULFA cadres were found to belong to that faction.


----------



## 53fd

*Maoist fear grips Andhra residents:*

The Deccan Chronicle reports that the fear of the Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) cadres has reportedly gripped residents and officials working in Agency areas of the Andhra Odisha Border (AOB) in the three north coastal Districts of Srikakulam, Vizianagaram and Visakhapatnam of north Andhra Pradesh. Sources from the Visakha Agency revealed that all Maoist activities are currently being held under the leadership of Ganesh alias Birsu alias Prasad, secretary for the east division of the Maoists committee in the AOB. The Deputy Inspector General of Police (DIG), Visakha Range, Soumya Mishra, announced on October 21 that there were plans to induct pilot less aircraft in the Agency as part of the department&#8217;s steps to check the Maoists in the AOB.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lem34

bilalhaider said:


> *Maoist fear grips Andhra residents:*
> 
> The Deccan Chronicle reports that the fear of the Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) cadres has reportedly gripped residents and officials working in Agency areas of the Andhra Odisha Border (AOB) in the three north coastal Districts of Srikakulam, Vizianagaram and Visakhapatnam of north Andhra Pradesh. Sources from the Visakha Agency revealed that all Maoist activities are currently being held under the leadership of Ganesh alias Birsu alias Prasad, secretary for the east division of the Maoists committee in the AOB. The Deputy Inspector General of Police (DIG), Visakha Range, Soumya Mishra, announced on October 21 that there were plans to induct pilot less aircraft in the Agency as part of the department&#8217;s steps to check the Maoists in the AOB.



Its incredible that we dont see this much in western press


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

^^^ Froma maoists insurgency thread , bilal has turned this into an all- insurgency thread . Even news of building collapses and car accidents have been posted here . Oh the desperation .


----------



## 53fd

nick_indian said:


> ^^^ Froma maoists insurgency thread , bilal has turned this into an all- insurgency thread . Even news of building collapses and car accidents have been posted here . Oh the desperation .



The thread is about the Maoist thread; & insurgency. It includes all insurgencies in India. Which car accidents or building collapses have been posted here? There was one incident, which I deleted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

*Armed militants abduct two persons in Mizoram:*

Shillong Times reports that unidentified armed militants abducted two drivers of Indian Railways, identified as P K Bhattacharrya and A K Sharma, near Bairabi Railway station inside North Mizoram on October 20 triggering protests by colleagues who have paralysed functioning of the Railway in Badarpur section in South Assam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

oooooooooooo abducted.. so sad.. 

Wishing them speedy rescue and safety.


----------



## lem34

bilalhaider said:


> *Armed militants abduct two persons in Mizoram:*
> 
> Shillong Times reports that unidentified armed militants abducted two drivers of Indian Railways, identified as P K Bhattacharrya and A K Sharma, near Bairabi Railway station inside North Mizoram on October 20 triggering protests by colleagues who have paralysed functioning of the Railway in Badarpur section in South Assam.



why does western press ignore all this?


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Aryan_B said:


> why does western press ignore all this?



Because these insurgencies start in India and end in India and don't affect outsiders . Unlike some insurgencies in other parts of the world which have worldwide consequences.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 53fd

*Two civilians killed in Jharkhand:*

The Telegraph reports that an elderly tribal man and his son, who went missing from home last week and may have been abducted by the Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) cadres, were found dead in the Maoist-affected forests of Kuchai in Seraikela-Kharsawan District, 80 kilometres from Jamshedpur, on October 23. Sudarshan Samad (60) and Laxman Samad (20) were residents of Richadih village, located about 4 kilometres from where their bodies were recovered. Their throats were slit with some sharp weapon, the Police said, not ruling out Maoist hand in the killings. Seraikela-Kharsawan Superintendent of Police (SP), Abhishek said the father-son duo was last seen by family members on October 18. Kuchai is infamous as a preferred corridor of the CPI-Maoist cadres. Maoist cadres moving between Tamar and Saranda in West Singhbhum use Kuchai as a safe passage. So do those who migrate to the West Singhbhum forest from the Maoist-affected Purulia District in neighbouring West Bengal.

Further, three days after a Dhruv helicopter carrying Border Security Force (BSF) personnel crashed near Ranchi killing all three on board, the CPI-Maoist have claimed to have shot it down, reports India Today. In an SMS sent to the media, undersigned by the head of its South Chhotanagpur zonal committee head, Kundan Pahan, the Maoists have claimed responsibility for the incident. The message read: "Helicopter ko Maowadi Jan Mukti Chapamaar Sena ke veer jawanon ne maar giraya - Kundan Pahan [The helicopter was shot down by the brave soldiers of the People's Liberation Guerrilla Army&#8221;. The PLGA is the armed wing of the CPI- Maoist-and Pahan has been heading it for the last five years.


----------



## 53fd

*Local congress leader killed by KPLT killed in Assam:*

Shillong Times reports that a local Congress leader, identified as Langtuk Killing, was shot dead by suspected Karbi Peoples&#8217; Liberation Tigers (KPLT) militants while three of its linkmen have been arrested in Deutaghat Rongpigaon area in Assam&#8217;s Karbi Anglong District on October 22.

Meanwhile, an IED blast occurred in the Fulertol-Chripul area in Lakhimpur District bordering Manipur and another powerful Improvised Explosive Device (IED) was found from the same place on October 23, reports The Sentinel.

Separately, Security Forces (SFs) arrested one &#8216;army chief&#8217; of Noyon faction of Kangleipak Communist Party (KCP-Noyon) identified as Waikhom Chittaranjan Singh alias Achouba alias Pibarel Mangang, 38, from Hatigaon area in Guwahati on October 22. He disclosed himself to be the &#8216;army chief&#8217; of KCP- Noyon faction and has been operating from Guwahati since the past 3 to 4 months, reports Kanglaonline.

Also, SFs on October 23 arrested a gang of five youths from Lekhapani under Jagun outpost in Jorhat District who were demanding money in the name of ULFA, reports The Telegraph.

Further, giving a fresh impetus to the ongoing peace process, the Government will hold talks with the United Liberation Front of Asom (ULFA) on October 25 with an aim of finding a lasting solution to Assam's three-decade-old insurgency problem, Times of India reports. Top ULFA leaders will discuss with Government representatives various aspects of the group's 'charter of demands' which sought amendment in the Constitution for finding "meaningful" ways to protect the rights and identity of the indigenous people of Assam.

Also, The Sentinel reports that Peoples&#8217; Council for Peace and Development (PCPD) has been formed in Sivasagar with the objectives of providing guidance and direction to ULFA to the possible extent, in convening talks with the Government of India by taking into account the real aspirations of the people, the views and approach, as well as, to make the people aware of the conditions and to make them conscious to form opinions and verdicts in this context.

Separately, Assam Tribune reports that in the face of a fresh standoff with the United People&#8217;s Democratic Solidarity (UPDS), Union Home Minister, P Chidambaram has invited Chief Minister, Tarun Gogoi to join him on October 24 (today) to resolve the deadlock.

Also, the Terror Victim&#8217;s Family Forum, Assam, an umbrella organisation of victims of militancy, on October 23 said they would oppose any move seeking bail for National Democratic Front of Bodoland (NDFB) leader Ranjan Daimary, the prime accused in the October 30, 2008, serial blasts that killed close to 100 people and injured hundreds. The forum, which has nearly 6,000 members, condemned the government&#8217;s move that facilitated the release of ULFA leaders from jail and said a similar move to release Daimary, if made, would be unacceptable.


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists kill Police patil in Maharashtra:*

The Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) cadres killed Ramdas Gawde, a Police patil (principal village official) from Yeragadda village in Aheri tehsil (revenue unit) of Gadchiroli District on October 22, reports Indian Express. After killing Gawde, the Maoists threw his body on the Allapalli-Sironcha highway.


----------



## 53fd

*Maoists blast kills eight cows in Odisha:*

An accidental blast by the Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) cadres killed eight cows inside the remote forest between Ramnabadi and Jirakua villages under Sorada Police Station in Ganjam District on October 21, reports The Hindu. &#8220;Maoists, fearing public dissent, did not the want the news to spread,&#8221; said Deputy Inspector-General of Police, R.K. Sharma. As rumours started spreading, Security Forces visited the area on October 23.

Meanwhile, suspecting presence of Maoists from Jharkhand and Chhattisgarh, combing operations were intensified in Ganjam, Gajapati and Kandhamal Districts, reports IBN Live. We have launched combing operation for the last several days and will continue for some more days, Kandhamal Superintendent of Police J N Pankaj said.


----------



## 53fd

*Hand grenade recovered in Manipur:*

Sangai Express reports that some unidentified persons planted a hand grenade at the Thoubal Wangmataba residence of one L Nandalal on October 23 in Thoubal District. The hand grenade was later neutralised.

---------- Post added at 08:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:13 PM ----------

*Landmine recovered in West Bengal:*

India Booms reports that Security personnel recovered a landmine hidden in a container in Jhargram area in West Midnapore District on October 22. The Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) had given a call for shutdown in West Midnapore, Bankura and Purulia Districts of the State to defy Chief Minister Mamata Banerjee's seven-day deadline to Maoists to lay down arms and join peace talks. The normal life was crippled during the strike, as shops remained closed and vehicles were off road. Banerjee had set a seven-day deadline to the ultras to give up violence and join peace talks on October 15.

Meanwhile, two Maoists allegedly involved in putting up posters against Western Region Development Minister Susanta Hansda, were arrested from their homes at Grithokham village in the District on October 23, reports PTI. The two arrestees identified as Khokan Mahato alias Debang and Biswajit Mahato were also accused in cases of murder, attempt to murder, putting up road blocks and setting ablaze houses.

In another incident at Goaltore, several hand written posters of the Maoists were found by the joint forces demanding release of Maoist prisoners, withdrawal of joint forces and resignation of Trinamool Congress (TMC) Member of Legislative Assembly (MLA) and leaders from Jungle Mahal area, the Police said. According to the posters, the Maoists highlighted that pre-poll promises were not kept by the State Government. Setting two specific demands, the Maoists called for the removal of Joint Forces and also demanded the list of 52 political prisoners to be released, which Mamata Banerjee had announced a few months ago. The Police have removed the posters and patrolling by joint forces has been intensified in the area.

Separately, Union Finance Minister Pranab Mukherjee said a special package for the Maoist-hit areas of West Midnapore had been finalised, reports The Telegraph. &#8220;The chief minister has requested that such funding be extended to two more Jungle Mahal areas (Purulia and Bankura). I will speak to the Union Home Minister (P. Chidambaram) about this,&#8221; he said in Calcutta.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

Bang Galore said:


> 1 killed, 1 hand grenade found, some cows killed, C'mon bilalhaidar, is this the best you can do? --------------



No, actually 2 civilians killed in Jharkhand, local Congress leader killed in Orissa, police cadre killed in Mahrashatra, & explosives found in other Indian states. 

This thread isn't about what country my parents chose, or where I reside or what I am. This is specific to the Maoist threat faced by India in many of its states; & I am only reporting the news.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

bilalhaider said:


> No, actually 2 civilians killed in Jharkhand, local Congress leader killed in Orissa, police cadre killed in Mahrashatra, & explosives found in other Indian states.
> 
> This thread isn't about what country my parents chose, or where I reside or what I am. This is specific to the Maoist threat faced by India in many of its states; & *I am only reporting the news*.




Thank you ! If it weren't for you we wouldn't know about Maoists


----------



## Rafi

bilalhaider said:


> No, actually 2 civilians killed in Jharkhand, local Congress leader killed in Orissa, police cadre killed in Mahrashatra, & explosives found in other Indian states.
> 
> This thread isn't about what country my parents chose, or where I reside or what I am. This is specific to the Maoist threat faced by India in many of its states; & I am only reporting the news.



What a reply Bilal - I commend you.


----------



## Dalai Lama

I was gonna' say what Bang Galore said but hey if it makes the man happy... Why get in his way?


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

bilalhaider said:


> No, actually 2 civilians killed in Jharkhand, local Congress leader killed in Orissa, police cadre killed in Mahrashatra, & explosives found in other Indian states.
> 
> This thread isn't about what country my parents chose, or where I reside or what I am. *This is specific to the Maoist threat faced by India in many of its states; & I am only desperately reporting the news.*



The bold part - corrected .

and yeah you are not only reporting from the maoist insurgency you are reporting about all and any violent incidents that take place in any part of india . 

Just to correct the facts . For eg , you said a local congress leader was killed in Orissa when in reality he was killed in Assam and there are no maoists in Assam .As i suspected you don't even bother to even read the articles you post . That shows your desperation .


----------



## IndoCarib

Butters said:


> I was gonna' say what Bang Galore said but hey if it makes the man happy... Why get in his way?



Yes. Lets keep Bilal busy and happy !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Rafi said:


> What a reply Bilal - I commend you.



Except that he got the local leader part wrong . He was killed in Assam and he said orissa. 

By 'commending' such replies you are encouraging him to be ignorant and forgetful .


----------



## Areesh

I find interesting this zanana behavior of some male Indian members. Interesting indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafi

nick_indian said:


> Except that he got the local leader part wrong . He was killed in Assam and he said orissa.
> 
> By 'commending' such replies you are encouraging him to be ignorant and forgetful .



Why are indians crying about this, when your compatriot has opened a thread about a suicide.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 53fd

nick_indian said:


> The bold part - corrected .
> 
> and yeah you are not only reporting from the maoist insurgency you are reporting about all and any violent incidents that take place in any part of india .
> 
> Just to correct the facts . For eg , you said a local congress leader was killed in Orissa when in reality he was killed in Assam and there are no maoists in Assam .As i suspected you don't even bother to even read the articles you post . That shows your desperation .



The thread is about the Maoists, as well as other insurgents. And btw, I did read the articles. I just typed in the post without reviewing it, which is why I accidentally wrote Orissa. Anyways, I am fully aware of where the Maoist insurgency in India is dominant (who aren't separatists), & where the other insurgents in the seven sister states operate from (who are separatists).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fd24

Rafi said:


> Why are indians crying about this, when your compatriot has opened a thread about a suicide.



Brother Rafi 

I commend Bilal in keeping us informed. Its news and if i want info about whats been going on about Maoists i come on here because Bilal keeps us regularly updated. Im grateful for him doing this. I think its a forum and people shouldn't be so sensitive.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

Bilal, you missed this 


*ISI&#8217;s new plan - arm Maoists*

http://zeenews.**********/news/nation/isi-s-new-plan-arm-maoists_738162.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

HelpSeeker said:


> there is an entire section for "pakistan social issues" its not against forum rule to post "pakistan social issue"....so stop complaining



Yeah so what, cry me a river indian, this thread is about indian insurgencies - deal with it sonny,

---------- Post added at 09:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:59 PM ----------




IndoCarib said:


> Bilal, you missed this
> 
> 
> *ISI&#8217;s new plan - arm Maoists*
> 
> http://zeenews.**********/news/nation/isi-s-new-plan-arm-maoists_738162.html



Wow them intel guys - indians have a real complex about them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avishek

RIP to the cows

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Perceptron

Bang Galore said:


> 1 killed, 1 hand grenade found, some cows killed, C'mon bilalhaidar, is this the best you can do? things must be getting pretty desperate in the country that your parents chose. Methinks that people there would have found these events to be a quantum jump to the old peaceful times; what they wouldn't give to have those times back.


Since all of these are Ctrl-C'ed Ctrl-V'ed from SATP , which many a time even don't give links in their running tickers, the next best thing is to get an RSS feed from SATP to this website, which will show running information on Terrorism and Insurgency across South Asia. An interesting fact to note is the insurgencies and terror fatalities is still lesser than the Karachi ethnic cleansing for Pakistan this year (can get the datasheets from SATP and sum it out). Another interesting fact is that Maoist deaths are on the decrease this year on, which is further going to be handled by Didi and the GoI together in the coming months.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafael

*Dear Indian members,

Kindly stay on topic and try not to kill the messenger. 

Any more off topic posts shall be deleted with infractions handed over.

Cheers! *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Bilal I think people are done with whining. You can continue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

Bilal is doing a great job in informing Pakistanis about the various indian insurgencies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fd24

Areesh said:


> Bilal I think people are done with whining. You can continue.



*Areesh bhai - Bilal is a warrior!!! *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Areesh said:


> I find interesting this zanana behavior of some male Indian members. Interesting indeed.



The desperate behaviour of pakistani members who post more on Indian issues and less on Pakistani issues appears very laundiya chap as well .


----------



## Rafi

HelpSeeker said:


> lol, who is crying...but one wonders how death of cow, discovering a grenade is worth posting for a pakistani when you have daily killings of dozens...i guess we shall start posting them as well
> 
> like this : Balochistan violence: Two gunned down in Quetta &#8211; The Express Tribune



You already do, their are threads for Pakistani violence, just as this is about indian insurgency.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

Perceptron said:


> Since all of these are Ctrl-C'ed Ctrl-V'ed from SATP , which many a time even don't give links in their running tickers, the next best thing is to get an RSS feed from SATP to this website, which will show running information on Terrorism and Insurgency across South Asia. An interesting fact to note is the insurgencies and terror fatalities is still lesser than the Karachi ethnic cleansing for Pakistan this year (can get the datasheets from SATP and sum it out). Another interesting fact is that Maoist deaths are on the decrease this year on, which is further going to be handled by Didi and the GoI together in the coming months.



Karachi's situation is one of ethnic conflicts, not terrorism which India is faced with all over India.


----------



## Rafi

nick_indian said:


> The desperate behaviour of pakistani members who post more on Indian issues and less on Pakistani issues appears very laundiya chap as well .



We all know who is desperate, indians on here day and night obsessed with all things Pakistani complex much ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fd24

nick_indian said:


> The desperate behaviour of pakistani members who post more on Indian issues and less on Pakistani issues appears very laundiya chap as well .



But Nick what about those Indians that LIVE on  - What about these people?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Rafael said:


> *Dear Indian members,
> 
> Kindly stay on topic and try not to kill the messenger.
> 
> Any more off topic posts shall be deleted with infractions handed over.
> 
> Cheers! *



No warning for offtopic posts by Pakistani members Mr. mod ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

nick_indian said:


> The desperate behaviour of pakistani members who post more on Indian issues and less on Pakistani issues appears very laundiya chap as well .


 
If you didn't quit school you might understand the thread is a sticky about Maoist violence in your country. So stop whining over it and get a life. Or even better quit the forum in protest.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

superkaif said:


> *Areesh bhai - Bilal is a warrior!!! *



he is also India separatists and terrorism expert ! Could write a thesis on this topic and get a PhD


----------



## Andross

So many Pakistanis concerned with the threat to India but we can cope on our own it is better you feed yr starving people from the flood and try to provide electricity to the masses.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fd24

Andross said:


> So many Pakistanis concerned with the threat to India but we can cope on our own it is better you feed yr starving people from the flood and try to provide electricity to the masses.



Yes brother i agree we have problems with poverty floods and electricity. It is very sad.
On topic I hope India get on top of this Maoist issues. Please keep us informed Bilal bhai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

nick_indian said:


> Just giving my opinion ,.



Whatever you are doing but stop whining and wasting forum space with pathetic off topic posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Andross

superkaif said:


> Yes brother i agree we have problems with poverty floods and electricity. It is very sad.
> On topic I hope India get on top of this Maoist issues. Please keep us informed Bilal bhai





We will wipe them out soon enough dont worry


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

I can bet none of these so called interested Pakistani members on indian issues would have even bothered to watch the 45 min documentary made by Al-jazeera on the maoist issue that has been posted on this forum . They just post here and read to take delight in how many indians died in terror attacks . All this when their own people die in terror attacks everyday . Sickos !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Perceptron

Rafael said:


> *Dear Indian members,
> 
> Kindly stay on topic and try not to kill the messenger.
> 
> Any more off topic posts shall be deleted with infractions handed over.
> 
> Cheers! *


When i posted a thread on Balochistan about the PA's kill and dump policy and the child killing done by the security personnel in Balochistan, i was told by Irfan Baloch that it had baseless propaganda links all over it, when the source itself was quite authentic, the AHRC. But in this thread i see posts upon posts copy-pasted from SATP without links simply because the poster is lazy/incompetent to post links to those posts.

This i clearly see as a double-standards in this forum. Hence the readers want to know, do you still stick by your views or are you willing to give a level-playing field in this forum ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Perceptron

^^^ Refer the post above done by me. You can't have the cake and eat it too.


----------



## Rafael

Perceptron said:


> ^^^ Refer the post above done by me. You can't have the cake and eat it too.



If you believe that the source of some news/article is not authentic, just report and we shall delete it if found so.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Andross said:


> This is their way of thinking it makes them feel better when they sleep at night



I remember the discussion of that al jazeera maoist video on the forum and there was just one non-indian forum participating in the discussion and that was Chinese-dragon . There was not a single pakistani in the thread that lasted around 10 pages in a Pakistani forum. They just thanked the OP and went away . None of them were interested in the documentary they are only interested in reading about the death tolls .Makes me sick to the stomach . No wonder they find themselves in the mess that they are in .

That thread was posted just around a couple of days ago .


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Rafael said:


> If you believe that the source of some news/article is not authentic, just report and we shall delete it if found so.



Just rollback a few pages and check if he even bothers to provide a link for the news that he posts so that we can check what his source is .This has been going on since ages but no mod has bothered to warn him once about not posting the links.


----------



## Rafael

nick_indian said:


> Who was the one who got personal with the Zanana behavior comment and the quit school comment ? It was a Pak memner , rollback a few pages and check .
> 
> Secondly the title of this thread says 'maoists thread and insurgency' which clearly denotes this thread is just about the maoists problem but all the reports of violence from India are being reported. so don't you think the thread should be renamed as 'Indian insurgencies' or something like that ? The current title is misleading .



I'm talking about post by Bang Galore and Indo Carib. Pakistani members started replying and this thread went completely out of course.

Anyways, further off topic posts shall be deleted with no exception. Period!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

bilalhaider said:


> The thread is about the Maoist threat, as well as the other insurgencies in the country.



That doesn't bear out in the way the title has been framed - 'maoist threat and insurgency' , it clearly sounds like the thread isjust about the maoists insurgency . The thread needs to be renamed but i know as usual nothing will come of it.

---------- Post added at 09:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:34 PM ----------




Rafael said:


> I'm talking about post by Bang Galore and Indo Carib. Pakistani members started replying and this thread went completely out of course.
> 
> Anyways, further off topic posts shall be deleted with no exception. Period!



will you bother to tell the posters here to post the links of the articles as well as change the misleading title of the thread ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Perceptron

Rafael said:


> If you believe that the source of some news/article is not authentic, just report and we shall delete it if found so.


Well then, how long are you willing to go back in this thread ? Trust me, more than 80% of the tickers in SATP do not have any links with them. And a majority of the posts come from them. Of course, we have a collective responsibility not to ignore the Red/NE/Kashmir Insurgencies, but if i wanted a honest figure i can look it up in SATP, instead of here.

The next question put to you is this, will you keep a penalty on the reported posts or will you simply brush it up under the carpet and keep on deleting as we keep on reporting ? A certain degree of transparency will go far in this forum you know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

Perceptron said:


> Well then, how long are you willing to go back in this thread ? Trust me, more than 80% of the tickers in SATP do not have any links with them. And a majority of the posts come from them. Of course, we have a collective responsibility not to ignore the Red/NE/Kashmir Insurgencies, but if i wanted a honest figure i can look it up in SATP, instead of here.
> 
> The next question put to you is this, will you keep a penalty on the reported posts or will you simply brush it up under the carpet and keep on deleting as we keep on reporting ? A certain degree of transparency will go far in this forum you know.



The links of all my news reports are verifiable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Mod I think enough with this question answer session. Please start taking action regarding off topic posts. Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

bilalhaider said:


> The links of all my news reports are verifiable.



Posts the links of the articles if you are confident about them .


----------



## Perceptron

bilalhaider said:


> The links of all my news reports are verifiable.


Then start giving the links to each of these articles one by one starting with post 655.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafael

*Bilal - You need to provide sources for any of the news item you have posted in this thread.

Thread closed for Moderation!*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fd24

*More killed in Maoist violence than in J&K, northeast*

NEW DELHI: Maoist violence continues to dominate internal security concerns in India, with more than double the deaths than those reported from Jammu & Kashmir and northeastern states collectively during 2008-2011.

In what could be a reminder of how potent the Maoists have become in the past four years, the home ministry's latest annual report released on Wednesday revealed that 3,240 persons including civilians and security forces were killed in Naxal violence compared to 1,034 in northeastern states and 496 in Jammu & Kashmir during the same period.

The report, which came a day before the culmination of the Odisha abduction episode which saw state government succumbing to the pressure of Red rebels to save hostages, also said that even the number of violent incidents carried out by Maoists (7,817) was more than the number of terror/insurgent attacks reported in northeastern states (4,258) and Jammu & Kashmir (2,035) together during 2008-11.

Almost all Naxal-infested states witnessed casualties among civilians and security forces during the period with Chhattisgarh and Jharkhand reporting a high number of killings. Bihar, Odisha, West Bengal and Maharashtra are other states which have reported casualties in double digit figures consistently since 2008.

Though 2011 had reported lesser number of incidents and casualties as compared to 2010 and 2009 in Maoist violence, the number still remained high compared to incidents reported in northeast and J&K last year. "The CPI (M) continues to remain the most dominant and violent outfit among the various left wing extremist groups, accounting for more than 90% of total LWE incidents and 95% of resultant killings," the annual report for the year 2011-12 said .

Interestingly, Jammu & Kashmir, which was a hotbed of terrorism for almost 15 years, showed a dramatic decline in not only the number of incidents but also in casualties among security forces and civilians. 

More killed in Maoist violence than in J&K, northeast - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## humza_313

One post off the topic and the thread goes way out of control ........ =P


----------



## RPK

*The Hindu : News / National : Kidnapped Italian released*








Abducted Italian tourist Paolo Bosusco at an undisclosed location in Odisha.

Italian tour operator Bosusco Paolo was released by the Odisha State Organising Committee of the outlawed Communist Party of India(Maoist) in Kandhamal district on Thursday.

Secretary of the State unit of the party Sabyasachi Panda handed over the custody of Mr. Paolo to Dandapani Mohanty, one of the mediators who held talks with the government for the Italian citizen's release, near Raikia in Kandhamal as early as 5 am in the morning.

Speaking to The Hindu, Mr. Mohanty said that a journalist from an Odia television channel was present when Mr. Panda set the Italian national free after 29 days of captivity.

Mr. Mohanty further said that he would hand over the custody of Mr. Paolo to the three State government officials later in the day.

Mr. Paolo was kidnapped by the Maoists from Daringbadi area of Kandhamal district on March 14 along with an Italian tourist, Claudio Colangelo.

The abductors had released Mr. Colangelo on March 25 as a goodwill gesture while demanding that they would release Mr. Paolo only after the Naveen Patnaik government accepted their demands.

The State government had resolved the issue by holding negotiation with the two mediators, B.D. Sharma and Mr. Mohanty. The government had agreed to facilitate the release of five persons for judicial custody, and take steps to fulfill the 12 others demands.

Chief Minister Naveen Patnaik had made several appeals to the Maoists to release Mr. Paolo unharmed.

Mr. Panda had on Wednesday welcomed the government's decision on their demands.

The Maoist leader's wife, Subhashree Das alias Mili Panda was acquitted by a fast track court in an encounter case.


----------



## Abingdonboy

^^^ was sort of looking forward to seeing NSG vracking a few skulls, but I guess sense prevailed. Diplomacy has to be the primary tool for combating this issue.


----------



## Ignited Mind

*Defying Maoists, job seekers flock to army camp
​*
The Maoist prohibitory order has failed to cut ice with Bastar's young tribals, who have turned out in large numbers at an army recruitment centre in Kanker district, some 200 km south of Raipur.
A senior official at state police headquarters said not a very encouraging turnout was expected because the rally was going on in Kanker, one of the worst-affected districts in south Chhattisgarh.
The Chhattisgarh police remained on guard. "We recovered leaflets warning the youth against participating in the rally. But over a period of years our efforts to win the confidence of the tribals have worked and it was noteworthy to find youths responding in good numbers," Kanker district superintendent of police Rahul Bhagat told HT.

The Maoists have strongly opposed the recruitment rally and exhorted the job-seekers from the seven districts of Bastar to boycott the event. They have put up banners and circulated pamphlets to convey their decree.

The six-day schedule of the rally will continue till June 2.

"It was remarkable to find more than 3,000 youth, most of them tribal and from remote areas, reporting for the rally," Colonel Pankaj Sharma, director (recruiting), told HT.

The intake depends on how many soldiers are retiring or the number of units likely to be raised. "Around 300 candidates are needed from Chhattisgarh in every six-month cycle (recruitment rally), based on the recruitable male population of the state (differs from state to state). Depending on where the vacancies exists  infantry, artillery, armoury or the service sector  recruiting is done," Sharma said.

The aspirants said they risked their lives by defying the Maoist threat. "Serving the country is our dream and more important for us. And why should the Maoists target the jobless youth?" asked Shiv Lahre (name changed), a candidate, on the phone.

Tulsi Sukhdar (name changed) had a different take on the matter: "I can prove to my nation that I am a good citizen."

Defying Maoists, job seekers flock to army camp - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rashtriya.rifles

jab pet mein chuhe daudte hai toh sabki ma ki aank ho jaati hai.. sab line pe aa jate hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SamantK

Good news, aab Mamta didi ise apni achievement batate hue Chhattisgarh se elections ladengi


----------



## kurup

*Tripura militants recruiting youth, warns intelligence*

Agartala : In the lead-up to the Tripura assembly elections due next February, separatist groups in the state are recruiting tribal youths, an official statement here said Thursday.

In what is a first time for Tripura, a statement from the state police headquarters said: "It has been revealed that NLFT (National Liberation Front of Tripura) extremists are engaged in fresh recruitment of innocent tribal youths from the interior areas." "The guerillas are also trying to extort money from different agencies with the help of a section of surrendered extremists and their sympathisers," the statement added.

Last week Tripura Police arrested five NLFT militants, including a woman, and recovered Rs.2.5 million in cash, electronic gadgets and some secret documents. "The militants, who were arrested from a house on the outskirts of the city, were carrying money and electronic devices to pass on to their cadre in Bangladesh to procure arms.

They have revealed vital information about the terrorists possible activities in the coming months," a police spokesman told reporters here. The police have also appealed to all surrendered militants, as well as to the youths, not to heed the call of extremists. "The police authority has also urged misguided youths to leave the path of violence and join the mainstream of society," the statement added.

Meanwhile, police have recovered a sophisticated foreign-made revolver and some ammunition from a house in the state capital. Tripura s two militant secessionist outfits - NLFT and the All Tripura Tiger Force (ATTF), both banned by the Indian authorities - have set up bases in Bangladesh, and receive support from other separatist outfits of the northeast. "Currently, the number of NLFT cadres is 150 to 155, and the ATTF has 10 to 12 guerillas," Tripura Chief Minister Manik Sarkar recently told the state assembly, quoting intelligence reports.

Tripura has successfully controlled the 45-year-old phenomenon of secessionist terrorism in the state, which borders Bangladesh. The chief minister also told the state assembly that militants who surrendered after 1998 have come under the rehabilitation scheme announced by the central government.

"Under the package, each surrendered militant is getting Rs.150,000 as allowance besides other facilities," Sarkar said, adding that the state government has asked the centre to modify the package so that all the surrendered extremists come under the scheme.

"During the past 14 years, 1,705 extremists of different outfits have surrendered to the government. Of the 1,705 surrendered militants, 1,285 have been given economic rehabilitation and embarked on a new life with their families," Sarkar said.

Indian Defence News - Tripura militants recruiting youth, warns intelligence

*ULFA cadre nabbed with Chinese grenade*

Guwahati : A joint team of Assam Police and the army Wednesday morning arrested one youth and recovered a Chinese grenade from his possession. Police later claimed the youth, identified as Nabajit Baishya, was a member of the anti-talk faction of the United Liberation Front of Asom (ULFA) led by Paresh Baruah, who is living in exile somewhere in northern Myanmar.

"Based on a tip-off, we have carried out a search operation on a bus at Sipajhar in Darrang district Wednesday morning and arrested Nabajit Baishya. The anti-talk ULFA cadre was on his way to Tezpur from Guwahati," police said, adding that Baishya hails from Tihu in Lower Assam s Nalbari district.

Police suspected that Baishya procured the grenade from some other cadre of the outfit and was on his way to Tezpur to carry out some subversive activities in that town.

On Saturday last, police seized 12 grenades and six detonators from a bus on the remote Indo-Bhutan border in Lower Assam s Kokrajhar district and arrested two persons for possessing those.

Indian Defence News - ULFA cadre nabbed with Chinese grenade


----------



## Holmes

*Five Maoists arrested in Bihar*

Five Maoist cadre were arrested and arms and ammunition recovered from their possession at Samhauta village in Bihar's Rohtas district, police said.

Acting on a tip off, the police raided a hideout and nabbed the five ultras, identified as Rajesh Sharma alias Tufani, Mahendra Ram, Birendra Ram, Narendra Sharma and Amar Kumar, Superintendent of Police (SSP) Manu Maharaj said.

The five ultras were wanted in connection with over a dozen cases of loot, murder and Maoist activities in the district, he said.

A rifle, a pistol, ammunition, police uniform and a haul of Maoist literature were recovered from their possession, he said. 
Five Maoists arrested in Bihar | Business Standard


----------



## foxbat

16 naxalites killed in Dantewada encounter with CRPF - Rediff.com India News naxalites were killed and six Central Reserve Police Force personnel injured after a fierce overnight encounter in the jungles of Dantewada in Chhattisgarh.


The encounter, which took place in the jungles of Silger, a "liberated" Maoist zone between the naxal hotbed of Jagargunda and Basaguda in Dantewada, was launched on Thursday night by the CRPF from three directions. 

Two Maoists have also been arrested after the encounter.

The encounter is significant as this is the first time that the central force has recovered these many bodies of naxals. The arrested Maoists have been airlifted to the state capital Raipur.

Official sources said six CRPF men, including two CoBRA commandos, have sustained bullet injuries and they have been air-lifted for medical aid.

Preliminary reports suggest that the casualty figures of the naxalites could increase as information from deep inside the jungles is trickling in slowly.

This is the same area, close to Chintalnar, where naxals have carried out the biggest ever attack on security forces killing 75 CRPF men and one state police personnel in April 2010.

According to the sources, the CRPF has mobilised three units of commandos and regular troops, aided by two helicopters for the encounter. Firing is still on and the force has rushed in additional troops and logistics to the area in the wee hours on Friday.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## foxbat

22 Naxals killed, two captured in separate encounters in Chhattisgarh | NDTV.com

Raipur: At least 22 Maoists have been killed in two separate encounters with central security forces in in Chhattisgarh. The bodies of 16 Maoists have been found; two of them, who sustained injuries, have also been captured.

The encounter at Basugoda began at around 12:30 am and ended early this morning. Two teams of the Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) launched the operation against the Naxals from two different directions - a 200-strong force moved from Jasaguda towards east and another moved from Chintalnar in the north-west side.

Six CRPF jawans have been injured in the encounters; two of them are critical. All the injured have been shifted to the state capital, Raipur

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## r1MM0n

KILL THEM ALL


----------



## kurup

Maoists used villagers as human shield: C&#8217;garh CM

At a time when human rights activists and opposition Congress in Chhattisgarh are questioning the CRPF-police version of encounter against the Maoists in which 19 persons were killed and claiming that many of the victims were innocent tribals, Chief Minister Raman Singh on Monday claimed the left wing insurgents used children and women as &#8220;shields&#8221;.

Putting the blame for the casualties squarely on the rebels, he said if any innocent person was killed or injured, then the Maoists must be held responsible for it as they often use innocent villagers as back-up for themselves during such gunfight and use them as &#8220;human shields&#8221;.

&#8220;If innocents were killed then it is the Naxals who are responsible. Naxals keep innocent villagers as back up for themselves. Congress should not politicise the matter,&#8221; he said. While Singh defended the state police and attacked the Maoists, demands for a thorough investigation into the incident grew.

After the CPI, the CPM too demanded a &#8220;time-bound judicial inquiry&#8221; into what it called &#8220;highly condemnable&#8221; incidents of &#8220;indiscriminate firing and actions&#8221; by the CRPF and the Chhattisgarh Police. It said 19 persons, including two schoolchildren, were shot dead or were &#8220;brutally axed to death&#8221;.

&#8220;The truth must be established about the Centre and the state government&#8217;s claims of an encounter between armed Maoists and its forces. The terrible plight of villagers, mainly tribals, caught in the violence between the Maoists on the one hand and the state forces on the other has led to a wide questioning of the methods used by the forces in the name of fighting Maoists which ends up targeting the most exploited sections of our society,&#8221; the CPM Politburo said. 

Maoists used villagers as human shield: Cgarh CM - Indian Express


----------



## IndoCarib

1 Naxal woman cadre killed in MP; explosives recovered in Chhattisgarh - The Times of India


----------



## black_jack

*Maoist Shot Dead in Odisha*

Bhubaneswar, Jul 9 (IANS): A member of the Maoist People's Liberation Front of India (PLFI) group was gunned down by police in Odisha Monday, a day after a ruling Biju Janata Dal (BJD) worker was allegedly killed by the group, an official said.

Acting on a tip-off, a special police squad raided the PLFI hideout at Sundergarh district's Udugaon village, about 500 km from the steel city of Rourkela, Deputy Inspector General of Police Jaswant Singh Jethwa told reporters.

The police retaliated when the gang members opened fire at them.

While one PLFI member was killed, four others of the group, including their leader, Dilip Singh, were injured, Jethwa said.

The injured extremists have been admitted to a hospital. A group member has been detained for interrogation, he said.

Police have recovered several weapons, including an AK-47, one self-loading rifle and pistol and about 126 bullets.

PLFI is a Maoist group active on the bordering area of Odisha and Jharkhand. The group had claimed responsibility for the killing a BJD worker in the region a day ago.

Hardeep Singh, 43, was kidnapped by the PLIF members Saturday evening when he was on way home from a road construction site. His bullet riddled body was found a day later near Bileigarh village in the same district.

The PLIF is responsible for a series of crimes in the region, including extortion and murder, in the region, Jethwa added.

Maoist Shot Dead in Odisha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## black_jack

Two Maoists arrested

Gaya: Two hardcore Maoists, wanted in connection with murder of a policeman, were arrested from a hideout in Bihar's Gaya district, police said on Wednesday.

The ultras, Jyoti Paswan alias Lodhi and Kamlesh Yadav alias Umesh Yadav, were arrested from a forest area last night, Senior Superintendent of Police (SSP) Vinay Kumar told reporters.

Two Maoists arrested
A notebook, two letters, 14 kg sulphur power, 800 g aluminium power, 2.4 kg potassium dichromate, solar plate for charging mobile phones and six mobile sets were recovered from the possession of the two ultras, the SSP said.

Two Maoists arrested
The two were wanted in connection with a dozen cases of Maoist violence, including the murder of the then Konch police station's Station House Officer (SHO) Mithilesh Prasad in February 2010, Kumar said.


Two Maoists arrested


----------



## Windjammer

Maoists kill son of BJD leader
Bolangir (Odisha), July 11, 2012, (PTI):
Barely three days after the killing of a former Naib Sarpanch in Malkangiri district, armed Maoists killed the son of a ruling BJD leader and block Chairman in Bolangir district early today, police said.

About 30 heavily armed ultras, including women, struck at the house of Khaprakhol block Chairman Ganeshram Bhoi at village Sanaguchibhata in the wee hours looking for his son Sashiram Bhoi (42), they said.

On being told by the family members that Sashi was away, the Maoists went out but re-entered the house soon to find Sashi inside and tied him to a pole after overpowering his brother and others, they said.

The red rebels thrashed Sashi with rifle **** before killing him with a bayonet, a police official said adding Ganeshram was not present when the incident took place.

The ultras left a poster written in Odia and bearing the name of Bargarh-Bolangir-Mahasamund Divisisional Committee of CPI (Maoist) which accused Sashi of exploiting naxals and misusing their name for his own benefit, the official said.

Combing was intensified in the area by the security forces after the killing, which was the third in Patnagarh sub-division of Bolangir district this year, he said adding Ganeshram Bhoi had received threats from the red rebels earlier.

The killing came three days after the Maoists gunned down a former Naib Sarpanch of Markapadar in Malkangiri district suspecting him to be a police informer.

Barely a week ago, members of Peoples Liberation Front of India (PLFI) shot BJD leader and former Rajgangpur chairman Hardeep Singh dead.

On Monday, Maoists abducted two tribals of Elengabalsa village in Koraput protesting the arrest of two of their supporters. 

A group of armed ultras set ablaze several road building machines in Orkel area of Malkangiri district yesterday, sources said.

Maoists kill son of BJD leader


----------



## illusion8

A member of the People&#8217;s Liberation Front of India (PLFI), a break-away group of the CPI (Maoist), was shot dead and four others injured, including former Maoist and PLFI leader Dilip Singh, in an encounter with the Rourkela police on Sunday night. Police claimed the miscreants are involved in the murder of BJD leader and former Rajgangpur block chairman Hardeep Singh, whose bullet-ridden body was recovered from near a road connecting Kansbahal-Bhugarh on Saturday night.

Maoist killed, four hurt in encounter with cops | Signalfire


----------



## black_jack

*Top Maoist leader nabbed by joint forces*

In a prize catch, joint forces arrested top Maoist squad leader Bikram, who was wanted for a string of killings, including that of a CID inspector and two political leaders, from Purulia district. The police had information that Bikram alias Arnab Dam would be present at Biramdih Railway
Station, 15 km from
Purulia town, last night, DIG (Midnapore Range) NK Meena and Superintendent of Police C Sudhakar told a joint press conference in Purulia on Tuesday.

The joint forces, comprising CRPF, CISF and CoBRA personnel, besides policemen from the Baghmundi and Balarampur police stations led by the SP surrounded the railway station and arrested Bikram at 11.00 pm on Monday night, they said.

An AK-47 assault rifle, 30 rounds of ammunition and two spent cartridges were seized from the Maoist leader of the
Ayodhya Squad, the two senior police officers said.

Bikram, who was also member of the Bengal Jharkhand Regional Committee and the State Committee of CPI-Maoists, was wanted for a string of killings, including that of CID inspector Partha Biswas and his school teacher friend Saumyajit Basu in October 2010 in the district.

He was also wanted for the killing of CPI(M) leader Ajit Singh and his son Bapi last October at Balarampur and Trinamool Congress leader Jitu Singh Sardar last November in the same area.

Bikram, a science graduate, who left home in in 2006, was a member of the PDSF, a student union of a naxalite faction of the Second Central Committee formed by senior leader Mahadeb Mukherjee.He later joined the left wing ultras when the PDSF merged with CPI-Maoists.

After the death of top Maoist leader Kishenji last year, Bikram was considered an important leader of the rebels.

Top Maoist leader nabbed by joint forces - Hindustan Times

*Woman maoist surrenders in Odisha*

*Alleging harassment by male cadre, a woman maoist accused of murder of a havildar surrendered in Odisha's Ganjam district, police said on Tuesday.* 22-year-old Sabita Mallick alias Peti, known as Sukanti in the rebel camp, had joined the maoist outfit in 2009, said SP (Ganjam) Rajesh
Pandit.

Sabita, who was engaged in preparation of food for the cadre, surrendered at Chhatrapur on Monday, police said, adding she was also accused in the murder of a CRPF havildar at Kerubadi and the encounter with security personnel there.

Known for making tiffin bombs for the outfit, Sabita decided to quit maoist activities alleging harassment and exploitation by male Naxals, particularly those from outside Odisha, police said.

Meanwhile, security personnel recovered a landmine weighing around 20 kg and huge quantity of ammonium nitrate, used for preparation of landmine, from Ganajm-Kandhamal border area during a combing operation on Monday, the SP said.

*Woman maoist surrenders in Odisha*

*Alleging harassment by male cadre, a woman maoist accused of murder of a havildar surrendered in Odisha's Ganjam district, police said on Tuesday.* 22-year-old Sabita Mallick alias Peti, known as Sukanti in the rebel camp, had joined the maoist outfit in 2009, said SP (Ganjam) Rajesh
Pandit.

Sabita, who was engaged in preparation of food for the cadre, surrendered at Chhatrapur on Monday, police said, adding she was also accused in the murder of a CRPF havildar at Kerubadi and the encounter with security personnel there.

Known for making tiffin bombs for the outfit, Sabita decided to quit maoist activities alleging harassment and exploitation by male Naxals, particularly those from outside Odisha, police said.

Meanwhile, security personnel recovered a landmine weighing around 20 kg and huge quantity of ammonium nitrate, used for preparation of landmine, from Ganajm-Kandhamal border area during a combing operation on Monday, the SP said.

http://www.hindustantimes.com/India...ist-surrenders-in-Odisha/Article1-890391.aspx


----------



## black_jack

Odisha:Cops unearth Maoist dump in Rayagada

Report by Kishore Dash, Rayagada: IN a huge haul, the district police and 8th Battalion of Central Reserve Police Forces (CRPF) unearthed a huge explosives and arms dump near Saplaguda forest area under Maoist hotbed Chandrapur police limits on Tuesday evening.

Basing on the input given by Ramesh Tama@ Dasarath@Lakshmu, the self-styled Deputy Commander of Kashipur-Niyamgiri division who was nabbed recently, the cops raided the forest area bordering Andhra Pradesh and found the dump, told Superintendent of Police Anoop Krishna in a press note.

Better known as an IED expert, Deputy Commander (SLR Cadre) Dasarath, a native of Bijapur district in Chhatisgarh along with Kmbulu Majhi, @ Abhilas and Chinatamani Majhi were apprehended last week by the Rayagada police during an anti-Maoist operation Kashipur Tikiri PS area while they were on the way to Barigaon village under Laxmipur police limits in Koraput district.

Dasarath who was involved in series of offences like,killing of Laxmana nanda Saraswoti., Kailash Majhi and Sashi Majhi in village kanjagmandi under Kashipur police limits, CRPF Hav Tek Chand near Hanumantpur , Siba Sankar Sabar and Bibhisana Sabar under under Chandrapur police limits, Gopi Lima under Gudari police limits involved in Nayagaraha and Dangsarada out post attack was revealed a lot of information during interrogation,police sources said.

The arms and ammunition recovered from the site included six landmines, one country- made pistol, 10 rounds of 8mm ammunitions and electronic detonators. The recovery of explosives came at a time when the rebels have called for the success of the martyrs' week from July 28 in Andhra-Orissa Border. The rebels were planted the dump with an intention to target the cops during combing operations, police said.

Odisha:Cops unearth Maoist dump in Rayagada, Orissa Current News






Key Maoist leader Arnab held in Purulia


KOLKATA: Arnab Dam alias Bikram, a Maoist state committee member, was arrested in a Purulia village on Monday. This is the biggest success for security forces in Jangalmahal since the killing of Kishanji in November last year. Arnab had an AK-47 and 30 bullets but did not put up a fight.

An IIT-Kharagpur dropout, 31-year-old Arnab was the mastermind behind gruesome incidents like the murder of seven members of a Forward Bloc family, and the abduction and murder of police inspector Partha Sarathi Biswas and teacher Saumyajit Basu in Purulia in the last three-four years, say police.
Pressure from security forces and the killings of some of his trusted aides in encounters pushed him deeper and deeper into the Jharkhand border. The rigours of being constantly on the run took a toll on his health and he contracted tuberculosis.
"Security forces had information that Arnab would come to meet someone at Biramdih village in Balarampur on the foothills of Ayodhya hill range on Monday night. We were waiting for him," said DIG Midnapore range L K Meena. Sources said Bikram has already helped police recover three.303 rifles hidden in a village.
Arnab, a science graduate, is a resident of Subhashgram near Sonarpur, South 24-Parganas, barely 20km from the city. His father is a retired judicial magistrate. He joined the Maoist student and youth wings in college and in 2001, expressed his wish to join the underground wing. Within a week, he was taking arms training in Jharkhand. He later sent to Chhattishgarh for further training.
His educational background and sharp political knowledge quickly took him close to the senior leadership of the outfit and he was inducted as an important member of the party's Bengal state committee. He started his underground rebel career as Rakesh and was given charge of Purulia and the Bengal-Jharkhand border zone. As a leader of party's border regional committee he worked under the name of Surya. Another young Maoist leader Ranjit Pal alias Tarit was deputed to assist Arnab in Purulia.
While Arnab worked on widening the political base of Maoists, Tarit was in charge of the military wing. They turned parts of Purulia into a liberated zone. Using the treacherous terrain of the Ayodhya range and the adjoining Dalma hills, they struck terror in villages. The Tarit-Arnab pair turned the Ayodhya platoon into the most deadly PLGA team in Bengal, say police.
During the Lalgarh agitation, when Arnab took the alias Bikram, he and Tarit were asked to lead the border zone under the direct command of the party's "eastern regional bureau" while Kishanji was camping in Jhargram. They floated the Adibasi Mulabasi Janaganer Committee in Purulia as a frontal mass outfit like the Peoples Committee Against Police Atrocities in Lalgarh.
Arnab was allowed to issue press releases, which suggests his importance in the party ranks. Party insiders say his political thought often clashed with Kishanji's and his press releases sometimes didn't match the party state committee line. Soon after the assembly polls, he was instructed to stop issuing separate press releases. Cornered, his situation became difficult when Tarit was withdrawn from the Purulia front. In the middle of the internal turmoil, the Purulia Maoist unit lost several important members. Some were arrested, many others killed.
Bikram was forced to retreat with a small band of rebels into the remotest parts of the Ayodhya range. Sources hinted that the differences of political opinion Arnab had with the leadership may have led him to part ways with the party. Police feel confident that with his help they can track down Tarit and get details of the Maoist strategy.


Key Maoist leader Arnab held in Purulia - The Times of India


----------



## KRAIT

^ This is the real face of Maoists in India. Most of the people think that Maoists are some guerrilla fighters living in jungles. Maoists have deep roots in Indian educational system too...

Most of the student members work covertly and have bachelors and masters degree. They are taking this movement to the next level by challenging the very core of Indian society. They have already taken places to use education as a weapon in villages, Most of them work in form of NGOs under the nose of intelligence agencies.


----------



## black_jack

Maoist arrested in Jharkhand

Jamshedpur: A Maoist was arrested with explosives in Ranka jungle around 40 km from here in Jharkhand's Seraikela-Kharswan district, police sources said.

The Maoist Sarkar Mahto fled but was chased and caught in an area under naxal-affected Chowka police station last night, the sources said.

*Forty boosters, four high explosives, two detonators and Maoist literature were seized from his possession. *

Maoist arrested in Jharkhand

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## black_jack

Runaway naxal couple killed in police encounter

Raipur, Jul 18 (PTI) A naxal couple which had decamped with weapons from a police station in Dhamtari district of Chhattisgarh were gunned down in a police encounter in the wee hours today, a senior police officer said. Sonu Netam (21) and Kamla Markam (19) were shot dead near Chameda village in neighbouring Orissa by a police team in a retaliatory firing, said R K Vij, the Inspector General of Police (Durg range), adding 1 INSAS rifle, 3 SLRs and some cartridges were recovered from the spot. Vij said the duo had surrendered to Dhamtari police on June 8 and were living in a room adjacent to Sihawa police station in the district. *According to the officer, the couple decamped with 1 INSAS rifle, 2 SLRs and 90 cartridges from the police station on the night of July 5*, following which the teams of STF and CRPF troopers were fanned out on their trail. Meanwhile, four police constables of Sihawa station were suspended for dereliction of duty, he said. Vij said when police arrived at the village on receipt of information on the duo's whereabouts, they opened fire at them which was returned by the police team resulting in their death. PTI SNG NSK 

Runaway naxal couple killed in police encounter, IBN Live News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## black_jack

Arms supplier to Maoists held with explosives in Jamshedpur

JAMSHEDPUR: A day after Chandil police arrested a stone crusher owner allegedly for transporting explosives to CPI (Maoist) rebels, the Chowka police on Wednesday arrested a 21-year-old man Sarkar Mahato with detonators from Raka Pahadi area in the adjoining Seraikela-Kharswan district.

The accused, resident of Jhabri village under Chowka police station was carrying 40 pieces of boosters and sealed detonators allegedly to deliver the consignment to Maharaj Parmanik, who is a member of Kundan Pahan rebel squad. It is learnt that only after receiving a message on his cell phone from Parmanik, the accused went ahead with the consignment.

"He has confessed that on receiving an SMS (from Pramanik) he moved ahead with his plan," said Ram Avadh Singh, officer in-charge of Chowka police station. Police confirmed that the explosives were purchased from Gomia in Dhanbad district for supply to the dreaded Pahan gang. The police also recovered Naxalite literature, cell phone and Rs 5300 from the accused.

In his confessional statement the accused told the police that for the last one and half years, he has been transporting explosives and arms to the rebel outfit. "In fact, on July 8, this year, he supplied food articles to the Maoist gang," said the police officer referring to the confessional statement made by the accused.

Police sources said, recently the accused assisted Pahan squad in purchasing raw explosives from Jamshedpur for preparing can bomb. The police said interrogation of Mahato is on and he would be forwarded to the Seraikela sub divisional jail after producing him in the district court on Wednesday evening.

Earlier, on Monday, Chandil police had arrested Manoj Kumar Sinha, resident of Patamda block in East Singhbhum, ferrying 200 pieces of detonators and 50kg of ammonia nitrate on his car during surprise vehicle checking drive on the National Highway-33. "We are also probing to ascertain if there's any link between the accused (Mahato) and Sinha," said Chowka police. 

Arms supplier to Maoists held with explosives in Jamshedpur - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## black_jack

Encounter between CRPF and Naxals in Maharashtra

GADCHIROLI: An encounter broke out between CRPF jawans and Maoists in Kaneri forest in Dhanora taluka of the district on Friday.

The firing between the two sides began at around 7.30am, police said.

Acting on a tip-off that there was a Naxal hideout in the forest area, jawans of CRPF 192 battalion rushed to the site.

On seeing the forces, the ultras started firing at them and in retaliation police also opened fire.

According to latest reports, police say Naxals have fled the area and the firing has stopped.

A search operation is on in the area. 

Encounter between CRPF and Naxals in Maharashtra - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## black_jack

Double Post


----------



## Kesang

*More than 110 Rebels Surrender in Manipur*








More than 110 rebels belonging to various outlawed outfits surrendered their arms to Manipur Chief Minister Okram Ibobi Singh in aceremony here Wednesday, an official said.&#8221;As many as 114 rebels belonging to different banned factions in Manipur have laid down arms unconditionally,&#8221; Assam Riflesspokesperson Amit Chettry said. In Manipur, there are more than 20 rebel outfits with demands ranging from secession to greater autonomy.
The rebels also surrendered a huge cache of weapons which included AK-47 rifles, carbines and pistols, the spokesperson said. The chief minister lauded the bold step taken by the rebels and said that peace and crime-free atmosphere would catalyse growth and development in Manipur. He also applauded the important role played by Assam Rifles in encouraging &#8220;misguided&#8221; youth to join the mainstream. The Assam Rifles spokesperson said the families of the surrendered rebels appreciated the role played by the paramilitary force in facilitating the surrender. &#8221;They (families) hope that the rehabilitation of these surrendered rebels willbe done by the administration in a time-bound manner,&#8221; Chettry said.



More than 110 Rebels Surrender in Manipur | Northeast Today

*More than 110 Rebels Surrender in Manipur*







More than 110 rebels belonging to various outlawed outfits surrendered their arms to Manipur Chief Minister Okram Ibobi Singh in aceremony here Wednesday, an official said.As many as 114 rebels belonging to different banned factions in Manipur have laid down arms unconditionally, Assam Riflesspokesperson Amit Chettry said. In Manipur, there are more than 20 rebel outfits with demands ranging from secession to greater autonomy.
The rebels also surrendered a huge cache of weapons which included AK-47 rifles, carbines and pistols, the spokesperson said. The chief minister lauded the bold step taken by the rebels and said that peace and crime-free atmosphere would catalyse growth and development in Manipur. He also applauded the important role played by Assam Rifles in encouraging misguided youth to join the mainstream. The Assam Rifles spokesperson said the families of the surrendered rebels appreciated the role played by the paramilitary force in facilitating the surrender. They (families) hope that the rehabilitation of these surrendered rebels willbe done by the administration in a time-bound manner, Chettry said.



More than 110 Rebels Surrender in Manipur | Northeast Today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajtr

*Maoists on fast over transfer from jail*

HAZARIBAG: One more Maoist leader on Friday joined the indefinite hunger strike launched by two party colleagues, including politburo member Ravi Sharma, inside the Jai Prakash Narayan Central Jail here on Thursday. The Maoists are agitating for various demands .

Jailor Chandrasekhar Suman said Sharma's main demand was shifting of his wife Anuradha, who was also lodged in the jail and has been suffering from osteomalacia, a bone-related disease, to the Rajendra Institute of Medical Sciences (RIMS), Ranchi for better treatment.

A board of doctors, set up by civil surgeon Dr Binay Kumar, has recommended after examining her that she be shifted to the RIMS as specialists were not available in Hazaribag.

Since Anuradha is booked under the Crime Control Act, she could not be shifted out of the Hazaribag jail without the permission of the deputy commissioner of Hazaribag. The jail authorities said they had already forwarded the recommendation of the medical board to the DC.

Sharma's other demand was to transfer Rahul Munda, another Maoist, to the Chaibasa jail from where he was shifted to Hazaribag recently. The charter of demands was sent to the state government as well as the DC.

Initially, two Maoists Sharma and Munda started the hunger strike on Wednesday. But they got a boost when another Maoist Subil Ganjhu, a former area commander, joined the hunger strike on Friday. Other 110 Maoists who are also lodged in the jail supported the strike. They have threatened that if their demands are not met, all the rebel prisoners will join the indefinite strike.

The Hazaribag DC was not available for his comments.


----------



## KRAIT

110 surrendered. 

Seems like they want to enjoy the life of rehabilitated surrendered maoists and wan an end of fear that CRPF will kill them anytime.

And that petition for that woman shouldn't be accepted. She is a criminal. Only basic requirements should be made. Money should be given to families and sick ones of CRPF soldiers killed by Maoists. The way they killed our soldiers, they shouldn't be given any medical help

Let them go for hunger strike. Let them die.


----------



## Kesang

KRAIT said:


> 110 surrendered.
> 
> Seems like they want to enjoy the life of rehabilitated surrendered maoists and wan an end of fear that CRPF will kill them anytime.
> 
> And that petition for that woman shouldn't be accepted. She is a criminal. Only basic requirements should be made. Money should be given to families and sick ones of CRPF soldiers killed by Maoists. The way they killed our soldiers, they shouldn't be given any medical help
> 
> Let them go for hunger strike. Let them die.



Actually they are not moist but militants (rebels) of manipur.


----------



## Zarvan

GAYA (Bihar): Five CRPF men were killed and as many injured on Thursday when Maoists blew up an anti-landmine vehicle of the force at Barha village in Gaya district.

At around 6.20 AM, the Maoists triggered an IED explosion which destroyed the anti-landmine vehicle carrying about a dozen CRPF personnel engaged in a combing operation against Maoists, Deputy Inspector-General of Police, Magadh Range, Nayyar Hasnain Khan said.

The slain CRPF men were identified as Sub-Inspector Ramji Ram, constables Vikramaditya Yadav, Ashok Nirala and Rai Singh and the driver Lal Babu.
 
Hasnain said that four of the injured CPRF personnel were flown by a helicopter to Patna for treatment, while the other jawan was undergoing treatment at the Anugrah Narayan Magadh Medical College and Hospital at Gaya.

Another CRPF jawan, who was also travelling in the anti-landmine vehicle, was missing, the DIG said.
5 CRPF men killed as Maoists blow up anti-landmine vehicle in Bihar - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajtr

KRAIT said:


> ^ This is the real face of Maoists in India. Most of the people think that Maoists are some guerrilla fighters living in jungles. Maoists have deep roots in Indian educational system too...
> 
> Most of the student members work covertly and have bachelors and masters degree. They are taking this movement to the next level by challenging the very core of Indian society. They have already taken places to use education as a weapon in villages, Most of them work in form of NGOs under the nose of intelligence agencies.


Lol...maoists are in schools,colleges,media,politics,social service,in judiciary in govt. office in police force even in army and intelligence.what you said is just one face of maoist moment.there are multiple face,multiple stages.


----------



## Abingdonboy

ajtr said:


> Lol...maoists are in schools,colleges,media,politics,social service,in judiciary in govt. office in police force even in army and intelligence.what you said is just one face of maoist moment.there are multiple face,multiple stages.



I highly doubt they are in the military.

And certainly not in intel community.


----------



## KRAIT

Abingdonboy said:


> I highly doubt they are in the military.
> And certainly not in intel community.


I admit, Maoist supporters are there in society but they don't resort to violence. They rather believe in spread awareness in people. You are right about intel community. 

The ones with guns are dogs and we will soon get rid of them. These are vermins and extermination is the only way out if they don't surrender. Extra judicial killings if required.


----------



## INDIC

ajtr said:


> Lol...maoists are in schools,colleges,media,politics,social service,in judiciary in govt. office in police force even in army and intelligence.what you said is just one face of maoist moment.there are multiple face,multiple stages.



But why are they still weak. 



KRAIT said:


> I admit, Maoist supporters are there in society but they don't resort to violence. They rather believe in spread awareness in people. You are right about intel community.
> 
> The ones with guns are dogs and we will soon get rid of them. These are vermins and extermination is the only way out if they don't surrender. Extra judicial killings if required.



True Maiost sympathizers are there but they have very little clout among the educated section of India.


----------



## ajtr

So seems like for the govt and country these security men fight and die their govt. dont want to confer them with martyr status.Now that says a lot about the so called sacrifices........


*No 'martyr' status to police, paramilitary personnel killed in line duty - The Times of India*

NEW DELHI: (PTI) While the country today commemorated the sacrifice of its police and paramilitary personnel killed in the line of duty, the government is yet to accord "martyr" status to these personnel on the lines of the armed forces. 

"The stark reality is that while there is an official notification in the government gazette to declare troops and officers of the Army, Navy and Air Force as martyrs when they sacrifice their lives in the line of duty, there is no such order for police and paramilitary personnel," a top central police officer said. 

As per a home ministry data, between September 2011 to August this year, a total of 546 police and paramilitary personnel lost their lives on duty due to "unnatural" causes, which include action. 

Union home minister Sushilkumar Shinde today paid tributes to these personnel at a memorial event in the national capital, where for the first time all the central forces came together to pay their tributes to their valiant comrades. 

The fact was also recently reported in Parliament by minister of state for home Jitendra Singh stating that in a committee of secretaries (COS) meeting, convened on this subject last year, "no consensus" could emerge on the issue. 

"The matter (for giving status of martyr to paramilitary personnel) was considered by the COS on September 14, 2011 but there was no consensus on the issue," Singh said in a written reply in Lok Sabha on May 8 this year.


----------



## ajtr

*566 policemen killed in operations or attacks in one year*

NEW DELHI: Over 550 police and paramilitary personnel lost their lives in the past one year during operations or attacks on them with Uttar Pradesh Police taking the maximum number of casualties. 

*A total of 566 personnel from state police and para-military forces like BSF, CRPF and NSG were killed during the period between September 1, 2011 and August 31, this year, according to official figures. *

Uttar Pradesh Police topped the list of casualities with 133 followed by BSF (85), CRPF (57) and Jharkhand Police (43). 

Punjab Police lost 29 personnel during the period while police forces in West Bengal suffered 28 and Chhattisgarh 24 casualties followed by Delhi (19), Odisha (18) and Jammu and Kashmir, Andhra Pradesh and Madhya Pradesh (10 each). 

The casualty figures for other state police forces were --Manipur (9), Meghalaya (8), Karnataka (5), Uttarakhand (5), Maharashtra (4), Nagaland (4), Assam (3), Himachal Pradesh (3), Tamil Nadu (3), Gujarat (1), Kerala (1), Rajasthan (1) and Tripura (1). 

Nineteen RPF personnel also died during operations while the casualty figures for SSB was five and SPG and ITBP two each. 

The Commemoration Day was observed today by various police organisations in the national capital. Delhi Police Commissioner Neeraj Kumar took the salute on the occasion. 

UPSC member K K Paul, IB Director N S Sandhu, V Rajagopal, Special Director (IB), and retired Commissioners of Delhi Police Subash Tandon, Raja Vijay Karan, M B Kaushal, Ajai Raj Sharma, R S Gupta and senior officers paid homage by laying wreath at the memorial. 

During September 1, 2010 and August 31, 2011, 634 police and para-military personnel were killed during operations or attacks on them with CRPF topping the list of casualities with 113 followed by Uttar Pradesh Police (112) and and BSF (72). 

*In the previous year between September 1, 2009 and August 31, 2010, 797 police and para-military personnel lost their lives with CRPF topping the list with 191 deaths. Similarly, during 2008 September and August 2009, the police forces lost 841 lives with UP taking the maximum number of casualties with 107 followed by CRPF (81) and BSF (72). *

The Commemoration Day is observed every year on October 21 in the memory of CRPF personnel, who were ambushed and killed by Chinese forces in Ladakh region on that day in 1959.


----------



## ajtr

*Maoist shutdown hits road traffic in Odisha*



BHUBANESWAR: Commercial vehicles in the interiors of Odisha stayed off the roads on Thursday due to a statewide shutdown called by the Maoists against the central government's economic policy, particularly hiking diesel prices and putting a cap on subsidised cooking gas cylinders. 

Normal life was affected in Narayanpatna area of Koraput district and Kalyansinghpur area of Rayagada district as the rebels felled trees on roads at some places. 

"The Maoists have felled trees in some places of Kalayansinghpur area for the first time," Vinod Lakra, a police officer from the region said. 

Operators have kept their vehicles off the roads apprehending attacks, he said. 

The Kashipur-Niyamgiri area committee of the outlawed Communist Party of India-Maoist has circulated posters and banners in areas considered as their stronghold, appealing to people to oppose the central government's economic policy. 

*The rebels are active in more than half of Odisha's 30 districts.* However, the impact of the 24-hour shutdown has not been felt so far in other parts of the state.


----------



## Windjammer

^^^^^^^^^

And Indian members here on PDF never stop claiming that the Maoist threat is a thing of the past.
If they would stop taking all the interest in the likes of TTP and BLA, then they might learn something about their own back yard. !!


----------



## Lyrical Mockery

The maoist problem is large and real. 

But, some members here are claiming all seven states of North East want to separate themselves from India. I have one message for them : Go and get educated. Only 3 of those states have rebels fighting for complete independence and even among them NSCN is quite willing to accept Indian suzerainty. Arunachal is one state with no local "insurgency" and only the two (now three) districts bordering nagaland have some problem due to spillover of naga problem. The mizos have already given up arms.

I just don't know where these people come up with the idea that the seven sisters want to separate themselves from India. Maybe that is what they hope, but that is not the truth.


----------



## Nishan_101

ajtr said:


> *566 policemen killed in operations or attacks in one year*
> 
> NEW DELHI: Over 550 police and paramilitary personnel lost their lives in the past one year during operations or attacks on them with Uttar Pradesh Police taking the maximum number of casualties.
> 
> *A total of 566 personnel from state police and para-military forces like BSF, CRPF and NSG were killed during the period between September 1, 2011 and August 31, this year, according to official figures. *
> 
> Uttar Pradesh Police topped the list of casualities with 133 followed by BSF (85), CRPF (57) and Jharkhand Police (43).
> 
> Punjab Police lost 29 personnel during the period while police forces in West Bengal suffered 28 and Chhattisgarh 24 casualties followed by Delhi (19), Odisha (18) and Jammu and Kashmir, Andhra Pradesh and Madhya Pradesh (10 each).
> 
> The casualty figures for other state police forces were --Manipur (9), Meghalaya (8), Karnataka (5), Uttarakhand (5), Maharashtra (4), Nagaland (4), Assam (3), Himachal Pradesh (3), Tamil Nadu (3), Gujarat (1), Kerala (1), Rajasthan (1) and Tripura (1).
> 
> Nineteen RPF personnel also died during operations while the casualty figures for SSB was five and SPG and ITBP two each.
> 
> The Commemoration Day was observed today by various police organisations in the national capital. Delhi Police Commissioner Neeraj Kumar took the salute on the occasion.
> 
> UPSC member K K Paul, IB Director N S Sandhu, V Rajagopal, Special Director (IB), and retired Commissioners of Delhi Police Subash Tandon, Raja Vijay Karan, M B Kaushal, Ajai Raj Sharma, R S Gupta and senior officers paid homage by laying wreath at the memorial.
> 
> During September 1, 2010 and August 31, 2011, 634 police and para-military personnel were killed during operations or attacks on them with CRPF topping the list of casualities with 113 followed by Uttar Pradesh Police (112) and and BSF (72).
> 
> *In the previous year between September 1, 2009 and August 31, 2010, 797 police and para-military personnel lost their lives with CRPF topping the list with 191 deaths. Similarly, during 2008 September and August 2009, the police forces lost 841 lives with UP taking the maximum number of casualties with 107 followed by CRPF (81) and BSF (72). *
> 
> The Commemoration Day is observed every year on October 21 in the memory of CRPF personnel, who were ambushed and killed by Chinese forces in Ladakh region on that day in 1959.



Do they have any old AAA guns and MANPADs of Russian origin???
Any details along with pictures???


----------



## Death Rattle

Nishan_101 said:


> Do they have any old AAA guns and MANPADs of Russian origin???
> Any details along with pictures???


Maoists caused only 128 casualties to security forces in 2011 and 277 in 2010.
Total casualties of security forces in 2011 and 2010 from(Maoists,J&K,NE) are 194 and 371 respectively.

And no the maoists don't have any MANPAD's or AAA's.

Kashmiri Jiha*ists had them:
Pakistani missile found in Kashmir, army says - Chicago Tribune
Trigger-happy Kashmir militants beef up arsenal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajtr

*Maoists script new plan for Chhattisgarh-Odisha border*







*Police officers, particularly those heading anti-Naxal operations, arent known to speak of the enemy with admiration. So it is with raised eyebrows that you react when you hear senior cops talk of Maoist leader Malla Raja Reddy in glowing terms.*

*He is very good, particularly in motivating people and the Maoist cadre. His organisational capability is tremendous, as good as Kishenji. He is a man for long-term missions, is the overwhelming verdict.*

Reddy, who hails from Karimnagar district of Andhra Pradesh, like most of the top leadership of the Maoist group, has now been appointed the first secretary of the Chhattisgarh-Odisha Border (COB) committee.

COB will be the Indian security forces new headache as long as Reddy is at the helm of affairs. The committee will oversee the activities of the CPI (Maoist) in the eastern part of the Sukma-Darbha plateau in Chhattisgarh and the forest areas of Odisha along the border of the two states. The Mahasamund-Bargarh-Bolangir division will work under the COB committee. Much of this seamless territory was always under Maoist controlsome sort of a liberated zone as it werebut, to the credit of the security forces, the patch has considerably shrunk over the years.

But it is not as if the Maoists willed themselves to take this strategic step. They were in fact forced into it by a couple of developments earlier this year.

The first one was the CRPF raid on Abujmad, the military nerve centre of the Maoists deep inside Dandakaranya in Chhattisgarh in February-March this year. CRPF officers say they have information that the Maoists lost significant cadre in that encounter while there were no casualties on the security forces side. Their assessment is that the attack made the top leadership of the Maoists realise that Abujmad was no longer impregnable and that the top leaders would need to scout for a more safe hideout. For the CRPF, the operation was a morale-booster, one that dispelled the popular notion that Abujmad is out-of-bounds for them.

The second and equally critical reason for the formation of COB was the rebellion of the secretary of the Odisha unit of the CPI (Maoist), Sabyasachi Panda. The assessment of the officers heading the anti-Naxal operations is that Pandas exit from the Maoist camp is a huge blow. And, therefore, something had to be done about Odisha before the writ of the outlaws started shrinking in the eastern state.

In a sense, the problem in Odisha was of the Maoists own making. The domination of Telugu cadre in the Andhra-Odisha Border (AOB) committee, which is headed by Modem Balakrishna, alias Manoj, was instrumental in creating a huge rift with Panda whose foot-soldiers are all Odiya locals. In fact, his resignation letter, which he sent to Ganapathi and two other Maoist leaders in August this year, is now in the public domain. It uses strong language while pointing out the disastrous effects of foreign rule in Odisha.

Panda wrote : Our AOB leaders are always for their superiority and tried to keep Odisha committee as subordinates. Politically they never think about Odisha, its peoples condition and political acceptance  In the name of promotion, one type of feudal democracy, similar to that of fascist RSS organisation, prevailed in this party.

Pointing out that the AOB committee demanded the release of only Telugu cadre in exchange for the release of Malkangiri collector Vineel Krishna in February 2011, the letter, at other places, focuses on the difference in food habits and the taunts the Odiya committee members had to suffer. The faultlines were exposed and showed that the Maoists in Odisha are a divided and bitter lot.

The mandate of the COB is to box in Panda with AOBs help and spread the Maoist influence deep into Odisha. Sources in Odisha say over 60 foot-soldiers of the party have now spread into Kandhamal, Ganjam, Gajapati and Rayagada districtsall part of Pandas territoryto talk to the locals and to tell them that they can join the Maoist force and even rise up the ladder to become commanders. The effort is also to take them out of Pandas influence, by describing him as a renegade and accusing him of joining hands with the police. The Maoists realise that the police could even use Panda in their fight to free the state of Red influence. Interestingly, the press releases of the CPI (Maoist) that were earlier being issued in Telugu have now started appearing in Odiya.

The big brother attitude of the Telugus in the organisation is not confined to Odisha alone. Even in Gadchiroli in Maharashtra, which has a Maoist cadre strength of close to 1,800, about 450 of them armed, there are no local tribal commanders. The entire leadership is Telugu and the security forces are now trying to drill a divide, telling the locals that the outsiders are only exploiting them as foot-soldiers.

Police sources also believe COB will be the new alternate location for a hideout for the top leadership to hold conclaves, especially since Abujmad is no longer seen as 100 percent safe. The Maoist plan reportedly is now to increase its strength and presence in the border areas, particularly the tri-junctions of different states, which invariably are grey areas where no ones writ runs.

What helps the Maoists is that inter-state cooperation is, for all practical purposes, lacklustre or non-existent.

*=====================================================================*


*Maoists slit the throat of village-head in Odisha*
Malkangiri (Odisha), Oct 27, 2012, (PTI)
Maoists have killed a village-head by slitting his throat for not heeding to their diktats in Odisha's Malkangiri district, police said today.

Over 50 armed rebels lifted Pandu Madkami (50) of Parsanpalli under Padia police station when he was sleeping in his house late last night and slit his throat at a nearby place, they said.

Madkami, also a petty contractor, and a few other villagers had been summoned by the Maoists to appear before their "Kangaroo Court" on October 17 and let off the next day with warning, police said.

The Maoists suspected him to be acting as a police informer and asked him to refrain from it. They had also asked him to quit contracting.

"We have information about the killing by Maoists. The police have gone to the spot for investigation", Superintendent of Police, Malkangiri, Akhilesh Singh said.


----------



## ajtr

*&#8216;Naxals&#8217; warn resorts against flesh trade*
Sakleshpur (hassan dist):Oct 26, 2012 DH News Service
Maoists have allegedly warned resorts and homestays against participating in the flesh trade. 

A letter purportedly handwritten by the extremists and pasted on the wall of a bus stand at Hiruddi near Devalakere in the taluk Thursday morning, charged the owners of resorts and homestays with running a prostitution racket. The letter stated that college girls from villages were pushed into flesh trade at resorts and homestays.

&#8220;Girls from Hassan are being sent to resorts in Chikmagalur and young women from Chikmagalur are sent to Madikeri to service businessmen customers,&#8221; the letter written in red ink claimed.

The Maoists have also threatened to kill the police and local officers who collude with the owners of such resorts and homestays. 

Besides, they have sought the co-operation of the local residents by providing them with accommodation, food and torchlight. They also cautioned the residents against tipping off the police about their activities. Those interested to join them have been asked to write their cellphone number on the letter. 

Police officers inspected the spot. An investigation is being conducted. A few weeks ago, Naxals had visited some houses in the taluk seeking food.


----------



## Sashan

*MHA advises reverse vasectomy for willing Naxals*​
With many Maoists undergoing vasectomy and shying away from joining the mainstream, the government has offered to conduct reverse sterilisation procedure for Naxals willing to return to normal family life.

In a communication, the Home Ministry today asked Maoist-hit states to facilitate reverse vasectomy operations of willing Maoist cadres and bear medical costs to help the extremists lead normal family life and have children.

"No rehabilitation is complete if Maoist cadres cannot return to normal family life and have children. Hence, there is a need to ascertain the status of the surrendered or arrested Maoist cadres and wherever necessary facilitate their return to normal family life.

This process will also reduce the temptation of the cadres to return to Maoist fold. Hence, state governments should consider facilitating vasectomy reversal operations of willing Maoists. Since most sterilisation surgeries are conducted in a crude manner by local quacks, if the reversal operation has to be done in a higher medical centre, the government should bear the costs," the communication said.

Forced sterilisation of lower cadres of Maoists by top leadership has been in practice for years. The medical procedure is conducted apparently to keep the cadres perpetually battle fit and also to close the option of leading a family life away from Maoist fold.

In fact, pre-condition for many marriages between male and female cadres is male sterilisation to prevent filial attachments.

MHA advises reverse vasectomy for willing Naxals | Business Standard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajtr

*Maoists deny forced vasectomy of cadres*

RANCHI: Maoists in Jharkhand have rubbished the Union home ministry's report that their lower-rung cadres are subjected to forced sterilization in the outfit to prevent filial attachment in future. They have also rejected the government's advisory to nine Naxalite-affected states to conduct reverse vasectomy on the surrendered rebels.

Describing forced vasectomy or reverse vasectomy as a violation of personal rights of an individual, a leader of the Bihar Jharkhand North Chhatisgarh frontier regional committee of the CPI (Maoist) said such practices were not allowed in their outfit. "We have been supporting inter-caste marriages and have well laid-out guidelines for maternity leave for the female cadres. There is no question of stopping people from raising family," said Manas, the spokesperson for the committee.

He said Maoists had been working with the support of villagers and diktats like forced vasectomy would make them hugely unpopular among the people. "Some individual leaders or cadres could have undergone the procedure voluntarily, but that must not be linked with the party's stand at all," the spokesperson argued.

Another Maoist cadre said they were never prevented from raising family or marrying. "We get full support from the party higher-ups if any cadre expresses desire to marry; because this often paves way for the party to have close association with the villagers from where the bridegroom belongs," he said. Having tied the nuptial knots recently with a village girl close to his operational area, the rebel said following the marriage villagers had become more supportive to them.

Sources say the Maoists often enter into family bonding to avoid police suspicion. While police admit that many a time Naxalite leaders gave them the slip because of travelling in plainclothes along with wife and children, the Maoists say leading a normal family life is no exception to their cadres.

Representative of the Coordination of Democratic Rights Organization in Jharkhand Shashi Bhushan Pathak said forceful vasectomy was condemnable in strongest words. "It is a sheer violation of human rights and if such practice is being carried out anywhere in the country, the Maoists must answer for their deed. Such violation must not be allowed and treated as crime against humanity," he said.

In its advisory, the home ministry asked the nine state governments, including Jharkhand, to help ex-Maoists with better medical facilities at government's cost so that they can return to their normal family life. It also suggested the states to suitably sensitize the district administrations so that the issue is addressed with sensitivity. "It is suggested that the names and addresses of the Maoist cadres who avail of this option (reverse vasectomy surgery) should not be disclosed," said the ministry's advisory.


----------



## ajtr

*Maoists to boycott Chhattisgarh anniversary Nov 1*

Raipur, Oct 28 &#8212; Security has been beefed up in Chhattisgarh's restive Bastar region Sunday after the outlawed Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist) announced it will observe black day Nov 1, the day the state was formed 12 years ago, police said.
Police and paramilitary troopers were sent to forested areas and security at government buildings was strengthened after Maoists' posters and banners were found in Sukma district, sources at the police headquarters here told IANS.
The Maoists have asked people in seven districts, which constitute the Bastar region, to observe a black day Nov 1 in protest against an alleged shootout in Sarkeguda in Bijapur district in June in which at least 21 villagers were killed by security forces.
The state government has announced cultural programmes for several days starting Nov 1.
The state is also hosting the first Global Investors Summit Nov 2-3 in Naya Raipur, which will replace Raipur as the state capital.


----------



## ajtr

*US guns, Pak bullets seized from Red rebels in Jharkhand*

RANCHI: Seizures of US-made weapons and over 80 bullets manufacutred at Pakistan Ordinance Factory (POF) from left wing extremists in the last few months have created a flutter in Jharkhand. The state police had on Friday seized 230 bullets including 80 POF amunitions and a US-made carbine from People's Liberation Front of India (PLFI), a splinter of CPI (Maoist), operatives in Simdega district.

In August police had seized US made weapon from Maoists during a search operaiton in hazaribagh district.

A 0.30 US Carbine, a standard weapon extensively used by America in Vietnam war, which was supplied to PLFI 18 months ago was seized in Simdega. Investigation is on to find out the foreign networks of the rebels.

A sub-zonal commander Surya Don alias Subar Singh, arrested along with the foreign arms, on Sunday disclosed to the police that PLFI nowadays gets regular consignments of arms from North east and Nepal.

Jharkhand police spokesperson and IG special branch S N Pradhan said, "I have asked Simdega police to send the bullets, including the Pakistani ones for scientific testing to find out more." Simdega police sent the ammunition for testing on Sunday.

Maoists were the first from whom American arms were seized on August 29 in Hazaribagh district. Now seizure of American arms and Pakistani bullets from PLFI has put a question mark on the internal security of the state in wake of foreign arms supply. Jharkhand police acknowledge the dominance of PLFI. A report of special branch few weeks ago also said that PLFI has become the second largest threat to the state's internal security after the Maoists.

"The head of PLFI himself handles all arms consignment. Leaders like me are not provided any information about arms nor do we seek such information. Only thing that we know is arms consignment come from North East and Nepal," Surya Don was quoted by Simdega SP Prabhat Kumar.

SP added that Surya has been using the US Carbine for past 18 months. "It's an advanced and powerful weapon," said Kumar.

Investigation is on in Simdega to find out whether extremists in North East or Nepal, having links with Pakistan's intelligence agency ISI, provided the ammunition to the rebels.

Along with Surya his bodyguard Churu was arrested from the Odisha-Jharkhand border in a joint operation by the police of both the states. One regular American carbine, 11 rifles, 231 rounds of live cartridges and two grenades were seized late on Friday night.


----------



## Nishan_101

Death Rattle said:


> Maoists caused only 128 casualties to security forces in 2011 and 277 in 2010.
> Total casualties of security forces in 2011 and 2010 from(Maoists,J&K,NE) are 194 and 371 respectively.
> 
> And no the maoists don't have any MANPAD's or AAA's.
> 
> Kashmiri Jiha*ists had them:
> Pakistani missile found in Kashmir, army says - Chicago Tribune
> Trigger-happy Kashmir militants beef up arsenal



Sorry Sir but there were signs that Moaist have some AAAs along with Russian origin MANPADs which they gain from Black Market also some EU and US ones too.


----------



## surya kiran

Nishan_101 said:


> Sorry Sir but there were signs that Moaist have some AAAs along with Russian origin MANPADs which they gain from Black Market also some EU and US ones too.



There were signs?????? What planetary alignments changed or an eagle fell down from the sky? Please provide links.


----------



## ajtr

*Fake Maoist nabbed in Malkangiri dist*

KORAPUT: Villagers caught and handed over a man posing as Maoist to police in Malkangiri district on Tuesday. The fake Red rebel, Madan Hontal (25) of Kadamguda village within Chitrakonda police limits, indulged in extortion.

He was active in the area for quite some time and used to extort money from people in villages within Gunthaput gram panchayat. But when he demanded money from the sarpanch of Gunthaput, villagers informed the police.

"While examining Hontal's antecedents we found out that he was neither a Maoist nor did he have any link with the Maoist organization. He just made a quick buck by identifying himself as a Maoist and used to terrorize people. He was produced in court," SP (Malkangiri) said.

Miscreants identifying themselves as Maoists and extorting money from government officials, traders and contractors has been on the rise in this part of the state in the past few weeks as people seldom dare to approach police against the Red rebels. Police have arrested nearly 20 fake Maoists in Koraput, Malkangiri and Raygada districts in the past few weeks.

*ISI 'linking' to Maoists; Security agencies worried*

Pakistan's covert operations agency Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI) has forged deadly links with Maoists through overground radicals and the banned Students Islamic Movement of India (SIMI) activists not just in West Bengal but the rest of India too, according to Indian security agencies.

This information was shared among police and civilian officials from nine Maoist-infested states who met in the national capital earlier this month to review the anti-Maoist security operations and progress of development works in backward areas of their respective states.

West Bengal's Director General of Police Naparajit Mukherjee had reportedly told the meeting that "though Maoists were facing all-round reverses what was emerging were signs of a growing link between them and Pakistan's ISI, with clear evidence in this regard emerging from four districts of the state bordering Bangladesh."

Murshidabad, West Midnapore, Purulia and Bankura are the four districts, he was quoted as having said at the meet.

A worried Mukherjee is said to have informed of the "growing nexus", which came to light after some Maoists were arrested from these districts and they revealed about overground sympathisers of leftwing extremists establishing ties with Pakistan's spy agency.

"Not just in West Bengal, elements having ISI links are joining forces with overt outfits of Maoists. We have also witnessed the participation of members of the banned SIMI in protest marches and events organised by Maoists and their sympathisers in other parts of the country, including at Jantar Mantar in Delhi (the venue of all protests)," a government official, with knowledge of such developments, told IANS here.

Mukherjee's revelations at the review meeting at the home ministry came even as there has been a "remarkable improvement" in countering leftwing extremists in West Bengal. It also came over a fortnight after then Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) director general K. Vijay Kumar last month appreciated the Mamata Banerjee government for the "cooperation extended to the security forces' operations" to counter the Maoists.

India's security and intelligence agencies have talked of a possible link between ISI and Maoist sympathisers in recent months, but Mukherjee's revelations are the first-ever made in such definitive terms. They have also spoken about Maoist support to terror groups such as those operating in Kashmir.

In recent months, Karnataka police have also talked of having credible inputs of ISI using Indian mafia don Dawood Ibrahim, who currently lives in Pakistan, and his aide Chhota Shakeel, to establish links with Maoists in India.

*Ready to talk with govt, if Maoists surrender: Ranjan*
Madikeri, Oct 31, 2012, DHNS:
Minister for Youths Services and Sports Appachu Ranjan has said that if the Maoists offer to surrender, then he will hold talks with the government. 

He visited the house of Kannikanda Palangappa and Kaveri, where a group of Maoists had visited on Monday.

He said &#8220;one need not be scared of the Maoists. The family can make use of guns for self-protection. The villagers should inform the police on the visit of extremists immediately. We will not give any scope for Naxal and terrorist activities in Kodagu. The police and the ANF will intensify their combing opeartions.&#8221; 

The inmate of the house Poovamma said that four youth including a woman wearing uniforms had visited her house between 5 pm and 6 pm. &#8220;They had collected information on the number of inmates in the house and asked for food. They had guns. I was scared looking at the guns,&#8221; she said. 

&#8220;when our neighbours refused to provide food, they asked rice, turdal, salt and other items. The group had appealed us to support them in pro-poor movement,&#8221; Kaveri said.


----------



## karan21

No one is interested in Indian Maoists. India has made sure that no one in the world media gives attention to maoists. Role of foreign players in the maoists is limited and under control. Most people even inside India don't know they exist. More over economic development is still going and maoists don't significantly affect our economy. 

I guess Pakistan has a valuable lesson to learn here from us.


----------



## ajtr

*CRPF uses GPS, UAVs to fight Maoists*

The Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) is deploying the latest technology to ensure the safety and security of its troops in field operations, particularly in Maoist-affected areas. It has already been monitoring the movement of its personnel in remote areas and deep jungles through global positioning system (GPS), while using unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs) to track the location and movement of Maoists.

India&#8217;s largest paramilitary force is also in the process of acquiring the latest equipment and machinery to detect improvised explosive devices (IEDs) that cause maximum casualties in the force. &#8220;Initially our personnel were not very comfortable with their location and movement being tracked by us, but we managed to convince them it was for their own good,&#8221; a senior CRPF officer said.

&#8220;Through GPS monitoring, we now know their exact location and can reach them in case of an emergency even if they are incommunicado. It is also helping us to alert our troops, thereby giving us tactical advantage over our enemy. And if they face any attack, it will help us provide them immediate reinforcements, besides medical aid and rations,&#8221; the officer noted.

Though GPS monitoring is being used by the CRPF in select areas in Chhattisgarh and Jharkhand, the paramilitary force wants to deploy this technology in all its field operations, particularly in nine left wing extremism (LWE)-affected States where it is engaged in a tough battle with Maoists. &#8220;This technology has given us a big advantage as we can now plan our operations effectively and precisely by sitting in our headquarters,&#8221; the officer added.

Similarly, deployment of UAVs in the LWE-affected areas has also started showing results as these devices are able to pick up ground conversation and movement of Maoists. &#8220;Our personnel are now able to comb areas and carry out operations more effectively in Maoist strongholds, particularly in Chhattisgarh and Jharkhand. UAVs flash real-time imagery of Maoist movements and conversation; the data is immediately passed on to our CoBRA commandos for necessary action. In our future operations, UAVs are going to play an important role in strategising our plans,&#8221; the officer added.

The CRPF is also hunting for the latest devices that help in detecting IEDs. As per the latest data, over two-third of CRPF jawans die in IED explosions during operations. This year, so far 30 jawans have died due to IED blasts. &#8220;Efforts are on to acquire modern devices that detect IEDs even from long distances. IEDs have always been a big challenge not only for us but for all security forces as their nature keeps changing. So there is an urgent need to have better equipment to meet this threat,&#8221; the officer added.


----------



## Killswitch

Hope this isnt a re=post:

http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian...ist-threat-insurgency-news-discussion-73.html


----------



## Abingdonboy

ajtr said:


> *CRPF uses GPS, UAVs to fight Maoists*
> 
> The Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) is deploying the latest technology to ensure the safety and security of its troops in field operations, particularly in Maoist-affected areas. It has already been monitoring the movement of its personnel in remote areas and deep jungles through global positioning system (GPS), while using unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs) to track the location and movement of Maoists.
> 
> India&#8217;s largest paramilitary force is also in the process of acquiring the latest equipment and machinery to detect improvised explosive devices (IEDs) that cause maximum casualties in the force. &#8220;Initially our personnel were not very comfortable with their location and movement being tracked by us, but we managed to convince them it was for their own good,&#8221; a senior CRPF officer said.
> 
> &#8220;Through GPS monitoring, we now know their exact location and can reach them in case of an emergency even if they are incommunicado. It is also helping us to alert our troops, thereby giving us tactical advantage over our enemy. And if they face any attack, it will help us provide them immediate reinforcements, besides medical aid and rations,&#8221; the officer noted.
> 
> Though GPS monitoring is being used by the CRPF in select areas in Chhattisgarh and Jharkhand, the paramilitary force wants to deploy this technology in all its field operations, particularly in nine left wing extremism (LWE)-affected States where it is engaged in a tough battle with Maoists. &#8220;This technology has given us a big advantage as we can now plan our operations effectively and precisely by sitting in our headquarters,&#8221; the officer added.
> 
> Similarly, deployment of UAVs in the LWE-affected areas has also started showing results as these devices are able to pick up ground conversation and movement of Maoists. &#8220;Our personnel are now able to comb areas and carry out operations more effectively in Maoist strongholds, particularly in Chhattisgarh and Jharkhand. UAVs flash real-time imagery of Maoist movements and conversation; the data is immediately passed on to our CoBRA commandos for necessary action. In our future operations, UAVs are going to play an important role in strategising our plans,&#8221; the officer added.
> 
> The CRPF is also hunting for the latest devices that help in detecting IEDs. As per the latest data, over two-third of CRPF jawans die in IED explosions during operations. This year, so far 30 jawans have died due to IED blasts. &#8220;Efforts are on to acquire modern devices that detect IEDs even from long distances. IEDs have always been a big challenge not only for us but for all security forces as their nature keeps changing. So there is an urgent need to have better equipment to meet this threat,&#8221; the officer added.



It is an unfortunate truth that is is often a tragedy that sparks a response from politicans and it seems the massacre of 76 brave CRPF men was the catalyst for change. Now since then the technology,training and resources in the anti-moasit campaign has gone up immeasurably and the momentum is certainly with the GoI. It is clear the Moasists are defeiantly on the run.


----------



## ajtr

*Two CISF men killed in Naxal attack in Chhattisgarh*

Two Central Industrial Security Force (CISF) troopers were on Sunday killed when a group of heavily armed Naxals attacked a security post in Chhattisgarh&#8217;s Dantewada district.

The attack took place early Sunday morning in the Bacheli complex of the National Mineral Development Corporation (NMDC) mines which is guarded by the paramilitary force.

&#8220;Two constables of the force have been killed while their weapons, an AK-47 and an INSAS rifle, have been looted. The incident occurred at around 8 AM,&#8221; a senior Central Industrial Security Force (CISF) officer said.

A joint squad of personnel from CRPF, CISF and state police has launched a combing operation in the area and reinforcements have been rushed.

The CISF headquarters in Delhi has despatched Special Director General R R Verma and Deputy Inspector General (Operations) Jaideep Prasad by a special Home Ministry aircraft to the state for an inquiry.

The Bacheli&#8212;Kirandul complex has witnessed a number of Naxal attacks and six CISF men were killed earlier this year in an ambush by the ultras in the Naxal hotbed of Dantewada in the Bastar region of the state. CISF has since geared up its presence in the area.


----------



## Death Rattle

Naxal killed in police encounter | Business Standard


----------



## ajtr

*Maoists abduct, kill ASI in Chhattisgarh*

RAIPUR: Maoist killed an assistant sub-inspector of police hours after abducting him from Chhattisgarh's Bijapur district on Tuesday evening.

ASI Nilesh Pandey, in his early thirties, was abducted while he was travelling on a bus from Bijapur to Farsegarh. His bullet-ridden body was found in a forested between on Wednesday.

Earlier, the state police neither confirmed nor denied reports about his abduction, apparently because of President Pranab Mukherjee's visit to tribal Bastar region to attend a function at the Ramakrishna Mission Ashram there to mark Swami Vivekananda's 150th birth anniversary.

"The ASI's body was brought to Jagdalpur from where it has been sent to his home town in Bilaspur by helicopter. His family members, who were in Jagdalpur, went to Bilaspur by road as his wife has not been informed about the death," Bijapur district superintendent of police Prashant Agarwal said.

Maoists had given a call for the boycott of the President's visit to Narayanpur to protest deployment of Army in Abujmarh.

The Army has maintained that its presence there was for "training only", but the rebels see it as an attempt to set up a permanent base in the Maoist hotbed of Bastar.

Pandey's killing comes as Chhattisgarh celebrates its 12th statehood anniversary. The state government laid foundation for a state capital city of 'Naya Raipur' and hosted its first Global Investors Meet to attract investment in downstream sectors during the week-long 'Rajyotsav' celebrations.


----------



## Sashan

*Maoist terror completely exposed *


For the first time on Indian television, the horrors of the Maoists terror camps have been exposed by one of their own leaders. TIMES NOW is in possession of Maoist leader Kudiam Gujja's confessional video, which reveals how children are raped before being inducted into their terror camps. In the video, Gujaa confessed to the child rapes committed by him and other Maoists. In October, the CRPF rescued two girls who were raped and then recruited into the Maoist Bal Sangh.



Maoist terror completely exposed-News-Exclusives-TIMESNOW.tv - Latest Breaking News, Big News Stories, News Videos


----------



## Windjammer

*Four killed, 15 prisoners escape in Maoist attack*

Ranchi, Nov 9, 2012, (IANS) :

Three policemen and a prisoner were killed and 15 prisoners, including eight Maoists, escaped Friday when Maoist guerrillas attacked a police vehicle escorting another carrying prisoners in Jharkhand, police said.


"Three policemen and a prisoner were killed and eight Maoist prisoners managed to escape in the attack," Director General of Police G.S. Rath told IANS.

The rebels attacked the convoy to free their jailed comrades near Mohanpur on the Giridh-Dhanbad highway, around 210 km from here, around 4 p.m. The incident took place near main town of Giridih.

According to police sources, around 60 to 70 Maoists, including women rebels, attacked the police party. 

They first hurled bomb at the vehicle carrying prisoners and shot dead its driver. 
A total of seven people, including five policemen and two prisoners, were injured in the attack.

Assistant Sub Inspector Prabhunath Singh, two other policemen and a prisoner were killed in the gun battle.

There were 32 prisoners in the vehicle and more than 15, including eight Maoists, escaped. 

According to police sources, the escaped Maoists include Paresh Mandal, a zonal commander of the banned Communist Party of India-Maoist.

Maoists attacked the vehicle when the prisoners were being taken back to the jail after a court appearance.

Four killed, 15 prisoners escape in Maoist attack

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

*Army probing mysterious death of Lt Col in fire*
Srinagar, Nov 11, 2012 (PTI)

The Army was probing the mysterious death of a senior officer whose charred body was seen in an operational shelter in a camp near Bandipora town amidst indications that the fire could have been an insider's job.

Officially, the Army had said that the fire was created by a short circuit and investigations were on into it but other sources said it could have been caused by an act of sabotage by some within the 5 Para Regiment in which Lt Col Sarang Apte was acting as the second-in-command.

The body of Apte, a decorated officer who took part in the Kargil war, with 100 per cent burns, was found in a camp after a fire broke out in several huts during the intervening night of Friday and Saturday.
*
Sources said preliminary investigation of an internal inquiry ordered into the incident pointed towards a possible involvement of some within the unit who might have triggered the fire to settle personal scores with Apte.*

The investigators started working on sabotage theory as it was highly unlikely that the fire, if caused by electric short circuit, would have spread to other huts as these were located at a fair distance from the hut in which Apte was sleeping, the sources said. Meanwhile, the shootout in which Maj Maninderpal Singh and a 70-year-old civilian were injured in Pattan area of Baramulla district yesterday, could also leave the Army red faced.

The sources said the officer was probably lured by two youth to an orchard, the reason for which remained a mystery. The Major reportedly entered into a heated argument with the two youth, one of whom seized the officer's revolver and shot him, sources said.

While one of them, Javed Ahmad, was nabbed by security forces within hours of the incident, the other youth, Firdaus Ahmad, who is having the officer's pistol, is still at large, the sources said.

The army has so far remained tightlipped about the incident. 

Army probing mysterious death of Lt Col in fire


----------



## Death Rattle

What has a murder(if a murder indeed) due to personal scores and rivalry got do with Maoist insurgency?


----------



## Windjammer

Death Rattle said:


> What has a murder(if a murder indeed) due to personal scores and rivalry got do with Maoist insurgency?



Spoon feed time....the thread is about insurgency....read the rest within the article.
*
it could have been caused by an act of sabotage by some within the 5 Para Regiment in which Lt Col Sarang Apte was acting as the second-in-command.*


----------



## Death Rattle

Windjammer said:


> Spoon feed time....the thread is about insurgency....read the rest within the article.
> *
> it could have been caused by an act of sabotage by some within the 5 Para Regiment in which Lt Col Sarang Apte was acting as the second-in-command.*


If he was murdered he was murdered by his rivals inside his regiment not by maoists or other insurgents.
Looks like you didn't read the article you posted:


> Sources said preliminary investigation of an internal inquiry ordered into the incident pointed towards a possible involvement of* some within the unit who might have triggered the fire to settle personal scores with Apte.*


----------



## Windjammer

Death Rattle said:


> If he was murdered he was murdered by his rivals inside his regiment not by maoists or other insurgents.
> Looks like you didn't read the article you posted:



This is beyond your comprehension, you should just stick to what you are good at....like posting every murder, kidnapping, child birth and divorce that happens in Pakistan....only proves how Indians are obsessed with Pakistan and we really enjoy it.
Keep up with the good work.


----------



## Death Rattle

Windjammer said:


> This is beyond your comprehension, you should just stick to what you are good at....like posting every murder, kidnapping, child birth and divorce that happens in Pakistan....only proves how Indians are obsessed with Pakistan and we really enjoy it.
> Keep up with the good work.


I am not bothered/don't care about what goes on in Pakistan unlike you who google desperately for anti india news.


----------



## ajtr

*Three CRPF jawans injured in Naxal firing*

NAGPUR/CHANDRAPUR: Three Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) jawans of 192 battalion were injured in an encounter with armed Naxals in Jarawandi jungles under Etapalli tehsil of Gadchiroli on Sunday afternoon. One critically injured CRPF jawan, Subhashchandra, has been shifted to Nagpur for emergency treatment, while the other two are being treated at the Civil Hospital in Gadchiroli, sources said.

District sources said a squad of 30-35 CRPF jawans was carrying out routine anti-Naxal patrolling in the jungle near village Ropi in Jarawandi when the gun battle took place at about 1pm. The lurking Naxalites fired indiscriminately at security personnel, which took the forces by surprise. CRPF jawans retaliated but by then three of their jawans had already sustained injuries of different degrees.

Subhashchandra, who was in the front, sustained two bullet injuries. He sustained a bullet injury on the left side of his chest while another hit him in the left thigh. Two of his colleagues were also hurt but their injuries were not serious. The injured Subhashchandra was airlifted to Nagpur from Etapalli. The two other injured jawans were later rushed to Gadchiroli civil hospital.

In view of the swift response from the forces, the reds retreated into the jungles after around half-an-hour. Security forces said some Naxals might have been injured in the encounter.


----------



## ajtr

*Maoist disruption in Chhattisgarh operations a worry for NMDC*

KOLKATA: NMDC, the largest miner, which recently suffered a 15% drop in quarterly sales, has said disruption in operations due to Maoist group activities in Bailadila complex, its largest and most lucrative mine, was one of the key business challenges facing the company. It also said remote location of its projects may act "as a deterrent in attracting and retaining talent."

This is perhaps the first time that the state-owned mining company, which caters to 40% of iron ore needs of steel companies like JSW Steel, Essar Steel and RINL, has aired its deep concern over core mining activity. NMDC's concerns have been articulated in a detailed corporate investor presentation post announcement of the second quarter results in FY13 results, where it has listed its business challenges.

The company said "delays in forest and environment clearance for new mines may affect time schedules for the opening and commissioning of new mines and affect investment plans." The iron ore miner currently produces about 60,000-65,000 tonnes a day from its mines at Bailadilla in Chhattisgarh and Karnataka and has an annual production of 27.3 million tonnes.

The company, in which the government last month approved a 10% stake sale that is estimated to fetch the exchequer around Rs 7,000 crore, has also added that intense competition from the private sector in securing fresh mining leases may result in loss of leases and litigation over secured leases that may delay development of leased properties. "Unless we are able to secure additional reserves of iron ore that can be mined at competitive costs or if we cannot mine existing reserves at competitive costs, our financial position may be adversely affected," the company said.

NMDC reported a 14% slide in net profit in the second quarter of July-September 2012 to Rs 1,679 crore against a net profit of Rs 1,963 crore, yearon-year, while net sales too were down 15% at Rs 2,612 crore.

The largest domestic iron ore company, which produces 16% of India's ore, has also cautioned investors that the entry of multinational players and other domestic companies into iron ore mining may further increase competitive pressures. The mining major has had a good work culture and employee relations with its staff, which numbered 5,924 as on March 31, 2012. It employs some of the most technically skilled and professionally qualified employees.


----------



## Doctor Death

Four Maoists killed in Chhattisgarh.
By Indo Asian News Service | IANS

Raipur, Nov 12 (IANS) Four Maoists were gunned down in Chhattisgarh Monday in a joint operation by the Chhattisgarh and Andhra Pradesh Police, officials said.
The security forces also recovered arms, ammunition and Maoist literature from a forested site at Bijapur.
According to Bijapur Superintendent of Police Prashant Agrawal, the operation followed a tip off that top Maoists were in the Tarlaguda forest adjoining Andhra Pradesh.
Police teams from both states encircled the place. The Maoists opened fire, leading to an hour-long gun battle. Some of the insurgents escaped into the dense jungles.
Policemen searching the area later found the bodies.

Four Maoists killed in Chhattisgarh - Yahoo! News India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

BERHAMPUR (ODISHA): Five Maoists were killed in a
fierce encounter with security forces in a forest on
the border of Odisha's Ganjam and Gajapati districts
on Wednesday.
At least two security personnel were also injured in the exchange of fire in Bhaliagada jungle under
Mohana police station area, police said.
"We have received information about the death of
five Maoists during an exchange of fire in the
jungle. The bodies are yet to be recovered as the
operation is still on," DIG of police (southern range) R K Sharma said.
The slain ultras belonged to a group headed by
Maoist leader Sabyasachi Panda, he said.
Panda, who was recently expelled from the CPI
(Maoist), had formed the Odisha Maobadi Party.
Although Panda was present in the camp during the operation jointly conducted by the Special
Operation Group and District Voluntary Forces, his
whereabouts were not known immediately, the DIG
said.
Superintendent of police (Gajapati) C S Meena said
the operation was launched in the jungle after specific information about movement of Maoists.
Meena is coordinating the operation with
superintendent of police (Ganjam) Ashish Singh.

Five Maoists killed in encounter in Odisha - The Times of India


----------



## kurup

Ulfa faction calls for Assam shutdown Nov 19

Guwahati : ULFA s anti&#8722;talk faction has called for a 12&#8722;hour dawn&#8722;to&#8722;dusk shutdown in Assam Monday to protest against the killing of three people in a staged gun&#8722;battle Nov 14. Security forces in Majuli Island in Jorhat had Thursday killed three people and injured two during an anti&#8722;insurgency operation.

Police said one of the deceased was an Ulfa militant while the two others were civilians, who died in the cross&#8722;fire.

The two injured people were also civilians, they said. Police also said they recovered a pistol and live ammunition from the slain militant. But the United Liberation Front of Asom (Ulfa) faction led by Paresh Baruah said all the people killed in the staged gun&#8722;battle were civilians.

"The three people killed in Majuli on Thursday were not ULFA cadre but innocent civilians," said a statement by Aranya Asom, a member of the ULFA s publicity wing. The statement said the Nov 19 shutdown would be in effect in Dhemaji, Dibrugarh, Lakhimpur, Golaghat, Jorhat, Sibsagar and Tinsukia districts.

Indian Defence News - Ulfa faction calls for Assam shutdown Nov 19


----------



## ajtr

*Four killed in fresh Assam violence; curfew continues in Kokrajhar*

GUWAHATI: Bodoland area in lower Assam witnessed fresh trouble with the killing of four persons by armed assailants in Jiaguri even as police arrested a member of Bodoland Territorial Autonomous District in connection with the killing.

The assailants fired randomly on a group of persons at Jiaguri in Kokrajhar police station in which four persons were killed late on Friday night, inspector general of police (BTAD) S N Singh said.

"Monokumar Brahma alias Jalja, a member of BTAD, was arrested early today in connection with the killing," he said.

"Two AK-47 rifles, magazines of AK-47 rifles and 60 rounds of assorted ammunition were seized from his bedroom. He is currently being interrogated," he said.

Indefinite curfew has been continuing in Kokrajhar district as violence flared up in the area again, the police said.


----------



## kurup

Maoist commander arrested in Ranchi 

Ranchi : A Maoist commander was arrested here Tuesday after a tip&#8722;off and a pistol and live cartridges were seized from him, police said.

According to police, Pawan Gope, a Maoist commander of People s Liberation Front of India (PLFI),

was arrested in the heart of the state capital. Maoists are active in 18 of the 24 districts of Jharkhand.

Indian Defence News - Maoist commander arrested in Ranchi


----------



## black_jack

Harassed by male cadres, women Maoists surrender arms

Distressed over being exploited by male Maoist members, many women cadres are laying down their arms and now hope to join the mainstream.

Recently Sumita alias Toda of Gilima village in Odisha's Ganjam District surrendered with her arms before the police.

Sumitra, who had joined the Maoista two years ago, revealed that she was forced to do so, as she was exploited and tortured by the male cadres.

"I was alone at home where they (Maoists) took me away at the gunpoint. They forcibly asked me to wear their uniform and made me to walk in the night. They didn&#8217;t let me return to my village. Whenever I asked to go home they used to threaten me," said Sumitra.

"She joined the Maoist group two years ago. Maoists initially took her to carry their luggage but afterwards they didn&#8217;t let her go back home. She was given training and involved in anti-social activities. After bearing torture for two years she finally got a chance to get out of the camp by crossing lots of hurdles. She is now trying to join the mainstream. We have accepted her surrender and under the government&#8217;s surrender policy she will be given different facilities," said Ashish Singh, Superintendent of Police, Ganjam district.

Maoists who claim to be taking up the cause of the poor are reported to have tortured and sexually exploited their women cadres.

What happened to Sumitra is a confirmation of this fact.

Harassed by male cadres, women Maoists surrender arms - India - DNA


----------



## bloo

ajtr said:


> *Four killed in fresh Assam violence; curfew continues in Kokrajhar*
> 
> GUWAHATI: Bodoland area in lower Assam witnessed fresh trouble with the killing of four persons by armed assailants in Jiaguri even as police arrested a member of Bodoland Territorial Autonomous District in connection with the killing.
> 
> The assailants fired randomly on a group of persons at Jiaguri in Kokrajhar police station in which four persons were killed late on Friday night, inspector general of police (BTAD) S N Singh said.
> 
> "Monokumar Brahma alias Jalja, a member of BTAD, was arrested early today in connection with the killing," he said.
> 
> "Two AK-47 rifles, magazines of AK-47 rifles and 60 rounds of assorted ammunition were seized from his bedroom. He is currently being interrogated," he said.
> 
> Indefinite curfew has been continuing in Kokrajhar district as violence flared up in the area again, the police said.



List of terrorist incidents in Pakistan since 2001 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## A1Kaid

Naxalites and BJP money link

BJP won polls with money from naxalites: Digvijaya - Hindustan Times

Constable killed
Dismissed constable killed in Kanker by suspected Naxalites | Business Standard


Maoist set free
Six Maoists freed in Giridih still at large - TOI Mobile | The Times of India Mobile Site


----------



## kaykay

A1Kaid said:


> Naxalites and BJP money link
> 
> BJP won polls with money from naxalites: Digvijaya - Hindustan Times
> 
> Constable killed
> Dismissed constable killed in Kanker by suspected Naxalites | Business Standard
> 
> 
> Maoist set free
> Six Maoists freed in Giridih still at large - TOI Mobile | The Times of India Mobile Site



LOLz....man here in India no one gives a damn to 'Doggy' singh...he is a born A§§.


----------



## cnleio

I have a interesting question here. 

Did India's Maoist know Chinese(or HanZi)? How did there members study Maoism? Or except the same name, nothing as same as Mao style in China,totally domestic revolution by Indian style? Ths


----------



## Azazel

cnleio said:


> I have a interesting question here.
> 
> Did India's Maoist know Chinese(or HanZi)? How did there members study Maoism? Or except the same name, nothing as same as Mao style in China,totally domestic revolution by Indian style? Ths



They basically communists.They have no connection to China.They started using Maoism only after the collapse of Soviet Union.The whole Maoism and people revolution stuff are justification for their criminal activities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Azazel said:


> They basically communists.They have no connection to China.They started using Maoism only after the collapse of Soviet Union.The whole Maoism and people revolution stuff are justification for their criminal activities.


Wow, ths for ur explanation. Only the organization's name, they'll feel disappointed because today China huge difference with Mao's China.


----------



## Azazel

cnleio said:


> Wow, ths for ur explanation. Only the organization's name, they'll feel disappointed because today China huge difference with Mao's China.



They actually do.


----------



## Windjammer

*7 CRPF men killed in encounter with Maoists in Jharkhand*

Latehar (Jharkhand), Jan 7, 2013, PTI:
Seven CRPF personnel were killed and at least nine others were injured in a fierce gun battle with Maoist guerrillas in Latehar district on Monday.

Jharkhand Director General of Police G S Rath said that nine or 10 other personnel from both CRPF and Jharkhand Jaguar were injured in the gun battle with the Maoists near the Katila locality of Amuatikar village of the district.

The CRPF had rushed to the spot after police got information that several Maoist guerrillas, including those from outside the state, had assembled near the place.

The encounter broke out when the Maoists from a hill-top fired on the security personnel.
Units drawn from the 112 and 134 battalions of the Central Reserve Police Force and state police were out to conduct an anti-Naxal operation when the attack took place.

The security forces have consolidated their positions now and some casualties have been inflicted upon the Naxals too, a CRPF official said in New Delhi.

This was the first major encounter this year where security forces suffered casualties in anti-Maoist operations.

It came close on the heels of Union Rural Development Minister Jairam Rameshs two-day visit to the Maoist-affected districts of Latehar, Garhwa and Palamau from December 31 to inspect the Centrally sponsored rural development works.

7 CRPF men killed in encounter with Maoists in Jharkhand


----------



## AHAM BRIHMASMI

confirmed sources have informed that moist have planted IEDs in side the dead bodies, two villagers have been killed while removing them from forest, recovery is now postponed and ways are being devised to recover the bodies without mutilation and more casuelties.


----------



## Sashan

*The battle against the Maoists is going to get fiercer and bloodier.

Determined to get back at Maoists that killed and booby-trapped bodies of CRPF personnel, the home ministry has sent out orders to deploy another 10,000 men in the Maoist heartland within the next two months.*

Besides Odisha and Bihar, the new deployment plan will focus on raising presence of security personnel in Jharkhand where 18 CRPF battalions (each battalion has a sanctioned strength of 1,050) have been fighting pitched battles with the Maoists.

The move will push the total number of security personnel in Maoist-infested districts to over 85,000.

"The operations will be intensified. We will take forward the strikes," CRPF director general Pranay Sahay said, referring to the continuing offensive to corner the 100-150 Maoists in Jharkhand's Latehar district.

*Nine CRPF and one state police personnel have died in the latest round of encounters as security personnel approached Maoists who controlled the hilltop.

It was a cost the security establishment was ready to pay.*

"There will be more casualties on both sides... It is a battle for survival and preserving their stronghold in these forests," a government source associated with the operations added.

And it isn't going to be restricted to Jharkhand. Home secretary RK Singh - who has a reputation of being a hard administrator - has ordered induction of 10 more battalions (5 CRPF, 3 Sashastra Seema Bal and 2 BSF battalions) into the Maoist heartland. 

Battle gets fiercer in naxal zone: govt to deploy 10,000 more security personnel - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

CRPF recovers mines, IED after Naxal encounter


NAGPUR: Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) staved off a Naxal attack near Sirpur village in the jungle of Pendhri in Gadchiroli district in the early hours of Monday. The paramilitary forces recovered three unexploded improvised explosive devices ( IED), two landmines and one claymore mine following the encounter that took place at 7am.

Sources stated 192 Battalion of CRPF was engaged in area domination exercise in Pendhri jungles from the previous day evening. A band of Naxals, camping in the jungle, triggered a blast spotting the advancing party. A senior official said the CRPF troop had to break the multi-layered ambush formed by the rebels to corner the paramilitary jawans.

As the CRPF personnel started circling the area, the rebels opened fire that led to gunfight. The exchange took place for 15-20 minutes. The Naxals retreated as the CRPF was fast zeroing in on them. There was no information of any casualty. CRPF conducted a search for another couple of hours in adjoining jungles.

On January 25, CRPF had a gunfight with Naxals near Chhattisgarh border. Sources said the latest encounter also took place close to Chhattisgarh. Pendhri and its surrounding jungles often serve as shelter for Naxals across the border. District police too have often got involved in gunfight with the Naxals here.

Security force also recovered a walkie-talkie from the spot that indicated the rebels had a senior leader among them. It is learnt the Naxals were camping at the spot to prepare for a sabotage attack.

CRPF recovers mines, IED after Naxal encounter - Times Of India


----------



## mirage2K

*Andhra Greyhound model for other Maoist-hit states on anvil*

NEW DELHI: The Centre wants anti-Maoist special forces to be raised by Bihar, Chhattisgarh, Jharkhand and Odisha on the lines of Andhra Greyhounds, to have a young profile, with constabulary under 30 years and others below 40 years. The Union home ministry insists that recruitment to these elite forces should be voluntary and its personnel, who will have to undergo rigorous training to withstand inhospitable terrain and master jungle survival, should not be on active deployment for more than 15 days at a stretch. 

The financial clearances for the state-level anti-Naxal special forces - to be funded by Rs 280-crore scheme of the Union home ministry &#8212; are in and a final nod by the Cabinet is expected shortly. The home ministry hopes the specialized forces to be constituted within the next six months with young volunteers from the state police, who will be on deputation for a limited period, just like Greyhounds where officers serve for three years. 

The ministry is hopeful that many young police personnel will evince interest in becoming part of this elite component of the state police, given the incentive of 60 per cent of the basic salary, along with dearness allowance, and other awards like out-of-turn promotions for outstanding acts of bravery, it entails. 

The parameters of the specialized anti-Naxal forces will come up for discussion with the concerned states at a Naxal review meeting convened by the Union home ministry here next week. According to home ministry sources, the states will be asked to commit to the suggested stipulations at an anti-Naxal review meeting convened by the home ministry here next week, in order to qualify for Central funds under the Rs 280-crore scheme. 

The meeting is expected to fine-tune operational strategies, besides discussing stepping up of police presence in problem areas such as Dandkaranya forest region, Andhra-Odisha border, Koel-Sankh region in Jharkhand and Jamui-Banka in Bihar. 

The anti-Naxal strategy review - a quarterly affair - will also see the Centre enquiring about the states' follow up on its earlier suggestion that they replicate West Bengal government's successful experiment of recruiting 5,000 junior police personnel from the Naxal hotbed of Junglemahal. The Trinamool Congress-ruled state has, it be recalled, witnessed a steep fall in its Naxalism indices.

Andhra Greyhound model for other Maoist-hit states on anvil - The Times of India


----------



## illusion8

Sashan said:


> *
> 
> Determined to get back at Maoists that killed and booby-trapped bodies of CRPF personnel, the home ministry has sent out orders to deploy another 10,000 men in the Maoist heartland within the next two months.*



The b@stard's cornered - we'll be hearing good news soon

NEW DELHI: CPI (Maoist) leader Arvindji, who had got IED planted in the abdomen of CRPF jawans in the recent Latehar encounter, has been cornered in the jungle of Jharkhand's Gumla district along with 150 Maoists. Sources said an encounter between the Maoists and the security forces could ensue anytime. 

Naxal who planted bombs in jawans&rsquo; bodies cornered - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jayanta

BATMAN said:


> This is ethnic cleanising and India perhaps is the only country in the modern world where such crimes are going on and on.
> But again full credit to Indian media who down played such shames, I even doubt the figure of 6,000.



Ohh la la....Look who's speaking...a Pakistani on Maoists issues in India...and comparing it with ethnic cleansing. Well why not look at SHIA's, Ahmedis, Christians and Hindus in your own country. The only case of ethnic cleansing of India was in J&K where Kashmiri pandits were wiped out from the state.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jayanta

Well I am no student of Political science....but all I can say is...extremism in India especially Maoists and the NE-India is mostly due to the negligence of the center to those areas. Those are the underdeveloped areas of the country..if those areas are developed there is a bright chance these people will be part of the mainstream. We have seen a lot of such activities in my own country...and the best way to deal is with softer strategies rather than with force...one can kill an individual but not an "IDEA" or a thought.


----------



## Windjammer

Army man killed in Manipur bomb explosion, two injured
Imphal, Feb 25, 2013, (PTI):
An army jawan was killed and two others were seriously injured when a powerful bomb, allegedly planted by insurgents, exploded in Manipur's interior Churachandpur district bordering Myanmar and Mizoram this morning.

Official sources said personnel of 11 Gorkha Rifles were on patrol duty when the bomb, which was attached to a culvert, exploded at around 6.40 am killing a jawan on the spot and injuring two others seriously.

It was not immediately known whether the suspected insurgents used remote-controlled device or a timer.

The place of occurance is about 6 km from Churachandpur police station and about 50 km south of the state capital, the sources said.

Security and police personnel posted near Churachandpur police station immediately surrounded the area and launched a search operation but none was apprehended and it is being suspected that the assailants might be hiding in the nearby thickly wooded hilly area.

No individual or group has so far claimed responsibility for the incident which is the first major attack on army personnel this year, the sources added. 

Army man killed in Manipur bomb explosion, two injured


----------



## fatal_toxic

10 members of CPI(Maoist) were killed in gunbattle with the TPC (Tritiya Prastuti Committee) who is state n police backed in Kunda block of Chatra distt. in Jharkhand..

The killed include some of the high ranking members of CPI!

The Kunda block is one of the most dangerous nd protected zones by maoists in Jharkhand!
The first naxals arrived frm West Bengal fr the first time in Jharkhand (tht time Bihar) in this block only!
all the bodies hv been recovered by the Police n some 38 arms includin LMG's hv been recovered!

Source-My dad as he was posted as an Officer incharge in Chatra distt. n jus heard him talk on the fone in the morning!

I cant post the source or "Real" source frm NDTV's website as i hv nt completed 30 posts....

however u can open the NDTV site n see the news!!!!
BTW they havent repoprted abt the guns as the bglock is too remote to be covered by NDTV's reporters..
BTw i'll hv the news next mornin in my local newspaper as m in jharkhand onli!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kaykay

A maoist top commander along with five others surrendered before the BSF in odisha!!!
Maoist commander surrenders in Koraput district

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kaykay

Police counter attack maoists, force them to flee.
Police counterattack Maoist, force them to flee


----------



## kaykay

2 maoists arrested in odisha while 1 top commander arrested in tamil nadu.
Maoists arrested in Odisha
Bengal CRPF camp attack suspect held in Tamil Nadu


----------



## kurup

IAF flies double sorties in Chhattisgarh Red zone


The Indian Air Force flew choppers in buddy pairs over Maoist strongholds in Chhattisgarh in the first week of April as extra precaution in the run-up to the third anniversary of the Tadmetla massacre where the rebels killed 76 CRPF men in 2010. Unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs) are also being used to sanitize routes of choppers.

During double sorties, while one IAF chopper descends the other hovers above to provide aerial security cover, said a source. Each MI-17 chopper carries a light machine gun (LMG), besides other weapons, and Garud commandos. 

The CRPF, nodal agency in anti-Maoist operations, throw a security cordon over the helipad during ascent and descent of choppers in Maoist bastions. The IAF commandos guard the chopper and man the LMG on board after descent.

The IAF and BSF choppers are primarily used to provide logistic support &#8212; carry men and provisions in inaccessible areas as well as those injured in encounters with Maoists.

IAF has allotted the CRPF 80 hours a month for sorties. The security forces were apprehensive that double sorties would gobble up the flying hours. However, the IAF has decided to count flying hours of one chopper in case there is a need for a double sortie.

The IAF is more careful after the January 18 incident when six of its men abandoned an injured Chhattisgarh policeman and rushed for safety after their chopper crash landed at Timilwada in south Chhattisgarh. The IAF men also left behind a light machine gun and a pistol after Maoists fired 19 bullets at the chopper.

Recently, there were inputs from Kishtaram and Bheji in south Chhattisgarh&#8217;s Konta that Maoist squads could do replays of Timilwada and attack chopper flying above their bastions, said a state police officer.

Chhattisgarh Police and the CRPF beefed up security manifold to sanitize the areas before chopper landings. After the January 18 incident, the IAF, too, has been insisting on sanitization of sorties routes in Maoist strongholds using unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs) before its choppers fly out on air support missions.

&#8220;We have been using UAVs for sanitizing areas wherever possible,&#8221; said a senior police officer.

The Tactical Counter Offensive Campaign (TCOC) of the Maoist have also begun. Maoists conduct TCOC, or &#8216;escalation of violence&#8217;, twice a year &#8212; once in April-May, and then in December-January. During these periods, there is an increase in violence in Maoist zones across the country.

A workshop was also held to sensitize personnel of all security forces, including state police, CRPF and IAF, involved in anti-Maoist operations in Chhattisgarh about threat perception.

IAF flies double sorties in Chhattisgarh Red zone | idrw.org


----------



## scarcry

4 Naxals, one policeman, 2 civilians killed in encounter | NDTV.com

Gadchiroli: Four naxalites, a police jawan and two civilians were killed today in an encounter between the ultras and the security personnel in Sindesur forest of Maharashtra's Gadchiroli district.

Acting on a tip-off, commandos of anti-Naxal unit C-60 combed Sindesur forest area in Dhanora taluka and spotted a group of ultras who fired at them, triggering a gun battle at around 11 AM, police said.

The slain policeman has been identified as Constable Govinda Farkade (41) of Jairampur village of the district.

The four Naxals and two civilians killed in the encounter are yet to be identified, police said.

Search operations are still on in the forest area.

One SLR, a country-made gun, some weapons, ammunition and other Naxal-related material were recovered from the spot, police said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scarcry

10 Maoists killed in encounter on Andhra, Chhattigarh border: Police - The Times of India

RAIPUR: At least 10 Maoists were killed in a gun battle between security forces and the rebels in Kanchal forests close to the inter-state border of Andhra Pradesh and Chhattisgarh in tribal Bastar region on Tuesday morning, police said.

Preliminary reports said a joint team of Greyhounds-the elite commando force of Andhra Pradesh-and Chhattisgarh police had a fierce encounter for three hours between 0400 and 0700 hours under Pamed police station area in Bijapur district. Security forces claimed that they have gunned down 10 rebels during the encounter in which a large number of rebels were injured.

It's not immediately known whether the bodies of slain rebels were recovered by the forces as the Maoists usually take away the bodies of their demand comrades. However, police said they have recovered arms and ammunitions, including INSAS and .303 rifles, from the encounter spot.


----------



## sms

*Top surrendered Naxal says govt plan of development with crackdown working*

A top Naxal leader who surrendered recently has said that the government's twin strategy of security with development has begun to hurt the Maoists, leaving the morale of their cadre affected.

_*"The senior leadership of the party (CPI Maoist) is worried over setbacks due to Operation Greenhunt and the various developmental works undertaken by the government in remote areas of districts like Gadchiroli," Badarpu Mallaiyya alias Shekhar, the in-charge of the South Gadchiroli divisional committee of the CPI (Maoist), who surrendered before the Andhra Pradesh police in November, told The Indian Express here on Wednesday.*_

Originally from Macchupetha village of Karimnagar district in Andhra, Shekhar, 48, was in Gadchiroli for questioning by the local police. He had been heading the Maoist operations in Bhamragarh, Perimili, Aheri and Sironcha from 2008 onwards till his arrest.

*"The morale of the party has been affected by the pressure created by Operation Greenhunt. A lot of areas have been lost to the police," Shekhar said, adding that with people getting employment in government works like road construction, digging of wells, forest jobs etc as well as under the MNREGS, fewer people were joining the CPI*

He admitted that the *lucrative surrender offers had also enticed many to lay down arms*, even as police had stepped up their combing operations. "Barring parts of Chhattisgarh and Jharkhand, the situation elsewhere is more or less equally bad for the party."

Shekhar specifically cited loss of many parts of Aheri, Perimili and Sironcha in south Gadchiroli that he commanded, along with Bhamragarh and areas of Kurkheda and Korchi in the north.

Asked what the biggest concern of the Maoists was, Shekhar said: *"That the party isn't growing. Fresh recruitment has virtually stopped and the Dalam strength has gone down from about 15 to 10.*" He added that Maoists were trying to counter this by exhorting cadre to increase contact with people. 

Shekhar, who had been part of the encounter at Lahiri that killed 17 policemen, defended targeting cops. "The pressure of police was growing and the party had suffered a lot of losses. So there was directive from the top leadership for big action," he said.

A veteran of many bloody encounters in Andhra and Maharashtra during his *24 years as a Maoist*, Shekhar surrendered along with wife Ponnam Saroja alias Vijaya partly because* he is suffering from "kidney and liver" ailments and also because of "disillusionment" *following the suicide last year by senior Maoist Divakar.

About the allegation that cadres from Andhra have an upper hand over tribals in the CPI (Maoist), Shekhar said: "The promotions in the party are generally according to seniority. But there is some discrimination against tribals. At least the tribals do complain about it."

*He admitted handing down death to 12 alleged police informers in Gadchiroli, but claims he was asked to do so by the leadership.* Asked if any evidence is sought before an "informer" is killed, Shekhar said: *"People's opinion is considered as valid. If later it is found that someone has been wrongly killed, we go and apologise to the family."
*
Talking about funding, Shekhar said each divisional committee chief gets Rs 20 lakh annually for spending. "*I used to collect Rs 2 crore during tendu season in my division*. The bamboo extraction charge is collected by the Dandakaranya Special Zonal Committee, which is a higher body."

Shekhar, who joined the Manthni Dalam in Karimnagar district in 1988 at the age of 24 allegedly under pressure from landlords, claims that when he visited his village after his surrender, everyone, including the landlord families, came to see him. *"They were all very happy to see me. It's no more the kind of village it used to be."*


An Eye opener for who think Naxals are saints and have strong grip!!
Link: Top surrendered Naxal says govt plan of development with crackdown working - Indian Express


----------



## kaykay

500 tribals desert Maoist-backed CMAS in Odisha`s Koraput

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## peaceful

bongkong said:


> China is burning because insurgency is a FAIL. That is why it is resorting to such chutiyapanti at border. We have already received first of M777 howitzers! Indigenous howitzer production will follow after June. The target window of China is till 2018. After that we have it covered well.



M777 howitzers,wo wo ,really impressive! 

one day loser, always loser.


----------



## senkakudefender

Jharkhand: Seven Maoists were killed by security personnel on April 29 in an encounter in Katia forests of Latehar district, but only three bodies were recovered, police said.

"Seven Maoists were killed during the gun battle. While three were recovered (from the spot), four others were carried away by their associates," Superintendent of Police Kranti Kumar told reporters here. Two rifles, one INSAS and a walkie-talkie were recovered from the encounter site, he added.

Earlier DIG R K Dhan said over 100 rebels had assembled in the forests last night and security personnel of the CRPF, the CoBRA and the Jharkhand Jaguar rushed to the spot where the encounter took place.

The location of the encounter was near the Maoist-dominated spot where the ultras had killed 13, including 10 security men, in January this year.

FRESH MEAT DELIVERED!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

*
Chhattisgarh: Naxal attacks AIR station near Jagdalpur, 3 dead
*
Jagdalpur: The All India Radio ( AIR) station on Sunday near Jagdalpur in Bastar district of Chhattisgarh was attacked by a naxal group.
Three policemen have been killed and one suffered injuries in the standoff between the naxal group and security personnel.
"The attack took place at the Doordarshan TV tower at Marenga village under Parpa police station in the district on Sunday morning, leaving three police personnel killed and one injured," Inspector General of Police (IG) Bastar Range Himanshu Gupta said over phone.

Three policemen have been killed and one suffered injuries in the standoff between the naxal group and security personnel.
Marenga village is around 15 km from Jagdalpur, the district headquarters. The injured jawan has been referred to Raipur for treatment. Security forces have launched a search operation in the region to nab the attackers.
Chhattisgarh is home to many naxal groups and the state is badly hit by terror attacks and has seen many such incidents in the past.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## senkakudefender

More pigs dead!

*Jharkhand: Maoist killed, two security men injured in an encounter*

Jharkhand: One Maoist was killed and two security men were injured on Monday in an encounter in Jharkhand. Police officials said they received a tip-off that Maoists were about to assemble in the forest whereupon the police, COBRA and CRPF forces rushed to the spot.

The Maoists fired on seeing the personnel, triggering a gun fight. The encounter took place in a forest between Kalerango and Chatnibeda villages under naxal-affected Kuchai police station.
DIG (Kolhan range) AK Singh said the deceased was in uniform and a massive search operation was on to check whether any other Moist was killed in the encounter. The injured security men were being flown to Jamshedpur for admission in Tata Main Hospital.

Seraikela-Kharswan district Superintendent of Police, Upendra Kumar said acting on an information that the Maoists were about to assemble in the forest, personnel of the Commando Battalion for Resolute Action (COBRA), CRPF and district police rushed to the spot for an operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mirage2K

*Naxalism: a war that is not ending*

Recently at the UPA bash to celebrate nine years of the coalition in power, Sonia Gandhi had admonished reporters saying, &#8220;You Dilliwallahs know nothing about the feelings of the people.&#8221; She was right, many metro-based reporters are divorced from the reality of the country&#8217;s hinterlands. But then so are many of our Delhi-based politicians, who live in colonial bungalows, surrounded by government-appointed liveried staff and security. They step out from their cocoons into the heat and dust of real India only during elections and for token visits to their constituencies.

Saturday&#8217;s horrific Naxal attack is a reminder of how divorced Delhi is from the rest of India. The bureaucracy and politicians who had believed that they were winning the war against Naxals have been jolted to reality. The Naxals have been recruiting and regrouping while they gave the impression that they had been debilitated because several top rung leaders had been arrested or eliminated. Naxalism still remains the topmost internal security problem in the country. The Congress-led coalition has been chillingly reminded that it has failed to even dent the terror-inflicting capability of Naxals.

After the 2010 Naxal attack that led to the death of 79 CRPF personnel, the centre had gone on an offensive mode, increasing force capacity and investment in counterinsurgency operations. But villagers said that in many places what happened was that police stations that housed anti-Naxal paramilitary forces got fortified and the forces got better weapons to defend themselves against Naxal attacks. It had little impact on the Tactical Counter Offensive Campaign of the Maoists. While it is necessary to ensure safety of counter-insurgency forces, the signal that went out was that security forces had gone on a defensive mode, fortifying themselves against attacks like the one in 2010, but had no plan in place when civilians were attacked or used as human shields.

Praveen Swami writes, &#8220;In 2011, Chhattisgarh had sanctioned positions for 27,597 police officers patrol its 192,000 sq km of brutal terrain, ill-connected by road-contrast that with 64,200 in Gujarat, about the same size, or 69,801 with Delhi. The number sanctioned in 2008, when the Maoist insurgency was just gathering ground, was 25,716, of which just 17,392 were actually in service. The worst deficits are at critical mid-level command positions: Chhattisgarh needs 370 officers from the rank of deputy superintendent of police to senior superintendent of police, but has just 288.&#8221;

Policing is just one part of the problem. The absence of administration is another. There are large swathes of the country which are so underdeveloped and ungoverned. Professor Hargopal, who has long experience in interlocution with Maoists, says that in such areas, tribal resistance movement is encouraged by Maoists and vice versa. It is only when development reaches these areas that insurgencies will die down.

The Maoists meanwhile are able to tap into the insecurities and hopelessness of the poverty stricken people in India&#8217;s hinterlands with their propaganda that politicians and administrators are corrupt oligarchs exploiting natural resources that belong to the people. Their message is powerful, they speak the language of the people and they live among them.

Alex Paul Menon, the brave District Collector of Sukma who spent 13 days in Naxal captivity in May 2012, tweeted yesterday that he, &#8220;was a sympathiser earlier because (I was) misguided and misled by armchair leftists, till I saw it myself.&#8221; Now he rightfully calls them terrorists. A gun to one&#8217;s head and a knife to one&#8217;s neck can shake out idealism from one&#8217;s system in a jiffy!

Alex is a PLU (people like us). He has access to computers, air conditioners, cars, television and travel. But he has also experienced what people like us don&#8217;t have. And he has the power to be the bridge between PLUs and Not PLUs. He and thousands of other earnest civil servants should impress upon the political leadership that absence of governance in large tracts of our country needs to be immediately addressed. Enhanced centre-state coordination in policing and development programmes needs to be recalibrated with focus on counter intelligence and counter terror mechanisms.

Mao termed it a &#8216;Protracted People&#8217;s War&#8217;. Government should realise that one rarely wins wars with hands tied to ones back. As Bertrand Russell said, &#8220;War doesn&#8217;t determine who is right, just who is left.&#8221; India must win the war so that the weak and the vulnerable are not left &#8212; at the mercy of the brutal Maoists.

Naxalism: a war that is not ending

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## black_jack

Indian Air Force's Nagpur unit to help anti-Naxal ops in Chhattisgarh

The anti-Naxal operations in Maoist hotbed of Jagdalpur in Chhattisgarh are set to get a boost with Indian Air Force (IAF) deciding to provide helicopter support from Nagpur where a new unit is being set up.

Talking to reporters on the sidelines of a DRDO function, IAF Chief Air Chief Marshal NAK Browne said there was need to deploy some new systems in the Maoist-hit areas which would provide better surveillance capabilities to the forces there.

The IAF has at present deployed six Mi-17 choppers from a unit based in Gorakhpur and they operate from three locations including Ranchi in Jharkhand and Raipur and Jagdalpur in Chhattisgarh to support the operations.

"We are going to raise a unit of our latest MI-17V5 choppers in Nagpur by next month which will provide full support to anti-Naxal operations in Jagdalpur by the forces on ground," Mr Browne said.

He said the base of the new unit would be closer to Jagdalpur and will have lesser response time in case of some incident there. The Nagpur unit will deploy two to three of its Mi-17V5 choppers in Jagdalpur which would be capable of carrying out both day and night operations.

Mr Browne said the decision to deploy these choppers in Nagpur was not in response to the recent incident in which Congress leaders were killed. It was planned much before the incident which left 24 people dead and 32 others injured. 

Meanwhile, Defence Minister AK Antony once again said armed forces would not be deployed in anti-Naxal operations in direct role.

Asked if the defence ministry would provide help para-military personnel in terms of training, the Defence Minister said, "Regarding training of paramilitary forces, whatever support is required, will be extended."

IAF uses its choppers in the anti-Naxal operations for carrying out casualty evacuation and transportation of police and central forces in Chhattisgarh and Jharkhand and deployed five choppers in the recent attack on Congress leaders also for evacuation.

Commenting on the induction of the heavy strategic lift aircraft C-17, the IAF Chief said three aircraft would be inducted at the Hindan air base near Delhi in June second week.

Mr Browne said IAF is in the contract negotiation stage for procurement of five major systems including the 126 Medium Multilrole Combat Aircraft tender.

He said talks were in final stages for procuring 22 Apache choppers, 15 Chinook heavylift choppers and additional six C-130J Super Hercules special operations aircraft from the US and six mid-air refuelling aircraft from Airbus Military of Europe this year.

The IAF chief expressed hope that the deal for 126 Rafale combat aircraft would be inked before end of this year and all issues over the contractual obligations were over.

Indian Air Force's Nagpur unit to help anti-Naxal ops in Chhattisgarh | NDTV.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

3 Maoists arrested in Chhattisgarh.
Three suspected Naxals arrested in Chhattisgarh


----------



## Windjammer

A CRPF officer was on Sunday killed in an encounter with suspected naxalites in Gariaband district of Chhattisgarh.

Assistant commandant SK Das of the force was leading a squad of his men in the forests of Gariaband, 150km from Raipur, when the patrol encountered an armed naxal squad at around 3pm.

Das succumbed to bullet injuries which he had received in his abdomen and groin region, sources said.

He was leading a team of CRPF men belonging to the 211 battalion for a special anti-naxal operation in the area.


The naxals had carried out a deadly ambush in the Darbha valley area of Bastar in the state on May 25 killing 27 people including state PCC chief Nand Kumar Patel and another prominent party leader Mahendra Karma.

CRPF officer killed in naxal encounter in Chhattisgarh - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SPFG

Chaibasa (Jharkhand): Three Maoist sympathisers were arrested from Chakradharpur bus stand, about 25 km from West Singhbhum district headquarters town of Chaibasa in Jharkhand on Tuesday. 

West Singhbhum Superintendent of Police Pankaj Kamboj said acting on a tip-off, a police team cordoned off the area and arrested the three who were moving around in a suspicious manner. 

Police seized three cartons containing different capacity pressure cookers, nails, epoxy putty and Rs 10,000 from them. 

He said the three were sympathisers of dreaded CPI(Maoist) 'area commander' Kundan Pahan and police have also seized a letter written by Pahan from them. 

The articles seized from them were to be supplied to Pahan for making bombs, he said adding further investigations were on. 

Maoist sympathisers arrested in Jharkhand

Update on above story of encounter 

"He sustained two gun shot wounds, one on his leg and other on his abdomen. He succumbed to the injuries a couple of minutes later," Dhamtari SP Akbar Ram Korram told TOI.

The encounter took place at around 2.30pm and lasted for two hours. "*We are certain that the Maoists had shots too*, (possible casualty ?) and are on run. They have crossed into the Orissa border which is a safe heaven," he said.

The place where firing took place is only 10km from the Orissa border.

He too was on the spot, said the SP adding that they have recovered party leaflets along with stationary, ration and their uniform. The search team shot 166 rounds on Maoists and lobbed two UBGL.


----------



## mirage2K

*Maoist couple surrender*

Lakshmi Devi, sister of Maoist leader Nagireddy Panduranga Reddy alias Sagar alias Pratap, surrendered along with her husband before the police here on Wednesday.

Producing the two extremists to the media here, Markapur Officer on Special Duty (OSD) Samay Jan Rao said the couple, Mahesh alias Bhim Singh alias Bhagat Singh (36) and Lakshmi Devi (30) decided to join the mainstream keeping in view the future of their two daughters.

The police officer said the duo, natives of Ardhaveedu, were working in the Nallamalla Forest Division Committee in 2002 before shifting to Mahabubnagar district. They fled to Madhya Pradesh facing the heat from the police after the Atchampet encounter in Mahabubnagar district in 2006 which left eight naxalites dead. No cases were pending against the duo, experts in bamboo cutting, he added. It may be noted that all the members of Sagar dalam, who had allegedly masterminded the bid on the lives of former Chief Ministers N. Chandrababu Naidu and N. Janardhan Reddy, were in the thick of the extremist movement.

Maoist couple surrender | The Hindu


----------



## kaykay

Top maoist killed in chhattisgarh!!
Top maoist killed in encounter in Chhattisgarh | Deccan Chronicle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mirage2K

*Data show Maoists hitting soft targets*

NEW DELHI: As security forces have stepped up anti-Maoists operations in the last couple of years, the Maoists seem to be attacking the soft targets with little or no security cover in red zone. The recent data show that there is has been significant increase in Maoist attacks on economic activities, railways and panchayat bhawans while damage to roads and forest culverts during 2013 has substantially come down due to increased patrolling and surveillance. 

Comparison of incidents reported in the first four months of 2012 and 2013 show that the number attacks on economic activities has doubled from only 3 in 2012 to 6 till April end. Maximum of three strikes were recorded in Madhya Pradesh where rural road work under Gramin Sadak Nirman Yojna were targeted. 

It was equally worse in the case of Maoists attack on railway where it has also double from only 3 in the first four months of 2012 to 6 in the corresponding period this year. While three such attacks were reported from Chhattisgarh, there were two attacks on the railways in Bihar and one in Jharkhand. 

Attack on another soft target &#8212; panchayat bhawans &#8212; has quadrupled. In the past four months there were four such attacks &#8212; two in Maharashtra and one each in Jharkhand and Bihar. In the whole of last year there were 5 such incidents. 

While there was no report of Maoists attack on any power projects across the affected districts, this year they have already struck one such project in Bihar. 

However, there is little relief for both the Centre and states as Maoists seem to have spared the school buildings so far this year. Similarly, the number of attacks on telephone exchange and towers has come down. 

Meanwhile, to push the road construction activities, the Centre would hold a meeting with the Maoist-hit states on Wednesday. Highways ministry officials said that so far government has awarded over 5,100 km out of the targeted 5,469 km under the first phase of road development programme in these states. Only in Chhattisgarh around 290 km road work is still to be awarded. 

Sources said that the ministry would seek states' support in adequate deployment of Central Armed Police Forces (CAPF) and close to take up road works in at least seven worst affected districts in Chhattisgarh, Maharashtra, Odisha and Jharkhand. It wants monitoring and coordination at both chief secretary level and by divisional commissioner for undertaking construction work.

Data show Maoists hitting soft targets - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

As police loosen grip, Maoists gaining ground in Bihar, says Centre - Indian Express

Twenty-one civilians have died in Maoist attacks in Bihar until May 31 this year, more than double the number (10) killed over the same period in 2012, according to the Union home ministry.

More security personnel have died in Naxal attacks in the first five months of 2013 than in the corresponding months of 2012. Only 99 Naxals were arrested and two surrendered until May 31 this year; by contrast, 204 Naxals were arrested and 34 surrendered in the first five months of 2012.

Home ministry officials said Bihar Police has all but stopped operations against the Maoists, frittering away gains made over the last five years. Anti-Maoist special forces are not visible, and the administration has failed to clamp down on Maoist fronts like the Revolutionary Democratic Front, which was allowed to hold a rally in Muzaffarpur despite the Centre's objections.

In February, Union home secretary R K Singh warned of a Naxal "build-up" in Gaya, Jamui and Aurangabad, which accounted for over 60 per cent of Maoist violence in 2012.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

294 maoists arrested in Jharakhand alone in this year...including 17 top leaders!!
294 Maoists arrested in Jharkhand this year - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakdefender

PATNA, India Dozens of suspected Maoist rebels fired at a passenger train passing through their stronghold in eastern India yesterday, killing three people and injuring two others, police said.

Related
- Eight villagers killed in Maoist-Indian forces crossfire
- Maoists capture power as the state fails to govern
- Two kidnapped men still missing as exchange deadline with Indian Maoist rebels passes


An estimated 100 attackers surrounded the train near Jamui, a small town 230 kilometres south-east of Patna, the Bihar state capital, police officer SK Bhardwaj said.

One of the two drivers stopped the train on seeing the suspected rebels and fled, Mr Bhardwaj told reporters.

The dead were a security guard and two passengers, he said.


Three killed in Indian Maoist train attack - The National

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SPFG

pakdefender said:


> PATNA, India Dozens of suspected Maoist rebels fired at a passenger train passing through their stronghold in eastern India yesterday, killing three people and injuring two others, police said.
> 
> Related
> - Eight villagers killed in Maoist-Indian forces crossfire
> - Maoists capture power as the state fails to govern
> - Two kidnapped men still missing as exchange deadline with Indian Maoist rebels passes
> 
> 
> An estimated 100 attackers surrounded the train near Jamui, a small town 230 kilometres south-east of Patna, the Bihar state capital, police officer SK Bhardwaj said.
> 
> One of the two drivers stopped the train on seeing the suspected rebels and fled, Mr Bhardwaj told reporters.
> 
> The dead were a security guard and two passengers, he said.
> 
> 
> Three killed in Indian Maoist train attack - The National



What happened in Quetta yesterday? BOOOOM? 

Related
- Eight villagers killed in Maoist-Indian forces crossfire
- Maoists capture power as the state fails to govern
- Two kidnapped men still missing as exchange deadline with Indian Maoist rebels passes

^ ^ ^ One Year Old News!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## soumya1989

*2 suspected ultras arrested with arms, amos*

fullstory


----------



## SPFG

Motherf$*)er arrested IED Boss

*A self-styled Maoist commander believed to have planted an IED in the belly of a dead soldier in January this year was arrested on Tuesday from a Patna hospital*.

Inderjeet, a platoon commander of a Maoist group operating in Bihar and Jharkhand, was being treated at a private hospital in Patrakar Nagar, Patna, for* injuries sustained in a gunfight with CoBRA commandos of the CRPF near Kumudi Railway station on June 12*.

A native of Chakarbandha in Gaya, he is said to be a *close associate of central committee member, Arvind Ji.*

"*He is a big catch. He was injured in an encounter with our commandos sometime back and since then we were on his trail*,&#8221; director general CRPF Pranay Sahay said.

Police said the hospital authorities had informed the police that a man with bullet injury had been admitted to the hospital. A medical practitioner named Ashok is learnt to have taken R90,000 for his treatment.

*Inderjeet, intelligence sources said, was involved in planting an IED in the abdomen of CRPF jawan Babulal Patel, who had been killed in an ambush by the Maoists in Jharkhand's Latehar district in January this year.* The IED went off killing three civilians, who had allegedly been forced by the CRPF to lift the body of the soldier.

He was also wanted for many other attacks on security forces, they said.* Some of his accomplices had been arrested by the Jharkhand police last month.
*
Bihar director general of police Abhayanand said the police will soon inform the Jharkhand counterparts about Indrajeet&#8217;s arrest, as he is also wanted by them.

Maoist commander arrested from Patna hospital - Hindustan Times

RANCHI: Jharkhand has witnessed a sudden *rise in incidents of violence perpetrated by activists of splinter groups*. This at a time when there has been an overall decline in the number of Maoist incidents in the state.

*The DGP's admission of the looming threat from splinter groups supports the Maoist claim that such groups enjoy the covert support of security forces.* This has catapulted them to their present status in the state.

Between January and May this year, about 181 incidents of left-wing extremism have been reported in different police stations as against 197 in the corresponding period of 2012 and 201 in 2011. A close analysis of the prevalent scenario reveals that Maoists were involved in 93 incidents, which make up 52% of the total cases whereas the PLFI and TPC together accounted for 80 cases corresponding to 43% of the total incidents reported.

Among Maoists, around *294 people of different ranks were arrested between January and May this year, as against the arrest of 30 PLFI activists in the first five months. During the same period, about 40 cadres of different splinter groups like Tritiya Prastuti Committee (TPC), Jharkhand Prastuti Committee (JPC), Sangharsh Jan Mukti Morcha (SJMM) and Pahadi Cheeta were arrested.*

Police have also claimed that of the *185 special operations conducted till May 31, thirty were exchange of fire and 31 encounters. "Police could recover 10 bodies of Maoists whereas we have information of about 12 more Maoists being neutralized in exchange of fire but the bodies were taken away by their troop members,*" said DGP Rajiv Kumar. Asked if the weakening of Maoists and rise of the violence perpetrated by splinter groups had anything to do with covert support of security forces, Kumar said they have been targeting all the groups and are thrashing out specific plans to tighten the noose around their activities.

"Every banned outfit is outlawed and its members are viewed as criminals by the state administration," said chief secretary R S Sharma. He added that small action teams are being formed and greyhound model of Andhra Pradesh is being replicated for effective policing in the LWE affected districts.

Splinters overshadow Maoists - Times Of India


----------



## kurup

Operations against Naxals will continue: CRPF DG

Director General of the Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF), Pranay Sahay, today said the operations against Naxals will continue and there will be no let-up on this front.

Sahay, who was speaking to a batch of 716 young recruits who were commissioned into the largest paramilitary force of the country, said, "this fight against Naxals will continue. There will be no let-up (on this front)."

The CRPF Director General urged the young men to contribute in fighting the Maoist menace.

He said more than 40 percent of the CRPF was deployed for these operations in various states and there have been good achievements on this front this year.

"We had 75-80 encounters with the Maoists in various states and we have hit them effectively every time," he said.

The newly inducted constables will now be sent to various theatres that the CRPF is operating in, including counter-Naxal operations, anti-insurgency and tackling militancy in Jammu and Kashmir. They have been trained in various combat and tactical skills for 44 weeks at the CRPF Group Centre located in Greater Noida.

The CRPF has deployed almost 85 battalions in Left Wing Extremism (LWE)-hit areas at present.

Operations against Naxals will continue: CRPF DG | Business Standard


----------



## senkakudefender

Maoist leader wanted for 6 years arrested - The Times of India

DALTONGANJ/BOKARO:

*A CPI (Maoist) leader, who has 26 cases pending against him and has been searched by the police of four districts since 2007 when he joined the rebel outfit, was arrested by a joint team of police and CRPF.* 

Umesh Yadav alias Gorka was picked up from Thekhi village on Saturday. He was produced before the media on Sunday by Palamu SP Narendra Singh and Commandant of CRPF Anil Minz. 

According to the SP, Umesh is the self-style*d zonal committee member of the Koyal Sankh zone and secretary of North Koyal subzone of the Maoists. *"*He is the third big Maoist leader to have been arrested in the recent past. He had a Rs 7 lakh reward on his head."* Umesh is a matriculate and a married man but his affair with a mother of two children finally led to his arrest. 

*The joint security team recovered one country-made stengun, seven cartridges and one cellphone from Umesh. Following Umesh's interrogation, the security forces recovered 34 small LPG cylinders, 35 pieces of electric detonators, 162 detonators, 3,365 batteries, 255 cartridges, one steel container, one camera flash and five iron springs. *

Sources said the entire operation was conceived in an hour and the Palamu DIG Ravi Kant Dhan made a meticulous arrangement to catch Umesh. *The arrest was made without even a single shot fired but the enormity of risk to life was all around during the entire operation. Commandant Minz said. "A perfect coordination between police and CRPF posed no problem resulting in such a big catch and heavy recoveries." *

Umesh's aide Nawal who had taken the Red leader to his mistress was also arrested. The ammunition was hidden in Abun forest. The security forces had to crawl to reach the dump there. "These deadly devices were enough to devastate any town or suburb," said a CRPF officer. 

*In a separate incident, security men thwarted a major attack by recovering 44 improvised explosive devices (IEDs) planted in a series using special kind of wires (codex) on a muddy stretch of 150m between Purnapani and Hurdag in the Jhumra foothill. This was the second big trap laid by Maoists against the security personnel in the past six months. *

Maoists planted the explosives targeting security personnel who use the route frequently during patrolling or combing operation. 

"The seizure has averted a major mishap," said Bokaro SP Kuldeep Dwivedi. The SP, however, said the detection of IEDs was difficult as the Maoists did not use any containers or metal objects in them. "In the absence of any metal in the IEDs, the deep search metal detector or dog squad fails to detect it during the search. The security personnel recovered the explosives on a tip-off. The recovered IEDs have been diffused."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

India is raising an unnamed jungle commando outfit of young tribal men in Chhattisgarh's 
Bastar to counter Maoist guerrillas.

Cobra, the most elite commando unit of the Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF), has so far 
trained and absorbed 300 men aged 18 to 30.

The six-month gruelling course at CRPF's Lanjhi forest camp in Bastar is perhaps the world's 
longest training module in jungle warfare. The Ranger School at Fort Benning, US, has a similar 
but shorter, 61-day course.







The driving philosophy: Locals know their habitat best. In Bastar's dense saal forests where one 
of the world's bloodiest guerrilla wars is fought, stealth is precious.

In the war that is fought behind trees, darkness, glowworms and birdcalls, and where sniper 
bullets lurk, the local tribals' instincts and familiarity with the terrain are an asset.

"There's no foolproof strategy in this war. You have to keep trying new things," says Zulfiquar 
Hasan, inspector general, CRPF, Chhattisgarh.

The commandos are trained to pick up Maoists' tracks, identify fake animal calls used by the 
enemy as signal, survive for a week or more without carrying food - eating animals and plants 
and extracting water from spongy roots - and using a range of guns.

They use naptha balls to light small, hard-to-detect fires which don't emit smoke of odour.

They can tell a poisonous berry from an edible one.

"Their local expertise and intuitiveness is proving to be a huge asset against the Naxalites," says 
Uday Divyanshu, commander of the 204 Cobra battalion.

The tribal commandoes are being used mainly to track down Maoists from the faintest clues and to 
evacuate injured soldiers.

At the Cobra headquarters in Karanpur, HT met five members of the new elite jungle force last week.

Their favourite diet in the forests: Instant noodles.

"But when it gets over, we make do with what the forest offers," says a 22-year-old freshly-trained 
commando from Bastar's Gond tribe.

His next mission after joining the force: To get married.

Lethal tribal jungle unit joins war on Naxals

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

*Eight Maoists killed in encounter in Jharkhand.*

By PTI - LATEHAR 27th June 2013 04:56 PM

Eight Maoist guerrillas were shot dead by the security forces today in an encounter in the 
forests of Latehar district of Jharkhand.

Director General of Police Rajeev Kumar said five Maoist cadre were killed in the gun battle when 
they opened fire on one group of security personnel while other three died in a gunfight against 
another group of security men in Kumandih forest of the district.

He said the bodies were not yet recovered as the encounter was still on.

The anti-Maoist operation was launched on Monday by the personnel of CRPF, Jharkhand Jaguar 
and the district police. This was the third encounter in the last three days, the police said.

Source:
Eight Maoists killed in encounter in Jharkhand - The New Indian Express


----------



## kurup

Maoists operations: CRPF grounds anti-landmine vehicles - The Times of India


----------



## SRP

Senior cop among five policemen killed in a Naxal encounter in Dumka, Jharkhand | NDTV.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SPFG

Six Maoists killed in Maharashtra's Gadchiroli - The Times of India

GADCHIROLI, Maharashtra: Six Maoists were shot dead in a gunfight with police in the thick Etapally forests in this Maharashtra district on Sunday morning, an official said.

"The gunfight took place around 175 km from here in the jungles on the Maharashtra-Chhattisgarh border area," an official said.

Security forces were on alert following a tip-off on Maoist movements expected in the vicinity since Friday night. The gunfight was sparked off after a police party engaged in combing operations in the area came under attack from the rebels.

Six Maoists were gunned down by the commandos of C-60 battalion, the official said.

Their bodies have been recovered by the security forces, but their identity has not yet been revealed.

A search of the area also revealed a significant arms cache, which included one carbine, one .303 gun, three home-made rifles, several hand grenades and other items.

Around 170 km from Nagpur, Gadchiroli in eastern Maharashtra's Vidarbha region is one of the worst Maoist-affected districts in the country.


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

*CRPF COBRAs:*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SRP

Man accused of being a Maoist by Mamata Banerjee to get Rs 2 lakh compensation | NDTV.com


----------



## SRP

Naxalite commander killed in encounter - The Times of India


----------



## senkakudefender

Many ultras are "feared injured" in an encounter with a joint team of police and CRPF in Bijapur forests of Chhattisgarh. Feared injured ? What do you expect CRPF to do? Distribute trophies and reservation for destabilizing poor people's livelihood?


----------



## TheRafael00000

Maoist are the Chinese blessing. Hope soon we are going for a war then... it will be nice to see India.



Major Shaitan Singh said:


> *CRPF COBRAs:*



Are those Bangladeshi troops????Rofl loola


----------



## SRP

TheRafael00000 said:


> Maoist are the Chinese blessing. Hope soon we are going for a war then... it will be nice to see India.
> 
> 
> 
> Are those Bangladeshi troops????Rofl loola



Those scums are dying now. No war is going to happen. Hiding in jungles, attack innocent peoples and when crpf arrives flying from the place with their tails b/w their legs. 


Do not insult our CRPF COBRA commandos comparing with Bangladeshi army.


----------



## Ammyy

Maoists strike in Bihar, kill 5 security men - Hindustan Times

Maoists strike in Bihar, kill 5 security men


Five persons were killed and seven injured in a gun fight with Maoists who attacked the base camp of a construction firm and tried to destroy a bridge over river Belaru in Goh police station area of Aurangabad district on Wednesday evening.


The company has been engaged by the Bihar government on contract to construct bridges and link roads. Maoists blast bridge

Director general of police (DGP) Abhayanand said in Patna that three special auxiliary police (SAP) jawans and two personnel of a private security agency hired by the construction company were killed in the encounter.

More than 250 Maoists attacked the base camp of the construction company, fired several rounds and carried out as many as 11 explosions to draw SAP personnel, deployed nearby to keep check on Naxal activities, to the site.

It appears that the Maoists were aware of the route the SAP personnel would take after hearing the gun shots and sound of blasts.

Accordingly, they had set up an ambush and opened fire when the police contingent reached the spot. The security personnel also returned the fire. Casualty or injury on the side of the Red rebels was not immediately known.

The SAP jawans were deployed in the area after CRPF personnel, engaged in anti-Maoists operations in the area, were withdrawn and shifted to Bodh Gaya to man the Mahabodhi temple complex there following the serial blast in the temple town on July 7. The encounter site is equidistance from Gaya and Aurangabad towns.

Police said the Maoists later melted in the forest area after about half an hour of operations. They are reported to have also looted police arms.

Some workers of the construction firm and at least 12 jawans were reported to be missing, though there was no confirmation on whether the Red squads had taken some away.


----------



## senkakudefender

Ammyy said:


> Maoists strike in Bihar, kill 5 security men - Hindustan Times
> 
> Maoists strike in Bihar, kill 5 security men
> 
> 
> Five persons were killed and seven injured in a gun fight with Maoists who attacked the base camp of a construction firm and tried to destroy a bridge over river Belaru in Goh police station area of Aurangabad district on Wednesday evening.
> 
> 
> The company has been engaged by the Bihar government on contract to construct bridges and link roads. Maoists blast bridge
> 
> Director general of police (DGP) Abhayanand said in Patna that three special auxiliary police (SAP) jawans and two personnel of a private security agency hired by the construction company were killed in the encounter.
> 
> More than 250 Maoists attacked the base camp of the construction company, fired several rounds and carried out as many as 11 explosions to draw SAP personnel, deployed nearby to keep check on Naxal activities, to the site.
> 
> It appears that the Maoists were aware of the route the SAP personnel would take after hearing the gun shots and sound of blasts.
> 
> Accordingly, they had set up an ambush and opened fire when the police contingent reached the spot. The security personnel also returned the fire. Casualty or injury on the side of the Red rebels was not immediately known.
> 
> The SAP jawans were deployed in the area after CRPF personnel, engaged in anti-Maoists operations in the area, were withdrawn and shifted to Bodh Gaya to man the Mahabodhi temple complex there following the serial blast in the temple town on July 7. The encounter site is equidistance from Gaya and Aurangabad towns.
> 
> Police said the Maoists later melted in the forest area after about half an hour of operations. They are reported to have also looted police arms.
> 
> Some workers of the construction firm and at least 12 jawans were reported to be missing, though there was no confirmation on whether the Red squads had taken some away.



FAIL! Get thrashed by CRPF, target cops equipped like this :


----------



## senkakudefender

TheRafael00000 said:


> Maoist are the Chinese blessing. Hope soon we are going for a war then... it will be nice to see India.
> 
> 
> 
> Are those Bangladeshi troops????Rofl loola



CRPF Trooper
















Bangladeshi Troops






FYI

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

3 jawans, Maoist killed in Chhattisgarh encounter - The Hindu

Three members of Chattisgarh Armed Force (CAF) and at least one suspected Maoist have been killed in an exchange of fire in Narayanpur district, about 400 km south of State capital Raipur. Head constable Sombahadur Thapa and constables Manoj Singh and Mahendra Singh have been killed in the encounter.

We have recovered the body of one Maoist, but reportedly more have been killed, said SP, Narainpur Amit Kamble. Identity of the rebel fighter is yet to be ascertained.

The incident took place when a joint team of CAF and district force were engaged in a search operation in the forest of Kaushalnar, about 40 km south of the district headquarters Narayanpur. According to Mr. Kamble, the rebels opened fire on the forces killing the CAF members.

Unlike in the past, more Maoist-securitymen encounters are taking place this year during monsoon.

On Monday, an encounter took place in the Abujhmarh area of the State. However, there were no casualties.


----------



## SRP

*Maoist leader beaten to death in Jhargram*

A prominent Maoist leader belonging to the Peoples Committee against Police Atrocities (PCPA) was today beaten to death by irate villagers in Jhargram police district of West Bengal.

Hemanta Mahato (20) came to Nedabahara village to take part in a rally organised to protest against yesterday's arrest of Gram Panchayat member and Jharkhand Mukti Morcha (JMM) leader Sukumar Murmu.

Following an altercation, irate villagers beat Mahato to death fearing violence during the rally, Jhargram superintendent of police Bharati Ghosh said.

Murmu was arrested by the police yesterday after a landmine device was recovered from his residence.

Mahato, a prominent Maoist, had three police cases pending against him, Ghosh said.

Maoist leader beaten to death in Jhargram | Business Standard


----------



## ejaz007

*Maoist rebels kill four troops in India landmine blast*

BHUBANESWAR: Maoist rebels killed four paramilitary troops and injured two others by setting off a landmine on a highway in eastern India on Tuesday, police officials said.

The powerful blast sent the soldiers&#8217; vehicle flying through the air, with photographs showing the upturned, mangled van lying in a crater in Orissa state&#8217;s Koraput district, located 366 kilometres from the capital Bhubaneswar.

&#8220;The blast killed Four Border Security Force personnel and grievously injured two others&#8221;, Prakash Mishra, the state&#8217;s director general of police, told AFP.

The incident happened on Tuesday morning, while the troops were driving to a railway station to catch trains taking them home for vacation, a police source told AFP.

Orissa is part of a cluster of impoverished, densely forested states in eastern and central India that are home to a Maoist revolutionary movement, described by the government as the country&#8217;s most serious internal security threat. afp

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## SRP

Naxals recruit 4,000 children as cadres: reports | NDTV.com

New Delhi: Naxals have recruited nearly 4,000 children, including girls, as part of a recruitment drive to strengthen depleted cadre base, said official sources.

The children were recruited for gathering intelligence about movement of security forces, collect rations and work as couriers, said sources.

The recruitment drive has been going on in all Naxal-affected states but Chhattisgarh, Odisha and Jharkhand have witnessed the most, they said.

While the age of boys is as low as 10 years, the average age of girls is 14-15 years, the sources said.

The girls were also being used for cooking and other manual works for the cadres, particularly the senior ones, they said.

The Home Ministry has asked the affected states to take necessary steps to stop such activities of the Maoists and try to rescue the children from their clutches.

There were 285 incidents of Naxal violence from May to July this year in which 117 people lost their lives including 47 in Chhattisgarh, 37 in Jharkhand and 15 in Bihar.


----------



## klub

Four Maoists surrender before police in Odisha

Malkangiri: Four Maoists, including a woman cadre surrendered before police in Odisha after they expressed their ire over excess pressure from their leaders to carry out their orders. 

Deputy Superintendent of Police Pramod Kumar Bag said the Maoists surrendered before Malkangiri Superintendent of Police Akhileswar Singh on Tuesday. 

"A woman Maoist cadre called Balesadi, also known as Bhimasadi, who was working for the Maoists for the last six to seven years surrendered. They have worked for Motu Dalam and later for Balimela Dalam. They were living in the village as they faced the atrocities of the Maoists in the last one year. In addition to this, three more Maoists who were involved in the abduction case of the collector of Malkangiri also surrendered as they were distressed due to the atrocities of the Maoists," Bag said. 

The other three male Maoists who surrendered were involved in the abduction of the collector of Malkangiri district. 

A Maoist, Santosh, who surrendered, said that they wanted to join the mainstream as their life was always under threat. 

"I wanted to live with my family as I was distressed with the activities of the Maoists. We were always living under a constant threat. Frequent combing operation undertaken by the police posed a threat to our life. We wanted to join main stream, so, we surrendered," said Santosh. 

The frequent surrenders show that that despite their militant tactics Maoists are starting to lose their hold in this remote cut off area. 

ANI 

First Published: Wednesday, September 04, 2013, 14:29

Maoist killed in forest encounter - The Times of India

BHUBANESWAR: A Maoist was killed during a combing operation at Jal Mahadeb along Balangir-Bargarh boundary on Friday morning. The forces recovered one single-barrel rifle with cartridges, kit bags, explosives, Maoist literature, uniform, huge quantity of food items, polythene and tents.

The Maoists were holed up in Gandhamardan forest between Harishankar in Balangir district and Nrusinghanath in Bargarh. Based on specific information about the rebels camping inside Gandhamardan forest (one km towards Bargarh district), the CRPF and district police jointly launched the operation, said DIG (northern range) Sanjay Kumar.

"Seeing us they started firing. We also fired in retaliation. One Maoist was found dead after half-an-hour exchange of fire ," said the DIG.

The Maoists were led by two cadres Lakhan and Sabita, he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

Good news. This all happened in my state. No wonder maoist activities are dropped down this year.


----------



## Chanakya's_Chant

*14 Maoists killed in encounter in Odisha​*
BHUBANESWAR/ KORAPUT: *At least 14 armed Maoists, including a woman cadre, were gunned down inside a forest near Podia in Odisha's Malkangiri district during an exchange between security personnel and extremists in the early hours of Saturday, police said.*

"We had specific information about the Maoists entering Odisha from Chhattisgarh last night," DGP Prakash Mishra said.

A team of Malkangiri police, special operations group (an anti-insurgency force) and the district voluntary force (comprising ex-servicemen) launched the combing operations in the area, leading to the killings.

*The DGP said there were no reports of any casualty from the police.* "We are yet to get information on the number of Maoists who could have been injured," he told mediapersons in Bhubaneswar before leaving for Malkangiri along with senior police and intelligence officers to take stock of the situation.

Mishra said they suspected those killed could be part of either the local area squad (LOS) of CPI (Maoist) Podia unit or of the Dandakaranya special zonal committee. "It can be said that some of those killed were involved in the Dharba Ghati operations (of the Maoists in which several Congress leaders of Chhattisgarh were slain on May 25)," the DGP added.

Security men recovered huge cache of arms, including AK-47 rifles, ammunition and Maoists belongings from the spot. Police sources said never before in Odisha the Red rebels had suffered such high casualty in a single operation.

Police said they raided the Red outlaws' camp based on specific intelligence inputs regarding the functioning of a Maoist camp on the Odisha-Chhattisgarh border. "The incident could act as a deterrent for ultras trying to sneak into Odisha from Chhattisgarh," a senior cop said.

*On September 11, security personnel killed a female Maoist during an encounter in Rayagada district.* Four BSF men were killed in a landmine explosion triggered by Maoists in Koraput district on August 27.

Source:- 14 Maoists killed in encounter in Odisha - Times Of India


----------



## baajey

i sincerely hope the maoists succeed in their endeavor. enough is enough... our politicians had more than 60 years to understand the plight of the underprivileged.
but instead of doing something about it, they are buying arms (expenditure of tax payers' money) to kill its own ppl in the name of developement (an initiating scores of scams).
i have my sympathies for the ppl who lost their lives in this struggle ...from both sides.
bad apples are on both sides. but i m very sorry to say the no of bad apples in the establishment eclipses the nos. in the reds.
dhoti kurta doesnt make u a better person, nor does a battle fatigue makes u a terrorist.
its high time the ppl of india appreciate the difference between "terrorists" and "extremists"


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

baajey said:


> i sincerely hope the maoists succeed in their endeavor. enough is enough... our politicians had more than 60 years to understand the plight of the underprivileged.
> but instead of doing something about it, they are buying arms (expenditure of tax payers' money) to kill its own ppl in the name of developement (an initiating scores of scams).
> i have my sympathies for the ppl who lost their lives in this struggle ...from both sides.
> bad apples are on both sides. but i m very sorry to say the no of bad apples in the establishment eclipses the nos. in the reds.
> dhoti kurta doesnt make u a better person, nor does a battle fatigue makes u a terrorist.
> its high time the ppl of india appreciate the difference between "terrorists" and "extremists"




communist alert!!!


----------



## baajey

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> communist alert!!!


laugh all you want....you guys are no better.....think abt your own ppl who get droned day in and day out.... now go on and add a smiley to that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

*2 jawans killed in gun-battle with Maoists*

Nuapada: Two Jawans including a Special Police Officer (SPO) and one District Voluntary Force (DVF) were killed in a fierce gun-battle between Maoists and security forces in Sunabeda sanctuary of Nuapada district on Friday night.
The two martyrs have been identified as Debendra Dharua and Prakash Rout. The exchange of fire occurred at Dekunpani area of the sanctuary while jawans were reportedly returning to the CRPF camp after patrolling. At least 14 armed naxals opened fire indiscriminately while the security personnel were on their way to the camp.

The jawans too retaliated in which no extremist was reportedly killed. The Maoists have allegedly looted two guns including an AK 47 and an INSAS rifle from the security forces. Top police officers including Nuapada SP and CRPF commandant have reached the spot to take stock of the situation. The bodies of the jawans have been brought to Sunabeda CRPF camp.

However, combing operation has not been intensified in the area till the latest report.

ODISHA TELEVISION LTD : State News | National News | Latest News | Breaking News | Latest Headlines

RIP....


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Let's hope that the Maoists go through the Chimneys. 
I have no mercy for them. Thousands have been sent to the air in the last 4 years. The area under their influence has drastically reduced. They will and should be finished. But more important is to butcher the intellectuals who sit in AC homes, go for chai in JNU and order people to die for a cause they don't understand.


----------



## baajey

SarthakGanguly said:


> Let's hope that the Maoists go through the Chimneys.
> I have no mercy for them. Thousands have been sent to the air in the last 4 years. The area under their influence has drastically reduced. They will and should be finished. But more important is to butcher the intellectuals who sit in AC homes, go for chai in JNU and order people to die for a cause they don't understand.


Sarthak da,
unlike u, i have my full sympathy to their struggle...at least their philosophy. its very unfortunate that this struggle , like many other "internal" struggles eg ULFA fell out of its legitimacy after starting out in the right track.
i dont want this useless war to rant on, but supposing alll the maoists and their supporters are suddenly gone one day, what will be the consequence of this ????
the adivasis will go back to their hiding in the jungles, fearing the goons sent by the caretakers of our democracy, will be branded as left over maoists n killed n obliterated of their trace, and most importantly, their legitimate right on their homeland , the jungle. next thing u will know is, big corporates are lining up to buy contracts for mining in those areas which were previously under the tribals to call home.
and about the intellectuals sitting in AC room n all that, they did their fair share of fighting n now sit on a better platform to view n lead its foot soldiers to maximum efficiency. those oldies are no good fighting a young man's war. would u like ur own PM to go man the indo-pak border for godsake. ???


----------



## SarthakGanguly

baajey said:


> Sarthak da,
> unlike u, i have my full sympathy to their struggle...at least their philosophy. its very unfortunate that this struggle , like many other "internal" struggles eg ULFA fell out of its legitimacy after starting out in the right track.
> i dont want this useless war to rant on, but supposing alll the maoists and their supporters are suddenly gone one day, what will be the consequence of this ????
> the adivasis will go back to their hiding in the jungles, fearing the goons sent by the caretakers of our democracy, will be branded as left over maoists n killed n obliterated of their trace, and most importantly, their legitimate right on their homeland , the jungle. next thing u will know is, big corporates are lining up to buy contracts for mining in those areas which were previously under the tribals to call home.
> and about the intellectuals sitting in AC room n all that, they did their fair share of fighting n now sit on a better platform to view n lead its foot soldiers to maximum efficiency. those oldies are no good fighting a young man's war. would u like ur own PM to go man the indo-pak border for godsake. ???


All this ideological point making is no longer the issue. Extermination of the Naxalites is State Policy. The Naxalites have two choices - surrender or die and I fully support this policy.


----------



## baajey

SarthakGanguly said:


> All this ideological point making is no longer the issue. *Extermination of the Naxalites is State Policy*. The Naxalites have two choices - surrender or die and I fully support this policy.


mindless & skewed state policies such as these have created insurgencies all around india. cosmetic changes such as *Extermination of the Naxalites* and neglect of the main reason of maladministration has been and shall be the main *State Policy* of our country.
ideological point making seems very "ideological" especially, if , someone has NOT got the taste of state danda.
dada, ghore aagun laaglei poschaddeshe gorom laagey....onner ghorer aagun ??? ideological point making.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

baajey said:


> mindless & skewed state policies such as these have created insurgencies all around india. cosmetic changes such as *Extermination of the Naxalites* and neglect of the main reason of maladministration has been and shall be the main *State Policy* of our country.
> ideological point making seems very "ideological" especially, if , someone has NOT got the taste of state danda.
> dada, ghore aagun laaglei poschaddeshe gorom laagey....onner ghorer aagun ??? ideological point making.


Sorry but I don't understand Bengali well...


----------



## Abingdonboy

Reds in retreat | Business Standard

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kurup

*CRPF seizes 4,600 kg Ammonium Nitrate in Bihar*

Security forces on Thursday seized a whopping 4,600 kgs of Ammonium Nitrate, used for making improvised explosive devices and bombs, from Bihar's Rohtas district. 

According to sources, the recovery of the chemical was affected by a special team of paramilitary Central Reserve Police Force alongwith state police from the Gopi Bigha area of the district.

Also, a senior official in New Delhi said, copper wires, gun powder and a car was recovered in a raid which was conducted on a godown which was suspected to be pilfering the chemicals to Naxals and ultras.

The chemical was packed in 50kg bags, they said.

In an another incident in neighbouring Jharkhand, the CRPF nabbed two Naxals from the Belatanar-Khukra area in Giridih district of the state.

The suspected Naxals have been identified by officials as Arjun Manjhi, 22, and Ravilal Soren, 20.

CRPF seizes 4,600 kg Ammonium Nitrate in Bihar - Rediff.com India News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

*Seven Naxals killed in police encounter in Gadchiroli*
In the biggest encounter in Gadchiroli’s history till date in terms of Naxal casualties helped by pinpointed intelligence, seven Naxals died in police action in Korchi tahsil of the district on Monday night. The deceased included some very senior members and two women.

The encounter happened when the Naxals were walking away from Khursipaar village after burning a gram panchayat there on Sunday. In an operation supervised by Inspector General of Police (Nagpur range) Ravindra Kadam, the police had positioned four teams in different directions after knowing about the incident. “Around 10 am on Monday night, a few kilometer away from the village, a team led by Assistant Police Inspector P P Tiwari of Chichgadh police station of Gondia spotted the Naxals. An encounter ensued in which all seven member of the gang were killed,” Kadam told The Indian Express.

The deceased included some very senior members of the movement like Lalsu, who was member of the North Gadchiroli-Gondia division, Umesh, commander of Platoon 56, Navin and Veeru. The deceased women Naxals were Chamko and Runnibai, Kadam informed. One of the deceased is yet to be identified.

The police recovered one AK-47, two SLRs, one carbine, one 303, one 12-bore gun and a pistol from the spot, along with a lot of other material.

Earlier in Gadchiroli maximum Naxal casualty figure in an encounter was six, at Govindgaon, where five of the deceased were women.

Monday’s operation was also significant for the quick intelligence drawn by the police after the Naxals burnt the gram panchayat. Sources said the Naxal act wasn’t perhaps liked by the villagers.

“Growing and faster intelligence is also indicative of Naxals losing public support, a fact borne out by many of their documents now,” they said.

This is second successful operation by Gadchiroli police this year. A few days ago, they had done one along with Chhattisgarh police on the other side of the border, killing three Naxals.

The police had turned the heat in a big way on the Naxals last year by killing a record 28 of them.

Seven Naxals killed in police encounter in Gadchiroli | The Indian Express


----------



## SRP

*Police arrest two Naxals during combing operation*

Two Naxals were arrested during a search operation in Maoist-hit Bijapur district of Chhattisgarh, police said on Tuesday. The cadres were nabbed while they were trying to flee into the forests under Gangalur police station limits on Tuesday evening, Bijapur Deputy Superintendent of Police Sukhnandan Rathore said.

"A team of local police was on a combing operation in the Gangalur area, around 450 kms away from Raipur, when it spotted the rebels in Peddapara village. Those nabbed were identified as Punem Aytu (29) and Paiku Punem (35), active members of Gangalur area committee," he said.

"During interrogation, the duo admitted of being involved in several incidents of crime, including arson and murder in the region," he added.


----------



## ejaz007

*Indian police kill seven Maoist fighters*

*Police claim major success after operation in jungle of Gadchiroli district in western Maharashtra state.*

Indian police have killed seven Maoists during an operation in a rebel stronghold known as the "Red Corridor".

Police came under attack in a jungle area of Gadchiroli district in the western state of Maharashtra, sparking an exchange of fire between the two groups on Tuesday, local police spokesman Dharmendra Joshi, said.

"They came under fire in the early morning. There were no injuries sustained by police, and the identification of the dead bodies is going on," Joshi said. "The combing operations of the area have intensified."

Gadchiroli police chief Mohammad Suvez Haque said officers believed a Maoist divisional commander was killed in the firing, after which weapons including an AK-47 and rifles were recovered from the fighters.

"This is a great achievement for the police forces as Maoists have been involved in several violent activities in the Gadchiroli area for many years," Haque said.

The Maoists have become a potent insurgent force, demanding land and jobs for the poor and fighting for a communist society by toppling what they call India's "semi-colonial, semi-feudal" form of rule.

The insurgency is believed to have cost tens of thousands of lives, with much action focused around the fighters' so-called "Red Corridor" stretching throughout central and eastern India.

Critics believe military action is not enough to stem the unrest, saying the real solution is better governance and development.

Indian police kill seven Maoist fighters - Central & South Asia - Al Jazeera English


----------



## kurup

*Drones buzz in Bihar to track Maoists*







Drones are flying in Bihar to help combat Maoists.Security forces in Bihar’s worst Maoist-hit districts are using the unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs) to ensure the safety and security of their men in field operations, police officials said.

“The induction of UAVs will keep an eye on Maoist movements in Maoist strongholds in north Bihar plains and forest areas in southern Bihar. It will minimise the chances of casualties of security personnel engaged in anti-Maoists operations,” said a senior police official.

By using the global positioning system (GPS), UAVs feed real time location and movement of Maoists and help plan counter strategies.

“After UAVs were deployed in Maiosts affected areas, security forces with the help of devices are able to pick up ground conversation and movement,” the police official said.

According to officials, UAVs flash real time imagery of Maoist movements and conversations and the data is immediately passed on to commandos.

With the help of UAVs, security forces would also detect IEDs that cause maximum casualties among security personnel.

It is the first time that security forces are using UAVs in Bihar in anti-Maoist operations. But UAVs have been in use Chhattishgarh and Jharkhand.

Amit Kumar, inspector general, police operation, said that in 2013 in different Maoists attacks a total of 25 security personnel were killed and three dozen arms were also looted from police personnel.

“We have intensified combing operations against Maoists in their stronghold in Gaya, Aurangabad and Jamui districts,” he said.

Amit Kumar said that Maoists influence and their areas of activities have been decreasing day by day in the state.

Drones buzz in Bihar to track Maoists | idrw.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakdefender

Two CRPF men killed in Sukma landmine blast - The Hindu

Two personnel of the Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) were killed and at least eight security personnel were injured in a landmine blast in Sukma district of south Chhattisgarh on Sunday.

Those killed are deputy commandant of the 219 battalion, Nehal Alam, and constable Rajiv Rawat of the same battalion. Mr. Alam was recommended for police medal earlier.

The incident took place in a forest near Bodhrajpadar village, about 10 km north of the Bhejji police station. A joint force of the CRPF, the Commando Battalion for Resolute Action (CoBRA) and the district police was engaged in an anti-naxal operation in the region, which is around 550 km from Raipur, over the last few days. About 400 personnel were part of the operation, Superintendent of Police (SP) of Sukma, Abhishek Shandilya, told The Hindu.

Two police personnel are among those injured.

The operation was led by senior officers of the deputy commandant rank, said Inspector-General (IG) of CRPF H.S. Siddhu. Mr. Alam was a particularly brave officer, said Mr. Sidhu. Another officer of the CRPF, deputy commandant Ratneswar, was also injured in the blast. The nature of the explosives is yet to be ascertained, Mr. Shandilya said.

*Three naxals killed*

In a separate incident, the Bijapur district police said three suspected naxalites, including a woman, were killed in an encounter on Thursday in a forest near Badekakler village, close to the Maharashtra border. They were identified as Naveen Mandawi alias Chaitu (38), Mashe Telam (27) and Sannu Udde (23). Ms. Telam was the wife of Naveen Mandawi.

A press release from the Bijapur police said a joint force of the Chhattisgarh and Maharashtra police was combing the area on Thursday evening. The police team came under fire and it retaliated. The cadres were killed in an exchange of fire.

While Mandawi was attached to platoon number two of the People Liberation Guerrilla Army (PLGA), his wife was a member of the supply wing of the National Park Area Committee. Udde was attached to a local operations squad. One muzzle-loading Bharmar rifle, a tiffin bomb, some naxalite literature and medicines were recovered from the spot, the release said.


----------



## SRP

*Three women Maoists held; police says Sabyasachi Panda wounded*

Parlakhemundi: In a major blow to the Odisha Maobadi Party (OMP) led by Sabyasachi Panda, three women ultras carrying cash rewards on their heads have been arrested and a huge quantity of arms and ammunition seized in Gajapti district.

The three were arrested during a raid on an OMP camp at Mukhi jungle near Dimbiri Pankal village under Mohona police station limits last night based on intelligence reports, DIG (Southern Range) Amitabh Thakur said today after producing them before the media.

The three were 30-year-old Nikita alias Minati Majh of Dakarapada village in Rayagada district, 28-year-old Dandingi Anita Mia alias Dandingi Majhi of Kereda village and Susanti alias Sukanti Majhi alias Junu of Phiskapanka village in Rayagada district.

While Nikita carried a reward of Rs 3 lakh, Susanti and D Anita carried rewards of Rs 50,000 each on their heads as announced by the state government.

Quoting them, Thakur said that their leader Sabyasachi Panda was shot in the right thigh during a police operation on February 15 in Merikote reserve forest near Salimgocha in Ganjam district and was in hiding with two to three cadres.
The DIG said the three led them to different locations where a huge cache of arms, ammunitions, cash, generator, medicines including contraceptives and pregnancy test kits were recovered.

*Describing the seizure as the highest in a single operation, Thakur said it included one AK 47 rifle, four SLRs, two Insas rifles and one 9 mm pistol.


Besides this, 354 rounds of ammunition, 13 magazines, one tiffin bomb, and Rs Rs 10.50 lakh in cash were seized.


Also seized were a generator fitted with a silencer, 13 mobile phones, two computer printers and a keyboard.*

Thakur said that the three were involved in more than 40 cases in different districts.

Among them were the killing of two gramrakhis at Kattama in Gajapati district, attack on Nayagarh Armoury in 2008, exchange of fire with CRPF, SOG and DVF at different places and burning of a state bus at a place under Adava police station in Gajapati district, Thakur said.

Intensive combing was being carried out in Gajapati and Ganjam districts to nab Sabhyasachi, he added.

http://www.odishatv.in/three-women-maoists-held-police-says-sabyasachi-panda-wounded/

*Panda hurt, cops step up hunt- Nabbed women rebels say Sabyasachi nursing bullet injury *






Bhubaneswar, Feb. 28: Security forces are set to step up their operation against elusive Maoist leader Sabyasachi Panda following information that the rebel chief is carrying a bullet injury.

*Sabyasachi, who split from the CPI(Maoist) last year to form his own group called the Odisha Maobadi Party (OMP), was injured during an encounter with police in the Merikote reserve forests of Ganjam about a fortnight ago.*

Three women cadres of the OMP today revealed this during police interrogation. The trio are Nikita alias Minita Majhi, 30, Dandingi Anita alias Mila, 28, and Susanti alias Sukanti Majhi, 20, who carried cash rewards on their heads, was arrested during a police operation in the Mukhi forest near Dimbripankal in Gajpati district last night.

The police also seized a huge cache of arms and ammunition, including an AK-47 rifle, four SLR rifles, two Insas rifles, one 9 mm Pistol, 354 rounds of AK 47 cartridges and 203 rounds of SLR ammunition.

The DIG of police (southern range), Amitabh Thakur, said a tiffin bomb and cash worth Rs 10.50 lakh were also recovered from the area following a tip-off from the arrested rebels. While Nikita carried a reward of Rs 3 lakh, Susanti and D. Anita had a price of Rs 50,000 each on their heads.

The rebels said Sabyasachi had been hit by a bullet in his right thigh during the police encounter in the Merikote forests near Salimagochha in Ganjam district on February 15.

His associates dispersed in smaller groups in the wake of the incident to avoid arrest by the security forces, which have been combing the forests of Ganjam and Gajapati in the hope of netting the ailing rebel leader, who is in his forties.

*Sabyasachi is facing over 30 charges of murder, including the killing of VHP leader Laxmananda Saraswati and his four disciples at Jalapeta ashram in August 2008. He shot into international notoriety in 2012 when his group kidnapped the Italian duo of Paolo Bosusco and Claudio Colangelo from the forests of Kandhamal district.*

*However, his expulsion from the CPI(Maoist) last year is said to have dealt a crippling blow to his group, which once called the shots in the rebel bastions of Ganjam, Gajapati, Kandhamal and Rayagada.

*On December 17 last year, the police arrested two of his supporters, who acted as couriers for the OMP, in Ganjam district. One of them, Pabitra Mohan Pradhan, a native of Nayagarh district to which Sabyasachi belongs, was allegedly carrying a letter for the rebel chief’s wife Subhashree alias Milli at the time of his arrest.
Two other aides of Sabyasachi were apprehended earlier by Ganjam police while carrying medicines and cash for him. The consignment had allegedly been sent by Milli, who had met the state police chief Prakash Mishra in April last year sparking off speculation about his possible surrender. Such hopes, however, have remained elusive so far.
*
Panda hurt, cops step up hunt*

And people here says maoists have unity in them and someday they would manage to takeover India.
*

*


----------



## kurup

*Need for action plan to counter KLO*

The Kamtapur movement has been simmering for quite some time. The movement, led by the Kamtapur Liberation Organisation (KLO), formed in 1995, had carried out at least three violent attacks in the latter part of 2013. The last one on December 26 at Paharpur in Jalpaiguri district of West Bengal, masterminded by Malkhan Singha, military chief of KLO, resulted in six deaths. The KLO is also extorting from traders and industrialists in its area of operations. The organisation is reported to be having a tacit understanding with the Kamtapur Peoples` Party (KPP).

The KPP, formed in 1997, however claims that it demands a unified territory and statehood for the Koch Rajbanshis inhabiting the north West Bengal and west Assam only, and not cessation from India. The KLO is contrastingly clear in its cessationist demand and is campaigning for restoration of the so-called past independence of a notional Koch Kamta kingdom, which existed during the 12th to the 15th century under the control of the Khen dynasty, with capital near Moynaguri in present Alipurduar sub-division of Jalpaiguri district. The KLO`s activities encompass the six districts of north West Bengal and Kokrajhar, Bongaigaon, Dhubri and Goalpara districts of west Assam.

The implications of the KLO movement in the sensitive eastern and north-eastern parts cannot but be ominous for India`s security. Though the KLO armed cadre strength has increased from 60 at the time of its formation in 1995 to a few hundred now, the organisation does not have the armed might of outfits like the ULFA, NSCN(IM) and the NDFB (anti-accommodation Songbijit faction). It has, however, developed operational and logistical coordination with these outfits. Nevertheless, the KLO’s potential for disrupting civic life and undermining civil administration, particularly in the six north West Bengal districts of Jalpaiguri, Cooch Behar, Darjeeling, North & South Dinajpur and Malda, have been proven.

After Jibon Sigha, Chairman of KLO, was arrested in October 1999, and later released by Assam Police to wean away other KLO cadres from the organization and induce them to surrender, there has been a distinct change in strategy of the KLO. The organization has lurched towards a more violent path once again. While the Centre may be keeping a tab on the KLO`s activities, ground-level coordination towards intelligence sharing and prophylactic operations between the Assam Police and its West Bengal counterparts is required along with political initiatives by the Tarun Gogoi and Mamta Banerji governments.

Mamta Banerji, West Bengal Chief Minister, has spoken of stern action against the KLO after the latest Jalpaiguri blast. Her ruling Trinamool Congress Party had also taken a public posture in early January, 2014 of confronting the KLO politically in 72 blocks where the latter is active. It is doubtful whether these steps alone will suffice to contain the KLO. There is a dire need to revive state-level police action like `Operation Shadow` which was undertaken jointly by West Bengal and Assam Police in mid-November, 1990 with a measure of success. Coordination with Bhutan will also be a _sine-qua-non_ for a successful outcome as was achieved when the later had carried out `Operation Flush Out` in 2003 to evict the militant outfits from India who were regrouping and training in Bhutan. Since the impact of the KLO`s activities is more in West Bengal, the state government will have to adopt an internal proactive and long-term multifaceted policy to contain the outfit.

On the other and, the KPP`s demands concern among others, cultural protection of the Koch-Rajbanshis – the ethnic group whose interests both KLO and KPP seeks to espouse – and including Kamtapuri (Rajbonshi) language in the Eighth Schedule of India’s Constitution. This demand can be suitably accommodated without affecting the interests of other communities living in the region. Furthermore, a package which enables comprehensive economic development on the lines of the `Saranda Action Plan` drawn up on the initiative of Jairam Ramesh, the Union Rural Development Minister, in respect to Naxalism affected areas in Jharkhand, could also be considered for the affected West Bengal districts.

The management of the problem in the four affected districts of west Assam will, however, have to slightly different. The region is inhabited by different ethnic groups and a convergence of interests of the Koch-Rajbanshis with the others like the Boros may be contentious. Moreover, the issue of according a Constitution schedule-based tribal status to the Koch-Rajbanshis as demanded by the KPP and groups operating over-ground like the Assam-based All Koch-Rajbanshi Students Union (AKRSU), will have to dealt with sensitively. A solution can be worked out which enables benefits to be afforded to this community by specific targetted government investment on upgrading the educational and skill development opportunities of the Koch-Rajbanshis, without having to include them in the list of schedule tribes.

It is important to note that in the earlier years and even now, the Kamtapur movement has been supported by different Koch Rajbanshi groups and politicians. Some of them, particularly in Jalpaiguri district`s Alipurduar sub-division and Cooch Behar district, had even been able to garner 15000 to 25000 votes in the constituencies they contested in the past West Bengal Assembly elections. The economic conditions prevailing in the Dooars and Buxa Reserve areas of north West Bengal, substantially inhabited by this community, are not too ideal. The present West Bengal government though not in a denial mode on the backwardness of this community is still to effectively take up a plan for rejuvenating the affected area. The West Bengal budget (2013-14) does not have an appropriate area development sub-plan covering the areas inhabited by this community.

Therefore, both from the security perspective and development angle, conscious intervention of the centre in concert with the state governments of West Bengal and Assam and even Sikkim, as well as with cooperation of the Bhutan government to counter the KLO activities is necessary at the earliest.

Need for action plan to counter KLO | Institute for Defence Studies and Analyses


----------



## ejaz007

*Indian policemen killed in Maoist ambush*

*Seven policemen shot dead while on their way to provide security to workers building a road in Chhattisgarih.*

Indian policemen killed in Maoist ambush - Central & South Asia - Al Jazeera English


----------



## ejaz007

*Rebels kill 18 soldiers in central India*

*NEW DELHI: Police say Maoist rebels have killed 18 paramilitary soldiers in an ambush in central India.*

Mukesh Gupta said rebels ambushed a paramilitary camp on Tuesday in a remote and dense forest in Chattisgarh state.

The police said the rebels surrounded the camp and opened fire, killing 18 instantly. Several others were injured in the attack in the Jiram Ghati area in southern Chattisgarh.

The rebels, who say they are inspired by Chinese revolutionary leader Mao Zedong, have been fighting for more than three decades in several Indian states, demanding land and jobs for agricultural laborers and the poor. (AP)

Rebels kill 18 soldiers in central India - thenews.com.pk


----------



## jarves

Indian Maoists kill 16 in attack on police
By Jatindra Dash BHUBANESWAR, India (Reuters) - Maoist rebels ambushed police and killed 16 involved in a mine clearing operation in a remote part of eastern India region on Tuesday, police said, as the insurgents demonstrated their strength ahead of a general election next month. The victims were clearing mines laid by rebels on a road through a densely forested area in resource-rich Chhattisgarh state when the rebels attacked from all sides, according to a senior home ministry official. The head of anti-Maoist operations in the state police force told Reuters one civilian was among the dead. "Total death 16 ... including one civilian," R.K. Vij said in a text message sent from a helicopter after the attack. However, there were conflicting accounts of the death toll, with other officers telling local media at least 20 died. Television images from the site showed a heavy truck smouldering with its tires burning. The rebels have operated for decades across a wide swath of central and eastern India, and grew in strength during recent times in areas where poor, tribal villagers came into conflict with mining companies seeking resources for industrialisation. The Maoists seek the violent overthrow of the Indian state but have so far not managed to spread significantly into urban areas. Attacks picked up slightly for the first time last year peaking in 2010. "They attack us to demoralise us, they attack us to loot our weapons," said the ministry official, who asked not to be named. The ambush was just a few miles from where rebels killed 27 people, including many senior political leaders, before state elections last year. The attacks seek to disrupt the electoral process, the official said. "This time they know if we succeed in elections it will dent their reputation," he said. Prime Minister Manmohan Singh has previously described the Maoist insurgency as India's biggest internal security challenge. (Additional reporting by Sruthi Gottipati in New Delhi; Writing by Frank Jack Daniel; Editing by Douglas Busvine and Simon Cameron-Moore)

Indian Maoists kill 16 in attack on police


----------



## jarves

In a searing self-assessment, the Central Committee (CC) of the Communist Party of India-Maoist (CPI-Maoist), at its 4th Meet, some time in April-May 2013, conceded, "the condition of our countrywide movement is critical". And further,

In DK (Dandakaranya) mass base decreased in considerable area, the intensity and expanse of the resistance of the PLGA (People's Liberation Guerrilla Army) and people decreased; non-proletarian trends increased in party and the PLGA, recruitment decreased; number of people leaving the party and the PLGA increased,the movement in NT (North Telangana) and AOB (Andhra Odisha Border) is in ebb. We are striving hard for their revival. Gondia division is continuing in a weak condition since a long period of time. Due to series of arrests in the past few years the Maharashtra movement is facing setback.
Though the Mainpur division movement in the COB (Chhattisgarh Odisha Border) area has weakened, in the rest of the area the movement is gradually getting established among the people and expanding. Due to betrayal of (Sabyasachi) Panda and enemy onslaught the Odisha movement weakened a lot. Due to heavy losses to the leadership and subjective forces and due to decrease in mass base the BJ (Bihar Jharkhand) movement suffered setback at present. Due to Comrade Kishenji's martyrdom and martyrdom and arrests of state and district leadership comrade and dent in the deluge of Lalgarh movement the Paschim Bang (West Bengal) movement suffered a setback.
(Due to) the martyrdom of four comrades including the secretary of the State Leading Committee in a fake encounter and arrests of other comrades... the Asom (Assam) state movement that was gradually developing weakened. In North Region we lost subjective forces at various levels along with party's central and state level leadership... As a result the North Regional Bureau was completely damaged.
Further,
Between 2009 and 2012 the enemy damaged our central weapon manufacturing and supply departments; the political and military people's intelligence departments, the central magazine department, central SUCOMO (Sub Committee on Mass Organisations) and the international department.
No official or outside assessment has been quite as devastating as the 4th CC's resolutions, reiterated thereafter in the Revolutionary Greetings for the 9th Anniversary of the party (September 21-27, 2013). Unsurprisingly, given the acknowledged weakening of the party, fatalities linked to Maoist violence across the country have remained relatively low, at 421 in 2013 [including 159 civilians, 111 Security Force (SF) personnel and 151 insurgents], less than 36 per cent of the peak fatalities in 2010, at 1,180 (626 civilians, 277 SF personnel and 277 Maoists), according to the South Asia Terrorism Portal (SATP) database. The 2013 figure, however, represents a significant escalation, after three years of continuous decline, from 367 fatalities in 2012 [146 civilians; 104 SF personnel; 117 Maoists]. Initial data for 2014 suggests a continuation of this escalating trend, with 81 already killed by March 17. Union Ministry of Home Affairs (UMHA) data, however, indicates a continuance of the declining trend through 2012-2013, with 394 fatalities recorded in 2013, as against 415 in 2012, 611 in 2011 and 1,005 in 2010.
In a frustratingly familiar pattern, 16 persons – 11 Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) personnel, four Chhattisgarh Policemen and one civilian, were killed on March 11, 2014, when CPI-Maoist cadre and militia ambushed a road opening party at Tahakwada on National Highway 30 near Tongpal in Sukma District. The incident occurred just eight kilometres away from Jeeram Ghati, where Maoists had massacred 31 people, including the top State leadership of the Congress Party, on May 25, 2013. The incident demonstrated, once again, the Maoist capacities to deliver lethal strikes against SFs, despite the reverses they have suffered, even as they exposed the persisting weaknesses of State response.
Crucially, in the immediate aftermath of the Tahakwada attack, the CRPF Inspector General (IG) in Chhattisgarh, H.S. Siddhu, blamed the State Police leadership for blocking a 'massive operation' across Maoist 'base zones' in Bastar, which, he asserted, could have prevented the March 11 attack. Siddhu told the media, "The plan was to mobilize forces and undertake effective operations in all the base areas of the Maoists before the beginning of the Tactical Counter Offensive in March. The CRPF saw it as a window of opportunity to destabilise the Maoists and damage their military capacity before the Lok Sabha (Lower House of Parliament) elections." The requisite force of 3,000 CRPF personnel had assembled at Jagdalpur and was on its way to Bijapur, from where operations were to commence, when permission was denied by the State Police. The last leg of the proposed operations was intended to target the Darbha and Tongpal zones, around March 10, and, Sidhu points out, "the massive entry of Forces would have sanitized the entire area and the recent incident would have been averted." The denial of permission by the State Police appears to have been based on the assessment of the Bijapur Superintendent of Police, Prashant Aggarwal, who cautioned against 'military adventurism', arguing that he did not have sufficient Forces to lend for the operation (the CRPF is required to be accompanied by contingents of State Police), and that the CRPF's proposals "were risky" as "the area being addressed is one of the highly affected." Senior Chhattisgarh Police leaders subsequently criticized Sidhu for "raising confidential issues of national security through media".
The merits or otherwise of the CRPF proposal notwithstanding, the spat exposed the continuing discordance between Central and State Forces on issues of strategic and tactical response to the Maoist challenge. The incoherence, indeed, pointlessness of political reactions in the wake of the incident gives little further grounds for confidence, with the Union Minister for Home Affairs, Sushil Kumar Shinde, issuing a gratuitous threat, "We will definitely take revenge", and ordering an investigation by the National Investigation Agency (NIA) into the attack. This, it seems, has become a UMHA ritual for major incidents now, ignoring the rather discouraging fact that there is still no word on the progress in the investigation by NIA into the earlier Darbha Valley incident of May 2013. The principal function of the NIA, it would appear, is now to give politicians the cover of an illusion of response, in the absence of any real effort to address the challenge of the Maoist insurgency.
Chhattisgarh State Chief Minister Raman Singh added to the vapidity of these responses, declaring grandly that there would be "no let up on anti-Naxalite operations". The fact that his own Police leadership was complaining, at precisely the same time, of a lack of sufficient Forces in the core areas of response, appears to have no bearing on this expression of 'determination', or on the Chief Minister's assessment of existing operational capabilities of the State Police. Worse, recent cases of visible political collusion with Maoist facilitators in Raipur and Kanker have provoked neither comment from the Chief Minister, not effective response against political leaders of both the ruling Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) and the principal opposition Congress Party in the State, months after the arrest of eight conspirators, who were running an urban network for the Maoists. The 'kingpin' of this operation, Dharmendra Chopra, was arrested while fleeing in a car belonging to Sohan Potai, the BJP Member of Parliament from Kanker. In his interrogation, Chopra disclosed that he was knowingly supported in his activities by Potai, as well as by BJP Member of the Legislative Assembly (MLA) Vikram Usendi, and Congress MLA Mohan Mandavi.
Chhattisgarh is not alone in the confusion of its perspectives and responses. At a time of considerable weakening of the Maoist operational capabilities across the principal theatres of their activity, almost all the worst afflicted States continue to display a comparable lack of focus, with the notable exception of Andhra Pradesh, Maharashtra and West Bengal. There have, of course, been dramatic gains in Odisha as well, but these are the consequence, principally, of the disintegration of the Party structure in the State after CPI-Maoist 'State secretary' Sabyasachi Panda's defection in August 2012. The cumulative impact, however, is a significant reduction in Districts affected by Maoist activities and violence, from a total of 223 in 2008, down to 182 in 2013, including 76 Districts recording violence during the year, and another 106 in which Maoists retained some influence, according to official sources. Significantly, UMHA had indicated a decline to 173 Maoist affected Districts [87 recording violence, and 86, other activities], in June 2012.
The Maoists have pinned some hopes for a revival in the Telangana region of Andhra Pradesh, where they had spearheaded the movement for the formation of a separate State, with the legislative separation of the Telangana and Seemandhra regions receiving Presidential assent on March 1, 2014. The 4th CC Meet Resolutions thus observed, "In Telangana the movement for Separate Telangana is developing in militant forms. Revolutionary political and propaganda agitations are ongoing widely in AP, NT and AOB. People are getting consolidated through various people's movements." Maoist optimism on Telangana, however, is likely to be belied by future events. Even if a politically sympathetic regime is installed after the formation of the new State in June 2014, sheer administrative imperatives will eventually make it necessary for the Government to eventually restore anti-Maoist operations in the region - a pattern that has been repeated on several occasions in the past. Moreover, the social, economic and administrative conditions in the Telangana region, graphically documented in the CPI-Maoist's Social Investigation of North Telangana: Case Study of Warangal, have rendered the region and population substantially unreceptive, if not actively hostile, to the Maoists' revolutionary creed. Moreover, with the capital city, Hyderabad, going to the new Telangana State, the administrative and security leadership, as well as the resource and infrastructure profile, are unlikely to suffer the kind of haemorrhaging that afflicted new States such as Chhattisgarh and Jharkhand after their formation in 2000.
Among the various responses to their current crises, the Maoists have emphasised that their efforts must be focused to "preserve the subjective forces (from CC up to party cell) from enemy onslaught" and "particularly priority should be given to preservation of top level leadership forces". After sustained leadership losses since 2007, the Maoists appear to have taken some effective measures to contain this trend. Only one Central Committee member from Assam was arrested in 2013, while Maoist fatalities through the year included no leader above the level of State committee members. However, in a major shock to the system, the high profile spokesperson of the Dandakaranya Special Zonal Committee (DKSZC), G V K Prasad alias Gudsa Usendi, surrendered to SFs on January 8, 2014.
The Maoists have also resolved to "fight back the enemy onslaught on strategic area and guerilla bases. As part of this people and the People’s Militia should be rallied on a vast scale and mine warfare should be intensified." The efficient harnessing of diminished resources, and concentrated attacks on the weakest links of the state Forces are integral to this effort, and at least some successes have been notched up by the Maoists. For instance, nearly 70 percent [78 out of 111] of SF personnel killed in Maoist attacks in 2013, have been killed in major incidents (each resulting in three or more fatalities); the proportion of SFs killed in major incidents was just around 50 per cent [53 out of 104] in 2012, indicating a sharp increase in lethality, despite the declining frequency of attacks. The most notable single strike was the killing of Mahendra Karma, the controversial leader of the Salwa Judum, former Union Minister V.C. Shukla and Chhattisgarh Pradesh Congress Committe president Nandkumar Patel and his son in the Darbha Valley ambush, in which a total of 27 persons were massacred on May 25, 2013.
The Maoists have also fully exploited the overwhelming posture of passive defence adopted by state Forces, particularly State Police formations, in the affected States. Partial data compiled by SATP indicates that, of total of 76 armed confrontation between the Police and Maoist cadres resulting in fatalities in 2013, 49 were initiated by the Maoists, and 27 by the SFs. Of these, 28 were major incidents, among which 16 were initiated by the Maoists and 12 by the SFs.
In another element of their tactical response to the crisis within the movement, the Maoists have enormously escalated their campaigns against alleged 'police informers', and civilians seen to be sympathetic to the state or to 'enemy classes'. UMHA data, for instance, indicates that 465 alleged "police informers" were killed by the Maoists between 2011 and 2013, accounting for over 44 per cent of the 1,049 civilian fatalities over this period. Such killings are ordinarily executed with a high measure of demonstrative cruelty on the principle, "kill one, frighten ten thousand".
The Maoists have devised a 15 point two year plan for the revival of their 'countrywide movement'. The losses they have suffered over the past years have tempered the euphoria and adventurist expansionism that followed the unification of the People's War Group and the Maoist Communist Centre, and the formation of the CPI-Maoist, in September 2004. Despite defections, losses and a visible degree of demoralization, however, the core leadership remains committed to its radical project of revolutionary violence, and its conviction that the present reverses are only part of the inevitable cycle of 'advancing and retreating' that is the essence of the 'revolution'.
Past experience has, moreover, demonstrated repeatedly that the insurgents' capacity for recovery is overwhelmingly a function of the quality, character and persistence of state responses, rather than of revolutionary intent. It is here that India's greatest vulnerabilities lie: in the inability of the political executive and bureaucracy to create the necessary capacities to confront this challenge on any of its component dimensions, despite the unending deluge of rhetoric on 'holistic' and 'multi-pronged' solutions. Indeed, the 'battalion approach' - the mechanical shuffling about of troops - and fitful operations to secure transient 'area domination', remain the core of the state's 'strategy'. This is despite the recurring failure of this expedient, and the repeated loss of life among troops flung far and wide in grossly insufficient numbers, often with little training, poor technical and technological support, and little chance of quick reinforcement in case of ambush.
The Maoists have displayed tremendous capacities for resurgence in the past, and surviving is, for any insurgent formation, the essence of winning. For all their reverses, the Maoists have survived, and continue to hope for a future victory.

Indian Strategic Studies: Maoists: Surviving Adversity


----------



## Parul

Maoists gun down CRPF deputy commandant in Bihar

RANCHI: A deputy commandant of CRPF, HN Jha (7th battalion) was killed in a gun battle between police and Maoists at Jharkhand-Bihar border in Lakhari village under Khaira police station in Jamui district of Bihar on Friday morning.

Jharkhand DGP Rajiv Kumar said, "One CRPF deputy commandant has been killed but all others are safe. In subsequent operation forces have arrested two Maoists from the same area along with some arms. I have asked Giridih police (Jharkhand) to provide all necessary assistance for operation."

A joint operation of CRPF with Jharkhand and Bihar police had started in the area on Thursday night after CRPF received hard inputs that a group of Maoists hiding in Lakhari village.

The forces continued to move through the night and encircled Lakhari village in the wee hours on Friday.

At around 5.20am when forces started a search, Jha led from the front and was moving towards a house when all of a sudden bullets were fired from inside one closed house. One bullet hit him under the nose and came out from the back of his head killing him on the spot.

Jha was stationed at Giridih (Jharkhand) where the headquarters of the 7th battalion is situated, and had left for the operation with several companies of forces on Thursday night.

A batch mate of Jha said he was a highly decorated officer and had also received DG appreciation letter. Jha hails from Dhanbad district of Jharkhand but his family is currently living in Delhi where he was posted before being transferred to Jharkhand in 2012.

A gun battle is still on despite heavy rainfall in the area.

Sources said that some Maoists have managed to escape from the village under cover fire from their aides, but a large number of them are still stranded in the village.

CRPF and both Bihar and Jharkhand police have sent reinforcements to assist the forces.

The topography of the area is extremely challenging for the forces. The entire stretch if full of forests and small hills.

Additional forces from Jharkhand Jaguar, Giridih police and CRPF personnel from Giridih have already left for the spot, said DGP Jharkhand.

A police officer said that two Maoists have sustained injuries as well. It could not, however, be confirmed.

Giridih SP Kranti Kumar said the entire border with Jamui has been put under close vigil to ensure that no Maoists manages to enter Jharkhand.

"The Maoists have been cornered from Giridih, Nawada and Jamui. Now forces are moving ahead to close-in on them," said Rajiv Kumar.


http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/india/Maoists-gun-down-CRPF-deputy-commandant-in-Bihar/articleshow/37761453.cms

Rest In Peace!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

> * Maoists attack resort in Kerala, write slogans against Obama visit*
> 
> Updated: Sunday, January 25, 2015, 14:15
> 
> *Tirunelli (Kerala), Jan 25: Suspected Maoists attacked a state-run tourist resort in Wayanad in north Kerala today and escaped into forests after vandalising the premises and writing slogans against US President Barack Obama's visit to the country.*
> 
> The six-member group carrying fire arms and wearing masks barged into the Kerala Tourism Development Corporation's resort located in the forests and damaged computer and glass panes at the reception in the wee hours, District Police Superintendent P Vimaladitya said.
> 
> They also wrote slogans against Obama on the walls of the resort, he said. As per the information provided by the security guard at the resort, the gang entered the building around 3 AM, shouted slogans condemning the policies of the Central and State governments, littered the premises with Maoists literature before vandalising the reception and fleeing into the forests.
> 
> They had raised slogans condemning the government policy of promoting tourism "trampling" over the rights of tribals and marginalised sections over traditional means of livelyhood.
> 
> The gang, however, did not harm two groups of tourists who were staying in the resort, Vimaladitya said. The posters and Maoist literature thrown around the premises carried the name of CPI(Maoists) Western Ghats Regional Committee.



Obama in India: Maoists attack resort in Kerala, write slogans against Obama visit - Oneindia


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

BBC News - India Maoist rebels kill policemen in Chhattisgarh

*Maoist rebels have killed two policemen and injured eight paramilitary policemen in an ambush in central India, officials say.*

The rebels attacked the security forces in Kanker district of Chhattisgarh state, 250km (155 miles) from state capital Raipur.The policemen were surrounded and attacked in a forested area.

The Maoists say they are fighting for communist rule and greater rights for tribal people and the rural poor.

*They are active in more than a third of India's 600 districts and control large areas of several states in a "red corridor" stretching from north-east to central India.*

Senior police official AK Vij told the Press Trust of India that the security forces were engaged in a two-hour-long gun battle following the ambush on Monday evening.

The dead included the chief officer of a local police station and an assistant constable. Two villagers were also injured in the fighting, he said.The injured policemen have been airlifted to Raipur for treatment.

The policemen were on the way to two villages to look for rebels when they were ambushed, police said. The rebels fled into the forest after the attack.

*Chhattisgarh state is often hit by rebel violence. At least 29 policemen were killed in two separate attacks in March and December last year.

In May 2013, Maoists targeted a convoy carrying state Congress leaders and party workers in Sukma district, killing 27 people, including some top state politicians.*


----------



## Windjammer

*2 Killed, 10 Injured as Maoists Blow Up CRPF Vehicle*


GAYA, BIHAR: Two CRPF jawans were killed and 10 injured, five of them critically, when Maoists blew up a mini-bus carrying them in Gaya district this evening.

The ultras planted a landmine on the route taken by the security personnel, police and CRPF, in Imamganj-Dumaria area during anti-Naxal operation, Director General of Police P K Thakur.

"The landmine exploded when the mini-bus came over it," he said.




CRPF DIG Chiranjeev Prasad said an IED exploded near a place called Nandai on Imamganj-Dumaria Road.

The CRPF personnel belong to elite CoBRA battalion engaged in anti-Maoist operations in the state, he said.

"There was heavy force mobilization in the wake of an encounter in the vicinity yesterday. The Maoists had planted an Improvised Explosive Device (IED) on the route on which the forces were moving. One of our mini-buses carrying our jawans was hit by the blast," Mr Prasad said.

"The force moving through the area also came under fire from the Maoists after the IED blast," Mr Prasad said.

Inspector General of Police (Operations) Sushil Khopde said two CRPF jawans were killed and ten wounded in the attack.

Of ten injured jawans, the condition of five was stated to be critical, he said adding while four of the five seriously wounded were taken to Ranchi another was flown to
Patna.

Mr Khopde said Rs. 30 lakh would be given tomorrow to each of the families of the deceased jawans.

DGP Thakur said Chief Minister Nitish Kumar announced a compensation of Rs. ten lakh for the families of each of the two jawans killed in the Maoist ambush. The state government would bear the entire expenditure for the medical treatment of the injured, according to the DGP.

Additional forces have been rushed to the area, Mr Thakur said.


----------



## nair

desert warrior said:


> *Police arrest two Naxals during combing operation*
> 
> Two Naxals were arrested during a search operation in Maoist-hit Bijapur district of Chhattisgarh, police said on Tuesday. The cadres were nabbed while they were trying to flee into the forests under Gangalur police station limits on Tuesday evening, Bijapur Deputy Superintendent of Police Sukhnandan Rathore said.
> 
> "A team of local police was on a combing operation in the Gangalur area, around 450 kms away from Raipur, when it spotted the rebels in Peddapara village. Those nabbed were identified as Punem Aytu (29) and Paiku Punem (35), active members of Gangalur area committee," he said.
> 
> "During interrogation, the duo admitted of being involved in several incidents of crime, including arson and murder in the region," he added.



Bijapur shown here is in Karnataka (northern part) where the article mentionS it in Chattisgarh......... Goof up


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Windjammer said:


> *2 Killed, 10 Injured as Maoists Blow Up CRPF Vehicle*
> 
> 
> GAYA, BIHAR: Two CRPF jawans were killed and 10 injured, five of them critically, when Maoists blew up a mini-bus carrying them in Gaya district this evening.
> 
> The ultras planted a landmine on the route taken by the security personnel, police and CRPF, in Imamganj-Dumaria area during anti-Naxal operation, Director General of Police P K Thakur.
> 
> "The landmine exploded when the mini-bus came over it," he said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRPF DIG Chiranjeev Prasad said an IED exploded near a place called Nandai on Imamganj-Dumaria Road.
> 
> The CRPF personnel belong to elite CoBRA battalion engaged in anti-Maoist operations in the state, he said.
> 
> "There was heavy force mobilization in the wake of an encounter in the vicinity yesterday. The Maoists had planted an Improvised Explosive Device (IED) on the route on which the forces were moving. One of our mini-buses carrying our jawans was hit by the blast," Mr Prasad said.
> 
> "The force moving through the area also came under fire from the Maoists after the IED blast," Mr Prasad said.
> 
> Inspector General of Police (Operations) Sushil Khopde said two CRPF jawans were killed and ten wounded in the attack.
> 
> Of ten injured jawans, the condition of five was stated to be critical, he said adding while four of the five seriously wounded were taken to Ranchi another was flown to
> Patna.
> 
> Mr Khopde said Rs. 30 lakh would be given tomorrow to each of the families of the deceased jawans.
> 
> DGP Thakur said Chief Minister Nitish Kumar announced a compensation of Rs. ten lakh for the families of each of the two jawans killed in the Maoist ambush. The state government would bear the entire expenditure for the medical treatment of the injured, according to the DGP.
> 
> Additional forces have been rushed to the area, Mr Thakur said.





have they blamed ISI or China yet


----------



## Hindustani78

Left Wing Extremism reduced significantly over 4 years: Govt | Zee News
Last Updated: Wednesday, February 25, 2015 - 14:44

New Delhi: Left Wing Extremism (LWE) violence has "significantly" declined in the last four years and the menace can be tackled successfully through a combination of measures, government said in Rajya Sabha Wednesday.

"It is worth mentioning that due to the measures adopted by the government, LWE violence has signifiacntly declined in the last four years i.E. 2011, 2012, 2013 and 2014," Minister of State for Home Affairs H P Chaudhary said during the Question Hour in Rajya Sabha.

During 2011, 1,760 cases of LWE violence and 611 deaths were reported. These came down respectively to 1,145 and 415 in 2012, 1,136 and 397 in 2013 and 1,090 and 309 in 2014, the Minister said.

The government has adopted an integrated approach to deal with the LWE menace in the areas of security, development, enforcing rights and entitlements of local communities and public perception management, he said.

"It is the belief of the Government of India that through a combination of activity and development related interventions, the LWE problem can be successfully tackled," he said.

On the security front, apart from providing central armed police forces (CAPF) battalions to assist state police forces in counter-LWE operations, the Centre provides assistance for capacity building in states through various schemes.

On the development front, Centre is implementing special schemes like improvement of roads and rail connectivity, health and education among others.

PTI


----------



## indiatester

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> have they blamed ISI or China yet


No flame bait. They have not yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

167 Terrorists Held in Two Months in Assam: Governor

Security forces have arrested at least 167 terrorists and linkmen allegedly involved in the serial attacks on Adivasi people in many districts across Assam in the last two months.

"The intensive operations by security forces in the aftermath of this gruesome killing has resulted in arrest of over 167 members and linkmen of the terrorist outfits," Assam Governor Padmanabha Balakrishna Acharya said in his written speech on the first day of the Budget Session of the Assembly.

The speech was considered read and accepted in the House as he could not complete it following disruption by the united opposition over economic health of the state.

"Two of their leaders were also killed during the action by the security forces. On the insistence of the state government, the National Investigation Agency has taken up investigation and registered four cases against the terrorists," Acharya said.

At least 81 persons, including Adivasis, Bodos and Bengalis, were killed in serial attacks by NDFB(S) terrorists, retaliatory violence and police firing across many districts in Assam in December 2014.

"The carnage on December 23, 2014 perpetrated by terrorist groups in the BTAD and Sonitpur districts and related incidents, in which a large number of innocent people lost their lives, is an example of a cowardly act arising out of sheer desperation of such terrorists and extremist elements," the governor said.

He also said that simultaneous action was being taken against militant elements from outfits across the state.

"My government reiterates its strong and continued commitment to deal firmly with all such anti-national and terrorist elements while retaining its focus on peace through development," he added. 

The government has so far inked 'Suspension of Operation' agreement with 17 extremist groups, of which Memorandum of Settlement agreement have been signed with BLT, UPDS, DHD(N) and DHD(J), Acharya said.

"The Unified Command structure, set up to enable civil- army cooperation is in place and is operating effectively," the Governor said.

Acharya also informed that the state police was being modernised through creation of infrastructure, procurement of latest equipments and weapons, and streamlining of recruitment and training.

"My government is committed to ensure that Assam Police emerges as a people friendly organisation while acting firmly to enforce the law," he said.

The Governor said the process to recruit 6,748 constables, 340 sub-inspectors and 345 APRO constables had already started, and more posts would be created in future.

"To boost the morale of the security personnel engaged in fighting the terrorists and insurgents, the ex-gratia grant to the next of kin of the security personnel, including Home Guards, killed in direct encounters has been increased to Rs 20 lakh," he added.

On human trafficking, Acharya said 344 women and children were rescued, 257 culprits arrested and 330 cases registered between 2011 and 2014 in the state.



FILED ON: MAR 02, 2015 14:47 IS


----------



## BhumiharTiger

Ranvir Sena will kill all Maoists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Two jawans killed, one injured in encounter with Maoists in Gadchiroli

*Pradip Kumar Maitra, Hindustan Times, Nagpur*
|
Updated: Mar 22, 2015 23:23 IST
Two police commandos were killed while another was injured in a gunbattle with Maoists in the forests of Gadchiroli district of Maharashtra on Sunday.

The incident occurred near Gatta-Jarabandi forest area, bordering Chhattisgarh, when jawans of C-60, an elite anti-Maoist squad were returning after a joint combat operation, along with Chhattisgarh police.

The dead jawans were identified as Swarup Kumar Amrutkar (25) and Doga Atram (28). Dinesh Hitchami (22), was rushed to the local Aheri civil hospital where he is reported to be in a critical condition.

Talking to Hindustan Times, Ravindra Kadam, the inspector general of police, Nagpur range, informed that Hitchami could not be airlifted to Nagpur due to landing problem of the helicopter in remote area. He (Hitchami) will be airlifted to Nagpur on Monday.

A massive search operation has been launched in the area after the incident, Kadam further informed.


----------



## Hindustani78

Maoists kill policeman - The Hindu
Updated: March 25, 2015 02:48 IST
Suspected Maoists killed a policeman in Dantewada district and a man in a village in Bijapur district of south Chhattisgarh on Tuesday. Constable Krishnalal Dhurtlahare was killed hardly two km from the Dantewada district headquarters when he was on a morning walk. Yalam Abaiya, 45, of Anganpalli of Bijapur was killed near the Pujaripara area of the village.

Suspected Maoists attacked a vehicle carrying rations for CRPF personnel posted in Sukma district.

The vehicle was attacked near Burkapal of Sukma. The attackers took away the entire rations.


----------



## Hindustani78

Two CRPF personnel injured in bomb blasts triggered by Naxals | Zee News
Raipur: Two CRPF personnel were on Friday injured in separate pressure bomb blasts triggered by Naxals in Chhattisgarh's Bijapur district, police said.


The blasts occurred at separate spots near Fundri village when the paramilitary personnel were conducting anti-Naxal operations under Bhairamgarh police station limits, Bijapur Additional Superintendent of Police Indira Kalyan Elesela told PTI.

The security personnel accidentally came in contact with pressure bombs planted by the Maoists in Fundri hills area that exploded, *injuring sub-inspector B B Rai and constable Ravi Hari Patil belonging to 199th battalion of Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF)*, he said.


----------



## Hindustani78

BSF jawan hurt in pressure bomb blast in Kanker | Zee News
Last Updated: Sunday, March 29, 2015 - 21:14

Raipur: A BSF jawan was injured when he accidentally stepped on a pressure bomb planted by naxals in Chhattisgarh's Kanker district on Sunday, police said.

The incident occurred between Sulangi and Siksod villages under Siksod police station limits this afternoon, Kanker DySP (Anti-Naxal operation) Jayant Vaishnav told PTI.

On getting information that naxals had blocked Sulangi-Siksod Road by felling trees, a joint team of the Border Security Force and the district force was dispatched to the spot.

While sensitising the route, BSF constable Vinod Chauhan accidentally came in contact with the pressure bomb which exploded, Vaishnav said, adding that Chauhan sustained grievous injuries on his leg.


----------



## Hindustani78

CoBRA jawan injured in face-off with Naxals | Zee News

Raipur: A CoBRA jawan was on Tuesday injured in a gun-battle between security forces and Maoists in Chhattisgarh's insurgency-hit Sukma district, police said.

The face-off occurred in the restive forests of Chintagufa police station limits while a joint squad of CRPF's elite battalion-CoBRA (Compact Battalion for Resolute Action) and district force was carrying out an anti-naxal operation, Sukma Additional Superintendent of Police Harish Rathore told PTI.

When security personnel were cordoning off forests between Burkapal and Chintagufa, a group of armed cadres opened indiscriminate fire on them following which they retaliated, he said.

After the ensuing gun-fight that lasted for around half-an-hour, ultras fled into the deep forests on finding security personnel zeroing on them, he added.

However, constable Satpal sustained bullet injuries in the incident.

Soon after receiving information, reinforcement was rushed to the spot and the injured jawan was shifted to a local hospital in Jagdalpur for treatment, he said.

The operation is still underway in the region, located around 450 kms from the state capital, he added.


----------



## drunken-monke

About 25 days back when I was returning from home town in Maharashtra, had a break journey at Balharshah (in Chandrapur District). It is near to Gadhachiroli Dist. One of the Jawan of Cobra group was waiting for his train for Hisar (He is Jat and CRPF Cobra commando gear). He told me many thing during 2 hour chat.. The most shocking thing he told was that, the arms are smuggled in India via china and Nepal. And if government wants and has will power, the Maoist insurgents can be eliminated within hours (from whole India).. He said that, political parties make the issue of these Maoist and play the dirty politics.. They are not serious on tackling the menace.. He said, the training of Maoist is of very poor kind.. Its the sabotage, which creates fear in defence forces..

When we compared the training and skill level of these Maoist with Terrorist from Kashmir, he said the Terrorist from Kashmir are 5 to 10 times more dangerous and nearly on par with our Army if not equal.. So this insurgency of Maoist is nothing but Snake in backyard with whom political parties want to bake their breads...


----------



## Hindustani78

drunken-monke said:


> About 25 days back when I was returning from home town in Maharashtra, had a break journey at Balharshah (in Chandrapur District). It is near to Gadhachiroli Dist. One of the Jawan of Cobra group was waiting for his train for Hisar (He is Jat and CRPF Cobra commando gear). He told me many thing during 2 hour chat.. The most shocking thing he told was that, *the arms are smuggled in India via china and Nepal*. And if government wants and has will power, the Maoist insurgents can be eliminated within hours (from whole India).. He said that, political parties make the issue of these Maoist and play the dirty politics.. They are not serious on tackling the menace.. He said, the training of Maoist is of very poor kind.. Its the sabotage, which creates fear in defence forces..
> 
> When we compared the training and skill level of these Maoist with Terrorist from Kashmir, he said the Terrorist from Kashmir are 5 to 10 times more dangerous and nearly on par with our Army if not equal.. So this insurgency of Maoist is nothing but Snake in backyard with whom political parties want to bake their breads...



Thats why they are called Maoist.


----------



## Windjammer

*Three soldiers killed in Arunachal Pradesh ambush*

ITANAGAR: Three soldiers were killed and three others wounded on Thursday when suspected militants ambushed an army convoy in Arunachal Pradesh's Tirap district. 

Six army personnel in the convoy were injured in heavy firing by the militants, an army official said, adding that three soldiers later succumbed to their injuries. 

"The army convoy was on its way to Longding district in Arunachal Pradesh from an army base in Assam's Tinsukia district. When the convoy reached Topi area, a group of suspected militants started indiscriminate firing," the official said. 

"We suspect the role of NSCN-Khaplang faction behind the attack. The NSCN faction must have taken the help of anti-talk faction of ULFA militants in carrying out the ambush," he said. 

The official, however, added that the role of National Socialist Council of Nagaland-Isak Muivah (NSCN-IM) could not be ruled out. 

On Friday, NSCN-Khaplang led by S S Khaplang abrogated the ceasefire agreement with the central government. 

Tirap and Changlang districts of Arunachal Pradesh, that borders Myanmar, have been a stronghold of the NSCN factions and the route is also frequented by the anti-talk faction of United Liberation Front of Asom to sneak over to Myanmar, where these groups have camps.

Three soldiers killed in Arunachal Pradesh ambush - The Times of India


----------



## Levina

Windjammer said:


> *Three soldiers killed in Arunachal Pradesh ambush*
> 
> ITANAGAR: Three soldiers were killed and three others wounded on Thursday when suspected militants ambushed an army convoy in Arunachal Pradesh's Tirap district.
> 
> Six army personnel in the convoy were injured in heavy firing by the militants, an army official said, adding that three soldiers later succumbed to their injuries.
> 
> "The army convoy was on its way to Longding district in Arunachal Pradesh from an army base in Assam's Tinsukia district. When the convoy reached Topi area, a group of suspected militants started indiscriminate firing," the official said.
> 
> "We suspect the role of NSCN-Khaplang faction behind the attack. The NSCN faction must have taken the help of anti-talk faction of ULFA militants in carrying out the ambush," he said.
> 
> The official, however, added that the role of National Socialist Council of Nagaland-Isak Muivah (NSCN-IM) could not be ruled out.
> 
> On Friday, NSCN-Khaplang led by S S Khaplang abrogated the ceasefire agreement with the central government.
> 
> Tirap and Changlang districts of Arunachal Pradesh, that borders Myanmar, have been a stronghold of the NSCN factions and the route is also frequented by the anti-talk faction of United Liberation Front of Asom to sneak over to Myanmar, where these groups have camps.
> 
> Three soldiers killed in Arunachal Pradesh ambush - The Times of India


RIP soldiers!


----------



## Hindustani78

Windjammer said:


> *Three soldiers killed in Arunachal Pradesh ambush*
> 
> ITANAGAR: Three soldiers were killed and three others wounded on Thursday when suspected militants ambushed an army convoy in Arunachal Pradesh's Tirap district.
> 
> Six army personnel in the convoy were injured in heavy firing by the militants, an army official said, adding that three soldiers later succumbed to their injuries.
> 
> "The army convoy was on its way to Longding district in Arunachal Pradesh from an army base in Assam's Tinsukia district. When the convoy reached Topi area, a group of suspected militants started indiscriminate firing," the official said.
> 
> "We suspect the role of NSCN-Khaplang faction behind the attack. The NSCN faction must have taken the help of anti-talk faction of ULFA militants in carrying out the ambush," he said.
> 
> The official, however, added that the role of National Socialist Council of Nagaland-Isak Muivah (NSCN-IM) could not be ruled out.
> 
> On Friday, NSCN-Khaplang led by S S Khaplang abrogated the ceasefire agreement with the central government.
> 
> Tirap and Changlang districts of Arunachal Pradesh, that borders Myanmar, have been a stronghold of the NSCN factions and the route is also frequented by the anti-talk faction of United Liberation Front of Asom to sneak over to Myanmar, where these groups have camps.
> 
> Three soldiers killed in Arunachal Pradesh ambush - The Times of India



Nagaland-Isak Muivah (NSCN-IM) are not Maoists.


----------



## Hindustani78

Arms, explosives seized from Maoist hideout, IED defused in Bihar | Zee News
Last Updated: Friday, April 3, 2015 - 15:36

Dehri-on-Sone: Security forces on Friday seized a cache of arms and ammunitions from a Maoist hide out and defused an IED planted by ultras in Bihar's Rohtas district.


Superintendent of Police (SP) Shivdeep Lande said acting on a tip-off about movement of a Maoist group led by Ajay Rajbhar in hilly Chunhatta village, the security forces led by CRPF Commandant Mithilesh Kumar launched a combing operation there this morning.

But the ultras escaped in the thick forest leaving behind a haul of arms and ammunitions comprising three single bore guns, a country-made pistol, 12 ammunitions, 50 kg ammonium nitrate, 50 kg PEF explosives, 2,350 detonators and four empty plastic boxes, Lande said.

The security forces also defused an IED that the Maoists had planted on the road of Chunhatta village to prevent securitymen from reaching there, the SP added. 

PTI


----------



## Shamain

Maoistsss. Hahahaa shamain laughs evilishly.


----------



## jarves

Shamain said:


> Maoistsss. Hahahaa shamain laughs evilishly.


You also laugh evilishly at TTP?


----------



## Shamain

jarves said:


> You also laugh evilishly at TTP?


No. I was just messing . Dont get angry.


----------



## Hindustani78

Naxal killed in Narayanpur district of Chhattisgarh | Zee News
Last Updated: Sunday, April 5, 2015 - 21:39

Raipur: A Naxal was killed in a gun-battle with security forces in Chhattisgarh's insurgency-hit Narayanpur district, police said on Sunday.

The skirmish took place in a forest near Sonpur village last night when a joint squad of district police and the special task force was conducting a search operation, Narayanpur Additional Superintendent of Police OP Sharma told PTI.

The body of a Naxal was found this morning during a search.

Naxals opened fire when the security forces were carrying out a combing operation, the ASP said. The rebels fled to the denser area of the forest when the forces retaliated, he added.

A .303 rifle, 48 cartridges, two 'tiffin bombs' and electric wires were also recovered from the spot. 

PTI


----------



## Hindustani78

Seven policemen killed, 10 injured in Chhattisgarh Naxal attack​ | Zee News

Raipur: Seven policemen were on Saturday killed and ten persons injured in a gunbattle with Naxals in the Maoist hotbed of Sukma district in Chhattisgarh.

The encounter took place in the worst-affected Pidmel-Polampalli area of the district when a squad of state police STF was out on operations around noon.

"Seven of our troops have been martyred while at least ten injured in the encounter," Additional Director General of Police (Anti-Naxal operations) RK Vij said.

Officials said the encounter broke out when the 61-strong STF squad confronted an armed Maoist squad in the south axis of Dornapal-Chintagufa area where several ambushes and killings of security forces had taken place in the past.

They said the injured jawans are being air moved in two choppers to Jagdalpur.

The jawans, who were killed sustained bullet injuries and more information is awaited, they said.

Two teams of Central Reserve Police Force have rushed to the ecounter site for assisting the police squad and launching 'cordon-and-search' operations, they said.

The killed policemen have been identified as* Platoon Commander Shankar Rao, Head Constables Rohit Sodhi and Manoj Baghel, Constables Mohan V K, Rajkumar Markam, Kiran Deshmukh and Rajman Tekam.*


----------



## Hindustani78

Last Updated: Saturday, April 11, 2015 - 05:53
Maoist killed in encounter with police in Jharkhand | Zee News

Khunti: The Jharkhand Police gunned down an area commander of the People`s Liberation Front of India (PLFI), a Maoist splinter group, in an encounter at Kunjla village in Khunti district.


"When our team went for a search operation in Kunjla, they were fired upon and when they retaliated, Nicholas Pahan, who was leading the group, was killed. Another militant called Suren Pandit was arrested," sais Anish Gupta, SP, Khunti .

"Nicholas Pahan is wanted in 22 cases. He has killed many people and has also been involved in many such confrontations with the police," he added

The police recovered four pistols and bullets from the Maoists.

Meanwhile, DIG Ranchi range Arun Kumar Singh lauded the police action, saying it was a brave and courageous effort. 

ANI

*Injured jawans of Special Task Force being provided medical help after an encounter with Maoists in Pedmal forest in Chhattisgarh's Sukma district on Saturday. (PTI Photo)*






There was no report of casualties among the rebels. Officials said a group of about 300 Maoists opened heavy fire on the police team at around 9.15am when it was conducting a search operation in the jungles of the district, about 390km south of state capital Raipur.

They said the 70 personnel strong STF squad was confronted with a volley of bullets in the jungles which is at the south axis of the Dornapal-Chintagufa area where several ambushes and killings of security forces had taken place in the past including the most deadly when 76 personnel were killed here in 2010.

The Maoists looted the arms of the dead policemen.

“Our operation will continue”, Vij said after the attack, one of the worst in recent months.


----------



## A1Kaid

Hindustani78 said:


> Seven policemen killed, 10 injured in Chhattisgarh Naxal attack | Zee News
> 
> Raipur: Seven policemen were on Saturday killed and ten persons injured in a gunbattle with Naxals in the Maoist hotbed of Sukma district in Chhattisgarh.
> 
> The encounter took place in the worst-affected Pidmel-Polampalli area of the district when a squad of state police STF was out on operations around noon.
> 
> "Seven of our troops have been martyred while at least ten injured in the encounter," Additional Director General of Police (Anti-Naxal operations) RK Vij said.
> 
> Officials said the encounter broke out when the 61-strong STF squad confronted an armed Maoist squad in the south axis of Dornapal-Chintagufa area where several ambushes and killings of security forces had taken place in the past.
> 
> They said the injured jawans are being air moved in two choppers to Jagdalpur.
> 
> The jawans, who were killed sustained bullet injuries and more information is awaited, they said.
> 
> Two teams of Central Reserve Police Force have rushed to the ecounter site for assisting the police squad and launching 'cordon-and-search' operations, they said.
> 
> The killed policemen have been identified as* Platoon Commander Shankar Rao, Head Constables Rohit Sodhi and Manoj Baghel, Constables Mohan V K, Rajkumar Markam, Kiran Deshmukh and Rajman Tekam.*




It seems Maoist are conducting a spring offensive of sort.


----------



## Hindustani78

Second Naxal in Chhattisgarh in 24 hours, 17 trucks set ablaze | Zee News
Last Updated: Sunday, April 12, 2015 - 18:31

Raipur: In a second Naxal attack in Chhattisgarh in 24 hours, *17 trucks carrying iron ore were set on fire*. The attack took place in Kanker, however, *no casualties were reported*. After the incident, several security personnel were rushed to the spot.


Kanker Superintendent of Police Jitendera Singh Meena said that after torching the vehicles, the Maoists fled into the forest, he said.

On getting information about the incident, a police team was immediately rushed to the spot which found the vehicles, including * trucks, mining?machineries and JCB*, burnt, he said.

A search operation has been launched in the region to nab the ultras involved in the incident, the SP added.

The extremists are reportedly *opposing iron ore mining in the area being done by Neco Jayaswal Company.*

Notably,* four officials of Neco Jayaswal company, including a general manager, were?kidnapped?on April 1 by Naxals from a separate iron ore reserve - Chargaon in Kanker district. However, they were later released the same day.*

Yesterday, seven STF personnel were killed and ten others injured when Naxals ambushed them in the forests of Pidmel village under Polampalli police station limits of Sukma district, around 450 km from the state capital Raipur. The deceased included a platoon commander-ranked officer.

(With PTI inputs)



Hindustani78 said:


> Seven policemen killed, 10 injured in Chhattisgarh Naxal attack | Zee News
> 
> Raipur: Seven policemen were on Saturday killed and ten persons injured in a gunbattle with Naxals in the Maoist hotbed of Sukma district in Chhattisgarh.
> 
> The encounter took place in the worst-affected Pidmel-Polampalli area of the district when a squad of state police STF was out on operations around noon.
> 
> "Seven of our troops have been martyred while at least ten injured in the encounter," Additional Director General of Police (Anti-Naxal operations) RK Vij said.
> 
> Officials said the encounter broke out when the 61-strong STF squad confronted an armed Maoist squad in the south axis of Dornapal-Chintagufa area where several ambushes and killings of security forces had taken place in the past.
> 
> They said the injured jawans are being air moved in two choppers to Jagdalpur.
> 
> The jawans, who were killed sustained bullet injuries and more information is awaited, they said.
> 
> Two teams of Central Reserve Police Force have rushed to the ecounter site for assisting the police squad and launching 'cordon-and-search' operations, they said.
> 
> The killed policemen have been identified as* Platoon Commander Shankar Rao, Head Constables Rohit Sodhi and Manoj Baghel, Constables Mohan V K, Rajkumar Markam, Kiran Deshmukh and Rajman Tekam.*



Bodies of seven cops killed in Naxal attack recovered - The Times of India
Apr 12, 2015, 07.03 PM IST





RAIPUR: More than 24 hours after the attack, police today retrieved the bodies of seven STF personnel killed yesterday in a Naxal ambush in Polampalli forests in the insurgency-hit Sukma district of Chhattisgarh. 

Although bad weather and hostile terrain had hampered the evacuation operation this morning, the security forces finally recovered the bodies of the martyrs. 

Amid heavy security, the bodies of the Special Task Force personnel were taken to Kankerlanka camp (around 12 kms from the ambush spot), Additional Director General of Police (anti- naxal operations) RK Vij told PTI. 

"From Kankerlanka, the bodies will be airlifted to Jagdalpur district headquarter, where tribute would be paid to the martyrs," Vij added. 

Seven STF personnel were killed and ten others injured yesterday when Naxals ambushed them in the forests of restive Pidmel village under Polampalli police station limits, around 450 kms from the state capital Raipur. 

The rebels also looted weapons of the martyrs and injured troops before fleeing. 

"Due to prolonged gun-battle, bodies of the martyred personnel could not been retrieved from the forests yesterday, whereas bad weather and hostile terrain affected the evacuation operation this morning," the ADG said. 

However, while cordoning off the region, security forces reached near Pidmel village this afternoon and eventually brought the bodies to Kankerlanka, he said, adding, arrangements have been made to shift them to Jagdalpur from Kankerlanka. 

Early this afternoon, Home Minister Ramsewak Paikra, School Education Minister Kedar Kashyap, State's Director General of Police A N Upadhyay, Special DGP (Operation) CRPF Durga Prasad and other officials reached Jagdalpur and met the injured jawans at Maharani Government Hospital. 

The ministers instructed the doctors to provide best possible treatment to the personnel and wished for their speedy recovery. Doctors informed them that the health of the injured has improved and they are out of danger. 

Seven of the injured are undergoing treatment at Raipur, while three have been admitted at Jagdalpur. 

Chief Minister Raman Singh has left for Jagdalpur from Raipur by air.


----------



## Hindustani78

Govt to honour policemen killed by Naxals with gallantry award | Zee News
Last Updated: Monday, April 13, 2015 - 15:32

New Delhi: Government has decided to confer gallantry awards on the security personnel who sacrificed their lives in the recent Naxal attacks in Chhattisgarh and said it would also extend benefits to their kin.


"We have decided to give them the gallantry award. We have also finalised other facilities to be given (to their family members). We will make a proper announcement as soon as possible," Home Minister Rajnath Singh told reporters here.

Paying tribute to the security personnel killed in Chhattisgarh, he said, "I salute the courage of jawans who sacrificed their lives."

Seven STF personnel were killed and a dozen others injured in an ambush by Naxals on Saturday in the forests around Pidmel village in the Polampalli area, around 450-km from state capital Raipur.

In a separate attack, the third by them since Saturday, Maoist rebels last night killed a BSF jawan in Chhattisgarh's Kanker district.

The ultras yesterday also allegedly set ablaze at least 17 vehicles engaged in mining work in Naxal-hit Kanker district, 140-km from here. However, nobody was hurt in that strike. 

PTI

*************
BSF jawan killed in Naxal attack in Chhattisgarh's Kanker, IEDs recovered | Zee News
Monday, April 13, 2015 - 16:13
Raipur: A trooper was killed when armed Maoists launched a brazen attack on a BSF camp in Chhattisgarh's restive Bastar region - the third terror strike on security personnel within three days.

Today's audacious attack in Kanker district took place barely two days after seven policemen of the Special Task Force were shot dead by Maoists in Sukma district.

Officials at police headquarters here said on Monday that a few insurgents tried to sneak into a Border Security Force (BSF) camp at Chhotebetiya forests in Kanker district's Pakhanjoor area in the early hours of Monday.

"The alert BSF jawans opened fire on rebels when they tried to storm the camp," R.K. Vij, state's head of anti-Naxal operations, told IANS. He added that trooper RP Solanki was killed on the spot.

Vij said a rebel was also found killed at the attack site and three IEDs of 20 kg each were recovered during the combing operation near the camp.

Security has been stepped up at police and para-military camps across the insurgency-hit Bastar where rebels hold sway in interior areas since late 1980s.


----------



## Hindustani78

Updated: April 13, 2015 20:55 IST
Third Maoist attack in 72 hours: four jawans killed in Bastar - The Hindu
Pavan Dahat 




Special Arrangement
The injured policemen being rescued from the spot in Dantewada district.
TOPICS

*The incident took place near Kudhiypada village in Dantewada when 12 CAF men were going towards Kirandul to buy ration.*
Four policemen of the Chhatttisgarh Armed Force (CAF) were, on Monday, killed when Maoists blew up an Anti-Landmine Vehicle in Dantewada district of south Chhattisgarh.

Eight CAF men were injured in the blast, Mr. R.K.Vij, Additional Director General (ADG) of Police, Anti-Naxal operations, Chhattisgarh told reporters.

The incident took place near Cholnar police camp in Dantewada when 12 CAF men were going towards Kirandul to buy ration, informed Ashok Kujur, one of the injured personnel who is undergoing treatment at NMDC hospital in Kirandul.

According to the ADG, there was firing on the police team after the blast.

The injured policemen have been rushed to the NMDC hospital in Kirandul and might be airlifted to Raipur for treatment.


----------



## Hindustani78

Apr 15, 2015, 02.16 PM IST
Another cop killed by Maoists in Chhattisgarh - The Times of India

RAIPUR: In yet another incident of cops being killed by Maoists, the dead body of a constable, Bira Basant, who was abducted by Maoists on April 7, was found on Bijapur-Gangaloo road on Wednesday morning. Bira becomes the 14th policemen to have been killed by Maoists in Bastar district in separate attacks in the last four days.

According to police, Bira's body was found about 1.5 kms away from police lines, with Maoists' pamphlets strewn around it. He was abducted on April 7 while he was on his way to visit his family in Madded village. The Maoists had kidnapped him after the bus he was travelling was stopped on Awapalli-Bijapur road.

*Bira, is survived by his wife, a 14-month-old daughter, and 70-year-old mother.*

Hundreds of villagers from Bijapur district had earlier carried taken out a "silent march" to protest his abduction and had demanded that their "tribal brother be released".


----------



## A1Kaid

Chhattisgarh Maoist ambush: 49 jawans vs 400 Maoists, and SOS that went in vain - The Times of India


----------



## Hindustani78

Centre directs tough action against Naxals | Zee News

New Delhi: The Centre on Saturday reviewed the law and order situation in Maoist-hit Chhattisgarh and asked the state government to take tough action against Naxals which struck thrice in the last fortnight killing eight security personnel in the state.


A high-level meeting, chaired by Union Home Secretary L C Goyal with top officials of Chhattisgarh officials, took stock of the situation in the Maoist-hit state, particularly in Bastar area, and ordered to firm up strategy to give a strong push in the fight against the red cadres and greatea synergy among security forces on the ground.

Senior officials of CRPF and BSF were also present in the hour-long meeting, official sources said.

With a special focus on carrying out anti-Naxal operations in the dense jungles of Bastar, the meeting stressed on close coordination among state police force and central paramilitary forces so that there is no gap in offensives.

A majority of the casualties in Naxal violence in recent past has taken place in Bastar region, forcing the Centre to take up on an urgent basis an initiative to counter the rebels.

Seven STF personnel were killed and dozen others were injured on April 11 when Naxals ambushed them in the forests of restive Pidmel village under Polampalli.

The ultras last Sunday set ablaze at least 17 vehicles engaged in mining work in Naxal-hit Kanker district and a BSF jawan was killed in a Naxal attack in the same district on Sunday night.

A total of 14 CRPF personnel were killed by Maoists in December last year in Sukma district in Bastar region.

More than 25 people, including Congress leaders Mahendra Karma and others, were killed in an ambush carried out by Naxals at Jiramghati in Bastar region in May 2013. Congress leader V C Shukla, who was injured in the ambush, died later.

76 CRPF personnel were killed by the rebels in Dantewada in Bastar region in April 2010.

PTI


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Home Affairs29-April, 2015 15:17 IST
Districts and States affected by Naxal Activities
106 districts in the States are considered as Left Wing Extremism (LWE) affected. Of these, Bihar has maximum 22 districts, followed by Jharkhand,- 21, Odisha-19, Chhattisgarh-16, Andhra Pradesh & Telangana,- both 08 each, West Bengal & Maharashtra,- both 04 each, Uttar Pradesh,- 03 and Madhya Pradesh, 01. The year-wise details on number of districts in the country which has witnessed some form of LWE activities are as under:-


Year- Number of districts-Number of States
2010 - 196 - 20
2011 - 203 - 20
2012 - 198 -18
2013 - 182 -20
2014 - 161 -16


It is clear that number of districts which witnessed some form of LWE activities have been decreasing.


Apart from the above, it is worth mentioning that the numbers of incidents of LWE violence and resultant deaths have also significantly declined during the last four years from 2011 to 2014. The year-wise details of numbers of incidents of LWE violence and resultant deaths are as follows:


Year-Incidents -Deaths
2010 -2213 -1005
2011 -1760 -611
2012 -1415 -415
2013 -1136-397
2014-1091-309


In order to bring Left Wing Extremists (LWE) into the mainstream, the State Governments have their own surrender and rehabilitation policies. In order to supplement the efforts of the State Governments, the Central Government reimburses the expenditure incurred by the State Governments on rehabilitation of surrendered Left Wing Extremists under the Security Related Expenditure (SRE) Scheme for Left Wing Extremism affected States in terms of its own policy in this regard.


The Government of India has revised the guidelines for ‘Surrender-cum-Rehabilitation Scheme of Left Wing Extremists in the affected States’ with effect from 1.4.2013. As per the revised policy, the Central Government provides reimbursement of expenditure incurred on an immediate grant for surrendered LWE cadres subject to a ceiling of Rs. 2.5 lakh for higher ranked LWE cadres and Rs. 1.5 lakh for middle/lower ranked LWE cadres. The additional incentives given for surrender of weapons/ ammunition is also reimbursed which ranges from Rs. 10 to Rs. 35000 per weapon depending on type of weapon surrendered from detonator to Light Machine Gun, Rocket Launcher etc. In addition, the monthly stipend paid to the surrenderee while undergoing vocational training is also reimbursed subject to the ceiling of Rs. 4000 per month per surrenderee for a maximum period of 36 months. The revised policy envisages formation of the Screening-cum-Rehabilitation Committees by the State Governments which are involved in the process of identification and rehabilitation of surrendered LWE cadres.



This was stated by the Minister of State for Home Affairs, Shri Haribhai Parathibhai Chaudhary in a written reply to a question by Smt. Sasikala Pushpa in the Rajya Sabha today.



****


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Home Affairs
06-May, 2015 15:27 IST
*Activities Funded by Government in Naxal Affected States *

Funding for the Special Forces of the LWE affected States was initiated in 2013-14 under the Scheme of Special Infrastructure to cater to the critical infrastructure gap which could not be covered under any other existing scheme. The scheme focused on the four worst LWE affected States of Bihar, Chhattisgarh, Jharkhand and Odisha with lesser extent funding to the States of Telangana and Andhra Pradesh. 

The States have established the Special Forces with different nomenclatures depending upon their requirements. During last two years Bihar Government has raised 5 Units of Special Task Force (STF) (Cheetah), the Chhattisgarh Government has sanctioned 460 personnel in STF and the Jharkhand Government has raised 6 Assault Groups of Special Task Force (Jaguar). 

During the financial years 2013-14 & 2014-15, a total sum of Rs.122.13 crore (Rs. 74.13 crore + Rs. 48.00 crore) was released to the States of Andhra Pradesh (Rs. 16.99 crore), Bihar (Rs.19.10 crore), Chhattisgarh (Rs. 32.90 crore), Jharkhand (Rs. 16.52 crore), Odisha (Rs.33.62 crore) and Telangana (Rs. 3.00 crore). 

No fund provision has been made by the Ministry of Finance under the Special Infrastructure Scheme (SIS) for the financial year 2015-16 and the Scheme stands transferred to the States, in view of devolution of 42% from 32% of Centre’s tax receipts to States. 

This was stated by the Minister of State for Home Affairs, Shri Haribhai Parathibhai Chaudhary in a written reply to a question by Smt. Mohsina Kidwai in the Rajya Sabha today. 

****


----------



## Hindustani78

Chhattisgarh wants Naga jungle warriors to counter Bastar Maoists - The Times of India
May 12, 2015, 04.10 AM IST
RAIPUR: While Chhattisgarh government is using the development route to counter Naxal insurgency in the state, it wants some hard task masters in the jungle as well. The state government has written to ministry of home affairs seeking battalions of Nagaland's Indian Reserve Battalions, especially for the worst-hit Bastar region.

Naga fighters are considered the very best in jungle warfare for their no-nonsense fighting skills, survival tactics and toughness. 

The move comes as the state government, along with Modi government in the Centre, spends thousands of crores for the development and education of the region. Modi, on a short visit on Saturday, kick-started schemes worth Rs 24,000 crore in Bastar region.

According to a rough estimate by the state officials, there are more than 5,000 Naxalites in Bastar region alone, where CRPF, state's STF, district force and local police are deployed. In total across the state, there are close to 40,000 central paramilitary forces personnel posted. 
Chief minister Raman Singh said that ministry of home affairs has been approached to deploy Naga armed police force personnel and ministry will take up the matter with Nagaland government. "Experience shows that Nagaland battalions were very useful in fighting the Naxalites. They are very good at jungle warfare," said Singh. 

Inspector general of police (Bastar region), S R P Kalluri, talking to TOI, said "The Naga forces, militarily, are far superior than any police force in the jungle. For fighting Naxal insurgency, they are the best". 

Brigadier (retd) B K Ponwar, who runs the Counter-Terrorism and Jungle Warfare College in Kanker and has trained over 30,000 men, also agrees that Naga fighters would be very useful for the state. "They (Naga armed police forces men) are very quick in the jungle. They are good trackers, they can live off the land, are hardy, can eat anything and walk on the toughest terrain for long hours." 

Last time, from 2006 to 2008, when Naga battalions were posted in Chhattisgarh, there complaints of human rights violations from several NGOs and organizations sympathetic to Maoists after which the Nagaland government withdrew the fighters from the BJP-ruled state. 

"I presume they will be better disciplined this time," said Ponwar. 

There are several challenges in front of Chhattisgarh government including construction of dams, railway lines, electrification of remote villages and construction of roads in the most disturbed regions. For constructing roads in most disturbed areas, sometimes the state has to deploy a huge force. 

Raman Singh said that the Bastar region is bigger in size than Kerala and shares borders with other Maoist violence-affected states like Andhra Pradesh, Odisha and Maharashtra. 

"Forces took 40 years to catch one Veerappan (dreaded sandalwood smuggler who was killed by security forces in 2004). There are thousands of Veerappans in the state. But we will catch each one of them," he said.


----------



## Hindustani78

Last Updated: Wednesday, May 13, 2015 - 13:01
Naxal involved in landmine blast held in Chhattisgarh | Zee News

Raipur: A Naxal, who was allegedly involved in attack on a police anti-landmine vehicle in Chhattisgarh's Dantewada district, has been arrested, police said on Wednesday.


Baman Kunjan (25), active as militia commander of Tikanpal village in the region, was apprehended near his native place under Kirandul police station limits last evening, Kirandul Sub-Divisional Officer of Police MZ Baig told a news agency.

The Naxals had blown up an anti-landmine vehicle on Cholnar-Kirandul road in Dantewada on April 13, killing five policemen and injuring eight others.

Acting on a tip-off that a rebel, in civil dress, was travelling on a motorcycle towards Cholnar from Tikanpal via a kuchcha forest road, police nabbed Kunjam near Mullapara, Baig said.
Naxal pamphlets and few other Maoist-related material were recovered from him, he said.

During interrogation, he admitted to his involvement in the Cholnar blast, right from conducting recee of the movement of security forces to executing the deadly incident, the SDOP said.

Kunjam also revealed that he was tasked with keeping a tab on the movement and activities of security personnel since the day a police camp was set up in Cholnar, Baig said, adding that his interrogation was on. 

PTI


----------



## Hindustani78

Chhatisgarh: Two cops, Maoists killed in gunbattle in Bijapur | Zee News
Last Updated: Sunday, May 17, 2015 - 12:25






Raipur: Two policemen and as many Maoists were on Sunday killed in a gunbattle between security personnel and ultras in Chhattisgarh's Bijapur district.


A police jawan was also injured in the incident.

The face-off between the security personnel and Naxals took place in a dense forest under Mirtur Police Station limits this morning, Bijapur Additional Superintendent of Police Indira Kalyan Elesela said.

A joint contingent of STF and district police force was on an anti-Naxal operation in Gangaloor and Mirtur areas, around 450 kms away from the state capital. When the team reached Mirtur forests, a group of armed rebels opened indiscriminate firing on them following which the police personnel retaliated, he said.

After the gun fight that lasted for around two hours, the Naxals escaped into the core forests.

"A Special Task Force (STF) jawan and another from district police force died in the incident while one was injured. Besides, two Naxals were also killed in the incident," he said.
Reinforcement was rushed to the spot and efforts were on to retrieve the bodies of jawans and Naxals from the dense forests, he said.

Combing operations have been launched to nab the attackers in the forests, the ASP said.

The deceased have been identified as STF constable Sitaram Kunjam and district police reserve group's assistant constable Moti Ram (28), he said.

Efforts were on to retrieve the injured constable Payku Ram Poyam from the forest, he added. 

PTI

*********************

Woman Maoist killed in encounter in Bihar | Zee News
Last Updated: Sunday, May 17, 2015 - 12:37 
Gaya: A woman Maoist was killed in an encounter with security forces at Sondi-Jhanjhor in this district on Sunday.


A team of security forces, comprising CRPF and district police, launched a combing operation in the village bordering Jharkhand during which an encounter took place in which a woman ultra was killed, Senior Superintendent of Police Manu Maharaj said.

The security forces recovered a walkie talkie, an Insas rifle and a haul of ammunition from the spot, Maharaj said.

The combing operation against the Maoists was going on.


----------



## Windjammer

*4 Cops Kidnapped by Maoists in Chhattisgarh Killed with Sharp Weapons*

BIJAPUR: The bodies of four policemen kidnapped by Maoists on Monday were found in Chhattisgarh's Bijapur district today. Their bodies were found just 5 km from where they were kidnapped.

The policemen, all assistant constables, were kidnapped from a bus while it was passing through the Maoist-dominated Kutru village in Bijapur late on Monday. They were killed with sharp weapons, said Sukhnandan Rathore, a senior police officer involved in anti-Maoist operations.

The bodies were thrown on the roadside near a forest area, just a few km from a paramilitary camp, he added.

"It is a matter of concern. We condemn the incident. The government will look into the matter," said state Home Minister Ram Sevak Paikra.

The policemen, Jaidev Yadav, Mangal Sodi, Raju Tela and Rama Majji, were recruited as auxiliary personnel, who assist the state police in anti-Naxal operations and are known as 'followers'.

The police said Maoists were searching civilian vehicles in the area and when they saw the policemen in the bus, they took them away at gunpoint.

Police teams have been sent out to the jungles to look for the killers.

The government describes the Maoist insurgency as the country's most serious internal security threat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/638360998445903872


----------



## jamahir

ridiculous thread.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

3 killed in police firing, Manipur violence toll up to 8 - The Times of India

IMPHAL: Three persons were killed today when police opened fire on protesters in Manipur's Churachandpur district taking the overnight toll to eight as fresh violence erupted there, forcing the authorities to continue the indefinite curfew imposed last night. 

The police said that they opened fire on a mob which attacked Churachandpur police station, leaving three of the agitators dead. 

Two of the killed were in their 30s while another was 10 years old, police sources said.

*READ ALSO: Manipur violence: Four killed, 13 injured*

Four persons were injured in the police firing, taking the total number of the injured to 31. They were admitted to Churachandpur district hospital this evening, a hospital source said. 

Five persons were kille during a general strike called by the tribal student organisations called a bandh yesterday protesting against the passage of three bills - Protection of Manipur People Bill, 2015, Manipur Land Revenue and Land Reforms (Seventh amendment) Bill, 2015, and Manipur Shops and Establishments (Second Amendment) Bill, 2015 - in the state assembly to protect the indigenous people. 

The tribals feared that the passage of the laws would allow "outsiders" to have rights over tribal land. 

While three bullet-riddled bodies were found in Churachandpur town yesterday, a charred body was recovered from under the debris at the residence of Henglep MLA Manga Vaiphei this morning in the town, a police officer said, adding that another body was also found. 

According to the police, the houses of MP of Outer Manipur Lok Sabha seat Thangso Baite, Manipur family welfare minister Phungzaphang Tonsimg, and that of five MLAs, including Manga Vaiphei and Vungzagin Valte of Thanlom, were set on fire in Churachandpur town during the bandh called by the students last evening.

@mods e.g. @WebMaster @Horus - Please re-name thread to "india insurgency news and discussion" as many of these rebel/seperatist attacks dont apply to just maoist/naxal movement


----------



## kurup

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> 3 killed in police firing, Manipur violence toll up to 8 - The Times of India
> 
> IMPHAL: Three persons were killed today when police opened fire on protesters in Manipur's Churachandpur district taking the overnight toll to eight as fresh violence erupted there, forcing the authorities to continue the indefinite curfew imposed last night.
> 
> The police said that they opened fire on a mob which attacked Churachandpur police station, leaving three of the agitators dead.
> 
> Two of the killed were in their 30s while another was 10 years old, police sources said.
> 
> *READ ALSO: Manipur violence: Four killed, 13 injured*
> 
> Four persons were injured in the police firing, taking the total number of the injured to 31. They were admitted to Churachandpur district hospital this evening, a hospital source said.
> 
> Five persons were kille during a general strike called by the tribal student organisations called a bandh yesterday protesting against the passage of three bills - Protection of Manipur People Bill, 2015, Manipur Land Revenue and Land Reforms (Seventh amendment) Bill, 2015, and Manipur Shops and Establishments (Second Amendment) Bill, 2015 - in the state assembly to protect the indigenous people.
> 
> The tribals feared that the passage of the laws would allow "outsiders" to have rights over tribal land.
> 
> While three bullet-riddled bodies were found in Churachandpur town yesterday, a charred body was recovered from under the debris at the residence of Henglep MLA Manga Vaiphei this morning in the town, a police officer said, adding that another body was also found.
> 
> According to the police, the houses of MP of Outer Manipur Lok Sabha seat Thangso Baite, Manipur family welfare minister Phungzaphang Tonsimg, and that of five MLAs, including Manga Vaiphei and Vungzagin Valte of Thanlom, were set on fire in Churachandpur town during the bandh called by the students last evening.
> 
> @mods e.g. @WebMaster @Horus - Please re-name thread to "india insurgency news and discussion" as many of these rebel/seperatist attacks dont apply to just maoist/naxal movement



Nothing to do with insurgency or separatism .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

kurup said:


> Nothing to do with insurgency or separatism .



Do you have to spoil someone's day ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

kurup said:


> Nothing to do with insurgency or separatism .



really

Law Enforcement in Tribal Areas - Srikanta Ghosh - Google Books


----------



## kurup

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> really
> 
> Law Enforcement in Tribal Areas - Srikanta Ghosh - Google Books



So what exactly is your point ?

This particular incident has nothing to with insurgency .


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

kurup said:


> So what exactly is your point ?
> 
> This particular incident has nothing to with insurgency .



Sure - the whole world is wrong, including many many indians especially those dealing with these insurgencies everyday...... those 76 CPRF guys in dantewada were killed, their weapons taken away by oscar the grouch and cookie monster

(indian source):

Roots of Manipur insurgency | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

As of now, Manipur remains the most violent North-Eastern state with over 20,000 young men killed in violent conflict





_PTI_
The tragic death of 18 security forces personnel in an ambush in the Chandel District of Manipur on 4th June has once again jolted the people and policymakers of India to the fragile situation in the state. While the central government has rushed the army chief and ordered the military operation “Search and Destroy“, many have simultaneously renewed their defence of the draconian Armed Forces Special Powers Act (AFSPA). The ongoing debates and discussions however fail to analyse the roots of the problem in its historic context. This lack of understanding is what lies behind the collective failure to maintain the peace in Manipur for so many decades. This article tries to facilitate an understanding of this beautiful and historically rich North-Eastern state, which has been mismanaged and misunderstood for so long. 

Manipur remained independent until the Lapse of Paramountcy in 1947 when the British quit India. It was then that the then maharaja of the state, Bodh Chandra relinquished his monarchy and instituted a new constitution, perhaps the first of its kind in India. The constitution was called the “Manipur Constitution Act, 1947”. This was an attempt to introduce democracy in Manipur. As mandated by the Act, an election was held in 1948.The first ever elected Manipur State Assembly was inaugurated by the maharaja on October 18, 1948.

On September 1949, the Governor of Assam, Sri Prakasa, invited Maharaja Bodh Chandra to Shillong for talks. On the first day of the meeting, September 18, 1949, the governor presented to the maharaja a tailor-made “Merger Agreement,” whereby Manipur would be merged with India. Bodh Chandra was asked to sign the “Merger Agreement,” which he refused. He offered instead to discuss the matter with his council of ministers. The maharaja on return to his Redlands residence in the hill station found that Indian Armypersonnel had surrounded the premises. And the maharaja was placed under house arrest. Finally, on September 21, 1949, Bodh Chandra signed the “Merger Agreement.”

Under the terms of the agreement, Manipur was to come under Indian rule from October 1949. The agreement was kept secret until October 15, 1949. The same day an executive order was passed dissolving the Manipur state assembly and the elected council of ministers. Following the dissolution of the assembly, Hijam Irabot Singh, a member of the dissolved council went underground. Although Irabot died six years later, in 1955, the seeds of protest then sown germinated into full-blown insurgency by the early 1960s. 

Meanwhile, elections were held during November and December 1951. In the elections, around 30 people were elected to guide Manipur into an era of peace and prosperity. But that was never to be. The main architects of democracy had betrayed Manipur, and led the state to a half-a-century of bloodshed.

In the year 1952, Manipur’s first general elections were held. Fourteen political parties contested these elections. In the year 1956, the 7th Amendment Act in the Constitution of India converted the Part ‘C’ state status of Manipur into a Union Territory. 

A prolonged agitation had started on April 11, 1960, for the restoration of a responsible government. The agitation ultimately led to the granting of statehood to Manipur in 1972, and BK Nehru was sworn in as the governor. *Although Manipur continues to enjoy the status of a full-fledged state within the Indian Union, many people are angry at the way New Delhi handles the situation in the state. This sense of apathy for the Indian nationalist ideal paved the way for the second phase of insurgency.*

The unfinished task of Manipur’s first communist leader Hijam Irabot Singh was taken up in March-April 1969, almost 18 years later, by an underground group which called itself the Revolutionary Government of Manipur (RGM). A decade later the RGM was dissolved by the People’s Liberation Army (PLA) leader, Bisheshwar Singh.

*In 1970, the Government of India declared Manipur as a disturbed area and all revolutionary organisations were declared unlawful. The Armed Forces (Special Powers) Act, 1958 was enforced. An army officer, stationed in Manipur during the time, had then observed: “Imphal, the capital for Manipur – today -- is like Saigon during the Vietnam war and nobody can explain why so many paramilitary forces are stationed in such a small area. Thus began the era of little wars and insurrection, a bane which continues to ail Manipur to this very day.”*

The story of Manipuri insurrection, which began in the 1950s and the genesis of which seems to lie to an extent in the manner in which the state was merged with India, continues without an endgame in sight. 

*At present, there are over 72 armed groups which operate in the state. Every ethnic group seems to be arming itself. While the first few armed groups were set up to fight the Indian State, several others were later formed to demand autonomy for the state or to preserve the state’s natural resources. Some armed groups had political objectives. Armed insurrections have even been mounted for the revival of culture and religion.*

As of 2015, Manipur remains the most violent state in the region with over 20,000 killed. Over 20,000 women became widows as many young men from the state were killed in conflict. Manipur Women Gun Survivors Network was launched in 2007 to respond to the humanitarian crisis that has engulfed the state’s widows. 

Manipur’s women and children are traumatised by the deaths of family members. They bear the brunt of the emotional and socio-economic impact of violence. Apart from that, women themselves are particularly vulnerable to violence and intimidation at gunpoint, often used as a deliberate military and political tactic. Also women and girls continue to be tortured, raped and killed at gunpoint. In most operations, the armed forces, under the aegis of AFSPA, have done away with the basic, minimal safeguards accorded to women suspects by the Criminal Procedure Code as well as the Supreme Court. Manipur alone has 20,000 registered conflict widows.

Recall the incident of 12 Manipuri mothers disrobing themselves and storming the local army headquarters in an extraordinary act of protest following the rape and brutal murder of Thangjam Manorama, a 32-year-old Manipuri woman, picked up and brutally raped by Indian armed forces personnel, in July 2004.Till date, the killers of Manorama have not been punished. It is the women of Manipur who continue to be a guiding light in the dark night. In a meeting with the Union Minister of State for Home Kiren Rijiju, I emphatically conveyed that there can be no peace in Manipur without women’s participation. It is time that Government of Manipur and India include the women of Manipur and North-East India in the peace talks and negotiations. The women have the blueprint for bringing peace to Manipur and the North-East. In September 2015, women leaders from across North-East India will lead the campaign to develop a National Action Plan revolving around women, peace and security. The women of Manipur and the North-East have to be the legitimate vanguard of a peace process if it is to succeed in this region. 

_The author is founder of Manipur Women Gun Survivors Network/Control Arms Foundation of India and is convenor of North-East India Women Initiative for Peace. She tweets at @BinaNepram _


----------



## kurup

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> Sure - the whole world is wrong, including many many indians especially those dealing with these insurgencies everyday...... those 76 CPRF guys in dantewada were killed, their weapons taken away by oscar the grouch and cookie monster
> 
> (indian source):
> 
> Roots of Manipur insurgency | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
> 
> As of now, Manipur remains the most violent North-Eastern state with over 20,000 young men killed in violent conflict
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _PTI_
> The tragic death of 18 security forces personnel in an ambush in the Chandel District of Manipur on 4th June has once again jolted the people and policymakers of India to the fragile situation in the state. While the central government has rushed the army chief and ordered the military operation “Search and Destroy“, many have simultaneously renewed their defence of the draconian Armed Forces Special Powers Act (AFSPA). The ongoing debates and discussions however fail to analyse the roots of the problem in its historic context. This lack of understanding is what lies behind the collective failure to maintain the peace in Manipur for so many decades. This article tries to facilitate an understanding of this beautiful and historically rich North-Eastern state, which has been mismanaged and misunderstood for so long.
> 
> Manipur remained independent until the Lapse of Paramountcy in 1947 when the British quit India. It was then that the then maharaja of the state, Bodh Chandra relinquished his monarchy and instituted a new constitution, perhaps the first of its kind in India. The constitution was called the “Manipur Constitution Act, 1947”. This was an attempt to introduce democracy in Manipur. As mandated by the Act, an election was held in 1948.The first ever elected Manipur State Assembly was inaugurated by the maharaja on October 18, 1948.
> 
> On September 1949, the Governor of Assam, Sri Prakasa, invited Maharaja Bodh Chandra to Shillong for talks. On the first day of the meeting, September 18, 1949, the governor presented to the maharaja a tailor-made “Merger Agreement,” whereby Manipur would be merged with India. Bodh Chandra was asked to sign the “Merger Agreement,” which he refused. He offered instead to discuss the matter with his council of ministers. The maharaja on return to his Redlands residence in the hill station found that Indian Armypersonnel had surrounded the premises. And the maharaja was placed under house arrest. Finally, on September 21, 1949, Bodh Chandra signed the “Merger Agreement.”
> 
> Under the terms of the agreement, Manipur was to come under Indian rule from October 1949. The agreement was kept secret until October 15, 1949. The same day an executive order was passed dissolving the Manipur state assembly and the elected council of ministers. Following the dissolution of the assembly, Hijam Irabot Singh, a member of the dissolved council went underground. Although Irabot died six years later, in 1955, the seeds of protest then sown germinated into full-blown insurgency by the early 1960s.
> 
> Meanwhile, elections were held during November and December 1951. In the elections, around 30 people were elected to guide Manipur into an era of peace and prosperity. But that was never to be. The main architects of democracy had betrayed Manipur, and led the state to a half-a-century of bloodshed.
> 
> In the year 1952, Manipur’s first general elections were held. Fourteen political parties contested these elections. In the year 1956, the 7th Amendment Act in the Constitution of India converted the Part ‘C’ state status of Manipur into a Union Territory.
> 
> A prolonged agitation had started on April 11, 1960, for the restoration of a responsible government. The agitation ultimately led to the granting of statehood to Manipur in 1972, and BK Nehru was sworn in as the governor. *Although Manipur continues to enjoy the status of a full-fledged state within the Indian Union, many people are angry at the way New Delhi handles the situation in the state. This sense of apathy for the Indian nationalist ideal paved the way for the second phase of insurgency.*
> 
> The unfinished task of Manipur’s first communist leader Hijam Irabot Singh was taken up in March-April 1969, almost 18 years later, by an underground group which called itself the Revolutionary Government of Manipur (RGM). A decade later the RGM was dissolved by the People’s Liberation Army (PLA) leader, Bisheshwar Singh.
> 
> *In 1970, the Government of India declared Manipur as a disturbed area and all revolutionary organisations were declared unlawful. The Armed Forces (Special Powers) Act, 1958 was enforced. An army officer, stationed in Manipur during the time, had then observed: “Imphal, the capital for Manipur – today -- is like Saigon during the Vietnam war and nobody can explain why so many paramilitary forces are stationed in such a small area. Thus began the era of little wars and insurrection, a bane which continues to ail Manipur to this very day.”*
> 
> The story of Manipuri insurrection, which began in the 1950s and the genesis of which seems to lie to an extent in the manner in which the state was merged with India, continues without an endgame in sight.
> 
> *At present, there are over 72 armed groups which operate in the state. Every ethnic group seems to be arming itself. While the first few armed groups were set up to fight the Indian State, several others were later formed to demand autonomy for the state or to preserve the state’s natural resources. Some armed groups had political objectives. Armed insurrections have even been mounted for the revival of culture and religion.*
> 
> As of 2015, Manipur remains the most violent state in the region with over 20,000 killed. Over 20,000 women became widows as many young men from the state were killed in conflict. Manipur Women Gun Survivors Network was launched in 2007 to respond to the humanitarian crisis that has engulfed the state’s widows.
> 
> Manipur’s women and children are traumatised by the deaths of family members. They bear the brunt of the emotional and socio-economic impact of violence. Apart from that, women themselves are particularly vulnerable to violence and intimidation at gunpoint, often used as a deliberate military and political tactic. Also women and girls continue to be tortured, raped and killed at gunpoint. In most operations, the armed forces, under the aegis of AFSPA, have done away with the basic, minimal safeguards accorded to women suspects by the Criminal Procedure Code as well as the Supreme Court. Manipur alone has 20,000 registered conflict widows.
> 
> Recall the incident of 12 Manipuri mothers disrobing themselves and storming the local army headquarters in an extraordinary act of protest following the rape and brutal murder of Thangjam Manorama, a 32-year-old Manipuri woman, picked up and brutally raped by Indian armed forces personnel, in July 2004.Till date, the killers of Manorama have not been punished. It is the women of Manipur who continue to be a guiding light in the dark night. In a meeting with the Union Minister of State for Home Kiren Rijiju, I emphatically conveyed that there can be no peace in Manipur without women’s participation. It is time that Government of Manipur and India include the women of Manipur and North-East India in the peace talks and negotiations. The women have the blueprint for bringing peace to Manipur and the North-East. In September 2015, women leaders from across North-East India will lead the campaign to develop a National Action Plan revolving around women, peace and security. The women of Manipur and the North-East have to be the legitimate vanguard of a peace process if it is to succeed in this region.
> 
> _The author is founder of Manipur Women Gun Survivors Network/Control Arms Foundation of India and is convenor of North-East India Women Initiative for Peace. She tweets at @BinaNepram _



I can only laugh at these posts .

Nobody here denied the existence of insurgency in Manipur or other parts of India .

The only thing I said is that the particular incident which you posted in post#1238 has nothing to do with insurgency which is clearly written in the article of the background of the incident as well .

Looks like your inferiority complex is not allowing you to accept the fact that you have made a mistake .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641952337406267392


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Peace process hits roadblock: govt bans Naga insurgent group NSCN (K)

*Peace process hits roadblock: govt bans Naga insurgent group NSCN (K)*
SUHAS MUNSHI@suhasmunshi
|16 September 2015




*The action*

The Union Home Ministry has banned Naga group NSCN (K)

It says this group's 'violent activities' have gone on in spite of the peace process with other groups

The Khaplang group was behind the ambush of 18 Armymen on 4 June

*The reaction*

Experts on the insurgency feel this move may turn out to be counter-productive

Naga civil society may end up sympathising with the Myanmar-based NSCN (K)

Govt-appointed interlocutor RN Ravi is understood to have raised objections to the move







The Home Ministry on 16 September effectively declared war on the NSCN (Khaplang) by banning it for five years. The Naga militant outfit now joins the list of 36 other banned militant organisations in India, including Babbar Khalsa International, Students Islamic Movement of India (SIMI), Hizbul Mujahideen (HM) and United Liberation Front of Assam (ULFA).

The government will now act against NSCN (K) cadres under the stringent anti-terrorism Unlawful Activities (Prevention), Act.

*Continuing violence*
The reason for this, according the ministry's declaration, is "continued hostility and violence on the part of the NSCN (K) against the Indian security personnel, from their bases in Myanmar."

While the government was ready to work on a peace framework with other insurgent groups like NSCN (Reformation) and NSCN (IM), it said the faction headed by Khaplang had carried out at least six 'violent activities', including the 4 June ambush in which 18 Indian Army soldiers were killed.

The government had already made its intentions of dealing with the Khaplang faction clear when it announced bounties on the heads of NSCN (K) chief SS Khaplang and the group's military commander Niki Sumi five days ago.

*Naga society's reaction key*
So how does the fight with NSCN (K) change after the ban?

Those who have observed Naga insurgency over the past several decades say that while the government's stance against the militant group is reasonable, reactions from other quarters of the region will have to be seen.

"The Khaplang faction doesn't have any interest in talking to India. For Khaplang, he would not want to let go of the areas he controls, which he uses for arms dealing. Besides, his organisation is based out of Myanmar. Why would India also talk to them? Would we talk to a militant organisation based out of Islamabad or Lahore?" said Deepak Dewan, editor of the North East Sun.



The govt has accused the Khaplang faction of six 'violent activities', including the 4 June ambush



However, what remains to be seen is the reaction of Naga civil society.

A delegation of Nagaland legislators had recently gone to Myanmar, with the government's consent, to persuade Khaplang to come to the negotiating table. It wanted to persuade Khaplang's faction to resume the 2001 ceasefire, which was abrogated in March this year.

"The Naga civil society wanted peace and a ceasefire with the Khaplang group. So we will have to see if they're happy or disappointed with today's development," Dewan said.


*Ban may be counter-productive*
Naga civil society members may not be alone in feeling unhappy about the ban on NSCN (K), which finishes off all chances of peace talks.

The government-appointed interlocutor, RN Ravi, is understood to have been a long-time advocate of continuing peace talks with the Khaplang faction. According to sources, Ravi had opposed the Home Ministry's decision during consultations on the matter.

This is because some believe that banning the militant organisations may actually turn out to be counter-productive in the long run.

"What happened when we banned SIMI? Their organisation went underground, they gained some sympathisers and a lot of their associates arrested under UAPA walked out of jail after some time anyway," a home ministry source told Catch.

Others believe that the inclusion of the Khaplang group in the list of banned organisations could also be an empty symbolic gesture, unless the government shows some real intent in tackling NSCN (K).

Former Union home secretary K Padmanabhaiah, who once was the principal negotiator in the Naga peace talks, said the government will have to do more than just ban the group.

"There's no meaning in banning the group unless the government really means business. It will have to find and cut down the sources of Khaplang's funding. They will have to find ways of disarming them. Banning the organisation in itself doesn't make any difference. We will also have to see if Myanmar is ready to cooperate with India on this, since Khaplang is based out of their country," he said.


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665068104863518721

Separate incident
*Another Maoist killed in gun battle with police*

ourkela/Bhubaneswar: One more Maoist was shot dead in a fierce gun battle with security forces during a joint combing operation inside Chandiposh forest area on Rourkela-Jharkhand border late on Wednesday night.

Giving a detailed account of the encounter at a press briefing in Bhubaneswar on Thursday, *Director General of Police K B Singh said of the two Maoists killed during encounter one has been identified as Sangram, platoon commandant of Saranda Sub Division in Jharkhand.*

He said acting on a tip-off from reliable sources about the movement of the Maoists, the Odisha Police along with the CRPF, SOG and DVF personnel had launched a joint combing operation inside Surakhol hill forest under Chandiposh police limits on Tuesday. The operation was carried out by three units of SOG (Special Operation Group) and one unit each of CRPF (Central Reserve Police Force) and DVF (District Voluntary Force).

“During the operation, two Maoists including Sangram were killed in encounter while the security personnel seized a huge cache of arms and ammunition from inside the forest including four .303 rifles, 284 rounds of live bullets, four grenades, gelatine sticks and camp equipments like Maoist literatures, uniforms etc”, Singh added.

*It is worthwhile to mention here that the security personnel had also gunned down one ultra early on Wednesday during the combing operation inside the forest.*

“The combing operation in the area is on since there is every possibility that some Maoists might have been injured in the encounter. Considering the seizure of huge cache of arms and ammunition and specific intelligence input, we have come to know that the Maoists had targeted the ensuing panchayat elections in Jharkhand and had planned to launch an attack from their camps based in Odisha”, IG, Western Range, RK Sharma told OTV in Rourkela.

Maoist killed in gun battle with police | Odisha Television Limited

*Another incident*

*Bihar: Three hardcore Maoists arrested*

Three hardcore Maoists have been arrested from a village in Bihar's Gaya district, a police officer said.

Acting on a tip off, the police raided Orwatand village last evening and nabbed three hardcore Maoists, identified as Manoj Yadav, Ramesh Kumar and Sanju Yadav, all members of proscribed naxal outfit - CPI (Maoists), Senior Superintendent of Police (SSP) Manu Maharaj told reporters.

Manoj Yadav was wanted in eight cases of naxal violence in the district, including an incident in which the Maoists had blown up a minibus carrying security personnel in which two were killed on February 24 last, he said.

Yadav was also among those Maoists who had torched 32 trucks during their bandh in the district in May this year, Maharaj said.

Bihar: Three hardcore Maoists arrested | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

*Another *

*Six Maoists arrested*

A militia platoon section commander and five militia members of the CPI (Maoists) were arrested by the police during two separate search operations in the forest area in Charla mandal late on Wednesday evening.

The arrested militia platoon section commander was identified as Madavi Jogaiah of Rallapuram in Charla mandal, police said.

A country made _tapancha_ with two live cartridges was seized from him.

He was apprehended by a police team during a search operation at Chelimala forest area on Wednesday evening.

He was allegedly involved in a total of 12 cases, including three murder cases under various police station limits in Bhadrachalam division.

The remaining five Maoist militia members were nabbed by a team of special party policemen near a forest fringe village a few kms away from the Taliperu reservoir late on Wednesday evening.

Police said the arrested militia members were involved in digging of pits on roads in Charla mandal during the Maoist martyrs week observance over three months ago.

They were produced before a court in Khammam on Thursday afternoon.

Six Maoists arrested - The Hindu

So, total cleanup operation going on in full speed.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Government urged to look into demands of separate statehood - The Economic Times



NEW DELHI: The National Federation of New States (NFAS), a new umbrella group, has urged the government to immediately look into its demand of separate statehood as this "was the only solution for equal development in all parts of the country". 

NFAS -- an umbrella group of communities across India demanding new states, has also warned of violence and blockades at national highways if the government continues to ignore the demands of separate statehood. 

"Our demands are not new but 48 years old. Several new states were formed in the last two decades after taking a note of the development-deprived communities, then why are we continuously ignored," said Pramod Boro, president of All India Bodo Students Union and a senior member of NFAS told IANS. 

Calling the demand of separate statehood for the Bodo community of Assam as old as the Telangana issue, Bodo said that since independence, the politicians kept speaking on the issue during elections but none of them, including Prime Minister Narendra Modi, ever took any serious steps towards it. 

Among the several groups who jointly formed the NFAS include All Bodo Student's Union, Bundelkhand Mukti Morcha, Kuki State Demand Committee and Indiginous Peoples Front of Tripura among dozen others. 

Bodo said that they will organise a two-day protest rally in the national capital at Jantar Mantar on November 14-15 and will present a fresh memorandum of their demands to the government. 

"The dharna and rally are just the beginning of a vigrous mass democratic movement for creation of new states in India," Bodo said. 

"If the demand is not met at the earliest the political class of the country especially who are sitting at the helm of affairs will be responsible for the turmoil generated due to the massive democratic movement across the country," he added.


----------



## wiseone2

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> Government urged to look into demands of separate statehood - The Economic Times
> 
> 
> 
> NEW DELHI: The National Federation of New States (NFAS), a new umbrella group, has urged the government to immediately look into its demand of separate statehood as this "was the only solution for equal development in all parts of the country".
> 
> NFAS -- an umbrella group of communities across India demanding new states, has also warned of violence and blockades at national highways if the government continues to ignore the demands of separate statehood.
> 
> "Our demands are not new but 48 years old. Several new states were formed in the last two decades after taking a note of the development-deprived communities, then why are we continuously ignored," said Pramod Boro, president of All India Bodo Students Union and a senior member of NFAS told IANS.
> 
> Calling the demand of separate statehood for the Bodo community of Assam as old as the Telangana issue, Bodo said that since independence, the politicians kept speaking on the issue during elections but none of them, including Prime Minister Narendra Modi, ever took any serious steps towards it.
> 
> Among the several groups who jointly formed the NFAS include All Bodo Student's Union, Bundelkhand Mukti Morcha, Kuki State Demand Committee and Indiginous Peoples Front of Tripura among dozen others.
> 
> Bodo said that they will organise a two-day protest rally in the national capital at Jantar Mantar on November 14-15 and will present a fresh memorandum of their demands to the government.
> 
> "The dharna and rally are just the beginning of a vigrous mass democratic movement for creation of new states in India," Bodo said.
> 
> "If the demand is not met at the earliest the political class of the country especially who are sitting at the helm of affairs will be responsible for the turmoil generated due to the massive democratic movement across the country," he added.



they want a separate state within the Indian Union


----------



## coffee_cup

so now that the cat has come out of the bag and India has openly declared her support for terrorists operating in Balochistan, I think this is the right time to revive this thread and discuss what counter actions Pakistan or other neighbors of India might take for this blatant sponsorship of cross-border terrorism by India.

Human Rights of hundreds of million people in India are being violated every day, which people need urgent support?

Thoughts?


----------



## JattPanjabi

coffee_cup said:


> Thoughts?



Announce immediate support for Khalistan and mention the1984 riots in the UN?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## coffee_cup

JattPanjabi said:


> Announce immediate support for Khalistan and mention the1984 riots in the UN?



Why not?

If India can bring Balochistan, all bets are off.

Khalistan, Nagaland, "Dalistan", separate land for Christians and other minorities, Naxals... you name it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JattPanjabi

coffee_cup said:


> Why not?
> 
> If India can bring Balochistan, all bets are off.
> 
> Khalistan, Nagaland, "Dalistan", separate land for Christians and other minorities, Naxals... you name it.



If you start bringing up everything then you lose credibility. Support the separation of Khalistan through non violent means. If India responds by slapping on sedition cases as I think they will and resorting to violence, then they lose credibility on the Kashmir issue in international forums as they will be seen as a perpetual violator of human rights.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

*2 security personnel killed in face-off with Naxals in C'garh*
Raipur, Mar 3, 2017 (PTI)





*Two security personnel were killed and as many injured in an exchange of fire with Naxals in Chhattisgarh's Bijapur district today, police said.*

The skirmish took place near Cherli village under Mirtur Police Station limits when a joint team of Chhattisgarh Armed Force (CAF) and district police was out on a road security operation, IG (in-charge), Bastar Range, Sundarraj P told PTI.

The team was on patrolling duty to ensure security of the under-construction Gangaloor-Mirtur road.

As they were cordoning-off a patch near Cherli, around 450 kms from state capital Raipur, the security personnel came under heavy firing from a group of ultras, leading to a fierce gun-battle, the IG said, adding the Naxals fled the spot soon after, he said.

"Constable Hemant Kumar, belonging to CAF's 10th battalion and district force's assistant constable, Gubba Ram (corrected name), were killed, while two other jawans were injured," Sundarraj said.

The injured have been identified as CAF constable Sahdev Rajwade and district force's assistant constable Muddaram, he said.

Reinforcement was rushed to the spot, he said, adding efforts are on to evacuate the injured personnel and bring the bodies of Kumar and Ram out of the forest.


----------



## asad71

*FEATURESINDIA26 APRIL 2017*
*India's Maoist rebels: An explainer*
*Government security crackdown on Maoist rebels has led to an increased casualty figure in the country's tribal areas.*















India started in 1920s as an anticolonial struggle when the country was still ruled by Britain.

But the seeds of the first radical Marxist movement were sown in the southern state of Andhra Pradesh shortly after India gained independence in 1947.

The first armed uprising was launched in 1967 in the remote Naxalbari village in the eastern Indian state of West Bengal. The uprising, which began after a farmer was stopped from tilling his own land, was put down by force after 72 days.

But that inspired other revolutionaries across the country.

By 1972, the first phase of what the government called Left-Wing Extremism, popularly called Naxalism - deriving its name from the Naxalbari village - was stamped down.

Timeline: Maoist attacks
May 2013: At least 30 people, including tribal leader Mahendra Karma, killed in Bastar
April 2010: At least 76 CRPF personnel killed in Sukma
May 2010: 36 security personnel killed near Dantewada
June 2010: 27 soldiers killed in Narayanpur district
March 2007: 55 security personnel killed in Bastar
July 2007: 23 policemen killed
For the next two decades, armed movement remained subdued and localised until the government started granting mining licences to private and multinational corporations as part of the liberalisation and privatisation of the economy in the early 1990s.

*Main groups and their objectives*
The People's War Group (PWG) was established in 1976 and was active in Andhra Pradesh, while Maoist Communist Centre (MCC) held meetings away in the eastern state of Bihar.

The Communist Party of India-Marxist Leninist-Janashakti was formed in 1992. It has presence in three states - Andhra Pradesh, Chhattisgarh and Maharashtra. They command a cadre of about 250 to 300.

The current phase of Maoist rebellion began in 2004, when PWG merged with the MCC to form the Communist Party of India (Maoist) or CPI (Maoist). The group is banned in India.

The Tritiya Prastuti Committee (TPC) is a splinter group of the CPI (Maoist) and is based in Jharkhand - a mineral-rich state. It has about 500 cadres.

The CPI (Maoist) aims to capture the state power through people's war. The rebels' military strategy is loosely based on the Chinese revolutionary leader Mao Zedong.

"The immediate aim of the party is to accomplish the New Democratic Revolution in India by overthrowing imperialism, feudalism and comprador bureaucratic capitalism only through the Protracted People’s War ... The ultimate aim of the party is to bring about communism," says a party statement.

*Fighter strength*
People's Liberation Guerrilla Army (PLGA) is the armed wing of the CPI (Maoists), or Naxals, as they are popularly called in India. A number of Marxist armed groups are active in other states with Maoist presence.

Their exact numbers are not known but various estimates put PLGA strength between 8,000 and 10,000. The total of Maoist cadres across the country varies from 10,000 to 15,000, even as high as 25,000.

But the government figure is much lower.

"As per available reports, the estimated armed cadre strength of the left-wing extremist groups is around 8,500. However, their support base is in larger numbers," Minister of State for Home Kiren Rijiju told parliament.

IN PICTURES: India's Maoist heartland

India's central and eastern parts, home to about 84 million adivasi, or indigenous people, is rich in mineral resources. Renewed mining activity pose a threat to their livelihoods. Most of them are subsistence farmers or landless, mainly living in extreme poverty.

There is lack of basic facilities such as roads, healthcare, education and drinking water in the region.

Thousands fear displacement as the government moved to exploit the hidden treasures located mainly in the states of Chhattisgarh, Jharkhand and Odisha.

Maoists from Andhra Pradesh helped organise tribals in Chhattisgarh over the issue of land rights and displacement during the 1980s. The state has emerged as the stronghold of the Maoists in recent decades since 2000 when mining was initiated.

"They [Maoists] helped the tribals in keeping the forest guard and redistribution of land. So a lot of local people joined them," said Nandini Sundar, professor and author of The Burning Forest: India's War in Bastar.

"About 80 to 90 percent of their cadre comes from local tribals. They are deeply embedded in the villages. At the same time, it is not that everybody supports them."






The Maoist control in what is euphemistically called the "Red Corridor" - spread across the states of Chhattisgarh, Odisha, Jharkhand, Bihar and Andhra Pradesh - has been dwindling as the government has sent tens of thousands of paramilitary forces into the affected states.

Their presence has considerably gone down from nearly 200 districts across 20 states until a decade ago to 106 districts across 10 states. The states of Chhattisgarh, Jharkhand, Orissa and Bihar are considered severely affected. Maoists are also present in the states of West Bengal, Maharashtra and Andhra Pradesh.

India's former Prime Minister Manmohan Singh called the Maoists' rebellion the biggest "internal security threat". His government launched a security operation in 2009, which was dubbed by the media as the "Operation Green Hunt".

Since the counterinsurgency was launched eight years ago, violence has escalated and a growing numbers of casualties, particularly civilians, have been reported. More than 100 people have been killed in the violence across the country this year. Last year, nearly 500 people were killed.

More than 20,000 people, the vast majority of them civilians, have been killed since 1980.

*Accusations of abuse*
The adivasis have been caught in the middle of a conflict that has pitted the Maoists against government forces.

Security forces have been accused of committing mass sexual and rights abuses, and extrajudicial killings of innocent adivasis. Human rights activists and journalists have been targeted for reporting the abuse and unlawful killings.

Maoists recruit villagers for their operation and the latter become vulnerable to arrest and torture by government forces. Maoists have also been accused of killing and torturing villagers after accusing them of being police informers. In many cases, they have resorted to kidnapping for ransom.

The Chhattisgarh state has backed vigilante groups, which have harassed innocent civilians for being Maoist sympathisers. One such vigilante group, Salwa Judum, was accused of killings and rapes. It was finally outlawed by the Supreme Court in 2011.

In recent years, a number of vigilante groups have surfaced with the backing of government, targeting activists and lawyers.

"A situation of civil war still prevails in the Bastar district in Chhattisgarh state but the Indian government refuses to declare this 'internal armed conflict', perhaps to avoid monitoring by the UN," said Dr Lakhan Singh, president of the People's Union for Civil Liberties.

The government has deployed more than 100,000 troops - a third of them paramilitary forces - to root out the five-decade-old armed rebellion in Chhattisgarh. More than 2,000 people have been killed in the state since 1995.

"In the Bastar region alone, there are 36,000 security forces, which means one soldier for 55 people. In Afghanistan, there is one soldier for about 150 people," Singh said. 





Government ministers visited the wounded soldiers in Raipur after the Maoist attack on Monday [Alok Putul/Al Jazeera]
Source: Al Jazeera News


----------



## Ryuzaki

Earlier the Maoists had a point because the State had ignored them,but now they just just like gangsters,and are blowing up schools,post offices,newly constructed roads where there had never been any roads and electricity poles


----------



## asad71

GNLF

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Drones to deal with Maoists in India*
Kolkata Correspondent, May 9, 2017






At a review meeting Monday of Chief Ministers and Police Chiefs of 10 Left Wing Extremism-affected states in New Delhi, Indian Home Minister Rajnath Singh called for the use of drones and the choking of financial resources of the left-wing extremist groups as strategies to counter Maoist violence.

The Union Home Ministry had called the meeting to review on going developments and to devise new ways to tackle the armed rebels, two weeks after 25 paramilitary troopers were killed by the Maoists in the deadliest attack at Sukma in Chhattisgarh in the last 7 years.

The 10 Maoist-affected states – Chhattisgarh, Madhya Pradesh, Odisha, Andhra Pradesh, Telangana, West Bengal, Jharkhand, Bihar, Maharashtra and Uttar Pradesh were represented at the meeting by its Chief Ministers or Home Secretaries.

According to a Home Ministry statement, the day-long meeting is also being attended by the secretaries of the Union ministries, besides chief secretaries and police chiefs of the 10 states. District magistrates and superintendents of police of 35 of the worst-hit districts, along with heads of paramilitary forces and intelligence agencies, were also present at the meeting. However, the Chief Ministers of West Bengal, Telengana, Andhra Pradesh and Madhya Pradesh were absentees.

Advocating more eyes in the sky to deal with Maoist violence, the Home Minister prescribed that mini-unmanned aerial vehicles (Drone) are extremely useful for anti-Maoist operations and should be procured and made available in more quantities. He said, “We must try that there must be at least 1 Unmanned Aerial Vehicle (UAV)/Mini UAV with every battalion.”

He also called for a smart and aggressive strategy to successfully deal with the Maoists. Describing his SAMADHAN, the Minister said S stood for smart leadership, A for aggressive strategy, M for motivation and training, A for actionable intelligence, D for dashboard based KPIs (Key Performance Indicators) and KRAs (Key Result Areas), H for harnessing technology, A for action plan for each area and N for no access to financing.

In order to prevent the Maoists from using weapons looted from the security forces, the minister suggested that trackers must be added to them and biometrics used in smart gun triggers. “Trackers should also be embedded in shoes, bulletproof jackets etc,” he added.

He reiterated the importance of the States taking a leadership role in anti-Maoist operation with the support of central forces.

“Be it central forces or the district police, they will have to work under a coordinated strategy and plan. The most important thing is that the officers will have to lead from the front. Success in this regard cannot be achieved only by sitting in Delhi, Ranchi or Raipur,” he said in his address.

“I believe that there is a need to depute shadow intelligence officers to trace the prominent targets associated with left-wing extremism,” he added.

The government has ruled out an immediate deployment of army in anti-Maoist operations. Deployment of the army in anti-Maoist operations has been a contentious issue, often opposed by rights groups on grounds that army should not be used against country’s own people who have taken to violence due to lack of development in the hinterland.

According to Home Ministry officials, around 12,000 people, including 2700 security personnel, have lost their lives in the last 20 years. But the officials claimed that currently 90 per cent of Maoist activities were limited to 35 districts, though they have a hold over pockets in 68 districts in 10 states. There were no Maoist activities in West Bengal for the last three years.

But Minister of State for Home Kiren Rijiju told parliament “As per available reports, the estimated armed cadre strength of the Left Wing Extremist groups is around 8,500. However, their support base is in larger numbers.”

As Human Rights organisations claim, more than 100,000 troops – a third of them paramilitary forces – have been deployed to root out the five-decade old armed rebellion in Chhattisgarh only.


http://southasianmonitor.com/2017/05/09/drones-deal-maoists-india/


----------



## manlion

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Banglar Bir

A brief look at the separatist movements active in India.





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatki

coffee_cup said:


> Why not?
> 
> If India can bring Balochistan, all bets are off.
> 
> Khalistan, Nagaland, "Dalistan", separate land for Christians and other minorities, Naxals... you name it.


Maybe you should visit India and have a look into punjab, and nagaland already exists and what is dalistan????, Christians of India have Goa and Konkan areas, even Pondicherry has french colonies.....so please do vist India to understand how things work here....


----------



## Banglar Bir

Stop Discriminating People From the North-East India





The BJP-led Manipur Cabinet on Saturday have decided to extend the Disturbed Areas Act for another period of six months to facilitate the imposition of the AFSPA except in seven Assembly segments in Imphal.




AFSPA is the biggest blot and continuous threat against the basic principles of democracy!

*Manipur: Noted Humanitarian activist Binalakshmi Nepram allegedly threatened, harassed by Manipur State Police*




*IMPHAL, May 13, 2017:* Noted Manipuri writer, humanitarian activist Binalakshmi Nepram has reported of being threatened/harassment by Manipur State Police force. She alleged that the incident tookk place on 12 May 2017 when heavily armed Manipur State police force descended on Nepram’s parental house in Imphal, Manipur in Northeast India that borders Myanmar.

Nepram feels that this is done by those who have committed rights violations to deter the relief, rehabilitation and other forms of support given by her and her team to several women survivors of the state. Manipur has seen 6 decades of violence with immense humanitarian crisis with 20,000 people shot dead and over 20,000 women widowed in past years. The state has one of the highest armed forces and police forces presence in country.

Ms Nepram’s team have been working for 10 years for women survivors of violence but this is first time ever that state police force has been misused by those in power who have committed murder and rights violations of innocent people of Manipur. She is the recipient of CNN IBN Real Heroes and Indian of Year Award for her work in Manipur with survivors.

Nepram strongly condemned the incident and stated, “I strongly condemn the harassment given to me and my family members in ensuring justice and dignity of people of Manipur and urge Manipur Government to immediately stop this wrongful harassment by Manipur state security forces. Police are meant to protect citizens and not to be used to harass innocent civilians.We have stood strong for over 10 years for peace & justice for people of Manipur and entire Northeast Region and will not be bogged down by such threats and intimidation emanating from state machinery. I will take this up with appropriate authorities so that action be taken. Good governance and support for justice what we want from Manipur Govt and not this.Please stop this harassment immediately to me, my family and others who are fighting for justice and healing lives”

Strong condemnations to the threat & intimidation to Nepram and her family has come in from different parts of state, country and world.

http://thenortheasttoday.com/manipu...-threatened-harassed-by-manipur-state-police/


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Arundhati Roy talks about Indian hypocrisy on Kashmir, Manipur, Nagaland and other separatist movements in India.




 https://www.facebook.com/




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

*Kashmir valley erupts in clashes after Hizbul chief's death:*


----------



## asad71

*Indian army can abduct, rape women, says Indian politician*









_ Kodiyeri BalaKrishnan_

Kodiyeri BalaKrishnan, a leader of Communist Party of India, has said *Indian army was free to abduct and rape women if given additional powers*, a day after defence Minister Arun Jaitley said armed forces have been given a free-hand to take decision in* “war-like situations”*

According to Indian media, the Communist Party Kerala Secretary courted controversy by his “shocking remarkrs” against country’s armed forces.

“They (army) can do anything to anybody. If they see more than four people standing together, they can shoot them…They can take any woman and rape her, nobody has the right to question them. This is the state wherever the army is,” Balakrishnan was quoted by local media as saying.

The Indian army has long committed atrocities in occupied Kashmir, killing thousands of people in the Valley.

An *Indian army officer recently tied a Kashmiri man *to his jeeb to use him *as* *a human shield* against stone pelting protesters.

Instead of punishing the officer, Indian army chief honored him for the act that drew strong criticism from human rights activists and Kashmiri politicians.



http://southasianmonitor.com/2017/05/27/indian-army-can-abduct-rape-women-says-indian-politician/

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

-_ The most disturbing part of the statement is that, its coming from a politician of an established institution._


----------



## Radio Mirchi

This thread was started on 1st March 2007. A whole decade has passed and people are still feeding to keep the thread alive. Reminds me of Iqbal who very rightly said about India, 
"Yunan-o-Misr-o-Roma Sab Mit Gaye Jahan Se, Ab Tak Magar Hai Baki Naam-o-Nishan Hamara, 
Kuchh Baat Hai Ke Hasti Mit’ti Nahin Hamari, Sadiyon Raha Hai Dushman Daur-e-Zaman Hamara".


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Discriminated, tortured, and forced to resign, story of a Kashmiri Muslim.
May 24, 2017*

DISCLAIMER: The names of people, names of places have NOT been changed, because we believe that the people who discriminate should be unmasked in front of the public.

This is a story of a Kashmiri Muslim who worked at a Google India Site and was victimized, tortured, discriminated and forced to resign from his work on the basis of just being who he is, a ‘Kashmiri Muslim’.

The story gets more haunting and terrifying after his forced resignation, when he approached different Indian National Media to bring this case under limelight so that it may not happen again with anybody else. Not only did the national media turn him down, the alternate media also didn’t pay any heed to his suffering even when he had all the proof of what he had gone through.

Below is the email, untouched and unedited, that he has sent to numerous media organizations but to no benefit. Read on:

This is to bring to your attention a ‘matter’ that has victimized me as a vendor employee of Google India hired by Google’s valued Ad-words partners in India (Serco Global Services) to provide services to Google Ad-words customers at Google’s data centre in Gurgaon, Haryana, India.

I have tried several other ways to address the problem that I faced as a Kashmiri Muslim with Google and a company named Serco Global Services that works with Google India. I am writing to you after exhausting all other means to bring to the attention of the authorities certain malpractices and racist/anti-Kashmiri-Muslim behavior that I faced at Google Rolta Towers, Gurgaon,india.

My name is Zahid, I worked as an online strategist (Google Ad-words account manager) for Google ad-words ETO team India (External Tele Operations) at Google India office, first floor, Rolta Towers, Gurgaon, India. At Google, I worked with sincere dedication for eighteen months.

During those 18 months, I performed as a high achiever for which I was duly awarded, granted appraisals and bonuses. It is safe to say that I was groomed to work in particular ways as my seniors at the office directed and advised me from time to time.

It is important to mention that I come from the conflict-ridden region of Kashmir. I was discriminated against on the basis of my identity as a Muslim and Kashmiri which I had brought to the attention of seniors at various times. I was often provoked by middle management and a few co-workers to discuss the politically volatile nature of my state which I always avoided.

One such incident occurred in September 2014 when my Avaya was plastered with a note ‘Hindustan zindabad’ (long live India) as a way to single me out and question my integrity in racial/religious terms. I brought this matter to the attention of my Google reporting manager, Mr. Gaurav Jain but to no avail. Instead, it led to further ridicule.

Following this incident, when Google denied help, another incident happened at the office (Google Rolta). I was handed a direct third level performance based warning letter (which I was not responsible for). The evaluation date was January 25, 2015 while the audit date was January 26, 2015.

Anyone familiar with the public holiday system in India would know that in the year 2015, January 25 fell on a Sunday and January 26 was India’s Republic Day. No offices are open or operational on these days in India. I was handed a warning letter on behalf of Google India at Google Rolta in a room booked by Google ETO after what could be a complaint from Google India and was informed it was a ‘gift’ for me on Republic Day.

Google ETO’s divisional manager Mr. Thomas Brat came for a three-day professional visit to Google Rolta (my place of work). On the last day of Mr. Brat’s visit, the whole team was gathered in the conference room for an interactive session. Gaurav Jain invited everyone except me but I wanted to introduce myself to Mr. Brat so I tried to enter the room. Another Google ETO manager Vishal vaid tried to stop me and told me that you will pelt stones at Thomas, that’s why you will not enter the room.

I was often taunted with being told: “if you don’t say Hindustan zindabad (‘long live India’), your sale won’t be updated” The call quality managar Harsh Garg often used abusive language against me. He along with my team leader and assistant manger often called me names. Especially On Fridays they often used to come to me and ask in a very rude way: “What’s in the bag, what’s in the bag”. When Google security used to check my bag, then why they repeatedly asked these insulting questions?

Gaurav Jain had problems with my wearing a khan shalwar as well. He told me not to wear it. I am not sure why my style of dress bothered him so much?

I ignored these incidents but this psychological torture affected my mental health to a great extent. It was quite evident to me that Google India and its Ad-words partners in India (Serco) were looking for excuses to get me out of the company as they often used to tell me that “it’s better for you to look for a job in your own country”. I still kept working. I made a good contribution to the business since I was a top performer.

in July 2015, I was told that the higher authority of Google has complained about my action of contacting and acquiring an account which I was instructed to do by my team-leader and later I was threatened to hand in my resignation along with a written confession that I had engaged in an illegal practice (which was not only encouraged but rewarded apriori)? was further forced to write that ‘my intentions to acquire an account were based on my personal greed and Google India and serco bpo had no involvement in it’. When I rejected to do so, I was threatened, harassed and cornered and my Google access card was forcibly taken from me and I was told to leave google premises. I left and soon after realized Google Mountain-view California erased my employee details from google’s intranet,11 days(approx.) prior to my resignation under duress with their partners in india at google rolta towers gurgaon without affording me an opportunity of being heard. Furthermore, my dues were not paid in full, I have been black listed in Google and my career is wrecked.

In November 2015, I served Google India and Serco Global Services with legal notice from Kashmir regarding the way I was forced to resign which they did not respond. After that I raised the issues (discriminatory practices and unfair expulsion) with Google leadership in California who assured me that they would have a close look at my case and followed the appropriate protocol by transferring my case to my concerned department at Google Singapore. It was only after this that Google India and Serco replied to my legal notice in a very threatening and diplomatic manner with half-baked truths and falsified facts. The on-going email conversation with Google Singapore was also not fruitful as they too chose to side Google India’s response by washing its hands off the issue and told me to contact Serco regarding the discriminatory practices at Google India’s office?

I replied back to the contents of notice to Google Mountain-view California via email, and told them that I did not want a legal battle but wanted Google-plex to investigate my case properly. However, they didn’t honor my request to investigate the matter further and refused to elaborate. They again transferred me to Google Singapore. Google Singapore says: “we don’t intend to respond further; however we reserve the right to respond to any subsequent legal proceedings.” Thus they left me with the only choice to seek legal redress and access any competent forum for help.

It has been more than 1.5 years since I contacted various media outlets and human rights law firms for help but unfortunately I have got no response. I contacted all the leading newspapers and magazines but have not received any positive response from that quarter either. They listen to my story but after that they go silent without even bothering to investigating what I have said.

It seems this kind of discrimination against religious minorities is routine in India, hence it receives little or no attention from any quarters.

warm regards,
zahid s

The screen shots of a few of the mails that Zahid has sent to different people has been attached as Proof.



















Google India has not yet been contacted for their say in this case.

_This is an Op-Ed. 

http://www.nigahban.com/discriminated-tortured-and-forced-to-resign-story-of-a-kashmiri-muslim/_


----------



## Banglar Bir

*‘Gorkhaland’ movement Intensifies: GJM begins indefinite strike*
SAM Staff, June 12, 2017





The Gorkha Janamukti Morcha (GJM) will go on an indefinite strike from Monday demanding a separate state of ‘Gorkhaland’.

“We will go on strike from Monday. Bengal government takes so much revenue from us but it only encroach our territory. We want our Gorkhaland and will not negotiate on this matter. We will not do any violence,” Gorkha Janamukti Morcha (GJM) president Bimal Gurung had told ANI.

Meanwhile, GJM general secretary Roshan Giri said that an all party meeting has been called on June 13 to discuss the matter.

“Offices of Gorkhaland Territorial Administration, Bengal government and Central Government will be closed from Monday. Court will be open. Banks will be open on Monday and Thursday.

School and colleges have been exempted from bandh. We appealed to put all sign boards in Darjeeling, Kerseong, Kalimpong, Mirik and other places in Nepali and English,” Giri said.

“We have also written to Home Minister Rajnath Singh apprising him as to how West Bengal suppresses us,” he added.

On Saturday, Gurung asked West Bengal Chief Minister Mamata Banerjee not to do or promote ‘divisive’ politics in the state.

“I request Mamata Banerjee that she is a chief minister and she must not do divisive politics. Her dictatorial politics will find a place in the Guinness book soon,” Gurung told ANI.

He assured that the GJM will talk to the Centre as the state government is trying to suppress Gorkhaland for her own political interest.

“We will talk to the Centre and will send a letter to Prime Minister and Home Minister as well regarding all the atrocities. The state government is doing to suppress Gorkhaland for her own political interest,” he said.

On Friday, a PIL was filed in the Calcutta High Court against the bandh called by GJM in Darjeeling, declaring it to be ‘unconstitutional and illegal’.

The matter will be brought up for hearing this week.

Chief Minister Banerjee has branded the GJM protest as ‘abhorrent’ and appealed to the people of the region to maintain peace.

The GJM supporters are also protesting against the alleged imposition of Bengali in the schools of the hills.

The agitation arose from an announcement made by Mamata Banerjee earlier that Bengali would be taught compulsorily up to Class 10 in the state schools.

After the GJM cadres clashed with the police following their protests against Mamata’s visit to Darjeeling and her decision to make Bengali compulsory in syllabus of schools across the state, the Army was called in to control the situation.

According to reports, the protest led by the GJM turned violent after protesters resorted to vandalism as they torched police vehicles and attacked policemen.
http://southasianmonitor.com/2017/0...m-begins-indefinite-strike-across-darjeeling/


----------



## third eye

BANGLAR BIR said:


> *‘Gorkhaland’ movement Intensifies: GJM begins indefinite strike*
> SAM Staff, June 12, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> The Gorkha Janamukti Morcha (GJM) will go on an indefinite strike from Monday demanding a separate state of ‘Gorkhaland’.
> 
> “We will go on strike from Monday. Bengal government takes so much revenue from us but it only encroach our territory. We want our Gorkhaland and will not negotiate on this matter. We will not do any violence,” Gorkha Janamukti Morcha (GJM) president Bimal Gurung had told ANI.
> 
> Meanwhile, GJM general secretary Roshan Giri said that an all party meeting has been called on June 13 to discuss the matter.
> 
> “Offices of Gorkhaland Territorial Administration, Bengal government and Central Government will be closed from Monday. Court will be open. Banks will be open on Monday and Thursday.
> 
> School and colleges have been exempted from bandh. We appealed to put all sign boards in Darjeeling, Kerseong, Kalimpong, Mirik and other places in Nepali and English,” Giri said.
> 
> “We have also written to Home Minister Rajnath Singh apprising him as to how West Bengal suppresses us,” he added.
> 
> On Saturday, Gurung asked West Bengal Chief Minister Mamata Banerjee not to do or promote ‘divisive’ politics in the state.
> 
> “I request Mamata Banerjee that she is a chief minister and she must not do divisive politics. Her dictatorial politics will find a place in the Guinness book soon,” Gurung told ANI.
> 
> He assured that the GJM will talk to the Centre as the state government is trying to suppress Gorkhaland for her own political interest.
> 
> “We will talk to the Centre and will send a letter to Prime Minister and Home Minister as well regarding all the atrocities. The state government is doing to suppress Gorkhaland for her own political interest,” he said.
> 
> On Friday, a PIL was filed in the Calcutta High Court against the bandh called by GJM in Darjeeling, declaring it to be ‘unconstitutional and illegal’.
> 
> The matter will be brought up for hearing this week.
> 
> Chief Minister Banerjee has branded the GJM protest as ‘abhorrent’ and appealed to the people of the region to maintain peace.
> 
> The GJM supporters are also protesting against the alleged imposition of Bengali in the schools of the hills.
> 
> The agitation arose from an announcement made by Mamata Banerjee earlier that Bengali would be taught compulsorily up to Class 10 in the state schools.
> 
> After the GJM cadres clashed with the police following their protests against Mamata’s visit to Darjeeling and her decision to make Bengali compulsory in syllabus of schools across the state, the Army was called in to control the situation.
> 
> According to reports, the protest led by the GJM turned violent after protesters resorted to vandalism as they torched police vehicles and attacked policemen.
> http://southasianmonitor.com/2017/0...m-begins-indefinite-strike-across-darjeeling/



Evidently, you not read what you have posted.

For if you had, you would have realized that the issue at hand is neither Separatist nor an insurgency.


----------



## Banglar Bir

third eye said:


> Evidently, you not read what you have posted.
> For if you had, you would have realized that the issue at hand is neither Separatist nor an insurgency.


*The Gorkha Janamukti Morcha (GJM) will go on an indefinite strike from Monday demanding a separate state of ‘Gorkhaland’.*


----------



## Bibo

BANGLAR BIR said:


> *Discriminated, tortured, and forced to resign, story of a Kashmiri Muslim.
> May 24, 2017*
> 
> DISCLAIMER: The names of people, names of places have NOT been changed, because we believe that the people who discriminate should be unmasked in front of the public.
> 
> This is a story of a Kashmiri Muslim who worked at a Google India Site and was victimized, tortured, discriminated and forced to resign from his work on the basis of just being who he is, a ‘Kashmiri Muslim’.
> 
> The story gets more haunting and terrifying after his forced resignation, when he approached different Indian National Media to bring this case under limelight so that it may not happen again with anybody else. Not only did the national media turn him down, the alternate media also didn’t pay any heed to his suffering even when he had all the proof of what he had gone through.
> 
> Below is the email, untouched and unedited, that he has sent to numerous media organizations but to no benefit. Read on:
> 
> This is to bring to your attention a ‘matter’ that has victimized me as a vendor employee of Google India hired by Google’s valued Ad-words partners in India (Serco Global Services) to provide services to Google Ad-words customers at Google’s data centre in Gurgaon, Haryana, India.
> 
> I have tried several other ways to address the problem that I faced as a Kashmiri Muslim with Google and a company named Serco Global Services that works with Google India. I am writing to you after exhausting all other means to bring to the attention of the authorities certain malpractices and racist/anti-Kashmiri-Muslim behavior that I faced at Google Rolta Towers, Gurgaon,india.
> 
> My name is Zahid, I worked as an online strategist (Google Ad-words account manager) for Google ad-words ETO team India (External Tele Operations) at Google India office, first floor, Rolta Towers, Gurgaon, India. At Google, I worked with sincere dedication for eighteen months.
> 
> During those 18 months, I performed as a high achiever for which I was duly awarded, granted appraisals and bonuses. It is safe to say that I was groomed to work in particular ways as my seniors at the office directed and advised me from time to time.
> 
> It is important to mention that I come from the conflict-ridden region of Kashmir. I was discriminated against on the basis of my identity as a Muslim and Kashmiri which I had brought to the attention of seniors at various times. I was often provoked by middle management and a few co-workers to discuss the politically volatile nature of my state which I always avoided.
> 
> One such incident occurred in September 2014 when my Avaya was plastered with a note ‘Hindustan zindabad’ (long live India) as a way to single me out and question my integrity in racial/religious terms. I brought this matter to the attention of my Google reporting manager, Mr. Gaurav Jain but to no avail. Instead, it led to further ridicule.
> 
> Following this incident, when Google denied help, another incident happened at the office (Google Rolta). I was handed a direct third level performance based warning letter (which I was not responsible for). The evaluation date was January 25, 2015 while the audit date was January 26, 2015.
> 
> Anyone familiar with the public holiday system in India would know that in the year 2015, January 25 fell on a Sunday and January 26 was India’s Republic Day. No offices are open or operational on these days in India. I was handed a warning letter on behalf of Google India at Google Rolta in a room booked by Google ETO after what could be a complaint from Google India and was informed it was a ‘gift’ for me on Republic Day.
> 
> Google ETO’s divisional manager Mr. Thomas Brat came for a three-day professional visit to Google Rolta (my place of work). On the last day of Mr. Brat’s visit, the whole team was gathered in the conference room for an interactive session. Gaurav Jain invited everyone except me but I wanted to introduce myself to Mr. Brat so I tried to enter the room. Another Google ETO manager Vishal vaid tried to stop me and told me that you will pelt stones at Thomas, that’s why you will not enter the room.
> 
> I was often taunted with being told: “if you don’t say Hindustan zindabad (‘long live India’), your sale won’t be updated” The call quality managar Harsh Garg often used abusive language against me. He along with my team leader and assistant manger often called me names. Especially On Fridays they often used to come to me and ask in a very rude way: “What’s in the bag, what’s in the bag”. When Google security used to check my bag, then why they repeatedly asked these insulting questions?
> 
> Gaurav Jain had problems with my wearing a khan shalwar as well. He told me not to wear it. I am not sure why my style of dress bothered him so much?
> 
> I ignored these incidents but this psychological torture affected my mental health to a great extent. It was quite evident to me that Google India and its Ad-words partners in India (Serco) were looking for excuses to get me out of the company as they often used to tell me that “it’s better for you to look for a job in your own country”. I still kept working. I made a good contribution to the business since I was a top performer.
> 
> in July 2015, I was told that the higher authority of Google has complained about my action of contacting and acquiring an account which I was instructed to do by my team-leader and later I was threatened to hand in my resignation along with a written confession that I had engaged in an illegal practice (which was not only encouraged but rewarded apriori)? was further forced to write that ‘my intentions to acquire an account were based on my personal greed and Google India and serco bpo had no involvement in it’. When I rejected to do so, I was threatened, harassed and cornered and my Google access card was forcibly taken from me and I was told to leave google premises. I left and soon after realized Google Mountain-view California erased my employee details from google’s intranet,11 days(approx.) prior to my resignation under duress with their partners in india at google rolta towers gurgaon without affording me an opportunity of being heard. Furthermore, my dues were not paid in full, I have been black listed in Google and my career is wrecked.
> 
> In November 2015, I served Google India and Serco Global Services with legal notice from Kashmir regarding the way I was forced to resign which they did not respond. After that I raised the issues (discriminatory practices and unfair expulsion) with Google leadership in California who assured me that they would have a close look at my case and followed the appropriate protocol by transferring my case to my concerned department at Google Singapore. It was only after this that Google India and Serco replied to my legal notice in a very threatening and diplomatic manner with half-baked truths and falsified facts. The on-going email conversation with Google Singapore was also not fruitful as they too chose to side Google India’s response by washing its hands off the issue and told me to contact Serco regarding the discriminatory practices at Google India’s office?
> 
> I replied back to the contents of notice to Google Mountain-view California via email, and told them that I did not want a legal battle but wanted Google-plex to investigate my case properly. However, they didn’t honor my request to investigate the matter further and refused to elaborate. They again transferred me to Google Singapore. Google Singapore says: “we don’t intend to respond further; however we reserve the right to respond to any subsequent legal proceedings.” Thus they left me with the only choice to seek legal redress and access any competent forum for help.
> 
> It has been more than 1.5 years since I contacted various media outlets and human rights law firms for help but unfortunately I have got no response. I contacted all the leading newspapers and magazines but have not received any positive response from that quarter either. They listen to my story but after that they go silent without even bothering to investigating what I have said.
> 
> It seems this kind of discrimination against religious minorities is routine in India, hence it receives little or no attention from any quarters.
> 
> warm regards,
> zahid s
> 
> The screen shots of a few of the mails that Zahid has sent to different people has been attached as Proof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google India has not yet been contacted for their say in this case.
> 
> _This is an Op-Ed.
> 
> http://www.nigahban.com/discriminated-tortured-and-forced-to-resign-story-of-a-kashmiri-muslim/_



LOL....... he should have stuck to his "Stunts" in kashmir  

In the real world, the people will throw stones back  ........ LOL at his sense of entitlement.


----------



## third eye

BANGLAR BIR said:


> *The Gorkha Janamukti Morcha (GJM) will go on an indefinite strike from Monday demanding a separate state of ‘Gorkhaland’.*



arre , they have been asking for a Separate State within India.

Why dont you read.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Al-Qaeda plans final jihad for India: Intel report points to terror recruitment drive targeting nation's Muslims *
By ABHISHEK BHALLA
PUBLISHED: 23:36 BST, 16 July 2014

Al-Qaeda is at the gates, and there are enough jihadis within already.

Intelligence agencies say the terror network is making inroads into India, sowing the seeds of a "final war" across the country.

Information gathered on al-Qaeda's India plans points to a mobilisation of its resources for jihad. 

The ideological goal of the group, as detailed in the report, is chilling: Ghazwa-e-Hind, or the final battle in India. 




Ghazwa-e-Hind refers to an indoctrinated view of a final apocalyptic war in which India will be conquered by a jihadi army. All soldiers of this army are guaranteed a place in heaven. 

This term is freely used in jihadi circles and on the web, but is considered bizarre by others. 

Sources say the security establishment has been on the trail of launch-pads being set up within the country, and is also in touch with its counterparts in West Asia in order to crack the growing network.

An intelligence report on India being used a hunting ground for global jihad reveals al-Qaeda's diabolic roadmap. 

To begin with, the terror group that was created and led by Arab fighters now has recruits from Kashmir-centric groups.




"Not only Kashmiri groups but Taliban and al-Qaeda affiliates have stakes in the larger scheme of Ghazwa-e-Hind where India is regarded as next battleground in the 'End of Times' battle. This ideology is likely to be used to drive Taliban and al-Qaeda affiliates into Kashmir," says an intelligence report. 

The al-Qaeda nexus with Kashmir-centric groups indicates it has a readymade jihadi framework in India. 

There is other proof too of al-Qaeda using its nexus with Indian groups to spread its ideology. 

An online English publication of al-Qaeda called Azan which is not available to the general public but is circulated through changing e-mails and encryption tools is being downloaded by Kashmiri groups. 

Sources say this only underlines the trend of terror groups within India getting attracted to the al-Qaeda and global jihad ideology. 

Agencies fear that the Azan tactic of spreading the terror group's ideology could spawn anonymous and isolated modules that will be difficult to detect but potent enough to carry out big attacks. 

Intelligence reports also state that groups like Tehreek-e-Taliban have declared they will open 'offices' in Kashmir. 

It has been revealed that a Taliban flag was hoisted at a point overlooking Srinagar last year, and the walls of Hari Parbat fort were painted with slogans like 'Welcome Taliban.' 

Sources say there is an urgent need for the home ministry and intelligence agencies to understand the threat. 

"Indicators need to be monitored to prevent the situation from worsening," said one official. 

Al-Qaeda's propaganda arm, Al Sahab, released a video recently, titled 'Why is there no storm in your ocean?' The report states that the video and transcripts were posted on several jihadi forums.

The videos have speeches asking youths from Delhi, Uttar Pradesh, Bihar, Gujarat and South India to join the global jihad. Incidentally, these are the areas where young men were recruited by the Indian Mujahideen (IM), India's homegrown terror group that has become synonymous with bomb blasts in public places. 

With the IM facing a major setback because of a series of arrests, including that of its top leader Yasin Bhatkal, sources say Indians fighting in Iraq for terror group Islamic State of Iraq and Syria (ISIS) are part of larger scheme. 

Many more recruits are getting attracted to the global jihad that can later be used to wage war against India. 

There are also distinct inputs on al-Qaeda running a separate terror module in India as the homegrown terror outfit IM is making efforts to go global and establish strong links with groups like al-Qaeda, Taliban and Hizbut Tahrir. 

There is also evidence of al-Qaeda keeping a close watch on activities in India. The charge-sheet filed by the National Investigation Agency (NIA) against Bhatkal says that organisations al-Qaeda and the Taliban are helping IM. 

It also mentioned that the investigation revealed that some IM members are fighting on the Afghanistan-Pakistan Border. 

NIA has said in the charge-sheet that Riyaz Bhatkal, a top IM commander based in Pakistan, travelled to tribal belts on the Af-Pak border to establish contact with al-Qaeda.

"After the meeting, which was very fruitful, Al Qaeda gave specific tasks to the IM for execution and agreed to train their cadres in terrorist activities," the charge-sheet says.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/indiahom...ruitment-drive-targeting-nations-Muslims.html


----------



## Windjammer

*Maoists kill two troopers*
Press Trust of India, Raipur, Jun 25 2017, 1:35 IST

Two security personnel were killed and five others injured, three of them critically, in two separate encounters with Maoists in Chhattisgarh’s insurgency-hit Sukma district, the police said.

One Maoist was also gunned down during the operation.“While two district reserve guard jawans were killed, five special task force personnel were injured in two gunbattles between a joint team of security forces and ultras under the Chintagufa police station limits in the district,” Special DGP (anti-Maoist operations) D M Awasthi said.


----------



## Banglar Bir

*THE GORKHALAND DEMAND*
‘Racism I face in mainland India reinforces this view
*Aqui Thami*
Scroll.In






When I read a tweet about Suraj Bhusal being shot dead by the paramilitary forces, I called my father in Kurseong, Darjeeling, immediately, and asked him what he was doing.

“Going for the funeral march of Tashi Bhutia, who was shot the night before,” he replied.
Bhusal had been walking in a pro-Gorkhaland procession in Darjeeling when he was killed. I begged my father not to go – from faraway Mumbai, it seemed as if the paramilitary was out to kill anyone who were part of the Gorkhaland protest. There had been two shootings in less than 10 hours. My father said, “Ae nani Gorkhaland ko lagi... marcha bhanae maroshh.” For Gorkhaland... if they’ll kill me, let them.

*110 years old demand*
The Darjeeling and Kalimpong districts along with the Duars region at the foot of the Himalayas form the proposed state of Gorkhaland. The ethnolinguistic cultural sentiments of the people living in these parts of West Bengal form the basis of the demand for a separate state within the Indian Union. This movement is supported by the Nepali- or Gorkhali- (a version of Nepali) speaking Gorkha ethnic group of North Bengal. The demand for a separate unit has been there since 1907, when the Hillmen’s Association in Darjeeling submitted a memorandum to the Minto-Morley Reform Committee, demanding a separated administration set up. In the 1980s, the agitation took a violent turn.
I wasn’t born during that agitation but heard stories about it from the elders in my family. On May 5, 1986, at a march in Kurseong demanding autonomy for the hills, five people were shot dead by the paramilitary forces. The violence took a much brutal shape thereafter. My uncle was jailed for four months, during which time he almost lost his life to grievous beatings. He was never involved in politics – he still isn’t.

During the 1980s, men were routinely rounded up by the armed forces. They were either taken to prison or assassinated (according to official estimates, the movement left 1,200 people dead). This meant women and children were left alone at home, routinely making them vulnerable to rape and sexual harassment. These incidents were never reported, no relief was provided to the victims, my family says. It’s just what ordinary life was like.

From that time on, the people of Darjeeling grew up in an atmosphere of fear and trauma. This was why my parents sent me to college in Hyderabad and later, Mumbai. They made sure I was away from the heart of the resistance and the anxieties it brings – except I have never really escaped it.

*Humiliation by a million cuts*
The night my father went to attend Tashi Bhutia’s funeral, I couldn’t get through to anybody’s phone in the hills until late at night. I was worried sick. None of my friends from Darjeeling, who had migrated from home for safety, better education or jobs, could call home either – the internet had been banned and we suspected that phone lines had been cut too.

Irrespective of our religion, caste, tribe or location in the world, my friends and I have considered ourselves part of the Gorkha community. Like my parents and grandparents, my generation has always believed in the demand for Gorkhaland.

I was 15 when I left home to attend high school in Siliguri. Growing up on the mainland during those years, I came across many versions of the person I was supposed to be, as a Gorkha person. These opinions were incompatible with what I had experienced as a child growing up in Darjeeling. In junior school, my teacher Miss Lama often told us we are the daughters of Kangchenjunga – so she reminded us to be righteous.

In college, people would greet me with “Salaam Saabji”, mimicking accents they had seen actors perform in the movies. When people learn I’m from Darjeeling, they say something about tea, without fail. A professor once reasoned that Gorkha/Nepali women are trafficked in such unbelievable number, because we are beautiful and soft.

The media tells stories about us that have become part of our lived experiences. The stereotype of a Gorkha watchman that struggles to speak in Hindi might be comic relief for some, but it causes irreparable psychological harm to the Gorkha community. The majority of mainland Indians do not even think they are being racist when they use the term Gorkha interchangeably with the word watchman.

*Old resistance, new blood*
Thanks to my degree in Dalit and tribal studies, I was able to see these endless examples of people mistaking my ethnicity for an occupation, for what it really is – a consequence of the jati framework followed by caste Hindus, where the occupation of a person translates into their identity. But the Gorkha identity is a meta identity of the people residing in the hills of Darjeeling, Terai and Duars. The language adopted in these parts is Nepali.

I began to realise that there are few people from the Gorkha community in positions of power. A majority of the people who migrate to metropolises become part of the labour force – in contrast to other communities that migrate from Bengal.

Being a historically oppressed community renders our voice inaudible. There is a confusion that surrounds the Gorkha identity, since what we are defined as has always been determined from an external source –either by Nepali citizens claiming that our ancestors were from the Gorkha district in Nepal, or the colonial classification of the Gorkha as a soldier. This is a deliberate strategy for exploiting us (as soldiers, plantation labour) or dividing us.

While the government ignores the deaths of the Gorkhas in the hills, the Gorkhas outside have begun to re-examine our histories. We discuss our ethnicity, our Gorkha identity, the indigenous knowledge systems that are now defunct, the persecution of the Gorkha population in parts of the Northeast and in Bhutan.

On June 8, when the shutdown in the hills began, people I hadn’t spoken to since I was in school, called me from various cities across mainland India. They are people like me – with no political affiliations, in diverse professions, people who grew up hearing stories of the andolan in the 1980s, people like me who shrug off racist comments every day of their lives.

*Only demand is equality*
There are those of us who want to go back and experience the revolution, and contribute to it in some way. The fear of the paramilitary has percolated from our grandparents and parents to us. We are scared but we speak often, about how the dream of Gorkhaland, alive since the 1980s, might finally be realised. We talk about organising and executing campaigns in the cities to mobilise people, make a noise loud enough for the government to pay attention to.

Through the conversations, it was apparent that no matter how near or far we were from home, we are united in our search for a sense of belonging. *The creation of a separate state of Gorkhaland in the Indian Union will warrant that we are no longer deemed foreigners in our own land. We are pushing back the stereotyping, the negative pathologies and the racist hate against the Gorkha community, so we are accepted as equal citizens in our own home.*

http://www.weeklyholiday.net/Homepage/Pages/UserHome.aspx?ID=10&date=0#Tid=14411


----------



## CULPRIT

What's the future of these insurgencies


----------



## Brahmaputra Mail

BANGLAR BIR said:


> *THE GORKHALAND DEMAND*
> ‘Racism I face in mainland India reinforces this view
> *Aqui Thami*
> Scroll.In
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I read a tweet about Suraj Bhusal being shot dead by the paramilitary forces, I called my father in Kurseong, Darjeeling, immediately, and asked him what he was doing.
> 
> “Going for the funeral march of Tashi Bhutia, who was shot the night before,” he replied.
> Bhusal had been walking in a pro-Gorkhaland procession in Darjeeling when he was killed. I begged my father not to go – from faraway Mumbai, it seemed as if the paramilitary was out to kill anyone who were part of the Gorkhaland protest. There had been two shootings in less than 10 hours. My father said, “Ae nani Gorkhaland ko lagi... marcha bhanae maroshh.” For Gorkhaland... if they’ll kill me, let them.
> 
> *110 years old demand*
> The Darjeeling and Kalimpong districts along with the Duars region at the foot of the Himalayas form the proposed state of Gorkhaland. The ethnolinguistic cultural sentiments of the people living in these parts of West Bengal form the basis of the demand for a separate state within the Indian Union. This movement is supported by the Nepali- or Gorkhali- (a version of Nepali) speaking Gorkha ethnic group of North Bengal. The demand for a separate unit has been there since 1907, when the Hillmen’s Association in Darjeeling submitted a memorandum to the Minto-Morley Reform Committee, demanding a separated administration set up. In the 1980s, the agitation took a violent turn.
> I wasn’t born during that agitation but heard stories about it from the elders in my family. On May 5, 1986, at a march in Kurseong demanding autonomy for the hills, five people were shot dead by the paramilitary forces. The violence took a much brutal shape thereafter. My uncle was jailed for four months, during which time he almost lost his life to grievous beatings. He was never involved in politics – he still isn’t.
> 
> During the 1980s, men were routinely rounded up by the armed forces. They were either taken to prison or assassinated (according to official estimates, the movement left 1,200 people dead). This meant women and children were left alone at home, routinely making them vulnerable to rape and sexual harassment. These incidents were never reported, no relief was provided to the victims, my family says. It’s just what ordinary life was like.
> 
> From that time on, the people of Darjeeling grew up in an atmosphere of fear and trauma. This was why my parents sent me to college in Hyderabad and later, Mumbai. They made sure I was away from the heart of the resistance and the anxieties it brings – except I have never really escaped it.
> 
> *Humiliation by a million cuts*
> The night my father went to attend Tashi Bhutia’s funeral, I couldn’t get through to anybody’s phone in the hills until late at night. I was worried sick. None of my friends from Darjeeling, who had migrated from home for safety, better education or jobs, could call home either – the internet had been banned and we suspected that phone lines had been cut too.
> 
> Irrespective of our religion, caste, tribe or location in the world, my friends and I have considered ourselves part of the Gorkha community. Like my parents and grandparents, my generation has always believed in the demand for Gorkhaland.
> 
> I was 15 when I left home to attend high school in Siliguri. Growing up on the mainland during those years, I came across many versions of the person I was supposed to be, as a Gorkha person. These opinions were incompatible with what I had experienced as a child growing up in Darjeeling. In junior school, my teacher Miss Lama often told us we are the daughters of Kangchenjunga – so she reminded us to be righteous.
> 
> In college, people would greet me with “Salaam Saabji”, mimicking accents they had seen actors perform in the movies. When people learn I’m from Darjeeling, they say something about tea, without fail. A professor once reasoned that Gorkha/Nepali women are trafficked in such unbelievable number, because we are beautiful and soft.
> 
> The media tells stories about us that have become part of our lived experiences. The stereotype of a Gorkha watchman that struggles to speak in Hindi might be comic relief for some, but it causes irreparable psychological harm to the Gorkha community. The majority of mainland Indians do not even think they are being racist when they use the term Gorkha interchangeably with the word watchman.
> 
> *Old resistance, new blood*
> Thanks to my degree in Dalit and tribal studies, I was able to see these endless examples of people mistaking my ethnicity for an occupation, for what it really is – a consequence of the jati framework followed by caste Hindus, where the occupation of a person translates into their identity. But the Gorkha identity is a meta identity of the people residing in the hills of Darjeeling, Terai and Duars. The language adopted in these parts is Nepali.
> 
> I began to realise that there are few people from the Gorkha community in positions of power. A majority of the people who migrate to metropolises become part of the labour force – in contrast to other communities that migrate from Bengal.
> 
> Being a historically oppressed community renders our voice inaudible. There is a confusion that surrounds the Gorkha identity, since what we are defined as has always been determined from an external source –either by Nepali citizens claiming that our ancestors were from the Gorkha district in Nepal, or the colonial classification of the Gorkha as a soldier. This is a deliberate strategy for exploiting us (as soldiers, plantation labour) or dividing us.
> 
> While the government ignores the deaths of the Gorkhas in the hills, the Gorkhas outside have begun to re-examine our histories. We discuss our ethnicity, our Gorkha identity, the indigenous knowledge systems that are now defunct, the persecution of the Gorkha population in parts of the Northeast and in Bhutan.
> 
> On June 8, when the shutdown in the hills began, people I hadn’t spoken to since I was in school, called me from various cities across mainland India. They are people like me – with no political affiliations, in diverse professions, people who grew up hearing stories of the andolan in the 1980s, people like me who shrug off racist comments every day of their lives.
> 
> *Only demand is equality*
> There are those of us who want to go back and experience the revolution, and contribute to it in some way. The fear of the paramilitary has percolated from our grandparents and parents to us. We are scared but we speak often, about how the dream of Gorkhaland, alive since the 1980s, might finally be realised. We talk about organising and executing campaigns in the cities to mobilise people, make a noise loud enough for the government to pay attention to.
> 
> Through the conversations, it was apparent that no matter how near or far we were from home, we are united in our search for a sense of belonging. *The creation of a separate state of Gorkhaland in the Indian Union will warrant that we are no longer deemed foreigners in our own land. We are pushing back the stereotyping, the negative pathologies and the racist hate against the Gorkha community, so we are accepted as equal citizens in our own home.*
> 
> http://www.weeklyholiday.net/Homepage/Pages/UserHome.aspx?ID=10&date=0#Tid=14411



Demand for Gorkhaland does not fall under insurgency.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Home Affairs
19-July, 2017 15:26 IST
*Internal Security Situation *

The terrorists violence incidents in J&K, casualties of civilians / Security Forces (SFs) Personnel and terrorists killed from 2011 to 2017 (upto 9th July) are as under:-



*Year
No. of terrorist violence incidents
Civilians killed
SFs Killed
Terrorists killed*

2011
340
31
33
100

2012
220
15
15
72

2013
170
15
53
67

2014
222
28
47
110

2015
208
17
39
108

2016
322
15
82
150

2017
(Upto 9th July)
172
12
38
95


In LWE affected areas, during the last three years (July 2014 to June 2017) there is reduction in incidents of violence by 22.25% (3999 to 3109) compared to the preceding three years (July 2011 to June 2014) and an increase of 78% (228 to 406) in killing of Left Wing Extremists compared to the preceding three years (July 2011 to June 2014).


A meeting of the Chief Ministers of the Left Wing Extremism affected States was called by the Union Home Minister on 08 May 2017. Both security and development related measures for elimination of Left Wing Extremism were discussed.


This was stated by the Minister of State for Home Affairs, Shri Hansraj Gangarm Ahir in a written reply to question by Shri Prabhat Jha in the Rajya Sabha today.



****

Ministry of Home Affairs
19-July, 2017 15:24 IST
*Emergency response centres in States/UTs *

The Government has introduced a Pan-India integrated emergency helpline number ‘112’ for implementation of Nationwide Emergency Response System (NERS) across the country with an approved financial outlay of Rs. 321.69 Crore with the objective of addressing emergencies such as those relating to Police, Fire and Health services.

Financial support is being provided to the States/UTs to setup their Emergency Response Centers (ERCs), which will cover expenditure related to computer hardware, connectivity, well trained call takers and for a limited number of MDTs (Mobile Device Terminals) fitted vehicles for last mile service delivery to be deployed on a pilot basis. Each ERC is being provided with an emergency response software suit developed through C-DAC, Thiruvananthapuram. Establishment of ERCs in States/UTs will be carried out in a phased manner and is likely to be completed by December, 2018.

This was stated by the Minister of State for Home Affairs, Shri Hansraj Gangaram Ahir in a written reply to question by Smt. Viplove Thakur in the Rajya Sabha today.

****


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Surging militancy in Kashmir*

*Sheikh Athar and Palvi Singh Ghonkrokta*
Countercurrents.org

Kashmir is on the brink once again. The recent surges in military operations and encounters in Kashmir underline the urgency in the official circles to curb militancy and take control of the situation in Kashmir. The visibly tough stand in the approach of the government is in sync with the on ground activities which have placed talks on the backseat, advocating a military course of action instead.
The use of force it seems is aimed at eliminating rather than engaging ultras. This is the typical state response of power without prudence but employing it poses a very real risk of resurgence in violence and militancy fuelled by home support.

*Escalation of insurgency*
A sledgehammer approach to insurgency has invariably proven to escalate the conflict and Kashmir is no exception. The approach itself is questionable in that it can no doubt quell the changing faces of the movement, from the streets to fatigues, from stones to arms but the underlying ideologies are not as easy to dismantle and put down with the gun. Consider, for example, the number of militants before 2016. Between 2011– 2013, the total number of new recruits was sixty. In 2014 there was an upward spike with fifty three men picking up the arms while 2015 saw a total of sixty six fresh recruits.
In 2016, notwithstanding the killing of Hizbul Mujahideen commander Burhan Wani being considered a big success and a bolt to militancy, the surging numbers tell another story. Wani’s death was able to sway a large number of youth, eighty eight to be exact, to join the militant ranks. Further in the first four months of 2017, another thirty took to militancy, according to police records and the chances of it stopping seem slim.

As per official records, presently, there are about two hundred and twenty four militants operating in the Kashmir valley out of which a hundred and thirty are locals and Burhan Wani’s home district of Pulwama accounts for a whopping number of seventy out of this .This is unusual considering the past trend where foreign militants outnumbered the locals and substantiates the point that the killing of local militants creates a ripple of sympathy and anger among youth and results in more people opting for guns out of vengeance.

*Counterproductive moves*
It comes as no surprise then that the activities of the state agencies and militant outfits proportionally match each other. That is not to say that military action is the sole reason for the rise in militancy. With the BJP-PDP government at the helm of affairs, little meaningful political engagement has ensued while there has been a steady rise in the number of militants operating in the valley. The urge to resort to coercive actions has not been dovetailed with a political engagement of any sort for any good to come out of it. It is baffling that even as the Agenda of Alliance of the BJP-PDP has acknowledged the need to take every opinion into consideration including those of the separatists but in practice their efforts have been lukewarm at best. The lone attempt to reach out seemed to be a crisis management manoeuvre, rather than a well chalked out political move.

Already the media portrayal of a Kashmiri youth as a stone pelting ‘anti-national’ has gained traction. It has severely detracted from the real issue at hand i.e., of peaceful, political resolution of the Kashmir conflict – not territorial, not religious but a political solution that mirrors the rights and representative aspirations of the average Kashmiri.

Measures that rely on sheer force while sidestepping soft power initiatives may provide short term reprieve but can prove to be counter-productive even detrimental in the long term. What should be an emergency measure to curb unrest is painfully prolonged in the interest of maintaining normalcy and disengagement from the political process invariably follows even as the underlying dilemma of the movement remains.

*Institutional democracy in peril*
The lasting fatality then will be that of the collapse of the already shrinking political space. With no majority consensus in sight and no end to the schisms in Kashmiri society, the political impasse is the only constant among the volatile variables in the Kashmiri equation.
The general feeling of a trust deficit in the democratic process persists. The separatists have also lost their appeal to some extent as they could not achieve any concrete goal. Their hartaal politics has only crippled the economy and made common people suffer.

This has disillusioned people further and led everyone to pursue their own path and paint the conflict in their own colour. In an increasingly hostile society unfortunately the most extreme elements take the fore front as was seen in the gruesome and inhumane act of the lynching of a Deputy Superintendent of Police, outside Jama Masjid.

Likewise when former HM commander Zakir Musa comes out and brands the Kashmir struggle as an Islamic struggle rather than a political one, it personifies the division in society, that endangers the very fabric of Kashmiriyat. There must therefore be an implicit recognition that it has the potential to snowball into a wider, religious revivalist and decisively fundamentalist conflict and that its consequences would be nothing short of a calamity.

It is therefore time that government shuns the might is right attitude and initiates talks with the separatists, the youth including stone pelters and even try to get the most extreme ones on board.
Institutional democracy in Kashmir is already in peril. A state clamp down in such circumstances is a predictable though arguably an inefficacious measure. It is true that coercive action and use of force is a universally recognised measure to maintain law and order and restore peace. However it has limited life and what is equally true is that no law can be allowed to subsume the legitimate political process let alone supplant it.
If the State seeks to strengthen the arms of democracy, it must recognise, its forceful actions may well prove contrariwise, even if inadvertently, striking at its roots.

Sheikh Attar And Palvi Singh Ghonkrokta are freelance journalists.

http://www.weeklyholiday.net/Homepage/Pages/UserHome.aspx?ID=2&date=0


----------



## Banglar Bir

*High alert as violence mounts in Darjeeing again*
Kolkata Correspondent, August 21, 2017





The explosion occurred near a motor stand, the news agency ANI reported. (ANI)
Violence has once again emerged in the Darjeeling hills. The administration had imposed high alert in the area, following explosions on two consecutive days in Darjeeling town and Kalimpong. Extensive searches are being conducted and Section 144 has been imposed in Kalimpong town for a month.

*No one was injured in the IED blast in the old market area of Darjeeling on 18 August night, but a civic volunteer was killed in a grenade attack later night on Saturday at the Kalimpong town police station. A para-military soldier and a home guard were injured in the incident.*

*Within 52 minutes of the attack, a second explosion took place at the Kalimpong police station gate. CCTV footage reveals miscreants came up on a motorbike and hurled the grenades. Both the explosions were serious.*

Police feel that these midnight explosions were a rehearsal for making powerful landmines in Darjeeling. Gelatin sticks, detonators and batteries were recovered from the site of the incident, reinforcing the police’s assumption. In June this year, 24 sticks of gelatin were stolen from a thermal power plant storehouse. The two hand grenades exploded in Kalimpong Saturday night were fitted with timers.

Police have begun investigations into the incidents. The police have filed cases against the president of the Gorkha Janamukti Morcha and five leaders of the organisation under the Unlawful Activities Prevention Act for declaring war against the state, and under the Explosive Act.

Investigators feel that the hardliners are preparing for large scale violence in order to threaten those in favor of negotiations. The Morcha denies these allegations, saying this was part of a conspiracy to thwart the Gorkhaland movement. Chief of the Gorkha Janamukti Morcha, Bimal Gurung, has written a letter to the central home minister Rajnath Singh, saying that this is a conspiracy hatched by the state against the Morcha leaders. He said that those opposed to Gorkhaland were the ones behind the explosions.

In the meantime, a Nepalese Maoist has been caught, suspected to be involved in the attack on the police. Police sources say that the bomb blasts resemble those occurring in Maoist areas. They suspect this was just a rehearsal and that a patrol vehicle might be targeted next.

West Bengal’s Tourism Minister Gautam Deb said that there is a deep-seated conspiracy to create unrest in West Bengal.

Schools and colleges have been closed for 70 days so far in the hills. Production in the tea gardens has been disrupted.

The Morcha took up the movement after the government in June declared it compulsory for Bangla to be taught in all schools of West Bengal. Later Chief Minister Mamata Banerjee declared that this did not apply to Darjeeling, but the Morcha did not move away from their movement. They began a non-stop strike from 12 June, demanding a separate Gorkhaland.

The Gorkhaland Movement Coordination Committee has been formed, comprising all political parties and social organisations of the hills. But the protestors are disappointed that the central government has not supported them. However, they are not moving away from the movement. 

*In fact, political observers feel they are taking the movement in a different direction. Various quarters say that Nepal’s Maoists and insurgents of the northeast are behind this movement.*

http://southasianmonitor.com/2017/08/21/high-alert-violence-mounts-darjeeing/


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Maoist problem continues to be a matter of concern: Rajnath Singh*
SAM Staff, August 30, 2017




Rajnath Singh (File)
*The Maoist problem continues to be a matter of concern for internal security and the menace has badly hit 35 districts in seven states, Home Minister Rajnath Singh said Tuesday. He was addressing a meeting of the consultative committee for the Home Ministry on “Left Wing Extremism (LWE) related issues” here.*

Singh said the Maoist scenario remains an area of concern for internal security of the country even though it has exhibited a significant improvement over the years. He said 106 districts in 10 states were affected by LWE and 35 districts were identified as most affected in seven states.

The home minister said the Maoist scenario has been showing a declining trend in the last three years. As compared to 2010, 2016 reflected a decline of 53 per cent in the number of violent incidents and 72 per cent in resultant deaths and the trend continued in 2017, an official statement said.

Singh informed the Parliamentarians that this year overall situation so far indicated a declining trend and the number of violent incidents had declined by 25.6 per cent as compared to the corresponding period of 2016. The home minister apprised the MPs about security-related measures which include the deployment of central armed police forces battalions in the LWE-affected states, use of 56 specialised India Reserve Battalions mainly to strengthen the security apparatus, construction of about 400 fortified police stations and various training initiatives.

Singh said other security measures were deployment of UAVs, helicopters, unified command and joint command and control centers at Jagdalpur (Chhattisgarh) and Gaya (Bihar). The home minister said the central government has been doing proper monitoring with the necessary assistance of the states by empowering them with financial assistance and security forces with proper training, technology and latest equipment. He said the joint operations of the central armed police forces and the state police have given good results in the recent past and hoped that the situation would improve further in the near future.

The MPs participated in a detailed discussion on the subject and appreciated the work of the ministry in controlling the situation in LWE affected states, the statement said. The use of technology, intelligence sharing and specialised training for the forces was also discussed. Some of the members mentioned that LWE problem was not a law and order problem alone but was also a socio-economic problem.

There was a need for adopting a sustained policy and intelligence sharing in the LWE affected states. They also suggested that the police should be further strengthened with the use of better communication and connectivity facilities, the statement said. The home minister informed the members that their valuable suggestions had been noted for appropriate action and further improving the situation.

Singh told MPs that a new initiative SAMADHAN has also been introduced to control the situation in the LWE affected states. SAMADHAN stands for Smart Policing and Leadership; Aggressive Strategy, Motivation and Training, Actionable Intelligence; Dashboard for Development and Key Performance Indicators, Harnessing Technology for Development and Security, Action Plan for each Theatre and No access to Financing.

The home minister said 743 Scheduled Tribes candidates from four most affected LWE districts of Chhattisgarh–Bijapur, Dantewada, Narayanpur and Sukma–had been recruited in Bastariya Battallion in order to enhance local representation in security forces.
SOURCE PTI
http://southasianmonitor.com/2017/08/30/maoist-problem-continues-matter-concern-rajnath-singh/


----------



## BATMAN




----------



## Hindustani78

BATMAN said:


>




Seems British Citizens .


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Half a Century of India’s Maoist Insurgency*
*A political analysis of the long-running conflict.*
By Siddharthya Roy
September 21, 2017
With the largest Communist guerrilla army in the world — the FARC of Colombia — handing over its guns to the United Nations on June 27 this year and preparing to contest elections in the coming month, a curtain has been drawn on the once ubiquitous phenomenon of “Marxist insurgencies.”

Once present all across the globe, Communist guerrillas and their armed offensives against governments had shaped much of the 20th century. From small bands of deadly fighters to full-fledged armies with combatants numbering in the thousands, such groups once held significant firepower and control of land across Latin America, the Middle East, Asia, and Africa. But as things stand today most of these groups have either been crushed, chosen the ballot over the bullet, or have withered into political irrelevance.

Bucking that trend, a protracted people’s war has been running for the past 50 years between Maoist guerrillas and the Indian government with no end in sight.

In fact, with anywhere between 8,000 and 10,000 regular troops in its guerrilla army and nearly 40,000 cadres in the people’s militia, the Indian Maoists are the largest organized Communist fighters outside of the Syrian YPG.
*A Brief History*
The Maoist party was the result of multiple splits and fratricidal wars inside the Indian communist movement.

The first Communist Party of India (CPI) was formed in 1920 under the aegis of the Soviet regime at a meeting in Tashkent. Following India’s independence in 1947, when the Soviet apparatus supported the centrist Indian National Congress, the CPI followed suit. This led eventually to an acrimonious split, from which the Communist Party of India (Marxist) was formed 1964.

The CPI(M) – now the largest overground communist party in India that pursues a more or less social democratic agenda – split over Soviet hegemony, but declared its distance from the Chinese Communist Party (CPC) as well and followed what it called “Communism with Indian characteristics.”

But within three years of that split, the CPC managed to engineer another. Led by a man named Charu Majumdar, this new group rejected elections and opted for Mao Zedong’s “protracted people’s war” doctrine.

The group’s first altercation with police took place in a small sub-Himalayan hamlet called Naxalbari during a violent protest of peasants against a landlord said to be extracting heavy rates of interest from them.

The 1967 Naxalbari uprising was quelled quickly. Majumdar was captured and killed in police custody in Calcutta soon after. But the movement had electrified hundreds inside the ranks of the communist party and soon groups emerged across the country pledging themselves to the “Naxalbari path.” And attesting their loyalties to the CPC, slogans of “China’s Chairman is Our Chairman” appeared on walls in Calcutta, Bombay and Hyderabad.

Following Mao’s death and China’s abandonment of sponsoring international revolution, the movement broke down into a chaos of splinters and factions that named themselves in an almost incomprehensible alphabet soup. By some estimates, during the 1980s, as many 149 Naxalite parties functioned independently, with each claiming to be the true flag-bearers of the Naxalbari legacy.

Some, like the Communist Party of India (Marxist-Leninist) Liberation, went back on the plan for an armed insurrection and returned to elections.

But two major groups stuck to their guns: the Maoist Communist Centre (MCC) in areas adjoining Nepal and the People’s War Group (PWG) in the areas that made up the princely state of Hyderabad (modern day Andhra Pradesh and Telangana).

The MCC and the PWG were the largest, most organized and best-armed. They maintained links with international groups like the Revolutionary Internationalist Movement (RIM) and Coordination Committee of Maoist Parties and Organizations of South Asia (CCOMPOSA). But a bloody territorial feud between the two parties, combined with a state crackdown, kept them apart, and occupied with maintain their own territory.

This situation lasted until September 21, 2004, when the two groups merged and formed the new Communist Party of India (Maoist). The combined force is now the single largest armed group operating inside India.
*The Resource War*
The fight in Naxalbari in 1967 was about who had the right to farm produce. The Maoists say the essence of their people’s war remains the same – only farm produce has been replaced with minerals and the landlord with mining corporations.

“The war persists because the conditions that create the war do,” said Gautam Navlakha. Navlakha, who spoke to _The Diplomat_ over a secure connection from Sweden, has been one of the most prominent faces to speak against military action on the Maoists. Taking a potshot at the slogan of “development” he says: “There has been no development for the tribal. The land, the forests, the rivers have been exploited for resources and the tribal women have been exploited for sex.”

While the ranks of civil rights activists and Maoist watchers in India are divided over the Maoists’ choice of using violent means, there is almost no disagreement that their cause is rooted in the pushback against unscrupulous exploitation of forest lands and the displacement of tribal populations for the sake of mineral ore.

The economies of China and India have, in the past three decades, become insatiable metal hungry monsters and feeding them has become a multi-billion dollar industry. According to a report by the Centre for Science and Environment (India): “Globally, the mining industry is in boom time. World prices of minerals, ores and metals have soared to record levels, a trend that began in 2002 with unprecedented demand from China. In 2006 alone, global prices of all minerals skyrocketed up 48%.”




Credit: South Asia Terrorism Portal

Little wonder that the Chota Nagpur and Orissa plateaus — loaded with 93 percent of the country’s iron ore, and 84 percent of its coal — have become home to mining behemoths turning up every square mile of the plateaus hills, forests and rivers.

And it is these exact areas that form the core zone of Maoist conflict.

“At the behest of the mining corporations, the government takes away the land and the forests of the tribal people and thereby their livelihoods away from them,” Navlakha explains. “But when the corporations set up shop, they don’t even employ the local people! There is nothing in this for the tribal!”

India’s mining industry has, in fact, been rife with systemic corruption. With little to no government oversight or regulation, regional satraps and families with political clout have pilfered ore at prices below international market rates and above legal quotas and faced no legal action.

The effects of this are borne out by the fact that despite the boom in mineral excavation and sales in India, the mining industry’s contribution to the economy has been lackluster and its share in the GDP has stagnated at 2.2-2.5 percent for more than a decade. Moreover, India has been experiencing jobless growth for a long time and when it comes to unemployment and low wages, the regions in the Maoist conflict zone are some of the worst affected.

The Indian authorities, however, have turned a blind eye to this exploitation and chosen to pursue a purely military approach to the situation.

In April 2006, Indian Prime Minister Manmohan Singh, a celebrated “moderate,” described the Maoists as the “single biggest internal security threat” — underscoring the country’s adherence to seeking a purely military solution to the conflict. Thereafter, Singh proceeded to allot a special budget for providing combat assistance to districts where Maoists were present. A rapid militarization of the police was undertaken and armories were upgraded with drones and other equipment designed for high-intensity warfare.

Traditionally, anti-Maoist activities had been under the purview of civilian police and the central paramilitary forces. But Singh — for the first time — tried roping in the Indian military. Ideas like the bombing of Maoist strongholds floated around New Delhi’s power circles.

The move was decried as overkill and unethical. Singh’s cabinet didn’t find adequate support for this even in the ranks of his own party. Moreover, the Indian Army publicly expressed its reluctance to get involved in domestic issues and turn its guns on citizens.

As a workaround, the government sponsored counter-militias and split tribes into those “for” and “against” Maoists. Those willing to fight the Maoists were offered guns, money and an honorary rank of “special police officer.”

The infamous “Salwa Judum” (meaning purification hut) militia, headed by tribal leader Mahendra Karma, was a result of this move.

Karma had been a former member of the Communist Party of India but had rapidly risen through the ranks of power by switching sides and going over to the centrists, the Indian National Congress.

Before long, violence spiraled out of control and the Salwa Judum came under international scrutiny for gross violations of human rights and employment of child soldiers. Acting on a petition moved by the People’s Union of Civil Liberties in India, the Indian Supreme Court declared it illegal in 2011.

Soon after, the Maoists too hit back violently by assassinating Mahendra Karma and clutch of other leaders of the Indian National Congress.

*The Military Stalemate*

Between 2005 and 2017, the body count on both sides of the people’s war, and of the civilians caught in the crossfire, has ebbed and flowed. 2010 was the bloodiest year in this span. That year, fighting left over a thousand people dead. But with the exception of 2016 (due to one major ambush) the number of casualties has experienced a gradual but steady decline.




Data from the South Asia Terrorism Portal

But this is more the result of a stalemate, than a situation promising peace. In fact, lasting peace has remained elusive for a variety of political, social and economic reasons.

“The FARC peace deal happened because the Colombian government had the political will for it and because of the role that Cuba played,” Navlakha opines. “That simply doesn’t exist here! Despite declarations of unilateral ceasefire by the Maoists, the Indian government has shown absolutely no willingness to work towards peace. The killing of Azad is an example of government betrayal.”

Cherukuri Rajkumar, known as Azad, was a member of the Central Politburo and the spokesman of the Communist Party of India (Maoist). Reportedly, in 2010 he was supposed to be heading peace negotiations with the Andhra Pradesh government. But for reasons that remain unknown, talks ended abruptly and Azad was killed in an encounter with the police. A journalist and a mediator were also killed. The police said a gun battle had ensued and lasted through the night. Protests erupted in several quarters, with critics of the government saying that the police’s claims were fake and that Azad and the others were killed in cold blood.

Yet things aren’t quite as straightforward as the Maoists offering peace talks and the government rejecting or betraying them.

The Maoists have from time to time tried to play kingmaker by intervening in the competitions between democratic parties. Stepping in during crucial elections, they have on multiple occasions used their firepower to sway results in one direction or the other.

For example, in 2007, the Maoists played a key role in bringing down the 34-year run of the Communist Party of India (Marxist) as the ruling party of West Bengal. Involving themselves over a land acquisition dispute in Nandigram, Maoist guerrillas declared war on the Marxists and killed and drove members out of their homes in large numbers. This led to a landslide win for the opposition leader, Mamata Banerjee. The operation was led by famed guerrilla leader Mallojula Koteswara Rao a.k.a Kishenji.

But soon after the election, Banerjee’s administration engineered Kishenji’s assassination by winning over one of his trusted aides.

The Kishenji episode wasn’t an isolated case. Across Bihar, Andhra Pradesh, Chhattisgarh and Orissa, the Maoists’ experiments at working as hired guns for big players have resulted in losses for the group.

The Nepali Maoists having given up their armed efforts, and the CCOMPOSA and the RIM have ceased to be functional, effectively leaving their international links dry. The acrimonious recent past the Indian Maoists share with the other communist parties has made them pariahs in mainstream leftist collectives.

Moreover, unlike the other communist parties that have strong presence in trade unions, student unions, farmer collectives and other mass organizations, the Indian Maoist party has little more than their guns.

This has resulted in political isolation, and locked them inside the conflict zone.
*Tribal Identity vs. Development*
“The challenge to the Maoists comes as much, if not more, from satellite television and mobile telephony as it does from the Indian armed forces,” Siddharth Mitra, a New York-based human rights activist and Maoist politics watcher, says.

Like elsewhere in the country, rising aspirations for urban life among the younger generations of the tribal people has rendered older methods of public outreach by the Maoists ineffective. And this has in turn catalyzed the shedding of past cultures in favor of the more homogenized, pan-Indian one.

“Besides, one has to be nuanced about what the term tribal culture means,” Mitra explains further. “The tribal from Bastar (Chhattisgarh) is not the same as the tribal from Chandrapur (Maharashtra) or Dandakaranya (Orissa). So, when a Maoist guerrilla from Warangal (Andhra Pradesh) comes and talks to a tribal… in Bastar, the Maoist is as alien or as close to the tribal as the paramilitary soldier.”

This alienation and disillusionment can be gauged from the rising number of surrenders among the Maoist fighters. Tired of an itinerant life in the jungle, scores of mid-level leaders and fighters have deserted their brigades in the past five years and chosen salaried wages and family life instead. This in turn has led to the Maoists recruiting teenagers as combatants to fill the gaps.

The desertions notwithstanding, India’s changing political climate may indirectly be breathing fresh life into the Maoist movement.

In May 2014, the Manmohan Singh-led Congress Party was voted out and Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) leader Narendra Modi took over the prime minister’s office. Buoyed by an absolute majority in the lower house of the parliament, Modi and his cabinet have pursued a hardline Hindu nationalist agenda. Critics say Modi has leaned on Hindu supremacist politics and the muzzling of dissent.

This has led the opposition to grow closer and begin coordinating among themselves. Centrists, liberals, communists, Dalits, Muslims, feminists and a sweeping brush of the political-ideological spectrum on the Left have come together to push back against what many see as an onslaught of the Right.

“Gauri’s murder shows this like no other,” says Navlakha, referring to the recent shooting of independent journalist Gauri Lankesh. “This fascist government might just bring the Left closer.”

Lankesh was the Bangalore-based editor of a Kannada-language daily that had good readership among the working class and took a strident anti-Right line. Lankesh spoke out against Modi and his politics from multiple public platforms and had been openly threatened by Modi’s supporters. Shot dead at the gate of her home by “unknown” assailants, her death was openly celebrated on social media by supporters and followers of Modi.

“They tried to pin her murder on the Maoists – calling it infighting,” Navlakha explained. “But no sooner had they done that, the Maoists gave a statement flatly denying the charge. And the charge was rejected by all parties in the opposition.”

Less than a year ago, right after a similar public execution of a Modi-critic in Maharashtra, firebrand Dalit leader Prakash Ambedkar said, “the Right needs to know that if they have goons, we have the Maoists.”

Irrespective of what opinion one holds of the Indian Maoists and their approach to politics, or what one makes of their mixed bag of setbacks and successes, the Indian government can’t wish away their existence – neither their military might nor their political _raison d’être_. Steeped in a history as old as the Indian polity itself and after half a century of warring, the Indian Maoists remain a force in the country.
_Siddharthya Roy is a journalist specializing in politics and global affairs who has reported extensively from South Asia._
http://thediplomat.com/2017/09/half-a-century-of-indias-maoist-insurgency/


----------



## RISING SUN

Rs 3.96 lakh in fake notes seized along India-Bangladesh border
Security agencies have seized fake Rs 2,000 notes with a face value of Rs 3.96 lakh along the India-Bangladesh border in West Bengal's Malda district.

The Directorate of Revenue Intelligence (DRI) and the Border Security Force (BSF) conducted the operation in the Charianantpur area of Malda yesterday.

"The DRI had gathered intelligence about the movement of fake currency notes. Asikul Sekh was intercepted with 198 fake bills of Rs 2,000 when he was boarding a train. He was arrested by DRI sleuths," a senior official said.

Sekh is a resident of Charianantpur.

A joint search was subsequently conducted by the DRI and the BSF in that area for further leads, a senior official said.

He said it is suspected that the consignment of counterfeit notes had come from across the border. NES GVS https://economictimes.indiatimes.co...ia-bangladesh-border/articleshow/61508922.cms


----------



## Banglar Bir



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

